# FET Aug / Sept 2011 (incl those testing in Oct)



## Betty-Boo

For all who are having FET in Aug  / Sep.


Lots of        and     


Mini x


----------



## sabah m

Hi Mini

I am hoping to strat tx august / sept....have two frosties from last cycle.  Been on weight watchers trying to get BMI to 30, almost there, so getting bloods done next week, then seeing consultant in a couple of weeks.

What are your plans?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Sabah  - am on a frantic diet - after comfort eating ... not quite sure what I'm doing as yet .. Hoping to try again in Sept - but need to sort my head out a bit first.


    for you and WW's.  The belly club on FF is good - got loads of support there when I last lost weight.


Mini x x x


----------



## ruthybee

Hi Sabah & Mini,

Can I join?  We're hoping to start our 3rd FET in August, we have our nurse consultation booked already .  We have also had some immune blood work done, so hoping to get the results in 3 weeks.  I don't want there to be anymore problems but in some ways if there is a reason for failed implantation then it may help us move forward with the type of protocol that we try next.  We've got 4 5 day blasts left, so really   that it works next time.

I also need to lose a few pounds, I've taken a bit of comfort in food since the last failed treatment.  I just need to get back out and exercise, just struggling with self motivation at present  

Hope your both full of   

Ruthybee


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ruthybee ... know what you mean ... put on over a stone comfort eating since m/c!  OMG - must get some control back      .. that and I've got a ball to go to in just over 3 weeks!! 


All the best and fingers crossed your results help with this go.    


Mini x


----------



## ruthybee

Hi Mini,

I love getting dressed up for Balls, they are fab , have fun  

We're hoping that our results help us in some way, I was diagnosed with an auto immune problem last year and it may be related to another immune problem that affects implantation in some way.  My consultant doesn't think it is, however, with all my weird and wonderful allergies to go with it he thinks its worth double checking.  Its nice change for a consultant to be helpful, even it was a battle with the receptionist to get an appointment with him  .  Ah well, fingers crossed  .

Good luck with the weight loss and the ball planning. 

Ruthybee


----------



## babyjoy

can i join too please   im hopin to start my meds for fet the start of august, we have three frosties since out last fresh cycle so hopin and praying this is gonna be the one   had out treatment review today, basically dr told us already what we  knew, it was a perfect cycle it just didnt work, so roll on aug


----------



## sabah m

Glad I am not the only one struggling with weight gain...Comfort eating and discomfort eating!!! My weight gain has been due to my last two cycles too, not meds but depression!  Mini-hope you are well and truly on the road to being healed   

Hi to baby and Ruthy---this could be our cycle!!


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies  , 

Please may i join in, been looking at other threads but i am not sure where i fit really.  Had a BFN on first FET nearly 2 weeks ago now and am hoping to start D/R on July 15th so i am guess if same as last FET then ET late august.  I too am trying to get off weight after comfort eating after BFN in Dec and have never shifted weight since aarrgghh, so hard need my motivation back (dont know where i can have lost it ,maybe under sofa!!!) anyways would be lovely to chat to you through our up coming treatments and get to know you better.

Hope you all having a lovely sunsoaked day

Em xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi, can anyone help?  I have also put weight on since my early miscarriage and am due to go back to the clinic tomorrow for my schedule to start a medicated fet cycle on the 15th jul.  Do the same rules apply for the 30bmi as with a full cycle of ivf? I am about a stone overweight if this is the case   so scared they will weigh me and say no


----------



## Betty-Boo

Smudge am in same boat ... have put on after comfort eating after m/c in April.  
    for your appointment tomorrow.  Not sure what the guidelines are.


Take care Mini x


----------



## smudge52

thank you anyway and thank you for the   its just the not knowing that I hate, I know I have to lose the weight and I have lost 3lbs this week but just hate the thought of having to delay treatment. Its so easy to pick up a bar of chocolate when your hurting though, so I know exactly where you are coming from xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Smudge - be kind to yourself too though - this is a hard journey and having m/c its only natural for us to lick our wounds so to speak.
Take care thinking of you and have everything crossed... Well done btw on loosing 3lbs!  That's brilliant!


Mini x


----------



## smudge52

Thanks, i think i was overly kind to myself   I guess I cant change it and what will be will be and thank you, I dont think I have eaten anything but salad and sugar free jelly   thank you for your kind words


----------



## Em Mac17

smudge - just to let you know that I put weight on after fresh cycle and was worried when i went for first FET as thpught i had crept over the 30 bmi, but i did NOT get weighed, i hope you see this before you go tomorrow and it makes you feel better   

Em xxx


----------



## jen84

Hi

Im just about to start my tx for first fet. Got my appointment to pick up all my mess on Thursday. It will be great to be on here and go through all this together. Good luck to everyone  

Jen


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Jen  ,  

I'm new on this thread to and dont think I will too far behind you with TX so will be lovely to share this journey with you  

Em xxx


----------



## smudge52

Thanks Em, I decided to switch off the laptop and stop searching it was driving me crazy   but it was all ok in the end, they didnt weigh me so I worried for nothing and I start down regulating on the 15th.  Hope everything is ok with you and thanks for that though xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Thats great news Smudge I guess it must be different for FET (and they must allow for us comfort eaters) great news you are starting D/R on same day as me so will be lovely to share this with you

Em xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi Em, oh that will be excellent to have someone to go through it with....hopefully, we will be having a embryo transfer on the 22nd August. I cant believe we are on the same day brilliant


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi smudge yeah i am really pleased too, i was chatting to a lovely group of ladies with TX a few weeks ago but all at different points now so will be great to sharing this with you.  i am guessing going of last TX that my ET will be approx 24th Aug but depends how long my AF is delayed due to buserelin it was 10 days last time, so it looks like we will be really close all way through.

What is your story so far and where are you hun?? 

Em xxxx


----------



## ruthybee

Hi Em, Jen & Smudge,

Its great news that your starting your treatment soon   .

All being well we'll be downregging in August with the transfer in Sept.  However, we're waiting for some immune results which are due back next week and our consultant is changing our protocol this time round so we're not too sure whats going to happen this time  .

Good luck    

Ruthybee


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ruthybee, 

Sounds like you will not be far behind us so will be there for your journey.  Immune tests is something we have thought about if we use all our remaining frosties and still get nowhere.  did you get the test done at the clinic you were already at or did you go somewhere else for them??  I wish you loads of luck and sure we will chat more as the weeks go by xxxxx


----------



## smudge52

Well this will be our 3rd Transfer with 2 full cycles. I had my tubes removed in july last year as they were diagnosed as being blocked in 2001 and they think they were leaking fluid into my uterus and washing the eggs away.  We did get pg in april from ivf but had a very early m/c.  So as it stands at the moment we have 4 blastocyst frosties.  Oh and I am in Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk.  I see your on buserelin, they have asked me to us the synarel and then progynova tablets and said i should have a period after approx 1 week. Keep me posted with your treatment and where abouts are you?

Hi Ruthybee, Im sure the doctor changing the protocol can only be a good thing and fingers crossed and   that it works for you this time round   I dont think we have the option for the immune tests, but the more they can offer the better


----------



## Em Mac17

hey smudge, we too are on our 3rd attempt and no immune for us as we are luckily NHS at the moment.  I find it so strange how different parts of the country use different methods but if they get the results then who cares.  I live in Preston, Lancashire.  I am sorry to hear of your M/C this journey is so so hard but we have to keep believing that we will get there in the end.

Em xxxx


----------



## ruthybee

Hi Em,

Hopefully I'l not be too far behind, it just depends on what happens next week.  My immunes were done through the clinic, we've had 3 implantation failures and I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis last year which is an autoimmunity condition (along with lots of other allergies that I also have etc).  After the last FET failure, we made an appointment with our consultant and requested that I get tested and he said yes, we were pleasantly suprised to be honest.  For some reason I'd got it into my head that he'd say no!!  .  So, we're hoping that I have no other issues that need to be dealt with before the next transfer, I'll let you know what the outcome is  .


----------



## smudge52

Thank you Em x We are NHS aswell, we get 3 full cycles with 6 transfers in total,it is so mad how it changes, it should be the same across the whole of the uk and give everyone a fair chance.  it is such a rush of emotions but not dwelling on the past, just concentrating on the next go and staying positive for the sake of my sanity more than anything.  I am so pleased to find people all going through the same thing at the same time, its hard to discuss things with people who dont understand where you are coming from so wishing you all the best and sending   thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi lovely f friends 

Smudge - i agree am trying to look forward not back, is hard as my last bfn was only 2 weeks ago but so glad i am starting agin so soon, gives me my pma back       and makes me focus on the good things (my 5 little frosties) you are sooo right that others dont understand and i guess they cant if they havent been down this road but is nice to chat to other that do understand the ups and the downs   we will get there im sure    xx

ruthybee - really hope your results are good but if not then hopefully it will be something they can remedy and may solve implanting issues     we will be here to share every step of way with you xx

Em xx


----------



## jen84

hi everyone

  i was hoping i could pick all your brains regarding my tx cycle , i start d/r with suprecur injections on 8th july ( which is day 21 )  my baseline scan is not till august  16th then start progynova on 19th august and my pre treatment scan is not till 30th august then all being well that lining is all gd theatre booking week is 5th of sept ( and somewhere in there i take cyclogest too) 

it seems like my tx cycle is really long ?  is it normal ? am i just having a freak out momment !! lol
any help and advice on this would be great 

  to everyone  

                    jen


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi jen, 

Im really not sure hun, how long is your normal cycle It is daunting doing first FET as different than fresh so I would check with your clinic that dates are all ok it may put your mind at rest.  Sorry i cant shed any light for you only done FET once before so only just got my head round it.  I really think they will understand if you quiz them some more worrying about it is not going to help things.

good luck and tell us how you get on   xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
Can I join you ? We have 13 snow babies form 2 seperate cycles , and will be doing a FET in August . 
I'm not D/R , but will be on a shed load of drugs as it's an immune cycle , i'm to start taking progynova from CD1 . 
In no particular order i'm doing , progynova , prednisalone , calcichews , asprin , viagra , clexane , intralipids , gestone ,  I am also gonna have acupuncture , eat brazil nuts and wallnuts , Q10 , vit C and pregnacare 
I am estimating ET to be around August 26th .
  
Freespirit


----------



## jen84

hi em
yes i think your right worrying isn't gonna help any. just got myself in a right tizz , dh was just laughing at me .we have got an appointment on thurs lunch time so i think i'm gonna go in armed with some questions ( i bet they will love me lol ) my normal cycle is between 27 - 30 days so a little bit up and down. every once in a while i freak out a bit.   we had our fresh cycle in 09 and it seems like it was a million years ago it ended in a bfn and i didn't handle the outcome very well so we took a bit of time out. once we had got our heads straight we went to see the doc , as far as we knew we only got the 1 fresh cycle on the nhs and nothing else, anyway the doc refered us bk to the fertility clinc and when we got to that appointment we were shocked to find out that they had changed the policy and we can have our fet on nhs and because we wern't expecting this my head has been spinning since then.

sorry about the long reply 
thanks for listening  i think my crazy momment has passed x x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

jen - haha you made me laugh, think you are allowed to be in a tizz once in a while, i dont think you will be the first person to go armed with questions so dont worry write them all down so you dont forget something and sure you will feel better after that. xxx

freespirit  - welcome hun there are a few of us newbies on here but you sound like you are very similiar timing i am sure we keep each other sane throughout the dreaded 2ww!!! xxx

Em xxx


----------



## katena

Hi all,

I hope i can join you along this crazy tx journey. We have 2 frosties after an egg share cycle... BFN for us unknown yet about my recip!

We start our medicated FET on Sat 9th d/r... baseline scan on Sat 23rd July and then start utrogestran and an oestradial drug (lord knows what the name is!). Im hoping/estimating ET will be around Aug 11th! 

Jen - to anser your question - to me your cycle sounds quite long... 6 weeks to d/r long... i start the day after you and i'm d/r for 2 weeks. Though i guess every cycle is different!!

hi to everyone... im sure i'll learn names soon!!

Karen


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi karen, 

welcome and we will happily share this journey with you.  I am at St marys in Manchester at the moment and i see from your thread you were there.  good luck with your little frosties Em xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, its nice to see there are a few of us who can share all our experiences and our new journey's Good luck to us all and sending loads of      xxx


----------



## sabah m

Hello again

A little progress, seeing fertility nurse friday morning, consultant following week so at last I feel I can post on here!! Have 2 frosties, dreamed last night they both thawed fine and were back where they belonged, but still had a week to test   !!!  Hoping its all done by sept and cycle isn't long or delayed like prevous time, as was not responding to drugs.  if that's one thing I have learned, there is no set cycle, we are all different and even our responses vary within our own cycles!

Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi sarah, 

I hope your dream comes true and your 2 little frosties go back where they belong and maybe give you twins this time     I look forward to chatting with you more as the weeks go on xx


----------



## jen84

Hi everyone

Its good to read everyone is progressing in the right direction.lots of   and   to everyone.im all ready for appointment tomorrow so hopefully will get some answers to my questions. 
Will do a progress update tomorrow

Jen x


----------



## Em Mac17

Good luck today jen and dont forget to go armed with that pad full of questions!!!  

Em xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hope you get on ok today Jen xx


----------



## jen84

hi em and smudge 

thanks for the messages. well i'm all back and feeling much better about everything . i have now got all my meds so i can start injections tomorrow.( i have a few issues with giving myself the injections , so dh does mine . he thinks its great that he gets to inflict me with a little bit of pain by stabbing me. lol )  i asked why my tx cycle seemed to go on for ages and she assures me that its all right they just want to make sure i'm all d/r properly and so they can make sure its all quiet on the front,  before i start taking the progynova to build up the lining. i asked pleanty of other stuff too, so now i'm feeling quite informed and good about getting this tx underway. 

hows everyone else doing today?? 

                  jen x x


----------



## Em Mac17

hey jen, 

glad today went well and you feel better know you have answers to all the questions that were flying round your head.  it does confuse things when clinics do things so differently but they are the experts so trust in them.  lets hope mather nature is playing ball this time and does the final bit of magic for us all   

Em xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi Jen im pleased to hear your feeling better about things, my dh used to do my injections aswell as couldnt face knowing what was coming   Good luck with your first one and sending loads of baby dust to us all this treatment


----------



## jen84

Hey

Thanks. Im such an impatient woman ..... And now its all just a waiting game . Really glad your all here to talk to.  

    Jen x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI ladies

I was hoping that I can join you all.  I had a fresh cycle earlier this month which was cancelled due to fluid in my uterine cavity.    SO I have yet to have a transfer.  We pushed the 8 fertilised embryos to day 5 and now have 4 frozen blasts waiting for us.  We have decided to take a break for a couple of months as I was unwell after ec.  So, I am back on the pill and hoping to have a medicated FET in August.  I have to admit that I don't know too much about FET.  Will I have to take the drugs for long?  Nurse mentioned tablets and my cetrtide injections again.

xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi Sugarpielaura, sorry to hear you have been unwell.  All clinics seem to do fet's differently, my d/r starts on 15th July with synarel and then progynova tablets on 4th August,then a scan on 16th and hoopefully transfer with blasts on 22nd August if that gives you a rough idea.  The best thing to do is just ask your clinic and im sure they will be more than willing to answer your questions. It will be nice talking to you over the next few weeks


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
Just wanted to call by and say i'm gonna be quiet for a couple of weeks as were off on holidays .
I'm back on the 24th and my drugs are being delivered on the 25 th  
Laters 
Freespirit


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning Ladies, 

Sugarpielaura - welcome on here hun, sorry to hear that you have not been successful having TX yet and really hope your FET is successful. I had my first FET not long ago and i was really confused about the whole process but the length of time it takes really does depend on each person, my AF was delayed 10 days due to the buserelin injections so the process seemed to drag on but I had D/R injections then part way through them started taking oestrogen tablets and then finally pessaries.  Just ask loads of questions then you feel more confident with the process xxxx

freespirit - have a great holiday and we will be here to chat to when you get going in a couple of weeks.

AFm - well i was made redundant last week (it never rains but pours!!) but trying to look at it as a good thing and going to try and make a go of my own holistic business so i am currently a lady of leisure haha that's is driving me mad!!!  but now just looking forward to starting D/R next friday. xx


----------



## jen-v

hello, can I join too? I'm DR at the moment, for FET mid august. Just getting psyched up again think I feel the hormones - really recognise what everyone's saying about eating the wrong stuff and weight - I swore I'd be healthier this time. Some days its all green leaves and raspberries, other days chocolate cake. Wish I could do everything right. Good luck to everyone


----------



## smudge52

hi, welcome jen-v I think its good to have days when we can be a little naughty and eat the chocolate, got to have something nice to get us through the hormones!!  

Sorry to hear about your redundancy em mac17 at least it will give you plenty of time to relax, I do believe that things happen for a reason. We are d/r on the same day, my meds arrived yesterday and I cant wait to get started again now and so hope and   that it works for us all this time round hopefully by the end of aug/start of sept we will all have what we dream of xx


----------



## jen84

Hi

Mmmmmmmm chocolate..... Lol.im 2 days into injections I think I deserve some chocolate  
Hope your all ok ? 


Jen x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies

Jen-v - welcome on here hun, hope you getting on ok with your meds at the mo and i am loving the idea of chocolate cake...mmm but i am trying to be good 9trying but not really suceeding) my little ticker has not moved much so far!!!  will chat to you more as the weeks progress xx

jen 84- hope you jabs going ok, it is exciting, hope you feeling ok so far xxx

smudge - hey i hope that we get what we dream of too, having my nieces tomorrow which i love to bits cant even imagine how amazing that feeling would be with my own, but hope i get to find out     roll on friday for both of us xx

hope everyone else having a good weekend.  i am trying to be happy to be away from work and i didnt like job anyway so cant really be a bad thing.  I think a glass of red wine calls before i give up again next friday.

Em xx


----------



## smudge52

You do have to laugh, because i have just been sat here reading up on what foods I should avoid, so have been sat here thinking that I need to eat these before Friday   this whole journey drives you   we worked out though that we will find out if we are pregnant or not whilst we are on holiday in Devon !!! Sending   and   for all of us xx


----------



## Em Mac17

ooooh Smudge I really hope that it is gonna be a very very special holiday for you     xxxx


----------



## smudge52

thanks Em Mac17 its also where we had our honeymoon!!! maybe its fate   What will be will be though but I can hope. My on the day should be the 8th sept fingers crossed for us all


----------



## sabah m

Have only just managed to get a minute to write about fridays appointment....they have decided to not to d/r but use gonal f for a while to thicken my lining as I had probs last two times.  Not sure what will happen to my eggs though...it was hilarious when nurse reminded me not to have sex during this time for fear of conception....DH has a vasectomy which is the whole reasons we do this sorry tx    Anyway, felt really positive, excited, other drugs weren't too many so felt happy as really was not up for a medicated cycle again.

If I get blood tests next week, could start tx when AF shows late in month, 4 weeks tx then thawing my 2 babies to be...suddenly happening very fast!!!  

I'm liking the chocolate as medicine view!

Em-really hopes the business takes off fast, will this effect you tx plans?

Hi to everyone else !!


----------



## jen84

Hiya
Sabah m. Just read your post ,i sometimes wonder whether the clinics read the files before dishing out advice.lol. Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Smudge I think its fate .   im keeping everything crossed for you .

Em the jabs are going ok ( as ok as they ever do ) no problems yet. 


Hi Jen -v. Hope everything is going ok with u!


      Jen x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Evening ladies, 

Hope you all ok and had a good weekend.

Sabah - at least you know have a plan of action and quite funny about the no sex!!! sometimes they really do make you wonder what planet!!!! keep up the PMA hope it lasts and rubs off     xx  My job sit will not stop it guess i will be more relaxed throughout this TX but things will work ok they always do one way or another xxx

Jen84 - glad jabs ok i get so used to them very quickly - the things we do!!! xx

AFM - knackered after running round after my nieces today, lovely day but need a nice early night with DH tonight  zzzzzzz xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies, 
Sabah m, so glad your appntmnt went well, its always good when you know exactly whats going to happen and when, it fills you full of xcitement!!!  My clinic also told us to "use contraception as we dont want you to get pregnant whilst on the drugs"  Maybe they forgot that they removed my tubes last year  

smudge x


----------



## jen-v

Morning everyone. I'm on hol and planning to go to yoga today, but woken up with a cold. A lady in my class is doing cancer treatments, so needs to stay away from germs. Maybe some yoga-at-home instead, but I'm not very good! Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies can I join? I had ec last month but developed ohss so had to have 8 blasts frozen but going for frozen transfer next month, does any1 know people that have had frozen transfer n got a BFP first time? Just seems whenever I read people are on try number 2 or 3? Is any one at herts n Essex for treatment? Hope ur all doing well,  swanage x


----------



## cosmicgirl

Hi and I join too please?

My dates kept getting pushed back as my cycles were a bit messed after my m/c but finally I start d/r on 28th July with transfer scheduled approx 5th Sept.  Like Sabah m I've only got 2 frosties, I'm trying my hardest not to get my hopes up too much just in case they don't thaw but have actually been feeling quite positive today.

I'm struggling with the weight thing too, I'm hovering around the 30 bmi mark after too much comfort eating but I'm hoping my clinic won't weigh me as I don't actually see them until my first scan...which is only about 5 days before planned transfer.  If this FET doesn't work we are planning a proper healthy eating and exercise regime until our next fresh go as it'll be our last nhs funded go so will really throw absolutely everything at it.

I had a quick read through the thread and see there's some FET newbies like me as well as some more experienced girls - hello all    And Smudge I'm just down the road from you, I'm guessing you must be having your tx at BH too?


----------



## katena

helloooo!

Seems theres lots of us having FET the coming few months. Its all very exciting!

Im on day 3 of d/r.... booked my d/r scan for July 25th. i'm REALLY praying to have finished the 2ww for Aug bank holiday as its Manchester Pride and i want to enjoy it 1 way or the other. i know it seems really selfish but the last 2ww went over my 30th birthday and so i was sober when everyone was drunk! It felt like i had something hanging over my head.

How do you all stay positive? Im struggling at the moment!

k


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear all,

Would be really interested to hear your views on how the months should be group etc...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265536.0

Thank you in advance

Mini x


----------



## smudge52

Hi Cosmicgirl, yeah i am at BH, most of my treatment is at james paget but transfers are at BH, whereabouts do you live, its nice to hear from you   I didnt get weighed when I went for my consultation  

Katena, it is hard sometimes to stay positive, but if you let it, it will eat you up and lets face it none of us can change the situation we are in so I think that the more positive and happy I can stay, the more reason my embies have to attach.  Everybody is different, but thats the way I deal with it   sending you    and we are all here if you needs us


----------



## smudge52

Hi sorry forgot to ask on my last post, is anyone doing d/r with synarel then progynova tablets and also, what are your thoughts on pineapple juice and brazil nuts?


----------



## jen-v

Hello,
Smudge - i'd like to know about pinapple juice too - the conflicting advice makes me a bit wary. 
Katena - it's really horrible isn't it - I feel OK some days, and on the floor on others. I try to remember on the bad days that I will probably feel better tomorrow. It doesn't come naturally, but letting it all out in places like this really helps. Hope you are feeling better today 
I went to yoga afterall, and was so chilled I fell asleep for a second or 2 - lovely yoga. 
jen-v


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

smudge - I agree i managed to stay quite positive last FET and am hoping that i will be same this time as cant change the outcome but will make us feel alot better on the way      I will be down reg with buserelin injections then on some random oestrogen tablet ( cant remember name of).  last time I had 5 brazil nuts a day, 1/5 of a pineapple core a day (core is where the good stuff is) and a pint of whole milk and when i went for my lining scan it was 11mm which was amazing so i will def be doing the same again this time. good luck for friday xxx

katena - sending you lots of positive thoughts       sure the meds are messing with your moods dont worry i bet the PMA will be back up again soon.  Me and smudge are just a few days behind you xxxxxx

swanage - hi hun welcome on here, sorry to hear about your ohss must be gutting to be cancelled at last min.  dont worry to much about stats on FET i have seen lots of ladies on here that it has worked for and lots of twins too.  I wish you lots of luck and hope you get your BFP very soon xx

cosmic girl - hi hun welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about your m/c but really hope this is successful for you.  I have struggled with weight too after comfort eating (since dec really!!) but on my last FET i was not weighed at all so dont worry to much sure you will be fine.  I have been trying to loose weight over last few weeks and only lost 3 pounds (and that was week 1) am just rubbish no motivation at all!! hopefully we can spare each other on xxxx

jen-v - you are very good even thinking of yoga on hols get those feet up and relax xxxx

AFM - well just cant wait for Friday now get me those jabs and let me get on with it, weight loss not going well am hoping when i stop drinking at weekend that may help    

Em xxxx


----------



## katena

hey ladies,

Just a quickie to say thanks for the words of wisdom... we were very nearly going to cancel this cycle last night... then had very long talks in bed and decided just to keep going. It really does sap your strength!!

Jen - your so good going to yoga - all im managing to do it try and keep to slimming world diet. Since Jan ive lost 1st 8lbs.. but my BMI is still not under 30 - so i would say dont worru too much about it!
Em/Smudge - glad were all around the same stage! 

Ive never tried brazil nuts or pineapple cos i dont like either!! Just hoping my body does its thing without them but i am thinking of having reflexology - has anyone tiried it?

k


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Thanks for the lovely welcome.

Smudge:  Thanks.  Due to severe endo, my D/R is the pill so I am currently on that at the moment.

Em Mac17:  Thanks.  Really sorry to hear about your redundancy and I hope that your holistic business goes well.

Jen:  Hi and welcome.

Swange:  8 blasts.  That is fab.  A lot to play with there.  Are you having one placed back at a time?

Cosmicgirl:  Hi and welcome.

AFM, I phoned the clinic yesterday and I am currently D/R with 2 months of the pill which will finidh on 9th August.  I will then have a baseline scan and start HRT on day 2 apparently.  The nurse needs to double check my exact treatment but she said that I will have estrogen tablets, cetrotide injections and pessaries.  Not sure how long for.  I stimmed for 10 days the last time on the fresh cycle so wonder if it is about the same?

xx


----------



## Swanage

Em mac17 thanks yeah I'm feeling bit more upbeat each day   just want to get to the next stage, I really hope it works and was starting to worry as hadn't heard many good stories? Hope all goes well for you (fingers crossed) this site really is a life saver isn't i

Sugarpielaura hi yeah it is a good number to have just wish I'd had one put back fresh but every thing happens for a reason? Yeah just one as I'm only 25 and the law just changed on how many you can have put back? I hope all goes ok with ur treatment and it's all quick n simple   

Does any one know how it will work if I'm having fet with natural cycle? X


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

swanage - just think now you having FET your body will be in a far better state to home your little embie so i am sure that fresh is not always best. I was back in on a drip after being so sick after EC but they said it wasnt OHSS so did the ET the day after i was discharged, so i wasnt exactly surprised by the BFN. not sure on natural cycle - guess they will go off your scans to see when you are ready xx

sugarpielaura - glad things are moving everything does take so long but hopefully worth it in the end xx

katena - glad you decided to go ahead you just got to keep head up and carry on trying.  I am a qualified reflexologist and it is fantastic for relaxation throughout your treatment however just be careful that they dont do any stimulation round your reproductive areas as this can go against what the IVF drugs are doing.  I used acupuncture with last FET as lining was a fab thickness and ET was far easier than with fresh cycle so going to go with this again.  good luck xx

Em xxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you ?

We decided to go for our FET August and testing in September due to the clinic offering us to go on a trial FET at £400 instead of £1000.

I don't really know how to feel about it all at the moment.  We have 3 frosties and they are grade B and 2 C's.  However the clinic reassured us that they only freeze embies that have a good chance of thawing and developing.

I can't believe it will work, as we got our son after our first IVF attempt.  Surely we won't be that lucky.

We have been chosen for the medicated FET, so fingers crossed for me and all you other Ladies.

Stacey
x


----------



## jen-v

Hello to everyone, hope your day has been ok.
Katena – you’ve done amazingly with your diet! I’m putting weight on if anything, but trying to eat the right food nonetheless, so not too worried. 
I’ve not done reflexology, but have done acupuncture for a while. My acupuncturist thinks I am ridiculously stressed – he doesn’t know that I’m at my calmest every during treatment!! It does seem to hurt, though. Em Mac17 I’m glad we have an expert in our thread! Do you think acupuncture is ok during treatment? I was going to keep going until just after FET day, then have a think. 
Best of luck Stacey – my logical DH says lots of people have to get lucky first time as that’s what the statistics say! Difficult to believe in,  though.
Jen v


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, 
Katena you have lost soooo much weight - a huge well done im really struggling with it!!! Im glad you decided to continue with this cycle and im sure it will be worth it   

Em Mac17 I dont think I could eat the pineapple as I really dont like it   im going to struggle with the juice! But will def try and drink a pint of milk everyday and also the brazil nuts   

staeysm that is good news, that is a big saving to make aswell and its not that far away it will be worth the wait im sure   

AFM I am starting to get really excited about Friday but the nerves are kicking in aswell now but loads of   for us all and    that we all get the result we deserve!!!


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning all, 

smudge - I too am struggling to loose the weight (the red wine i keep drinking is not helping but figure i am giving that up at weekend so making most of it).  Luckily i really love pineapple but sure everything else will help - just 2 days and counting for us hun then we will be on our way!!!!     xx

Jen v - Hiya, I did have acupuncture with my last FET and will be doing same again this time, i am glad you said some hurt as i found this and thought it was just me being a wimp but maybe not!!! so i will be starting again with it soon it is supposed to help (but who knows) so hey i will give it a go. hope you enjoying your hols hun xx

staceysm - welcome hun   hope you ok today, have faith in FET as loads of people have little bundles of joy from it, that is amazing that you are saving so much so lets keep all crossed that you are lucky this time round too xxx

AFM - cant wait til friday now just want to get going, bring on those jabs again xxx


----------



## jen-v

hello everyone, hope u r all having a good day. To all of us trying to lose weight, I think we should try to be kind to ourselves  - we are going through something really really hard, not the best time for a diet! My new philosophy is to eat 4 fruit 3 veg a day, and hope there's no room for anything else. That, and don't keep any biscuits in the house 
How do you all find injections? I've been doing buserelin for a week, and dread it everyday - even tho the needle's tiny. I've got better at getting the needle in quickly (with my eyes closed - am such a coward!) It stings a lot when I inject  the stuff, so I do it really slowly. My tummy's getting a bit big, clothes don't fit me and I don't like tight waistbands - luckily I bought some slightly bigger clothes in my last cycle. Cruel irony to be looking pregnant, when its what I desperately want to be! 
Hope this is normal jen-v


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi jen-v

Yes i think that feeling bloated is totally normal on the drugs and i think it is elasticated waist bands all the way!!!!  Your right with dieting thats why i havent been too hard on myself really.  I am starting injections again on friday but did 5 weeks of them last time and they dont really bother me, on my fresh cycle i was terrified but was pleasantly surprised as sometime dont really feel much. I too do it really slowly so it doesnt sting, it is all worth while if we get what we want.  remember to drink loads of water too 

Em xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi all, when i had the injections for the fresh cycle, i found they really hurt, but then again it may have been payback.....my dh was giving me them!!!!!!  

Im on synarel nose spray this time, but i have suffered with really bad pains in my head with it, the stuff we have to go through hey, with what we have all been through, labour should be a doddle    

Roll on Friday!!!!!


----------



## staceysm

Hiya,

I am trying to lose weight to.  I knew I had put on weight, but they worked my BMI out and it was 35!  I was shocked.  I am right on the limit for being accepted even for a paying patient!

I would like to ask you ladies a question please : )  My clinic defrost the embryo's in the morning and then I have them put back the same day (If they survive the thaw).  Is this normal?  Most of the post's I have read they are left over night or even a few days to see if they develop.  They were frozen at day 3, so maybe that is why?

Also have you ladies told anyone you are doing FET?

Stacey
x


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning all, 

staceysm - hey hun how are you?? I had my embies frozen on day 3 and last month they were defrosted in the morning anf wehnt back that afternoon, my clinic believe that the best place for them is back where they belong and i was quite happy with that so i wouldnt worry TX differs all over but at the end of the day mother nature has the biggest part to play so lets hope she is on side this time.  We have told family and close friends about TX but do what makes you feel most comfortable xx

Hope everyone else ok today, me like smudge is thinking roll on tomorrow eek exciting, I have also booked 1st acupuncture for next friday so lets hope its 3rd time lucky for me    xxx


----------



## smudge52

ok, so I have had more chocolate this week than i have had in the last month!!!!! Just excited to get going tomorrow now.... Good luck Em Mac17 

staceysm we have told some of our family and a few people that I work with, mainly so that when im being really moody and bursting into tears for no apparent reason they have some idea of whats going on   and dont think im going    

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## jen-v

Hello,
Stacysm - I've  told close family, 2 work colleagues and a couple of friends. Tried to do our first cycle without telling anyone, but ended up having to for practical reasons, and I was actually glad we did in the end. I know they don't quite get it, but they've all been really supportive. And I agree it helps for a few people to know why you are behaving a bit oddly - they can help protect you a bit at work, and in wider family.

Good luck Em Mac17 and Smudge52, hope everyone else is OK today too!


----------



## smudge52

Thanks jen-v xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

There are so many of us this month, it is hard to keep track of when everyone is starting.  Smudge52 I can see you have 4 blast's, that is excellent.

At the moment only my sister knows about our FET, but if I find it causes to much stress by trying to keep it quiet from my Mum and Mum in law then I will just tell them.  To be honest, with our first IVF the whole world knew about it and on my test day despite me and my DH telling my Mum and Mum in law to keep our BFP quiet until we had a scan, they phoned up family and friends and told them.  

Also because our embies are a lower grade and frozen we are just trying to be a bit more relaxed about it.  I think also because we do have our son, we don't feel as much pressure on us for it to work.

Anyway I have waffled on enough for now, so I will catch up with you ladies later.

x


----------



## jen84

Hi
Everyone

Im a week into injections ....so tired and starting to feel a bit rough   hopefully all worth it though.

Just wanted to wish em and smudge good luck with jabs tomorrow .

Lots of  
Jen x x


----------



## smudge52

Hi it is really hard to keep track of everyone, but nice to have so many people to talk to   We havent told very many people at all this time, my immediate family and nan know and as i said a couple of people at work and thats it, i think it makes it harder otd when we had to tell them what had happened   trying to be positive but restraining it a little  

jen84, hope you dont feel too bad and im sure it will all be worth it    and thank you


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

Staceysm - just tell who you feel comfortable with telling dont worry you may decide to tell them part way through but dont put added pressure on yourself. xx

jen-v thanks for the good luck hun, hope you had a good day xx

jen 84 - keep your chin up hun sure you are doing fab, just think it is all for a fab cause, i really hope you start to feel better tho, drink plenty of water. thanks for the good luck wishes xxx

Smudge - well tomorrow is our day bring on that jab i just want to feel like i am doing something so cant wait lets hope this is the start of something great for us both     xxx

Em xxx


----------



## smudge52

Thanks Em, i have to start sniffing synarel in the morning!!!! Im glad i dont have to have the injections i hated those    It is great to finally feel like we are doing something and getting closer to hopefully     making our dreams come true. Good luck with your jab!!!!


----------



## Em Mac17

good luck to you to smudge, I am not really bothered about jabs didnt even feel some of them (maybe the padding around my tum helps - just shows nothing good come from dieting hehe!!!) glad we can share this journey together    and lady luck shines down on us both      xxx


----------



## Nicole1708

Hi everyone, I'd love to join you although I haven't really got any news at the moment! All I've done is have my appt and picked up my drugs but I'm going to wait until mid/end of August to start them since I'm going to be in Japan for a month first. Anyway, am half v excited and half v nervous and thinking what am i doing? ive been lucky once, why push my luck? But then I can't bear to leave them there also ... Look forward to following everyones stories and then adding mine when I've got more to say!


----------



## katena

hey all,

Nicole -  welcome! Have a lovely time in Japan - dont eat any whale or dolphin meat though!

Em/Smudge... welcome to the wondeerful world of d/regging!! I bet your both so glad to get back on this crazy conveyor belt.

Jen - i'm at the same stage as you 1 week done! Im starting to feel a bit pmt-ish so im hoping the drugs are working and its thinning out my lining nicely ready for my scan on the 25th!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend! 

karen


----------



## staceysm

Hi all,

I have had my drug delievery today and the box was chilled and I was told to keep them all in the fridge.  I am confused, as last time I kept my synarel spray at room temperature and took it out and about with me?

Does it matter?  

Thanks
Stacey


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Karen - hiya hope your feeling ok and not to bad with mood swings and you are D/R well for your scan fingers crossed all will be well then     xx

Nicole - welcome hun   we wil look forward to hearing more form you and will be watching to see how you get on, if it has worked once it work again     xx

staceysm - are you on spray again this time I do the injections and they have to be Kept in the fridge but cant shed any light on spray im afraid, sure it is right tho, check with clinic if unsure xx

smudge - how is it going are you excited to be back on the road again!!!     hope the pma keeps high for us both xx

AFM - well first of many jabs done cant believe its here again doesnt seem like 2 mins ago i was doing this but hey im really glad and PMA on a high at the mo.  Hope everyone else ok today and looking forward to weekend xx

love to all Em xxx


----------



## smudge52

Em Mac Hi yeah all good thanks used spray this morning and again tonight - hate the stuff but love what it does if that makes sense   and like you pma is high!!!!    

staceysm the synarel spray is at room temperature but no more than 25 degrees  

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry its short, but have to go out but just wanted to make sure everyone was ok xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi all, 

Smudge - glad you got high PMA at the moment lets hope we keep it up       (to be honest think i may wobble on the 2ww!!!) 

have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## smudge52

hi em mac i think i will def falter on the 2ww even with your body being pumped full of drugs and your hormones being all over the place, thats still the worse bit        hope you have a good weekend to!!!


----------



## Soapstar

Hi smudge, we have 4 blastocysts waiting for defrost and transfer too. Have you thought about how many you will have transfered - assuming all survive the defrost?


----------



## smudge52

Hi soapstar, we are hoping to have 2 transferred on the 22nd August, hoping that they thaw nicely     when do you have your transfer?


----------



## Soapstar

Smudge, I am not entirely sure. Next scan Monday - which will be day 18. I am doing natural cyle, but they have decided to give me 50 units of puregon to stimulate the ovaries. Fingers crossed I'll be able to take trigger shot MOnday night and then that would be transfer Monday 25th August. Lots of     to you and our frozen blasts.


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Soapstar, hope you are feeling ok and really hope all is looking as it should be on Monday     xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi soapstar, hope everything goes ok on Monday keep me posted


----------



## taylor1977

Hi Girls,

I am doing my first FET via Bourne Hall. I started on Synarel on the 14th of July but I am really confused as to what happens next ie Bloods, scans, Progynova........ I really should pay more attention ! I know they said ? baseline scan 3rd Aug with transfer 22nd Aug and then they changed it to 29th ? So when do I go for bloods etc No forms been given so I am clueless. I am worrying they will forget me as they forgot to order my meds and filed my prescription so good I job I chased it up. I hate ringing them as I sound like I am either a proper dunce or a Fertility Stalker !

I thought FET was meant to be easier than IVF Cycle :O(

Thanks

Di


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Hi All

Is it ok to add me , ive just had my 3 rd failed tx of this year two weeks ago and im due to have my first FET in september , lets hope we all get our BFP this time

Love

Stacey xxxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone

Taylor1977 hi, i am have fet with James Paget/Bourn Hall and I started to d/r on 15th and have my scan on  16th august and transfer on 22nd august im not having any blood tests either, fingers crossed and loads of    for this transfer for you, just give bh clinic a call, they wont mind after all thats what they are there for  

staceyjayne  hi and welcome sorry to hear about your failed treatments I really hope and   that you do get your bfp this time together with the rest of us


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

Di - Welcome hun, you sounds just like I did with my first FET in May/June I was so confused and as i was not at my clinic half as much as with the fresh cycle I felt totally alone and confused, thats why I came on here.  I am now doing FET no. 2 and feel tons better as i understand now what happens.  All clinics are different so dont worry if people seem to be doing different things but your baseline scan will be to check that your ovaries are dormant and you have down regulated properly (as far as I know, they do this for me by blood test) and then you need to build the lining of your womb which we have all read little extra things you can do like drink whole milk eat 5 brazil nuts a day and eat pineapple (core) then they will scan you to check if your lining thick enough to accept your little embies.  It is great that smudge is at same clinic as she can really help you with it all and she is right ring and ask them i wish I had as felt so confused.  Hope this all helps and keep chatting to us as we are at very similar times. good luck xxx

Staceyjane - welcome on here, so sorry to hear about your BFN this is such a hard journey but hopefully we will be with you through your BFP     xx

Smudge - how you doing chick?? spray going ok and you feeling ok, hope that PMA still way up high. Hoep you doing something nice this weekend xx

AFM- well back on jabs and going fine doesnt feel like 2 mins ago I was doing this before so at least i havent had to wait long, lets hope its a BFP this time    

Em xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi Em Mac17 im already suffering with headaches!!!!! feel really tired and snappy and its only been a few days, but the synarel didnt agree with me last time....have to keep remind myself it will all be worth it in the end   Hope your ok and having a nice weekend, I have treated myself a little too much...went shopping and the next sale lured me in lol


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi smudge - i hope you werent one of those crazy ladies who get up in the middle of the night to queue outside Next!!! I think i missed out on the shopping gene I am rubbish and dont really like it, my DH thinks im great!!!! I am soooo tired as well cant believe it could be the drugs this early on in but feel totally knackered.  it will hopefully all be worth it tho so fingers crossed.

speak soon hun xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi, no def not one of the   shoppers, I only went because my mum wanted to go, I absolutely hate shopping and only go if i have to but ended up spending a fortune. In fact I probably only go to town 6 times a year and most of that is at xmas   I think it must be the drugs, lets face it they have to work quick and I felt fine on Friday and most of yesterday xxx speak to you soon xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I seem to have fallen behind a bit.  I hope that you are all well and welsome to any new ladies.

I paid for my FET drugs on Friday.  £210, so a lot cheaper than the £900 for the fresh cycle.  Haven't had my appointment yet but I have 3 cetrotide injections, 168 prognoya tablets and 45 pessaries!  How many of these do I take a day?  What are the side effects like?  How long do I take them for?

Thanks for any advice.

xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi sugarpielaura, i am on the syanrel nasal spray and progynova and crinone gel, each clinic is different so im afraid i cant help you with that one sorry    when is your next appointment x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Smudge

Thanks.  I have an appointment on 1st August so will find out more then.  How many progynova and crinone gels do you take a day?  Those are the same as mine.  How do you find them?  Side effects?  How long are you taking them for?

xx


----------



## smudge52

your welcome, i am only taking the synaral at the mo, i start taking the progynova on 4th 1 tablet a day then they increase it to 2 then 3 a day up until  and i use one crinone gel a day after the 16th august. I carry on taking these until otd. They all vary though, I used them before the progynova tends to just make me really hormonal and i cry at the drop of a hat! it will hopefully all be worth it in the end though let me know how you get on on the 1st   I think the worst of the drugs im on is the synarel, i dont get on with that AT ALL   but PMA keeps me going


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ladies, 

sugarpielaura - I am on different drugs to you to but I guess they all do the same thing, I am now on buserelin injections and will be for next 4-5 weeks then will begin the oestrogen tablets starting on 1 and day then 2 then up to 3 and then half way through the tablets will start the pessaires (nice).  Dont worry to much though as they will talk you through it all when you see them and will all start very soon. Keep that PMA nice and high xxx

smudge hope you ok chick and still feeling ok for now xx

hope everyone else is happy today and having a good one   

Em xx


----------



## katena

Hey,

My protocol sounds similar to yours EM.... im d/r on buserelin (for 2 weeks) then oestrogen tablets (1 a day then going to 2 then 3) and also utrogestran pessaries (nice!!) twice daily.

Im half way through d/r and just started to have a little bleed so im confident that things are moving along as they should be! Buserelin giave me terrible headaches but ive only had a couple this time... phew!!

karen


----------



## cosmicgirl

Hello ladies, thank you for the welcome and sorry I've been away so long.  I start down-regging in 10 days time now so it's getting closer   

Smudge I'm in Newmarket so BH is lovely and close for me, I'm surprised you're also using JP - isn't that quite a long way from Bury?

Reading Katena, Em and smudge's most recent posts have got me a bit worried/confused.  This is my first FET and BH gave me a sheet with instructions on taking Progynova and according to this I start on 2 tablets increasing up to 4 tablets before transfer.  I wonder why I'm on more tablets than both of you, as far as I know I've never had a problem with my lining on my fresh treatments.  I think I'll definitely ask the nurse when I next phone.


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone

Cosmicgirl you really are just up the road from me   we had treatment before bh got the contract and as we had already stafrted treatment with jp it was easier to stay with them, but i think that if it doesnt work this time, we are going to ask to transfer, as long as the waiting list is the same.  sometimes i read this and think wow they are on more than me (tablet wise) but then i also think that they do what they think is right for each individual patient and I try to trust their judgement  

Em I am starting to feel like I could just burst into tears, but not because Im feeling down, just because I dont seem to have any control over it   I do get really tire by the afternoons though for some reason and thats when the headaches kick in.

Katena excelent news that things are all moving along nicely x


----------



## jen-v

Hello all,
Went away for the weekend, and there's so much chat to catch up on, and new ladies to meet! Hope everyone is managing today, and that good news is round the corner for us all. I'm waiting, waiting, waiting for AF (late, and I'm never late - must be the injections?)
My acupuncturist told me keeping your feet warm is good for the uturus, so off to find some woolly socks - so cold today!brrrr
jen-v


----------



## taylor1977

Hi girls, glad you guys seem to know what you should be doing....... I am confused.com ! I like to know set dates and worry when the clinics says we will let you know dates etc as I worry they have forgotten me and I will be on Synarel spray at xmas or something !

Sounds like Smudge and I are on similar treatments. I have just rang the clinic and left a message so fingers crossed I will know more later. x x x


----------



## jen84

hi everyone

hope your all doing ok , finally having a day off from work so just trying to catch up with how everyone is progressing. 
its kind of exciting and nerve wracking. 
i'm not feeling quite as rough as i was on these injections but definatly noticing how tired i am by mid afternoon. i think i should take up afternoon naps .... lol. how inconsiderate that being at work gets in the way of my plans 

em and smudge and katena hope the d/r is all going to plan and your all feeling ok . 

        jen  x x


----------



## jen-v

Hi jen84, I'm feeling really tired pm and evening too - really, really dozy today. Have just managed to do a couple of work emails since lunch. r u on buserelin too? ive forgotten what everyone's up to in our big group! I think its one of the normal sideeffects isn't it? jen-v


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Karen - yes does sound similar, and me too with the headaches get my first one today and am soooo tired, hope you feeling ok and your PMA is high    xxx

cosmicgirl - hi hun I wouldnt worry to much about the difference in TX as i worried last time as I didnt seem to be on as many tablets as other ladies so there were quite a few on 4 tablets so dont worry but ask if you are worried.  Think everone works slightly differently but dont worry unneccesarily.  Not long now and you will be underway xx

smudge - hey chick, i agree i am knackered and sleeping loads which is unlike me and then first headache today not nice got these last time but guess it means that drugs are working at least, hope you ok xx

taylor - i really did feel like you last time but they cant always give you exact dates as it depends how you react to drugs I had an appointment last time and as my Af was delayed 10 days due to D/R drugs i had to have a later appointment so i have learnt to go with the flow this time and see what happens.  Try not to worry to much that wont help you will fine and we will be here to fire questions at xx

Jen84-  hope you doing ok, me to with the tiredness and afternoon naps sound like a fab idea!!! i agree with the exciting nerve racking lets hope its all good    xx

Jen -v - how long you been on buserelin hun I am just day 4.  hope you feeling ok apart from tired and like the thought of just managing a few emails take it easy!! xx

hope evryone else ok and PMA is high     

Em xx


----------



## jen84

Hi Jen-v
Ive really had a lazy day off so cant complain today. Yes im on the buserelin too. They did say that one of side effects was tiredness. 
Although if it gets me a good result I can live with it. My baseline scan aint till august 16th so still got a while to go yet till next bit. What stage r u at? U doing ok?
Jen x


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, it really is difficult to keep up with where we all are  

Taylor1977 I sent you a pm but yeah we are very close with our treatments!!!

Jen84 yep hopefully all going to plan, It gets to after 3pm though and I feel like i need to sleep and also start feeling really sick but thats how it goes I suppose my scan is also on the 16th Aug!!! Hope you have enjoyed your day off  

Em Mac17 Hope your ok hun Im already impatient and want it to be 16th Aug   I felt myself getting a little emotional this morning so had to rein myself in    hope your ok though xx


----------



## ruthybee

Hi Everyone,  

Wow its been a busy few weeks on here, I'm struggling to keep up.  I've just got back after a lovely holiday with my DH and getting ready to have our follow up in a couple of weeks time.  We're still awaiting my immune blood test results, but when I phoned the clinc to get the results they were very unhelpful and we are still unclear if there are more issues or not!!  Oh well, guess we just have to be a little bit more patient.

I hope everyone is doing well and keeping their   going.

Ruthybee


----------



## smudge52

Hi Ruthybee, glad you had a good holiday just wanted to send you   for your follow up appntmnt. I dont think clinics realise that they sometimes confuse us even more! x


----------



## nickinoodle

Hi ladies I have 5 blasts on the freezer starting fet when my august af arrives x


----------



## smudge52

hi nickinoodle it will be good to follow you on your way.  Sorry to hear about your journey so far but lets hope that this is your time and your dreams come true, sending you loads of


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

smudge - hiya hun hope you feeling ok today, me just headaches and tiredness so far but PMA is taking a nose dive just keep thinking how well everything went last month and still got BFN so need to work on getting that back up    hope your scan on 16th comes quickly xx

ruthybee - glad you had a lovely hols you got yo enjoy other things and not let this take over everything.  I hope you get everything cleared up and get your results explained i hate it when nurses are unhelpful really think they have no idea how we all feel.  good luck and let us know how you get on xx

Nickinoodle - you have had such a tough journey so far i really hope we can all help you through this next part and hopefully be celebrating your BFP with you     xx

Em xx


----------



## jen-v

Hope everyone is feeling positive today! I’m sooo sleepy and sluggish
Em Mac and Jen84  I’m on day 13 of Buserelin – waiting for AF so can start the FET cycle – now a bit worried AF is so late – should have started last week – from what u say this sounds normal, tho? 
Smudge52 Hope u r feeling better today – it is such a rollercoaster….
Ruthybee Good luck with immune results ! Sorry the clinic weren’t helpful – we can be so vulnerable in treatment,  so the impact of someone being snappy or difficult on the phone can be huge. But the info on the results belongs to you – it wouldn’t be unreasonable for you to call back. 
nickinoodle  hello and good luck! 
Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Jen-v I panicked last time as my AF was 10 days late before finally turning up was told this can happen its just the drugs so i am sure it will be here in no time fingers crossed, just annoying when you just want to get on with it xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, 
Em Mac17 hi just really tired thanks, I have actually booked tomorrow afternoon off so i can do nothing!!!   Just because it didnt work last time, doesnt mean it wont this time at the end of the day its 50 50 it will or it wont no point in us being down yet im sure it will be fine and we will all get exactly what we want      I hope the 16th comes quick for you too, i must say it does seem to be dragging!!!

Jenv yep feeling better today, just really tired lol but short day tomorrow!!! Hope your ok x

Just waiting for any sign of af coming but have that many twinges i dont think I would know   and its bound to be late lol xx

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## katena

Hey,

It seems we are all so tired at the moment... i am too!! (im on day 11 of d/r)

jen-v - do you have to wait to have a bleed whilst on buserelin? i didnt bleed on buserelin my 1st time d/regging and was fully d/r'd but i have this time.

itsso hard to keep up with everyone - i wish we had a who's who!!

love to all

k


----------



## smudge52

Hi Katena we are just a bunch of sleepy heads!!!! I got so mad at work today that I just stood there and cried, so unlike me lol hope your ok   x It is really difficult to keep up lol


----------



## Em Mac17

hey all, 

Katena - I agree its hard keeping up with everyone sure we will know each other better by the end of this cycle xx - Hope you getting some nice early nights getting some lovely zzzz's xx

smudge - Hi hun, I am not back on 16th but meant to be back on 29th July to check bloods to see if im d/regged ok, but that depends if Af has arrived then not sure what dates im in after that but guess i must be somewhere similar to you.  enjoy your aft off 2moro xx

hope everyone else having a good day   

em x


----------



## smudge52

hi em mac 17 I dont have to go back for bloods or anything, I just have to ring them when af arrives then hopefully start progynova on 4th aug then scan on 16th and transfer hopefully on 22nd aug, not sure why I dont have to have the bloods


----------



## jen-v

Hello everyone,
Relieved as AF arrived - better late than never!  I think this means I'll have an extra week before FET - more time to get superchilled and healthy... hope the sun starts to shine so I can sit in the garden - I've booked leave from work from next week, and want it to be relaxed
Katena - I don't know, really - its my first FET - learning to go with the flow (not very good at it) r u on buserelin too? I keep forgetting what everyone's doing  
How's the healthy eating going everyone? I keep eating way too late in the evening - off to make tea now. Will prob feature salad leaves  
Hope everyone else OK.  jen-v


----------



## ruthybee

Hi,
I've been trying to contact my clinic for the last 2 days to get my results, but can't get through, its starting to drive me slightly bonkers!!.  Hopefully I'll have time to try them at 8am tomorrow morning, that seems to be the best time to contact them.  

Jen-v - thats excellent news, good luck with everything  now. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on the sunny weather front   

Em mac17 - sending you   your way.

Smudge52 - have a good afternoon off tomorrow, I hope it rejuvenates you.  We all have days when we just need to relax and do nothing  .

Good luck and lots of     to everyone else.

Ruthybee


----------



## smudge52

hi jen v thats xcellent news, not long to go now then so pleased for you, my healthy eating totally went out of the window i cant stop eating chocolate.....actually if im honest, i just cant stop eating  

Ruthybee thank you, and I hope you have some luck getting through to the clinic in the morning. let us know how you get on


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

Smudge:  Thanks for the info.  I hope that you are doing ok on the synarel.  Not something which I have had to take.

Em:  Thanks.  I really am trying with the PMA but it is so hard at times!

Jen-V:  I am glad that Af arrived and hope that things all start to fall into place now.

I have a review appointment on 1st August so hopefully I will find out more then.  Can I ask, are the crione gels pessaries or suppositories?

xx


----------



## smudge52

hi sugarpielaura, your welcome, now if i have this the right way round, its a pessary


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks Smudge

That was actually the answer that I was hoping for!    Well, you know what I mean!  I have had a lot of bowel surgery and don't go to the toilet like normal people anymore, so really don't want to use suppositories.   

xx


----------



## nickinoodle

Thanks for your welcome ladies x got app with cons on friday to discuss results of thyroid antibody testing! Has anybody else had this x hope u all well x


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I would like some advice please ladies on whether to postpone my FET.

Yesterday DH came home from work and told me that he may be getting made redundant today! Great.  He will find out at the end of the day whether he has a job to go to tomorrow.  Even if he is safe for the moment it could be only a matter of time.

I am due to start DR on Tuesday and because we agreed to be part of a trial our FET including drugs is only costing £400.  If I pull out now and then they get enough for the trial, I don't know if I will then have to pay them for the drugs and lose my £400.

Part of me wants to go with it, as I am 38 years old soon and I am sure financially we will be OK, but part of me is worried about the cost of another child.  I know it may not even work and I am jumping the gun, but I just don't know what to do for the best.  

I wasso excited about starting, but now I just feel like crap and me and DH had hardly any sleep last night : (

Stacey
x


----------



## jen-v

Hi staceysm,
I'm so sorry about your news. If it turns that he has lost his job, for what its worth my advice is to give yourselves the weekend to think it over - it is really hard to make huge decisions like this when you are shocked and worried, in addition to all the treatment upset you already have. I would also maybe talk it over with the clinic before the weekend to find out what your options are and to get their support - I'm sure they will completely understand your predicament, it really isn't your fault, and they may even offer you a delay. Even if they haven't given you a copy, the clinic must have a formal written contract between you and them relating to the trial, setting out what happens if someone needs to pull out and when - ask them for this, and ask on this site for legal advice if you need it. Once you know the practical options, you will be free to think about whether you want the FET right now, which is a much more personal thing to decide. I don't know if this helps - its just what I would do to buy myself a bit of time to decide. 
Sending   jen-v


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone hope your all having a good day

sugarpielaura you are more than welcome, sort of understand where you are coming from as i suffer with ibs so anything that side is a big NO  

staceysm I agree with jen-v get all the information as to where you stand first then make your decision from there.  If it was me, to be honest I would still go for it, I dont think I would want to delay it for anything. I hope it all comes together and works out for you xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies hope you all doing ok xx

smudge - i am with you on the eating bad ia m meant to be dieting but just doing totally rubbish cant get my head round it at all, i am at a wedding this weekend so keep telling myself that once that id over i will be good again( mmm not sure if that will go to plan...i just love food!!!) hope you feeling ok xx

jen-v - so glad you Af has arrived you can now feel like you are getting somewhere with the TX, fingers crossed that lining starts getting lovely and thick     xx

ruthybee - god that is so frustrating hun keep phoning them they have got to answer sometime, you should think of complaining after this TX as this is added stress you really dont need, really hope you hear more tomorrow fingers crossed xx

superpielaura - thats what we are here for hun to help each other out especially with keeping that PMA high, you will feel better after your next appointment, keep smiling   xx

nikkinoodle- hope you ok today hun not had the same tests as you but just had my GP re-test all my initial test like thyroid, white blood count and prolactin as was a couple of years ago last time.  let us know how you get on as i am thinking of more testing if this time doesnt work, good luck xx

staceysm - oh hunni     i so know how you feel i was made redundant 3 weeks ago and it sucks!!! what rubbish timing ontop of the heartache and worry it causes anyway.  i agree with the others to look into your options but honestly i think i would carry on, someone once told me that there will never be a right time to have kids and if this is your chance then i would go for it, just listen to your heart and do what feels right.  really hope you got good news tonight tho, really thinking of you xx

AFM - well feeling good today could get used to being a lady of leisure haha!!  no headache today which is great and then went shopping tonight with mum and had to take drugs in a coll bag and did inject in M&S toilet with a man knocking on door saying they were closing!!! 

Em xx


----------



## smudge52

hi em mac17 glad your doing ok that did make me  

Im not having such a good day today feel really emotional, hormones are getting the better of me!!!! 

Hoope the rest of you ladies are all doing well, thinking of you all   xx


----------



## jen-v

smudge - i feel the same as u today, keep crying for no reason - feel like an idiot. sending   chatting here helps me on days like this
em mac17 - like the injection technique! I'm such a scaredy cat I have to make sure I can do them at home everyday. still takes me ages!
sugarpielaura - sounds like u have a lot to deal with. I know its not nearly so bad, but I have ibs - do u find the hormone drugs cause u problems? do for me - what joy...
hello to everyone else - hope u r ok


----------



## katena

hey ladies,

stacey - sorry to hear the news... has he had any more info? 
em...     i had to inject in a pub toilet last weekend... were very classy ladies!   
jen-v - sorry to hear your drugs are causing emoptional havoc. I am the same - i wanted to strangle my DP last night!   
Smudge - hang on in there hun!   
nick - sorry i havent had that test - i think! Wishing yu well though!

hi to everyone else!

AFM - not much to update really! on day 12 of d/r and have our scan on the 25th. Im realllllllllllyy looking forward to not injecting buserelin everyday. Its not the injecting - i have that down to a fine art now - its the headaches/tiredness/grouchiness. 

I told DP that if this cycle works we will have to call the child 'Seven'! Not after the Beckhams... but cos this is cycle No 7 and one of our frosties was 7 cells! I think 7 is quite a lucky number... maybe its fate!!?!

k


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Can I join this thread please?
I am going to do my 7th tx. FET with full immune treatments and extra drugs..So so terrified that my two not so great embies not making to transfer.

Katena, defo believer.. No 7 is my lucky number too.. This is it for me.. Good luck..

Jen and Smudge, I cry everyday almost. Since my first treatment. Got to be the poxy hormons..

Stacysm, I would go for it.. DH will find another job if need be.. And you will make do some how.. Cos of age and timing etc.. Getting pregnant is the most important thing really.. Rest can be done slowly some how.. Lets hope DH has not lost his job at all. 

Love and luck to you all. 

Looking forward to get to know you all. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone hope your all good x

kuki2010 welcome to the mad house   i have all my fingers and toes crossed that 7 is your lucky number and that you are going to get your bfp this time!!!!!

katena not long too go now you are well on your way, keep us posted so xciting! 

jen-v i hve literally not stopped crying all day, made myself feel like a right plank at work and tried explaining to them that is normal (well to a point   ) and that i really cant help it.....i dont think they understand and now think im just     sending   back at you and your right it does help talking on here!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Smadge,
Thank you so much for such a warm welcome. Talking helps.. Sharing the good and bad is just invaluable..
FF kept me sane since my first m/c.. I don't know what I would do without it.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Kuki - welcome on here hun you have had a long road but lets hope we are lucky ones to share your bfp with you     i really really hope so fingers crossed. looking forward to chatting more, where are you up to so far xx

smudge - big hugs for you my lovely     crap when you have days like that and people cant understand but hey it will keep your colleagues on their toes!!! maybe you will get things from them like chocolate to cheer you up....wishful thinking!! hope tomorrow is a better day for you xx

Katena - we are classy arent we!!! dont want them to rule my life tho so cool bag comes in very handy!!! I really really hope that 7 is lucky for you, if i include my clomid months then this would be 7 for me (ina round about kinda way) so maybe it is all a good sign ( )      xx

jen-v - big hugs for you to    rubbish days are just that hope you feel better tomorrow. I have gone from being terrified of needles to not giving a monkeys and some i dont even feel so quite lucky there. xx

AFM - well signed up with a temp agency as decided not to apply for permanent jobs with the whole TX hanging over me and want to concentrate getting therapy business going. before i left agency i got a 4-12 week job starting monday so no more lady of leisure for me - gutted    . feeling ok on drugs so far no headache today so i am being lucky again with symptoms x

Hope everyone else ok 

Em xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Em,

Where am I at.. THis time around I have to do somuch and far too much to remember.

Last week I had my first ever LIT and was so very painful. Got to have another one next tuesday. Not looking forward to it. I found out today that he will do injections below last week. Thank god. I don't think I could let him touch to my injections place nevermind doing any injs on it.. 

Wednesday we fly to Istanbul very early in the morning. In the evening I have to have hysteroscopy.. I am scared about it but I have been told it is not that bad.

I am on ABs for Hidden C infection. Should finish by next thursday. 

My depot injection for FET will be 3rd of August. After that I will wait for AF to arrive adn it is always bloody late when I want it to come.. If all goes well I should have my FET a month after my depot injections.. As well as estrogen tablets.. I have to have 2 Intralipids and steriods and claxene. And HCG injection. And looking into get some Valtrox for any viral infections. My poor body.. It is already old and knackred.. Not sure how it is all gonna feel after all these.. It is madness to think that it should be creating a miracle.. 

But there you go.. We all have hopes.. Lets see how it goes..

Going with temp roles is a good idea.. Just chill about it.. Hope you won't be stressing about the job.. Try not to.. 

Wishing you lots and lots of luck..

Kukixx


----------



## smudge52

Hi all

Kuki your welcome, ff has been a huge help for me and WOW you have so much to remember but i hope it all goes well   and will speak to u again soon 

Em Mac17 Thank you hun, having such a bad day that i made myself brownies when I got home...so yep the diet is going well    Im hoping that tomorrow will be a much better day.  I dont think I will get any choc there are only a few nice people there and they know im supposed to be on a diet lol xxx Im really pleased that you arent getting any headaches at the mo (touch wood) spk to u soon xxxx

have a good evening everyone xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi smudge, mmm brownies sound lovely, sure chocolate is allowed if it makes you feel better (weight watchers points dont count then!!!) sure tomorrow will be better for you but if not we are here to moan at   xx

Kuki, my god that is one long complicated TX plan, I may be picking your brains in the future on immune testing as me and DH thinking of that if this time does not work.  I really hope that every little thing you do goes a little way in making this your time will be watching your progress and looking out for your BFP     xx


----------



## nettya

Hello, may I join you (chatty!) ladies?  

I confirmed dates for my first FET yesterday and will start the meds on 18th August so think ET will be around 1st Sept.  So hopeful but so scared.  This will be our third attempt.  As you can see from my sig I'll be on Clexane this time around, I hope that makes the difference we need to keep our baby.

I'll go and catch up with all your stories to get to know you.  
Hi Mini-minx - thanks for your warning for me on the CRM thread the other day.  I won't be taking anything 
unprescribed 

Nettya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Nettya - I was on 10mg ... not sure if it helped though ... just wanted to be careful as some do upp their meds without any advice - .... stuff made me so hungry!! LOL


    
To all x x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

It is a beautiful day in here in Herts. In Radlett. Not sure if it is going to carry on like this though. But I might as well enjoy it while it lasts..

Mini Mix and Netya, 10mg Claxena a bit low? I am going to take 40mg and this is going to be my first time. As well as 100mg Baby asprin. Well I am taking daily now.. 

Em, for immunes you need 3 months really. I am doing in less than that which is making me feeling a bit rushed. I really wish we were doing a fresh cycle instead of FET. Plus the embies are not great. We used really good ones.. So I should not expect a great deal but still so very hopeful.. DH  is not though.. Lets hope you are not going to need any immunes.. This one will work and bring your precious darling to you..

A bit stressed today. Got so much to do.. And not done a thing yet.. Off I go to action my list..

If I don't talk to you all, have a wonderful weekend..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## jen-v

welcome kuki2010 and nettya! This is a very nice thread to be in! looking forward to getting to know u both. I'm going to be on clexane (20mg) , aspirin and prednisolone too for immune stuff - I'm not starting until FET - it sounds like clinics recommend different things, and for different people, and as this is our first go with immune meds, we are trying to just go with consultant's advice and not worry too much about what everyone else is doing (easier said than done...)

smudge - your brownies sound lovely! I got bored of boring old fruit, so made a massive summer pudding instead this week - is much more fun.  

em - congrats for new job! altho sorry you have to be back at work and miss a summer of leisure...

katena - can relate to the buserelin grouchiness and tiredness, my DP now looks a bit wary each night as he comes in the door...

staceysm - hope ur ok 

Can I ask what everyone is doing about supplements, if anything? I'm taking a pregnancy multivit, pro-biotics and flax seed oil that were recommended by a general nutritionist (and trying to do the general healthy eating stuff no caffeine alcohol, less enormous amounts of chocolate...), altho just been reading the 'angelbumps fertility protocol' on here, and think I've not been taking it seriously enough - all seems so complicated and I don't want to do the wrong thing for my particular situation. I'm thinking of seeing a specialist in fertility supplements to help me navigate as I don't feel expert enough, but all adds £££ on... 

 to everyone  jen-v


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, hope your all good!!!

Em Mac17 Congrats on the job front, all good news, but there goes the lady of leisure! Hope your feeling ok and not having too many side effects   the brownies were fantastic, although there are none left now, my dh didnt get a look in  

Nettya Hi and welcome everyone is really friendly and great if you just need support or even to rant and shout   not too long to go before you start, how exciting and fingers crossed im sure this will be 3rd time lucky for yoiu   

Kuki2010 hope you have managed to de-stress and relax now xx

Jen-v they were fab, although i do say so myself   ooh summer pudding, I hope you had cream!! im all about comfort eating at the moment. You asked about supplements, i was advised by the clinic to just have the standard folic acid and to cut down on caffeine and i dont really drink but seem to be eating a lot more chocolate so need to cut down on that!!! I decided Monday is the day!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well and feeling ok xx


----------



## Em Mac17

hey ladies,

Smudge - i am with you on Monday!!! lets go girl and be healthy eaters, I have been so rubbish and proper comfort eating   .  I am at a wedding tomorrow so not being good then it would be rude!! so monday it is!!! hope you feeling ok hun and better than the other day xx

jen-v - hey hun hope you are ok today, I am taking folic, co-enzyme q10, b6 and flax seed oil, then when i am starting to thicken womb lining will be on whole milk/brazils and pineapple, worked wonders for lining last time so doing it again.  I agree it does get a bit baffling    . xxx

kuki - hope you enjoyed the sunshine and got your stuff done hun.  I hope you stay hopeful the power of positive thinking in itself is great so keep up the PMA     have a great weekend xx

nettya - welcome hun   hope you are ok today, i really hope this is your lucky time and it is scary and exciting all rolled into one.  We will all be here for you to chat to and offer support when you need.  so heres to many more chats to come xx

Hi to everyone else that i haven't mentioned xx

AFM - well had my first acupuncture today for this cycle all went ok really.  I also had my blood tests back from GP and all looked good with blood count, thyroid and prolactin so good start i guess at least i know nothing basic will be holding me back.  
Well i'm off for my cousins wedding tomorrow so i hope you all have a great weekend.

bye for now xx


----------



## smudge52

Em mac17 yep lets do it!!!! Monday here we come.......im just eating all the chocolate in the house at the moment, obviously to make sure there is nothing left to tempt me hee hee

Hope you have a fantastic time at the wedding and yes it would be rude not to par-take  

Have a good weekend xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Smudge, 

you sound just like me i will be eating lots of naughty things this weekend in preparation for the diet!!! so i will prob gain a few pounds just to make dieting that little bit harder.

have a lovely weekend everyone, am v excited the sun is shining for my cousins wedding!!

Em xx


----------



## jen-v

smudge52 and em mac17 - I'll join you on Monday! I absolutely can't keep chocolate or biscuits in the house on a normal day, and that's multiplied by a million during tx... had pancakes for breakfast as a last fling. Very nice, but not the way to make a baby... its so lovely in the sun today - feet up, book to read, DP making me cups of tea. 
Hope everyone's ok


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone,

Em & jen-v, I thought about weightwatchers.... so I could just watch everyone lose weight   ok so lets weigh ourselves every Monday and then just post on here how much we have lost!!!! (did you see the PMA there didnt want to say or put on lol)  oooh wish i had been at yours for brekkie jen!!! Thats the same as me I cant have it in the house or I will eat it, I have no will power when it comes to food! and Em i will probably gain more too!

By the way jen-v where abouts do you live, its been grey here all day today!!!

Have a good weekend girls xxx


----------



## jen84

hi everyone

jen i'm well jelous ..... i wish i could have had your day, even just the pancakes would have done. i just did a nine and half hour shift at work and i'm creamed , lucky me i get to go back and work again tomorrow  . day off on monday woohoo!! 
hope everyone else is doing ok . i think your all really good thinking about dieting, i have no will power where food is concerned. i did lose a little before i started tx. so i don't feel to guilty about the choc bar i just ate  

hope your all having a good weekend 

        jen x x


----------



## smudge52

hi jen84 thats just the problem im not feeling guilty about anything I have eaten, hence the huge weight gain   Im hoping that with the support of everyone on here I might be able to shift the cookies im about to bake   and I hope you really enjoyed that choc bar!!!   xx


----------



## taylor1977

Hi girls, I too will be staring the diet tomorrow but have got meals out on Wed, Thurs, Fri & Sat ......... Maybe next Monday !!!

Hope you are all ok, I am day 11 of DR and been fine so far other than headaches. Not turned into the She Devil just yet but after a week off work I imagine after ten mins at work tomorrow I may well do !

AF has appeared today on day 29( not normally that pleased to see it )  which is good me for after a few long cycles after failed IVF. I had a very quick chat with my Fertility Nurse who told me to keep on snifffing and they will tell me when I have to do anything but I will let them know my Day incase they need that for Scans and bloods. I think because I am a nurse they think I know it all when I no nothing !!!

Hope you guys all have a fab weekend, I am home alone so will be doing nothing but catching up with SKY plus and trying not to think of my return to work tomorrow x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

Jen-v/smudge - I really hope we can all spur each other on with the dieting I really have to get in to the zone and once i am i do it quite easily just havent had the motivation and my dieting ticker really hasnt moved much lately at all!!! but that is all gonna change     so smudge i hope you enjoyed the choc make the most of it today and same to you jen with pancakes tomorrow is a new day!!!! good luck to us all xx

jen-84 - hope work goes ok today and you have a lovely sunny day off tomorrow xx

taylor-  i would def go with next monday hun cant diet with all that eating out as you want to order scrummy things.  Its my bday on wed so i am gonna have to have a healthy day oouch!!! glad your AF has arrived think mine is gonna be late again which is annoying as just prolongs things. enjoy your catch up tv xx

AFM - well had great day yesterday ate far to much but what the hell thats what weddings are for.  AF is now 2 days late so if like last cycle could still be waiting over a week yet and will prob not make my next hospital appoint on fri but lets wait and see.  No more headaches so am feeling good at the mo xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, 

Taylor I would def wait until next Monday, there is no way you can miss out on eating everything on offer this week!!!   enjoy your evenings out. Great news that your AF has arrived things can really get going now. Its funny how we all hate to see it but at times like this we are desperate for it   

Em Glad you had a great day yesterday and got to eat loads oh and glad you havent had anymore headaches xx

AFM I am certainly making the most of my last day of eating what I like, Im having toffee pavalova for pudding!!!!!!!  tomorrow is going to hit me hard!!!! Im sure between us all we will all manage it. I have had a headache from hell today, the worst yet and have already had 6 paracetamols!!! My af is also due today and no sign of it yet so frustrating, but there we go as long as its here before the 4th I will be happy  

Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## missy79

Hi all, can i join yous?

This is my first FET.  Started D/R 7th July and getting base line scan tomorrow.  Hoping ET to be sometime at beginning of August.  Looking to find people at the same stage as me.


----------



## smudge52

Hi Missy welcome to the group, a couple of us started to d/r on the 15th and others a few days before that so almost all around the same time.  good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## locini

Hi ladies, Please can I join you on here, i won't have much to write just yet as not too sure when I will be starting but hoping september. I have read through this whole thread and will find it very helpful as I really don't much about FET so hopefully pick up lots of hints and tips!
I had my first IVF in May this year and got a BFP but had a missed miscarriage on week 7 (we found out on our 3rd anniversary!) then a week later we had a D&C, which was 4 weeks ago today.
We have a review consultation on the 15th august and will hopefully know more then but I am hoping to get a natural transfer. Would any of you ladies recommend this or would you say a medicated one is better?
Look forward to getting to know you all better over the weeks to come x x


----------



## katena

hiya,

locini - hi and welcome sorry to hear about the m/c and what a day to find out. i cant offer any guidance over natural Vs medicated FET -we didnt have a choice as my periods are all over the place! but im sure others may help. I always think go with what your clinic reconmend.

we're cryazy trying to diet through this!! Im still going to slimming worled but the scales aren't being very kind! I keep on losing 1lb and putting it back on... better than piling it on i guess!?

AFM - we had our d/r scan today and all looked fab! this means we can start our prognovera(or what ever they're called) today. We're booked in for another scan on Aug 5th and if the womb lining is thick then FET will be 3/4 days after. V.EXCITING!!!

lots of love to all!

karen


----------



## staceysm

Hi Everyone,

I have just been catching up with the posts, so good luck to those who have already started DR.  I start tomorrow and it still hasn't sunk in.  After I had my son, I swore to myself that we would adopt this time around and here I am again.

It looks like DH is going to be ok job wise for the time being and my Dad said that if he was made redundant then he could give him a driving job at his scaffolding company temporarily, so we are going ahead with the FET.

Diet has totally gone out the window! And I have lost zero pounds since I started it 3 weeks ago.

For those who are fortunate to have a child already, I am worried about messing up part of my drug schedule because of being preoccupied by my son.  How have you found the time to concentrate on your medication and getting the timings right, as I know this is important?

Katena- Not long to go now for you, how exciting.

I hope every one is keeping well. 

Stacey
x


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone

locini welcome to the group so sorry to hear about your m/c and what a day to find out    sorry I cant help with the advice on medicated fet or natural as I have only had natural, but always think its best to go with what the clinic recommend  

Katena We are def crazy trying to diet through this and think it is going to be really hard   excellend news re your scan you must be so excited now, nearly there!!!!!!!

staceysm Good luck with starting your  d/r tomorrow, excellent news. Brilliant news on your dh's job aswell and at least there is the back up with your dads job if he really needs it.  

Afm I weighed myself this morning ready for the weekly weigh ins and was shocked!!!! i have really piled it on, but hardly surprising with the cookies, pavalova and brownies    i have been really feeling it for the last couple of days I had a headache from hell yesterday and it continued today, I think it was more like a migraine so ended up having the day off. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.   still waiting on af to come, i hate it when its late!

Missy how did your scan go today?

Hope everyone else is ok and speak to you all soon xxxx


----------



## missy79

Hi everyone,

Got scan today so everything is going the way its ment to.  Ive to start taking Progynova from tonight and they think ET will be 11th August if they survive the thawing. 

Hope everyone else is doing fine today.


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies

missy - welcome on here hun that is great news about the scan at least you are now moving onto stage 2!! getting nearer and nearer I really hope everything else goes that well for you and we wil be here to share it all with xx

katena - thats is fab news hun lots and lots of sticky vibes to you for getting that lining nice and thick, are you doing anything else to help thicken it up  never mind about slimming world this is far more important!!! xx

smudge - hey hun sorry to hear about your nasty headaches/migranes you need to time off to shut your eyes to try to get rid of them make sure you take it easy.  I weighed myself this morning too really my slim ticker should move back to the start as i have gained over last week but couldnt bring myself to do it so I need to have a very good week to make up for it (rubbish as its my bday) good luck with diet and sure we will be pleased with ourselves this time next week xx

locini - hi hun welcome on here, sounds like a terrible few months for you   but you are doing good by getting on with it again I cant advise on medicated or not as i have regular periods but dont get the option at my clinic I juts have medicated.  look forward to chatting more as you get going xx

stacey - so pleased about your DH and the back up plan that is great and takes the pressure off, so glad you decided to still go ahead with TX and exciting that you are about to start.  lets hope you are lucky again this time round xx

AFM - well AF is now 3 days late no surprise there so i guess i will not be making my next appointment on Friday as got to tell them thurs if AF has not arrived (and i get a 5 day early sign before Af arrives and i havent had that yet so not much chance now) not really a prob just my body delaying things so few more jabs for me i think!! Diet gone good on day 1 (well its a start) and no more headaches  
i started temp job today and i think they want me for a few months which is great takes my mind off things xx

hope everyone else doing good xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

If any one wants to be added to the Hall of Fame - please PM me.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.msg4569988#msg4569988

Mini x x


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , Well i'm back off our lovely holidays and my drugs were delivered yesterday . Feel positive , excited and scared . It seems a lot of you are stepping it up a notch with your healthy eating , i'm very ashamed to say my healthy eating and drinking totally went out the window on holiday , and i did alcohol , coffee and junk food , really sooooo gonna be healthy now . Inside i feel a bit stupid and scared for leting my hair down , but i'm trying to tell myself the whole big relax thing will of done me good :-/ Orange bracelets and orange top on today though , so gonna be positive about it all . Hope your all doing ok , sorry i'm far too behind to do pesonals . Also on my phone which isn't the best place to do replies lol      Freespirit x


----------



## smudge52

Hi Freespirit, it sounds like you had an xcellent Holiday   I wouldnt worry about us all being healthy, that only started on Monday   I have been really naughty up until then, besides the relaxation and fun im sure is much better for us.  Excellent news that your drugs have arrived, hopefully it wont be long before you can start to d/r.


----------



## jen-v

Welcome missy79 and locini!

Em mac17, smudge52, Taylor1977,  Freespirit and everyone else trying to diet – how’s it going? I did ok yesterday, apart from a small icecream hiccough…  I don’t actually have any scales (think they will make me worry), so I’m going to going largely on waistband tightness and number of dresses I can’t get into  I am going to focus on not eating chocolate, cake, biscuits, butter etc and eating loads of fruit, veg, seeds, fish and good things. Remember  we CAN kick the sugar habit! It’s a bit like caffeine and if you give yourself a couple of weeks to get it out of your system, the cravings subside – I did it before and it really worked! I wasn’t having my hormones messed about with at the time, tho… 
Em  mac17 my AF was about 9 days late when it came, I was fed up, but am now glad its given me an extra week to get chilled out and healthy. Hope yours arrives!

Jen84 hope u had nice day off – sounds like you’ve been working too hard!

Locini, we were offered the choice of natural or medicated FET, and went with consultants advice to do the drugs, but I kind of wish I’d done a bit more research about it now, as I don’t really like to take more drugs than necessary. Let me know what u decide – I think there’s a thread about this topic somewhere. 

Staceysm really glad things are looking better for you. My clinic have been relaxed about moving medication times half an hour or so altho it might be different for you, but I struggle to remember so am setting alarms on my phone.

Katena – that’s good news! Lets keep fingers crossed for thick womb linings! IS there anything we can do for this – is this what the pineapple juice is for? I can’t remember anything! Apparently, this is a side effect of the injections, but may just be age…

Freespirit – I think u r right – it is really important to be relaxed – that trumps eating an apple! I wish I could wear orange – makes me look even more pale and pasty than usual! I wondered about getting an orange duvet set so I could wake up with good vibes. What do you think?

jen-v


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,
We are off to Istanbul tonight. So excited.. 
I had my second LIT. It hurt even more than the first one. 
I will log in over the weekend and catch up properly.
Love and luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## jen84

Hi ladies
Just thought id check in after my salad filled dinner....... It was ok but it just wasn't junk food which is what I really wanted. 
Kuki hope you have a great time.
Jen I think your right I have been working to hard  I had a lovely day off didnt do much but have a rest. My boss decided she needed to swap our next days off so I got tomorrow off now yay. I think my dh is taking me out,we live in tamworth so we might be going for a look round the castle and I might even get lunch while were out. So cant complain. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok and that pma is still going strong 
Lots of   to all
Jen x x


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone

Kuki 2010 Good luck in Istanbul I hope you have a lovely time and look forward to catching up over the weekend!

I have had a really bad couple of days my headaches seem to have turned into mini migraines and i have again been off work today.  still no sign of af and my pma is waining slightly. Oh and the diet went out the window, we had chinese tonight because neither of us could be bothered to cook. But on the brightside.....I didnt have any chocolate yet!    

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## jen84

Hi smudge 
Im sorry your having a rough time with the headaches. Hope it doesnt last and you feel better soon. Chinese food doesnt count .....and well done for no choc  ; D 
 Jen x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey girlies, 

smudge - big hugs hun    hope those nasty headaches go away v soon, drink plenty of water this is meant to help (apparently) sending PMA your way you are normally so good you will get that good feeling again soon but do think you should be off work for a bit you need a good rest      xx

freespirit - glad you had lovely hols and good on you for letting your hair down and making most of it you cant make yourself miserable!! v exciting that you now have dugs when do you start xx

jen-v good luck to you too with kicking the sugar!!! day 2 for me and so far so good (will it last i wonder ) love the idea of the orange duvet!! i have an orange blanket for the 2ww which gets stuck round my tum!!! the things we do eh!! xx

Kuki - have a fab time in Istanbul sounds totally fab. xx

Jen 84 - hey hun your day off sounds lovely with DH enjoy!!! and well done on your salad dinner (why does salad taste so crap - well compared to choc anyway!!)  xx

hope everyone else is doing good today lots of slimming thoughts going out to all xx

AFM - well had 1st sign of AF which i always get about 5 days before it arrives so it is coming just v slowly!!  2nd day of temp jib today and going good think i will enjoy it and really taking my mind off things.  off to hoover up feathers from my lounge as my naughty cats brought a bird in but it did survive!!! xxu


----------



## freespirit.

Kuki     
Hope everyone is doing ok out there , reality is really starting to set in for me now , and i feel like i'm picking a scab off an old wound .
I've just mailed my 2 closest friends to tell tham about our TX , really hope i've made the right decision , just felt like i couldn't do the whole secrets and lies thing again .......


----------



## taylor1977

Freespirit, I know how you feel, I have also lifted that scab and I am terrified of the possible heartache ahead :0( I was fine last time through treatment but this time I know what to expect and that disappointment feeling has never left me ! It's like I am walking the green mile:0( I need to stay positive but it's much trickier this time . I have only let a couple of good friends know as it was great to have their support last time it was so hard telling people it hadn't worked. My boss asked me yesterday and I was going to keep it under my hat but I confessed which does make it easier. Last time I took annual leave but she is making me take it as sick this time which I hate doing. I am hoping I hear when my scan is soon then it will seem very real. Suffering with bad, bad headaches :0(


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, hope your all ok  

jen84 thank you I didnt eat all of the chinese so I suppose that helps!!

Em Thank you for my   Im so glad your af is coming and then you can get on with the next stage, so exciting. I would of panicked if I had a bird in the house I have a real phobia about them....I am that weirdo that runs away from them in town  

freespirit Im sure you have made the right decision it will be nice to have some support close to you without having to make excuses for the hormones  

afm well Im still off work with horrendous headaches, I rang the clinic today to see if I can take anything a little stronger so they are going to get the consultant to ring me later today and also advised me to see my doctor.....cant get an appointment for a week!!!!!! Af still hasnt arrived and no sign of it, but clinic told me not to worry its still early days. Never mind, feeling a little more positive though today and just wanted to thank everyone for your lovely messages    

Taylor 1977 hope your headaches get better soon hun, I havent told as many people this time round for the exact same reason, but just think this time we will all get to share our good news!!!!


----------



## jen-v

Hello everyone,
smudge and Taylor77 - so sorry you are having such a horrible time with headaches. I feel like I've been getting off lightly with meds so far - just a big tummy, tearfulness and needle-fear.

I told an old friend about tx yesterday - was so glad, as she was really nice. I felt like hibernating from the world first time doing ivf, but this time I don't want to be lonely going through it on our / my own, and it does feel better, athough I've noticed my family are really nervous about what they say to me about it - probably worried I'll burst into tears again!

freespirit - I really get the scab off old wound analogy - that's exactly what it feels like. Hoping I'm a bit stronger now, but bracing myself for the worst if its another BFN. I'm making sure we don't have to do anything social that week, as I really stumbled through last time. 

jen84 - I can't face salad either, but at least I'm staying off the chocolate! had flapjack yesterday, tho - I have no willpower when in a cafe. glad to hear about the chinese food rule  

em mac - I actually spent an hour googling nice orange duvets today (with no success - what a waste of time!) - apart from flipflops I don't have anythint orange in the house as its my worst colour - perhaps that's my problem! 

I have a week with a bundle of little nephews and nieces coming up - looking forward to seeing them as I love them sooo much, but think it might also make me feel sad.

jen-v


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, 

jen-v thank you, your not alone hun, you have us!! but I know what you mean its nice to have someone who is there for you and Im glad you liked the chinese rule!!  

I finally heard back from my consultant and then spoke to my GP and my headaches have near enough gone, all thanks to the tiniest codeine pill I think I have ever seen  so so relieved and now that its gone my pma is back up!!! I have a confession to make........I ATE CHOCOLATE   im so sorry, im useless I lasted 3 days!!!! Also I have found an orange rosary rope bracelet which I decided I needed, so I bought it  

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## mrssmith66

Hi there

I'm starting my second FET treatment on 9 August.  Is it okay if I join the group?

Thanks
Pip


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies hope your all ok xx

mrs smith66 welcome to the group, you havent got long to go before you start!!!  

Just a little update im so excited my af arrived today!!!! (that just doesnt sound right   ) I start taking my progynova on the 4th and then scan on 16th and transfer 22nd (hopefully    )

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## mrssmith66

Thanks for the welcome smudge52.  I'm afraid I don't know what many of the abbreviations mean.  Can someone help with a glossary?

Has anyone else found the whole FET process really sad? I felt really low throughout the first round, especially when I was driving home from the clinic.  I feel pretty much the same this time.  My little boy was conceived thanks to IVF  - we were incredibly lucky that it worked first time.  But I'm finding the FET really lonely.  Because I'm quite 'elderly' I know my chances of success are very, very low.

I'm worried that being sad could effect my chances of succes.


----------



## smudge52

Mrssmith66 dont feel lonely, we are all here to support you! I understand where you are coming from because obviously you dont visit the clinic as often with FET but I have found that this thread has really helped me this time round everyone is really friendly and supportive and there is always someone here if you need to vent or just chat so please dont feel lonely.  At the end of the day there really isnt any reason why these embryo's wont work for you and give you a second bundle of joy and I do think that peoples age only comes into it when it comes to producing the eggs and their quality so I would think that as you already have one baby (congratulations   ) then there is no reason why it shouldnt work again for you so try to stay positive.  I didnt really understand the abbreviations but they do send you a welcome message and there is a link for it there.  sorry Im still learning so not sure how to find it for you.

I really hope this cheers you up and sending you loads of    and   xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

well i feel like i have missed a lot really so a bit of a catch up needed.

smudge - hey hun hope those horrid headaches are being sorted really hope doc can do something for you.  Well i had chocolate too yesterday but was my bday so i just forgot the diet all day and was really really bad hehe, but back on it today.  hope you still having time off if you are struggling so much.  good news on Af arriving things are moving now at least xx

Pip - a big   and welcome to the thread, not to go now for you, and do use us all on here to help you along i felt just as you did with my first FET in may/june so you are not alone at all   . try to keep your chin up     xx

taylor - sorry you are struggling with nasty heads as well really hope this doesnt last long for you   Think it is good that you have told your boss as you need them to understand xx,

jen  v - i am like you getting away with symptoms lightly at the min, and i also love seeing my 2 nieces but it does makes me think about if I will give them little cousins it is a proper mixed bag of emotions.  hope your pma ok at the min    xx

AFM - well not feeling at my greatest at the mo, AF still not arrived so rung clinic today and cant go for appointment tomorrow got to wait but it is nearly here i am sure, just want to get on with things.  I have a couple of social things to do next weekend which i will have to brave all day with my hubbys best friends wife who is heavily PG and having to psych myself up already so i dont cry!!! just feeling a bit low and my DH is too need some good news soon

love to all xx


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies ,
Welcome to Mrssmith  And Smudge , FANTASTIC inspiring post hunni , it even cheered me up   i'm not really a spring chicken either , but i try to tell myself that our snow babies were made when my body was younger , and if an embie can survive the whole freeze / thaw process it's definatly a 'good un' 
A list to all the abreviations can be found here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0 it's the second post on the link .
Em  just imagine were all there standing behind you when you go to the function with DH , be strong , cause in 9 months that's gonna be you   
Smudge , I also have my orange bracelet on  I have crystals in my pockets to play with / hold when i wobble too .
Jen , glad you plucked up the courage to tell those who you wanted to share with , i know i feel like a little weight has been lifted now i have told my 2 best friends . I told them what was gonna happen , and that i may be all over the place , forgetfull and emotional and need support , but i also made it quite clear that i can not talk about it on a daily basis as it is too emotionally painful . I had a lovely tx back off one of them which made me feel releived i'd shared . 
Taylor , Sorry to her about your bad headaches  is that from D/R ? Are you drinking loads of water ? That helps , And have you tried using Forehead to ease it ? I am gonna use that as i will be using viagra which gives me awful headaches .
I've had a bit of a mare today  i contacted my accupuncture practitioner who i used on my last (and sucessful tx) and was quite upset to find she will be on holiday the week of my transfer  I have been trying , unsucessfully , to contact another practitioner who i have found , who does look good , but i would of prefered to stay with the lady i know . Hope this other lady calls me back tomorrow  
Anyway i think i've rattled enough for now , 
So , laters 
Freespirit


----------



## mrssmith66

Good morning

Thanks so much to you all for the warm welcome.  Hope everyone is okay today?

We have four little embies still frozen.  Only had one transferred last time (Royal Wedding Day) as I was terrified by the prospect of twins.  If all goes to plan our transfter will be 19/20 September.  I think I have to risk having two embies transferred.  If we should be blessed with twins I know we'd cope somehow.

Pip
x


----------



## katena

hey ladies...

SO hard to keep up with you all! I hope everyone is doing well....

Pip - im scared about twins too... dont know if we would cope fianancially but if our 2 thaw were going for 2!!   

freespirit - hope you get your chosen acupuncurist!   

em - sending you lots of PMA    i know its really ahrd to be around babies/pregnant ladies. i think pregnancy bellies are taking over the wolrd as they are EVERYWHERE!!!

Smudge - yey for your AF arriving.. lets pray its your last one for a while!! 

jen-v - hope you have a nice weekend with your nieces/nephews... just see it as practise for when yours comes!!

afm - we started on the progynova (still having buserelin shots too).. no crazy side affects yet and the headaches seem to have gone (touch wood!) i am still tired... 

Ive been trying to keep my work diary clear for the days around FET but people keep booking things in. i cant just say no... but now it means im gonna have to cancel/rearrange some meetings. i really wanted some time off too!!!

k


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

thanks the lord its weekend!!! yipeeeee....... 

katena - try to give yourself a couple of days after ET to relax before you get back into the swing of work.  Glad to hear your TX is moving on nicely and hey if its twins sure you will cope it will be double the fun!!!  hope the headaches stay away xx

Pip - I would def go with both embies if they survive and if its meant to be twins then hey it will be fab.  if im honest I am hoping for twins then never have to think about a 2nd would be happy fingers crossed hey!!.

hope everyone else looking forward to the weekend  

AFM - pma slightly higher not my usual self though and headache back again today just wish Af would arrive then things can get moving its a week late now - just hurry up!!! xx


----------



## jen84

hi ladies

yay its weekend time ...... boooo i have to work all of it. 
its really nice to read that things are progressing well for some. i've had one of those days today , my mind is just so consummed with medication and tx and dates and what comes next ........ just haven't been able to consentrate on anything. i'm still feeling really tired which just makes things seem harder. i just feel like i still have ages to go till et and my tummy is officially looking very yellow with bruising.  
ok moan over ...... feel a little better now i got that out. 
hope every one is ok and has a good weekend 

  to all
              jen x x


----------



## freespirit.

Boo that you have to work the weekend Jen 


jen84 said:


> my mind is just so consummed with medication and tx and dates and what comes next ........ just haven't been able to consentrate on anything.


I'm the same and i haven't even started my drugs yet 
I have though , managed to find another accupuncture practitioner who will treat me , exactly how my current one would do if she wern't on holiday , she sounded lovely on the phone , specialises in IF and is well familiar with Zita Wests practices ^phew^ 
On the subject of one or 2 , no question in it for me it's def gonna be 2 , and if were lucky enough to get twins , then , er , i guess we'll get a cargo net and hang it from the celing to house all the gear they'll need


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone hope your all ok

Mrssrmith66 I would def go with 2 lets face it, we would all be over the moon with one baby, but twins is def a bonus!!!!  

Katena I would try and keep a couple of days clear around transfer day, just to pamper your self......well actually to let people run around after you  

Em Mac17 Booo to your headaches!  Lets hope and   your af arrives this weekend, you did say that you had a sign it was on its way so fingers crossed xx

jen84 Sorry to hear your having a bad time of it   just remember it will all be worth it in the end    

Freespirit thank you for your message the other day it made me cry   (which is easy at the moment i must say) glad to hear you have found a new acupuncturist and Im def with you on the twins front it would be a dream come true  

afm the headaches are a lot easier to cope with and pma is higher now they have eased off

Hope everyone else is ok love to you all and loads of     for everyone xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

just a quickie to say hi to everyone and hope you all have a good weekend.

jen 84 - i am feeling just like you so consumed by it all and tummy feeling sorry for itself and bruising.  lets just hope this is all worth it in the end xx

smudge - so glad your headaches are better i thought of you yesterday when i had one and mine have been nothing compared to you, glad your pma high to xx

freespirit - glad you found an acupuncturist  having someone you like is mega important. xx

AFM- PMA is really low to be honest i am feeling annoyed with the world surrounded by babies and pregnant people and just to scream at the all to go away and leave me alone, i know it is the drugs just magnifying all my emotions but wish i could feel like myself again soon.  Still no Af wish it would hurry up and arrive now.  Sorry just having a blue day   xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi Em Mac17 Its always the way when us ladies go through our treatment....everyone seems to be either pregnant or pushing the pram, but our turn will come, we just have to work a little harder for our reward.  Im sure your af will arrive soon, you know how it is, the more we stress over it, the later it arrives.  When I rang the clinic the other day to tell them about my headaches, I also mentioned that my af hadnt arrived and she said dont worry its still early days. This put my mind at rest and the very next morning af arrived!!  Also this maybe tmi, but sex also apparently can help your period arrive if its late and I have to say the evening before we uuuuuurrrrm you know   aswell so that might be worth a try!!! Remember that all the stress, tears, tantrums, pain and suffering we are all going through now will be nothing compared to the day when we all get to hold our babies for that first time.  Love and    to you, try to enjoy your weekend and you know where we are if you need us xxx


----------



## kittycatt

Hi,
Am completely new to all of the whole forum chat and stuff.  Due to have Day 5 frostie (or maybe 2 depending on how they survive the thaw - should have a phonecall from embryologist in the morning) replaced on tuesday following failed IVF (ICSI) round in March. Just thought I'd say Hi to everyone - looks like there millions of people on here and loads of stuff to read. Hope everyone is having a good weekend . . . the sunshine certainly helps!

Love Kit x


----------



## jen-v

Welcome mrssmith66 and kittycatt! Best of luck with your journeys - this is a very friendly thread, I've found it really helpful to chat.

Em mac17 hope you’ve been managing ok this weekend with all the pg people… I’ve been struggling too. Seeing family has been lovely, but was a bit knocked off balance when my sister told me she was pg – I really am happy for her, but it made me feel so sad as well - and had to hide it. Realised she got pg just as our last ivf was failing. I don’t want to be a grump about other peoples' good news, but its just so hard to be cheerful some days. do u think its the hormones that makes the world feel full of pg ladies and babies?

Freespirit – good luck with acupuncturist! Mine just gone on hols too, and I’m a bit worried about starting with a new person like you – I must remember this if we’re doing ivf again over holidays! my normal one has been really magic

Mrs smith – I think 2 embies is a good number – I’m going for that too, and frankly would love twins! I'm getting a bit ‘elderly’ too, and find it sooo hard to be positive about it ever working for us – although I know in my head that loads of people older than me get pg

Katena – hope you can take a couple of days off for FET - you deserve it! But don’t worry If you can’t - FET sounds like its so much less of an upheaval than a fresh cycle, I may not have an excuse to hang out on sofa and do nothing...

Jen84 sorry u r working again. I know what u mean about ‘one of those days’ – at least not every day is so bad,. its this awful hormonal fug that makes everything seem 10x worse, I think. 

Smudge52 so glad u r feeling better! 

Started progynova, FET in 2 weeks, hopefully! Sending     to everyone struggling this weekend, and      to everyone!

jen-v


----------



## kittycatt

Hi Jen-v and everyone,

i know how you feel Jen-v - both my brother's wife and my sister announced they were pregnant with their second babies just as we found out we'd have to have ICSI.  Of course you're thrilled for them - but it's an odd emotion to understand - i found that quite difficult and didn't tell my mum about the whole IVF stuff for a month after (I'd built myself up to tell her the day they announced it!) they both have 2 happy healthy 6 month old boys now  as well as their two older children - no complications with them though - all natural.

yes the world is always full of pregnant people when you're going through this - I have 4 colleagues at work that have just gone off on maternity leave too!

I'm lucky I'm off work anyway for my FET on Tuesday, and it does sound like it's just the same as a fresh transfer at the end of IVF (and that was a painless easy bit! I had mild OHSS on my first fresh round and it wasn't pleasant - feel for those ladies who get it worse) I'm also lucky that my boss had donor IUI several times so she knows exactly what we're going through and is very supportive with time off.  She has a healthy 6 year old boy now 

I haven't had any drugs for this round of FET - just pregnyl injection 36 hours before ovulation. But I know each ACU / clinic does things slightly differently and depending on the situation I suppose.

I've been writing a "book" throughout the whole ordeal.  I say book in the loosest sense of the word, it's more rambling thoughts and diary of life going on through IVF. . . but I need a good title as I haven't got one yet.  Any ideas will be very welcome! 


Happy Sunday to you all, sending love and hugs to everyone pre, during and post FET this month.


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone

Kitycatt hi and welcome to the group, let us kow how your frosties get on this morning, Im sure everything will be fine and how exciting you only have a couple of days to go and Im so excited for you xx

jen-v it is really hard when people tell you they are pregnant even though you are still pleased for them, it hurts like hell!!! our turn will come and one day that will be us announcing the exciting news    im due to start the progynova and then hopefully have transfer on the 22nd I cant wait, but it still seems like ages away and im so inpatient!!!

enjoy the rest of your weekends everyone xxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Everyone,

I hope you are all having a nice relaxing weekend?  I started my syranel last Tuesday and so far I don't have any symptoms, but from what I can remember I didn't last time either thank god.

My SIL is trying for number 3 at the moment and I know it will only be a matter of time before she announces it, as she always gets pregnant quickly.  They were really sweet though when they got pregnant with No. 2, as we were just starting our IVF and they were quite sensitive about it.  Obviously now I have my son, as much as I would love a sibling for him, it won't affect me at all I don't think, unless its the day mine fails or something.

We are off to the cinema today and then a meal which is nice, as we very really get time together.  Make the most of it ladies : ) (PMA)

My DH came out with a classic.  We haven't been jiggy for a while and when I asked him why, he informed me that because we are having FET now, we don't have to!  I was like OK, Erm shouldn't people DTD for fun and not just baby making?  I think we may have to do a bit of work in that department, don't you think ladies! Hehe

Anyway I must be off, have a dog to walk.

Good luck to you who are struggling at the moment.
Stacey
x


----------



## Em Mac17

hey ladies, 

Smudge - thanks so much for your message   it really made me smile   makes you feel less of a freak when you know other people understand how you feel.  hope you feeling ok and your having a good weekend xx

Kit - welcome on here hun, hope you got a good phone call this morning then only a few more hours til you are PUPO!!! Et is just the same fresh or frozen so hope you have an easy transfer again, i am the same very quick and painless. good luck will be following your progress xx

Jen v - hiya hun i totally know how you feel as my sis's 2nd child is 10 months old and we both cried when she told me she was PG it is a proper mixed bag of emotions and you do feel like awful for some of the jealous/bitter thoughts but you are right i think that the drugs just amplify everything we are feeling making us very vulnerable and weepy.  keep chin up    xx

stacey - hope you have a nice day hun walking dog a bit of time out with DH sound like a good plan. i realy hope you SIL is senstive if it does happen for them i guess at least you are preparing yourself for it now. xx

AFM - well another rubbish day i hate feeling like this, my DH has been off his feet for 4 weeks with random swollen foot so havent been able to do much so were meant to be having day out caneoing in lakes today but he started with tummy bug in the night, feel like we are always having obstacles put in our way and these drugs just magnify everything so had a good cry this morning and felt a bit better.  Avoided the friends get together today to meet baby of friend over from USA as just couldnt face it feel like a total social lepur at the min now just got big get together on sat night next week with PG lady there so trying to psych myself up for that one.  didnt feel like this last time on drugs put proper putting me on a downer this time which is so unlike me lets hope tomorrow is a better day xx

love to all xx


----------



## kittycatt

Hi all,

Smudge - A good phone call this morning thank goodness.  All four   survived the thaw.  In at 10.50am Tuesday for transfer fingers crossed they grow as planned to blasties. Thanks so much for everyones warm wishes   

Em Mac17 - really sorry, still getting used to all the acronyms - what does PUPO stand for!!!!! I hope you start to feel better from the drugs - it's not easy. Sending you lots of love to get through.  me too have been a social leper!! managed a nice meal with my dh and in-laws today (no babies / pg people there so not so bad but they don't really get the whole process of it all and are convinced it will work this time round because someone they know succeeded second "try" so we must too - I have tried to explain it all to be told Im being negative - eeerrm, I prefer to think of it as realism....... feel a bit under pressure but managed to avoid that conversation tonight!!) 

Stacey - as for getting jiggy - definitely!! We hadn't for a little while and to be honest - it's been a bit sporadic since the start of IVF with the emotions and scans and the works..... but it's really important to have that closeness with dh in times like this ......... but I feel guilty for errm, well, you know, this weekend with FET on Tuesday and fear they'll "know"!!! 

I'l be keeping busy tomorrow with work to keep my mind off the wait.

I'll keep you posted on the progress

Love to all

Kit


----------



## freespirit.

Can i just start with This is going to work , this IS going to work THIS IS GOING TO WORK 
There that feels better 
So how y'all doing today ?

Em , YOU ARE NOT A FREAK ! think you need a little  and my AF dance ...... you ready ? .......







Hope it helps 

Jen , I really really struggled when my sister announced her pregnancy too , so much so i had to shut myself away for a little while , sounds awful , but it was just an act of self presivation . Great you have started the progynova  are you straight on to that on day one or have you been DR ?

Wow Kittycat , I think your gonna be the first one from this group who is PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) , fantastic that your snow babies have woken up ok , sending thenm huge big growing blasit vibes   

Smudge when do you start your progynova ? Anticipating dates and planning your life around IF is sooo hard isn't it .

Stacey , A trip to the cinema sounds great , what are you going to see ? Enjoy your meal out 

AFM , I'm doing ok this weekend . The sun has been shining and i've been pottering around outside , and have worked my way through quite a lot of the chores i wanted to do . I've stocked up on pineapple juice and actimel as both were on offer at Tesco . And , you'll laugh or think i'm a loony at this point , i've made myself a motivational chart for the kitchen so i can tick off when i've had my brazil nuts , milk , pineapple juice , gallon of water etc etc  crazy i know but it just helps me feel a little in control , and helps me feel positive .

Laters 
Freespirit


----------



## Em Mac17

freespirit - thanks so much for my   and dance hehe had me smile    I love it on here to get this support from people who you can really say how you feel without them thinking you are a total B****!!! I am loving the idea of a chart for brazils/milk/pineapple thats just what i will be starting eating/drinking this week when AF finally arrives!!! glad you have had a good weekend sounds lovely keep up that PMA     xx

Kit - great news on the thaw thats fab and really have all crossed that you have 4 lovely blasts waiting on Tuesday for you, have a speedy monday xx

AFM - just had message from friend saying we were missed at big get together today they just dont understand that i just want to shut myself away and not have to put a brave face on but i just dont think they would understand if i said this. glad you guys understand makes me feel more sane xx


----------



## jen-v

Freespirit – thanks for your morale boost – picked me up and made me smile! I also have a motivational fridge chart – not very filled in yet – keep forgetting. I’m good at setting up new projects, not so good at following through… I’ve been DR 1st, so feels like I’ve been drugged up for ages.

Kittycatt – good luck! You are the first one of us to FET – rooting for you!     

Em mac17 – sorry you are having a horrible time – I completely get how you feel, and think you have to do whatever it takes to get through. Sometimes seeing people helps, sometimes being a hermit is the way to go!

Morning to the rest of you lovely ladies, hope you all have a nice sunny day. Thanks for your support this weekend – it really helped me. Managed to catch up on some sleep last night, and feel less tearful. Feel a day of healthy eating coming on! jen-v


----------



## Selk77

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining you. Am about to start 1st Fet cycle on the 9th august.
A few question if you don't mind why are you eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice is it suppised to help ? Also we have 2 blasts in frezzer grade 3c are these ok quality do yoy think ? Am stressing more about this cycle than I did first not sure why.
No personals yet till I get the hang of were everyone's at.  Hope all doing ok and enjoy the weather x


----------



## jen84

hi ladies

hope your all doing ok today .

welcome selk77, this thread is great and full of support. as far as i know the brazil nuts and pineapple juice are ment to help . i'm going to be stocking up soon   
jen v im glad you are feeling a little less tearful .
em i hope that your ok and i definatly understand where you are coming from when you say that sometimes you just wanna be shut away . 
smudge , hope your doing ok are you starting progynova today ??
freespirit i'm loving the pma , hope that its going to rub off on us all .
kit just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow lots of     for you 

having a pretty good day today i'm feeling bit more positve lots of   to you all 
                              jen x x


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone,

Kit - thats fantastic news, sounds like you have some strong embies. hope everything goes well tomorrow keep us posted and I will be thinking of you. xx  

Freespirit I love your af dance!!!! I also have a chart just to make sure I know where I am because sometimes i do my synarel and then an hour later im like....did i do my spray?    i start my progynova on thursday. There must be something in the air because i literally blitzed my house from top to bottom and my garden!! oh and your right IT IS GOING TO WORK!!!!

Em mac we completely understand where you are coming from love and hugs to you. im hoping freespirits af dance is going to work for you xxxx

jen-v glad your feeling a little better xxx

Selk77 Welcome to the group the brazils and pineapple contain selenium (not sure if thats how its spelt) which helps the lining of your womb. Not sure on the grading im afraid as my clinic never seem to grade them they always say top quality and a smaller one  

Jen84 Glad to hear your feeling good. I start my progynova on Thursday  

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry if i missed anyone, so much has happened on here since yesterday  

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Question - why is it so easy to drink 6 pints of Stella , yet so difficult to drink 6 pints of water  
Feel ready to pop and i've only done my milk , water , actimel and nuts so far 
Jen & Smudge  I'm sooo happy not to be the only nutter lady with a motivational chart 
Smudge , well done you on blitzing the house 
Selk , Hello and welcome to this little group  were eating brazil nuts and drinking pinapple juice as it is high in selenium , and she who must be obayed ( Zita West ) says selenium is good for implantation  On that note it is also said that drinking 1 pint of full fat milk helps make the lining sticky .
Em , Did it work ? had she arrived or do i have to dance again 
Kittycat Sending you huuuuuge dollops of       for tomorrow and a smooth transfer 
Off for dinner - back later 
Freespirit


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.  

Sorry I have been AWOL.  I went on holiday for a week in the sun and am just back yesterday so need to catch up.  I seem to have missed so much!

I hope that you are all well?

We had our review meeting today and so we are hoping to start the FET when my period starts.  Should be 11th August, something like that.  Tablets to take and pessaries and a few cetrotide injections.  Hooing that we reach transfer this time.  Dr explained that women with endo are more likely to get the fluid in the womb and that it could happen again this time.  Hoping that it doesn't.  Really want to actually get a transfer.

xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey all

Jen-v - glad you got some sleep last night and you are less weepy, did your healthy day work out well?? you are right about going with how you feel if you want to see people do then if you dont dont!! xx

smudge - glad you feeling positive hun and almost on the next stage v exciting, you could come and spring clean my house anytime!!!  and you are right this is is is gonna work     xx

freespirit - hiya i may need another dance Af still not here and am on day 18 of buserelin so it surely cant be far away!!! I agree with the water it is so hard and i feel so bloated (and i am sure it is not that i was a pig last week instead of dieting!!) hope dinner was nice xx

jen 84 - hiya hun glad you feeling good today and nice and positive keep it up     xxx

Selk77 - welcome hun, i cant help you on the grading but the brazil nuts/pinepple (core) and whole milk are all for getting womb lining nice and thick so i will be starting them soon.  good luck will follow your journey xx

Kit - good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you hope you have a lovely easy ET am sure you will and will be so excited for you being PUPO!!!     xx

sugarpielaura - oh hunni i really really hope you get there this time     that must be so hard sure it will be fine keep your chin up xx

AFM - well headache again but not too bad, am trying to lift my PMA and it is coming up a bit more today just be glad when AF actually arrives then i can get back to clinic and start to get dates/tablets thats when i will start to get excitied.  I have seen my friends phots of Sunday and am so glad i didnt go as was having bad day as 2 babies where been passed around and one heavily PG lady so would have been too much so good decision made this time.  thanks for all your support in my down days, didnt really have many last time but i giess that how it goes. so lots of       and baby dust to you all    

Em xx


----------



## kittycatt

Hey all!! happy Monday evening to everyone.... thank you so much for all your well wishes - I'm so glad i joined this as your support is amazing 

Em Mac - keep positive, sending you lots of love and big hugs   for the imminent arrival of your AF (I still have no idea what AF stands for but I guess its your period!?)

Selk - I was wondering about the whole brazil nuts and pineapple juice myself - better get some down me tonight by the sounds of it.  I do drink whole milk anyway though so that bit could help....!!! And freespirit - 6 pints of anything alcoholic is much easier that water to me too!! I've got some good fruit juices in - only from tesco but they're nice - i might even get myself a juicer and make my own one of these days....

Smudge - I have washed all my curtains over the last 3 days too - I'm not too good at keeping on top of the tidying so thought Id better get some big stuff outta the way

I'll let you know how tomorrow goes - official time of ET is 10.50am.  Thank you all so much again for your positive vibes  sending you all big love and hugs     

Kit


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Kit i will be thinking of you in the morning hun      this could be start of a fab 9 months for you eek exciting xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

Freespirit- Loving your PMA and we went to see Harry Potter which was fab.  We then went to TGI Fridays and had a good blow out and a cocktail, as we are now cutting down today or trying to! 

Kittycatt- Good luck for your transfer it must be so exciting for you, It feels like forever for me.

Sugarpielaura- Where did you go on holiday to?  Somewhere nice and hot I hope?

Katena-  How are you getting on? I haven't seen you for a few days.

A big Hello to all you others out there.
Stacey
x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi everyone

Em:  Gladthat you made the rigt decision and that your headaches are not too bad.  I have three lunch dates this week with 4 friends who all have wee ones under 6 months and another on the way.    Not quite sure that I am going to make it through to be honest.

Kit:  All the best for Et tomorrow.    

Stacey:  We went to Alcala in Tenerife.  5*+ Sensatori Tenerife hotel.  I would highly recommend. 

xx


----------



## annied

Hello ladies

Hoping I can join you for a big FET ride? There seems to be a few of us this summer! I'm doing FET after my first failed IVF in March. I have 2 frosties and started stimming 30/7. I go for my 2nd scan 11/8 - so FET should be around 14th I think. My dates have meant a collision with an already booked and paid for trip to the Fringe, but it's a sacrifice we're willing to make!

Good luck Kit! Hope it went well today and you're resting up. 

PMA PMA PMA! For all...x

Fingers and toes crossed for you all...


----------



## jen-v

Morning everyone! Thought it was about time I had a nice profile pic to cheer us all up - this is me on a normal day round the house (I wish!) PMA up this morning - sun is shining, off for a walk in the country, and for the first time in a while I actually think THIS MIGHT WORK! not as positive freespirit's post, I know, but pretty good for me.  

annied and selk77 welcome! I'm on pretty much the same time schedule as you, annied. Sorry about your hols.  

sugarpielaura welcome back! Sorry you have some difficult lunches this week - hope you get through ok

staceysm - like the sound of our night out. Am going to plan similar next week - we have too many tv nights these days

kittycatt - really good luck today!     

em mac17 - glad u r feeling a bit better, hope you manage to do something nice to day, and that blasted AF arrives...  

Right, off to find that pineapple juice... jen-v


----------



## kittycatt

Hi all

Welcome Annied - sounds like a similiar schedule to me too - failed IVF end of March and first FET today - so a couple of weeks earlier than yours is planned.  we too have sacrificed a holiday - I agree that this is definitly worth it for the summer "FET ride"!!

Em - thanks muchly for the abbreviations - that has helped me no end!! - Hope your AF arrives SOOOOOON!   

Jen - v - loving the profile picture,  I too look just like that as I am washing the curatins and hoovering the carpets Haha!  I also am off out for pineapple juice and brazil nuts this afternoon (although I don't actually like brazil nuts - might just stick with the pineapple juice!!)

AFM - smooth transfer this morning. Out of the 4 thawed, 2 made it to "top quality" blasties this morning - microscope pictures of them are pretty amazing....we decided to put both back in rather than risk loosing a good'un through the freezing process again.....just on with the 9 day wait for p/g test on 11th....  

Enjoy the sunshine everyone - it's kinda shining here - mostly cloudy and muggy though! 

Big hugs to all

Kit


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone

Em Mac sorry i dont think i can clean your house i will be removing my finger nails with a hot pair of pliers....I hate housework   has you af made an appearance yet hun   

Kittycat thats absolutely fantastic news, im sure this is your time and look forward to hearing the god news on the 11th!!!!      

sugarpielaura glad you had a nice holiday xx

annied welcome to the group, sorry you have had to miss your holiday, but def a sacrifice worth making x

jenv hi i love the pic the only time i look like that is when im led down asleep   hope you enjoyed your work and you are feeling really positive!!!! 

afm still having headaches but with the help of the pills they are not so bad feeling really positive at the moment and my zita west relaxation cd arrived today. I put it on and listened to the intro and my dh said wow her voice is already making me feel sleepy bless him  

Hope you all have a lovely day speak to you soon xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi girlies,

Well my AF finally arrived      (never been so happy to see its arrival) so rung clinic and am in bright and early tomorrow for bloods to see if i am D/R ok, so hopefully i will be starting the tablets on Thurs fingers crossed.

smudge - sorry you are still suffering with the bad head, mine been aching a bit last few days   so really feel for you as you have had so many.  where did you order your cd from it is positive visualisation stuff?? i have one my reiki lady did for me but would interested in knowing what zeta wests are like. xx

kittycat - congrats on being PUPO   baby dust to you and lots of sticky vibes, did you know how thick your lining was?? that is not long to wait to test thats great my date is normally 17 days after ET which is a killer!! good luck     xx

stacey -I loved H potter too sounds like you had a great night xx

sugarpielaura - hiya hun, i really think should take a day at a time and see what you feel like with your lunch dates as  if you dont feel up to it then put yourself first and dont go.  it is so hard but we totally understand how you feel,big hugs    xx

annied- welcome to the thread    hope your lining is getting nice and thick ready for your embie xx

Jen v - hey hun loving the pic you have a lovely figure!!!  glad you feeling nice and positive     lets hope it spreads on here, enjoy that pineapple juice xx

well a big hi to everyone else hope it all good day for you all xx


----------



## smudge52

Em Mac I am sooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!! yippee for af   I start my tablets on Thursday aswell. I put the Zita West cd on while i was at lunch and listened to the introduction and my dh turned round and said "blimey her voice is sending me to sleep already" I started to listen to the first session and decided to turn it off as was feeling sleepy but had to go back to work lol but it is called Three guided relaxation and positive visualisation sessions for ivf so its before pre and post transfer stages of ivf and also for the 2ww.  Apparently research has shown that it can really make a diff. I found mine on amazon about £16 inc p&p. I would recommend it just on what I heard so far.
xxx love and hugs xx


----------



## Em Mac17

hey smudge, 

we are so similiar times again hope we 2ww together.  thanks for info may have a look into it.  Now to lie down with head on Dh knee and let him rub my poorley head as it always helps, then early night for me as have to set off for clinic at 6.30am oouuch!! xx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girls,

Do you mind if I join you?! 

Just had a bfn on a SET fresh cycle at The Lister, using Eggs donated from my angel sister. We've got 6 blast frosties so we're going back for  FET this month. Ive got immunes issues so I'm ramping up the treatment with an IVIG and an Intralipids before transfer and I also had LIT today which was unbelievably painful!!!

Two-ing and fro-ing on timings at the mo as if I start the cycle on Monday next week then my 2WW will run accross 2 weekends when I'm a bridesmaid at two weddings and I also have a hen weekend! Do you think that's too full on for a 2ww when you're supposed to be taking it a bit easy? I took my last 2ww off work and it didnt flippin work so I can't decide whether you're better off just carrying on life as normal with work / keeping busy etc or whether I'll be reducing my chances of a bfp?!

Much love to everyone and congrats to the PUPO ladies!

Songbird xx

P's the Zita West cd is awesome!!! It's so relaxing I think I've only listened to the whole thing through once as I always fall asleep! Enjoy! X


----------



## smudge52

Hi again all,

Welcome songbird80 sorry to hear about your bfn, but great news with the frosties and what a fantastic sister you have.  I took time off on all of my treatments and it has only worked once (sadly chem pg) so this time im just having the day off for et and then 2 days hol.  but then  on holiday in devon for the last 3 days but otherwise I think I would carry on and go to work.  I think as long as your careful and sensible it will be ok.  If the embie is going to attach, it will    having said that being a bridesmaid is hard work.  I think it is one of those individual decisions, but I know that I wouldnt be able to delay it. xxx I cant wait to listen to her cd when i go to bed in a mo, my dh said whats the point if you never get to listen to it all  

Em mac good luck for tomorrow keep me posted hopefully we will be on 2ww together im hoping they will do et on 22nd but i have to wait 18days for test day!!!!!!! havent got a clue why xxx hope your head gets better soon im off to bed now to listen to Zita nite xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies ,
How wonderful to have a PUPO FET lady in our midst *Kit* sending huge amount of very    to you hunni 
*Sugarpie* , As Smudge said , take your lunch dates one at a time , and if you need to sip out for self presivation reasons do so , don't feel bad , you HAVE to put yourself first and do what is right for you 
Hi *Annie & Songbird * , Welcome to the group , we seem to be quite a  bunch  
*Annie *Rotton to hear about the colision in your cycle dates and life plans but well worth it eh  
*Songbird* what an AMAZING sister you have ! It's so hard to plan TX round life plans isn't it , i seem to have been waiting months to get a clear shot at things without too many pressures / interuptions . When you do it is such an individual thing . You just have to be sure , so that you have no regrets so you can turn around hand on heart and say i gave it my best and not oh what if i should or shouldn't of done this or that IYSWIM . Me i need to be in bed for at least 3 days after ET , which isn't gonna be easy this time as , as you see from my ticker we were blessed on our last cycle .

_Can i say at this point that I hope you all feel ok with me in this group as , if youv'e read my sig , you'll know after 6 cycles we were eventually blessed with our son . I honeslty thought the pain of IF would lessen , well would totally go away once i became a Mummy , but it didn't , dosen't , hasn't . I don't want you to think i'm greedy cycling again , and i just wanted to share that . After our precious son was born , I thought that was that . I really thought we would have to give our snow babies up , as our journey so far had cripped us financially , but when we had the letter to extend or , well you know , i just knew I could never give them up and that we HAD to give it one last shot -  - hope i didn't waffle there too much , just wanted to get that out in the open so to speak ....._

So , where was i 

*Jen* , Love your picci hun , i wear exactly the same when i'm doing my chores round the house  _not_ 
*Smudge* , Great you have a nice relaxation CD , I have one too somewhere , not sure if it's Zita West or not but i remember i've nodded off a few times to it in the past - Me I have the Red Hot Chili Peppers CD on pre order to pop through me door on the 31st 
*Em* Woo hoo , fab news on the ol  arriving  ~  with your scan and bloods tomorrow .
*Smudge & Em* , Maybe we'll all be on the 2ww together as i am hoping AF arrives on frieday so i can start taking my tablets too - i anticipated my ET might be around the 25th 
So , me , tomorrow i have my first accupuncture session which i'm quite looking forward to , hope she can help and work a little magic into the equasion .
Right TTFN 
Freespirit


----------



## kittycatt

Good morning all!

Free spirit - it is great to have you with us!!!! lots of love for your FET later in the month and hope you AF arrives Friday!!! 13 snow babies - Wow  let me know how your acupuncture goes too - I haven't done any of that but it comes highly recommended.....

Songbird - welcome and yes, wow, an amazing sis you have - don't knwo what all of the drugs / procedures you mention are but sounds omplicated and painful!! sending you lots of good luck vibes....   
I've been told to just get on with things as normal after transfer (obviously no rick climbing / bungee jumping etc   i happen to be off work anyway - and was off work for my fresh IVF too (I work in school and both happened to fall in the holidays)  I happen to be in work quite a bit anyway over the week so will keep me busy.  I'd rather be busy and then you minimise the time thinking about it.

Smudge / Em - my ACU does the 2ww from the day of ovulation rather than from implantation - so by day 5 transfer - that's nearly a week done with....I know it can't be earlier than that as if you have had HGC/Pregnyl injection to induce / ensure ovulation then that can still be in your system and show pregnancy when it may not be..... but as for 17 and 18 days- you're right - a killer!!! 

Em - I hope you had a good visit this morning - my bloods and scans always require a 6.30am set off too. My lining was at 10mm at last scan before ovulation - i think it should be between 7 and 12mm so somewhere in the middle.  I've compared ultrasound images from my fresh cycle (which i think was 8mm then) to this one and it "looks" better to me on the scan picture.....but I'm no expert!!! Let's hope it's sticky!!!!  

Anyway - off to work for the day  i should be sunning in the garden in this weather!!!

Kit  x x x


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone,

Freespirit yes roll on af and then hopefully we can all be on 2ww wait!!!! What are you on about...do we mind if your on here?   of course we dont, you cheer us all up with your funny pictures and quick wit and not only that, but you show us what can be acheived with persurverance (is that how you spell it?)   I have my fingers crossed for af Friday. I have to say that the Zita West cd was absolutely fantastatic, i didnt fall asleep but i looked and felt like i did cant wait to do it again tonight.

Kittycatt  I know its a nightare specially when we have blasts!!!! trouble is it is harder not to test earlier when you know that other clinics have an earlier test date  

Em Hope your visit went well this morning and your not too tired, cant wait to hear how you got on.

Love to you all and hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies,

just a quickie before I go out shopping with my mum.

i went to clinic today and for the first time ever i struggled giving blood took two of them and a very sore arm later to do it!!! but all good and i start the tablets tomorrow, got lining scan on 18th so lots of pineapple/milk/brazils for me now and then hopefully ET day on 23rd Aug eek all seems very real now and my PMA has def risen today        xx

Smudge - glad you enjoying cd, i will be joining you on 2ww which is great to have someone so close, if you Et a day before me but have one day longer til OTD we maybe testing on same day eek exciting xx

freespirit - come on AF hope it arrives when due then you will same time as me and smudge would be lovely.  and please dont be daft about you being on here your positivity has been fab and you dances of course and it gives us hope knowing it can work after so many fails, we need people like you xxx

songbird - welcome hun   you have one fab sis, will be watching your progress and we will be here to share the experience with you. xx

kit - glad that lining is nice and thick think lots of nice sticky thoughts  loads of PMA comiing your way      xx

sorry to be so short but shopping calls xxxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Thanks for the lovely warm welcomes! I think my FET may be Aug 24th so I could be joining on that dreaded 2ww! 

Xx


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies ,
Thanks for you lovely warm comments about me being part of this group , sometimes we all get wobbles don't we and for some reason that's how it came out last night , anyway , all's apparently good so on we go .
Hasn't it been HOT today ! Well it has here , not sunny just sooo humid . I love the heat and sun , but today i did think oh my  I do feel for you ladies who are D/R and suffering flushes at the same time . Just checked the thermometer upstairs and it's still 26 with the windows open and fan on . Boy are we gonna feel it when it drops tomorrow 
So , today I went for my accupuncture . If you havent had it it's strangly relaxing - well lying on a nice white bench with a big fluffy pillow was actually very relaxing  It dosen't hurt , as such some times the needles feel dull or warm , but it's a positive pleasurable experience . Today my lady worked on my lower back encouraging AF to arrive on time and for my body to have , er TMI a good clear out to prepare it for TX . I go back next Tuesday 
I have been wondering today , and maybe you know . Without sounding negitive , cause i'm not , I know the results of FET are slightly lower on the tables for a live birth than fresh IVF/ ICSI , do you think that is after ET or before the thawing process 
*Songbird* , you recon ET will be the 24 th , that's gonna be a busy week so it seems , there's gonna be a few of us on the 2ww together which will be nice  Think i'll stay in here with you guys and not wander to the 2ww room  Can I ask how you found the Intralipids ? And how long did they take ? I too am doing an immune cycle , and will be having an infusion , which i haven't had on previous cycles .
*Em* , Sorry to here your body din't want to give blood today , it happens from time to time , don't worry about it  Glad to hear your PMA is up though , that's all good    Did you get anything nice while out shopping ?
*Kit* , A 10mm lining sounds GREAT , hope them little bubbas are starting to snuggle in nice and tight 
*Smudge* , you start popping tablets tomorrow right ? Hope they are nice to ya 
*Jen* , Hows our Glammor puss of the group doing ?
*Sugar *, Hope youv'e caught up on that hiliday ironing now 
Laters , going to check my Ebay 
Freespirit


----------



## jen84

Morning all
Just thought id pop on and say hi. Its really exciting reading how much closer we are all getting. I got an unscheduled visit to the clinic to pick up more suprecur and needles as im gonna run out by the 13th and im not ment to go till my scan on the 16th   anyway hope you are all ok.
Have a good day 
            jen84


----------



## katena

hey all,

kittycatt - congrats on being pupo!! 2 blasts sounds great! my embies were only day 3's!

hi to you all too... sounds like we may have lots of you on the 2ww at the same time soon... *exciting!!**

afm - im feeling all bloated and achey in the womb kinda area.. i hope this means the drugs are working and thickening my lining!!    we have our 2nd scan 2mor to check out the lining.. if its good then we could be having our FET next monday/tues. It seems to have come around quite quickly (which im happy about!!)

love to all

k


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone

katena good luck for your scan tomorrow and im sure your lining is lovely and thick and nearly ready for those embies. How exciting you are so close!! xx

freespirit dont worry, we all have our wobbles I tend to have mine at work in the form of tears or tantrums   not sure which is more embarrasing! your acupuncture sounds great and really relaxing   Im the sort of person who prefers the snow as i really feel the heat and last night was unbearable!!! I think I might also stay here as well rather than the 2ww I feel like I know you all  

Em Mac hope you had fun shopping and bought loads of nice things.  that is really exciting, we will be on holiday for otd but will have to see if i can find access to the internet!!!!

jen84 im also having my scan on the 16th, you would have thought your clinic would have calculated it and manage to provide you with enough, hope you dont have to travel to far for them x

afm i started popping progynova today!!! I am soooooo tired and finding it really hard not to fall asleep at my desk, so might come home tonight have beans on toast a bath and bed to listen to good old Zita 

bye for now ladies speak to you soon have a good day xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Its just a quickie from me to.  I must admit I did feel the same as Freespirit, I do have a son already and these are our last frosties from the cycle that we got him.  After reading some of your signatures and what some of you have gone through, stupid as it sounds, it has made me feel a bit guilty.  However it is really nice to hear that everyone is still supportive of each other. 

I have a question for those using the nasal spray Synarel.  It says on the box that it has 60 doses in it and I am just over 30 now and I still have well over half left, do you think this is right?  I have checked the spray and it is working probably and I can taste it in the back of my throat about 10 minutes after it has been sprayed, so I am sure that I am getting the right dosage.  

Also with my fresh IVF cycle I had to phone the clinic once my bleed had started which was on day 13 and I then went in for a blood test.  This time I have already been booked in for a blood test on day 15.  What if I haven't bled?  Do I still just attend my appointment?  My clinic is a 2 hour drive away and I wouldn't want to get there and then they send me home and say that I have to return once I have bled.  

I am really waffling here I know now and probably could just call the clinic direct, but I thought you ladies might know.

Speak to you all soon.
x


----------



## jen-v

hello everyone,
freespirit and staceym I'm also really glad to have you in this thread -   I spend most of the time doubting this is ever going to work for me so it is really good to hear success stories. I also think there is a difference between struggling to see all your friends pregnant, and refusing to hang out with anyone who has ever had a child - this would mean a severely restricted life!! I also find I really want to fight against the inevitable difficulty with other people's baby news - I so want to be pleased for my friends and family, and most days I really am, it just comes with a bit of sadness. 
Just seen a new acupuncturist who's going to take me through the FET as my usual lovely one is on hols, she was great, and thinks my IBS and other things are actually endo - this is the 2nd time someone's said this to me in passing, and not sure what to do with this info right now, and worried that on top of everything else, it means this cycle (and any cycle) won't work for me. Oh dear, where has my little bit of pma gone??    Just had a couple of the really hard days - feel exhausted from the hormones, bad stomach pains from IBS, hypersensitive to everything although I think I'm surfacing again this pm. Just as well as I think my family think I'm going a bit mad   Sorry to moan, don't want to bring everyone down, just needed to offload a bit, and know you all get it. 
On a plus note, apart from a few minor chocolate fingers, healthy eating going quite well. just bought a load of fish and berries for our fridge.   Still on the look out for a nice orange duvet for that all-through-the-night fertility vibe - haven't told my family about the colour energy theory as they would definitely think i'd lost it!!

smudge52 hope you managed to stay awake today - I keep napping too - especially in the evening. Off to bed at 8pm sharp tonight!

katena - good luck! so close now 

jen84 - i've run out too - i think its because my af was sooo slow. My scan's on 15th - so hard to wait!

songbird80 - welcome! sounds like you've got a busy time ahead - you could always let the brides know whats going on for you, and step back from the more tiring stuff if you find you need to. mind you, a good wedding or 2 could be just the thing! I've completely blocked out my diary this time as I did too much work and travelling last time and regretted it. Probably didn't make any difference, but I felt really sore from the ivf and should have stayed home. FET is so much easier, though - I think I just fancy being lazy for a couple of weeks.

kittycatt - congrats on super lining - hope you are nice and relaxed

em mac17 - hope head and sore arm doing well. Your blood was probably busy being useful in your tummy

Lots of  all round, jen-v


----------



## Songbird80

Hi free spirit- the Intralipids is absolutely fine. Are you doing it at Dr gorgy's on wimpole street? If so, it takes about 3 hrs. They put a needle in your hand (which doesn't hurt at all, just a little pain when it first goes in like a blood test) and then they attach the Intralipids bag on a drip and you just sit there and relax! It's quite nice actually. The first two times I went there were other ladies in the room so we just chatted and shared our IF Journies and the last time I was on my own so I just read magazines and relaxed! When are your appointments? I'm there on the 11th and the 18th.

Smudge - enjoy Zita!! I put it on again last night and was asleep within 5 mins again!!! Seriously her voice just knocks me out!! She says if you fall asleep it still goes it to your subconscious, I hope she's right!

Jen - sorry you're feeling low today hun. I totally get the feeling of whether this is ever going to work. It's so hard to stay positive when you've been knocked before... It's such a fine line between staying positive and being quietly cautious incase it doesn't work again. I really struggle with that and where to place myself sometimes. I guess it's self preservation... We want this so badly that we're so scared it won't work. Argh... I think I need some of your colour energy tips!!!

Still can't decide about whether to do it during the weddings and hen! I keep two-ing and fro-ing! Surely if an embie is gonna stick, it's gonna stick whether you're lying down, walking to work, sitting at a desk, dancing at a wedding?!!

Xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

katena - good luck for lining scan tomorrow really hope it nice and thick ready for those little embies, keep up the PMA    you will be PUPO in no time   xx

smudge - hey chick hope you are you having a nice pampered bath and well deserved early night.  me too started tablets today so lets hope the thickening begins.  oh you will have to get access to pc while your away wanna share your news with you, are you going anywhere nice?? xx

freespirit - hope you ok today, glad you enjoyed acupuncture i am having it to, do find some points a bit painful tho (i must be a wimp) having my next one Monday.  I agree it is too warm (god we are never happy are we) but too humid sleep not easy in this.  I will staying right here for 2ww dont like idea of moving to new thread at such a crucial time so will be going    together xx

stacey - hiya, again you are more than welcome on here so dont even think about that.  I didnt get my AF in time so had to let my clinic know that is hadnt arrived and then had to have a later appointment when Af had showed up, so I would call them as it may be a wasted journey, you think they would have told you.  But ask away and ask about your spray cant help with that as am on injections xx

jen v - hey hunni I totally get how you are feeling right now, i too feel headachey and quite low for me, just feel like i cant be bothered with anyone as they wont understand me and feel drained and emotional.  I guess this could all be a good sign that the drugs are working so maybe there is a little silver lining.  Glad you having acupuncture too, and i wouldnt worry to much about possible endo a friend of mine has bad endo and only one ovary working and has 2 kids naturally and didnt struggle so it may not be a hurdle anyway.  lots of   and PMA to you     xxx

jen -84 - hey hun sorry you have had another journey but hopefully this will all be worth it in the end.  keep smiling xxx

songbird - i totally agree that if it is gonna work it donesnt matter what you are doing, my clinic actually say carry on as normal (dont lift anything heavy) but do not wrap yourself up in cotton wool, so hey if you go for it it may be a little light relief at just the right time.  do whatever feels right. xx

AFM - well feeling slightly better today been for reiki tonight not been for ages with losing my job couldnt justify the cost but it is worth it she keeps my emotions in check maybe that why they have been a haywire lately.  But apart from headache again feeling more upbeat and my PMA is creeping up.  stocking up tomorrow with lots of brazils/pineapple and milk.

bye for now xx


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies ,
I appologise now as it's a bit of a quickie from me tonight as i seem to be rushing round doing everything , getting nothing done fast IYSWIM  
First off  No dips in pma !  I found this song the other day , it's the Theme song of Sher Institute for Reproductive Medicine , but who ever it's for , it's irelavent , i just think it's a great mantra 



 Be aware it could be a tear jerker as it's full of babies , but I BELIEVE  I always say belive and all things are possible , so i'm sticking with it  
Songbird , Thanks for the info on the intralipids , I'm under Dr George Ndukwe at Care and will be having my infusion at home - not sure what i'm gonna rattle to the nurse about for a couple of hours though ........... would it be bad if i let her put the tv on and i came here  
I hope to be back tomorrow saying the ol  has arrived and i can start popping pills . I start off with progynova , asprin and viagra .
Freespirit

/links


----------



## kittycatt

Hi all

Free spirit...hope your AF   arrives today. Fingers crossed - good luck with all of the drugs and hope they don't make you feel bad.

EmMac - glad your feeling a bit better   - I've been looking into acupuncture - haven't gone for it as yet (don't know if its too late for this cycle) but if not successful this time, def something I will do. Ive heard so much postive for alternative therapies - reiki is great too - I haven't had that for IVF but my DH's godmother does it....in fact - may ask her her opinion.

Songbird - I think your right, if it's gonna stick it's gonna stick. I think it's the over working / stretching of your abdomen you want to avoid - I think i said - i was told to get on as normal but I am concious of it - I worry even when I sneeze!!! 

Jen-v - hope your feeling OK   - let me know how your acupuncture goes.


Stacysm - have you got your appointments sorted?? I'm not much help on answering your questions ... with all of the different peoples IVF journeys I read over the time, I don't think I've  seen one thats the same and different clinics do things in different ways.... 

Smudge - hope you're not feeling too tired with your prognova and listening to Zita is treating you kindly!  

Katena- Hi and welcome!!! How was your scan?? have you got a day for your FET how exciting - it's so close for you now!    

Jen-84 - hope you got your re-supply of drugs sorted... 

AFM - bloody hell what a wait!!!   never known a date feel so far away.... had a tough 2 days actually and found my PMA down. Cried on DH this morning - poor man! he struggles to cope with with things like that!! My emotions are all over the place really.... have convinced myself that I feel premenstrual rather that p/g.....back in work today so will keep busy! Sorry to be down - not normally like me, but I know you guys will understand....any ideas for raising PMA will be greatly appreciated!! 
Anyway off for some breakfast.....

Love to all x x x kit


----------



## jen-v

hello!

kittycatt - keep distracting yourself! waiting is sooo awful! This whole thing is one wait after another... sorry you are feeling low - be as kind to yourself as you can  

freespirit - thanks for being so positive! how do you manage it? your posts really cheer me up anyway. haven't watched your link yet as am not up to tears and babies today, but will store it up for tomorrow - thanks! fingers crossed for AF

emmac17 what is reiki like? i'm trying all sorts of things these days i used to assume were nonsense. I've become a complete acupuncture convert. trying to persuade DP to try it, but he is still a sceptic, rationally-minded conservative when these things are concerned!

songbird - i heard about 'orange' on this site (from freespirit? cant remember) and my yoga teacher mentioned it too. i'd like to know more about it - anyone know any good books / sites? I'm in a research mood! found a lovely orange duvet last night, but WAY too expensive so holding off for now.

AFM, feeling much better this pm, so grateful for everyone's kind posts lately - am such a yoyo these days 

does anyone fancy a group chatroom meet up one night? might be weird after just posting, but might be nice! 

jen-v


----------



## Em Mac17

hey ladies,

jenv- Reiki is energy healing and i have been having it for over 18 months now and i think it really helps keep my emotions more stable, i havent had it for a few weeks and i can really tell thats why my PMA has been so low. I really think it is fab and half way throug courses to practise it myself. The orange is because its the colour of the Chakra in that area of your lower tum, so anything really even a duster tucked down your knickers on 2ww helps (and yes i do this hehe). xx

freespirit - hope that your AF is just round the corner FX for you then we will be 2ww together   xx

kit - big hugs hun   god i feel for you it is awful just waiting, just keep busy and keep thinking of positive visualisations of them snuggling in     xx

well just a quickie as on my lunch, off to shops tonight to stock up on all i need nuts etc!!! them will be making my reminder chart for kitchen wall to tick off love that idea.

speak soon ladies xxxx


----------



## katena

hey ladies

Em - i had to    at the idea of a duster down your knickers... but i may invest in some orange knickers instead. anything to help!! Hope your chart is helping too?

Jen-v - i think these drugs make us yo-yo.. its really hard to cope with some days. but i hope your feeling better now x    i cant go on a chatty thing as i access the board from my ipad at home and that doesnt even let me post!!  grrrrr!!!

kittycatt - im sure your dh will be fine with a bit of crying.. so long as you didnt leave mascara marks!    keep busy and try not to over analyse every twinge (easier said than done i know!)

freespirit - hope your af has arrived and it'l be the last 1 for a long time!!

songbird - have you made your decision about timing yet? I agree that if its gonna stick it will do - irrelevant of what your up too.... after all sooooooooo many ppl have natural BFPs without all the rigmoral we do to get a bfp! Im at a wedding during my 2ww and i will be re-enacting michael jacksons thriller dance (we learnt it on the hen do!)   

stacey - hope you contacted the clinic and got your answers!

afm - we had our scan my my lining in 9mm today so they are happy to proceed. they have afternoon 'plannng' meetings to look at all the EC's//ETs/FET's planned and they will be calling me back this afternoon with a day. the nurse thinks it will be Tuesday. Apparently they will thaw the embies on the morning so fingers crossed!!!

love to all

k


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello friends from very sunny 42C Datca Turkey..
Hysteroscopy went well. No problems. He did 2-3 little cuts to uterus for embies to attached.
Did my Lucrin depot injection on wednesday now we wait for Af to turn up.. Usuallybloody late..
I will start estreofem and all the immune meds after that..
I am wishing you all lots and lots of luck.. 
will try to log on now and than and catch up with you all. I might not be wrting much but reading it all up for sure..

Ketana, Embies need to be out for a day before they transfer. That's the only way they know that they are alive and dividing. Good luck for tuesday!!!

Love to yu all.

Kukixx


----------



## katena

hey

kuki - thats what i thought too.. but the nurse today said they take them out that morning?! who knows... maybe she was a trainee!    

Its definatley gonna be tues... but theyre gonna confirm the time 2mor. 

k


----------



## Em Mac17

hey ladies, 

Katena - Tues is soooo soon hun great news on your lining and i really hope all goes smoothly      . I had FET in june and my embies were taken out on the same morning and were put back that afternoon, we lost one of three but had 2 healthy looking ones put back.  I am sure all clinics are different but dont worry your not the only one that they do it that way.  We will be the same this time its the procedure at our clinic.  good luck. if you get some orange knickers let me where you found them xx

Kuki - hope you having a good time, hope that nasty AF arrives soon and glad your procedure went well xx

AFM - no headache so far yipeeee feeling much more like myself    PMA is flying high today     well off now as friends coming over for thai takeaway yummy!!! 

hope everyone else had a good day speak soon xxxxxx


----------



## jen84

evening all

hope your all ok.
em - glad your feeling good today . mmmm thai takeaway sounds great  

katena- will be keeping everything crossed for you for tuesday   

kuki - glad you procedure all went ok and hope your enjoying those nice sunny days.

kit- really hope that your feeling more positive soon. the wait is horrible so sending lots of     

i got my re-supply of drugs sorted finally. just can't wait to get to the next step. its taking ages ..... and thats driving me  

hi to everyone else.
jen 84 x x


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, so much seems to have happened in just one day  

jenv i did manage to stay awake, but only just.  I went to bed early and listened to Zita (so did my husband and he fell asleep before it finished   ) and it was the best nights sleep I have had for weeks!!  Im up for a chat maybe one night next week would be good for me  

EmMac My brother has an Iphone so if all else fails I will try and post on their and will also want to see your fantastic results aswell!! so glad your pma is high  

katena excellent news on your lining and roll on Tuesday only a few more days to go for you xxxx

kittycat hi, still very tired but never mind have to get on with it.  I really hope you feel better soon and dont forget pregnant women are also hormonal and tearful loads of     thining and im     for you hun just a few days on the ivf journey can feel like a complete lifetime.  Just remember that we are all here for you and cant wait to hear your brilliant news xxx  

jen84 glad you managed to get your drugs sorted out  

freespirit hope your af has made her appearance today xxx

afm still overly tired and having dull headaches. I am loving Zita West i actually feel like im sinking into the mattress now when I listen to her (even my dh falls asleep to it, although he says it worries him when she talks about concentrating on your womb   ) I just can wait to get to transfer day, cant stop thinking what it will be like if we lose them during the thaw after all this but other than that all ok.  we have decided to have a romantic evening in tomorrow night as dont feel like we have had much time for each other to just enjoy our company and relax so cant wait  

hope everyone else is ok love to all xxx


----------



## smudge52

staceysm im sorry i forgot to reply on my last post, im on the synarel spray and i sometimes thought that the pump wasnt working but it is and the amount you have left does sound about right because they put a little more iin the bottle than you actually need, because i still had some left on the day that i was supposed to change bottles (afgter 60 sprays) but im sure the clinic wont mind if you need to ask them just to put your mind at rest xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hi everyone , 
AF arrived bang on time so i've started my drugs , booked my scan , ordered my intralipids and arranged my nurse . 
SE kicked in within an hour of taking the drugs and i've just had another lot so can't type much tonight , head banging and teeth fizzing .
Just wanted to send a huge dollop of        to Kit 
Laters 
Freespirit


----------



## smudge52

Excellent news Freespirit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning all, 

Freespirit - yeah on the Af arriving on time booo on the nasty SE.    big hugs sure all this will be worth it in the end xx

jen 84 - hey sweets how you doing today, glad you got drugs all sorted and sure things will start moving along soon, I know it is hard just wanting to get to ET day.  hope you PMA is high     xxxx

smudge - hey hun, hope you got lots of lovely sleep last night after your cd and really made me chuckle thinking of your DH thinking of his womb     cant see my DH listening to it think he would laugh and ruin the mood!!!!  oh the things we do.  Hope headaches ok today and you are ticking off those days til we are both PUPO!!! xxx

AFM - well got to be brave today spending the day with my DH best friends heavily PG wife while they are on footy.  But i am feeling strong this morning and i cant wait to meet there baby so just need to have a high PMA day today        as much as i can muster.

if i dont get on here much today then hope you all have a good day love me xxxx


----------



## kittycatt

Morning everyone!

Free spirit - I'll echo emmac - yey to AF   and booo to SE (not sure what SE is but if it is giving you head aches and fizzy teeth then double booooo!) Hope you're feeling ok hun. 

Emmac - Hope you have a great day with your friends  - keep that PMA up and sending lots of love for an enjoyable day     (hope it doesnt rain too much for your DH's footy!!)

Smudge -  thank you....hope your not feeling too bad and the headaches are getting better...keep thinking positive about your transfer     – it will be here really soon – have you got a day/date set yet?? Enjoy your romantic evening!!   

Katena – your lining sounds great    – sending your soooo much love and luck for Tuesday!!! Your right – each place does things differently... depending on what day the embies are and what day transfer they plan.  Mine came out on Sunday to grow 2 days for a Tueday transfer from Day 3 – day 5 blasts.....

Kuki – 42 degrees!!!!!! Bloody hell thats hot .....reading your signature – what a journey you have been on honey.  Hope your AF turns up soon and sending you lots of love for your meds. 

Jen-84 thanks for your hugs! Glad you got your meds sorted..... I know the waiting at any stage is a nightmare!  I am completely too from waiting!!

Jen-v – thank you! I have been keeping as distracted as possible!!  Glad you are feeling better too – lots of hugs  

AFM.  Feeling much better this morning – must be all your positive vibes   and hugs  Thank you!! I had a busy day at work (left my flash pen there and am really annoyed because I need it and will have to wait til Monday! Oh well!) Caught up on all the Torchwood series on iPlayer with DH and had a Chinese takeaway...mmmm.... Dreamt I got AF early last night..... Arrrghhhhh!! Nightmare   !!! It is definitely playing on my mind   but  am dealing with it! Got plumber coming to do my bathroom and fix my kitchen tap today while DH tinkers with cars....

Have a great weekend everyone   

Love to all, Kit


----------



## freespirit.

Morning everyone ,
what are you all up to this weekend ? We have birthday parties to attend on both days .
*Kit *, It's the viagra that is giving me headaches and making my teeth fizz , it literally feels like i have a small electric charge running though them , it's very odd  they are also the cause for the other SE i'm feeling right now . Glad your feelining positive today 'it's gonna work it's gonna work it's gonna work'   
*Em* , Big dollops of very orange PMA coming your way , I hope your body picks up some of these baby vibes off the lady you will be spending time with today , you can do it, we're rooting for you 
*Smudge* , I think it's lovely that DH listens to the CD with you  ........... couldn't see mine doing it  Hope you have alovely romantic evening tonight 
*Jen* , Glad you got your drugs sorted , sometimes it just seems like stress after problem after stress dosen't it  I timed most of my drugs and appointments into my phone last night to try and keep on top of them all .
*Katena* Fab news you have your date for ET & 9mm sounds lovely  All clinics do things slightly different , and it all depends on what stage your embies were frozen at too . It sounds quite normal and in order for them to take them out of the freezer in the morning for a transfer in the afternoon 
*Kuki* , Wow 42 degree's - hope theres a sea breeze ? Wonderful news that your Hysteroscopy went ok and you are now all on track , so to speak 
Right best go and get some bits done ,
 to all
Freespirit


----------



## smudge52

Happy weekend everyone!!!!

emmac yep only just over 2 weeks and we will both be PUPO!!!!! so excited but it cant come quick enough. when do you have your scan

kittycat so glad your feeling better today and your bound to be driven  by it all, but it will all be worth it im sure sending you loads of    xxx we are hopefully in on the 22nd for transfer!!!

freespirit thank you...hope you feel better soon headaches are a pain in the butt!!!! the doctor gave me codeine in the end but dont want to take to many of them. and yes ITS GOING TO WORK, IT WILL IT WILL IT WILL    enjoy your parties and have a great weekend.

afm well im a glutton for punishment so im off to join the gym this afternoon. obviously i will have to take it easier than normal but feel like i need to do something to shift the tyre that seems to have attached itself to me  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and speak to you all soon (possibly not this evening though   xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

just a quickie.....

smudge - i seem to have one of those tyres following me around too, dont know where it came from take it easy in the gym maybe start with the pool hehe   my scan is the 18th, s now have tick chart on wall for all supplements/nuts etc to make sure i do everythign to get that lining nice and thick.  when is your scan?? have a great weekend xxx

freespirit - enjoy your parties hope the SE are nice to you today   xx

kit - have a nice chilled day and we will keep giving you    and       to help you through this and will keeping all crossed for a fab result from you     xxx

a big hi to everyone else have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.  

Annied:  Welcome.  

Jen-v:  Lovely pic indeed.  Sorry about possible endo.  I have severe endo.  It truly is a horrible disease.  


Kittycatt:  2 blasts is fab.    Roll on 11th.  Stay strong.   

Smudge:  Glad that your headaches aren't too bad now.  How are you getting on with the progynova?  Any side effects?  How many are you taking a day?

Em Mac:  Great that AF arrived.  Hope that your day with your PG friend went ok.  18th not too long.  Roll on.  

Songbird:  Welcome.  

Freespirit:  Great to have you on here.  I was asking my clinic about FET success rates the other day.  My clinic's rates for fresh transfer and FET are the same.  They have 2 yrs of data to back this up.  Great that you have now started.  Hope that the se are not too bad.  

Katena:  That's great news.  All the best for Tuesday.

AFM, I am struggling a bit at the moment if I am honest.  I feel very isolated and lonely.  All my friends, and I honestly do mean all of them, have at least one baby, some have two and many have their second on the way and I feel like such a spare part.  On  a one to one basis, I am fine but when their are two mums and me, I really struggle.    Just feel that nothing is going our way at all in the last 2 years.  I try to stay positive but finding it really hard.  Absolutely nothing has went our way on the last 18 months.  I value my frineds so much and they have helped me through such a tough time, but I struggle when I see them as well.  Not sure if that makes sense.  My social life has disappeared as my friends are nursing their wee ones as they absolutely should be, just means that I end up sitting about thinking too much!    Anyway, sorry for the rant but guess that you ladies understand a bit more than others.  Going to try and get back on that PMA train.  

xx


----------



## smudge52

hi all just a quick one before my romantic evening (pardon the pun   )

Emmac i took it easy, i had to it killed me   but i do feel better for it!!! my scan is on the 16th so will let you know how it goes as soon as i get back xx

sugarpielaura  thank you..... i am getting on ok with progynova my hot flushes seem to have doubled but i can cope with that.  im on 1 a day at the mo then increase to 2 on tuesday then 3 on saturday and then on tues 16th i have my scan. I am so sorry that you feel so alone, but just remember that you have us here, I know its not much, but i think it does really help.  Its always the same as soon as my treatment starts there is always a couple of girls at work having babies and bringing them in and yes whilst we are all happy and pleased for them it does hurt like hell my dh's family are always producing  babies, its like they go to tesco an buy them off the shelf (if only hey) but at the end of the day we just hav to work a little harder so that we can be one of those women who can take our babies in and show them off.  At least now that the doctors know all of our individual problems they can give us things to rectify them and help our bodies accept our little embies to a comfy new home for 9 mths. they wouldnt let us go through all of this if they didnt think there would be a chance of it working.  My cousin got told she wasnt eligible for any more nhs goes because of her bloods, she asked a private clinic if she could pay and go private and they told her they didnt want to take her money as it was pointless.  People ask me how i stay so strong and my answer is always the same, yes i have my little meltdowns maybe 2 or 3 times a year, but at the end of the day, we can either let it eat us up (and yes it could do that) or we get on and fight for what we want. Its not over yet for any of us and lets all hope that this time is it for all of us.        I really hope this helps even just a little bit for you but just remember we are here if you need us hun xxxx


----------



## jen-v

hello all. the sun's come out at last here! going to have a cup of decaf tea in the garden - having (another) lazy day, and am frankly a bit bored!

sugarpielaura - so sorry you are having a hard time, I completely get how you feel. I really hope this weekend gets better for you, and you look after yourself well with treats and distractions - I'm sure tomorrow will be better, and smudge is right you are not on your own. I felt so much lonelier in my first cycle, chatting helps so much, even about the small stuff. do u find ivf hormones make endo worse? I'm struggling with much worse stomach pains at the mo, looking forward to stopping all the medication as i think its to blame!

em mac17 good luck today - hope you manage to have a lovely day with your friends

smudge52 - blimy - the gym! I haven't been in one for some time... i have less of a spare tire, and more of an extra cushion up front - i would really like to lose it. maybe a gentle walk later for starters?

freespirit - hooray for AF! what is the viagra for? I'm guessing its not what I imagined - or perhaps you are just really taking all this tx in your stride!! I'm liking the orange motivational talk

kittycatt - keep spirits up! I think I'm going to get some boxsets in for my  2ww - you are remining me about how long it is...

kuki - glad yr tx going well. how come they are making the little cuts? r u out there for your tx? i've lost track of your journey!

jen84 - i just picked up my extra drugs too - trying not to think about all the extra injections it represents.... i would really like to have my own private nurse to keep an eye on timings, fetch my meds and do injections - but think it might be a bit expensive!!

katena - that's great you have a date - so soon - good luck! enjoy your last weekend of softcheese, lifting heavy stuff etc...

songbird - what did u decide about your busy schedule? I think i've gone too far the other way and planned so little that my brain is turning to mush

hello to anyone i've missed, and sending     to everyone who doesn't have enough today 

jen-v


----------



## Em Mac17

sugarpie laura, 

I read out what you wrote to a friend of mine and she said oh my god you could have wrote that.  And it is true that is just how I have been feeling and reading that makes me realise that none of us are alone in this, maybe we are from our immediate friends but not on here, this is where we can come and know that we are not the only ones that feel like that.  It is such a rollercoaster ride and seeing other peoples happiness just seems to make our own situation seem so much worse. I have been totally feeling like i want to shut myself away but you have to make the most of the good days and just hope the bad days dont last.  Please keep chatting to us and telling us how you feel because the one thing we can do is totally understand more than anyone.  Big hugs to you hun     and hopefully all our dreams will come true and those little miracles are just round the corner. 

Love Em xxx


----------



## jen84

Evening all.

I decided to go to bed about 45 mins ago but as it is I now seem to be wide awake and cant sleep   so I thought id have a catch up with you all. (if the spellin is a bit bad im on phone so just keep with me)  

Sugerpielaura- after reading your post I got quite choaked up, as I too have momments where I feel quite lonely and alone ,even when surrounded by people. Almost everyone that I seem to have contact with either has children or are having them and they have no idea how hard our journey is. Like the others have said we are all here to talk to and at least have some idea of how your feeling.lots of  

Jen v - im loving the private nurse idea...  But definatly a bit out of my price range.  I couldnt believe when I picked up my extra drugs and needles , the have given me bigger needles twice the size I was not impressed.

Smudge- hope u have had a good evening..............


Kit- hope you have had a good day glad you. Were feeling more positive thismorning.

Em. Hi, ive been doing ok thanks. Had a really long day at work so was glad to get home then all I did was relax with dh and watched some films. Woohoo day off tomorrow although not much rest for me gotta do some decluttering of the shed . Been putting it off for a while and I figure that if I get my jobs done now I can have a well chilled out 2weeks that im having. Off at et time. Well thats the plan .hope your days been ok.

Hi to everyone else .right im off to try and sleep
Lots of 
  
 and  to all 
Jen 84


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread. I originally posted a couple of messages on the regular Aug/Sept thread before I realised that there is specific FET one. 

I've been following your posts and there is so much that I empathise with in your stories and journeys. 

I got my AF on Wednesday and went in for my Day 2 scan on Thurs. When they said my lining wasn't looking thin enough I was so upset but then I went back yesterday and it was ok.    So I started progynova yesterday, 2mg x 3 day (6mg in total). And I go back for my next scan on 16 August. Yesterday I was really anxious and was a bit of a nightmare for my poor DH. (I don't think it ever helps to read through all the side-effects in the drug leaflet!). But today I am excited and full of PMA!  

Big hugs to all of you brave, wonderful women.


----------



## kittycatt

Morning all,

I don't know what is with me and early mornings..... my body clock just doesn't let up sometimes!!!

Sugarpielaura...I too were incredibly moved by your post and everyones response just shows how much we care for each other through, lets face it, a life changing experience. We are all here to listen and understand, and although we don't "know" each other, I have had some of the best support and advice ever from this forum and I don't know where Id be without you guys. It is really tough sometimes and like Jen-84 said, most people have no idea how hard the journey is. We do. We know how the lows feel, we recognise our good days, we cope with the drugs, the scans, the blood tests, the injections through our incredibly demanding, emotionally and physically, path to what we really desire. And bloody hell, it's the toughest thing I've ever gone through......Keep focussed, keep fighting, we are here to listen, to support and to share this difficult journey with you. Sending you lots of PMA,     love  and hugs too. xxxxxxxxxxxx   

Free spirit - hope your parties go well this weekend! 

Smudge - hope ya took it easy at the gym....I couldn't get my favourite jeans over my **** on Friday ..... oh well.... thinks its the comfort eating!!!!
From your post to sugrapielaura re-shelves in tesco, we had a parent at work who had just had a baby, she'd kept the pg from her daughter who is 6 (how you manage that I have no idea!!!) She went to hospital, had the baby and told her daughter that mummy chose it off the shelf in the hospital!!!!! A - if only it were that easy and B, poor thing was utterly confused as her teacher is 8 months pregnant and she asked her teacher how come her baby is in her tummy and not on the shelf in hospital Not sure I understand the thinking of some people sometimes...... 

Jen-v - hope you had a relaxing eveing in the sunshine  

Emmac - thanks muchly for the hugs and  

Jen-84 - hope you got a good nights sleep in the end and not wide awake   all night!!

AFM - My garden now looks like steptoe's yard with a toilet sink and shower piled up with a mound of broken tiles, plaster etc.....after the removal of bathroom yesterday....I also now have a huge hole through my wall to outside where the pipes have been taken out and it won't be filled for another week!! let's hope it doesn't rain through it...or more importantly our cat doesn't fall out of it!!! So a day of DH and me taking the crap to the tip (no heavy lifting for me!!!!) lie ahead. After a Sunday breakfast of sausage sandwiches    
I am still feeling OK....Had badback ache and some cramps Friday and yetserday and my boobs have been killing since Thursday....I get that normally a day or two before dreadded AF but its not due till next Thursday ......please please please please let it not be AF on the way      !!!!!!!!! I have read loads of things about "symptoms" in the 2ww - inconclusive to be honest, what could be p/g could also be PMT and vice versa..... just gotta wait for test.

Might just see if I can get some orange pants today 

Love to all x x x x     x x x x

oooh, just read new post - 
Hi MJ! Welcome to the group  Good luck for your next scan and hope your lining is good and thick!!!  

P.S. apologies for epically long post from me today!!!! (it's the teacher in me - can talk for ever!)


----------



## Betty-Boo

Right I sooo need to get my head out of the sand...    
And wake up to the fact I am going back for my frosties next month ... There I've said It! 


I do think after my m/c I've just pretended it didn't happen to me and I'm not going to try again .. but know I will need support and this is the best place for it.... 


Anyone ever or have been prescribed pregnyl before ET? This is something my clinic in the UK want me to do, but clinic abroad aren't too keen ... Have prescribed it but not really said what / when I need to do / take...


     to you all


Mini xx


----------



## jen-v

Hey MJinLondon and Mini Minx - really glad you are joining us. MJ - I think being a nightmare for our other halfs is a pretty standard symptom of tx - don't feel too guilty. I think me and DP were both reassured to hear about all the other people on this site rowing with each other more than usual - meant we weren't in trouble, but were going through somethng normal in the circumstances.

Mini - so sorry about the m/c - you are brave to start again with all of this. sometimes the  approach seems to work well doesn't it? until it suddenly doesn't ...

Sending    to everyone who's feeling low today, hope this sun is out where you are and that things begin to look a bit better.

AFM I feel a bit tired and fragile, so I'm going to go back to bed to listen to my meditation CD magic, and then *not* spend the day worrying about every pain and imagining every possible worst case scenario. Apparently, I'm a classic 'catastrophiser'!!  Hopefully this will turn out to be a lovely Sunday. I feel so lucky to have found friends on this site jen-v


----------



## smudge52

just a quick one for now as off for another gym and swimming session.  my "romantic evening" was a compelte and utter disaster, probably one of the worst evenings i have had!!!! my dh was preparing the dinner and decided to see what the parma ham tasted like....10 mins later he said ooh i have itchy hives under my arms.  I raced to the shop (took 10 mins) cambe back and all his eyes lips and face were swollen, the hives were all over his body...and I mean all over   so decided to race him to a&e he then colapsed, was sick all over the floor and then they raced him through to triage for oxygen loads of drugs etc etc it was the worst i have seen anyone look apart from his grandad (but he had died so probably doesnt count) so by the time we got home i ended up cooking dinner for myself dh my brother and his girlfriend....so romantic.

Any way hope your all ok and will catch up and do personals again when i recover from my workout, so prob in about 3 weeks !!!!   love to all xxx


----------



## kittycatt

Hi Mini

so sorry to hear of your m/c....sending you love and hugs     ...I have had pregnyl before both of my transfers. Mine was an injection (one vial for FET, 2 on fresh cycle there is a powder and a water vial that you have to mix with big needle before injection with smaller needle) injected in tummy 36 hours before ovulation - stings a bit but not too bad.  My clinic told me exact day and time from blood tests and scans so they can time it just right - it ensures egg maturity for egg collection on fresh and ensures ovulation for timing Fet just right as far as i know....hope that helps

and smudge - hope your dh is recovered! what romantic evening you had!!!  
kit


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

Smudge - oh your poor DH I really hope he is ok what a nightmare evening for you, why do things always happen at the worst time.  Hope you have a lovely gym session (by lovely i mean short and easy) and swim (alot more relaxing) and then have some quality time with him.  xxx

jen 84 - hope you managed to get to sleep and had are lovely and refreshed this morning, ready for your DIY day, it will be worth it to have a lovely stress free 2ww. xxx

MJ - welcome hun to the thread    good luck for the scan on the 16th there are a few of us round this date, mine is on the 18th, are you doing anything else to help the lining (milk, brazil nuts etc....) we will all be here to follow your journey with you.xxxx

Kit - god your place sounds like a fun place to live right now i remember the days of no bathroom suite wasnt pleasant and what a time to have it.  take it nice and easy is easy to be tempted to do stuff to help but be strict with yourself.  I hate the symptom spotting i did it last time and had all good symptoms and then nothing, like you say they can mean good or bad so trying to be level headed about it is great.  keep up the pma     xxx

Mini minx - hi mini glad you are feeling ready to start to accept what you have coming up as that is the way you will get what you dream off it is just gonna be a testing journey along the way, but keep going and i am sure you will get there.  After all if we didnt have hope none of us would be on here going through any of this.  Big hugs to you    and hopefully we can help get your PMA flying high xx

Jen-v - hey hun sorry you not feeling at your best today   try to relax and take it easy doing your cd sounds like a really good idea.  Where are you up to now getting lost with so many people and at what point we are all at  xx

Katena - hope you feeling ok about Tuesday eek exciting not long now xx

AFM - well had a lovely day with my PG friend yesterday was really proud of myself and i wasnt putting a brave face on really enjoyed being with her.  struggled a little more last night with a big group and had a little wobble at one point but was ok.  Headache not around today so far hope that lasts so feeling quite good today really, planning a nice relaxing day may go to see sis and little nieces later for lots of needed cuddles xx


----------



## smudge52

sorry ladies i have had to rush back in a complete panic with everything that is going on i was 4 hrs late taking my progynova this morning!!!!! do you think it will matter?? aaaaargh


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey smudge, no i wouldnt worry i am not given a time to take tablets so cant be that vital, dont panic, you are having a stressful weekend xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oh my - smudge!  What an awful experience!  Did A&E have any idea as to what his reaction may have been caused by?  Parma Ham sounds so harmless ... unless its had contact with nuts    glad to here he's feeling more himself and shame about the evening.


Thanks for the     am feeling in such a better place now .. Been rough old ride - but this chick has got back on that bike .. Just making sure I pedal in the right direction this time.


    to all on the 2WW or just about to start ... 


Thanks Kit - not quite sure when I'll take this one as its a medicated cycle and will be using same protocol as with DE - so shutting down my old ovaries ... bless them .. will contact consultant here to double check timings.


Mj sending lots of     your way too.
    to you all


Mini xx


ps smudge - should be fine honey - when I started progynova I had to build up from 2mg per day to 8mg per day ... You'll be ok ..... How many do you take a day? xx


----------



## smudge52

hi mini im on 1 pill then 2 from tues then eventually 3, thank you, you know how it is im in such a panic and worrying, prob should go back to the gym now then   cant help but worry!!!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

We'd be mad not to worry .... we all put so much into fulfilling our dreams that any blip no matter what size, does through us ... Good on you for going to the gym .. need some gym incentive here too!!!  Was planning on losing weight before my holibobs ... but alas - the BBQ's and Rose wine have thrown that out!    


Mini xx


----------



## jen-v

hi smudge, just a quick one to say my clinic say if you miss a progynova take it as soon as you remember - am sure you are fine. Sorry you had such a frightening time last night - phew!   hope u can both chill out today and put the panic behind you. was it defo the parma ham that caused it?
I haven't made it back upstairs to do meditation CD yet, got distracted by making a batch of healthy low sugar-and-fat banana muffins in an attempt to stave off chocolate today... the house smells amazing! I can't remember the time I last did any baking. I borrowed a conception/pregnancy cookbook from library and am going to work my way through it. chicken casserole for tea, if I still have all this energy    jen-v


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey jen

preg/conception cookbook sounds interesting keep us posted with what your cooking!!! wish we have smell over internet they sounds delish!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, thank you all i feel much better about forgetting it now and i suppose it was only 4 hrs but when its ivf related it might as well be a week late and be a life or death situtation  

thank you all for your sympathy with dh aswell he is much better today, in fact he got up and went to work!!!! they are fairly certain it was the parma ham as it was the only new thing he had within 30 mins of the hives invading his poor body.  my sil's mum is a sister in a & e and she said she was really worried about him he lookd absolutely awful.... when he said to me i cant breathe and started to pass out and was sick everywhere i knew it was bad, mind you i did tell him that if he didnt want to cook or have a romantic evening in he didnt have to go this far he could have just told me!   

I feel absolutely shattered so just want to say a quick thank you to everyone and hope your all doing great and have high pma today sending you all    and mini so glad your back on your bike!!!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I want thank you all so much for your kind words of support.   Brought a tear to my eye reading them.  You all really 'get it' and it makes me feel that I am not abnormal as I often feel guilty for how I feel.  I had a breakdown last night and was in floods of tears with hubby.  Always feel better when it is out, even though the poor soul has to just listen and there is nothing really that he can actually do.    Thank you so much.  I really do appreciate all the support and advice that we give each other here.

Smudge:  All the best for the 16th.    Thanks for your supoprt and kind words.  I hope that dh is ok as it sounds like you had some night last night. I almost wish that we could buy a baby off a shelf, of how life would be so much easier!  

Jen - v:  Thanks.    Ironically, I am totally fine on the hormones.  Expected to become a crazy lady during the fresh cycle but she never appeared.  Or maybe she is just always there!!    I am on the pill at the moment but I have been for years so am also fine on that.  Will need to wait and see how I get on with the FET drugs.  I hope that your tummy is a bit better and your banana muffins sound gorgeous!  

Em:  Thank you so much.  Brought a tear to my eye and reassurring that others feel the same way.  Well done on getting through yesterday and I am glad that youhad a good time.  Sorry that you had a wee wobble last night and hope that you are ok.  Enjoy your cuddles today.  

Jen 84:  Thanks.  I think that you are right.  I just wish that some of my friends really understood what it was like, if that makes sense.

MJ:  WElcome and good luck.

Kittycatt:  Thanks for your support.  Can't quite get my head around the baby on the hospital shelf thing!  I can only imagine the future problems that they are causing with that one and not to mention when the wee one starts opening discussing it at school!    Hope that you are feeling ok and that the rain has stayed off for you,  It has been raining here all day yesterday and today!    I was reading your previous info.  Can I ask why you first FET was cancelled?

Mini Minx:  Good luck with it all and hopefully there will be a good few of us with BFP soon. 

Thanks again ladies.  I can;t express how much I appreciate your support and understanding. 

xx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi lovelies,

I've been in France this weekend for my grandad's funeral so Ive only been able to skim through all the messages.... 

Hope everyone is bearing up ok? 

Sugarpielaura - your message really rung true with me too, and actually being on this thread (even just for a few days so far) has really comforted me as everyone seems to really get it. It's a lovely bunch of people!! the way everyone is describing how they feel is really similar to me - I think we all just want our FET's to work so much and the journey to even get to this point has been so tough that you can't help feeling positive some days and scared witless other days. 

I think it was Em who said that we have to be strong and keep fighting for this... And it's so true. I've had days, especially after my pof diagnosis, and the bfn, when I've just struggled to find the strength to keep going, but I'm determined to stay on the saddle and keep fighting for this. 

Mini Minx - sounds like you've had a terrible time with the m/c... I'm so sorry.  I think when you've been through a tough time you've got to just allow yourself the time to process and grief but I'm glad you're going back for your frosties next month!! If I've read correctly I think you're using donor eggs like me? Are you having your treatment in the UK?

Smudge - good god what a nightmare with your poor DH! Hope he's ok now.. Must have been scary! He defo still owes you a romantic meal though ).  On the tablet front, I wouldn't worry at all about being a bit late. My clinic haven't told me what time to take my progynova, they've just said 3 times a day so I'm sure you'll be fine.

I've run out of time for personals as DF is telling me I need to get off my phone and chillax so I better scoot!

I've decided to go for the busy wedding/hen 2ww so my first scan is tomorrow morning!! Can't believe I'm starting already... So scared, a little bit excited, but more than anything I'm just happy to be doing something towards getting that precious end goal. Please god I hope it works this time!

Can't remember who mentioned orange pants?!! I'm going to get some too )

Lots of love girls

Songbird xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
Wow a lot of chatting today , forgive me if i don't totally keep up - i say that press preview so i can insert smilies and bang another new post 
So , er ........
First off a question , I know theres been a lot of food talk on here recently , but is anyone on progynova and actually finding there appitite has gone ? I feel i am struggling to eat decently , I am doing my water , milk pinapple and nuts , i'm trying to get a peice of fruit in then i'm full and bloated , just managed 2 bowls of soup today 
*Smudge* , OMG how scarey  so glad your DH is ok now ! Also glad you have been able to get reassurence bout your progynova 
*Jen V* , the viagra is used to increase blood flow to help thicken up the lining of the womb. Scared me self last night watching utube vid's of women doing their own gestone / prontogest injections , I did find the one that was really calm and just kept saying to myself , if she can , i can , but mahhn it bought back just how huuuge those needles are  there were a couple that i watched who were really go ^ chants ^ ' I can do it I CAN do it I CAN DO IT !
*Songbird* ,  with your scan tomorrow .
*Kit* ,    Hang in there hun , and keep well away from the DIY areas 
*Mini* , Well done on getting back on  it's scary but there really is no choice when you look at the other option is there 
*Em* , Well done you being with your PG friend yesterday  I personally find bumps more difficult than babies .
Hi *MJ*  Welcom in , I also have my scan on the 16 th 
Sorry , i've a fuzzy head and DH is giving me that look that i've been on here too long , might try and pop back later 
x x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ladies, 

Freespirit - I wish I was struggling to eat but alas i never seem to have that problem make sure you get enough to keep your strength up.  I agree PG people are harder for me than babies I think thats because I feel that my aim is to get PG, actually having a baby seem like forever away so i find its lovelt PG tummy i am most jealous of.  take it easy and have a nice night with DH. xx

songbird - sorry to hear about funeral hun   . glad you decided to go ahead now so big good luck for the scan tomorrow xxxx

smudge - hey you hope Dh is feeling ok now, mine has been fragile today but that was self inflicted!!  hope you feeling ok today xx

sugarpielaura - glad you feeling better hun thats why being on here is so cruical to survivng this process without going stark raving    . xx

well had a good day here weather lovely so went for a walk with sis and kiddies and now chilling out with DH watching TV and me driving him   as not paying attention then asking him what is happening hehe should go now and start concentrating.

night all xxx


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone, thank you all for such warm welcomes!  

Smudge52 and Freespirit, it is great to see you both have scans on the 16th and EmmaMac17 on the 18th. Great to have people who will be going through really similar things that week. 

Smudge52 that was so shocking about your DH, really glad to hear he is ok now. 

Kittycatt, I think I picked up that you are on your 2ww? Hope you are doing ok? Last time I got my AF after only one week and that was long enough. I am not looking fwd to the 2ww at all. I really like the PUPO concept I read on here though. Hope you are taking that to heart!!  

Mini Minx welcome back to head out of the sand land    I can't imagine what you have gone through with your MC. It takes bravery to keep trying but there are so many happy stories out there, we all have to believe we can be one of them.  

Jen-v, I'm definitely with you that when you're feeling fragile bed is the best place to be. I am normally such an active and busy person but since this whole process began last year, I have had 2 or 3 days where I have just stayed under the duvet and cried and it has been just what I needed at that time. I am lucky my DH is quite understanding and doesn't make me feel like I'm a nutter 

EmmaMac17. Good reminder on the milk and the brazil nuts. I need to get some nuts today and start drinking the milk again. I drank loads leading up to the EC in April and I like to think it helped. Either way, at least it makes you feel like you are doing something positive and are 'in control' of one tiny aspect of this mad rollercoaster!

Sugarpielaura, it can such a lonely journey can't it? I have some great friends but no one really understands what this is like and sometimes when they try to say the right thing it still ends up being hurtful (suspect I am also a *bit* hyper sensitive also!!   ) Hope you have some more PMA this week.  

Freespirit, I am also going to be having progestertone by injection. I am so terrified I can hardly think about it. I had pessaries last time so this will be really different. I also looked at videos online and I can't tell if it helped or made it worse for me!   I am a bit jealous of you feeling full on Progynova. I am my usual hungry self!! 

Anyway, have a great Monday everyone (if that's possible!!).


----------



## kittycatt

Morning all, 

For some reason my alarm went off at far too early oclock and now Im wide awake!   I am nipping into work this morning but didn't need to be rudely awakened at 6.30am.....  
Free spirit - your right - such a busy day on here yetserday... great to read up on what we are all up to! I don't know about progynova and appetite....all I know is that the combinations of some of these ivf drugs make you feel all over the place sometimes so it wouldn't surprise me about your appetite.  I wish I had the same problem! Ive been doing my milk and pineapple too and been making sure I have lots of fresh fruit. Thanks for the 
And don't worry I only supervised the removal of bathroom and dear DH loaded up the car and took it all to the tip....no lifting for me!  

MJ - you're on here earlier than me!!!! yes on the dreaded 2ww - it's actually "only" 9 days as I have Day 5 blasties put back on 2nd ....so it was 2ww from ovulation Thursday before that.  Still feels like a lifetime!!! so test and AF are both due on 11th......it's gonna be an emotional day one way or another!! And my plasterer is coming that day to do the bathroom - he might get it from me!!!! (He's a good friend and Him and his wife have been through the same so he'll understand...they have a gorgeous boy now who'll be 5 in october  ) I too like officially being PUPO - I didn't know what it meant til on here....

EmMac - Im soooo the same with films.  I usually fall asleep to be honest and the wake up just before the end and ask what's gone on, or fall asleep just before it finishes and miss the end altogether....my DH says i haven't seen a film all the way through in our entire 7 years of being together!!   
I never even looked at symptoms on my first time as I kind of "knew" it hadn't worked.... 

Songbird, sorry to hear about your grandad....hope your scan goes well this morning....it so exciting when you get on the journey, it feels so much closer! Sending lots of love and     that all it good 

Sugarpielaura.... I know some people are just   ...... my first FET in June /July was cancelled as I didn't ovulate.  they moitored me with bloods and scans until Day 21 and there was no sign of follcile growing or lining thickening so they called it off.....Since my IVF at the end of march, apart from my AF following that, the last 2 AF's have been 2 weeks late.  They are always 28-35 days so I hadn't ovulated properly since that TX......until now!

Smudge - glad your PMA is holding up!   

Jen-v - love the ideas of all that cooking!!!  

Mini - keep up the    

AFM, a quick trip into work and then lunch with a dear friend.  Hope everyone has a great Monday.......

x x x x   x x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Happiness mid FET cycle on a Monday morning = Tidying the 'top cupboard' and finding a bottle of Coenzyme Q10 , when you were just thinking you would have to treck out and buy more


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ahh.... I was the same yesterday - found another box of pregnancy vits (I must hide them everywhere and have bought all of Tesco stock by the looks of it!)


Have a fab Monday .. Sunny here!!


M xx


----------



## katena

lol @ freespirit!

Just a quickie to say that were booked in for FET Tuesday at 10.40am... if the thaw goes well!  

Sorry for no personals but im at work   

Love and    to all!

K


----------



## Brookie

Yay! Delighted for you. Keep me posted on how your treatment goes. Am I right in thinking you're starting this cycle? Mine arrived today  

Off for blood tests tomorrow, then scan Wed. Will get AMH done then as well. Feels good to get things moving!


----------



## jen-v

Wish I could make an upbeat, motivational post today to lift everyone's spirits, but I'm having a complete panic today. I recently turned 39 and can't stop thinking about how I'm too old for this to work. I left it late to try for very good reasons, but now I'm beating myself up for letting any reason get in the way of having a baby, and wish I'd battled much harder earlier for what I wanted. I know regret is a destructive emotion, but can't seem to stop. So sorry to be so negative, especially if anyone else out there is having an age panic - this is probably the last thing you want to read. I wish I could find some pma from somewhere, and also wish my whole life didn't seem to hinge on a medical procedure where the odds are stacked agains me. jen-v  
ps katena good luck tomorrow


----------



## tracey81

Hiya Brookie

So happy you've got urs 2  

I have been given my treatment schedule: 

Down regulate on 25th aug, 
base line scan 12th sep, and if all looks well then i will start the hrt the same day,
scan on 22nd sep
fingers crossed all goes well embryos transfered on 26th sep

it feels good to know whats happening now but it seems ages away!! 

Tracey


----------



## freespirit.

*Jen v* - Come here you need a hug and a good talking to  my friends had FET this spring she is 38 and in now happily  , this is her second sucessfull FET , her daughter is 2 ! Another of my friends also had FET when she was 37 and her son is now 3 . FET can and does work , it would soon be stopped if it didn't , and your clinic wouldn't treat you if they didn't thinki it had a very good chance of working , it just wouldn't look good on their statitics and the HFEA tables to treat people who they didn't think could get pregnant , And there is a over 40's board on here with lots of mummies and PG people on it . Frozen embies have been through the toughest test before they even come back to where they belong , so if they can withstand all that they are most definatly fighters ! So keep it orange hunni , it can work ! don't get me wrong , i'm not deluded or thinking this is some kind of walk in the park , i stress , worry , obsess and panic like everyone else , but i just keep telling myself these positive things , cause if i let the negatives slip in i wobble , and well it's not very nice , cause wobbles tend to meltdowns , and until wee pee on that stick we won't know either way so it's best to try and keep focused and positive - feel free to quote me on all this another day when i am wobbling 

*Katena* , Wooooooooooo hooooo Fab news you have a date for ET , sending huge amounts of    for waking your snow babies up , post and update us when you can hun .

*Mini* , Fab find with the vits hun 

*Kit* , Glad to hear you only supervised the ripping out of the bathroom ! Hope you had a nice lunch out today ? Topping you up with   

AFM , I have accupuncture again tomorrow , and also my intralipids are being delivered , then nurse will come out on Thursday to administer them , so all steps in the right direction 

Back later 
freespirit


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jen-V its so hard sometimes to get out of a pma rut ... but you're just a spring chicken  - honest!!  Just read on another board I moderate how a lady of 48 is now 14 weeks pregnant ... I've just turned 42 - so you're fabulously young honey ...


It can be done         


Katena      


Freespirit - enjoy acupuncture ... I love it - sooo chills me out.


Big hugs and hello to all


Mini xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone,

Wow so much has happened since I was last on here!!!

Sugarpielaura your welcome and thank you.  Yeah DH is all better now thanks, but dont think he will eat anything new for a while and after what we have all been through the shelf option would be fantastic! Glad your feeling a little better.

Songbird80 thank you dh is all good now   sorry to hear about your grandad   

Freespirit  hope your head feels better today, and it sounds like you have a busy week ahead but its another step closer   It is a little strange, but I dont feel as hungry as I usually do, which probably just means im eating like a normal person should, instead of a greedy one  

MJ thank you 

Kittycat hope you had a great lunch xx

Katena Excellent news look forward to hearing your update xx

jen-v so sorry to hear your having a  bad time, but there are so many women who are older than you, that achieve pregnancy and like i have mentioned on here before, age only really comes into play on producing and the quality of the egg, so there is no reason why this wont work for you  sending you huge   and    and remember we are here for you. xxx

mini glad you found your vitamins, can i ask what vits it is that you take?

Emmac thank you, how many progynova are you on, its not long now till our scans im so excited!!!

afm i was told by my clinic today that the only exercise i can do is a gentle swim or gentle walk, so much for my good intentions at the gym!!!!! so now i pay all that money to walk on a treadmill and stare at a wall   

Hope everyone elso is ok and sorry if i missed anyone, there was a lot to read through!!!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Smudge - I take tesco pregnancy vits, vit d, royal jelly & omega oils.  Can't remember what else ... Think its vit & zinc... 
My consultant always said don't bother with expensive vits - tesco & asda ones are just as good.... 


Mini xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi all, 

jen v - oh hunni you do need a hug     and a big dollop of      I will just echo what everyone else has said that it only matters for egg quality and I know someone who had TX many times but the time it worked she was 40+ so never give up hope.  We all have things we worry about and reasons to doubt it will work that is just another one.  I really hope you get your PMA back soon and if not come oh here and we will try and help. lots of babydust to you  

smudge- hey hun i am on slightly different brand of tablets but guess do the same thing, was on 1 tablet, then go up to 2 tomorrow then finally increase to 3 a day on double dose i a few days time.  i would be pleased that I could not exercise but thats so i am lazy and not built for exercise (boobs to big thats my excuse) have lovely gentle swims and enjoy.  Hope your heads ok, mine not good lately xx

katena - good luck for tomorrow hun will be checking on here when get home from work to hear your good news   xx

mj - haha same here with the always hungry thing, hope you had a good day xx

kit-  ohh bet you were gutted to be awake at that time, you are doing so well not long to go now. hope lunch was good xxx

freespirit - hope you had a nice day, i had acupuncture again tonight so hopefully the blood is blood is flowing nicely to womb lining. Hope your goes well tomorrow. xx

mini minx - hope you still feeling raring to go and had a good day today xx

big hi to everyone else.

AFM - another acupuncture done today wish it got rid of headaches they are becoming a pain now.  I am trying to keep thinking to myself that I as really positive all the way through my last FET and this has just as much chance of working so I need to get that PMA back flying high....i am trying.

Em xx


----------



## kittycatt

Morning all,

Here I am again wide awake at 6am so decided to get up and get on with things. Had a lovely lunch thank you that lasted well into the evening as these things do, putting the world to rights!

Em - keep that PMA up, h ope the headaches subside soon.....   

Mini - are you rattling yet!!   I agree though - supermarket brands are exactly the same at half the price!!

Smudge - I had to "give up" the gym last month . . . . I've been on and off to the gym over the last 8 months inbetween tx....more off than on to be honest!! I gave up subscription and just ended up paying as I went - much cheaper for me.... But your clinic is right - take it easy and keep it gentle.


Freespirit - so exciting it's all heading in the right direction!!! I looked into local acupuncture clinic here and really interested - is there anything in particular I should be looking for.....this one is registered with British Acupuncture Council which as far as i understand they should be.....is there anything else they should have

katena - WOW! how exciting - soooo hope all goes well for your FET this morning and your snowbabies thaw just perfectly        ........I'll be thinking of you!

Jen-v - just want to reiterate what others have said too - don't give up honey and keep focussed - it can work and you're still a spring chicken! It is completely natural and understanding for you to worry, as we all do at different stages and to different degrees about all of this......we wouldn't be normal if we didn't! So please don't apologise for feeling low, we are here to listen and support you to get your PMA on track  and help as much as we can honey 
Sending you lots of     and   x 


AFM - plasterer is coming this morning to give me a final price    I haven't told him about the enourmous hole in the wall he'll need to fix yet ......  
The sun is shining here this morning. A day of working from home awaits (or should that be working - in the loosest sense of the word - from the garden!!!) Still feel distincly premenstrual - but never known it to last this long - or is it because my concept of time is completely warped on the 2ww? Trying not to let it affect my PMA though......    

Love to all and lots of     for everyone x x x x


----------



## katena

hey ladies,

just a quickie as unfortunatley i have to attend a meeting at work with my manager  

But... from our 2 frozen embryo's 1 survived the thaw. FET was quick and easy and i now have 1 day 3, 8 cell, grade 1 emby on board!

OTD is Aug 22nd!

Lots of love to all!

k


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Ketena wishing you lots and lots of luck!!! Are you the first PUPO? Any other ladies on.. Lots of lcuk to you all.
Have not got any internet at home yet. Once I get one I should be albe to catch up properltly with you al. 
Still waiting game with me for my FET. Waiting for AF to arrive.. A week to go.. 
Love and luc to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## dk600

Hi All
Can i join, i have come from the July 2ww following a    
I have FET booked for 28th Sept

I have 5 Frosties at day 2 and I'm considering thawing them all and hoping that i get at least two that will survive to day 5 for a Blastocyst transfer!  Does anyone have any views on if this is the right thing to do, or should i just thaw two at a time and 
'hope' the cycle works knowing that i have 3 left on ice ?


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone,

hope you are all holding up ok and not too affected or worried about the riots. I went to the gym for the first time in ages yesterday but then they said they were closing early because of concerns about the unrest. Typical! The one time I got myself psyched    But to be honest, I was actually glad for an excuse to skive from a workout    Oh dear. Not really the spirit is it? 
Then I stayed up way too late watching News24 as all the riots unfolded. Just awful and shocking isn't it?

Kittycatt, only 2 days til your OTD. Keeping everything crossed for you.     

Jen-v, as everyone has said you are still young and have every reason to be positive so just hang in there and believe.  

Em Mac17, hope your headaches have gone away, or at least improved a bit.

Katena, sending lots of sticky vibes your way after your ET today. Hope you can relax a bit tonight.     

DK600, very sorry to hear about your BFN but you are very welcome here and we will all help you get your PMA up for the next round. It's hard to know what's the best thing to do re thawing. What did your Dr say? They should be able to give the best advice knowing everything about you and your embies.  

AFM, I am ok. I have a few stomach pains and upsets from the progynova and another yucky symptom which I won't say as it's TMI (!!) but you can probably guess. Anyway, lots of yoghurt for me and fingers crossed it will go away.

Hugs to all and stay safe in this crazy world right now.

MJ. xx


----------



## dk600

Thanks MJ in London, the clinic left it up to me basically but they weren't oppose to thawing the lot and going for the Blastocyst transfer, i would like to think that they would advise against it if they believed it wouldn't be beneficial.  However they did say that
they could transfer earlier if they believed that the embies were struggling to make the Blastocyst stage in the incubator..

Does anyone know if the success rate is just as high with FE compared to fresh embro's ? (i know 'they' say its not but i don't believe them   )


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girls

Welcome DK600!  Same as me, bfn on July fresh cycle so hoping the FET brings more success!  Not quite sure on the thawing/blast front but these gals are v knowledgable so I'm sure they'll be able to offer advice.

Katena - congrats on being PUPO! Whoop whoop!

Kittycat - I too was up at ridiculousoclock this morning so ended up frantically googling for an hour to pass the time! Hope you had a good day in the sunshine and that the home improvements are coming along nicely?! 

Em - hope your head's ok today? I've had a headache every day since stopping all the meds a week or so ago after my bfn. I'm popping paracetamol like it's going out of fashion. Booked some accupuncture for next week so helping that will help.

Jen-v - sending you lots of hugs. I echo the other gals, you are a mere spring chicken so don't be down hearted xx

Free spirit and MJ - I had the progesterone injections on my last cycle. Ok... At first it was horrendous and I ended up with the most enormous bruises...  But after a few days, DF and I mastered the technique! He did them for me as i found it impossible. My top tips:
- get a little ice pack and numb the area for 5/10 mins before hand - this really helps with the pain
- warm the ampoules up in your hands for a few mins before drawing up. The liquid oil is quite thick and it really helps stop the bruising if you warm it up as it becomes thinner
- make sure the needle goes in straight and not at an angle
- I found it hurt less and was easier to administer when standing up instead if lying down

Big hello and hugs to everyone else!

Afm - scan went well yesterday.. Lining was nice and thin so I've officially started my cycle. Taking progynova 2 mg x 3 daily, then supposed to start steroids on Sunday and have next lining scan on 16th. HOWEVER - all was looking hunky dory until I got news from DR Gorgy the immunes consultant yesterday afternoon that ive tested positive for mycoplasma which is some bacterial infection in the uterus. Sooo gutted. I can't get in to see him until Friday so have had rushed conversations with his receptionist with cryptic messages from him on what to do! From what ive read online it seems the best route would be to clear the infection before cycling with 5 weeks of antibiotics however for now we've been told to take antibiotics starting today and then go and see Dr G on Friday to discuss whether we carry on with this cycle or not. How fricking annoying. On one hand I'm glad to know I've got this infection so that it can be ridded of (and it gives a potential reason for the bfn on the last cycle) but on the other hand I'm frustrated that I didn't find out sooner and that we may not be able to go ahead with FET this month. It's really tricky as we're getting married Aug next year and we so wanted to get pg and have a bub before then but looks like time is running out and we may have to re-think things and possibly wait till feb/mar next year to cycle instead which could mean me being a prego bride. Honestly - that doesn't bother me at all, it's the not knowing and waiting around to start tx that drives me bonkers!  Ah well...sorry to vent!

Songbird xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone

mj hope your ok and not too close to where the riots are!! I called my clinic yesterday and was told that i shouldnt be going to the gym, i should be taking it easy   

DK600 Welcome to the group, sorry to hear about your bfn, but glad your ready to take the next step and hopefully get your bfp!!!  

Katena, congratulations on being PUPO roll on the 22nd   

Kittycatt im sure its your embies attaching themselves and making themselves comfy!!! only a couple of days to go!   Hopefully you will be the first of many on here to get a BFP      

Emmac I did laugh because my (.) (.) arent made for exercise either! Hope your headaches feel better soon xx

mini minx thankyou i am just taking folic acid and omega 3 and then the usual brazils and milk although I had to turn the milk into a chocolate milkshake!!!  

Songbird so sorry to hear your having a nightmare, but at least they have found the infection and it will probably help your embies to attach  when you have transfer xx but its a nightmare and i really hope that the dr says you can still carry on with this cycle and that the antibiotics work fast xx

afm im off to the gym to gently walk on a treadmill for an hour and stare at a wall, oh and pay for the privilege   i have my scan on the 16th and this week seems to be really dragging already.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## kittycatt

Evening all!

katena - congrats on being PUPO!! Glad it went well this morning....hope 22nd comes quickly for you    

DK600  helloooo! Welcome on board  sorry to hear about your bfn - same here bfn on fresh so on the FET train.... Just for you info - we had 4 day 3's frozen.  They advised us to thaw all 4 as our clinic can refreeze at Day 5 if more made it....although they didn't have any results statistics for re-frozen blasts making it to pg. . . . . after thaw we got 2 good blasts and so put both back rather than re-freezing the one and risk loosing it....just waiting for OTD thurs morn. Going out of my mind with waiting !!!!   Out of 5 frosties you have a good chance of getting some to day 5s.  

MJ - your right - its crazy at the moment isn't it.  Hope you are OK and not too affected by it all in London....when you see the pictures you can hardly believe its britain!

Songbird - sending you lots of   for your antibiotics to work quickly.  So hope it doesn't affect your cycle this time.  Like you and smudge says - you know about it now and although its frustrating not to have known sooner, it can be treated and cleared so things can be as smooth as possible for your FET.

Smudge - hope you enjoy your "gentle excersise"!!   on a serious note - really hope the 16th comes quickly for you for your scan.  

AFM - Im going to try and have a lie in tomorrow!  

love to everyone


----------



## dk600

Thank you so much to everyone for the warm welcome 

and thanks* kittycatt* it is so nice to know that you got to blasts out of 4 embies  i will be thinking of you on OTD and wish everything is very *POSITIVE* for you


----------



## jen-v

Hello everyone, just a quick note to say you are all completely brilliant - you really helped me pick myself up and get on with it - I'm truly grateful. my new rules: less doom-and-gloom, more chillin, and trying to stop ivf taking over my whole life. 
welcome dk600!  
So sorry for your news songbird, really hope you are cleared to go v. soon   . 
Katena  - wey hey! thats fantastic! 
Proper personals soon jen-v


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Sorry just a quickie from me tonight

katena - thats the news I was waiting to hear you are PUPO!!! congrats and i wish you a speedy 2ww and a lovely big BFP at the end of it all lots of   to you xx

smudge - enjoy your walk hun, love you choc milkshake idea pure genius!!! xx

DK600 - welcome aboard   really sorry to hear your BFN my 2nd BFN was not that long ago and its hard to go again so soon but good on the other hand, proper mixed bag but lets hope this is our time. good luck xx

jenv- glad you feeling better hun thats what we are here for   xx

kit - you are doing so well and being so positive lets hope they are nice and snuggled in now     xx

songbird - at least you know hun a cancelled cycle is better than a bfn because of it, and it may go away yet. lots of luck xx

MJ -enjoy your yog I need to stock up!! xx

Kuki - come on AF i hope it comes v soon for you xx

AFM - headache better today, had v busy day working then had reflex client and stuff to do when got home so about to get on sofa with cat and ice cream and watch tv while DH at footy -  abit of me time xx

big hi everyone else xx


----------



## annied

Morning everyone (well it is 2am and I am wide awake! GRR)

Dk 600 - I would be tempted to defrost all and go for blasto - which I know is risky. Go with your heart..x

MJ - I've not had that kind of side effect - just have become a little spotty on my neck and thighs...!!

Fingers crossed to everyone who has a dildo cam date or transfer date today. 

AFM _ I go for 2nd scan Thursday morning to see if lining is nice and thick. I got the impression FET would be within a few days of this scan. How did it work for you guys?? I'm hoping to have ET 2 days after 2nd scan presuming all looks good.


----------



## kittycatt

Morning all!!

So much for my lie in this morning.   A quickie from me as I am still up at "oh-my-very-word-this-is tooooooo-early o'clock"  Alrhough not as early as Annied!! Hope you got back to sleep......

EmMac - i did exactly the same last night - on the sofa with the cat while dh played footy - mine was minus the ice cream, but replaced with blueberry muffin and cream....mmmmmm  

Annied - depends what they see on dildo cam ( Ha!   I love that - will use that phrase more often!!) Hopefully lining will be nice and thick.  Do they measure your dominant follicle too? Will you have bloods done? Bloods will detect the surge for ovulation so they can time the FET naturally with your cycle.  I think it depends on the age of your embies too. My clinic will put day 3's back on day 3 after ovulations and blasts on day 5 after.... sending you lots of  for a good scan 

Jen-v - sooooo glad your feeling a bit better   it's not easy to stop all of this taking over your life! keep up the   honey.

AFM - woke up this morning after dreaming it was OTD and was ready to get up and go! Only to realise it wasn't!   Only one more sleep though...... Still trying to be positive....still got these really dull achy cramps and aching hips too now....AF due anytime now - am keeping everything crossed - in particlular my legs!!!!!    and seriously    !!

Love to all as always  
x x x  x x x


----------



## jen84

morning all

hope everyone is ok and full of     pma today

just a quick one. 
kit - good luck for tomorrow lots of    for a bfp

katena- congratulations on being pupo.   that it snuggles in .  

em- after reading your post i really want ice cream  

hi to everyone else 
            jen 84 x x


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies ,
Sorry i didn't get in yesterday - had a friend round with a crisis , and by the time she had gone i was well past it 
So *Katena* , Fab news on being PUPO , wishing you soooo much luck and lots of   
*Kit* , wow OTD tomorrow  can't wait to hear your nesw hunni   
*Jen V* , So glad to hear you are feeling more positive right now - another positive i thought of this morning was , that with FEt your body hasn't had the trauma of stimming and EC so is therefore in a better state to receive those extra strong embies 
Welcome *DK600* to our expanding group 

I started my prednisolone this morning , and have my intralipids tomorrow , the nurse is calling tonight to let me know when she will arrive , seem to have a right box o trick n drips for her ! Think as it's colder today i'm gonna get my hot watter bottle out for my tum tonight , it's good for increasing the blood flow , therefore helping thicken the lining . Also Chinese thinking say 'Baby can't grow in a cold place' THOUGH A HOTTI SHOULD NOT BE USED AFTER ET - IT WOULD FRY THE CARGO .

Will try and catch you again later ,

x x x


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone 

Freespirit Good luck with your intralipids tomorrow ! I might try the hot water bottle tonight aswell  

Kittycat Im so excited for you only tonight to go!!!!! I dont know how you have managed to not test early though, you sure have will power cant wait to hear your good news tomorrow    

Emmac hope your feeling ok today xx

jen-v glad your feeling better   

love to everyone and sending you all     xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

smudge - hey hun hope you are feeling ok how are your heads recently mine are getting worse, but still not too bad.  Counting down the days til scan time eek exciting xx

freespirit - hope intralipids god ok, good luck xx

Kit - well hun I really hope and     that you get our first BFP, I hope you get some sleep tonight and will looking forward to seeing your result xx

Katena - hope you ok at the start of your 2ww hope you not going too    xx

jen 84 - mmm ice cream I really shouldnt buy it in xx

annied- good luck for scan tomorrow, I have mine next thurs then ET the following tues, so not sure how your clinic will time it, but good luck x

jen - v - hye hope still feeling a bit better hunni xx

AFM - well feeling ok, got a big get together with DH family on Sunday and meeting some i have never met before, hope i am not a raging hormonal mess or I may not make the best impression hehe. My wall chart is doing great takes the presure of me remembering if i have had certain things, as i have memory like a sieve!!!  I also went shopping and bought ORANGE knickers!!! 3 for £8 at sainsburys brilliant!! xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Oh greif , i seem to be checking here every 10 minutes , and i've been up since 6! Kit sweetheart , i really really hope your ok and will post soon x      Nurse coming inbetween 10 and 11 , quite looming forward to my enforced sit down , but don't have a clue what i'll talk to her about for the 2 odd hours she'll be here ?


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

I have been awol for a bit, the last week has been a nightmare.  My son was ill the weekend, I was then ill Mon/Tues and I also got my AF Sunday which was the period from hell.  So, so heavy and completely drained me.

I was up today at 5.00am to travel 100 miles to Oxford for my DR blood test, will get the results tomorrow, but she is confident it will all be ok, as I have been bleeding for 5 days now.

Kittycatt-  Thinking of you today, really hope it is good news for you : ) 

Katena- 1 grade 1 embie on board, that is fantastic news.  Wishing you lots of luck.  

Songbird80- Just read your post about your infection, gutted for you, but like you say, I know that you will be gutted if your FET is delayed, but you don't want anything that could stop you getting a BFP.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Hello to all you other ladies and anyone else near ET day or are we all nearer the end of the month?

Baby dust to you all.

Stacey
x


----------



## kittycatt

Hi all - sorry to keep you in suspense - i don't know yet either!!!     arrrggghhh!!!!!

blood test this morning - got to ring between 1.30 and 2pm so will let you guys know asap..... on a positive note - AF hasn't showed her face either....     x x x x x x x x


----------



## smudge52

hi all, just a quick one as got to get back to work but just wanted to see how you went kittycat i have all my fingers, toes and my legs crossed for you!!!!!!! i cant stand the  suspense!!!!!  

hope everyone else is ok and will do personals later xxxxx


----------



## jen-v

good afternoon my fertility friends!

kittycatt, whatever your results are, sending       , you know we're all thinking of you

staceysm, sorry you've had a bad week, AF is really good news - sounds like your body is doing the right things  

freespirit - how was the intralipids? Hope it wasn't uncomfortable, and that you managed to chill out properly - sounds like just enough time to watch a good film with your nurse - that's what I would do! I'm also trying to keep tummy and feet warm in this dodgy British summer - I've taken to wearing vests! hows your appetite now? I've lost mine too a bit (although always room for the odd bit of chocolate) My lovely backside injections start Saturday - when do yours?

Em mac -   for headaches I've been looking for orange knickers too! no luck so far, as I somehow feel patterns, flowers or frills would interfere with the serious fertility vibe ... how silly!   I've bought a ridiculous orange kaftan thing in the sames, which looks terrible on me - but will be perfact for meditation, and no-one can see me! I'm glad I can tell you ladies, as everyone else I know would find this way beyond ridiculous  

annied - my FET's hopefully the day after scan - there are so many things clinics seem to do differently - have no idea why! 

MJ - I have the same side-effect - really hoping it won't get in the way of tx

songbird, jen-84, dk600, katena, sugarpielaura and kuki and everyone else - hope you are all ok

AFM, doing much better, doing my meditation cd every day, imagining my uterus red and cushiony! Still don't believe this is going to work for me this time, but feel less convinced that it never will - progress! FET next week.... jen-v


----------



## kittycatt

Hi all..... well sorry to tell you all it isn't good news   
HCG level of 13 only so there is some pregnancy hormone there but not enough to sustain a pregnancy at this stage.....probably will be early m/c in next few days. Same as my fresh cycle really. Got to go back next week for bloods to make sure levels have dropped completely....feel utterly empty.  So sorry everyone, need all of you to stay positive and strong for all your journeys ahead of you.  

I'll get my head together, don't worry, love and hugs to everyone    

Kit x x x


----------



## jen-v

so, so sorry, kit. we're here if you need us jen-v x


----------



## dk600

Arr *kittycatt* i dont know what to say,,,, so so so sorry. I know that it tears the heart right out of you but be strong. Is there any chance that your levels are just low at the mo ? surely they could increase x


----------



## annied

<<<hugs>>> to *Kit* - I hope you find a way through. dk is right though - nothing is over till the fat auntie sings. xx

I'm going for FET on Monday, so quite relieved to get a date at last. Just hope my two frosties make it..

Big love and stuff to you all....xx


----------



## freespirit.

Kit   I am really so very sorry to hear of your result , there are no right words to say at such devistating times - I'm so sorry hunni


----------



## smudge52

so sorry kitt, you know where we are if you need us hun xxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

hey

Kit - i am so sorry hunni     make sure you gets lots of cuddles in with your DH and look after each other xxx

big hi to everyone else
xxx


----------



## jen84

Hi
Kit-im really sorry . Lots of     

Hope everyone else is doin ok.i had my first emorional breakdown today so not having a good one. 

Jen84 x x


----------



## kittycatt

Do you know you guys are just so wonderful.  Thank you sooo much for all your hugs, thoughts and love.  Yes its not over until fat Aunt F sings....I think I can hear her in the distance though.

My eyes are puffy and tired from the tears today. It's a heart ripper for sure. I don't remember it being this bad last time - or do you just block out the pain after time? Or maybe because I know we are back to square one and how strong a person needs to be to get through the weeks of injections, the pokings and proddings and the rest.

I sobbed on dear DH, he held me close and told me how much he loved me and how we'd get through this.  And he's right. We will.  Not today, not tomorrow, but we will together. Our time will come. Like all of us, our time will come. I just hope and pray for us all its soon, very very soon.

jen - 84 sending you such love and hugs - it is normal and completely understandable to breakdown. Its a hell of an emotional rollercoaster ride    

Annied - lots of love and   for FET Monday and for your frosties  

As for all of my dear fertility friends - your support has helped me through today and the last few weeks and I can't thank you enough.  It's all part of the journey, some journeys are longer and harder than others, sometimes you get lost along the way, sometimes you have to try different routes and yes...sometimes you breakdown! But someday you'll arrive at the one place you planned to get to all along. And when that day comes, it will make the journey seem a walk in the park.

I'll keep checking in here too if thats OK - I need to find out how you are all doing!  

Love, hugs and FET happiness and success to you all as always,
Kit
xxxxx  xxxxx


----------



## dk600

[/b]kittycatt[/b] I have to say, you are an amazing person. What you have just written moved me to tears. I heard and felt your pain yet still you care so dearly for others and remain positive. You are a credit to yourself and you should
both be proud of you courage and your strength in this long and painful journey x

Never give up................... it will happen.................we just don't know when x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Kittycatt:  I am soooo sorry.     Your post was just so moving and I really  hope that it all happens for you soon.  Stay strong and remember that we are here for you anytime that you need us.     

Songbird:  Sorry to hear about your grandad and really sorry to hear of your infection.  I hope that the antibiotics work and vent away here anytime.   

MJ:  Thanks.  Hope the side effects aren't too bad for you.  How many progynova are you on a day at the moment?

Katena:  Congrats on being PUPO.    Hope that 22nd comes around fast for you.

JenV:  Sorry that you have been having a few down days.  It really is very hard but like others have said, I know a lady who was 39 when her tx was successful.  Wishing you lots of luck and PMA.  Hope that you are feeling better and tx goes well.

Smudge:  No exercise.  I think that I would love to be told that!  

Em:  Hope that you are managing to keep you high PMA.  Orange pants are great.  I will need to try and get some.  

Dk600:  Welcome.  The whole blast thing is very hard.  We got 10 eggs and 8 fertilised on my fresh cycle.  I couldn't have a transfer and we decided to push them all to blast before the freeze so we knew what we were dealing with.  4 of our 8 embies made it to blast and they are now frozen and waiting for us.  I  think that like the thawing rates, FET rates are clinic dependant.  I know that at my clinic 90% of embies survive the thaw and that the success rates for FET are the same as fresh cycles so here's hoping.

Annied:  How did your scan go?  Well I hope.

Stacey:  Sorry to hear that and hope that you are feeling better soon.

Jen84:  It is such a tough thing to go through and I hope that you are feeling a bit better.    

Afm, I finished my pill on Tuesday and now waiting for af.  Normally I woul dhave started spotting before the end of the packs as I run them together but nothing so far.    A bit worried that she does not arrive and not quite sure what would happen then.  Did anyone find that the drugs from the fresh cycle mucked up their cycle?

xx


----------



## smudge52

Kittycat, that was such a moving post   you are so brave, but every word you wrote was true and we will all get there one day. Take time now for yourselves and please keep checking in, it will be nice to keep in touch xxxx


----------



## dk600

sugarpielaura: the drugs didnt mess up my af this time but it did on the first ivf,, it was late and very messy  

Thing is when you are waiting for af to come, its like waiting for the kettle to boil     Im waiting for my af as my et date it dependant..............  ..........all just a waiting game !!


----------



## sugarpielaura

DK600:  Thanks.  Do you mean the first bleed after failed fresh cycle or the bleed after that?  Not sure what I would do as I am on the pill and have absolutely no cycle on my own.  I only bleed becasue the pill makes me.

xx


----------



## dk600

well it was the bleed after the fail cycle and a number after that!!  in fact it messed me up for about 4 months  

are you waiting to have af to start treatment?


----------



## Songbird80

Oh kitty I'm so so sorry. Im standing at the bus stop with tears in my eyes for you xxx I truly feel your pain... It's beyond anyone's imagination that's never been through this. For now you just need to cry it out and feel how you feel and know that in a few days you'll feel brighter again... Because you will. 

I don't want to bombard you now (god knows you must feel emotionally drained) but have you had any immunes testing done? Again, not something to have to think about now but a really lovely and knowledgable ff'er told me about it ages ago, I went to get tested upfront before starting tx and found out I had quite a few dodgy levels but with the right tx (drips and steroids) the consultant seems positive about the chances of an eventual bfp. Its a really tricky area as obviously some people just do have to go through more cycles than others but I do know lots of people with good quality embryos and recurrent bfn's find out they have immune deficiencies, have the right treatment alongside their Ivf cycle and then go on to get bfps so may be worth doing the tests.  It's a contradictory area and some consultants don't buy it at all but I've met a lot of women that swear immunes treatment gave then their babies so just thought I'd mention it as a consideration for you.

Lots and lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Evening everyone ,

*Kit * , Sending you more    sweetheart  please don't fel you have to stop posting here or anything , please let us continue to support you .

*Stacey* , sorry to hear B has been poorly  5 am is very early to be hitting the road for the clinic , especially when AF is here , i guess i am really lucky in that my clinic is half hour away . I hope you get the all clear with your results tomorrow , whats next ? Porgynova ?

*Jen V* The intralipids went well , the nurse was lovely and chatty so there was no akwardness about what do we talk about etc . Felt pretty drained afterwards and could of done with a snooze TBH . I proceeded to feel more poxy as the afternoon went on really , SE of the Prednisolone also starting to kick in i think . Didn't make it a whole lot better by DH forgetting to wish me luck or even comment on todays events until i bought it up this evening , and his reaction was 'well you know i was thinking bout you and wishing you luck' I know i'm sensitive and strung out right now , but he's lost his brownie points this week casue of it  Feeling a bit low today .............. Think i'm gonna treat myself to orange knickers tomorrow - my PG FET friend bought the Sainsburies ones too  .......... Don't think i'm gonna streach to a kaftan though - your post did make me  how your wrote about that . My appetite is still not great , feel a bit nausious (sp) really , blummin S/E , looking at my tummy you would think i'm eating 6 square meals a day  Not sure when i start stabbing the clexane and prontogest , will know more after my scan on tuesday - are you pshyched up for your booty jabs ?

*Annie* , Great news you have your ET date , I always feel better when i know something is definatly happening , it seems to give me the bit of control i crave .

*Jen 84* ,  I too had my first emotional breakdown today , decided to tell my elderly neighbour what was happening , i do a bit of cleaning for her and basically do a fair bit of care for her and i decided that i just couldn't do the whole cloak and lies thing with her pretending something else was wrong , so i went round and sobbed me socks off to her , whilst making her swear to not breath a word of what i was saying to any living sole - I was the total crazed obsessed hormonal woman  . How are you feeling this evening sweetie ? Can you refresh me where abouts you are at in your cycle ?

*Sugar* , would you likeone of my lovely AF dances  Oh go on then .......    Sorry can't help with your other question though hun 
*
Songbird* , My fellow immunie , where are you up to with your drugs ? I'm on progynova 3 x a day , viagra 2 x day , prednisolone 1 x a day and asprin 1 x a day - have you had your intralipids yet for this cycle ? Are you feeling k*a*kered too yet ?

Freespirit


----------



## Songbird80

Hey Free spirit

Sorry to hear you felt shoddy today... I hope your neighbour was lovely to you. 

Ok I need to get involved in this orange pant thang immediately!! I'm going on a hunt tomorrow 

Drugwise : I'm on progynova x 3 at the mo. Due to start prednisolene 25mg daily on Sunday and then gestone (same as prontagest) and cyclogest (one in the morning, one at night), clexane and baby aspirin. Not to mention the hardcore anti biotics I'm taking to kill this meanie infection, as well as probiotic pills. Oh and I had LIT last week and  I'm booked in for either intralipds and ivig tomorrow and next Friday if the consultant tells me tomorrow that I can still to ahead. Flipping heck - I've just realised how much I'm taking!! Ive had to set reminders in my phone all day to remember to take everything!

Night night xx


----------



## jen84

Hi
Songbird80- omg you really are on a lot of stuff its no wonder that you need reminders. 

Freesprit- I love your af dances they really make me smile. Im feeling a bit better tonight dh has been making me laugh,so that helped. Im glad that I wasn't the only one with extreme hormones today.i had a rough day at work due to my boss driving me  .long story short I ended up on the phone to my area manager in tears luckly she didnt mind to much.but once the tears started they just wouldnt stop! Anyway where im at at the min, been d/r since July 8th on suprecur injections, ive got baseline scan on august 16th then if all is quiet with scan start progynova on august 19th. I got one frostie day2 at min but they hopefully want to get it to blast stage before et.all being well it defrosts ! Fingers crossed. 

Hope everyone else is ok
      jen84


----------



## freespirit.

Jen ,just looked at the luner calender and were ready for full moon , so hopefully emotions may calm after the weekend x Note to self ~ charge crystals tomorrow .


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ah .... that explains it all - as one ruled by said moon ... my hormones and emotions are all over the place!!  All is crystal clear!!
    
Mini xx


----------



## tracey81

Hiya Brookie, 

How did everything go with ur scan and blood tests?

Tracey


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI

Dk600:  Thanks.  I really hope that af arrives!    Yeah, I take the pill as my D/R and finished on Tuesday so as soon as af arrives, then I can start to take the FET drugs.  Just waiting!!  I have no cycle at all on my own so if the pill doesn't make af arrive, then not quite sure what the clinic will do.  When I came off the pill years ago ttc, I only had one period in over a year.

Freespirit:  Thanks for the dance.  Much appreciated.    Just still waiting.  I am due to start back at work on Monday and was really hoping that af would have arrived so that I can make appointment with clinic to get drugs as going to be really hard next week!!  Never ideal is it!  I am sure that your neighbour is glad that you have confided in her and actually it will have helped you to unburden yourself a bit as well.  DH - mine is like that as well sometimes.  

Jen84:  Glad that you are feeling a bit better today.  

Can I ask a couple of questions please.  Will I get the whole swollen tummy thing again on the prog tablets?  I don't think that my clinic give me a baseline scan to start the FET.  I have to phone on the first day of my period, collect the drugs and off I go.  Does that sound normal?

xx


----------



## dk600

*sugarpielaura* I asked at my planning meeting (as I'm a 'what if' kind of person ) and they said that if my af didn't come then they would treat me the same as those patients that had irregular periods or no periods at all.

Basically they would just 'pick' a date and use that as day 1.

They only like to get in sync with your body in case it decides half way thro the treatment that it is going to have a bleed regardless of the drugs and that blows the entire cycle!!

So if af don't arrive shortly, then contact the clinic and have a 'firm' word   If you don't normally get af naturally, then there is no reason why they need to wait to manipulate your body around your natural day 1! (if that makes any sense )


----------



## Ale40

Hi all, 

May I jump on this boat? 

My name is Alessandra and I am too one of the many faces of infertility. This is going to be our 2nd attempt at FET.

My DP is 45, I am 38, we are together for 15 years and we don't have children at home -  just our little angel Betina looking after us. 

In March 2010, we underwent an ICSI at Homerton (East London, under London and City PCT), and I became pregnant. But  36 weeks and four days later, our little baby daughter feel asleep. Betina lost her life to a genetic diesease. 

In July this year we tried a FET, but my body never responded to Progynova, hence my lining was always too thin for the ET. We had a follow up appointment and the consultant decided for another go at FET. 

Also, in 2007 I suffered TIA (a 'small' stroke). Trombophilia results came positive for Low Protein S levels, so I am always on Clexane during tx.

My meds will arrive next week, I should start taking them by 9, 10 September.

I hope we are not hoping for too much:  a 'boring', textbook type  pregnancy, leading to a happy, healthy child.


I believe I learnt a thing or two during our journey - from vitamins to bereavement. I am happy to help 

How is everyone doing?  Any Homerton patients here?

Love and babydust,

 
 
 
Ale

P.S. Do we have a HOF or something on this thread? It would be cool to know each other dates for baseline scans, preps, ETs, ECs, OTDs....


----------



## dk600

Hi *Ale* Welcome aboard 
So sorry to hear about your little darling daughter xxx you really have had a rough journey.

We dont seem to have anything to show dates of treatment etc on this thread but it would be a good idea


----------



## dk600

*Ale* when is you ET day booked for ?

*sugarpielaura* are you due to start the med's soon after your day 1 then? and how long do you need to take them before ET ? I have been told that i have to wait for my day 1 then the drugs start 21 days after that  However they did say that they were a small clinic and if it was a bigger clinic in London then maybe i would start the drugs and ET would be booked much earlier!!
Sometimes i think that I'm just there to fill the empty spaces in the dairy


----------



## Betty-Boo

dk600 - I did start a sticky topic some time ago, where dates etc can be updated 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.0

Anyone want to be added - please PM me only as I'll miss them if they're in the forums ... Would hate to miss anyone out 

Would be great to add to the list...

Mini xx


----------



## dk600

Thanks Mini


----------



## sugarpielaura

Dk600: Thanks for that info.  I have a lot going on inside in that I can't come off the pill as my endo is very aggressive and, in my gynae's words, would be like "opening a can of worms" so I am always on the pill and then come off for tx. My fresh cycle was in June and luckily my clinic treats women with endo with 3 months consectutive pill as D/R and then we got started.

For the fresh cycle, I had scan on day 3 and started the drugs there and then. For the FET, they have said that I will start on day 2 as they need to override my brain signals and thicken my lining. I have started to get some light cramps today and the tiniest bit of spotting (if I go looking for it! ).* What classifies as day 1??* I was quite relieved but am now imagining the pain.  Due to my endo, my periods are bad with rectal bledding, RV pain and now bladder issues as well we think. Joy!! I have been told that I will be taking the meds for about 2 weeks and then et but they will monitor me about 10 days in to see how lining is looking etc... I haven't had a transfer at all as it was cancelled due to fluid in my uterine cavity. Praying that it doesn't happen this time but they won't know!

I'm not quite sure why day 21 but perhaps different clinics do it in different ways? I guess we need to trust that they know what they are doing.

Ale: I am so sorry to hear about your daughter and wish you all the very best for the future ets. Indeed, I hope that we all have the textbook and very boring pregnancies and thanks for the offer of advice. I may well be asking you various questions.

xx


----------



## kittycatt

Hi everyone,

Ale - what a tough jourmey you have had, I wish you all the very best with your FET    
Mini / Freespirit - So it's all the moon's fault then!!! I'll think i'll use that excuse more often....   Not that you can see the moon through all of the cloud and rain here....... 
Thanks for the link mini - and thanks for your   and support freespirit

Songbird, that sounds like a million drugs....hope you are OK and thank you so much for your kind words   I will ask about the immune stuff - I have no idea about that and it's not been talked about with me at my clinic - but 2 the same now and I'll be asking some questions on that for sure.

Sugarpie Laura.  Im not sure about the tummy thing with the meds as I had natural FET with just HCG trigger at end.  My clinic sees day 1 as the first day of your AF. I hope your AF doesn't give you too much pain with the other probs, and sending you    and   that it doesn't get cancelled for you again.

DK600 - my fresh cycle messed me up completely too - took 4 months too to ovulate again....

I hope everyone else is doing just fine too - lots of   and   to you all

AFM.  A few wobbles and tears today and not much sleep last night but on the whole OK.  I have enquired about acupuncture and hopefully will get a consultation in the next week or so..... (he actually has a cancellation tomorrow afternoon but am waiting for him to give me a ring about that one) Have any of you got advice on the whole acupuncture thing? I hear its really good for IVF and Im sure some of you have mentioned it in past posts.....any info would be greatly appreciated.  
The plumber and electrician is back tomorrow to put all the pipes and wires back for the bathroom so no lie in there for me either!  

Love to all
x x x  x x x


----------



## Brookie

Hi Tracey

It's great you've finally got your dates sorted!  

Had my scan y'day and everything looked fine. Think they were just checking for any abnormalities. My next appt with consultant not until the 8th Sept so I won't find out about the blood tests til then. AGES away  

I spoke to the nurse though & she said, all going well, I'll prob start down reg on day 21 which will be end of Sept, and then HRT two weeks after that so thaw & transfer should be end of October. I'll be a month behind you! I saw a nutritionist during the week & she set out some suggestions re diet & supplements for pre IVF. It's all in a word doc so let me know if you're interested in having a look & I can email it to you. 

Take care 
Bx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 
I have missed so much since yesterday so apologies if I dont respond to everyone but dont have massive amounts of time tonight.

Ale - welcome to the thread   reading your journey so far really inspires me as you sound so strong and determined it it great to see after everything you have been through.  Willbe following your journey and hopefully see you get to be PUPO this time     xx

kit  - you are bound to have a wobble you wouldnt be normal if you didnt big hugs    .  I am having acupuncture and i did on my last cycle, can be amazing for ivf and they work to do different things at different stages, like increase blood flow to uterus when trying to get lining thicker, calming things down before ET as well as generally making your body to function better and more in harmony so i greatly recommended it. xx

Jen 84 - big hugs    sorry to hear you were having a rubbish day yesterday hope today has been better and you feeling more like you xx

smudge - how you doing thinking nice thickening thoughts for next week     xx

freespirit - glad all went well yesterday, sorry about your DH i really do think they forget everything we have to do and just take for granted that we have done what we needed to in a day, guess he felt bad but not surprised he is in the bad books.  hope you feeling ok today and SE not been too bad    xx

sugarpielaura - I dont have baseline scans either hun, hope that AF arrives soon  xx

songbird - get them orange knickers sainsburys ones are invisible panty line too so added bonus!! not surprised you got reminders set  - the things we do!!! lets hope it all worth it in the end  xx

Dk600  - hope you ok today hun xx

Katena - thinking of you on the 2ww hope time is passing quickly xx

sorry if i have missed anyone.

AFM - well busy weekend ahead so sorry if i am quiet on here.  Feeling ok still not mega high PMA but think that is just drugs affecting moods.  wore knickers yesterday DH was not pleased as they are colour of rival footy team hahaha how sad are men!!! headaches been better last few days but been drinking daft amount of water so maybe that has done the trickxx

speak soon Em xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Kittycatt: Thanks. It is only natural for you to have wobbles and tears.     Sending you massive hugs.  I hope that all goes well with the plumber and electrician tomorrow and that they don't make too much of a mess!   I have had a few sessions of acupuncture.  I found it quite relaxing and had read all the positives of having it so thought it was worth a go.  I need to start up again in time for et.  Can I ask: you said previously that your first FET was cancelled as you hadn't ovulated?  I thought that it didn't matter if you didn't ovulate in FET as they already have the embies on ice, or I am way off?

Brookie:  That is great about your scan.    I would be very interested in what the nutritionist said about the diet and IVF supplements.  I am taking folic acid at the moment and that is it!

Em:  Glad that your headaches are better and hope that they stay that way.  

Afm, well, I have the tiniest bit of spotting and I phoned the clinic.  I have to phone them back once I have a proper flow and then they will get me in for my first cetrotide injection and to give me the drugs nd talk me through the dates for scans etc...  She said that they can start any day up to day 4, so looks like I will be heading in on Mon or Tues.  Unfortunately I am a teacher and start back school on Mon so not the best timing.  Oh well...

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Evening you chatty lot !
I haven't got long on here tonight either so i can't manage a full round of personals - I also have a busy day tomorrow with a wedding to go to which is a couple of hours away , not looking forward to it at all TBH , it will be a right old party , and drink will be in full flow , and well when your the sober one it's not a right barrel of laughs is it . All be worth it in the end though  
On the whole , despite feeling about 98  today has been a better day , though i did look for orange knickers in Sainsburies and alas the shelf was bare of them  
*Brooke* , Welcome to the thread - I for one would be mega interested to hear what the nuritionalist had to say re fertility foods , could i have a copy please ? 
*Kit* , My last , and sucessfull TX was the first one i had acupuncture for so i definalty rate it , in fact that cycle i got 14 blasts and my thickest ever lining ! Maybe you could start by googling acupuncture and fertility in your area and then check them out on here [/url] http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/index.php/about-us/find-an-acupuncturist.html
*Sugar * Your AF sounds horrendous  hope she is gentle this time . My clinic always say day one is your first day full flow , but full flow has to be before noon to count . I didn't DR or have a scan before starting , i just started taking my meds ( progynova , asprin and viagra ) on day one and i go in for a scan and bloods , monotoring on day 12 . Re the progynova , something is definalty making me feel bloated so i imagine it's some S/E  
*Ale *I am so very very sorry to hear about the tragic loss of your darling daughter  You are a brave lady coming on and saying you will openly share your experiences if it will help others . I  you will get your bundle of joy this time 

Right got to shake me  i'll pop back later on me phone , but as it's a wind up model (  ) i can't do propper replies on it .

Laters 
Freespirit
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wow 14 blasts!!  Fabulous!!


It's been busy on here - loads are going to be on the 2WW together - fabulous (my fav word btw..) means lots of support... 


As for tears, worries etc - think I'd be more concerned if we didn't have emotional blips - think we all need a big   
Am working this weekend then off on holibobs Monday! Yay!!  Bit of Sun before I really take my head out of the sand ... (   bit dark in there..)
Take care


Mini xx


----------



## Little-Lee

Ladies

I am just in the process of doing my 1st FET (3rd tx).
I went for my first scan yesterday & I think ET will be round early September.

Hope no one minds me joining  

xxxx


----------



## kittycatt

Hi again - just am additional quick one from me....

Welcome Little - Lee! 

Sugarpie- I think it's because I was on a natural cycle for this FET - no medication apart from hcg trigger - so I had to ovulate to make sure the conditions and timings were just right for ET of my frosties.  And after frsch cycle in March/April, it took me until this time to get back to ovulating again. I too have only ever taken folic acid and nothing else.....

Thanks for all your advice on acupuncture too - I've done quite a bit of research and will def check out the link freespirit  thanks 

Happy weekend all 

Kit
x x x   x x x


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girls

Welcome to Ale and Little-Lee!

Brooke - would love a copy of the nutritionist advice too!

Just a quickie as DF is asleep beside me and will go bonkers if he wakes  and sees me on this in bed! He says I'm obsessed and need clear head space - impossible with all this IF business I find!!

So I'm having to delay this FET in order to take 5 weeks of antibiotics (5 WEEKS!!!!!) to shift the uterine infection. So looks like my ET won't be until mid-end sept instead. BALLS is what I say!! But I suppose it's better to get rid than rush it and minimise the chance of success. So I'll be sticking around this thread for a wee while!!

Hope everyone's ok.

Kitty - lots of hugs to you x

Katena - how's your 2ww going so far?!

Songbird x


----------



## freespirit.

Songbird , i'm so sorry to hear you have to have all those antibiotics and delay you ET :-( That is sooooo disapointing , but as you say better to get it done and out the way with rather than minamise chances ((hugz))


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

What is everyone up to this weekend?  I live in Kent and it is grey and rainy : (  We have to go to B & Q and get something for our fence, as our neighbour has got a new puppy and our 4 month old Westie has decided he wants to join her by digging holes under the fence.  Apparently my DH said I need to keep and eye on the dog more!  Yeah, I have time for that with a 20 month old, eyes in back of head springs to mind and broom up ****!  

Freespirit- I start progynova tomorrow, so  I have no idea how it will effect me, not to much hopefully.

Kittycatt- Sorry to hear about your bad news, stay strong and I really hope that things work out for you.

Songbird80- You will be rattling soon and the phone reminder alarms are brilliant, I would have missed my drugs loads of time without them.

Jen84- Why do some clinics try and get the frosties to blast and some don't?  I have 3 x 3 day frosties and they said they wont risk losing them and therefore put them back the same day they defrost them?  All very strange.  

Katena- How are you?  I don't think I have seen a post from you for a while?  Have you had FET?

Hugs and good wishes to the rest of you ladies.  Catch up soon.

Stacey
x


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, wow I cant keep up, but will try my best  

Songbird Very dissapointing that you have to delay things but def better to get rid of the nasties so that your embies can have a nice snug home to settle into xx

Kittycat cry and stumble as much as you like, scream and shout as much as you like, I find it makes you stronger for the next go xx   

Little-lee and ale welcome to the extremely chatty, but fantastic group xxx

Brooke I would love a copy of that aswell please  

Mini Minx Hope you have a fantastic holiday xx

Freespirit i love reading your posts they always make me laugh no matter how sad I feel. Hope you have a great day today x I have a wedding on the 27th (hopefully i will be pupo by then) so obvisouly wont be drinking either so guess I will sit back and watch other people making idiots of themselves instead of it being me for a change   Mind you I know Id rather be sober for the next 9 months!!!! Do you still have your scan on the 16th? xx

sugarpie YIPPEEE for af coming excited for you roll on the next stage xxx

EmMac So glad your headaches are better, we dont have long till our scans now. hope you enjoy your weekend xx

staceysm hi its also grey and raining here, dh is working today so not doing much, already done the shopping, we are going to hopefully have a duvet day tomorrow.  Hope you have a good day and dont get too wet at the bbq xx

afm headaches have practically gone keep getting af type cramps but am hoping its the pills doing their job an not my body deciding its had enough   starting to feel like im going completely   with it all now I have to keep double checking ive taken everything properly and writing it all down Im a complete fruit loop.  Have my scan on Tuesday cant wait.  I have been doing gentle exercise at the gym ie 40 mins walking on the tread mill and you should see the looks i get from the slim jims who are running for 20 then on the cross trainers then on the bikes etc etc they must think im a real lazy idiot   and wonder why the hell im going to a gym  

Anyway hope everyone is ok and speak to you soon xxx Have a nice weekend xx


----------



## freespirit.

Smudge , it's nice to know i can make a fellow list checkin loon smile ;-) Yes my scan is still all systems go for Tuesday


----------



## taylor1977

Oh my goodness, not been on for a while and so much has happened !!

Well I had my scan and bloods and all was ok so got teh green light for starting the HRT last Thursday.... Yeah !!! It has given me a slight all over rash ( great) for about 2 hours after my tablet then goes  I am happy now I have a treatment plan I can follow with a transfer date of 29th if all goes to plan. Any advice on supplements, tricks to help thicken my lining ?

Also, we have a trip to Portugal planned for middle of September, is it ok to fly and what about swimming with the crinone ?

The fertility nurse I would be fine as I will have tested by then but I am not so sure ?

Hope you guys are all going good x x


----------



## kittycatt

Hi all!

Taylor - Hi, only tips I've got is pineapple juice, whole milk and brazil nuts!!!   And that's from the rest of us on here....oh and orange knickers . . .. 

Smudge - glad the headaches have almost gone - your not   
I'd do the same and write everything down. Wishing you lots of   and   for scan Tuesday....

Stacey - it's actually sunny and warm here (Penistone - north of Sheffield) we've had dull and rainy for past few days so glad to see some sunshine.  My big sis lives in Kent - Hextable. Good luck with dog watching and fence mending!!!!  

Songbird - gutted you have to wait, that must be frustrating but you right - it's better you get rid and give yourself the best possible chance  

Free spirit - I checked out my acupuncturist on link - he's all registered / trained with relevant bodies from what I read and am off to see him later this afternoon for a chat about treatment. So feeling  about that. Good luck and  for Tuesday scan  

Em - thanks for the advice too - I still haven't got the knickers yet but out and about this afternoon so may well keep my eye out.  I think my DH would just be upset at just the fact they were orange!!!   Glad your headaches are better too.

Brooke - Hi, really sounds interesting about the nutritional advice before IVF.  I def be interested in having a nosey at that....as I've got some time now to prepare for next ICSI round.....

AFM - feel quite positive today actually. Not sure how but emotions are a law unto themselves.  I think because I've sorted out seeing an acupuncturist and hoping that will help me to feel better and prepare me for next round of ICSI.  Still no AF, but last fresh cycle it was 18 days past ovulation....
Off to a friends 40th birthday tonight - I too will be sitting back and watching others getting p***ed and making fools of themselves! Am driving too so that will save a fortune in taxi fare.... and then I can sneak off home when I've had enough too  

have a great weekend everyone  

x x x   x x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Hope you all having a good day today and making the most of your weekends.

kit - hope you enjoy the 40th tonight, you are doing so well and glad you are having some good days in the middle of the bad ones, at least you will have some light relief tonight. xx

taylor - hey how you doing, there is alot going on on there I cant keep up either.  glad things are moving for you and your ET is just 6 days after me so will be 2ww together.  I am having 5 brazil nuts/oint of whole milk and pineapple (inc core) everyday to help lining and acupuncture.  Lots of protein, red meat etc is also good.  xx

smudge - hey you glad your head is better funny really as mine have improved too, bodies must be getting used to drugs maybe.  I do my last inj next friday when do you stop them?  Haha about the gym you are good to bother going to walk i would have used it as a good excuse not to bother - i need more motivation!!! xx

stacey - hope you have a nice DIY weekend with your family sounds nice think i am gonna spend a grey (but warm) day up north with my sis and her kiddies. xx

songbird - sorry to hear about your 5 week delay but if it means you have more chance by waiting 5 weeks it is soooo worth it to be in tip top shape.  x

little lee - we dont mind at all welcome and good luck for your 3rd try, its my 2nd FET but 3rd transfer in all so lets hope its 3rd time lucky xx

minx  - have a lovely hols and hope you find your head right up and held high ready to go on your return xx

freespirit - hope the wedding is better than you expected and you are having a lovely time xx

sugarpielaure - glad things are looking to start soon for you, dont worry about work these dont happen at convenient times ever!! but some things are just more important than anything else and hopefully it will be all worth it in the end xx

AFM - well feeling really good today been shopping a bit this morn to buy material to attempt to make bunting for my niece who is 1 in a few weeks ...so lets hope i manage not to make a pigs ear of it!!  got a very bruised belly now from injecs which never had before think it is just complaining!! keeping all crossed for a good scan on thurs - cant come quick enough.

em xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Happy weekend.  It is grey and   here and has been for days now.  

Kittycatt:  Thanks.  That makes sense.  I am am FET HRT! I hop ethat you enjoy the 40th party tonight and am glad to hear that you are feeling positive.    Hope that it comtinues.  Also great that you have booked an acupuncturist and I hope that you enjoy it.

Freespirit:  Thanks.    I really hope so too.  I am most worried about the effects of the prog tablets on me as they are pure oestrogen and that is what my endo feeds off of.  Hope that they don't put me in too much pain.    Hope that you enjoy the wedding and that the weather is nice for it as well.

Songbird:  Sorry to hear that you have the antibiotics to take for 5 weeks but like others have said, hopefully then you will be in tip top condition for your wee embies to come onboard.  

Smudge:  Glad that your headaches are almost gone and that you are taking it easy in the gym.  At least you are still going.  I would use it as an excuse to stop going!!    Hope that all goes well at your scan on Tuesday.

Taylor:  Great that you are all started.  How are you finding the drugs?  et on 29th seems quite far away.  You seem to be on the drugs for a good few weeks.  I thought that it was only 2 weeks but guess I was maybe kidding myself!

Em:  Glad that youa re feeling well today and hope that the bunting goes well too.

Afm, well   arrived and phoned clinic this morning.  To go in on Monday morning at 7.30am   for my first mega dose of cetroride (inject me there) and then they will tell me when to take the tablets and pessaries etc... as well as when to have the 3 top up cetrotide injections so I guess that it is all go.   Really hoping that I get to transfer this time and that my body copes ok with the prog tablets and my endo.  Need to do it though.  So, should also know on Monday when my scan is going to be.  Busy day on Monday as I am also back to work after the summer holidays (teacher).

xx


----------



## taylor1977

Sugarpielaura, I thought my protocol was long but it was last time, I seemed to be on Synarel for forever before injections. I started spray this time on 14th July. I was originally booked for the 22nd but Bourne Hall changed it to the 29th ........ who knows why !!!
I have my next scan around the 23rd of Aug. I have been eating my brazil nuts and drinking my milk like a good girl. I have booked my holiday today for September ( we will know by then) so if its bad news I can enjoy the sunshine with a white wine and if it's good news I will be very excited & terrified with a diet coke ..........either way we are going with our friends who know about the IVF so it will be good to have a good friend there for a shoulder to cry on if required as the other half is useless when I am a emotional wreck. After this year we need a holiday !

xxx


----------



## jen-v

My, what a lot of chatting there’s been! big catchup coming up…

Kittycat – more     . I know you must have days of feeling awful, but you are doing brilliantly to be so positive at least some of the time!  I agree making a plan can really help. Good luck with the acupuncture – I’ve found it really powerful for dealing with stress and anxiety, as well as the uterus blood flow magic, which I have no idea about, but really hope its working – its my first cycle with acupuncture. I would say, though, that it you don’t like the first practitioner you try, don’t give up – they all have different techniques, i.e. some hurt more than others!! I always seem to feel the pain, so this was very important to me – we have too many needles in our lives already… 

Dk600 hope you are managing to wait – lots of distractions!

Freespirit – sorry, sounds like you had some difficult times last week     – recognise the feeling of DP not managing to be quite whats needed on the emotional front! They just think a different way, I reckon. We did my first gestone yesterday – ouch! DP did it, and I’m hoping he will hone his skill for today’s – I know some people say the big injections don’t hurt, but sadly I’m not going to be one of those people

Jen-84 - hope all's ok with tx - weire having 2 of us jens on here!

Sugarpie laura – I didn’t have baseline scan either – just checked and I don’t have a scan at all in this cycle, I thought I did tomorrow, but it’s a blood test – not sure why. Does that sound weird?

Welcome Ale – its sounds like you have had a very difficult journey – I’m so glad you are joining us here. What vits do you take? I’m doing a preg multi-vit, flaxseed and probiotics, but think I should prob have been doing more – I read the angelbumps protocol on this site, and didn’t know where to start

Sugarpielaura – yay for  ! gosh your af sounds horrendous tho – you are so brave to do all this. I know we are all doing it for a good reason, but it is still so brave!! Must be difficult to manage with you job – term-times etc. Are they supportive?

Em mac17 hope headaches ok – how much water r u drinking? I’m worried I’ve not been doing enough…

Miniminx thanks for the hug – have a great hol!  

Songbird -  fingers crossed for getting rid of that infection! 

Staceysm – my clinic do 3 days instead of blasts too – not really sure why

Welcome little-lee!

Smudge – I’m crampy too – feel SE kicking in all over, hope its not an infection instead, and really hope my body will cope with FET on Tuesday. Feel there’s prob not much point delaying, as I’ll just be the same next time round! Well done for your gentle gym trips – don’t do too much! I can barely prize myself odd the sofa this weekend…

Taylor 1977 – welcome back! Great that you can get started. I’m not sure about flying or swimming – I think I read somewhere about not swimming in 2ww, I think, because of protecting cervical mucus, but you’ll be past that by then, I think I wouldn’t go in if water is too chilly, but Portugal should be warm, no?

AFM, feeling a bit of a physical wreck this weekend, but PMA is ok-ish, have FET Tuesday, and I’m trying not to think about it. DP listened to zita west CD with me last night, and got so chilled his arm flopped, knocking big glass of water over everything, and dragging us out of our deep relaxation with a panic…   he’s banned from now on!

   to everyone,

Jen-v


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello ladies,
Af arrived early on friday. And now FET is full on. I am going to start all my drugs tomorrow. And go go go.. 
Should be PUPO around 30th of August. Cannot wait.
I am at the beach and battary is running low.. Will be doing personals once we travel to Istanbul for FET in 2 weeks time.
Till than wishing you all lots and lots of luck.. I am reading it all most of the day.. Just don't have the time to write to you all.. 
Thinking of you all. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI ladies

Taylor:  I know what you mean.  It is all so confusing.  I just do what they tell me to and when!    I am starting the FET drugs tomorrow (day 3) and will be booked in for a scan tomorrow for day 12ish and then et few days later I hope but will find more out tom Iguess.  A holiday in Sept will be fab.  Bet you can't wait and hopefully you can drink them out of coke when you are there and suffer no hangovers as you are nestlting your wee embie.    Brazil nuts and milk?  Should I be eating these?  What do they do?

Jen-v:  I hope that today's gestone was better than yesterdays??  I also don't have a scan to start or bloods, just go in tom and get started with the first injection and drugs.  Then about day 12 I have a scan to check my lining I think.  I will know more tom though.  I have been ok with work at the moment.  I haven't told them yet!  I have been ill for the last 2 years, having various ops and clinic appointments and so far have been able to get around it all that way.  I say that I have another clinic appointment but don't say which clinic!!  Also, I try to get my appointments before school, so I am at the clinic at 7.30am tom!!    All the best for Tuesday.  Not long now!!

Kuki:  I am also starting my FET drugs tomorrow so we may be on the 2ww together (hopefully if I get there this time!).  Good luck.

Afm, period seems lighter than normal (not complaining) and guess that might be the case after fresh cycle bleed and I am also on the pill?  Hope so anyway and that all is well.  I do find it a bit strange that my clinic gave me a baseline scan to start the last time for the frsh cycle but not this time?  Guess they are the experts for a reason!  So, should I be eating brazil nuts, drinking milk and pineapple juice?  What do they actually do?  Anything else that I should be doing?

xx


----------



## jen-v

hooray!   gestone injection much better today! Lying down rather than standing made the difference, I think - I can actually sit down afterwards, which is progress. 
sugarpielaura - I'm not sure but I think the milk and pineapple juice are for womb lining, not fresh pineapple - which is linked to uterine contactions, but I think the 'not from concetrate' juice is OK (does anyone know?). I'm not sure about brazils - I'm allergic so don't bother with them! I'm having some protein with every meal, and trying to have lots of fruit and veg and seeds and water, but prob not enough of anything. I've also stopped even the decaf not FET is approaching (except 1 decaf tea a day, not at the same time as folic acid as tanin interferes) as I read decaf coffee still contains caffeine   - I miss it!
Is anyone else interested in conception nutrition? I bought the book about conception / pregnancy optimum nutrition by Patrick Holford on amazon and got his cook book from the library - its a bit too much to take in at the moment, but the recipes I've tried are easy and nice. His argument is that even vitamin RDAs aren't the same as 'optimum nutrition' - i.e. you can do more than take a preg multivit, I'm not sure whether other nutritionists agree. my clinic certainly doesn't seem too bothered! If I do another cycle I'm going to read up properly about it  - I've not enough energy right now for many more lifestyle changes.... there's just soooo much info out there
Sorry, I'm posting too much today - feelin' chatty!
jen-v


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies, sorry diet and being good has totally gone out of the window, I have just baked a tonne of cakes!!!!! Dont know what came over me but it reminded me of my childhood and baking with my Nan  

jen-v So glad your injection was better today. As far as im aware, your right about the pineapple and the brazil nuts contain selenium for your lining.

Sugarpielaura my clinic didnt give me a baseline scan either they are just checking my lining on Tuesday for transfer on the Monday so glad things are on the move for you and will   that you get there this time xx

Taylor1977 glad your back, i have been having brazil nuts and full fat milk, I couldnt stand the pineapple juice (not fresh) 

kuki2010 excellent news spk to u in a couple of weeks sending you loads of   

Emmac we havent got long to go now hope you managed to buy the material for your bunting, I dont have the patience for anything like that!!!  

Freespirit in case i dont manage to get on here tomorrow, good luck for Tuesday xx  

afm Yippee headaches have totally gone, only to be replaced by leg cramps.  I thought I was going   but apparently it is yet another side effect, marvellous just what you need when your trying to sleep    I think if i was my DH I would have moved into the garden   Not sure why, but I feel great today PMA is fairly high.  I keep thinking to myself that there is no reason why this isnt going to work as I had a positive last time, and then I think there is always a chance it wont, but need to remind myself of that to keep myself grounded and have the barriers ready   

I dont listen to the doctors about there is only 25% chance of this working.  RUBBISH its 50 50 it will or it wont and I think it WILL for all of us BRING IT ON......ooh i feel better now  

Sorry bit long winded   Hope your all having a great weekend xx


----------



## katena

hey ladies,

not ben on in a while as ive been at a wedding which we extended to catch up with friends. It has been lovely seeing friends..though being sober at the wedding was hard work at times! Im remaining positive... 2ww not sending me too crazy yet! Weve agreed to test next sunday (21st) 1day early so we can deal with the outcome without rushing off to work!

smudge - i agree its 50%!! fab way of looking at it!sorry to hear abput the cramps 
sugarpielaura - a bleed whilst on the pill isnt a true period its a 'withdrawal bleed' and so usually lighter

sorry i cant post more..im shattered and teas ready!!

Love and best wishes to all

k


----------



## jen84

hi all

finally i have a littletime to catch up with everyone i feel like all ive been doing is working working occasionally sleeping and working!!!

katena- hi glad the 2ww isn't driving you to   lots of   for you 

smudge- i totally wouldn't even worry about the diet , baking cakes ( and eating them is so much better )  yay for the lack of headaches ....boo for the leg cramps . glad your pma is high today.your so right this tx really could work for us  


jen-v - glad your injection went better today.it is weird having 2 jens on here ( i'm actually jenna) but i answer to anything .    i'mthinking you did the right thing by banning your dp from listening to your cd with you.lots of  luck for tuesday x


kittykat-how r u doing today. emmotions really are a law to themselves. its good that your being proactive and looking forward lots of   

sugarpielaura- its exciting that your all go go go.good luck with tomorrow.

em- hey, how did the bunting work out? my tummy too is very bruised  ....still. lots of  for thursday .

staceysm- i gottabe honest hun i'm really not sure why some clinics try and get the embryos to blast stage, mine just said thats what they were gonna do with my frostie  all being well it makes the thaw. did you start the progynova today ? how many are you taking a day? i'm due to start these on the 19th.

songbird- sorry your having a rough time and you have had to delay your fet.  

afm i'm feeling ok got 2 days off nowthank god i'm so tired. so got a play date with my niece and nephew for an hour tomorrow over the local park,i'm quite sure they will con me into icecream too, although i won't complain much .  and tuesday i have baseline scan and then a nice chilled out afternoon with dh.

hope everyone else is all good sending out lots of     to all

        jenna xx


----------



## Ale40

*dk600, sugarpielaura, kittycatt, Songbird80, Em Mac17, freespirit* - thank you all for the very warm welcome  !

*dk600* - We still don't have a date for ET. We'll be on down-regging (Suprecur, to shut down the ovaries) for 3 weeks; then on Progyona (to thicken the endometrium lining) for 2 or 3 weeks; only then, if my body responds to the Progynova, I will start the Cyclogest (progesterone) and have the ET 5 days later. By the way, your protocol sounds similar to mine - we'll both be taking our meds from day 21 of the cycle 

*sugarpielaura* - re day 21: My guess is that the clinics want to make sure the next cycle gets nice and well supressed by the down-regulation drugs. That's why, I guess, we start down-regulation on the 21 of the previous cycle, instead of the day 1 of the supressed cycle. I will have everything crossed for you AF to give you a nicer cycle this time!

*Brooke* - Do you think you could send some info re pre-treatment diet? Thanks!

*Little-Lee * - Hello!

*taylor1977* - Yay for starting HRT!

*jen-v* - I take pregnacare, Co-enzime 10, plus baby aspirin (that's due to my trombofilia). Next month I will re-introduce the brazil nuts and the pineapple juice. Thanks so much for the tip on Patrick Holford's books! I will have a look on my lybrary and on Amazon. It's nutrition, so I guess is worthy a try.

*Kuki2010* - Well done and good luck! I am looking forward to join you again... How was the seaside?

Love to all,

Ale


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies, im having a little bit of a panic, tmi coming, we just had sex for the first time in a while and when i just went to the loo there was a little bit of pink spotting   so worried that im going to have an early af if thats possible. I feel physically sick now   Has anybody had this before? xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies , 
Hows everyones PMA ? Think i'm gonna start by dosing us all up 
               
Well i'm shattered , but in a good way  The wedding went well , great live band , even had a dance  Spent a long timetalking me self in to , and then straight out of having a glass of red , what will power huh  
Today I managed to get DH to help me trim a tree in the garden , I figured it HAD to be done today , causse i need everything in order the the nest 9 months +  It's a bit like nesting for your 2WW  do you do that ? try and get everything in order so you can just , well sit wait and obsess  I for one will only be doing the bare minimum on my wait .
I'm struggling to keep up on here when i miss a day , so forgive me for not mentioning everyone .
*Smudge* Great news the headaches have gone  for the leg cramps , i too have been having leg pains , but put it down to the prednisolone , which i don't think your on ? so maybe it's a different drug that's doing it ? 
*Jen 84* Hope you have a nice time at the park - i recon you deserve an ice cream too 
* Katena*           
*Jen V* Glad your injection was better today  I'm so hyped about them already , think it's DH's skills / manner / delivery of them that's freaking me , don't want to sound awfull but if it were me mum doing them again i don't think i'd be half as stressed  I am ery interested in the food and nutrition side of fertility , but TBH at the moment my eating is pure crap  I just don't fancy anything , i feel bloated and not at all hungry  
At this point can i say re the whole brazil nut , milk juice thing . 
Brazil nuts = selenium = good for the lining 
Pinapple juice , juice not whole pinapple , pref 100% juice Nt from concentrate ( Tesco sell this ) = Selenium = good for the lining 
Milk = full fat , pint a day to help the lining get sticky 
Wallnuts = without going upstairs and consulting my Zita West 'bible' I can't remember what they are for , ( maybe omega 3 ) but i know it's very important for me to have them and they are on my check list 
Water = water water water , just fill your face at every opertunity  we need to be uber hydrated and it helps with S/E 
*Sugar * Fab news your starting your drugs tomorrow 
*Kuki * Brillinat to her you are now GO GO GO too hunni 
Right gotta cut short there as DH has just got back ,
'See' you all tomorrow 
Freespirit


----------



## freespirit.

Smudge , sorry just seen your post as i hit reply   Don't panic ( said somone somewhere )  maybe the drugs are making you feel a little 'drier' ? and thats caused a little bit of friction ?


----------



## DMaria

Hi, Can I join this group too? I've just started an FET cycle - ET will be around the end of August, fingers crossed. Currently just on progynova since 11/08. I'm new to the site, and trying to see which group I would fit into best for this cycle!! (Have previously had 1 IVF cycle and 1 FET - both BFN   )

Thanks
DMaria


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello one and all - just a quickie re leg pain - please get it checked out, especially if you're on estrogen and not on clexane too ... Only reason being is that estrogen is the common cause of DVTs and such like.  
Having had pulmonary emboli - which scared me witless - I'd always err on the side of caution.


As for the    bit smudge - sometime the meds (if you're on any) can make the cervix a wee bit soft .. maybe just that hun and nothing else more... 


Take care Mini xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi lovely ladies 

*Jen-v:* I am glad that today's injection was easier.  Thanks. I will need to get out and but pineapple juice and brazil nuts I guess.

*Smudge:* MMmmm.... cakes sound good. Hope that you enjoyed them.  Good to know that you also didn't get a scan. I just find it strange that I took the pill and then got a scan for the fresh cycle but they are not checking that my lining is thin for the FET one. Ah well, they know what they are doing so got to go with it I guess. Leg cramps are not good and I hope that they clear soon for you. I like your PMA.  and hope that some of it rubs on to me. 25% ?! Who said that? My clinic says 40-45% (same as fresh cycle) so like you, I see it as a 50/50 so here's hoping!  I haven't been in your exact position but I have had a bit of spotting a few times after sex. It's quite common Ithink. If it doesn't stop or taper off in a day or so then I would contact the clinic but I think that it will almost disappear as easily as it arrived.

*Katena:* Glad that you enjoyed the wedding. I am always on the pill due to my endo but this period is even lighter than normal. I will mention it to the nurse tomorrow. I am not complaining as it means less endo pain for me, but I just hope that all is ok and that my lining is thin enough but as they are not checking, I guess I will have to wait another couple of weeks to make sure all is ok.

*Jen84:* Thanks and I hope that you enjoy youyr play date tomorrow. 

*Ale40:* Do you know what dosage of progynova you will be on when the time comes?

*Freespirit*: Great that you enjoyed the wedding and managed a wee dance too.  Thanks. I really don't like brazil nuts, walnuts or milk but I will give it a go. How many/much a day? I am confused about the pineapple juice. Shoudl I be drinking the from concentrate stuff? Tesco own brand stuff?

*DMaria:* You are in the right place. Welcome.  How long are you expecting to be on progynova? What dosage are you on? I am due to start my prog tablets tomorrow and I am also getting some cetrotide injections as well as the pessaries. 

Afm, I am excited and worried about tomorrow.  It is great to be starting again and hopefully I will actually get to transfer this time, but I am REALLY REALLY worried about the prog tablets and my endo.  Especially now that theythink that it has spread to my bladder.  * Can I ask what dosage of prog people take?* Also back to work tomorrow but at the clinic at 7.30am so it is going to be a shock to my system getting up in time for that!! 

xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, thank you for all your messages, the spotting has stopped but will call clinic anyway and let them know but also to ask about the leg cramps after reading mini's post!!!! I feel like an absolute plank now but totally panicked   thank you eveyone you really have made me feel better though xxxx 

sorry another post all about me but if i dont get my   in gear m going to be late for work.  Bye for now, will catch up with you all later xx


----------



## Little-Lee

Morning all,
this thread is so busy I find it hard to keep up with you all this 
anyway i do read though so Im aware of what's going on haha!!

Dmaria. - I also started the same tablets as you on 11/8 looks like we will be cycle buddies this is my first FET my last two tx were fresh.
xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning , 
I went trhough my bible and just to confirm I'm taking the wallnuts for the omega 3 , think i picked up on these as i don't eat meat or fish and thought 'hey' that's the one for me


sugarpielaura said:


> *Freespirit* I really don't like brazil nuts, walnuts or milk but I will give it a go. How many/much a day? I am confused about the pineapple juice. Shoudl I be drinking the from concentrate stuff? Tesco own brand stuff?
> 
> * Can I ask what dosage of prog people take?*


Nuts 5 - 6 a day of each - normally more wallnuts though cause i love em  
I drink ' Tropicana 100% pure fruit , not from concentrate ' which i buy from Tesco ( it was on offer last time i stocked up too )
I am on 2mg progynova 3 x daily 

I think thought TBH we can get quite strung up on what to take and what not to take , i think my clinic just recommend taking a pregnancy vitamin that combinds the folic acid . Some of us pick up info along the way and have little rituals what we have to follow , along my journey I had a total breakdown , the kind that left me months off work and unable to do simple tasks like answering the phone , because the pain was just so bad . So I have kinda digested just about everything i could lay my hands on re IF and applied what i could , where i could , funds and overdraft permitting . I know i have said i am struggling with eating right at the moment , and i know this is not good , but some things i just have to make myself do like the nuts and drinking . I have to have my crystals with me and my orange band on . I think you should just follow what you beleive to be right to try and keep you on an even keel , take your vitamins BUT please don't get stressed about all the other little bits that we can add too . By all means if you can , do them ( i do and wouldn't post anything that i didn't wholey beleive in myself ) I find it just helps me in the control aspect of it too , kinda like i do have a little control on this god awfull rollercoaster .
Hope a little of that made sence and it didn't just come out like a load of drivvel 

Smudge , Please don't appologise for a ME post , if you can't have a ME post on FF where can ya ? cause i'm sure it's not ** material 

Freespieir


----------



## Ale40

sugarpielaura said:


> Hi lovely ladies
> 
> *Ale40:* Do you know what dosage of progynova you will be on when the time comes?
> 
> xx


Morning Sugar 

Yes, I know - I will be popping 12mg of Progynova (6 x 2mg pills) everyday. For how long I don't know - but I know the maximum number of days is 21 (three weeks). As far as I know 12mg daily is the maximum dose of Progynova recommended. I will be on that because I am a poor responder. My lining only grew to 8.5mm on my first IVF, and never got beyond 5mm on my first (and cancelled) FET. 

Could you explain us a bit more about your endo issues? Didn't quite understand - but    for you.

I hope this helps!

Morning everyone! 

Ale


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi ladies

Please can I join?? I have just had a BFN after a natural FET and am good to go again in 19days time!!

I am doing a medicated cycle this time (my request)

RR xxx


----------



## dk600

*Ale40* what part of the country are you ? Let me know when you get your ET date


----------



## jen-v

FET tomorrow - am a bag of nerves! must remember to breath... 
welcome DMaria and Rubyruby78! 
jen-v


----------



## jen84

hi jen -v


  sending you lots of      and   
for you tomorrow  

    jenna x x


----------



## freespirit.

Jen V Sending you huuuuge amount of      for tomorrow , breath and think orange   Can you refresh me as to how many frosties you have ?

I had a blip today   We have 8 blasts from our last cycle and 5 day 3 embies from from an earlier cycle . Our cons wants us to take the day 3's to blast before we break out the blast frosties . Well today after reading various posts it suddenly dawned on me that to culture the day 3's to blast hadn't been included in our invoice , so theres another £355 to pull out of a hat from somewhere   Also my acupuncture appointment got cancelled , I've managed to move to another time slot , but it's not really convenient nor the day I had planned   And to top it off i have a bit of a sore foo foo , must be something to do with S/E , but   glorious all the same  

PMA a bit low today   Must regain it for tomorrow - scan and bloods at 10am .

Smudge , MJ & Jen84 , Wishing you good luck at your scans tomorrow , hope were all soon repoting back with good news     

Katena , How are you doing hunni


----------



## dk600

Ladys, may i ask a question please.......... Can someone tell me the benefits of taking aspirin and is the aspirin, just normal aspirin ?


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies, the clinic didnt seem to worried about the spotting so hopefully everything will be ok tomorrow.

dk600 sorry I dont know what the benefits are, but i think it is baby aspirin that people take  

freespirit you really have had a day of it, but good to get it all out the way now so that everything is completely perfect for transfer.  I dont really understand why you have to take the others to blast when you have 8 blasts that you could use now, unless im really thick and missing something?  Just think we only have the scan to go and give it a few days and we will be PUPO!!!!!!!! 

mj good luck tomorrow  

jen-v Good luck for tomorrow so excited for you    

Ruby welcome to the group sorry to hear about your bfn xxx

jen84 good luck for tomorrow xxx

DMaria Welcome to the group

hope everyone else is ok 

afm Well the clinic seems to think that the   was to blame. I didnt have anymore spotting all day until I just went to the loo going a little   I did ask about the leg cramps but they said it is a SE from the progynova and not too worry. I just want to get to the scan and make sure everything is ok.  

spk to you all soon xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

well i really dont have time to reply to everyone as this thread is getting so busy.

Jen v - good luck for tomorrow   loads of baby dust to you and hope you have a smooth ET and come back here to tell us you are PUPO.  to answer your question i am drinking min of 2 litres of water a day (not sure how tho)     xx

katena - glad you are doing good so far, think testing on the Sunday is good idea and hopefully you will just a bit of time to celebrate together that way     xx

smudge - hey chick, well good luck tomorrow hope all goes well with the scan I will be checking here later too see how thick that lovely lining has got    . cakes sound yummy... i have deleted my weight loss ticker things have been going that badly haha. glad your clinic made you feel better you will hopefully get rid of all nasty worries tomorrow xx

Freespirit - sorry you not having the greatest day get your orange things and crystals (god that sounds like me to) and think lots of lovely positive thoughts.     xx

Dmaria & rubyruby - welcome to the thread good luck to you both xx

little lee -  it is very busy i am struggling keeping up but hey it keeps us occupied xx

sugarpielaura - hope you got on ok at clinic this morning, and really really hope that you make it this time, have they discussed your endo with you or is is just wait and see how you react its awful that you have another thing that could get in the way, lets hope this time its plain sailing    xx

jen 84 - hey you hope you enjoyed your day with niece and nephew then Dh nice to have a bit of you time.  good luck with scan tomorrow hope it all goes well. as for bunting only got as far as buying the stuff now to actually make it mmmmmm.... xx

hope everyone i have missed is doing good today      to you all xx

AFM - feeling good, had another acupuncture session today and pulses all feeling great now!!  am now a bit confused about pineapple as i am eating pineapple core as that is where selenium is meant to be but maybe i should drinking juice instead - its all very confusing.  no headache for last few days and just praying i get a good result on thurs for scan ...then it will all fee very real! xx


----------



## DMaria

Hi Guys (girls!),

Thanks everyone for the welcome. I'm interested to see the leg cramps topic as I am lying in bed right nowwith sore legs - presumeably from the prog. A few of you were asking about prog doses - I'm on 8 mg (4x2mg) daily. It's my second FET, and last time lining was fine by first scan (day 12)  -I think 8 mg is the standard dose where I am.

Jen v: Good luck for tomorrow - big   

Rubyruby - welcome - I'll be interested to hear if you find the medicated cycle more/less difficult than your natural cycle -I'm not sure what the advantages are besides more control over the cycle timing with the medicated?

Sugarpielaura - I'm only on prog, nothing else, but will be on the evil crinone gel for~ 5 days before ET and continuing crinone and prog after ET fingers crossed.

Little-Lee - got message thanks - looks like we're in the same carriage on the roller coaster!
DMaria xx

Lots of   to everyone
Dmaria xx


----------



## freespirit.

Can i appologise  I never welcomed out newest members Rubyruby & DMaria - sorry ladies just had one of those days and wanted to get the right vibes to the right people incase i didn't get back on here - Sowwee didn't mean to leave you out . As you can see were a busy group and sometimes it's hard to get everything in and remember everyone . 
Em , Deffo an early night with me hot water bottle n crystals , i'm about ready now  
Re the whole pineapple thing I copied this from a post Minxy wrote some time back 
"_ As for pineapple....it is pineapple juice not pineapple pieces that you need. Pineapple contains selenium which is thought to help improve womb lining so in turn may aid implantation....however, it only contains a very small amount of selenium....brazil nuts contain the highest amount. Pineapple contains bromelain which may cause uterine contractions....this is why you should avoid eating fresh pineapple pieces. During processing such as juicing, canning, the enzyme bromelain is destroyed. Drinking pineapple juice is fine and even having the odd piece of tinned pineapple should be ok but you really want to avoid eating too much fresh pineapple._ "

Smudge , It's great to hear the 'spotting' has stopped and the leg cramps are 'ok' and just a side effect with nothing to worry about .

I have a question for those doing acupuncture . Next week i will be changing to a different practitioner as mine will be going on holiday . I have been told she uses Moxa , obviously it's up to me if i do that as well as the needles , but i'm just wondering if anyone else has had it ? or what your opinions are ?


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks freespirit think i will stocking up on pineapple juice tomorrow, sorry to quiz you more but is it fresh or from concentrate, and how much do you drink feel like you are a fountain of knowledge xx

re the moxa my acupunctureist does it and thinks it is fab nearly did some on me the other day but then my pulses were ok by end of acu treatment so didnt need it.  I would go with what they recommend.  Enjoy your early night xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

*Freespirit:* Thanks for the info about the nuts and pineapple. It was very helpful and much appreciated. Wise words.  Re your embies, why did you have another fresh cycle if you had some day 3 embies? I would use the blasts I think as if successful, then saved you money. Hope that you are feeling better soon and all the best for your scan tomorrow,  I'm sorry but I have no idea what Moxa is!? 

*Smudge*: Glad that your spotting has stopped and I am sure that scan will show that all is well. 

*Ale: * 12mg is a lot but guess we just need to trust them. I am on 3x 2mg a day. How many tablets were originally ordered for you? I hope that this works for you and that it will all be worth it. I have severe recto-vaginal endometriosis.  Didn't know that I had it until it almost totally closed my bowel after a course of clomid. I had a bowel resection and it was so severe that I had to have an ileostomy (stoma bag) created. This was only meant to be for 2-3 months but I now have a recto-vaginal fistula  I have had further ops to try and fix this so that I can get my ileo reversed but they have failed so far. Gynae wants to give me a full hysterectomy and pelvic clearance asap and we were ttc yrs ago and so have decided to live with the ileo at the moment and ttc. Not allowed to come off the pill as endo too aggressive so IVF our only option. On fresh cycle, I struggled to pass urine and then was in agony a few days after ec. They think that the endo has now spread to my bladder as well and we are unsure how the estrogen tablets (endo feeds off this) will affect me this time. Hope that helps. So fingers crossed that I survive and that I get to et this time!

*RR:* Welcome and sorry to hear of your BFN.   You will be starting again in 19 days which will come by in no time at all.

*Jen-v:* All the best for tomorrow.  

*Em*: Thanks. I think that it is just a case of wait and see re endo and hope for the best. Glad that you are feeling well and that headaches have eased off. All the best for Thurs.  

*DMaria:* I am not looking forward to the pessaries.  I have cyclogest to take. Fun!!

Afm, well started this morning. Mega dose of cetrotide given by Nurse. HUGE bump afterwards.  That lasts until Sat and then I have to take an injection on Sat, Sun and Mon. Scan next Wed. I am on 3x 2mg table prog a day and have a supply of 168! That is 8 weeks! *Can I ask how many tabs you got for tx?* I know that I need to keep taking them if successful but think that 8 weeks is a bit too much? I am worried that I am not taking the right dose!?  Really hoping that I make it to et and that my bladder and endo do not play up. Here's hoping...

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Sorry forgot to answer you smudge 


smudge52 said:


> Freespirit , I dont really understand why you have to take the others to blast when you have 8 blasts that you could use now, unless im really thick and missing something? Just think we only have the scan to go and give it a few days and we will be PUPO!!!!!!!!


I was taken back too when i had our eview , i naturally thought that they would use the blasts as they were from the sucessfull cycle and well , obviously they are blasts . But our cons said that with having a good quantity like we have they would prefer to take the day 3's out first as A) they were from an earlier cycle , thus me being a tad younger , and B) that they can cultivate a day 3 on to a blast to see that it is still nicely active and growing , whereas with a blast all they can really do is defrost them and pop them straight back . Makes sense one you think about it really - just forgot to include the blummin extra cost 

Em , Fire away hunni i don't mind - *Fresh Not from concentrate* is the best juice to get  I stocked up today and it's still 3 for 2 in Tesco  Re acupuncture my current practitioner dosen't do it as she says there is no proven benefit with TX , she also said a lot of ppl don't like it as it's smelly ? I burn insense so i don't think that would bother me , but i do know for ET you should try and be as 'au naturel' as possible avoiding perfumes , potions and lotions etc ? I 'll see if i get anymore feedback and then go with my gut instinkt (sp)


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone, 

my computer died last Thursday so I have been offline for a while. Boy have you all been busy since then!! I have missed FF but at least it has meant I can't spend/waste hours googling various fertility sites!  

Kittycatt, I am so, so very sorry to hear your news about the BFN. I think you are amazing and brave and am sending you big   as you deal with the emotions that come with the end of this cycle without the result we all desperately want.  

Lots of newbies on here, welcome ale40, littlelee, dmaria, rubyruby. Hope I've remembered everyone! welcome to a lovely thread here.

Jen-V, glad to hear that you and your DP are coming to grips with Gestone - it gives me hope! (BTW, i hope your other tmi symptom is a bit better. Mine hasn't improved much but hasn't got worse at least!) Best of luck tomorrow with FET, we will all be thinking of you.    

Katena, good to hear you are coping ok with the 2ww, sending lots of sticky vibes your way.    

smudge, freespirit and jen84, good luck with your scans tomorrow, I'm so glad we have a shared date for that. fingers crossed for all of us.

AFM, I have been incredibly tired the last few days. I'm only on 6mg of Progynova so I'm not sure if it's that, but I'm just shattered. I normally go to bed around 11.30pm but have been going to bed as early as 9pm. And a couple of nights I couldn't even be bothered to have dinner I was so tired. Not like me at all to skip a meal!!  
By the way, I was really interested to read all the pineapple chat. I didn't know it was supposed to be juice not fresh stuff. I was eating at least half a fresh pineapple a day during my last tx so maybe that is what went wrong!!    I think I will just stick to brazil nuts and milk this time!

Well I'd better be off. I'm on DH's computer and he is giving me *that* look to say he wants to use it! 

Hugs to all, MJ. xx


----------



## freespirit.

My replies are all higgldypiggdly tonight , i keep posting then realising i forgot something or someone else posts  
Sugar , My my hunni   your endo sounds horrendous , I really hope that the drugs won't aggrivate it more   
In answer to your question re drugs i seem to have a huge bag full , sure there is enough progynova , clexane , prednisolone , and prontogest to take me right through the next few months - fingers crossed i have to continue for 12 weeks after OTD .


----------



## Em Mac17

also...

massive good luck to MJ and freespirit for your scan tomorrow big scanning day all round...lots of good news on here tomorrow from you all please (haha no pressure)    xxx


----------



## jen-v

Hi everyone,
sugarpielaura - I find you really inspirational - I know we all have our fertility mountains to climb, but you are brilliant to keep going in the face of your horrible endo. Really hope this tx doesn't aggravate too much, or that its at least manageable. I'm on 6mg/day of progynova, for 18 days before cycle (gradually scaling up over a few days) and if BFP for 9 weeks of pregnancy (scaling down at the end) - I would call your clinic - perhaps they are just very confident you will get a bfp!!

freespirit -    sorry you've had a hard day - its such a lot of money! I generally go with what the clinic recommends, but I do always push for an explanation of the pros and cons - helps me feel this is all a bit within my control I've had moxa - i think it smells lovely and really chills me out - I think the 'heat' of the burning herbs on the skin act as a trigger on the acupuncture points like a needle, or its sometimes put on top of needles to give more 'oomph'. My acupuncturist says don't worry too much about doing it before/after on same day as transfer if this is tricky - day before and few days after is also fine. Main thing is to get that blood flowing and to chill you out! I've been a bit worried about the 'fragrances' issue too - my clinic implies its only the artificial ones in deodorants etc whilst in the clinic that are a problem, I'm not sure about natural ones, but use unperfumed stuff on clinic days just in case. I notice the soaps in the clinic loos are perfumed! I'm one for taking things to extremes as you can tell. 

MJinLondon - I imagine if the fresh pineapple has a negative effect at all, it will be mainly after transfer - and it seems so unlikely that that was what caused your bfn - we are so bad about beating ourselves up for every thing we do - and there's just too many variables, impossible to keep a handle on them all - and stressful to try!  

smudge - really glad you were reassured by clinic - I also find it really easy to panic about everything  - I think they must be used to it - you can just imagine their staff training days - role playing crazy patients  

no time for personals to everyone tonite as meant to be in bed already, and nowhere near! But thinking of you all, jen-v


----------



## taylor1977

Good luck girlies for your scans, looking forward to hearing fab things later today x x


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone,

Im just leaving for my scn as have nearly a 2 hr journey, but just want to say GOOD LUCK EVERYONE HAVING SCANS AND TRANSFER TODAY  XXXXX   Cant wait to hear how you all get on xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies, we just got back from our scan.  The consultant was really pleased my lining was 13mm!!!!!!!! and we are set for transfer on Monday!!!!!! so excited cant wait, hope everyone else is doing ok and catch up with you all soon xxxx


----------



## jen-v

hiya all, FET went swimmingly - both embyos survived the thaw prefectly! Feel a bit crampy now, hope this doesn't matter. Great about your scan, smudge. Thanks to everyone for sending me good vibes!   jen-v


----------



## smudge52

jen-v congratulations on being PUPO!!!!!! I think the cramping seems to be normal so dont worry about it and enjoy being pupo so pleased for you. When is your OTD xxx


----------



## jen84

hi

jen-v - congratulations on being PUPO. so pleased that all went well with the thaw with both surviving.   

smudge - omg!!!! 13mm   so excited for you ! lotsof       for monday.

afm scan was all good i'm all d/r ok , she said there is a little bit of fluid she could see on scan but nothing important, lining is very thin at the moment so thats good.although she did have trouble finding my overies!!!! i was told when i had my fresh ivf cycle that the right one was sitting ontop of the womb and when they did egg retreival that they would push it back to where it should be,which is what they did,so i didn't really think much else about it but apparently its back to above the womb.the nurse said that it wont be any issue as its fet this time .but it does make me wonder if this is part of the reason that i'm having problems concieving naturally.(more likely that i'm just clutching at straws)    anyway i'm all ready to start progynova on friday. 

hope everyone else is ok today .

            jen84 x x


----------



## jen-v

smudge - otd 30th August!

jen84 - that sounds interesting - does the position make a difference? Glad scan went well!


----------



## jen84

Hey Jen

I have no idea if the position of it makes any difference but I think I might get my research head on and see what info I can find out. How are you? Having a rest I hope  
Jen84


----------



## jen-v

Hi jen - having a sofa day! did lots of napping earlier, now I'm a bit bored. 
re pineapplejuicegate, does anyone know whether to keep drinking after transfer? I posted on the supplement/healthy eating thread, but no answer yet. Also, any consensus on decaf green tea?
 to everyone, jen-v


----------



## kittycatt

Evening all

Wow so much has happened in the last few days - apologies for the absence girlies...

Jen-v - WoW! PUPO!   lots of  ^sticky vibes!^ to you! hat's great they survived the thaw perfectly 

Jen-84 glad your scan went well - I had an ovary hiding a couple of times on my last FET scans - it was behind a section of my bowel I seem to remember..... 

Smudge - 13mm!!!!!!!! OH MY VERY! Thats fantastic!  Is it all the pineapple juice, brazils and milk...or the orange pants!!??  Wishing you so much love and hugs for FET Monday.

Freespirit and MJ - hope all went well with your scans today     MJ, thank you for your kind thoughts 

Sugarpie - really hope you are feeling OK honey - what a lot to cope with    lots of     to you 

EM - glad your acupuncture went well - had my first session Saturday - will be going back for more 

Hi to everyone who has joined since my last post - it's getting very busy on here!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing OK too with 2ww, scans, drugs etc.     to you all. Sorry if I have missed anyone or anything.....  

AFM - well, after my first acupuncture on saturday, he found a lump in my neck - how I've missed it I have no idea as it is huge.  (maybe preoccupied with IVF ...) Went to GP and she did a blood test and has referred me straight for tests at hospital next thursday  it's in my thyroid - she doesn't think it is anything too serious from the feel of it but needs testing asap to be sure and then will need to be taken out which may leave me with partial or no thyroid at all. I'm no doctor but know thyroids / pituritary glands all have a part to play in hormone regulation....could this be the cause of my early m/c's Both now at 18 dpo each. has anyone had experience or have knowledge of thyroid problems or know where to find info about this 
Am hoping to go away for a few days on Friday with DH, somewhere hot preferrably where I can relax and forget about things for at least 4 days! 

Love to all as always

x x x   x x x


----------



## smudge52

Hi again everyone

Kittycatt, glad to hear your doing ok and def think you really deserve a few days away to spoil yourselves.  I didnt bother with the pineapple juice, just the brazils and milk!!!

MJ & Freespirit hope your scans went ok

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing well and feeling good!!!!

afm just taken my last sniff of the dreaded synarel and substituted it for crinone gel but starting to feel really positive after the consultant said thats it you have a 50% chance of this working so BRING IT ON!!!! 

Sending everyone loads of my               xxxxxx love to all


----------



## ruthybee

Hi Ladies,

Wow its been a busy few weeks on here, sorry I've not posted much recently I've just been very busy  .  Good luck to all those who are either about to have a transfer or are on the 2ww.  I'm sending you all  lots of     .

AFM: Just thought I should give you all an update on where we're upto.  It appears that its all systems go for us now, we went to the hospital today for our follow-up with the nurse (after a bit of a false start).  I got my dates mixed up and missed out 9am appointment this morning, oops   !!  They were really nice/understanding about it and re-arranged the appointment for this afternoon.  Luckily my bosses were also really understanding about the very quick change of plans and didn't object to me taking the afternoon off.  We got the immune test results back and they were all good, so all they are changing with the protocol this time is that I have to take the pill for 14 days prior to taking the prostap.  On the last 3 cycles I keep getting flare cysts on my left ovary, which always cause us problems, so hopefully the pill keep my over active left ovary under control   .  I've had a baseline scan today as well, just to make sure that everything is ok, my right ovary was nice and quiet, but my left ovary has gone completely crazy.  I have about 12 follies on it and the largest one measures about 54 with several others over 20!!  Not quite sure what causes this, but as long as the pill settles it down and I don't have a flare cyst when I go for a scan thats all that really matters.  

Sorry about the long message and no personals, hope everyone is okay.

Ruthybee


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
*Smudge* - Woo hoo get you !!! That lining is stunning ! Well done ! You must be over the moon  When is your ET going to be ?

*Kit* , I'm sorry i don't have any experience of Thyroid functioning , but i'm sure it's well worth reading into , glad it was found so it can be treated 

*Jen V* , Woo Hoo to you too PUPO , sending you huge amounts of very  Pineapple juice is fine after transfer , but i'm afriad you should quit your green tea , as it can have a detrimental effect on folic acid absorption .

*Jen 84 *, Fab news your all DR and can start the progynova - sometimes when they are scanning you it's helpfull to make fists and put them under your bottom , or have your bottom on a cushion as this pushes the ovaries up into place .
*
Ruthy* , I hope the pill soon settles your very active ovary down

Re a couple of things thats been osted about recently , My clinic says i should NOT have moxa with acupuncture - i know they are real strict about the use of Chinese herbs that's why i asked , glad i did now though !

Also someone was talking about the use of Asprin - Baby Asprin 75mg . I do not think this should be taken lightly or without it being perscribed or without your clinics consent . This is part of my protocol , and i am on strict instruction when to take it and when to stop taking it , so i think self administering would be wrong and not accounted for in your own individual protocol .

AFM My scan went well , my lining is 9.7 , which i was well happy with as in the past i have had lining issues . I start the dreaded prontoget on Friday ( DH was trained up today ) , thaw is Monday and ET Wednesday . I was suprised that i was told that both of my ovaries were quiet though , as i thought as i hadn't DR there would be something there , but apparently i gather the progynova quietens them down ? Does this sound right to you ?

Can i ask the length of time between your scan and ET day at this point please ? For me it will be 9 days , not questioning my clinic , just wanting to compare 

Right got to finish tea , back later

Freespirit


----------



## missy79

Hi everyone,

Sorry i havent been on here for a while but my laptop had a virus on it so its been away getting wiped.

Welcome to all the newbies, hope everyones treatment is going well.

I had ET last Thur out of my two frosties only one survived so its on board and hopefully staying put.  My OTD is 26th August.

Is anyone else on the 2ww?  Dont know if i should be getting cramps or not?


----------



## smudge52

Hi all

Missy79 congratulations on being PUPO everybody is different some have cramps and some dont so I wouldnt worry either way xx

Freespirit I was over the moon, couldnt believe it to be honest but your lining is looking fantastic aswell and roll on next week for both of us.  I had my scan today and having transfer on Monday xxxx

Ruthybee  Things are looking postive for you and going in the right direction, really happy for you   Excellent that your immune tests came back clear aswell.  Your ovary is working overtime that is a massive measurement!!!

Hope your all good xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

well what a fab day for you all.

smudge - get you and your lovely thick lining!!! that is amazing news hunni i am hoping i get the big thumbs up on thurs then will be just day behind you on transfer.  fingers crossed monday goes as well as today for you   xx

Jenv - YEAH!!! your PUPO congrats hunni so glad that both made it that is amazing they must be little fighters.  Now lets imagine then settling in well for the next 8 months      xx

freespirit - congrats that is great news on your lining you must feel so much better now, you will hopefully transferring day after me, i am having scan thurs then ET tues if all good with scan so 5 days but my clinic thaw and Et on same day.  keep up the positive vibes     xxx

jen84 - hi you, glad that scan went well and you ready for next stage try not to worry about yor ovary as they said it doesnt affect FET anyway and like you said may explain things (i would rather have a reason too unexplained is so frustrating) good luck with rest of it all xx

ruthybee - hope that all quietens down for you soon then you can feel like you are getting nearer to that amazing ET x

missy79 - congrats on being PUPO there are few other on here that are on 2ww that can sympathise with you but we are all here to chat too.  hope you feeling ok so far and not going to mad   . it is hard not to read into all things you feel as they could mean anything but cramps could be implantation on the up side     xx

kit - glad you had acupuncture and just shows how good they are if he has found somethings, maybe this could be a hurdle you needed to get over to help you get what you want, it can only be a good thing.  loads of luck x

AFM - well thurs cant come quick enough for scan now, had a lovely indian head massage tonight so a bit spaced out so early night for me i think.  pma feeling good tho, hard not too with all the good news on here today.

Em xx


----------



## DMaria

Hi all,
Jen-v well done on the ET, such a relief that it went OK - were the embies day3 or day 5?
Smudge-good result!! 
Missy79 - glad to hear you have one little guy on board, best of luck
Kit - not sure about the thyroid question -worth looking into - I think sometimes things that aren't "supposed to be" related to other things can affect other things anyway - you deserve a nice break though, and a distraction!
Ruthybee - hope the pill works for you to keep that deviant ovary under control! Good luck with it hun
Free spirit - when you are asking the days between scan and transfer - do you mean from the scan when they decide that you are ready for transfer to the transfer date? During my last FET it was 6 days I think? I think my clinic likes us to have 5 days of crinone gel before ET.

Jen84 - great to hear you're already to start the progynova, and things are moving forward for you.
Em - good luck on Thurs!

Other ladies, I hope you're doing well and had a nice day.

Can I ask if any of you lovely ladies find that progynova increases your appetite? I'm having lots of choccie cravings but don't know if it's just me feeling sorry for myself. Trying not to indulge too much, as I've also been told to avoid "vigourous exercise" during the cycle - not sure what their definition of vigourous is!!! I like the odd little jog but I'm tempted to become a couch potato "just in case" during a treatment cycle - any thoughts?

Love to all
DMxx


----------



## Em Mac17

DM - yes I def agree with the chocolate things keep wanting some every day and not really bothered about chocolate normally!!! weird eh??

x


----------



## Em Mac17

oops quick question i have to do my buserelin injection at the same time every day which is 8pm but i forgot and have just done it 25 mins late!!!  any ideas if this will affect anything or is 25 mins ok

x


----------



## smudge52

Hi again  

Em 25 mins wont matter at all, I dont think i did mine exactly the same time from my cycle before so dont worry   I know i was so surprised especially after the spotting just hope it doesnt get too thick now (if there is such a thing) Roll on Thursday we are all so nearly there xxx

DMaria I have to say that i am sat here with a large bag of aero bubbles and i have dont nothing but eat choc since i started progynova.  I did join the gym but clinic told me it was a no no and only allowed to do a gentle walk  

xxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Sorry I should of made my question a bit clearer - thought that whilst i sat having me tea 
I should of phrased it *What day of progynova did you / are you having ET on ? & are you / did youhave a blast or a day 3 transfer * Mine will be day 20 with blasts - Thanks .

Em , I think you will be ok with 25 minutes hunni , I know they like to make it as spot on as possible , but i think you will be ok  Do you use a phone to remind you of your drug times ? I find mine a life saver .

Dmaria , My appetite is really pants at the moment , and i'm feeling really bloated and getting heartburn , which is making me feel naucious , though i seem to be banging weight on  Also getting really painful aching legs / buttocks which i also presume is progynova ? I am on various immune drugs too , so some S/E could be off them ... I dunno .


----------



## smudge52

Freespirit i am on day 13 since starting progynova and will be having transfer on day 19 of my cycle and it will be with blasts xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Thankyou Smudge 
Mad how you hear it from the clinic whome your paying how much too - yet you still need a comparison with a cycle buddy isn't it 

Forgot to say the other night , well couldn't reply propper cause i was on my phone , but OMG PMSL   


jen-v said:


> smudge - really glad you were reassured by clinic - I also find it really easy to panic about everything - I think they must be used to it - you can just imagine their staff training days - role playing crazy patients


Yes i can imagine their role play with realing of questions and questions and questions of a long roll of loo paper


----------



## smudge52

Freespirit I know   i wonder if they put the phone down and say "one of the crazies has been on again"   Can you imagine your first training day as a fertility nurse and then one of us walks in or phones up every half hour with another panic, hormoned to the hilt   I wonder what the staff turn over is like   xxx


----------



## freespirit.

I imagine something like ........

_'Hello  your through to clinic'_

'Crazed horramonal list of questions , this vit , that vit , pineapple juice n nuts n tears'

_'  Just one moment i'll put you through to nurses office'_

Bingly bongly soft pause tone ........

_'Yeah Cath it sounds like another orange wearing FF crazy lady ' _

.......... I did actually look round myself at clinic today to see if there were any fellow orange wearers from FF


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone, 

Smudge  - great news on your lining. 13mm wow! Mine was only 9mm but they were happy enough with that and I am also due for ET on Monday! so we will be on the same schedule  

JenV - congrats on your safe thawing and your PUPO! v exciting  

Jen84 - great that you're on your way with the next phase.  

EmMac - smudge is right, don't stress too much about the times. i think they generally say within an hour or two of the same time in fine. 

freespirit - I am so glad to hear everyone else is as hormonal and full of questions as I am. My clinic sometimes makes me feel like I am overly anxious (and I only ask half the questions in my head!).  BTW I am on day 14 of my cycle (day 13 of progynova) and my ET will be day 20 with blasts which sounds similar to you. I start Gesterone tomorrow.

I think I've lost track of a few people so sorry but lots of love to all. 

Have to get to bed now. But glad to be in good company with quite a bit of good news all round today. 

Hugs, MJ. xx


----------



## freespirit.

MJ Fabulous that you had good news from your scan today too  
And thanks for helping with my reassurence in answering my question


----------



## Pascha

Hi guys, 

Just thought I'd peek in and see how everyone is doing as dragging my feet through another 2ww 
(I haven't been on since last cycle, 2 years ago!!) 

Has anyone had any luck with FETs? 
I'm just counting the days to a fresh cycle, as not convinced...

Hugs, 
Pascha


----------



## staceysm

Hi Everyone,

I have had a good catch up and I can't believe how many of us are doing FET this month.  I started my progynova on Sunday, but it seems a low dosage to some of the ladies on here?  I am having 1 tablet a day and then it increases to 2 and then 3 a day by 25th August and each tablet is 2mg.

Jenv and Katena - Good luck for the 2ww and I really hope it works for you both. 

Anyone feel like they just want to get on with it now? The build up to it all really makes me stressed and I hate the not knowing. I am dreading the 2ww to, as last time I was at work and it was very busy.  This time I will be at home with my son and I know I will be knicker checking and clock watching all day long!

Me and my DH have decided that we will go to Disney in Florida next year if this doesn't work, I don't want to sound negative, but we love it out there and it will give us something to look forward to if the worst happens.

Who is next now with FET?

Hugs to you all.
Stacey
x


----------



## Lorny

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you on this thread?

I'm just about to start a natural cycle for a FET. We've had 2 fresh cycle's but both failed & this is our 1st frozen. I won't be taking any meds this time round as I think all my hormone levels are ok....i'm a bit concerned about not taking any progesterone during 2ww though!

I've got my 1st scan on Friday at St Barts & then will be doing the ovulation tests the following few days.

A bit in the dark about FET's at the mo but hoping you ladies can shed a bit of light for me   We've got 7 frosties all at day 3 so we're defrosting them all & aiming for blasto.

Lorna
-x-


----------



## jen-v

Welcome Lorny and pascha! This is my first time doing FET too (medicated), Lorny I think its great you have so many frosties - we just had two, which went back in yesterday.

staceysm - your disneyland plan sounds great - I'm thinking of setting up something for sept for if this doesn't work out for us - something to look forward to and help us get on with our lives, its all been tx tx tx for months now. Good luck with the waiting - I know its awful.

MJ - I think we should keep on asking!! Its part of what they are there for - even if we feel like idiots - I'm sure they know the stress we are all under, and I'm sure expect us to be on the phone all the time. It takes the stress away once we are reassured,which is good for us, so consider it part of the tx! My frosties survived the defrost in good shape - no cells lost, which I think is good news, but everything looked great until this stage last time too, so don't feel that confident. I'm doing immune meds this time, though, so hope that makes a difference - baby aspirin, clexane and prednisolone.

freespirit - my fet was day 18 of progynova with day 3 embies - I think its standard for my clinic, I didn't get any scans in the cycle. Good luck with  the big injections - my DP is getting better at it every day, barely hurt today. I find it hurts much less lying down, and also if I massage afterwards for 5 mins - the days I haven't done ths it has really hurt for 24 hours! Did the clinic say why no moxa? I didn't had it in my pre-FET acupuncture anyway, but am interested to know. i heard they use a kind of mugwort (sp?) which is good for preventing miscarriage, but don't know much about it other than that. 

Missy79 - my FET was yesterday and I've been crampy too - did you check with your clinic? 

ruthybee - hope all well with those busy ovaries!!

smudge -  all ok with you? brilliant lining!

DMaria - I've been a bit off my food on progynova - not sure if this is normal, but not too worried. Glad to have lost the choc cravings for once! I think jogging sounds like 'vigorous excercise'! I'm just following my clinic's 'gentle walks' line, wich suits me fine.

Em mac17 - I'm sure 25 minutes willmake no difference at all - I've been later than that sometimes, and my clinic doesn't mind.

kittycatt - blimy, what a lot to deal with! really hope you are ok, what a fantastic acupuncturist. i think you may be right about the connection between thyroid function and hormone levels, so it is definitely brilliant to have found this out -   for you.

AFM am curled up in bed today with the telly on, a little bit worried that i did a bit too much yesterday pm, altho my clinic  just says to carry on fairly normally, although no major exertions. Has anyone been told to do bed rest? REALLY trying not to symptom spot already! hmm too early for a peestick...? Only joking!!

jen-v


----------



## Lorny

jen-v - Thanks hunny. Glad you're resting today now that you're pupo! That's great that no cells were lost, fingers crossed for you & DH!

does anyone know if I'll need more than the 1 scan? Also what are they scanning for as I can't remember what they said at our last consultation...is it to make sure i've ovulated or was that the blood test i've had?  

Lorna
-x-


----------



## katena

hey, just a stickie as i'm sat waiting for a meeting to start. Freespirit-we had our scan on day 12 and then fet on day 16.our emby was 3 days old. Afm-i'm desperate to do a test!


----------



## Em Mac17

hey ladies,

well hope you all doing ok today.

freespirit - thanks for advice, i am normally soo good remembering but just had a blip last night but clinic said no probs when i called them today.  also to answer you my scan is day 15 of tablets and ET day 20. xx

katena - oh i bet you are dying to test but I have found that nothing good can come from testing early only messes with your head more, be strong sure it is nestled in nicely     xx

lorny - welcome hunni, maybe your scan is baseline scan, then you will prob have another to see how thick lining is or maybe not is you are doing natural as i have only done medicated.  all clinics are different to with how they do things.  7 is fab for frosties, so best of luck to you xx

Jen v - glad you taking it easy I am told the same carry on as normal dont lift anything, so I guess dont completely wrap yourself in cotton wool.  Lots of positive thoughts and imagine then nestling nicely and get wrapped in orange (if all else fails duster down knickers hehe)        xx

stacey - hey how you feeling today, your dose seems similar to mine went from 1mg, to 2mg then up to 6mg.  having an exciting back up plan sound like a great idea to xx

MJ - hope you v happy after lining scan thats great news not long now and you will be PUPO xx

smudge - hope you having good day still smiling from the scan I bet.  only days away now xx

pascha - keep up hope and hopefully you will see lots of BFP's on here xx

AFM - well scan in the morning taken whole day off work then i can spend the day with my mum and have lunch and do nice things after.  think it wil all become very real tomorrow when they hopefully give a big thumbs up for ET next tues     xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies just a quick one tonight, sorry for no personals but im on my way to bed, i feel so sick  

Em Mac 17 yep your right im still smiling   Good luck with your scan tomorrow, cant wait to hear your good news x

Hope everyone else is ok and will catch up tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Cliec

Hello ladies.
Please can I join this thread?  
We are about to embark on our 3rd and final atempt, using our last snow baby. Second scan in Friday and hopefully xfer soon to follow. 
Speak soon 
Cliec. 
X  x


----------



## kittycatt

Wow again, so much to keep up with - hi to everyone new to here and welcome!!!

Just to say I'll be disappearing for a while - off to the south of France for a few days on Saturday - desperately need a break before all the thyroid testing next Thursday.  I have another blood test at clinic tomorow to check we are all back to normal and then can hopefully plan next full ICSI.

Sorry for lack of personals tonight but wishing you all a million heaps of love and luck for scans, ETs and 2ww's! I will be thinking of you all and sending lots of     and  orange thoughts!!!  

I can wait to catch up with where you are all up to when I get back.  

Lots of love as always

Kit
x x x   x x x


----------



## jen84

evening ladies
having a weird day feeling like i need to chat so i thought i'd visit and post to you lovely ladies. 

kit- south of france sounds lovely hope you have a nice relaxing time before all the thryoid testing.

welcome cliec, sounds like your nearly there fingers crossed its  third time lucky for you 

smudge- really sorry your not feeling well , feel better soon   

em- yay nearly scan time which means your getting just a bit closer. lots of luck for tomorrow     . have a nice rest of day with your mum.

katena- my thoughts on the 2ww is it drives you ........ and the waiting to test sucks but will hopefully be worth it in the end .

jen- you really made me laugh with the peestick comment .......... in answer yes its a tincy weency little bit early  

lorna- hi , 7 frosties is great . your tx is different to mine. so i cant help but there is more than likely someone on here who will be able to shed a bit of light for you . 

stacey- i know what you mean about just wanting to get on with things ,i'm so impatiant. i'm due to start progynova on friday and hopefully et will be 8th sept .i'm taking the 2ww off work to. (all being well with the thaw ) thinking i might need to get a hobby while i'm off just to distract myself. 

afm. just having one of those unsure days its all getting so close but still so far away. i just really want this to work. i know you girls will know what i mean.


hope everyone else is doing ok . lots of     for everyone

                    jen84 x x


----------



## DMaria

Hi everyone,

Welcome to Cliec and Lorny - Cliec my scan date is Monday and I also have only 1 snowbaby left, so I know where you're coming from -a lot depending on the one little guy defrosting and being put safely back where it belongs 

Lorny - on my medicated cycle there are at least 2 scans - one baseline one to make sure lining is ready to start - i.e.no new cysts or anything strange, and then the next one to make sure lining has got thick enough )after progynova treatment) - if not thick enough then there's another scan after a couple of days. Might happen on a natural cycle that it's  a bit less predictable as to when lining is ready to transfer so might need more scans? I don't know, I've never done a natural cycle.

Kittykat - have a great holiday - it's such a good idea, we need to remember that we are more than just patients at a fertility clinic -have a wonderful time 

Smudge - get well soon hunni, sorry to hear you're not feeling well

Freespirit - my last FET - scan was day 12 and transfer then was day 18 - hope that clarifies what I was saying yesterday!

Jen-v - I just think it's impossible to know what to do during the 2ww - too little, too much... it really does your head in, but keep looking after yourself  

It looks like thre's quite a bit happenning now - with scan dates booked and ET dates and so on - I think the next week or so will be quite exciting on this board   

To everyone else, hope you've had a nice day. I've read all of the posts, and am afraid I'll send the wrong reply to the wrong person, there's so many of us!!! I'm just counting the days down til my scan on Monday, and reeeeeally trying to get into a PMA.

Love to all
DM xx


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies ,
It's late , I'm tired , and I am starting to look and feel like Mrs Potato , only less glamorous .
I've caught up with you all , but I'll be back to post tomorrow 
x x x


----------



## Pascha

Hi Jen-v, 
I'm a Jenny too and did my FET on the 11th. Mine were 6 day blasts so I can test on 19th earliest, which is also my birthday, so not sure whether to do that...or wait until Saturday? Good luck to you too!!!


I actually went 10 pin bowling the evening of ET with doc's blessing. I went out the night it worked with my daughter previously, so figure it's OK. People keep their legs in the air when they've    , but this is almost a week later in the cycle and it's in the right place already, when normally you could be doing anything, not knowing that you're pregnant. I think a bit of jiggling does good  Plus I am running around after / lifting a 17month old and have a full time job, so can't sit still! 
I sat on my   for 2 weeks one cycle, which didn't work, and I went mentally insane! Just do what you feel right doing & don't worry too much  I have friends who rested and were successful too, so don't listen to me if that's what you feel like doing...


No symptoms other than flatulence, itchy skin and sore boobs, but they are all cyclogest side effects :-( On my successful cycle, I had AF pains for 3 days and it was twins until the 11th week, so as I'm not having AF pains, I don't think it's worked, but you never know - people say it's always different...


Jen84 - good luck with your work-up!! 


Lorny - like DMaria says, you need a scan to tell that your lining has thinned and then another to check that it's thickened and has a decent trilaminate structure.


Stacey - 3 x 2mg progynova is normal - if you're being tempered up to that, it's probably just easier on your body or you have a good natural lining, so don't need so much? 


Smudge52 - hope you feel better - I'm on my way too 


Hello Cliec - good luck with scan! 


Em Mac17 - good luck with the scan - sounds like a lovely day! 


MJ in London - if you have any questions, I can see if I can remember stuff, but know all the clinics do stuff slightly differently. I'm meeting with 6 IVFers on Saturday and we all compare notes. The docs must hate us as we always come armed with medical / technical questions - I had 42 on a list once - ha!! 


Hi everyone else - sorry to whitter away. I'd just love everyone to get there!!
Lots of PMA to everyone. 
Hope to see some good news and smiley faces on here soonxxxx
"Pascha"


----------



## jen-v

Hello everyone, I have a couple of quick questions! I've had REALLY cold feet (literally, not metaphically!) a lot of the time since FET, and am worried as my acupuncturist says warm feet help warm uterus, whish will help with implantation. I often have cold feet and hands, but I don't think we can use hot water bottles after FET - or is that just on our tummies? I have heating on and woolly winter socks.
... and is anyone else on a calcium supplement for clexane? I've only found one that is simply calcium without other supplements in it, its H&B and I can't stand the perfumy flavour - anyone had any luck elsewhere? I'd post in the TCM and supplement areas, but no-one seems to answer there. 
jen-v


----------



## Lorny

Thank you ladies for the welcome messages!

I guess i'll find out tomorrow if I need another scan or not, they didn't really tell us much at the last consultation & i've just checked my paperwork & it says possible 2nd scan. 

We're defrosting all 7 of our frosties but it sounds as though that's not the norm, do people tend to defrost 1 or 2 at a time & keep the rest back? Bart's have reccommended to defrost all of them...but if more than 1 or 2 go to blast i think i'd feel terrible as we won't be able to use them.

Katena - step away from the pee sticks  always best to wait as long as possible in my experience & it certainly does mess with your head, but my sister tested 5 days early & got a positive & now has a lovely little boy.

Cliec - welcome!

Jen-v - I have heard that before about cold feet....but no idea if it's true   In regard to the calcium supplement - I used Vitabiotics pregnacare plus before & it came with a leaflet recommending their calcium tablets & saying they were suitable/beneficial for use during pregnancy etc. i think they were quite expensive though.

-x-


----------



## Little-Lee

All

I find it so hard to keep up with all you busy ladies  
From now I am going to write more often - no personals today until I get on top of eveything  

I up my dose of progynovza today from 3x2mg to 4xmg got my 2nd scan Monday to check the thinkness of the womb and hopefully will get ET date....... 

    to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

hope you are all doing ok today

smudge - hope you feeling better than last night sorry to hear you felt rubbish, but glad you were still glad about your lining.

Cliec - good luck and welcome, I hope its 3rd time lucky for us both

Kit - enjoy your hols my lovely you deserve it!!

jen84 - hope you feeling better today lots of     to you

pascha - I agree that we should do what we feel like doing on the 2ww and not beat ourselves up about it too much good luck you hard decision when to test could be a fab birthday    xx

jenv- hope you doing ok sorry cant shed much light on the cold feet but make sure you get lovely and wrapped up xx

Lorny - dont worry too much about if your clinic do things differently they know what they are doing and I only have 1 scan through all of FET mine use bloods to see if I have D/R ok so everywhere different.

little-lee - good luckf or scan monday - sticky vibes to you     

AFM - well scan went really well lining is 10.3mm thick which i am really happy with so feel excited know will get call Tues morn to see if thaw went ok then in that afternoon for transfer - 5 days and counting.......

love you everyone xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies

Freespirit that really made me 

MJ Great news, when will your otd be?  Its good that there is a few of us within days of each other xx

Staceysm hi, you are on the same dosage as me with the progynova  

Lorny  Welcome to the group, heres hoping that all your little frosties make it to blasts.  Im not 100% sure on this, but i have heard a rumour that they canre-freeze them!!! sorry i cant really help with the non medicated fet as not sure how it all works as always had to have medicated xx

jen-v im sure you havent over done it, so dont worry i was just told not to over exert myself so im sure you will be fine, look at all the people who dont realise and do all the extreme sports etc, sorry i have forgotten, when is otd?? cant help with the cold feet and hot water bottle bit but im fairly sure our temp drops during implantation !! i have everything crossed for you (but sorry have to uncross my legs on monday for transfer)  

pascha welcome, i totally agree with the sitting on your **** for 2 weeks, I dont think it helps, tried it before and then last time when we did get bfp I was back at work after 4 days. You are so nearly there, I think I would test on your birthday, I dont think i could wait another day..What a great birthday present x

Cliec Welcome to the group and good luck for your scan tomorrow and remember it could be the strongest little embie yet jsut waiting for its nice new home x

jen84 I really hope your feeling a little brighter now hun xx

Little lee your right it is really hard to keep on top of it, there are so many of us and we are all really chatty   and supportive of each other.  I was ill last night so didnt do any personals and struggling to catch up now 

Em Mac Congratulations on your lining excellent news im getting really excited xx 

Katena dont test!!!! how long have you got left now?

DMaria It only takes the one as people keeeeep telling me   and i always think im replying to the wrong person   

Kittycatt Hi hun hope your feeling ok and looking forward to your holiday. Hope you have a fantastic time and speak to you soon xx

afm im feeling really happy and positive today, not sure why but i like it.  I had to wear tracky bottoms to work tho because my tummy seems to have xploded (think the chocolates have caught up with me   )  I seem to also be losing my marbles so im sorry if my post doesnt make any sense  

Thank you for all my get well messages xxxx


----------



## katena

Hey all,

Smudge... Keep away from this scales I think we should do everything during tx to keep us happy and if that's choccy then so be it!
Em.. Lining sounds great! I'll keep everything crossed for your next scan
Cliec.. Hope your scan goes well 2mor
Jen84.. Hope your wobbly day has passed.. FET will come sooner than you think!
Kittycatt... Hope your holiday gives you some space to collect your thoughts xx

Hi and hugs to everyone else!

Afm.. I am desperate to pee on a stick! It's sooooooo killing me. I have arguments with myself every time I need a pee! As for symptom spotting... Sore boobs is about it. I won't be bleeding yet according to the clinic due To the progynova.

It's sending me mental!

K


----------



## smudge52

sorry ladies just a quick me post.....Im really worried again now as just went to the loo and spotting again     im so worried this is going to go tits up before i get to transfer   oh and it wasnt down to    but i did go to the loo and not a number 1!!! sorry tmi but cant understand why im spotting again xx aaaaaaaaaarrrrgghhhhh

katena you are right, i just sat and ate 4 mini choc cakes!!!! How long have you got left to go xxx


xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Katena - oh I feel for you so much I remember that feeling well, when is OTD??  Try to be strong I purposely didn't have any tests in the house so couldn't do it early - be strong     xx

smudge - oh hun i bet you are worried, could this be a SE off the drugs maybe - or maybe it could just be old blood?? ring your clinic tomorrow hopefully they will put your mind at rest.    sure everything will be fine sure it would have to be heavy flow to be too worried. xx

AFM - seriously what the hell is wrong with me forgot injection again 45 mins late this time - this is just not like me , my head is in the clouds - guessing it wont matter as they werent worried at all when i rang them when i was 25 mins late!!  wish brain would work properly, turning intoa fat thick woman!!! xx


----------



## jen-v

Katena - don't test!    Find a distraction quick!

smudge - sending   , you are having a bit of a run of it - make the clinic talk it through with you properly tomorrow so you don't spend the weekend worrying. Hope you feel better soon x

em mac - I'm being a bit rubbish with my meds - I certainly wouldn't worry abut 45 mins unless your clinic said exact timing matters - mine were pretty relaxed about being at least an hour early / late. I couldn't remember whether I'd taken my pm progynova today - thought I had, but did several counts of the tabs to make sure (turned out I hadn't, or perhaps I forgot a dose earlier in the cycle, and have now taken an extra one today) - trying not to worry/

Welcome Cliec, Thanks Pascha, Lorny and everyone who has given me advice over the last couple of days - Im full of questions at the moment - wish I had prepared better for my 2ww!     to everyone, jen-v


----------



## Em Mac17

thanks Jen feel a bit better now not going to beat myself up about it whats done is done! hop those little ones are  nestling in nicely lots of sticky vibes to you   xx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
*Jen V *, I am going to be taking Calcichew ( which my clinic recommend and i used last cycle ) which i got from Boots with my Clexane - pretty expensive though , i seem to remember the tub o got was around £16.00 , they only had the one size too . I am not sure on the hot water bottle on your feet hun ? I think your warm wooly socks should suffice , i am now always in socks too  Sending you lots of   

*Lorny* , Hello and welcome  We will be defrosting 5 day 3's on thaw day in the hope that we get to blast . We go have blasts in the freezer , but our cons recommends we use the day 3's and see which ones are still growing strong before ET . I think it all depends on how many embies you have as to what the thaw plan is .

*Em* , Woo hoo Fantastic lining sweetheart - bet your well chuffed  Heres counting to Tuesday 23rd - god don't know about you but it seems ages away for me and next wednesday ? I have kinda got over the nerves of the first scan , and now have a whole new lot of worries to take me to thaw day and ET  TMI but i keep thining i feel a bit 'damp' down there and worrying somethings happening to my lining  Get those drug times put in your phone missis !!!

*Jen84*, As you see from above i so know what you mean about it being so near but so far away 

*Lorny* Hello and welcome , I too am only having one scan , that was on day 12 of progynova , they didn't take bloods either as they said they could see what they needed to see from the scan ? Hope all goes well tomorrow 

*
Smudge* , I was serious i am morphing into a less than glamorous Mrs Potato !! And i am sooooooooooo with you on the exploded tummy and needing baggy trousers - I'm normally just in tight ish strappy vests but i think i'm gonna have to find some baggy tee shirts  I think you should talkto your clinic just for some kind of reassurence re this spotting ? Wish i could offer something else but i'm not really sure 
*
Katena* , Good advice about staying away from the scales - i infact hid mine under the bed this afternoon - SERIOUSLY ! Sending you huge amount of    and just be careful , you never know who is watching you   

*Kit* , I truely hope you have a fantastic and relaxing time in France - you deserve some nice chees , wine choc's and perfume 

*Cliec* , Welcome and good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Sorry that's as much as my brains gonna function for personals 

 for all the replies to my question about the what day of progynova was you having ET , it has helped reassure me that all will be well 

I haven't had a brilliant day , i have felt so rough , sick , indigestion , bloated beyond beleif , achey and tired - just had to console myself with a bag of minstrels  - not quite sure why i thought they would make me feel better , but i kinda 'needed' them 

Freespirit


----------



## freespirit.

You can tell my heads frazzled - i've welcomed and replied to Lorny twice


----------



## katena

Thanks all.... Still bursting too!

My OTd is Aug 22nd but I agreed with dp that we'd test on Sunday! Surely if I tested 2mor it would show a positive or not and be kinda accurate!?


----------



## freespirit.

​Step away now sweetheart​


----------



## smudge52

Just a quick one before work!!!!! you all make me feel so much better and cheer me up  and Freespirit I think you look fantastic, I was scrolling through and thought   how the hell did they get a picture of me!!!! Im sure the minstrels have helped same as the big bag of chocs (and i do mean the to share bags) have helped me EVERY evening, along with the tangfastics (which i have absolutely hated before i would like to add) oh and the cakes.  they will have to roll me along for et on monday!!!!!!
Hope you feel better today though!!

Em Mac thank you and we are so close!!!! Im sure the clinics know that we are going to lose our marbles and go completely  so they probably allow an hour or so either side of the time they give us 

jen-v thanks aswell xx

Katena DONT DO IT       (mind you I will probably do the same because my clinic tell me to wait 18 DAYS!!!!!

Love to all hope your feeling ok


----------



## jen-v

Morning all - sunny here today for once!

Freespirit - sorry you are feeling rough  You are looking at yourself through hormone specs! I've got a great bit tummy these days, but it was hardly flat and toned before tx, so I'm sure the world hasn't noticed. I'm more concerned about my straggly hair and old tracky bottoms whilst at home on 2ww - need to get myself together! I asked the moxa question in a different thread and got this reply - hope it helps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269554.12 I'm seeing acupuncturist today and will avoid moxa but ask her to warm my feet up - worked before!

katena - don't test!    I'll be in your position next week, hovering round the bathroom all day...

smudge - mmm chocolate! Think I might be getting my craving back 

AFM I really felt pg in my last 2ww, but don't this time at all - in my head or my body. Perhaps I'm protecting myself from the devastation I felt last time? PMA ok today, though  jen-v


----------



## DMaria

Morning everyone - 
Jen-v, - not sunny here at all! I think it's impossible not to try to mentally protect yourself from possible disappointment during 2ww - but it's so hard to tell what symptoms we have over what symptoms we _think_ we have (or don't have) - at least that was my experience! There are lots of people who were surprised to get a BFP! Hugs and keep up the .

Smudge52 - glad to hear someone else has been raiding the chocolate cupboard! Yesterday alone I had choc cake, a flake, a crunchie, and some biscuits...and that's only what I can remember! It's ridiculous. Today appetite seems a bit more normal so far, thank goodness. Anyway, loads of luck and  for Monday - hope all goes well. Any more news on your spotting symptoms? hopefully it's settled down again for you.

Katena - how are you? Have you decided to test over the weekend? Either way, otd is close so  and  for you.

Freespirit - Feeling any better hun?

Em Mac - delighted to hear you have your ET date for Tuesday  
and - MJ - ET date for Monday  I'm sure you're both counting the hours now - hope all goes well!

Lorny - how did today go? Have you got an ET date?

Pascha - big  and  for you too - testing on birthday is nice idea but maybe you couldn't wait that long...

Cliec - how was your scan today? Have you an ET date yet?

StaceySM, Jen84 and Little Lee - I think we are all on progynova and waiting for first scan? (Little Lee we will catch up Monday after our scans 

 ).

AFM am feeling incredibly tired - came home from work early yesterday, slept loads and have mostly taken today off (need to do a little work from home) - which explains how I had time on a Friday morning to attempt to catch up with you all!!! 
Does anyone else find progynova making them so tired? kind of a dizzy, woozy-headed tired?!! I don't remember being this bad last time, but it was a different brand of estrogen tabs I was on. I was started straight on 8mg, so I'm thinking those of you who were worked up from a lower dose to 6-8mg, it might be a better way to do things!

Loads of love to everyone, this is such a nice, caring, honest and funny place to go during these difficult times.
I hope you all have a nice weekend, big    to anyone who might need them
DM xx


----------



## DMaria

PS Really hope I got the right messages to the right people!
Let me know if I've completely put my foot in it somewhere - apologies in advance and I blame my fuzzy progynova head!
DM xx


----------



## jen-v

Hi DMaria, I was really tired for the first week or so of progynova, I'm pretty much back to normal now, so hopefully it will pass for you too. Probably doing your body good to get some xtra sleep right now, though! x


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,
I'm gonna try an early post in the hope i'll keep up when i log in later 
First off i'm pleased to say i do feel much better today , not brilliant , but much better - Thank goodness . I'm up , and showered with my 'face on' and my baggiest of tops - DS has a playdate this afternoon so i'll be with the yummy mummies , so want to try and be a bit presentable and not feel like the blob in the sack with the moon face .

*Katena* , I do hope you have been good and stayed away from those evil sticks   

*Smudge *, How are you doing today ? Has the spotting stopped ? Have you spoken to your clinic ? 

*Jen V* I have read the post you made on the link you posted and also noticed the reply , am definatly not doing Moxa after my clinic said no . Symptom wise i had no symptoms with my DS , aside from the fact i didn't like the small of these rubber tool holders my DH keept bringing home from work . I had no sickness , no achey boobs , no nothing that i could say that is definatly a PG sympton , and after experiencing 6 x 2ww i can honeslty say that untill you POAS you really don't know one way or the other , you can read anything into any symptom you have purely depending on your mood . So unless you have seen a solitary line on a stick you are very much PUPO   

*DM* , Se are so horrible , I have heard a lot of ppl say that they feel so tired on progynova , as you know i did yesterday , quite flu like really . Just try and keep drinking the wwater , i think it's the only thing that can help a little  and rest when you get the chance .
Freespirit


----------



## katena

Hey,

So... I have a confession! I've had a terrible day so I've just walked through the door and I have took a test. There is a 2nd line... But it's fainter than the control line. I'm so worried about getting my hopes up but through all the iui's and IVF I have never even had a 2nd line.. Even a faint one! I'm sat here looking at it and keep checking! It's still there! 

I'm not gonna tell my dp... I feel too guilty as I did a test without her and before we agreed... But I'm a very little bit excited!

K
X


----------



## DMaria

Katena! OMG I'm so excited for you!!! Eeek!


----------



## Little-Lee

Afternoon Ladies,

I have been wondering to myself why I can't stop eating and sleeping at the moment.... it seem a few of us are in the same boat  

Not had chance to read back all pages so going to try a few personals but may not all make sense  

Katena - your OTD is not far away now so hope you manage to stop yourself from testing  
OMG I have just tried to post this reply and seen you have tested     Katena really hope it's a BFP

Jen V - When test day for you?? PMA hun      

Smudge - Hope you are feeling ok? I have been feeling a bit down myself this week - it's hard isn't this treatment  

AFM - Scan on Monday so will hopefully get date for ET. Hope DH will do something interesting this weekend........  
Have a good one all 

xxxxx


----------



## lindylou1

Hi,

I am due to start DR for a medicated FET cycle on 6th September. Looking forward to chatting with others having FET at the same time.

Lynn


----------



## smudge52

Sorry everything else can wait OMG Katena i am so excited for you and am sure this will get stronger as the week goes on.....Im sat here with a HUGE smile on my face you go girl!!!! xxxx

sorry will be back later to catch up with everyone else xxx


----------



## Cliec

Katena - omg so crazy but good. So hope is a bfp!
D M - I git so dizzy went to doc for vertigo, but calmed down now and lots of water does help  
Looks like a busy week ahead for Em MAC, lille le, MJ, and me.
Very best of luck girls. Any of you going to Barts?
Freespirit, smudge, Jen v hi, sending you  .

Atm - scan really good today. 8.1mm so I am finally ready.
FET set for noon on Tuesday... So hoping this is a great day,  for u 2 emmac. 
DH sleeping after a long drive but I'm just too wired. Will join later. 

What a great day. Enjoy the weekend folks. 
Cliec


----------



## Lorny

Smudge - thanks hun, i didn't realise the could refreeze emby's once defrosted, hmm that's something i'll ask when i'm next at hosp. Hope everything's going ok today?

Freespirit - hope the minstrels made you feel a bit better  Do you know when you'll be having your ET yet?

DMaria - I've never had Progynova before but my previous medicated cycles I was absolutely exhausted 24/7 & was cat napping whenever I got the chance. Rest up over the weekend & make sure DP looks after you!

Katena - that's fantastic, fingers crossed that line will get darker over the next few days for you & DP!

AFM - had my scan today, DP couldn't get time off work so MIL came with me. Everything was good, lining at 7mm & I think they said folicle at 11mm (not sure if that's right). The said they wanted an extra 1mm so i've got another scan on Monday & i've been given a few ovulation tests to do from Sunday. Fingers crossed should be having ET by next weekend, woohoo!

-x-


----------



## stell

I'm new on here and not sure if I'm on the right thing or not! 
Just been for scan today and lining is thick enough for transfer next Tuesday   - if my two frosties survive which hopefuly they will! Anyone out there got any suggestions or tips for after transfer? Someone told me about eating 5 brazil nuts every day during 2WW?
Went through first cycle end of March and only had one embryo implanted which didn;t last the two 2WW!


----------



## katena

Hey all,

Just took another test with my DP, a clear blue digital, and it is a BFP! So happy, shocked and also scared! 

Sorry no personals my heads all over the show!

K
Xx


----------



## Cliec

That is great news lorny. Everything crossed you'll be 8 mm on Monday.


----------



## freespirit.

Katena OMG OMG   Wooooooo hooooooooo   A line is a line sweetheart   
This is the problem with early testing , either way it gives a whole new set of worries   But in my book , your definatly   

Was just coming to read right now and post shortly , but couldn't read and run after reading Katena's news - Back in a wee while 

............... gonna psych myself up for DH do do the prontogest


----------



## jen84

Evening all.

I just sat down with a cuppa and thought id check see how everyone was doing ,im so glad I did.

Katena- woohoo. So excited for you  

Lorny- fingers crossed that your all good to go for next weekend.

Cliec- 8.1 is really good. Lots of luck for Tue.

Little-lee- good luck for your scan on Monday.

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok.
      jen84 x x


----------



## freespirit.

Hi , I'm back , jab done - ouch - just hope DH got it all right , are you supposed to stop squeezing the 'inch' once you have the needle in ? DH didn't , now i'm already begining to worry if any actually squeezed out , DH say just a tiny drop  I can feel my booty stinging now so hope sufficient has gone in .

Lorny , I will be having our FET on Wednesday   Great news that you are nearly 'there' with your lining , are you using a hot water bottle at night ? it is said to help blood flow to that area , thus helping your lining ? I was expecting to see a folicle when i had my scan , but apparently both my ovaries were quiet , which they said was ok . I didn't DR , did you ?

Cliec , Fab that your all ready for your FET - woo hoo Tuesday , it sure is gonna be a busy week on here next week ! Can i ask did you have a blood test along with your scan or could they see what they wanted to see by just the scan ?

Smudge , How are you doing darlin ? Has the spotting stopped ? What did the clinic say ?


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone,

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO KATENA OUR FIRST BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so excited for you both xxxxxxxx

jen-v hi hun glad your pma is good, i keep reading peoples stories and everyone is different so I dont think we really know until the day. so its not over yet, but I know how you feel i always put the barriers up its a defence mechanism xxx

DMaria Yep cant keep away from the chocolate   I felt really tired aswell but it does eventually wear off unless I just got used to the feeling tired  

Freespirit i have come to the decision that every home should have a freespirit that they pull out when they are feeling down your posts make me   Gload your feeling a little better today, did your ds enjoy his playdate?  Hope your backside stops hurting soon!!!

Littlelee your right it is hard, probably one of the hardest things we will all go through in our lives.  someone at work turned round ot me today and said i think your amazing and solid as a rock to put yourself through all of this...I did have to tell her that im good at putting on a front when I need to   i think i hide how i feel most of the time otherwise dont think i would stop.  roll on Monday for your scan xx

Cliec excellent news its so exciting when you get the go ahead makes you want to scream xxx

Lorny your welcome, im not 100% sure its right but i have heard of it before so it will be worth asking your clinic. Good news with your scan today then im sure it will have grown by the 1mm by monday  

jen84 and Em Mac hi hope your both doing ok xx

afm well the spotting stopped again quicker than last time so called the clinic this morning and they werent worried and think i just upset my cervix by have "marital relationships" sooooo funny but im completely calm about it now and have to call the clinic tomorrow to get my appointment time for monday!!!!!!

Have an excellent weekend everyone and spk to u all tomorrow xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi Stell, you should come and join the FET Aug / Sept 2011 (incl those testing in Oct) thread, everyone is really friendly and supportive and they have loads of good ideas and advice etc xxx


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone, wow this thread is so busy! Great that we are all on this journey together. I love reading everyone's posts and feeling the virtual love on the thread. yay for the FF sisterhood!

So, first things first, Yay Katena!!! Our first BFP on this thread I think!! Such wonderful news hon. so pleased for you.   

Welcome to Cliec - good luck with your scan this week

Welcome to Lorny - sounds like you are only a week away from ET, hope the time flies quickly for you.

Pacha - happy birthday for yesterday - did you manage to wait til today for your test?    for a good result for you. PS i laughed at your 42 questions for the Dr, that is really impressive  

Little Lee and DMaria - good luck for your scans on Monday. And yes, Little Lee I was also very tired on Prognoyva.

Kittycatt - hope you are having a lovely time in France, just what you need to recover and regroup, lots of good food and wine. I am missing wine so much, I have been booze-free for 3 weeks and 3 days today (I sound like I'm AA - lol). 

Jen-v - hope you are staying sane on the 2ww.   I'm planning to really chillout on mine this time as I've had two friends who did bed rest and got BFPs. I know lots of clinics don't agree with that now (and there are plenty of people who stay active and get BFPs) but I think the main thing is to do what feels right for you as an individual. Last time my DH went into hospital unexpectedly the day after ET so it was far from relaxing! So this time can only be an improvement on that for me!

Smudge - fingers crossed for us both for Monday ET. I feel like I'm losing my marbles too, if that's any help.  

Freespirit - exciting that you have a date for ET on 24th (i think I read that right?). I definitely agree that each day seems to go so slowly when you are waiting for the next phase in the cycle.  

AFM, I've had a friend staying for a few nights with her 3 month old. I think it's a good omen to have had a teeny baby in the house this week. He was so well behaved too, I think it's given me a false idea of the whole motherhood caper  
Yesterday I felt really fragile and hormonal (hardly surprising I suppose!!) but am feeling more positive today. I also finished work yesterday and have 2 weeks off, which is a great feeling. 
I've started on the Gestone butt shots this week also. They come in the most ridiculous glass ampoules that you have to snap the top off. I have managed to smash two of them in my hands so far and got covered in shards of glass so i have little nicks all over my hands. I really question the manufacturers of these things. I'm sure there has got to be a better solution. I can't see why they can't use those vials with the rubber tops. This process is stressful enough without the risk of crushed glass. Anyway, apart from that, the IM injections are not too bad. They hurt a little going in and I'm getting a bit of a dead butt. But they aren't as bad as I dreaded. My DH has been amazing too and really understanding when i get myself into a bit of a tizz around injection time.  

anyway, long post, sorry for the length.

Hugs to you all. xx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning , quick one as on my phone . MJ have you got a rubber ampole snapper for taking the top off the glass viles ? If you PM me your addy i can send you some if you need ? x


----------



## jen-v

Morning everyone - hope everyone's doing well. I agree with MJ - this thread has been such a great thing, and a real godsend on the rough days - you are all brilliant!

Katena - thats so fantastic!   Thanks for sharing the hope with us!

MJ and Freespirit - re those lovely bottom injections .... MJ I wasted several vials too when I started - I think the clinic thought I was a bit of an idiot   , but then again I'm not a nurse! I've been given some single use soft plastic caps to put over the vial when you break off the neck - they make it much easier, I think - they said you have to do a quick 'snap' for a clean break, and the plastic helps you be decisive and not worry about broken glass - I'd ask your clinic / drug supplier for some, or your GP clinic / pharmacist may even have some? Or I can send some. Freespirit - well done! A week in, I can definitely say it gets so much easier, and less painful - needle going in doesn't hurt much, and massaging afterwards stops the area hurting all day afterwards. I think its really hard to do without losing a drop of oil sometimes - always looks more than it really is. Our method doesn't involve 'pinching an inch' - needle just goes straight in - but perhaps thats because I have a nice cushion of fat there! Its been an interesting excercise in trust for us - I never thought I'd be able to let DP inject me (control freak!), but he kind of had to when I couldn't do it myself, and I've a newfound respect for how skilled and calm at it he has become - and makes him a bit more involved in the tx.

smudge - so glad things better now. What a nice colleague - and you are obviously better than you think about hiding tx madness!

lorny and cliec - thats great scan news!

everyone else, thinking of you -  

AFM lost it a bit this morning when I couldn't do my clexane tummy injection - just too painful to get the needle in my bruised tummy, and had enough of all the tx and everything. DP did it in the end - really well, so he's going to take over those injections too from now on - I admit defeat! Crying made my tummy jiggle about, and then I got some really strong cramps - feel ok now, but really worried thats ruined my chance - wish I could have kept a lid on it.    Going to stay in bed for a bit. On a plus note, bought some v cheap orange vests in peacocks sale to keep my swollen tummy warm! Really isn't my best colour, and they aren't the best vests, but who will know? Still to find my perfect orange pants. Have nice cosy feet after acupuncture yesterday - don't know how she did it, but its worked. jen-v


----------



## stell

Hi, new on here so hope I can join in!   I'm about to have FET on Tuesday - if my two frosties survive!   Had last nasal spray this morning and start with cyclogest tonite and continue with my proygnova. Anybody got any tips for after transfer? I heard eating 5 brazil nuts a day? 
Also I am off work for next two weeks and wondering on anyones thoughts about going on holiday after transfer?
Thanks
Stella


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Ketena, What a wonderful news!!!! It is our first BFP!!! When is your OTD? So happy and excited for you!!!! Fantastic!!
Off you go girl... Enjoy...

I am getting excited. This is what I wrote to my diary. At least saves me laptop andinterent ime sorry for not many personals. But promise will do proper once I get to Istnabul.

Yesterday was Day 5 Estrogen day. Which is 2 a day. 
I had my 1st ever Intralipids. Took 3 hrs as they wanted a very slow going first. Thank god I did not have a bad reaction to it.
Took my streiods too. And they are fine too.
Felt very run down and tired yesterday. 
The nurse did my clexane injection yesterday. It did not hurt at all. I did it on my tummy this morning. I hurt a bit.. Must be doing wrongly really. The nurse says has to be just under the skin. I hope I get better at it as the days go by..
What else to report. Well bro has been a pain since arrived here. Tomorrow morning his girlfriend arrives. So we all hoping he will behave better cos of her.. 
Me and Lara will be going back to Istanbul on friday and just the 2 of us.. No mum's stress. Yuppie!! This iwll be interesting.. 
I just need to cope with being scared at nights.. 
Oh I have finished 2 of my books I brought here. 3rd one I will start today.. Both were brilliant.. Loved it.. Hope 3rd one will not dissipoint me.. I need to finish it till friday. I have anohter 2 books in Istanbul I can read. 
As soon as I arrive to Istanbul I will start my Zita cd and relaxing cd. 3 times a day.. Will be good.. 
I will do all in order for this FET to work.. Still very positive. Worried but positive.

Hope you all are havigna great weekend. 

Lvoe and of course lots and lots of luck!!!
. Kukixx


----------



## Em Mac17

sorry just a really quick one from me will try and get on later on.

Katena  - YEAH a fab BFP           so pleased for you hunni thats amazing bet yuor head is all over the place that is soooo exciting well done xxx

good news on everyone who has had good scans.  hope you all feeling good tody

afm- not great day lots of tears but katena you have proper made me smile    

sorry be back later 

Em xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies i am sooooo glad its the weekend!!!! Loooooongeest week ever (apart from 2ww's) 

Emmac sorry your feeling down today hun   , just think we only have a few more days until we are PUPO xxxxx

Freespirit how are you feeling now xxx 

Kuki I did laugh at your bro bein a pain!!!! glad its all going well for you and will catch up soon xx

Stell welcome to the thread, everyone is really friendly and supportive.  I was eating brazils but havfe decided to stop now. having transfer on monday so going to keep drinking full fat milk, water and also plenty of protein so chicken and eggs everyday of the week dh will be so happy   Im sure the others on this thread will also be able to help with other ideas aswell xx

jen-v im sure everything is fine and im loving the orange vest idea, wish i had read your post sooner as i was in peacocks this morning!!! hope you feel a little better now and i have complete faith that everything is ok xxx  

MJ we dont have long to go now, i cant imagine what a dead   feels like though   Im sure it must be the drugs, because i was feeling the same yesterday, one of my friends at work looked really sad so I was asking her if she was ok and i promptly burst into tears and totally stole her limelight.  Thing is i then started to laugh because I knew how ridculous I was being  

afm I just called the clinic and i am due to go in at 13.45 on Monday.  I have to call at 11.30 to make sure our embies have survived the thaw.  Im really excited but the nerves have also kicked in a little now and cant stop thinking about the thaw.  I had to go shopping with mum this morning as she needed to buy a gift for friends new baby. Mum gets overly carried away saying to my dad oooh i cant wait for our grandchild to arrive, i did have to point out to her that i have to get pregnant first   bless her so if anyone needs any   my mum has enough for everyone...........


----------



## Brookie

Hello  Ladies

Sorry for not replying sooner but my original thread was moved onto here and I've only just found it! If anyone wants the nutrition doc pls pm me with your email address and I can send it on, or if anyone knows how to attach docs on here let me know! 

I've been pretty good for the last two weeks and followed the plan as much as possible. Feeling better already with none of usual bloating and lots more energy. It follows the low GI diet to keep hormones regulated (apparently highs and lows in blood sugar affects hormones!) Who knew?! No booze or choccie either - hopefully my willpower can last. Also due to start  acupuncture today but had to cancel  due to family emergency   Hope to start next week instead. 

I don't have time at the moment to read through all the posts but everyone is doing ok and good luck too all on 2ww.

Bx


----------



## katena

Hey all,

Em.. Hope your feeling better and less emotional. It is so hard what we go through! 
Kuki.. Hope your brother starts behaving! Do you have a date for your FET?
Stell.... Hi and welcome! I'm sure your embies will survive. After FET they just recommend you carry on as normal.. Besides no alcohol St so I'm sure a little holiday will be fine!
Jen-v.. It sounds like your DH has been a great support! Glad acupuncture is keeping your tootsies warm! 
MJ... I think being around the baby will give you good juju! When's your FET Hun?
Smudge... Glad your feeling calmer.. Have you got your appt for Monday?
Free spirit...Good luck for weds! Next week will be bonkers with the number of FETs!

Hi and lots of love to everyone else!

My OTd is officially Monday so will retest then and call the clinic. I have no clue what happens from there.. Besides carrying on with the utrogestran pessaries until 10 weeks after FET! I know they do their job but they are yucky! Me and DP just keep on looking a each other and giggling. This really was our last go. Next stop was adoption for us. 

It's not sank in yet I don't think!

K
X


----------



## smudge52

Katena Its fantastic news im so pleased for you both let us know what   rituals you have to keep up with over the coming weeks   I can only imagine how you both feel


----------



## Kuki2010

Ketana, FET is on monday 29th. For you next will be 2-3 weeks wait to see HB or HBss...Sooo exciting.. A bit harder than 2WW or as hard.. Lots of luck. Mxxx


----------



## stell

Thanks smudge and Katana. Fab news for you Katana!  
Haven't had any alcohol for two months now so that bits fine and also cut out all caffeine! Drinking lots of water and eating lots of protein!
Don't know whether to have a holiday just in this country or jet off - just a bit scared as in the past a flight has brought on a bleed! 
 to everyone else who is having FET next week.

Stella x


----------



## jen-v

welcome stell! re your holiday, maybe just think whether if it doesn't work out (really hope it will!) and you don't get a BFP would you be more likely to (A) regret flying or (B) think that jetting off somewhere lovely will have given you the best chance by making you as relaxed as possible - could be a good thing! Mind you, I was told by clinic no sunbathing on 2ww, so beaches may be out if yours say the same thing ... I had to travel for work in last 2ww - only in uk, but was really tiring, and I regretted going. WHile I was away. my AF arrived with avengeance, and I had to to the OTD peestick, and I just really wished I was at home - which I am this time - its a bit boring, but I'm glad I'm here! Lounging in the garden with the newspapers this pm, but with the umbrella up - feels like a good choice for me this time. OTD 30th AUgust, so hope the weather holds for the week. jen-v x


----------



## stell

Thanks Jen-v! I would probably regret it if it didn't work out so more than likely we will opt for a holiday in this country! I didn't know about no sunbathing so maybe not a good idea as that is what i tend to do quite a bit when i go abroad! We had a holiday abroad in May as we were unsure when during Aug FET would be! I'm sure sumwhere in this country will be jsut as relaxing especially if the weather stays like this!
Best of luck to you!
Stella x


----------



## jen-v

.... and em mac      I know you you feel, and you WILL feel better soon, I promise. I was like that this morning, but now the tears have stopped and I feel OK - its just such a major thing we are doing, bound to overwhelm us completely some days. I try and put on zita west when it gets too bad.

smudge - I love the sound of your mum! I think mine secretly thinks we're being idiots spending all this energy and  money on ivf, but is too tactful so far to say...I'm getting lots of treading-on-eggshells and sympathy from my family at the moment (which I don't like!), but not a lot of pma. I probably should just tell them what I need. jen-v


----------



## smudge52

Hi
Stell we are having a holiday in Devon, whilst we are there i have my otd, but it was already booked and i know it will be so relaxing so im not going to cancel it.  I dont think I would go abroad though xx

Jen-v maybe you should tell them that you need them to be positive and its ok to talk about it and that they dont need to tread on egg shells.  My mum is good, but sometimes i have to rein her in, she even had me telling her what buggies i liked today, so sometimes i have to humour her but it doesnt worry me   xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

hi all, 

got a bit more time to reply now so here goes.....

smudge - well my lovely only another day to wait then it will be ET day for you yipeeeee PUPO for you v v soon and hope 11.30 brings you the fab news you waiting for.  glad you feeling better about the spotting and that it has stopped we have enough to worry about without added bits!!! glad you like me on choc i cant stop eating if im not PG this time round i am gonna look it with big belly hehe xx

Cliec - well done on scan results thats great news all good to go for ET day not long for us now hunni exciting stuff   xx

lorny - your lining is going in the right direction get loads of milk/ pineapple juice down you and you will be great by Monday and hopefully PUPO by the bank hols weekend xx

Katena - congrats again may say this alot to you as just so so chuffed for you, I guess you just werent meant to adopt but instead have your own little bambino    xx

freespirit - hope that butt of yours is good, does not sound pleasant and sure if it was my hubby he would be laughing as he is daft a brush sometimes (but lovely).  hope you feeling ok today and having a lovely weekend xx

MJ - glad you enjoyed seeing your friend and little one cant have been easy but lets hope some of that baby dust rubbed off on you   . feeling fragile is totally normal and i have been a bit like that today, big hugs   hope you feel better soon, i had them silly viles in dec on fresh cycle kinda got the hang of it in the end but was told to use a tea towel over it when snapping just in case xx

Jen v  - you are allowed a wobble every now again around jab time think we all have sure your little embies doing really really well   .. thanks for my   and you were right feel much better now I love it how we all understand so well its great.  keep up the PMA      xx

Stell - welcome hun, I am having ET same day as you on Tues lets hope its a good day and your little embies defrost really well    I am having the nuts etc for at least 5 days after transfer then they can help keep that lining nice and thick and sticky for them to nestle into. will keep chatting over the dreaded 2ww!!! i think hol in this country is good idea (hope weather nice for you) xx

Kuki - glad things are going ok so far good luck in Istanbul xx

AFM - well feeling much better now, after being late with injection twice this week, then forgot my 1st pessary last night so did it this morning, then went for reiki turned up on here doorstep at 10am to be told my appoint was at 11.45, so i drove to my mums and cried and cried saying i feel like im losing the plot    haha sounds funny now!! think it needed to come out feel better now planning a film while curled on sofa with DH.
hope everyone else doing good todayxx


----------



## stell

Thanks Em Mac17. Best of luck for your ET on Tuesday- hope it is a good day for us both!    
Been looking at hols in this country tonite as def decided against going abroad after talking with my hubby. 
Wasn't sure how many days to eat the nuts after FET so five sounds good to me thanks.  
Stella x x


----------



## Cliec

Thanks for reminding me about pineapples and Brazil nuts.  
Has anyone been eating seeds, advocado, slow cooked foods and drinking everything at room temperature or hotter?
My acupuncturist has sting ideas about eating orgainic slow cooked foods and avoidind salads and fruit, as it works like a grunge frost to the womb lining. Trying to keep mine warm with hot water bottle.
Off to do first crinone gel... Must be getting close.
Night all.
Hoping we all have a positive and calm day tomorrow.    
Cliec x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning hope we all have a good day today lots of baby dust to everyone today I think    .
Cliec - didnt know about slow cooked foods and avoiding salads and fruit, I love that we learn something new from each different person.  Hope gel was ok last night. xx

Stell - Rol on Tues now it going to be good day im sure.

Smudge - good luck for tomorrow will be checking to see that your PUPO xx

AFM - well really good night sleep for a change so my reiki must have helped some as lots of zzzz's had by me    off to nephews 5th brithday today so will try and get back on later today to catch up but if I dont good luck to all having scans/ET tomorrow xx


----------



## stell

Morning everyone!  
I didn't know about slow cooked foods and avoiding salad and fruit either! Love it that I'm learning lots from everyone on here!   
Feeling a bit tired this morning as my husband rolled in late from celebrating our teams derby win! I'm sure doing my relaxation CD and maybe a little nap later will help.
Does anyone know if you can still keep doing yoga during 2ww or should i just leave it for a few weeks? Forgot to ask clinic on Friday but will ask on Tuesday when in for FET  
 Good luck to everyone with scans and FETs this week.  
Roll on Tues Em Mac i'm sure it will be a good day for us both and everyone else having FET  

Stella x


----------



## freespirit.

Hello everyone ,
Sorry i didn't get on yesterday , had busy day with a childrens party to attend , along with shopping for storage at Ikea , we now have a nice tody sitting room - well for the moment anyway . I'm now starting to 'nest' for my 2ww , i feel i need to get all my little jobs done in the hope that i'll be taking it easy from this week in  Gonna have a tidy in the garden later so that's all ***** n span and i won't have any heavy work to do .
The  jab went a lot better last night , we gave ourselfs plenty of time , and i think DH was a bit more confident and knew what to expect , so all in all a better job last night 
The Clinic has just called and nearly gave me a mini heart attack or something , as i wasn't expecting them to call today . They just wanted to run through everything again with me to make sure we all know what were doing ^phew^ I soooooooooooooo paniced thinking they were gonna say were over booked and gonna have to postpone you  . They just clarified things and asked me to bring in my slippers , dressing gown and socks .
So , that's me , how are you all doing ? All good positive and orange i hope 
It's gonna be such an exciting nerve wracking week for this thread !

*Stell* , Hello and welcome to the thread  Personally i wouldn't do any yoga , as it involves streaching . 
*
Em* , I hope the party isn't too tiring for you today . 
*Smudge* , Sending you huge amounts of    for your thaw and a smooth ET tomorrow 
*Jen V* Hows our PUPO lady doing , hang in there hun , I hope your little ones are snuggling in nice and tight    

Right i'll be back later gonna go try and get a little done in the garden before lunch , the suns out here and it is promising to be a lovely day .

Lasters
Freespirit


----------



## DMaria

Hello girls,
(I was about to write good morning - then realised it's almost 6 pm!!! I had a "late night" as my brother was visiting and chatted until *after 1 am*, (shock!!!) 
which due to my Progynova-induced sleepiness has resulted in me sleeping most of today!!!).

So, tomorrow we have *Smudge* and *MJ* for ET - good luck guys! Fingers crossed for gentle thawing and happy journeys home for your little embies.

Also, *Little Lee, Lorny* and *I* should have scans tomorrow - hopefully we will all be able to post here tomorrow evening with our ET dates - I'm trying not to get a little bit excited...
Then *Em Mac* and *Cliec* and *Stell* are due for ET Tuesday - if I got all that right? (Hi Stell!!! Welcome to the board - you're new since I last posted ).
And of course *Free Spirit* for ET on Wed...
Have I missed anyone with Scans/ET this week? So much going on this week, I had to list it out!

EmMac - hope you enjoyed your nephew's birthday - although it can be hard being around kids being an auntie is really special and family occasions like that can be such simple fun too.

Kuki - hi! -hope things are still going well in Istanbul - your immune therapy sounds very complex, but really hope it's the answer to your efforts 

Stell - I was interested to see the different thoughts on travel that your query brought up - during my last FET I had to figure out some business trips with work around the same tiime (I know, silly me, this time work can p*** off and I'm not doing anything extra until after OTD at least!). Anyway, I had some thoughts about how safe was it to fly while on estrogen/progesterone from the point of view of DVT - a bit academic I know (and I couldn't find any answers!), however as taking HRT and pregnancy both put a passenger into a higher risk category on a long haul flight, I was wondering whether I should have been concerned, wearing TED stockings etc. A doc I know advised me to take all of those extra precautions - in the end I managed to avoid any big travel over the course of the cycle (but it was stressy in itself just trying to rearrange it all). Probably not such an issue if you're on clexane, but I amn't - could I ask about that, how many of your clinics routinely use clexane for an FET cycle? I never heard about it until I see you discussing your injections!
My other problem with flying is about getting back in a hurry if you need to - as I was caught out during that Icelandic volcano last year, and the snow at Christmas, both times being stuck in random airports abroad! So, plenty of lovely places in UK to go to on hols, where it's a simple drive/train journey home - that's what I would stick with!

*Jen-v* - lounging in the garden sounds just perfect. Also, *freespirit* you mentioned you were doing a bit of gardening - I only have a teeny garden but I have gotten really into it over the last couple of years - I think it's just the reward of seeing nature successfully growing beautiful things with no need for scans or clinics! - At least I have one garden where most things implant and grow!!!! 

I hope everyone has had a nice Sunday, and althought I'm not glad to hear about people having teary/emotional/overwhelming moments, I am so glad to see that I am not  when this keeps happening to me - it seems I am normal!

Love to all, and very best of luck for all of Monday's events!!!
DMaria xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

OMG forgive me , it's not intentional , but i hae just read Dmaria's post and realised that MJ is up for ET tomorrow too 
MJ sending you shed loads of luck for a perfect thaw and a smooth ET    

Dmaria , My garden is only tiny too really , but like you i just love seeing things growing and thriving out there , i allways think of my garden as an extra room to the house , especially in Summer time   Got cracked on in there today , grass cut , tidied up ,  and even managed to hang over my messy neighbours fence and trim some of his tree , cause i thought it was wafting around in front of our Sky dish and interupting the signal - and hey presto i think i've fixed the problem  

Tea's ready - back later 

x


----------



## stell

Thanks *DMaria* and hi! 
Like yourself I couldn't find anything with links to DVT and my step father in law is a GP and he said there is obviously always a risk of DVT on long haul flights and you should always take precautions!
I dont need to worry as opting for a hol in sunny England sumwhere! I'm a primary school teacher and had the past four weeks off but my hubby could only get my last two weeks off and luckily its when we are having FET which he wanted to be off for anyway so everything has worked out well. 

I haven't heard of that clexane. I'm just on proygnova and cyclogest.

Thanks *Freespirit* bout thoughts on yoga - think I was just thinking about the relaxation side of it and how that would help me not even thinkin bout all the stretching! 

Best of luck again to everyone this week!   

Stella x x


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone,

Freespirit and Jen-v - you are both the loveliest! Thanks for offering to send me some plastic ampoule openers, that is the sweetest offer! I didn't even know such a thing existed so now I have been online and ordered a re-usable type. £3 and free postage - bargain!  
Typically though, since I last posted I haven't had any trouble snapping them off!

Freespirit - thanks for the good luck wishes too. Glad to hear I am not the only one doing 'nesting' (or in my case vaguely OCD tidying!)  

Jen-v - sending you lots of continuing PMA for your 2ww.    Glad your DP is being so calm with the jabs. Mine is getting better each day  

Stell and EmMac, hope you aren't finding the days going too slowly before Tuesday. Stell, I'm also having a local holiday. This week will be  pottering around home and then the following one we will go somewhere on the coast (haven't worked out where yet!) as I find being by the sea very relaxing. EmMac, hope you are feeling a bit stronger today. Tears are tiring aren't they?   

Kuki - sounds like your drug regime is hard going but that you are coping really well with it all. I also find the Zita CD really helps me (though I usually fall asleep before the end!). 

Smudge - good luck with your phonecall in the morning, I'll also be waiting to hear on my thaw. How many are you hoping to transfer? We are planning on 2. My ET is at 2.20pm so just a bit after yours. I'm having acupuncture before and after so I'll be sending you good vibes whilst I'm lying there like a pincushion!  

AFM, we just spent the weekend with friends who have a 1yr old, so that on top of my other friend's 3 month old this week, it has been a big week of babies. It's quite hard but I'm also hoping it means a positive baby vibe as I don't normally spend so much time with babies in a week. Tonight my DH and I are a bit tetchy with each other. I think we are both so nervous about tomorrow, we are just both a bit sensitive. I'm really hoping I'll sleep well tonight as I've had two bad nights' sleep in a row so I really need it before the big day. 

Sending you all lots of PMA.    

Hugs, MJ. xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone hope you all had a good weekend  

Dmaria fantastic idea i always forget where everyone is up to and you are def no the only one who feels like they are going insane   You must have been really sleepy xx 

MJ Good luck for tomorrow, I look forward to hearing how it goes, heres to a perfect thaw and transfer xxx       We are also going for 2 with a bit of luck.  I think the fact that you have had babies around you all weekend is a good omen!!!!! sending huge hugs    when will your otd be xxx

Emmac hope the party went well, bet you cant wait for Tuesday, the last few days seem to really drag and glad you seem to be feeling a little better now hun xx

afm im absolutely bricking it now, worrying that my embies wont thaw and I will be left with nothing for transfer.  I presume this is a normal worry though    I will be back on tomorrow to let you know how it went and to find out how you all are. xxxxxx

love to all xxx       

Freespirit thank you, you really did have a busy day, but hope you enjoyed it. xx


----------



## jen-v

smudge and MJ - good luck for tomorrow - you will be fine! No need to be nervous - all you have to do is show up, the clinic does all the magic, then you can go homeand put your feet up. Its a great feeling afterwards just to have got through to the next stage, Looking forward to having your company on THE BIG WAIT! Will be thinking of you both x Lots of   too for everyone scanning tomorrow - wishing you lots of cushiony thickness. 

Stell-  I agree with freespirit about yoga, unless you have a specialist fertility yoga teacher (Id love to find one!) - but I bet the yoga breathing would be great to do at home - I had great plans to do this every day, but haven't got round to it...

freespirit - your garden sounds lovely - ours has got very messy and weedy during this tx - has been used for lounging only!

DMaria -  thanks for doing the list! I'm on clexane, aspirin and prednisolone for raised NK cells - I think its my clinic's standard treatment - I'm not sure whether its used for other things too. I think it gets the blood moving, like aspirin, but might be wrong.

Cliec thats interesting about your diet advice - I'm trying to remember to have seeds and avocado, and have reluctantly given up icecream as too chilly, but didn't know about room-temp stuff - I guess thats quite easy to organise if I get food out or the fridge early, or add a dash of hot water to juice. I got some advice from a nutritionist a while ago who said loads of fuit and salad were good - there's just so much conflicting advice out there, isn't there? Slow cooking sounds nice - does it kill the vits? perhaps its not hot enough. i love a good pot roast...

kuki - I've lost track of your complicated tx! Do you live out there?

em mac and MJ - well done for all the hanging out with littlies - hope its given you a lift

off to watch satc film on telly, wish i had some choc and a glass of cold white wine! jen-v


----------



## freespirit.

OMG were oh where is my head at  Little Lee, Lorny and Dmaria , i'm so looking forward to hearing about your huge thick squishy linings tomorrow      
Sorry , i've been waiting for DH to come home and stab me , so i guess i was getting a little pre occupied and stressed waiting . All done now though , and even better than last night - Well done DH  
Jen , I think were on the samee drugs + the lovely   harpoons , which clinic are you at ? Is this your first immune tx ?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I haven't been on this week and I have missed soooooo much!

MJ:  I am also shattered on progynova.  All the best for ET tom.  

Freespirit:  I am the same on the prog.  Think a fair few of us are.  That's fab that your lining is 9.7.    I have my scan on Wed.  What does the lining need to be for et?  All the ebst for et on Wed.    Hope you don't mind me asking, but you mentioned a 'damp' feeling down there.  I had that a few days ago.  Quite a bit.  Quite watery.  Is that normal on prog?  

Jen-v:  Thanks for your very kind words.  Was lovely to read and really helped me at a down time.  Glad that FET went well and hope that you are keeping well.    I'm really not too sure about the whole food thing.  Hope that you are keeping your PMA high.  

Smudge:  13mm lining.  Fab.    All the best for tom and I am glad that your spotting has stopped.

Jen-84:  Hope that your progynova is going well?  Are you suffering many side effects?

Kittycatt:  I am glad that your lump was discovered and hope that you get it all sorted very very soon.  Enjoy France and hope that you are having an amazing time.  

Em:  Lining of 10.3mm is great.  All the best for Tuesday.  Hope that your tears have dried up and you are feeling positive about Tues.  It really is very hard all this.  

Stacey:  I am in 3x 2mg Prog a day.  Started that from day 1.  I totally agree about the holiday.  If this doesn't work for us then I think that we are going to go away in Oct for a week in the sun.  Something else also to look forward to.  

Cliec:  Welcome.  8.1mm fab and I am glad that you are ready.  All the best for Tues.  

Lorny:  Yes, you can re-freeze embies.  I asked.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  

Katena:  Woooooo hooooo!!!!      I am so pleased for you.  Hope that you are well. 

DMaria:  Like you, I am also shattered on prog.  Hope that you are resting up.

Afm, I have had a rough week.  Started the prog tablets and they have indeed triggered my endo.  I am getting rectal pain and tummy pain but I was expecting that.  Main issues is that I am struggling to empty my bladder again.    It got really bad at the end of last week and has been going on since Tues.  So, they think that I have endo on my bladder and this is causing the probs.    I phoned the clinic yesterday and they are getting me in tom morning to scan me to make sure that I am not in retention.  I am feeling a bit better today and worry that they think that I run to them with every little thing.  This is honestly not the case and I waited days before contacting them.  Plus, the last time, I was in so much pain, I was referred to A&E.  Just worry that they think that I am a panic merchant.  Plus, I went undiagnosed for over 12 yrs and ended up with a bowel resection and ileostomy so sometimes think that my panic is justified.   If all is well, then I need to just put up with it and keep going.  If not, then I will need a cathetar and the cycel will be cancelled.  Was thinking of not going tom as I am feeling better but think that I will go.  Just don't want to be wasting anyone's time.  Lining scan is still on Wed, hopefully.  I also saw my colo-rectal surgeon this week who wants to give me an MRI scan but I need to wait until after the cycle has failed or finished so waiting for that.  In addition, work is tough.  I am just finding it so hard to concentrate on anything, except health things.  Feel guilty but can't help it.  Ok, sorry for long rant but feel a bit better now.    

Hope that you are all well.  

xx


----------



## DMaria

Hi Sugarpie- you poor thing- was wondering where you had got this week! Could they catheterise you and go ahead with cycle anyway? Regarding work, no matter what your job is, DO NOT FEEL GUILTY. Nobody in the workplace will care as much about your health as you- easier said than done I know! Hope your appt goes well tomorrow. Take care DM x


----------



## Cliec

The very best of luck for tomorrow ladies.
Hoping all goes smoothly for you. 
Sleep well 
Cliec x


----------



## jen84

Hi ladies.

Just want to wish everyone who is getting scanned or having et this week lots of luck , will be thinking of you all and im looking forward to reading lots of good news.   
Lots of      for you all.

Sugarpielaura- sounds like you have been having a right rough time. I really think you should go to the appointment tomorrow even if you are feeling a bit better I think it would be be worth it anyway.you are definatly not wasting anyone's time. As regards to work I know where your coming from I cant think of anything else but the next few weeks it is so hard to concentrate on anything else. I hope you feel better soon  
As for the progynova only been takin since Fri and I cant say I am feeling anyside effects yet other than tired....... But thats nothing new. 

My next scan is on 30th so im counting down the days, taking my Brazil nuts drinking milk and doing everythin I can to get lining nice and squishy 

          jen84


----------



## freespirit.

Just wanted to start the week off with a huge helping of


                
      
                
      
                
      
                
Bring on the good news , the thick sticky linings , the perfectly thawed snow babies 
and the wonderful BFP's​
Sugar , Huge  to you sweetheart , you realy have had a rough ride , please do go and get checked out , even if your feeling better , it will give you peace of mind


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi all sorry my internet is down great timing with all that's happening onn here today so i have stolen dh phone so I may not make sense
Massive good luck to smudge and mj today will be thinking of you both hope all goes well and want. tohear later that your both pupo how exciting
Well check in later when i can hopfully use laptop as this taken about hslf an hourlove to all x


----------



## jen-v

Hi sugarpielaura - good to have you back here   so sorry you having such an awful time. YOU ARE NOT WASTING YOUR CLINIC'S TIME!!! You are asking very, very reasonable questions - we all end up feeling we are bothing the doctors sometimes - I think normal people always feel like this in the face of brusque efficient drs and nurses! I would have a chat with them and say you are sometimes left feeling very ill, but unconfident about asking for advice, hopefully they will reassure you to keep on asking. What about putting your concerns in a calm, considered email before the consultations if you are worried all they will hear is the panic - I've done this before when I've had important things to say but I've not trusted myself not to freak out, cry and look like an   ! Have you thought of having some time off work sick? I can't imagine a dr wouldn't sign you off in these circs - if someone else was feeling as poorly as you, I bet you'd tell them to do that!

freespirit - love the post! I'm going to try and absorb some of that orange energy - yea my first immune tx. you?

 and   to everyone, especially ets and scanners! jen-v


----------



## freespirit.

Jen v , this is my second immune tx - the result of my first immune tx is just finishing his breakfast   Which clinic are you at hun ?

MJ , It was nice to hear your doing acupuncture pre and post ET , as my acupuncture lady recommended i do that too , i didn't know wether it seemed a bit full on , don't want to make myself feel all rushed and stressed getting to appointments , but if i hear that is what someone else is also doing then it helps reassure me .

Sugar , re the 'dampness' I've no idea if it's a SE of progynova ? But as someone else is feeling it too I'd say it's a deffinate possibility . Of course we are super critical and over analyse everything when were all pumped up with drugs so it may be totally normal , and were just noticing it more cause were worried about ovulating and the likes


----------



## smudge52

Hi Everyone

MJ Good luck today i will be thinking of you, possibly not when my legs are a kimbo but for the rest of the time sending loads of       xx

Em Thank you hope your internet gets fixed soon x

Freespirit im loving your positive post!!!!!!!!

jenv thank  you and hope your doing ok cant wait to hopefully join you xxx

Sugar thank you aswell, i am so sorry that you have been feeling so poorly, dont ever feel gulity about having time off work because lets face it its not very often an employer does us any favours and the only person who cares more about your health is going to be you and your family oh and obviously us here    Lets hope your feeling better because it is clearing up, but please go just to be sure and i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxx   

Cliec thank you xxx

jen84 and dmaria hope you are both doing ok 

afm sorry if i have missed anyone, my head is all over the place this morning. im still led in bed going to run myself a bath in a bit before i call the clinic and hopefully get the news that we have 2 perfect snow babies waiting for us!!!! xxxx 

Hope everyone else is ok and thank you for your lovely messages xxxxx


----------



## jen-v

freespirit - just tried to send u pm, but your mail box is full! jen-v


----------



## freespirit.

Jen , Please try again , by hitting the PM button under my picture ,  my mail box can't get full - boss man won't let it


----------



## jen-v

freespirit no luck - still says your inbox is full!


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, just called the clinic we are def on for transfer today but they werent able to tell me how many or any other info till im with the embryologist   I am so relieved I feel sick.

thanks for your support everyone, catch up with you all later. 

xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Smudge - FAB NEWS ! So far so good eh    

I've just had the call , and our 5 day 3's have all survived . 2 at 100% and 3 that unfortunatly lost a few cells along the way   pray they can catch up and that we can get the blasts were after


----------



## freespirit.

PS Jen V , No idea what's with my inbox , i've just requested help for it so will update ya later x


----------



## Em Mac17

Freespirit that's great news on your thaw lrts keep fingers crossed that the others catch up you will be pupo with fab blasts v soon x
Smudge thats great news hope et goes well this is what you've been waitingfoor eek x
Em xx


----------



## katena

Hey,

smudge and freespirit - great news!!!    wishing you both lots of love, luck and sticky vibes!

hi to everyone else!

      

k


----------



## jen84

hi

smudge and freespirit woohoo for you both ...i love good news .  

hope everyone else is ok .

                  jen84


----------



## Cliec

What a very positive start to the week.

Smudge and Freespirit, so pleased for you both, looking forward to hearing PUPO news later.
Thick sticky vibes to all.
Loving the positivity ladies )
C x


----------



## stell

Great news freespirit and smudge.   A great start to the week!
Hope this luck continues.  
Stella x x


----------



## DMaria

Hi all,
more good news - lining around 9 mm, estrogen levels fine, down for ET next Monday 29th  
Fingers crossed my one little blast survives the thaw, but looks like there's a good thawing vibe going on here  

Smudge and MJ, I hope all is finished procedure-wise by the time you have read this... and you are happily but impatiently our latest 2ww ladies  
Lorny and little-lee, my cycle buddies, I hope you both have had good news too  

have to go as am posting from work, was too impatient to wait until tonight  

Love to all,
Dmaria xx


----------



## freespirit.

Woo hoo Dmaria , 9 mm is a lush lining to snuggle into   Wow counting down to ET day now then hun   
Soooooooo looking froward to the rest of the good news that this thread will bring today  
BTW Jen , i am still getting PM's , but i think there is a glitch in the system , can you try mailing to freespirit. ( with the dot at the end ) to see if that works ?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi everyone - just a quickie to say am away on holiday but have received all your pm's and will update the list when am back ...
Take care
Big hugs
Mini xx


----------



## MJ in London

Hi all, I'm on my phone so won't be long but just wanted to check in.

SugarPieLaura, you have had such a big journey already and sound so brave. Sending you so much PMA and hugs.

Freespirit, yay for your thawing and positive vibes for their development. Ps I am lucky that my acupuncturist works in my clinic, so not tricky to get between spots.

Dmaria, glad your scans went well and that you have a date for ET.

AFM, our blasts thawed well and 2 went in well. I got a bit of a surprise that it wasn't my normal consultant doing it (might have been nice to tell me in advance!). But the new Dr was really nice. They also gave us a picture to take away of the ultrasound screen, with a tiny dot where the blasts were going in. They didn't do that last time, so maybe a good sign. (I'm reading good signs into everything! Lol).
I'm having quite a bit of cramping now (which I think is normal?)  but otherwise ok. 
hope I've not forgotten anyone. 
Thanks for all your msgs of support. Lots of love to all. MJ. xx


----------



## MJ in London

Clearly I'm not quite with it, forgot my ET buddy Smudge!! So glad your thawing went well and can't wait to hear how you got on today hon. Was thinking of you all day!! xx


----------



## freespirit.

Wooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooo MJ is PUPO  That's fantastic news sweetheart  Did they thaw at 100% ? When is OTD   



MJ in London said:


> Clearly I'm not quite with it, forgot my ET buddy Smudge!!


That's a bit like how i felt yesterday


----------



## taylor1977

Oh good luck to everyone, I could hardly wait to get home to catchg up on everything, it's getting exciting  !!
I am having my scan tomorrow so fingers crossed my lining will be good and prob ET on 29th........ I am hoping all this good FET Vibe will  continue x x


----------



## Cliec

MJ is PUPO what a Fab state to be in.  
Best of luck for tomorrow Taylor.  
Fingers crossed Smudge has had a Fab afternoon...  
C x


----------



## jen-v

What a great day for good news! Hope you're ok, smudge, and      for anyone doing anything important tomorrow!!   for everyone in limbo 
How bad is it to get fish and chips for tea on 2WW? there might be the odd vitamin in the fish...? I'm soooo sleepy, can't even think of cooking! jen-v


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies i am now carrying 2 blast embies, they had to thaw all four but apparently these 2 look great!!!!!

Freespirit Thats fantastic news im   they do well i cant remember when your transfer date is, is it tomorrow? sorry brain is fried  

DMaria thats brilliant news 9mm is great for those little embies to snuggle into x

MJ Excellent news and dont worry our heads are all over the place and im also having a little cramping but think they did say something about it being normal.  When is your otd??

Thank you everyone else for your messages, sorry if i forgot anyone im so tired didnt get home till after 4 then went to sleep xxxxx


----------



## smudge52

Woop Woop MJ is PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliec

How you doing smudge?     x x


----------



## smudge52

hi cliec not too bad thanks, now on the dreaded 2ww but loving it xxx How are you xxx


----------



## vixter_1

Hello to everyone, I'm a bit of a newbie to this, hope I can join this thread? Just had a FET IVM transfer yesterday and officially in waiting until 30th August! Be great to have a buddy or two!

V x


----------



## DMaria

Big Congrats MJ and Smudge   When is OTD then
Great news Freespirit, fingers crossed for some really pretty blasts - how many are you hoping to transfer?
Lorny - any news from your scan? Have you an ET date yet?
EmMac, Cliec, and Stell - here's to 3 more PUPOs tomorrow    
Hi Taylor1977 - hope you get your ET date tomorrow too 

Jen-v, I personally think that fish and chips sounds extremely nutritious. Even the smell is just fuuuuulll of healthy vits, and all those endorphins released from the pleasure of eating it can only be a good thing!

MJ - The US photo sounds like a lovely idea! I can imagine your surprise with a different Dr. though -

I'm trying to get a specific Dr. to do my ET as she did a dummy ET with me (I've had a couple of difficult transfers) - they keep saying that's fine. she'll do it, writing it in big letters on my chart, and then forgetting when each time I have to speak to them about something! One of the Dr.s then said "yes, she has quite a high pregnancy rate"! (about the Dr.), so that got me wondering if we could see _their_ stats! Is there a big difference between Dr.s' individual success rates?! I would hope not!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well - for a few days things are moving so quickly, but I think we'll quieten down towards the end of the week, and have another few busy days at the beginning of next week.  to all, it's a nice hopeful place to be here

Oops - just saw that - Hi Vixter! Welcome 
DMaria xxx


----------



## vixter_1

Thanks Dmaria   nice to be here!


----------



## jen-v

welcome vixter! My OTD is 30th too     whats IVM?

well doneMJ and smudge!

DMaria, dr stats sounds really interesting - I'd certainly like to know too. Let me know if you get an answer. My clinic's always been a bit difficult to pin down about who's doing ET too, and although its been fine both times, it did cause me some worry which I didn't need!

jen-v


----------



## jen84

Wow its been a great day on here. So exciting!!!
Sending lots of sticky vibes to all pupo ladies .   that those little ones are getting all snuggled in. 
Welcome vixter.
Hoping tomorrow is another great day for all       
lots of love to all
jen84. X x


----------



## vixter_1

Hi JenV,

Thanks for the welcome, nice to have an OTD buddy! How you doing? Are you working or resting during this waiting period? How many fosties did you have returned to their rightful place? We had 2! IVM is a lot like IVF but they take the eggs when they are still immature & mature them in a lab! It's the ideal treatment for me as I have severe PCOS and at major risk of OHSS. Also means slightly less drugs. It's still quite new with slightly reduced odds of sucess but I'm a study patient so it's all funded! Wishing you a quick week! Keep in touch and let me know how it's going!

Vx


----------



## DMaria

jen-v I'm glad you asked what IVM is - I have been going around the FF site trying to find out what it is, I thought I was being a bit slow!
Vixter, have educated us! By the way, we have a very spoilt kitty kat who looked very like your kitty picture when we got her! Sooo cute when they're that tiny! She's a big fat lump now though, but still cute!
DM


----------



## vixter_1

Hey DM,

Also have two big lumps of our own, currently both huffing in seperate corners because I won't let them have their nightly routine & jump on my PUPO belly (they weigh a tonne). Nice to know someone else who spoils their pussycat accordingly!

V x


----------



## vixter_1

Ps this is what I hate about IVM, it's so new there aren't many people to chat to & or shoulders to cry on!


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone again I feel a little more awake now 

Good luck to Em, Cliec and stell for tomorrow and cant wait for an update tomorrow Freespirit xxx

Welcome to the group vixter xxx

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## vixter_1

Thanks smudge!!! Hope you are feeling ok!


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

smudge - fab news       get you you PUPO lady!!! with 2 lovely blasts nestling in nicely for next 8 or so months..... It seems like soooo long ago we started chatting an today is a massive step in the right direction. keep up the PMA       and visualise this little ones nestling in xx

MJ - great news hun         another PUPO lady I love it lets get those BFP's  coming in thick and fast is a massive boost to us all to listen to all the great news. I got a  scan photo last time was lovely, hope i do again tomorrow. good luck for 2ww      xx

DMaria - great news on your scan hunni  lovely and thick for your little blast, just think good thought and i am sure next week you will PUPO, remember it only takes one to get your dream xx

taylor - good luck with the lining scan tomorrow we have had lots of nice thick ones so lets hope it carrys on.  lots of sticky vibes to you xx

jenv - fish and chops sounds yum....no idea if good for you or not, dont blame you for not cooking, hopefully the tiredness is a really good sign     xx

Vixter - welcome   and congrats on being PUPO hope the 2ww going ok so far, relax and take it easy, we will all be here to share the ups and downs with you. and me too on spoiling my moggies rotten, i love them!! xx

freespirit - think i said this before but congrats on your thaw hunni sure by Wednesday you will choosing from some fab looking blasts, wonder if baslts are better my clinic just put day 3 embies back but cant worry about that got to be happy with my little ones xx

AFM - well tomorrow is the big day and I am feeling really good about it, 5 frosties so hopefully all be well and we may even have some left.  it has taken a while for my PMA to get back to normality after my last BFN not being that long ago but finally feel really excited (mixed with a bit of scared) but cant wait to be PUPO again v  v soon     !!!

love to everyone else and massive good luck to stell and cliec for tomorrow and to all having scans xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

DMaria:  Thanks.  I know that you are right about work.  Just feel pressured sometimes.  9mm is great.  Is that you starting the pessaries now?  ET on Mon is fab.  

Jen84:  I am glad that you are not yet having any side effects to the tablets and hope that this continues.  Thanks for your support. 

Freespirit:  That is fab that your embies thawed well.  Fingers crossed for blasts now.    Thanks for your support and PMA.    I think that you are right about the dampness although it really was very watery for me one day last week.    Not so much now but there is def a discharge.  Hope that this is normal and that I am not the only lady experiencing this?

Jen-V:  Thanks for the reassurance and support.   That is a good idea.  I tend to be ok at appointment, although always leave with questions that I forgot to ask, but it is when I am at home and not seeing anyone for a while that I start to worry.    I am not sure about the time off to be honest.  I have had a fair bit off due to my surgeries over the last 24 months, although I never take what I should.  For the resection, I should have been off for 3 months or so, but I was only off for about 6 weeks.  I find life a bit easier to cope with when I am at work as my mind is occupied.  It is normally the weekends that I struggle with.  I will keep it in mind though and if needed, will def do it.

Smudge:  Thanks.  That is great that you have 2 blasts on board.      

MJ:  Also glad that things went well and hope that you are ok.  

Vixter:  Welcome and I hope that you are well.  

Em:  Glad that the embies are doing well.  All the best for tom.  

Afm, well I had the scan this morninga nd I am glad to say that i am not in retention so I can continue with my FET at the moment.    the Dr thinks that I def have endo either in or on my bladder   and that is whay I am getting this pain.  Will still need to address that at a later date.  So, lining scan on Wed and hopefully there will be no sign of any fluid etc... and we will reach transfer this time.  What am I looking for my lining to be at this scan?  I am still getting a vaginal discharge.   Does anyone else get this?

xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi laura, 

i did get some discharge almost like i would when normally ovulating which I found weird as was down regging, but didnt think much of it to be honest sure we are not the only ones.  That is great news that you are carrying on the TX just try to concentrate on that then deal with other stuff later.  My clinic are looking for between 7-8 mm on lining scan but anything over that is great, the thicker the better makes it better to snuggle into. good luck with it will be keeping all crossed for you     xx


----------



## Lorny

Evening ladies!

You're so hard to keep up with, lol, there's so much going on in this thread! 

Congrats to the ladies that are pupo, fingers tightly crossed for those bfp's 

Welcome to the ladies that have just joined this thread.  

Everyone seems to be moving forward nicely in their treatment, i think some bfp's might be on the horizon...

I had my 2nd scan today, lining & follicles all ready so just waiting for my LH surge. Should I be testing once or twice a day? I didn't ask the hospital?!

still hasn't sunk it that we're going through another cycle, i think it's down to the complete lack of meds this time round. Hopefully i won't get so   stressed on the 2ww this time round, well i live in hope, lol!

Lorna
-x-


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies - Wow  
*Jen V *, I don't think it's bad getting fish and chips on ya 2ww , if it's what you fancy go for it 

*Smudge* , Fantastic news on your blasts   woo hoo Another lovely lady PUPO  Did your blasts survive at 100% ? Obviously this is gonna be new question as some of our embies lost a few cells , not that i'm concentrating cause i know they can catch up again , i'm just mega curious  When is OTD darlin ?

Hello *Taylor* ,  with your scan tomorrow

Hello and welcome to* Vixter* too  Lots of    for your 2ww I must admit i haven't heard of IVM before , so wishing you extra    as a fertility pioneer  Although it's new and we don't know much about it , i can speak for all of us i'm sure when i say were willing tolearn and listen and support you 

*Dmaria* , We are hoping to have 2 fine blasts to transfer on Wednesday  I do hope you get the DR you want for your ET , I totally forgot to ask who was in theatre for my ET ( different DR's have different days ) I will put it on my list to ask the clinic when they call with my ET time tomorrow ^ grabs pen and paper for imediate note ^

*Em mac * , Sending you a huge amount of very orange    for a perfect thaw and a smooth transfer tomorrow , i do hope you get a picture , if not take your camera in , that's what i do , as last time i had ET pictures wern't available , i don't know if things have changed , but for the last 2 ET's i've taken my camera in and taken photos when they have shown us the embies on the 'big screen'

*Sugar* , So pleased you could bring us even more good news  Fantastic to hear you are not in retention and can carry on with your FET as planned  But also very sorry to hear that your endo has most likely spread to your bladder   Re work and time off and all that , take it from one who's also been there slogging it out and giving my all , I worked all my life in health care so have always had minimal time off as i never wanted to let anyone down or put ectra pressure on the team , but from experience i've learnt that whilst you are a valued member when your there , at the end of the day your really no better thought of  What i'm trying to say is if you need time off , then TAKE IT , this isone of the most important things you are ever going to do in your life  . Re lining , clinics like it to be above 7mm , but ideally above 8mm , fingers crossed yours will be great 

*Stell & Cliec * I am sending you dollops of positive orange energy for a perfect thaw and smooth ET tomorrow too   

*Lorny and Little Lee * , Come in ladies your time is up  Come on we want to know about your lovely thick linings 

Wow if i've missed anyone out i'll appologise now ...................... I promisei will have an early night one of these days , but i do a post and click preview and it says 3 more replies have been posted 

Y 'see there it goes again *- Lorny*  Great news your lining is great , sorry i can't offer any help with the OV sticks as i've never done those x

Freespirit
x x


----------



## ruthybee

Hi Everyone,

Congrats to MJ and Smudge who became PUPO today, sending you lots of    .

Good luck Freespirit for your transfer Weds, I'm sure it'll go well  

Sending those who are on the   lots of   .

Theres so much happening this week, its all very exciting -  so I am sending everyone a big   and lots of  .

AFM: well I'm still waiting for AF to start so that I can kick start the treatment.  I've now got all the meds and know approximately our dates, I'm quite a way behind most of you though.  We hoped that to have started by now but due to waiting for tests results etc it has delayed us somewhat  .    Got a long weekend coming up, so I looking forward to sometime with DH without worrying about treatment or work etc, just gotta hope the sun shines now  .

Good luck, will be keeping everything crossed for everyone


----------



## Em Mac17

Freespirit - thanks for the orange PMA I have my orange knickers ready and my fertility crystals will be stuffed down my bra tomorrow (god if people knew they would be locking me up!!!)  lets hope the week carrys on a good as it has started     xx

Lorny - Hey hunni I have used ovulation kits before and done 1 stick a day but advised not to do it in morning (but cant remember why??) I can believe that it is weird not being on meds must be hard to get your head round it when things do begin to happen.  good luck xx

ruthybee - really hope that nasty AF arrives very soon so you can get on with things, have a lovely long weekend - that sun will shine   xx


----------



## vixter_1

I'm glad I stumbled across this thread, everyone is so nice here! Thank you!

I'm gonna use my day off tomorrow productively by reading through all the posts here and bringing myself up to speed on everyone's status!

Sleep well new friends

vixter (the " fertility pioneer" lol, love it!  )


----------



## Cliec

Sending lots of        ^ fairydust^ and 
    and not forgetting   for another good day ahead. 
Will have to carry crystals not in pocket - bra sounds a good idea,  

Cliec


----------



## Cliec

Oops one more   x


----------



## freespirit.

On my phone , so can't do sparkly graphics , but sending out tonsof orange positive vibes to all scanning and having ET today     Can i ask a question ? Has / did / does anyone feel crampy BEFORE ET ? stated feeling a bit crampy last night and this morning (day 19 progynova - day 5 prontogest ) For some bloody stupid reason i have every language on the prontogest leaflet apart from Ebglish , so can't see if it's a SE >:-(  and obviously i'm worrying :-( Can anyone offer any feedback ?


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone,

welcome to Vixter, really interested to hear about your IVM. I had OHSS with my fresh ICSI cycle and didn't get to ET stage, which is why I'm now doing (2nd) FET. I might look into it if I have to do a fresh round again in future. The funded aspect appeals too! We are self-funding as even though we qualify our PCT has a 2-yr waiting list. It's such a big financial burden. But hopefully worth it!   Good luck on the 2ww.    

Stell, EmMac, Cliec, sending you all the biggest     and     for today. Hope you all join the PUPO gang later today!  

Taylor, good luck with your scan today.  

SugarPieLaura - great that you can continue with your FET though I really feel for your pain and challenges.   it will all be worth it for you hon.  

Jen-v - hope you enjoyed your fish and chips, definitely worth it for the positive endorphins!    hope you are holding up ok with the 2ww.    

Freespirit - hope you are coping ok with the wait to hear about the development of your embies. fingers crossed for lovely 5 days blasts tmrw.    

Lorny - re OV tests, I did mine twice a day for my last (natural) FET cycle. I never actually believed they worked as I had used them so many times before (prior to IVF). In the end, I had a blood test on the day I got my surge and they rang me in the afternoon to tell me. I figured I would use a test that night, just to see if they work (!) and sure enough I got a positive result. So for me maybe the problem before was that I had always used them in the morning. 

Smudge - so glad your thawing and transfer went ok. congrats on also being PUPO!   when is your OTD?

AFM, as I posted yesterday it all went well with 2 blast transfer. They said that one of the blasts was still a bit collapsed (i.e. not fully expanded) but they didn't seem to think that was a problem. We still have a few in the freezer, so i guess if they were worried at all they would have thawed another one. But the mind does still play tricks and make you worry about anything that sounds like less than perfection doesn't it?! Thankfully my cramping has stopped now, which is good.
They said my OTD is between 10-12 days, which is a bit vague for someone like me who likes structure!    But I guess I will just test at 10 days and then not worry if it's neg until 12 days. So 10 days for me will be 1 Sept. 
Well, it's a horrible day here in London, so I'm going to make some porridge and go back to bed.
Look forward to hearing how everyone's days go.
Lots of love,
MJ. xx


----------



## MJ in London

freespirit. said:


> On my phone , so can't do sparkly graphics , but sending out tonsof orange positive vibes to all scanning and having ET today  Can i ask a question ? Has / did / does anyone feel crampy BEFORE ET ? stated feeling a bit crampy last night and this morning (day 19 progynova - day 5 prontogest ) For some bloody stupid reason i have every language on the prontogest leaflet apart from Ebglish , so can't see if it's a SE >:-( and obviously i'm worrying :-( Can anyone offer any feedback ?


Freespirit, just saw your post. Are they like AF cramps, ie low down and dragging, or are they more sharp? I had cramps, or at least strong pains, in my ovaries the last few days leading up to ET. which is weird as nothing was happening in my ovaries at all. it might also be a small cyst which is nothing to worry about.
I just tried not to worry as I think our whole reproductive systems must be a little bit freaked out by all the drugs  but it doesn't mean you won't have a smooth journey. 

MJ. xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi Everyone

Emac cliec and stell Heres to a perfect thaw and wonderful transfer today sending you loads of    

Freespirit hope your frosties are doing well and growing into lovely blasts.  I have googled for you and the cramping does seem to be a side effect.  

Just a quick one for now but will catch up with everyone when im more awake 

Hope i havent missed anyone sorry if i have, but i will catch up with everyone and do personals later. love to all xxxx


----------



## taylor1977

Hi, just had my scan ...... Was 7.4 and I am on day 13 of progynova. Was hoping for at least 8 or 9 :0( consultant not worried as it looks healthy and ET not until Monday. Now waiting to have my bloods down for oestradiol. They will call me later to see if it needs delaying or maybe up my dose. But fed up :0( hope everyone has a good day. I am sure I am worrying about nothing, I will await the call !!! Looks like mire Brazil nuts for lunch xxx


----------



## stell

Morning everyone,

Just woke up form a lovely long sleep - the best in a while so hopin it's a good sign for today!  

Fantastic news for MJ and Smudge! 

Thanks everyone for their good luck vibes and 

Emac and Cleic here's to a perfect thaw of our frosties and being PUPO later and joing the others     

I have just the two frosties and hoping they both survive!

Welcome Vixter. I just recently joined this thread and everyone is lovely!  

sending lots of       to everyone else who may be going through FET today (sorry if i missed anyone) and anyone having scans 

Need to ring centre for life at lunchtime to find out my   status.  Keep you posted later on and see how everything has gone for everyone else too.

 

Stella x x


----------



## vixter_1

Hey MJ and everyone else wanting more info on IVM,

Well I'm actually living in Brussels, Belgium, although I'm from the UK. They have a license here to study IVM (believe Oxford clinic in UK do too). They found when they were doing IVF that the premature eggs tended to reach maturity when outside the body.  Of course a lot of them don't so they need a really high number to start with, which is why they tend to work with PCOS patients. You only take injections for 5 days to stimulate the ovaries a bit but this does mean that usually the lining is not built up in time and you have to nearly always go to a FET transfer. Because I have such severe PCOS the trial is funded for me for 3 years with the sole aim of getting me pregnant! The odds are a bit reduced at 35% but once a cycle fails you are straight into the next one so it goes very quickly. Th vision is one day it could replace IVF as it's much less strain on the body and the pocket! I have one failed cycle but I can't really fault the whole process, let's see how this one goes  

I hope everyone is ok today and those ladies in waiting are still keep positive and those looking to becomes ladies in waiting are responding well to treatment and getting close to the big day!

V x


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hello my lovelies

Sorry I haven't posted since I joined - I don't start D/R til 3rd September so haven't really much to report! However my drugs arrive tomorrow so I am excited about that!!!

I had a failed natural FET a couple of weeks ago with 1 blast transfer.  My only monitoring was OPKs - I got the LH surge on the sunday and they didn't transfer until the following saturday.  MJ, I noticed you had natural FET - how did your clinic monitor you? I can't help having the niggling feeling that my transfer was too late.  I started bleeding less than a week after transfer  

Hence the reason for me requesting medicated FET this time against the clinics wishes!!!

Sorry for the me post.  Just wanted to say CONGRATS to katena for BFP and lots of    for all thise in 2ww or undergoing ET

Lots of love RR xxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

freespirit - dont worry hun i am sure that with everything your body is going through especially the immune drugs that some feelings down there are to be expected, but call your clinic as i am sure they will put your mind at rest    keep up that amazing PMA     xx

Cliec - good luck for today, get them crystals in bra!!!  lets hope we are all PUPO later today     xx

Stell - again good luck lets hope for a perfect thaw all round    xx

MJ - I agree that they wouldnt have put a blast back if they didnt think it was ok especially if you had others, they want BFPs for their stats!!!  at least test day isnt too far away I am normally given 17days after ET which is a killer so will see what they say today.  Hope you got your feet up relaxing and enjoying being PUPO xx

Smudge - morning PUPO lady hope you ok and enjoying the fact that your little magic beans are back where they belong lots of sticky vibes to you xx

taylor-  that lining is fine hunni will just be getting even thicker by ET day so dont worry get lots of milk and nuts down you xx

Vixter - that sounds amazing the TX your having really hope you are a great results in their stats very very soon xx

ruby- wont be too long now and you will be on your way and i think it was a good idea doing medicated even if it just makes you more positive about it, cant be a bad thing. xx

AFM - well i am currently sat watching the phone willing it ring, will get a call from embryologist before 11am - hurry up i am going mad here!!  I have had my acupuncture this morning so i am ready and raring to go then my lady comes back for another acupuncture this afternoon after ET.  will update when I know i have little embies ready and waiting     

lots of babydust to all


----------



## vixter_1

Thanks EM! Hate waiting for that call, hope it comes soon and your wee frosties are all warmed up and rearing to go!

Good luck  

v x


----------



## MJ in London

Taylor - good luck waiting on your call for the go-ahead. If your consultant isn't worried then try not to be either. You've still got lots of days for final thickening. 

Vixter - really interesting to know more about the IVM. I had 29 eggs but almost a third were immature so it definitely could be interesting in the future. OHSS was really awful, I had trouble breathing or eating due to such squashed innards from the fluid, plus terrible dizziness that lasted long after other symptoms, so I would try anything to avoid that in future!

RubyRuby - your natural FET story sounds v familiar. I did have some blood tests every 2-3 days as well as OPK at home but I also thought they transferred quite late. It was 7 days after LH surge whereas I thought it would be more like 5 or 6. (I worried that they delayed due to bank holiday weekend). I also got my AF after only 8 days. I found the medicated cycle better, so fingers crossed for you too. 

Ok, off for now. Apologies for no sparkles as on my phone. xxx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Thanks Em - good luck with the call - there's nothing worse than hanging on waiting to hear is there?? Got everything crossed for you xxx

MJ - thanks for that - you've reassured me we are doing the right thing! What stage are you at now??
xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi

Just had the call - I am gonna be PUPO in a few hours time!!!! the first 2 embies survived the thaw, one at 100% and one at 60% so am so excited now.  Going in for 2pm eek am really happy lady now xxx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Woohoooooo CONGRATS   bring on the  xxxxx


----------



## vixter_1

Hi MJ,

sounds like you would be an ideal For this treatment. You can see more here:

http://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/trying/infertility_treatments/in_vitro_maturation.asp

And a small chat room here (mainly only me chatting  ):

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262273.0

I had 40 eggs retrieved after just 5 days of injections so I already know I'm probably at a huge risk for OHSS, that sounds so nasty - what a horrible thing for you to go through.

If you need more info just let me know but am of course hoping your current treatment works out and you won't need my advice 

Have a nice day

v x

/links


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Em

Wohoo, good luck! Exact same stats as the ones I am currently carry (ie 100% and 60%) am taking it as a good sign for us both!

Go girl!!!!


----------



## Em Mac17

Quick question....I have sore boobs (.) (.) and have had for a few days now seems a bit weird at this point, does anyone know if this is normal bit concerned my body doing something its not meant to??


----------



## Rubyruby78

Em are you on buserelin? I remember during my fresh cycle my boobs were unbearably sore - this disappeared when I reduced buserelin xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ruby, 

I stopped buserelin on friday wonder if its a delayed reaction

x


----------



## stell

Woo hoo Em! Fantastic!  

2pm won't come quick enough for you!

I have to ring at 12 to check on my   

Been a long morning!

Check back in soon! 

Stella x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Oooh Stell not long now let us know how you go      xx


----------



## stell

Just rang the Centre for life and both my   have survived.  

Woo hoo!

Didn't tell me any other details!

Have to go in at ten to 2 so can't wait now - will be about same time as you Emac.

hopefully will be PUPO with Emac!

Stella x x


----------



## Em Mac17

yeah!!! good strong little embies today        hope cliec is doing as well     

good luck for transfer Stell   xx


----------



## stell

Thanks and best of luck for your transfer too Em.  

Lots of    to cleic    

Stella x x


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Urgent advise needed please!

Sorry I haven't been on here and I haven't had a chance to read how everyone is getting on : (

Basically I upped my Progynova dossage to 2 a day on Friday and I have been really ill.  Saturday my head was spinning, I was sick and dizzy and spent all day in bed.  Since then I haven't been as bad, but I still feel light headed and a little bit sick and have head ache's.  I am worried about going out in the car and I also have a 20 month old to look after. 

Surely this can't be normal.  I am supposed to go on to 3 a day today, but I don't think I can do it.

I will call the clinic, but I was just worried that they will cancel the FET.

Has anyone else been like this?

Stacey
x


----------



## Little-Lee

OMG I just logged on to 7 pages of updates...... therefore sorry for the lack of personals

Lining was 9.8mm yesterday at scan, only needed to be 6 so ET is booked for Tuesday  

xxx


----------



## DMaria

Hi Stacey - I'm on 8 mg progynova, and was started straight in at 8mg, but have had spinny head and unbelievable tiredness while on it. It has got better over the last few days. If I were you i would call the clinic - maybe a lower dose would suit you better overall? 
It's not a very  nice feeling though.
DM x


----------



## Lorny

MJ - I think I will start doing a morning & evening ovulation test, trouble is the instructions say not to go to the loo for 4 hours before....i struggle with 1 hour, lol! I'm just a bit concerned I may have missed the LH surge....I normally get a positive on day 13 which would be today, however the hospital told me to start testing on Sunday just gone..On Sunday I got a line but it was so faint it wouldn't count as a positive as they have to be as dark or darker than the control line. Saying that maybe it's my eyes, will carry on testing & hope to get the positive in the next couple of days 
Sending you sticky vibes for you blastos      

Vixter - That's great that you've got 3 years funded. Fingers crossed for you! When's your OTD?

Ruby - sorry that your last cycle didn't work ok, but good to hear your clinic have let you go with medicated cycle this time.

EmMac & Stell - early congrats on being pupo...well within the next hour!  Hope ET goes smoothly for you both.

Little-Lee - that's a great lining! Have you already had your LH surge or are you on medicated cycle? Sorry i'm new to FET & i'm on natural cycle. Still waiting for my surge....i think.

Lorna
-x-


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi all

Lorny - my clinic told me to only test for LH surge using FMU and if i didn't id have to wait for at least 3 hours to check again.  They also advised only using the clearblue digital ones.  I got my LH surge on day 14 but they didnt replace til 7 days later?!?

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Lorny, 

It's a week today - ive taken the week off so will be sure to pop here more than is appropriate  


Stacey - I'm always sick on prognova, to the point I had to start taking it "the other way" to be sure I wasn't throwing it up, in the end my dose went up to 12mg & I was sick as a dog! This cycle though I'm on gel form and feeling much better! But rest assured these symptoms are normalish - Ty to see it in a good way, at least your body is responding. Rest well and you will feel better soon as your body get used to new dose (hopefully quickly)


Vx


----------



## stell

Well back from FET all wnet smoothly and now PUPO!  

Both embryos transferred ahd lost few cells each so ended up with a  8 and 5 cell! Hoping these are good enough to implant! 

Hope it all went smoothy for you too Em and your PUPO too! NOw for our 2WW! 

Stacey  i was also sick when i first started prognova - 2mg three times a day - then wore off after a week!

Stella x x


----------



## smudge52

Wow so much has happened!!!!!

Emmac and stel congratulations on being PUPO       When are your OTD's?  Emmac my (.)(.) were sore last night aswell I took it that it is the drugs doing their bit I remember it from last time aswell. (this is normally the first sign of my af arriving)

cliec how are you doing? xxx

MJ how are you feeling?

Littlelee brillian news lovely sticky lining Roll on next Tuesday xx

Vixter I was just reading about your treatment it sounds amazing!!! Sorry, but i cant remember what stage your at now sorry but i used to be quite good at keeping up with everyone but brain doesnt seem to want to hold any info now  

Freespirit how are you little embies doing

Hope everyone else is ok 

afm been laying around watching new moon and eclipse today now left with Jeremy Kyle   Do you know what even with all the injections and strops and hormonal tantrums and tears, nothing compares to having to wait for 2 weeks my OTD has been confirmed as the 4th September so luckily sooner than i thought xx     that it works for us all this time.  My mum said to me today she is giving us £500 to put away for the baby!!!!! I again had to tell her that we have to get pregnant and have a baby first, bless her but loads of    I suppose xx

Bye for now


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
First off Thanks for the reassurence re the cramping , spoe to clinic re my ET time and they confirmed this was a SE too .
ET is 1.20 pm tomorrow , and i'm so pleased to hear that our cons is doing the transfer  
I don't know how our little snow babies are doing today , as nobody looks in on them on day 4   So we will be infored of their progress at 8.30 am tomorrow , please be growing little ones  
Having a bit of a trauma right now TBH , my regular acupuncture practitioner can't see me tomorrow ( a family death is imminent ) and i can't contact my back up practitioner , i'm just willing the phone to ring any minute and   she can see me tomorrow - gee that's a lot of praying ain't it  
So there we go that's me ..........

Em , Fab news on your embies thawing well , can't wait to hear that you are officially PUPO   What cell was your 60% embie ? Let us know when your test day will be ! What crystals did you take with you ? Re your (.)(.)'s aching , it's most likely your cyclogest / prontogest  

Vixter , I will read your links later when i'm hopefully calmer   Though poor you chatting on your lonesome  

Stell , Woooooooo hoooooooooooooooo fantastic to hear your thaw went well and you are now PUPO  When is OTD ?

Stacey , If you think you ccan't cope , or feel you have serious SE's , I think you should call your clinic to talk to the nurses hunni , see what they say  

Little Lee , Fabulous lining hunni , counting down to D day now then  

Smudge , Bles your mum , even if she is one step ahead of you  

Back later 
x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Me update - standby acupuncture lady just called and can see me post ET but not pre ET - anyone else just had after or was you told it was up to you ............... sorry again just looking for ressurence , been hyping myself up and now i'm feeling a little sick , must calm down  , easier said than done isn't it


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Well my clinic called me and to be honest there isn't anything they can do : (  If it gets unbearable again then we will have to cancel and go with a natural FET.

I know it sounds dramatic, but on Saturday I couldn't even walk across the bedroom.  I have spoken to DH and he agree's.  I won't take any risk's now, so I won't be driving and I won't be carrying our son up and down the stairs either.

I am off now, can't look at the screen to long as it makes me feel sick.

Good luck to you all and hopefully catch up soon.

x


----------



## Little-Lee

Ladies,

Lorny - I sound really stupid now but I dont know what LH Surge means   I would say im on medicated though as i have been taking tablets and things. 

Smudge -     4 September hun!   is the way forward, however I don't have much of that i must say

Freespirit - Good luck for tomorrow hun   

Staceysm - Im a bit behind on this thread so not to sure whats hope but hope your ok hun  

xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Staceysm , I had a few really really bad days on the progynova , where i felt a bit wobbly , as in leg wobbles and sicky , but they did kind settle down , try and make sure you are drinking huge aounts of water to help with the SE


----------



## stell

Thanks Freespirit. Best of luck for you tomoro! Lots of        I've never had any accupuncture so can't comment!

Stacey hope you are feeling beta soon. 

Smudge - love your mam's   

OTD is 5th September which is gonna prove very difficult as it's my first day back at work (after 6 weeks off saying I'm a primary school teacher) and clinic only do blood tests 8-10. Considering I'm the reception class teacher I think my head will not take likely to me asking for time off on a whole class' first day at school! She has been very supportive so just wait till nearer the time and   she lets me.

Best of luck to everyone doing anything important this week!   

Stella x x


----------



## smudge52

Hi all

Freespirit cant wait to hear your news tomorrow im so excited for you I will be logging on as soon as i wake up to see how your embies have developed and then to find out when you are PUPO!!!!  Not sure about the acupuncture as never had it, but im sure one treatment will do you the world of good    

staceysm sorry your feeling so poorly, i know that when i increased the dosage i did feel really rough and sick etc, but the side effects did wear off when my body got used to it.  Im   that you feel better soon xxx

stell does your head know that you have been having treatment, surely she would understand.  Your otd is the day after mine so lets hope and   that we all get the good news i reckon we will be having bfp's all of that week                

Littlelee you are one stage closer only a few more days to go and you will be pupo waiting for your bfp with the rest of us i will send you loads of my mums     she has enough to go round   in fact i think she maybe having a harder 2ww than me  

oooooo im so excited for everyone, I have a really good    feeling about all of us ladies on this thread


----------



## jen-v

hi all, great to have more good news      , and more PUPO ladies! 

stacey - I think so many of us have had bad SE on progynova of one kind or another - mine too really calmed down in less than a week (can't remember exactly as have been really forgotful in this tx!) - I'm on 6 tabs a day. 

stell - good luck with getting the time off for the test - any chance the clinic would let you go in early? If its time and day specific, you have to go!!

freespirit - sorry you have had probs with the acupuncture - I would say don't worry if you can - I know uterine blood flow is a benefit, but sounds like just walking around a bit can get that going! (That's why my clinic say no to bed rest - although I think my extreme sofa-based laziness might be pushing it...) I think the other main benefit is to chill you out, and thats no good if organising it is getting you so stressed. Practitioners all seem to do different things anyway, and plenty of people get BFPs without any at all! You could do some googling and find someone at short notice, but you won't know them and they won't know you, so if it was me I would put my faith in the post ET - mine did some stuff to relax my cervix and one in the top of my head to 'pull the embryo up'(!), so I think the post ET one's a great one to do. Great about getting your consultant!

Little Lee LH is 'luteinising hormone' that the ovulation peesticks pick up, surges before ovulation I think - or is it after??! seems so long since we were ttc naturally and I was all clued up about this, although only a few months ago....

smudge -- I know the waiting sucks - I'm a week in and am a very impatient person. Luckily I'm also v. sleepy, so have napped away some of the waiting time...

Lorny - I think if you really can't wait the 4 hours (I couldn't!), the clinic maybe can quickly top you up with a saline iv - ask them if u r worried. 

Em-mac did u take your crystals into ET with you?? Might make my DP wear orange pants etc etc onthe big day if we go through this rigmarole again!

everyone else - run out of time and its got so hard to reply to everyone with so many of us now in this lovely thread, but I've read all your posts and am thinking of you all     

afm, am soooo bored, tired and periodically impatient! injections now going well, although I keep breaking my progesterone vials everywhere even with the little plastic snapper... I'm going to have to get some more. Think my DP should retrain as a nurse - he's got great needle technique and is so patient and calming when he injects - who knew?!   Think I should retrain as a sleepy cat  

jen-v


----------



## stell

Smudge yeah my head does know i am having treatment and has been very understanding when i need time off! Hopefully BFPs al round that week!         

Jen clinic only does bllod tests 8-10 and i would go in for 8 as i have been doing in the past but school starts at 8:30 so don't think arriving late on the first day back will go down well with the parents. Was hoping they would let me come in in the afternoon - as my little cherubs only on half days first week - but said no unfortunately! Thinking I will go into work for an hour then leave for test I'm sure she'll be more inclined to that.  

Stella x x


----------



## Cliec

Hi ladies.
Sorry just a quick one a shattered after 5 hours in the car. DH need wonderful but still can't keep my sure open much longer.  
So much to catch up on will do personals later. 
Welcome to newbies.
Stella and Em great news you had goof xfer today and are now PUPO   

Afm Harry transferred really well. Got our fav doctor for free and felt soil relaxed. 
All went so well it was a huge relief that 1st hurdle is jumped.
OTD is 6 th Sept so will be a busy few days of news again  
Off for a nap, feeling a few niggles and hooves so sensitive.
Love and   to all
Cliec


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies,

Yippeee I can officially say that I am PUPO with 2 lovely embies on board!!! how excited, all went really well and we overheard the embryologist talking to doctor and she said the one that survived 100% was shiny and beautiful which I thought was lovely. Now for the 2ww (or should I say 17 day wait) but this one is gonna have a happy ending     xx

Stell - congrats hun on being PUPO      you have very similar embies to me mine were 8 cell and 4 cell, lets hope they are all snuggling in     glad it all went well for you.  Your head teacher has got to let you go this is your priority so dont worry you cant help the date xx

Cliec - yeah another PUPO lady       what a fab day all round lets keep up the pma     xx

smudge - hey hunni think my day tomorrow will be very similar to yours today with Edward for company, hope you getting used to having the embies back where they belong.  thanks for advice on (.)(.) makes me feel a bit better, my OTD is 9th Sept as for some reason my clinic do 17days -like 114 isnt enough hehe will be totally    by then no doubt xx

freespirit - that is great news about ET less than 24hrs and you will joining us being PUPO, will be looking out for a status update on your embies tomorrow morning hopefully lovely blasts will be waiting for you      hope you feel better about cramping think we all worry at the mo about anything it is so hard but will be so worth it in the end. great news you get acupuncture after that is better than none at all .I had my carnelian crystal for fertility and my infinity crystal to help my emotions xx

stacey -    hope you feel better soon and those nasty SE disappear pronto!!! xx
J
Jen -v = firstly if there is a sleepy cat course i will do it with you,my two have it off to a T.  you are doing so well not too long to go now and you will be one happy lady im sure      your DH sounds fab at least he is there for you and i love the orange boxers idea    I did have crystals in bra and orange knickers on hehe xx

big hi to everyone else and baby dust to all         its gonna be a great few weeks x


----------



## vixter_1

EM, Welcome to the PUPO club!! Glad it went well! Gosh you have a long wait, my clinic test after 9 days.  Keep those beautiful embies warm and snugly, thoughts are with you


----------



## jen84

evening ladies

i only went to work for 9 hours and look at all the stuff i missed !!! 

congratulations to em ,stell and cliec on being PUPO .     there all snuggling in well. 

freesprit - good luck for tomorrow  

afm nothing much going on at the min just waiting for lining scan on 30th. 
hope your all ok . thinking about all of you sending you all lots of      and a little sprinkling of     for everyone.

                jen84 x x


----------



## Em Mac17

thanks ladies xx


----------



## stell

Congrats Em and Cleic on officially being PUPO!     

Just the waiting now!   Hope our embies are all snuggling in well     

Keep them nice and snug  

Em - Bless you having a 17 day wait! Its gonna be a happy ending!    ^  Not gonna woory bout needing time off for test, I can't help it! I will have to go as my meds run out on the Tues so will need to know the Mon if i need another prescription! Somethings are more important!

Jen v - glad your injections are going well now. 

Off for a little break in yorkshire tomoro so will try and check on when i can!

Hope everyone is ok. Spreading some       to everyone

Stella x x


----------



## freespirit.

Woo hoo Fab news *Em *that you are now officially PUPO  

*Sugar* , Hope your doing ok today with your pain and output  Sending you lots of squishy thick lining vibes for your scan tomorrow   

Tons of             to all our PUPO ladies Jen v , Smudge , MJ , Vixter , Em , Stell , Missy & Cliec

Pascha , Are you ok , you don't seem to have been active recently 

AFM I had a mini melt down earlier about my acupuncture , and just got totally over stressed about the whole TX situation and logistics and everything , ended up with a stonking headache and feeling sick - not ideal - but i'm over it now and much calmer again 

I will update ijn the morning about our embryo's    please please let there be blasts .
ET is at 1.20pm , and acupuncture at 3.30pm , so should be home and in bed for 5 - 6 ish me thinks .
I will be checking in on my phone for the next few days as i want to try and take it really easy for the first few days ( DH and mum gonna help me out with DS ) and also I don't want be near the heat off my pc ( just my little rituals ) so i'll appologise now if my upcoming posts are gonna be short and not very sparkly , i only have a ver basic slow wind up phone . I'm not deserting anyone , and i still greatly need the wonderful support of this thread , i just have to do what is right for me , and that is my ritual 

                           
​


----------



## Em Mac17

hey freespirit, thanks for the sticky vibes.  sorry to hear you had a little meltdown but any little thing that doesnt go quite to plan can tip us all over the edge so totally understandable that when you dont get to have a practitioner/tx that you want that it is gonna stress you out.  I dont think that you would be normal if you were strong all of the time, and i think we would all agree that your strength is amazing.

so tomorrow get your littles ones back where they belong then get to bed and look after yourself and do whatever little rituals work for you and dont apologise for taking time out for yourself.  Good luck for tomorrow and will be watching our for your news whilst having pj day on sofa with cat.    xx

little lee- so sorry hun didnt say earlier that what a fab lining great news not many down til you are also PUPO xx

Em x


----------



## freespirit.

Aww Em mac , that was a lovely post - thankyou hunni


----------



## sugarpielaura

Oh my ladies!  

I was only at work for a day.  Can't believe what I have missed!  

Em:  Thanks.  I seem to have more discharge again today and am getting a bit worried about it to be honest!  Will ask at the clinic tomorrow.  I am sure that the sore boobs are a side effect of the drugs.  I had that the last time with myfresh cycle.    Congrats on being PUPO.  Woo hoo!        Hope 9th Sept arrives quickly.

Freespirit:  I totally agree about work but I have missed a lot of time due to several surgeries over the last 2 years.  It is difficult as I am a promoted teacher and they don't know that I am doing IVF!!  Sorry about your cramping but am positive that it is all natural side effects.      that embies do well tom and that you are PUPO in no time at all.    Thanks.  Will let you kow how I get on.

MJ:  Glad that your cramping has stopped and hope that you are taking it easy.  

Taylor:  7.4mm is fab.    Roll on Monday.  Hope that you are ok.  Have you started the pessaries now?

Stella:    on being PUPO.  Roll on 5th Sept.  So many ladies all testing at the same time.  I am also a teacher and it is hard.  I am already back at work and that is why I have my appt at 7.30am tom!!    Quite difficult as my school don't actually know that I am doing IVF!!

Vixter:  Your tx sounds very interesting and I wish you all the best luck.  

Stacey:  Sorry that you are feeling unwell and hope that you feel better soon.  I started off on day one on 6mg a day of prog.  Hoping that the s/e ease for you.  

Little Lee:  9.8 mm is fab.    Roll on Tues.  Have you started the pessaries now?

Smudge:    Hope that you are well.  It will be the 4th Sep in no time at all.   

Jen-v:  Glad that you are well and that DP is good at the mixing of the injections.  My hubby is the same.  Thing he quite lies doing it!!  

Cliec:  6th Sept be here soon.  Hope that you are well.  

Afm, I have my lining scan tomrrow and hoping that all is ok and that there is no sign of the nasty fluid!    Appt at 7.30am so very very early!!  Oh my!  Not sure what will happen tomorrow and whether I will stay on just prog, start the pessaries or when the et will be.  Getting a lot more discharge today.  Can feel it coming out.  Sorry if tmi.    Starting to worry about it now.  Anyone else get this as a side effect of prog?  Worried that it is the fluid in my womb again!  

All the best to everyone for tomorrow if you have scans, et, frostie updates. 

xx


----------



## vixter_1

Hi Freespirit, Just wanted to say all the best for tomorrow.  Sorry I didnt manage to support in the whole accupuncture stress (Im still trawling through old posts and bringing myself up to date).  I also had a similar stress to you, in that, my accupuncture DR went on hols this week (how rude  ).  So I had to go without. . .which stressed me a little (Ive had it once a week since Jan) but I don't think its going to be the hit or miss factor on whether this cycle works or not, so I try to forget about it.

I am glad you are all over your stress and preparing your mind and body for the big day.  I will be around the board looking for some news when you feel up to it!  I have everything crossed for you - you seem like such a nice person and deserve for this to happen for you!  

To all the other lovely ladies best of luck whatever stage of the journey you are on. . .as a newbie Im still bringing myself up to speed!

Take care and night night!

V X  (2 days down and counting)


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Sugarpie, 

Thanks for the mention.  I am so impressed that everyone can manage to follow through each person's journey, Im still trawling through learning what stage each lovely lady is at.  Anyway, wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow. Re the discharge I can't really help as I am so lost now on what is my actual body doing it's job and what is an effect of the drugs.  But Im confident everything is going to be ok for you tomorrow  and you will have the perfect lining    Let us know how you get on, everything is crossed for you!  

Night night for now

V X


----------



## DMaria

Hi all
free spirit best of luck for tomorrow - definately do whatever you need to do to have a good tx and feel comfortable about it all - thanks for being so positive and upbeat (and fun) these past week or two!  for you for feeling a bit overwhelmed today.

Stell, Cliec and Em many congratulations -latest PUPO girls-    well done to you all and hope you are feeling good, taking it easy and have little ones snuggling in nicely. Em -17 days seems an unbelievable length of time to wait!!! That will test your patience sweetheart!

Stacey hope you feel better soon, or get used to the dizziness - mine actually keeps coming and going 

Lorny and Vixter The conversations about both the ovulation sticks and the IVM are both really interesting - I also had OHSS after my fresh cycle, apparently mild but it was horrible (breathing troubles and squished tummy from the pressure) -= nothing like 40 eggs but I did have 17with only 8 mature and I responded really quickly to therapy. I would like to try and avoid that again so it's good to hear of other options. Regarding the ovulation sticks - I've never heard of using them twice daily, but I have had cycles where nothing shows up (but Drs think I'm ovulating normally) - maybe I should be doing twice a day in order to catch the surge, but there is absolutely no way I could hold my bladder for 4 hours!!!

I hope everyone else is doing OK - Jen v how were the fish and chips in the end?!!!

AFM was feeling a bit downbeat today , not sure why - probably some fear setting in now that I have ET date sorted - had to come on here for some   

 to all, 
night night
DMaria


----------



## sugarpielaura

Vixter:  I take brief notes as I read as otherwise I wouldn't be able to keep up!!!  

DMaria:  Sorry to hear that you are down adn hope that you feel more upbeat soon.   

xx


----------



## taylor1977

I am hoping for a better down, had a complete melt down with the other half last night at our friends house, they said it was the best bit if entertainment they had seen in a while !!! Thank god they were there or I could have killed him !!!!
Woken up grumpy, so god help any one in a 2 mile radius :0) 
I missed my call from the clinic about my 7-7.4  lining
So not sure what happens now, milk & brazil nuts for breakie, yum yum !!! Hope you girls are ok, love the psycho one xxx


----------



## taylor1977

Better day not down !!!


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everone!

EmMac , Stell & Cliec – congrats on being PUPO!!      So glad that everything went well for you all and that you have your beautiful embies back on board.        Stell – enjoy your break in Yorkshire!

Vixter – thanks for the IVM info, a really interesting read. As you say, hopefully, I won’t need it if this tx round works for me   I really hope it works for you though, fingers crossed!    

RubyRuby – thanks for asking, I am on the dreaded 2ww,  currently 2dpt. 

StaceySM – hope you are feeling a bit better on your Progynova today.  

Little-lee – great news on your lining and great that you have a date. Not long to go now.  

Lorny – hope you get your LH surge soon, sometimes all the stress might delay it a bit so try to relax (easier said than done!!).  

Smudge – I’m feeling ok thanks, just flitting between excitement and trying to stay realistic, then bored and ‘hurry up!’. How about you? That is sweet about your mum, but I know it can be hard when people are so positive. I have a friend like that who just assumes each time that it will work. Also, leading up to ET she said things like ‘what day do they put the baby in’. Which for some reason really annoyed me as it’s just thinking too far ahead to call it a baby just yet. I guess the people around us sometimes can’t win!  

Freespirit – hope your embys are doing really well when you get the call this morning and good luck for this afternoon. We are all sending massive positive vibes for you. I think just having acupuncture afterwards will be really good. Maybe beforehand you can just lie with your hands focused on the area and think positive energy towards it.    

Jen-v – big hugs for your 2ww impatience. I can imagine I will just as bad as you once I get to that point. And I totally sympathise on the breaking of the vials. As if we don’t have a enough to worry about! Hang in there hon.  

Jen-84 – hope you are feeling well and coping with the wait til your scan next week.  

SugarPieLaura – good luck with your lining scan today.    

DMaria – sending you lots of positive vibes hon. Not long now til your ET on Monday so just be kind to yourself and trust in your body to be preparing the perfect place for those embies.  

Taylor – I think we have all had psycho days so just keep smiling (la, la, la) and know that you are not alone!! So does your scan result mean you have a confirmed ET date or do you have to call them back? Good luck either way!  

ok, best go, my DH needs his computer back!!

Lots of love to all,
MJ. xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi all just a quick one, will catch up with you all later

Freespirit good luck today hun, cant wait to hear your news sending you loads of    and hope you have a wonderful smooth transfer xxx

Im having a low   day today not sure why   so will cheer myself up and be back later xxx


----------



## Cliec

Free spirit - senging lots of  ,     and   for a Fab xfer today.
Look forward to hearing your news later


Cliec


----------



## jen-v

freespirit - good luck!!!      

afm, feel a bit low - don't think this cycle has worked for me, as my whole body feels like AF on the way. I know some of the symptoms are the same either way, but this happened last time, and AF arrived before OTD  

 to everyone, especially smudge, DMaria, taylor77 and anyone else who is down

jen-v


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies lovely sunny day up north here (well at the min anyway)   

freespirit - well hunni today is the day hoping you get lovely news that you have blasts waiting to be back where they belong.  FX for a lovely smooth ET will be waiting for your PUPO news  

sugarpeilaura - sorry you been worrying hun really hope today goes well and they out your mind at ease and you get your ET day     

Dmaria - hope you feeling better today   and PMA is high again.  I agree 17 days is sooooo long I lasted til day 16 in the evening last time which I thought was good.

taylor - thats hormones for you, hope your partner didnt suffer too badly, lot of lovely chilled vibes for you today   

MJ - hope you feeling ok today and getting used to having your littles ones back were they belong.  I agree that people do not know what to say and generally so say things that bug you, guess they cant win!!! hope today is a good one xx

smudge -    sorry your having a low day sometimes its a anticlimax when you have been weeks of loads of stuff then you just have to sit and wait.  Will send lots of          to you and your gorgeous embies xxx

Jenv- Oh hunni so sorry you are feeling that way today   but like you say the symptoms are the same either way but really look after yourself and sending lots of        your way, never give up hope xx

AFM - well day on the sofa for me before going back to work tomorrow, so making the most of doing nothing.  feeling really good and so happy that i have a lovely pair of embies on board....so exciting 

Em xx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning , 
Just flying by with a quick one . We have 2 blast's to transfer      
I'll be back later to update you - Thanks so much for all the good will messages  

Leaving loads of            to top everyone up !

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Em Mac17

yeah!!!    you go get PUPO!!!  great news another fab day on here xx


----------



## smudge52

Wicked news it has just sent goose bumps all down my body - you go get yourself PUPO girl!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stell

Morning ladies,
Just a quick one before i instruct my husband what we need to pack before our little break! He thinks I'm slightly taking it to the extreme doing nothing!

Freespirit -  Lots of     for your ET today. Hopefully check on your good news ur PUPO later.

JenV- sorry to hear you are feeling that way. Sending you lots of    and a  . Look after yourself and try to stay positive!     

Smudge - hope your day is getting better hun.  

Sugarpie - thanks. It is difficult having time off when you are a teacher. What have you said if you need time off or have you kept all your appointments early? I wanted my TA to know as she has to put up with me all day and the nasal spray made me forget lots so without her knowing she would have thought i was right idiot! Constantly forgetting what questions I asked the children! I must have been a hoot to watch during my first cycle! My head has been very supportive and gave me a full week off when I went through first ET cycle. Good luck with your scan and hope you get your ET day today

DMaria - hope you are feeling beta

Emac and Cleic hope your embies are snuggled in well and you are taking it easy  

Eveyone else on   hope you are staying positive    

incase I missed anyone (this was gonna be a quick one) best of luck for anything important today   

LOts of     

Congrats Freespirit as you posted while you were writing.      Hope ET goes well!      

Stella x x


----------



## Cliec

Stell and Sugerpie so pleased all going well for you but I am too starting to thing about the new school year and term starting so soon now. 
Our OTD is an onset day and the children start back on the 7th. I know i'm lucky to get the long break but had hoped to have more time before I started teaching. 
Are you going to ask for time out?  
My HT is aware of our plans and had friends who have gone through ivf recently so hopefully she will be helpful, but also feel bad not being there one day one for the children. DH says i should think of Harry and what is best for us.  
It is a quandary. So much for taking it easy eh?

Enough if me babbling on,

Sending lots of                    
And     with   for all if us.

The excitement can be so great that we come down with a bump until OTD, just be good to yourselves and keep  
Love 
Cliec


----------



## Little-Lee

sugarpielaura - I start the awful pessaries tonight   I didn't really know if 9.8 was good or not, my TX is at Leeds and the nurses there are so rude they don't spend time telling you things  

Stell, Cliec and Em - Lots of      &     Coming your way ladies, its going to be a busy few weeks on few with us all 

Freespirit -     2 Blasts that really good hun lots of    Take care of yourself.

Trying to keep up is so hard so I'm sorry if I miss anyone  

afm - So scared about ET on Tuesday I'm planning on going for some massage during my   because I stress so much I know it doesn't help. I tried meditation and acupuncture for my last TX and they did nothing for me  
DH says if I stress it won't work again and will be my fault....... no pressure there then!!!

xxxxx


----------



## jen-v

Freespirit - fantastic!!

sugarpielaura and stell and cliec - I've changed my attitude to work this last year quite dramatically - I've always been a career girl, but now really regret all the times I let that get in the way of health and ttc - I've only told my boss and 1 close friend/ colleague at work, and have been amazed at how supportive and flexible they've been. Things I'd have previously thought would be catastrophic if I missed haven' t really been that big a deal to them - i now think I was way too worried before about doing the right thing all the time. It was really hard telling them, though.

Little-lee - try not to worry - and it ISNT YOUR FAULT if this doesn't work -  everyone stresses in tx, its impossible not to! Is massage ok in 2ww? I heard maybe not, but don't want to worry you - maybe ok if your masseur knows you might be pregnant?


----------



## Cliec

Lille lee - it is always a stressful time. But 9.8mm is really good. Are you keeping tummy warm? Hot eater bottle is good, and big pants, thermals are best but not a bit sexy ( he he ).
A few of us are on pineapple juice and Brazil nuts too, so if you have them do take them.
Everyone tells us to relax and try not to worry.  
Just do what is right for you and take your time in everything. 
Please don't be scared. You are in great hands.  
Ditto to Jen V. 
Cliec


----------



## Em Mac17

Jenv - hope you doing ok today and feeling a bit more positive that your about the outcome    I agree with the whole work thing I put off having starting ttc for a job but now really regret that, but we and learn and our priorities change now i just wanna be a mum.  hopefully neither of us are very far away from that     xx

little-lee - if TX does not work it is by no means your fault, really stressed people get PG all the time normally so please do not blame yourself for anything, the fact that you are willing to go through TX in the first place just shows you will do anything to get there.  I do massages and wouldnt really recommend it be honest with you, maybe have a lovely facial can be just as relaxing and they can just not use aromatherapy  stuff on you, just speak to therapist first that all xx

cliec  - you are the most important person at the moment so just look after you and the kids will cope without you for a day, hope you feeling ok today xx

stell - enjoy your break and certainly make the most of doing nothing and why not take it to the extreme it wont kill them to run around after us for a while.  My dh was getting stressed making the tea last night made me laugh    xx

Em xx


----------



## Little-Lee

Thanks for the lovely replies everyone   I constantly tell DH he doesn't realise how hard this is for me to deal with, its my 3rd TX in only 8 months so I have a lot to handle for a stress head like me  

JenV - I will ask the hospital about massage but if its not recommended then I definitely won't do it   Hope you are OK? I'm still a bit behind with everyone progress but I'm getting there  

Cliec - I haven't been keeping my tummy warm, but I will be doing from tonight onwards   Haven't been wearing big pants either..... I don't mind no not looking sexy bit, ha 

Em Mac - Thanks for your kind comments  ^hug me^

I will take all your advice on board

xxxx


----------



## taylor1977

There are so much positivity here thats it's taken my grumpiness away   

I have had the green light for ET on Tuesday 30th Aug ....... woo hoo !!! They think my lining will catch up  so they have delayed me by a day but I dont care as long as they get sticky !!

Its getting so exciting with all the test dates appearing   

Love to all x x


----------



## stell

Clei c it is awful thinkin bout the new t erm but try to forget bout it for now. I got all my work out the way at the beg of hols and sorted my classroom out so didn't have to think bout it durin this time. If u need to take time off ask? Not sure what ill do! Wud love it if we had inset first day back but my class only in half day and its my ppa that aft! I was meant to be moved year groups this year but asked if I cud stay as didn't want the extra stress of a new year group but kinda of wishing I had cos know the first few weeks will be very tiring with my new little ones but time will tell if I made right choice. Can't have any regrets now. But I have a fab ta who won't let me do anything strenuous or lift anything-she is a star!
Jenv I have changed my outlook on work had sights set on bein a deputy head but now my goal is to just be a mammy! 

Taylor so happy u are no longer grumpy and have et date! Woo hoo!
Em I am takin it to extreme said its bout time! Made him pack carry everybag and unpack while I sat and relaxed!
Bye for now
Try to check soon but on phone in hotel and keeps going back to home page

Sendin lots of positive energy

Stella x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , I'm reporting back on my phone to join the PUPO gang  OTD 6th Sept . ET went quite well aside from that fact i was that emotional that i cried through the most of it ^rolls eyes^ Was also given a picture of our embies .  Had my acupuncture session afterwards and am now nicely relaxing in bed with a cuppa .  Little lee , your lining sounds perfect ((hugs)) sorry to hear how stressed you are feeling , i agree with what has already been said and that i don't think massage would be the best , but maybe Reiki or a facial would help relax you x x x


----------



## vixter_1

Yeah Freespirit - welcome to the PUPO club!  Glad to hear it all went well.

Rest well and hope the time passes quickly for you!  

Snuggle in tight perfect little embies a 

V X

ps wish I got a picture, they don't do that in Belgium!


----------



## stell

Welcome to the pupo club freespirit! X x


----------



## Cliec

Yay Freespirit congrats on being PUPO.  
We have the same OTD date  so will send     and   for a good 2ww passing smoothly.
Hope all the PUPO gang are doing well  

Taylor , everything crossed for ET Tuesday  

Stell -  I take it you too are a reception teacher? My class are starting full time but the team know what we are doing and very supportive, but as everything has happened in the holiday they are going to be so inquisitive when we go back... Same for you no doubt.
Really good to have people to share it all with .
X x  
Cliec x


----------



## Em Mac17

freespirit - WOOHOO congrats on being PUPO          that is fab news bet you not the 1st to cry either.  You look after yourself and create lovely environment for those little ones to nesstle into xx

taylor - fab news hun bet you feel better now not long til et day xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi Ladies

Freespirit Woop Woop congratulations on being PUPO        Fantastic news sending you loads of     and I dont blame you for crying I think sometimes it is the relief of getting to that final stage and knowing that we are carrying our little embies xxx

Littlelee like the others have already said, i was told to stay away from massage as it has something to do with the change in blood flow xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok I cant believe there will be so many of us with otd's within days of each other lets hope it will be a week full of fantastic news and that all our dreams will come true love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## stell

Cleic - yeah I am a reception teacher and there is only me and my ta in my team and she's all up to date with my treatment but my head doesn't know yet that I've have my et so will have to get in touch with her next week to ask bout time off for my otd. U will be very tired if they are in full time straight away so take it easy! it is nice to know sumone else who is going thru the same X x


----------



## jen-v

freespirit hurray!!!! Don't worry about the crying - I bet they see it all the time!     jen-v x


----------



## Little-Lee

Evening all... Just a quicky from my phone

Taylor - good luck for tues hun, i have ET same day  

Smudge - i have decided definitely not to get a massage now so glad i mentioned it 

freespirit - lots of   for your OTD! X stressing about everything is a huge weakness of mine i honestly cant stop  

xxxxxxx


----------



## taylor1977

Little Lee, good luck ! Tuesday will soon be here xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi all

Hope you are all ok after all the great news weve all been having.  

I have been having cramping with a couple of sharp twinges down low, together with a headache, nausea and having to go for a number one more than i should do (sorry tmi), so just hope im not getting a bug now of all times   sorry its a me post but not having a good day and knew you would all understand xxx

Love to all


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi lovely ladies 

*Taylor*: I hope that you are feeling better soon and more upbeat.  Your lining sounds fab and ET Tues is great.  Not long to go now. Have you started the pessaries now?

*Smudge*: I hope that your PMA has returned. I have never been in the 2ww but it must be hard, to have no control and all.  

*Jen-v: * Hope that af is   not on her way and that you are feelin bit more positive.  I agree about work and have changed my attitude in the last 2 years since being ill. However, I still work far too long but it also helps to keep me focused and my mind off of things as well. I am where I want to be in work, as I was promoted a couple of years ago. So, really want to focus on my health and having a family.

*Em:* Hope that you enjoyed your relaxing day. 

*Freespirit:* I can't get on during the day but was thinking about you. Fab that your blasts made it and congrats on being PUPO!!        Hope that you are taking it easy. Getting a wee pic is great. 

*Stell: * As I have been quite ill over the last 2 years, I am constantly out for clinic appts, tests and day ops so have been able to pass it off as that. I haven't lied but I haven't elaborated either. I try to get the scans early before school but obviously the ec and et etc... are whenever suits the clinic. As I was unwell with ec, I was off for a week and I just said that I was having a small procedure done. I still have a lot of health issues and they know that I need a lot more ops in the future. For et, my plan is to go into school and await the phone call then head to the clinic. I will then take the next two days off and then it is the weekend and I will go back to work on the Monday. It is difficult at work and I am a head of department and secondary teacher so cover is difficult and I am missing valuable time with my certificated classes, but priorities etc...

*Cliec:* Scottish schools are back already.  This is our second week. It does help to distract me though and great to see all the pupils as well.  Time off is hard to organise.

*Little Lee:* Good luck with the pessaries.  I start tomorrow.  One in the morning and another at night. I was told to lie down after taking them as well and that after a few days, things will get mucky down there! Looking forward to that!! It is cyclogest that I am on. 9.8 is fab.  Try to relax although I am well aware that I can't do that either!! 

Afm, san went fine this morning.  My lining is 8.1mm which they said was 'perfect'. I thought that it might be a bit low but they said that they are looking for anything over 6mm and I am on day 10 of progynova and that it will be more by the time of et (day 17). To start the pessaries tomorrow (twice a day)  and go for transfer a week today, so Wed 31st so hopefully lining grown a bit more by then too! I will get a phone call on Wed to let me know if my blast has thawed.  They are also hoping that the pessaries will help a bit with my side effects. Here's hoping.  I asked about the discharge and was told that this was all normal. Did you take time off work after et? How long? My plan at the moment is to go to work on Wed, wait for the call, then take Thurs and Fri and the weekend to rest and back to work on the Monday.

xx


----------



## smudge52

sorry that was meant to say a number 2


----------



## sugarpielaura

Smudge

Try not to worry too much.  Hopefully just your embies snuggling in tight.     

xx


----------



## smudge52

Sugarpie, that is excellent news i hope that et day comes round fast for you. Yippeee bring on the 31st!!!!!
xx


----------



## DMaria

Good evening girls!
Sorry I'm so late checking in with you all - I just had a lovely phone call from an old friend. She's actually pregnant, so a difficult one, but she knows what I have been going through and was really worried that I wouldn't want to be her friend anymore because she got pregnant and I haven't (YET!!!). It was so sweet of her - she also had a lot of difficulty and was ttc for quite a while. So, she is one that the green eyed monster has not got into me over! 

*Free Spirit* - great stuff!! COngratulations on our latest PUPO girl  

*Taylor * -great to hear your ET date finalised - as you say, a delay of a day is fine as long is it's comfy and sticky!
*
Sugarpie* - how was your scan? I think there is a message from you somewhere but I've been through the last few pages and can't find it!!! So much activity! Hope it went well anyway, and was thinking of you today. 
Ah -I just see your new post! Great, roll on the 31st - my clinic says anything over about 7 so over 8 sounds great! I haven't tried the pessaries but the crinone gel get "messy down there" too!! Hate the stuff.

*Smudge* - sorry to hear your not feeling well  there's so much going on between SEs from meds and I think the ET itself is a bit of an "intrusion", hope it's just your body settling down and not a nasty bug 

*CLiec, Stell, Em and Jen-v* - I was glad to see the career subject come up. I also have had a mindshift - really only over the last few months - but a kind of realisation that I need to give myself up to treatment even if it kills my career. But you know what? It can only temporarily kill it - a lovely colleague of mine said, that, whatever way this works out (but I'm thinking all    at the moment!) - when I'm ready to think about pushing forward with work again, if ever, you just come into work one day and say to yourself, right, that's it, I'm back on the career ladder now. At the bottom again, but back! And until that day comes, forget about it!
I work as a University lecturer, so I'm tied into the academic term also, although there is a lot of work over the summer too. However, I'm getting much better at simply saying "I can't be here that day - I've got treatment". This week, I exaggerated and said "I'll be in hospital for a few days" about me days off after ET! I don't care, -the point is it gets the message across that for health reasons you're not available. And work will always survive without you for a day or two. Now, I am only learning to be this way myself really only the last couple of months, I need to do a lot better!

It is hard to tell people at work though, although those I have been told have been supportive, the guilt still stays in your own mind I think? I told one of our senior professors today, a lovely man but not someone I divulge personal details too, however I really needed him to give one of my students some guidance while I'm away. IT was a bit awkward, but he was lovely, immediately took out his diary to arrange it, (awkwardly) wished me luck - and you know what? I feel like such a weight has been taken off my shoulders. I cried my way back to the office! I should have told him ages ago!

Anyway, that's my day. I'm feeling extremely emotional, don't know if it's ET coming nearer, organising work, the dreaded crinone gel or what! 

*Little Lee*, am thinking about you sweetheart - by the way, all is not always perfect in DH land - mine got annoyed with me yesterday cos I wouldn't go to Tesco with him! I was having a really dizzy spell and had to lie down! But then he brought me back some choccie cookies so he was forgiven. I think it's hard for them to watch it all and feel helpless - I know mine tries to "normalise" things a bit to keep the sanity around here. I appreciate that but sometimes it's just not at all "normal"!!!

*Vixter* - keep meaning to say - Belgium is one of my favourite countries - we have been known to make trips to Ghent on a regular basis -I envy you living over there!!!

I hope everyone else is well? *Lorny* where are you up to? ET date yet?

Thanks again for all the helpful chat and big   

Love to all
DMaria xxx


----------



## jen84

Hi all,

Congratulations freespirit on being PUPO x

Smudge it sounds like you are feeling pretty rough hun. Hope you feel better soon. X

Dmaria I think we earn the right to have a cry . Always makes me feel better x

Sugerpie glad your scan went well. Keeping fingers crossed that your blast thaws ok on wed x

Hope everyone else is doing ok lots of   for everyone 

      jen84 x x


----------



## Cliec

Morning ladies.
Looking like a lovely sunny day in Norfolk.
Hoping you all had a good night and are well rested.
Smudge - sorry you have had those SE - but a bit relieved that someone else has had pain down low.   
DH keeps telling me not to think about every twinge and niggles, but when taking it easy you do notice more.
Let's hope there are good signs that everything is working well in there   
Looking forward to another good day with FT.
Sending lots of        
      
Awake early as DH off to london for work today, so will be home alone. Hope to get in the garden with a good book. 

Cliec


----------



## stell

Morning everyone,
Smudge and cleic - I have been having cramps and pains too glad not just me hopefully mean they are snuggling in nicely  
Dmaria - I have told most of my work colleagues as only work in a little school with just over one hundred children and they have been supportive caring. There are a few who are back stabbers which I'm sure every work place has so ithey don't know tho I'm sure my head let it slip to them when I was off during my first cycle as keep makin little comments. One of my best friends is also pregnant and I was one of the first people she told as she was worried I wud be upset with her as she knew everything I was going thru which is sweet but she can't help gettin pregnant before me!
Sugarpie - sorry to hear u have other medical problems but that's a way to cover it up at work but I know its good having the support from some of my workmates. As I mentioned the nasal spray made me lose my memory quite a bit so my ta knowin that was good or she wud have thought I'd lost it. 
Little lee - every couple has arguments now and then. My dh has felt like a spare part thru this whole process and he hates it when I use remember what I'm goin thru as he feels he is just as worried and feels responsible. Its no ones fault!

Taylor u feelin beta?

sorry no little images on my phone and won't do it for sum reason.

Lots of positive energy and baby dust to everyone esp anyone with scans or ets this week

Bout to go for breakfast once my dh is back from swim in hotel pool think this break was more for him than me

Catch up later

Stella x x


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies , i'm logging in , or trying to , on my phone from my very lazy bed this morning . Our DS had a sleep over at my mums last night so this really is a first , well in just over 3 yrs ,  for me to be in bed so late ! first off Stell and Smudge , aches and pai,s can be quite normal , and are most likley caused by your cyclogest / prontogest / progynova , as well as your little ones starting to snuggle in nice and tightly . I will say at this point though i really don't think you can read anything into any aches pains side effects or symptoms in the 2ww , and you really don't have any idea untill you POAS , you can read anything into it all depending on your mood , so lets all try really hard and keep the orange +++++ vibes going . Little Lee , i have been thinking , and wonder if you have tried using crystals to help with your stress levels , maybe you could find some nice rose quartz ? Jen v , how are you today hunni ? i hope you are feeling more positive +++ oops phone will only let me type so mu


----------



## freespirit.

Will only let me type so much , doset seem to let me start new paragraphs either ~ oh the embarresment , especially combind with me spelling when i now know i am in the midst of so many teachers and proffessors ^eak^        Stll , where are you on holiday hun ? x


----------



## vixter_1

Hey DMaria -  next time you make it to lovely Gent look me up, we'll each push our baby/babies round the cobbled streets in their prams


----------



## jen-v

Stell – hope you’re enjoying that break! I was really forgetful when DR – literally couldn’t remember anything – was very relieved when nurse told me it was a SE 

Em mac – thanks for kind words

Cliec - wow, you were up early! I agree, I have too much time on my hands to ponder twinges and cramps in this 2ww!

Taylor77 – so glad you are feeling a bit better – some days you just need to let it all out   

Little-lee I can be a big stress-head too, and I know how you feel – I’ve worried a lot that being stressed will stop me getting pg, as if I didn’t have enough to worry about!!   I’m trying not to think about that now and do as many relaxing things as possible – zita west cd every day, twice on a bad day… The thing that’s helped me more than anything is acupuncture – I had to give it a couple of months going every week before it really made a difference, though, but I now find its like being on valium!

Smudge – sorry you are feeling rubbish – I think hormones can mess with no.2s, so hopefully just that… 

Sugarpielaura – great lining news! I’ve been off work for the whole 2ww because I had hols to take anyway, and its been much better than last  time when I did way too much. Feels like a bit of a luxury, and I doubt I’ll be able to arrange it for my next tx if I have one! 

DMaria – There’s something about the tx cycle that brings newly pg friends and family out of the woodwork!! You are amazing to handle it so well

Vixter – life in ghent sounds lovely!

freespirit - hope you are enjoying a relaxing morning! You so deserve it after yesterday   

Afm feel less completely negative about the tx today – and I’m really trying not to assume the worst about every symptom - but its sooo hard! I have been sleeping with my scan photo by my bed, telling the little embies ’please stay’ I was pretty positive for the 1st week of waiting, now on day 10 and this week is definitely a struggle. Just hope AF stays away.   Jen-v


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone,

Freespirit - Congrats on being PUPO!!   So wonderful to hear that you got 2 blasts to transfer- yay for those strong little ones.   

Smudge - sorry you were feeling low yesterday and that you are suffering. I am having similar symptoms to you, luckily no headache but a bit nauseous and quite a lot of ovarian pain. We are almost a quarter of the way into our 2ww now, gosh that actually makes it seem longer doesn't it?!! eek! 

EmMac - hope you enjoyed your day on the sofa yesterday and that going back to work today hasn't been too hard. Great to hear you sounding so positive and happy about having your embies on board.   

SugarPieLaura - great news about your scan and lining and that you have a date for next Weds! It's so exciting once you have that date isn't it? But still each day seems to go so slow. You are nearly there hon. 

Stella - hope Yorkshire is nice and relaxing.  And hope it's better weather than London! (though the rain here is giving me a good excuse to stay rugged up with my duvet on the sofa - I'm not complaining!) 

Taylor - great to hear that you have a date for ET on Tues, happy cushiony lining vibes to you in the meantime. 

DMaria - that is so good to hear that your senior professor was so nice. I'm often surprised by the people who are our most unlikely supporters. When I told my 'big boss' (after telling my line manager who is nice but not emotional) he was so great and said that not having kids was his greatest regret in life and that it should be my number one priority and that he would support me in any way he could. I also cried after that. 

Cliec -hope you are enjoying the sunshine and your book. Good to know that others are also getting symptoms. Reassures me that it is 'normal' after all! 

Little-lee - I found this article useful for me and my DH http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12567103 It helped me try not to stress about stressing! Which actually helps not to stress! 

Jen-v - as others have said, it's not over til it's over hon, try and hang in there and keep positive. I think the second week of the 2ww must be much harder, I didn't make it that far last time so I can only imagine what you are going through but just try and be kind to yourself and enjoy the time off and catch up your favourite books or movies as a distraction. I know that is hard but we are all sending you lots of sticky vibes and PMA.   

Vixter and everyone else who is PUPO or waiting - good luck and love to you all. 

AFM, well I feel a bit sick in the stomach today. I know it is way too early (3dpt) for that to be anything other than anxiety so I wish it would go away. I range between feeling quite optimistic to feeling terribly anxious that it won't work. I have a friend who went through tx 10 times before success but I just don't think I have it in me to keep going that long. It is such a huge emotional investment each time, not to mention the way it dominates your life, the time off work and the financial commitment. I know I need to stop thinking about the 'what ifs' and just focus on being positive for this round, but it's hard isn't it?!

well hugs to you all, my strong, brave and wonderful FF sisters. 
MJ. xx


----------



## Lorny

Afternoon ladies!

Had a hectic day so didn't get chance to post on here at all.

Free Spirit - Congratulations on being pupo! Fingers tightly crossed for you! 

Little Lee - LH is Luteinizing Hormone it's the hormone that's released just before ovulation so for me on a natural cycle the clinic time the ET around this so that the correct hormones are present etc. Don't let DH get you down hunny, certainly not your fault if it doesn't work....providing you're not going bungee jumping or something crazy after ET....you're not are you? lol. I lashed out at my DP after our 1st failed attempt as he had started smoking again so I unfairly put the blame at his feet. There's so much motion involved in this but we've all got to be there for our partners & them for us.

Stell - That's tough that you've got OTD on 1st day back, I know we shouldn't test early but in that situation I think i'd be tempted to test 1 day early so that I'm emotionally prepared for the OTD. I think whether good or bad my head wouldn't be in the right place.

Dmaria - Sounds like your OHSS was terrible. The hospital said I had mild OHSS or possible on my last cycle but I didn't really notice anything different but they did do EC a few days earlier than planned because of it.

AFM - still no LH surge, grr! trying not to stress over it & keeping myself busy. Still doing 2 tests a day & just getting a faint line so hoping it's on it's way as there was no line on Monday, but that may have been a dodgy test. The hospital did say that one of the reasons i'm doing a natural cycle is because my cycle's are regular, always 28 days. But the past 2 months i've been 37 days & then 31 days! typical, my body doesn't want to play by the rules....especially when it's something so important. if I don't get surge this month they may want to delay until next month or maybe go for medicated next month, not sure. 

 to all!

Lorna
-x-


----------



## Little-Lee

Afternoon Ladies,

*DMaria* - Hope you enjoyed your catch up last night with your friend...... you will be pregnant soon hun   DH did well getting you the cookies, at least he went in the end (to Tesco) my DH would still be sat at home now sulking  I think what bothers me the most is he never wants to talking about the IVF unless its to say..... 'it will happen''!!! not long till Monday now hun 

*Jen84* - Hope you are OK 

*Cliec* - Lucky you having some  today, although its sunny now here in Scarborough this morning was awful 

*Stell* - I know what you mean about DH feeling like spare part..... I know its hard for him too. Hope the cramps are been good to you today 

*Freespirit* - Hope you enjoyed your lazy morning  crystals sounds like a good idea I will look into that this weekend.

*Vixter_1* - 

*Jen V* - I did acupuncture for four months and felt nothing  maybe it was the person I saw? I can't really afford it this time anyway! Stress is evil though  I have had my eye on Zita West for a while now I must say. Not long now till your OTD keep busy hun good news is just around the corner 

*MJ, London* - I will check that article out sometime thank you  I know how you feel thinking about the 'what ifs' its very hard not to but I am sending lots of   your way

*SugerpieLaura* - Had first night of pessaries last night in the  (tmi) it wasn't very nice either!! I am a bit worried about them tbh as I had these on the first TX and bled 5 days before OTD, yet on second TX when i had the injection instead i didn't bleed. I have never taken any time off work after ET before but this time I am (only one day though) I would take more but don't have enough holidays. I get weekends off work so will only have two days to work next week (Thursday and Friday)

*Smudge* - Sending you lots of   Try get some rest hun  x

*Lorny* - Just seen your post as I was about to hit send  no bungee jumping planned at the moment for me lol. I think its just the stress that makes us all lash out with DH's

Speak soon all 
xxxxxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi All,

Just a quickie.  I am going to have a good catch up tonight when my son is in bed and check how everyone is doing.

I am feeling a lot better and thanks to you all for taking the time to reply to my messages : )

I went for my scan today, 7 hour round trip, M25 is crap : (  My womb lining is 13mm which is very good according to them, so they will phone tomorrow to confirm whether Monday/Tuesday FET.

I am of to get my eye's tested now, so I hope you are keeping well and I will catch up with you lovely ladies later.

Stacey
x


----------



## freespirit.

Sorry ladies , i am finding it difficult to keep up on my phone .... Staceysm you lining is stunning at 13mm well done ! Litgle lee i think most men handle tx very different to us ladies , i think we would all like them to be more attentive protective and interested ! Maybe it's just their manly way of dealing with things . I think having DH do my prontogest injections has helped him feel a little bit more involved , which is good . Re crystals , try rose quartz for the calming effect , citrene to banish negative energies and thoughts , and moonstone and smokey quartz for fertility . Ladies , can i just ask a question please ? when you all had your lining scans did any of you NOT have blood tests too ? O just had the scan and would like a little reassurence that someone else just had that


----------



## jen-v

Hi freespirit,
I was the other way round and just had blood test and no scan - I was a bit worried about this too! jen-v


----------



## Cliec

Hi Freespirit.
When I had my scans done, no bloods were taken, and have not ever been taken during a cycle for us. So you are not alone.  
I  hope this allays any worries. 

We are all so different but I take great comfort knowing others are going through the same.
Thank you FT ladies.   

I was thinking of doing a progress table as I keep losing where we're up to. And we have so many dates together over the next few days... Would it be helpful to share here? 
  
Cliec


----------



## jen-v

cliec - great plan! my otd is 30th august x


----------



## Cliec

Ok, I'm now onto it.
C
xx


----------



## smudge52

just a quick one as been sent home from work, throwing my guts up!!! fairly certain i have picked up a bug now, but just hoping all the heaving (sorry if tmi) wont have upset my embies too much  

Just wanted to say excellent lining staceysm and freespirit i only had scan no blood test x

hope everyone is ok and will catch up later if feeling better  

xxx


----------



## stell

Freespirit - I only had scan too no bloods. 

Smudge - hopefully only a bug and will not upset ur embies. Hope ur feelin beta soon.  

Little lee - cramps bit beta today thanks

Lorny - I know what u mean by bein tempted to test early. My husband already suggested this. Wait and see how I feel nearer the time. Ill not be able to concentrate at work tho will prob take my mind off it all 

Mj - lovely weather here at the min. Just been for a bit of a shop in Leeds to cheer me up and back relaxin now thanks

Jenv - glad not just me that suffered with memory when I told the clinic they said that what they expected. Ha!


Catch up later

Hope everyone is still stayin positive

Stella x x


----------



## freespirit.

Memory is most definatly something effected with the drugs , So don't worry nobody is going doolally ;-) Smudge so sorry to hear you arn't feeling well , but glad you have left work and gone home to look after yourself and those precious embie ((hugz)) please try and take frequent sips of water if you ate being sick as you will have to be extra vigalant in keeping hydrated x x x Jen v and Stell Thanks for the reassurence in telli,g me you both just had scans and no bloods , i know the clinic know what they are doing , but a little extra reassurence goes a long way dosen't it   MJ woo get you having a shopping trip  did you treat yourself,to anything nice ? My treat , of my pre ordered red hot chili peppers CD should be popping through the door any day now curtosy of Tesco Jersey  x


----------



## vixter_1

Cliec, welldone on the table, what a star! Helps loads!  

How are all the lovely ladies today?

I woke up this morning with cramps at 6am, I know it's not AF as I don't have a cycle.
Probably just the progesterone but I don't remember it last time round (I really need to get me a diary to start recording all these symptoms per cycle in). 

4 days down!

V x


----------



## DMaria

Hi Girls
*Cliec * - brilliant table! I had been keeping a kind of log in a notebook at home, but I have to say it's got really messy with so many updates! Thanks so much! 
*Smudge* - Sorry to hear you're not feeling well, you poor thing. Any idea what you picked up? At least you've been sent home though, you need to look after yourself.  
*Free Spirit* hope you're doing OK? You're managing to keep in contact really well with your phone! I like the idea of ordering myself a little internet treat, to arrive next week  Something to look forward to besides daytime TV!!! (which isn't always the worst thing!).
*Stacey* 13mm!! That's brilliant! well done you!  Roll on FET next monday/Tuesday (there'll be a few of us on those days FET-ing!).
*Little lee* Hang on in there! Time to unwind now before ET - Sending you lots of  and  
*Lorny* Sorry to hear you're not getting a clearer signal on the ov test sticks - I would find that really frustrating I think! Hope you get some definate dates soon
*MJ * - your "big boss" sounds great! It's surprising, sometimes, how people can open up and become human when we never knew much about them! I agree with you that 10 tx sounds too much emotionally, but making the "no more" decision must be so hard on the other hand. I agree, it's really hard the way it dominates your life, everything put on hold, we need to remember the "here and now" also. Sorry to hear about you feeling anxious - all these hormones really don't help with the mood swings though. 
*Stell* - I really like the sound of your weekend away - wondering if I could manage similar after ET next week! Although watching DH in pool when I couldn't go swimming would probably not be so helpful  
*Jen-v * I'm not so great usually at handling others news at being pg! I just thought it was sweet of that friend to worry and remind me that our friendship was not based around motherhood (we've known each other since school). Right now I am mostly ignoring/avoiding all pg situations!

*Jen84*- How are you doing? Count down beginning to your scan day 
*Vixter* - could your cramps be embies snuggling in   ? I had some very minor cramps earlier today (nothing that would wake me), but I haven't even had ET yet! So I have to remember that that happenned while I am "interpreting" every symptom during the 2ww!!!

Hi to everyone else! hope you are keeping well my lovelies,
 to all,
Love DM


----------



## freespirit.

Cliec , fantastic list - i need a,bow down emotion - shame i can't see all the lovely little positive vibes and pictures on my phone though - looking forward to this contract ending so i can upgrade in November . Maybe just for info you could add to mine that i had 2 day 5 blasts ? i noticed you had put the stage of embies on some peoples and thought it would be helpful ?


----------



## smudge52

cliec excellent chart, my transfer was on the 22nd hun, i dont know how you have the patience to do anything like that i would have missed loads and got it all mixed up.   the bow is from freespirit and me as she cant do them on her phone  xx


----------



## vixter_1

Hey DM, have no idea - thought it would be a bit early!? Feel like I don't know what's my body speaking to me & what's the meds. Would love if it was the embies making themselves at home for next nine months   I did have small sensations last time which just stopped suddenly a week into the waiting game, that's when I knew it hadn't worked, am praying so hard that these same "symptoms" stay with me!


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Cliec, blew you a bubble to reward your awesomeness!

V x


----------



## Cliec

Vixter - Thank you honey,  my pleasure.
Just need one more then I'm at my lucky 11.  
DH nearly home from his day in the smoke so will catch up later.
TTFN
       
Cliec


----------



## freespirit.

Oh Smudge how lovley you are ,feeling all horrible and sicky and still managing to do a 'bow' for me  Bless you x x x


----------



## Lorny

Cliec - That's a great idea doing that table! Will be a lot easier to keep track of everyone  

Smudge - sorry you're not feeling too great, make sure you rest up & DH takes care of you.

-x-


----------



## freespirit.

Cliec, can i just mention something with the lists . I know lists have been under discussion recently , andit may be helpfull if you could delete the old one when you make a new one (if you are planning to keep it updated ) cause i know lists , especially if they are repeated and repeated take up a lot of board space and obviously make more work for the mods to keep up with . I'm sure Mini minx will be fine with us having your list if you were able to do that ? It would,just mean when you made another updated one ,  you would also go back to your old list , click modify , and then delete it , would,that be,ok hun ? x x x


----------



## stell

Excellent work cleic! Easy to keep track of everyone now  ! 


   to everyone. Keep positive 

Stella x x


----------



## katena

Hey ladies,

Cliec... What a job you have done! That table is sooooooo amazing!

I can't believe how many of you are in the 2ww! Keeping everything crossed!

I thought that things would be easier after a BFP but still it's all about waiting! 

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend... No early tests!

K
X


----------



## Lorny

LH surge has arrived!! woop woop!      will find out tomorrow when ET will be!!

-x-


----------



## DMaria

Yay Lorny!!! Brilliant news! Was worried you'd have to wait til next month! So happy for you


----------



## stell

Great news lorny. Best of luck for tomoro! X


----------



## jen84

evening ladies.

i got home from work again to find another 2 and a half pages of posts ,it takes me a good 20 mins to catch up.  

cliec i'm loving the table it makes things a lot easier,i will give you a bit of an update on my situation.i have  1 x day 2 frostie , lining scan the 30/8/11, thaw is sheduled for 5th sept and (fingers crossed) fet will be 8th sept.

Dmaria i'm doing ok thanks,the countdown to scan certainly is on !! kinda nerveous( just want lining to be good and thaw to gowell) and excited because its getting closer. 

freespirit as seen as your on your phone and can't do us a funky dance to geteveryone positive this one is for you           

smudge sorry your unwell.have a good rest and hopefully you will be feeling much better soon  

stacey wow 13mm is fab . your so close now  

little lee i'm  good thanks, loving all the news going on ,on here. pma is pretty good today.how are things with you hun ? x

lorny great news about LH surge 

mj sending you lots of       as i don't think you can ever have enough  

jen how you doing ? x

em how are you? did i read that you went back to work today? if so how was it?

sorry if i missed anyone .
thinking about you all.   

        jen 84 x x


----------



## Cliec

Thanks ladies, it's helped me to see how we all are getting on.  
Freespitit - I am happy to keep it updated and delete the previous versions as I go along. I hope i'm not stepping on Mini minx's toes though 
Lorny great news honey - fingers crossed you get the date soon  
Just had an uber energised dinner and now for some more relaxation. 
Been looking forward to torchwood but DH says may be too stressful for Harry... 

Feeling good and hope 1st accupuncture since FET is ok in the morning. 

hoping you all have a great eve what ever you are up to.
Cliec


----------



## freespirit.

Wooooo hooooooo fabtastic news that you got your surge Lorny , such a releif ! Jen 84 thats a lovely positive jig you did there missy    we got to keep it all orange and positive +++ A good FF friend of mine (the onewho,is currently pg with her 2nd FET baby ) sent me a whole block of bright orange spots to put arojnd the house , so i have my house decorated in positivity on most of the wall's or surfaces i seem to look at a lot  Cliec , the list is uber lovely and helpful , and please don't think you are treading on ayones toes doing it , it is great ! All cycle buds used to have a little list but it just got too time consuming for mod's to keep up with , if you keep replacing the old one with the new one it will be fine  hope you have a nice acupuncture session tomorrow , my post ET session was top of head , ears , side of  knees and ankles , covered over by a lovely snuggly purple blanket


----------



## sugarpielaura

Evening ladies  

Jen-v: I am glad that you are feeling more positive today.     and hope that    stays away indeed.

Freespirit:  Hope that you are well and resting up.  For FET, I have only had one scan and no bloods.  

MJ:  I am excited and worried all at the same time!!    I don't really have an issue with internal scans at all but found yesterday quite uncomfortable.  Bit worried about et but guess just need to get on with it!    Hope that your tummy feels better soon.

Lorny:  Woo hoo for surge arriving.                Hope that your et day is soon.

Little-Lee:  Hope pessaries going ok.    Often wonder why some of us do them at the front and others at the back?!?!?!?  I plan to go to work on Wed and wait for the call, then go for et and take the Thurs and Fri off.  Back to work on the Monday.

Stacey:  Wow.  That is a fab lining.  

Cliec:  Table is fab.  Woo hoo!!    I have 4 blasts frozen and am having just one put in so hopefully one of them will thaw for us on the 31st.   

Smudge:  Oh no.  Hope that you are feeling better soon.  

Vixter:  Am sure that cramps are normal and hope that they ease soon.  

Katena:  Hope that you are keeping well and guess that all the waiting now must be hard as well.  

Afm, took my first pessary this morning.  Was fine.  Next one before bed tonight.  Some def came back out again but guess that this is normal?    Can we   whilst taking these?  Think that I have decided to go into work on Wed morn and wait for the call and then head over.  Take Thurs and Fri off and then back to work on the Mon.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just to remind all there is a Hall of Fame at the top of the board .... all you need to do to be part of it is to pm me and I'll add your details.  


I won't be adding BFP's etc as sometimes these are used by some as stats for clinics, also if someone suffers a m/c    after having a BFP - I for one find it extremely hard to change their status .... 


So by all means track the BFP's on here...   


If the Hall of Fame isn't used (bearing in mind a few did vote for it) it will end up being deleted.


        to all ..... so many on the 2WW - its fab to see.  
Have just had my prostrap injection - so have to finally pull my head out of the sand and realise it IS happening and very soon.... Yikes!!


Mini xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies,

my god i have been away since early yesterday and soooo much to catch up on and i am tired so a bit half hearted response im afraid.

Lorny - well done hunni on your surge that is fab news really really pleased for you, looking forward to hearing when your ET is, not long now   xx

cliec - love the list hun so much easier to keep track of things as it is a bit hectic on here.  Hope you feeling ok so far xx

Smudge - oh sweets you poor thing so sorry to hear you are poorly sick that is nasty timing but look after yourself and try not to worry your embies are so small and so sure they wont be affected at at all.  when my sis was PG every time she suffered Hyperemesis gravidarum (extreme sickness) which ended up with her on a drip and they told her not to worry it would not affect the baby and both girls were fine. get dh to take good care of you    xx

Jen84 - hey sweets bet you cant wait to get going now hope you ok, i did go back to work it was fine kept my mind occupied!! 

MJ - I think sick feeling scan be a SE anyway and not surprised with the amount are bodies are going through, hope you feeling better now tho.

Jen v - glad you feeling a bit better hunni it is hard to keep the PMA all the time so are allowed a wobble or two. heres a top up on PMA for you              xx

Stell - me too having aches and pains, like little pulls inside and twinges guess this is normal, keep up the PMA   

Stacey -     amazing lining thickest I have heard of that is amazing great start to your TX hun ET is not far away now xx

sugarpielaura - great lining only days away for ET how exciting there will be loads of us PUPO x

freespirit - I just had a lining scan too no bloods for me, think all clinic do things so different is reasurring tho when others the same.Hooe you enjoyed your lie and in are taking it easy xx

AFM -well back to work today, was a bit dippy to be honest and kept finding myself drifting off thinking of my embies nestling in must have looked like i was away with the fairies!!!  am now wrapped in orange blanket with ornage knickers on thinking lots of positive thoughts this is gonna work this is gonna work, no room for neg thoughts in my head.

massive amounts of                     to us all xxx


----------



## Cliec

Evening  
Thanks for the update, think will just do daily, in the eve from now on.
Mini, can't see the hall of fame on my PC or phone?

*name*​procedure​1 or 2?​transfer​stage​OTD​news​6wk Scan​*Katena*​FET​​08/08/2011​*  *​22/08​awaiting scan ​5th Sept​*Jen V*​FET​​11/08/2011​PUPO​30/08​  ​​*Vixter_1*​IVM FET​2 embies​21/08/2011​PUPO​30/08​  ​​  *MJ London*​FET​2 blasts​22/08/2011​PUPO​01/09​  ​​*Em Mac 17*​FET​2 embies​23/08/2011​PUPO​09/09​3rd time lucky  ​​*Stell*​FET​2 embies​23/08/2011​PUPO​05/09​  ​​*Cliec*​FET​1 snow baby​23/08/2011​PUPO​06/09​3rd time lucky  ​​*Smudge52*​FET​2 day 5 embies​24/08/2011​PUPO​04/09​  ​​*Freespirit*​ET​ 2 day 5 embies​24/08/2011​PUPO​06/09​  ​​*DMaria*​FET​​29/08/2011​​​​​*Little Lee*​ET​​30/08/2011​​​​​*Taylor*​ET​​29/08/2011​​​​​  *Sugerpielaura*​FET​ 1 blast​31/08/2011​​​​​*Lorny*​ICSI ET​​August​​​​​*Jen 84*​FET​1 day 2 frostie ​ 8/9/11​​ scan 30/8 pre FET​ Thaw 5/9/11​​*Rubyruby78*​DR​​03/09/2011​​​​​*StaceySM*​FET​​ ?​​​​​*ruthybee*​FET​​ ?​​​Awaiting AF​​
 Em - glad work was ok - not at all suprised your mind wondered  
Sugerpielaura - yes I believe we can resume ALL normal activities - but I think we will wait till after OTD  
Freespirit - be interesting to see what AC i get?!  I have asked DH to come with me as feel newvous after FET 

AFM - Felling pretty good after another easy day a home.
A few niggles on my leftside, and a few down low earlier today. Had a headache earlier, but after head massage a bit better.
It's only day 2 of 2ww...going to have to get out and about tomorrow to keep sane I fear.   
OK really am stopping now.                     top up 'till tomorrow. 
Night Night all  
Cliec


----------



## Betty-Boo

Here it is  ... fab job you've done tho ... by all means carry it on ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.0

Mini xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Cliec

I am v impressed with your list cant have been easy. I have been having similar twinges as you but trying not to think too much about it (easier said than done).  dont blame for getting out, gentle walking will be good to get blood flowing nicely, glad you sounding good with the PMA, me too so far xx


----------



## DMaria

Good morning ladies!
I thought I would write an early post, as when I looked at our wonderful FF thread this morning, there were no new posts since I went to bed last night! That's a first!
(Not that I'm getting addicted or anything!!!).

- *Sugarpie* -great to hear you have your ET set for next week - brilliant that you have got to this point!

*Cliec* I have to say I am really loving the way you have given little Harry a name, that makes it so much more personal and less "abstract" - if that makes sense - love it.

I am taking today off to start trying to "get in the zone" before ET on Mon. I have a few little work things to sort out from home, then will spend some time gardening if the weather holds - (sunny right now) - and I intend to dip in and out of FF all day to catch up with you all in real time 

Can I ask you girls a question - how many of you are doing accupuncture? It seems like quite a lot of you are (I'm not) - I'm not particularly worried that I'm not, but you all seem to speak very positively about it, so I'm thinking it's something I should look into in future?

Thanks
Hope you all have a wonderful day #
Love 
DM xxx


----------



## Cliec

Morning DM - it is getting a bit addictive  
Good idea to take time out to prepare yourself. The dat before FET I was cutting all the dead wood out of a bush and having a good gift up - very pleased with my efforts, so hope you get your fingers dirty too. 
I only started Accupuncture for this cycle, didn't need for Bob to work. And know many people who have done both. If you do try it, get a reference from someone else going ivf, then you know they can give you the right treatment.  

Harry is the last in ot ED, we started with Bob, Tom, Dick and Harry. Saving the best till last.  
Keep up with the pma           

Phone gone wonky - will try laptop later.
Ttfn
Cliec  

Ps Last night I started another thread for all the crazy things we do to help ivf


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies  Starting my post with a huge dollop of +++++++++++++++ for us all , someone called usFF sisters a while,back and i think that is what we have here , a lovely supportive FF Sisterhood  DM Great to hear you are taling time out to get in the 'zone' i think it helps if you are all prepared , then you can take the time hou need after ET to let your little ones snuggle in and give ourself all the resting time you think you need , and obviously i pray none of us will be able to do big heavy pruning jobs for quite sometime !! I'm an acupuncture lady for you list hun ;-)


----------



## freespirit.

Sorry had to do this post in 2 parts , as soon asi hit the reply button my phone takes me to a blank screen to reply to and i hve a tendency to forget whst i wanted to write lol Cliec , where is this other list you started hun ? You wouldn't beleive some of the crazy things i've done in the past , once i spent the,whole fisrt week of a 2ww in bed with a,scarf wrapped,round my tummy - no it did,'t seem to help,so i haven't done that again . I think really i've shared all the things that i think had a positive influence on the outcome alfeady , but  i'd like to see your list  Well AFM another lazy day , DH offf work today so he is looking after our DS , it's quite hard to stand back and let him do it all as i'm normally the primary care giver , but i'm,so nervous of getting 'overly loved' or getting jumped on or my tummy squshed ...... I've just got to stand back and let them get on with it . My back feels quige achey , low down today , is anyone else finding that ? Is that a progestorone / prontogest S E ?


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone,

Lorny – great news you got your LH surge!!  

Little-lee – thanks for the orange vibes!  

StaceySM – great news about your lining!  

Cliec – amazing job on the table!! Well done and thanks! Your head massage sounded nice too. Was that a professional one or your DH? I think I might need to convince by DH to give me one! Also, where is the ‘crazy tips’ thread you mentioned, can you show the link?  


Smudge – so sorry to hear that you are sick hon. Hope you feel better soon. Your embies are strong so don’t worry about them at all, just relax and rest.    

Stella – great to hear you are getting some shopping done! Always a great distraction  

Vixter – hope your cramps are ok and not too painful. Lots of us seem to have them so I think it’s quite normal.  

Minimix – well done for starting on your injections.  

EmMAc – glad you survived the return to work! Loved reading about your orange blanket!  

DMaria - thanks for the lovely positive vibes. I mainly did acupuncture because my mum was convinced about it and was easier than arguing with her (LOL!). I actually find it quite painful. Not the needles themselves but the energies it creates. But it is very relaxing. I know that sounds contradictory but I can’t explain it any other way!  

Jen-84 - thanks for the lovely positive vibes.  

Freespirit – glad you are relaxing. I had a bad lower back ache a few days ago that wasn’t like a normal (muscular) one so maybe similar SE? It’s gone away now, so hopefully yours won’t last too long either.  

AFM, Well I am quite bored with all this 2ww business I must say. But today I'll be leaving the house for the first time since ET (currently 4dpt) and going out for lunch so that will be something nice to look forward to! The only thing is that I've developed a new, not very nice, symptom which is reflux. yeuch! Has anyone else had that or know if it is a normal SE from the hormones?

Anyway, big happy orange hugs to everyone.          
MJ. xxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

MJ ,How lovely that you get to go out for lunch , that sounds just the perfect distraction for a few hours  I found the crazy things you do list that Cliec started on the IVF section BTW   Smudge hunni , how are you feeling today ? I hope you have rested well and are feeling somewhat better ((hugz))  x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Opps there i go again , hitting the send then realising that i've missed something . MJ i don't think i've had any reflux recently , though personally i always get confused as to what is heartburn , indigestion , acid  and reflux . I was experiencing what i thought was a lot of heartburn last week which i thought to be a progynove SE x x x


----------



## missy79

Hi, Sorry havent been on for a while, got a BFN   this morning so its all over for us this time back to a fresh cycle next time.  Sending lots of luck to everyone else on their 2ww and will pop on to see how you all got on.x


----------



## jen-v

Morning everyone,
I've been having a lazy morning in bed with my ipod, trying to take my mind off 2ww... I would love to have been sedated for the fortnight!! I did some end-of-sale dress shopping yesterday - felt really, really good. Me and DP had agreed to stop spending and save all our money for tx, but he didn't mind me going a bit mad with the card. I need some clothes to fit this swollen tummy after all... 

freespirit - hope u r managing to stick to your guns and take a proper break! I've got rather good at it these last few weeks... and as a result the house is a complete tip! 

MJ - lunch out sounds like a v.g. plan DP is on hols today too, so I'm going to prize him away from his desk and do the same thing, I think.   I haven't had reflux, but i did have some heartburn -you could post a q in 'ask a chemist'? I bet they would know

Smudge - really hope you are doing better today, hope you have someone there to take care of you    

cliec - I like your list of crazy things - I think there's a fair few I could add! (many picked up from this thread...)

DMaria - I'm another acupuncture fan - I went mainly to help relax, but a big reason why so many go for ivf is that it is supposed to do things for uterine blood flow and muscle calming (don't know how its measured!) - well, I've been cramping like mad all this cycle, so don't know how well that aspect is working  

mini - hi! How are things going with your cycle?

em mac - thanks for the orange energy! I'm in an orange vest again today - don't know what's happened to my rational approach to life...

sugarpielaura - good luck with your pessaries! I'm so glad I don't have any this time. my clinic says no   although they don't say why or specify for what part of the cycle - to be honest its the last thing I've felt like lately so haven't bothered to ask!  

jen84 - r u doing ok? 

Lorny - great you got your surge!! I bet you are really glad you can get started. My cycle is always really regular too, except from since my first ivf in april - I guess it takes a few months for things to get back to normal again 

katena - thanks for the   warning - I've been so tempted to test early, so need to stay well away from the bathroom cupboard... I know we were all really strict with you!

vixter - I'm really hoping cramps are ok too - trying soo hard not to think about them! how r yours today?

Thinking of everyone else too - yes, this really does feel sisterly doesn't it? I have sisters that I would usually talk to about all the difficult stuff, but haven't found it that easy through tx, so this thread has been just so lovely   jen-v


----------



## jen-v

missy79 - i'm so, so sorry. Sending   and hope for the future jen-v x


----------



## Cliec

again my FF sisters  
 The link to The crazy things we do for ivf... is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270333.msg4625888#msg4625888

The list is even longer after acupuncture this morning,  but all looking and feelinggood.
I had a lovely session, only had needles on lower legs and moxa over my lower and upper back, feeling very rested now. 
DH at home and being a great support, refilling HWB and keeping me hydrated  
Smudge - thinking of you honey, really hope today you are feeling better      
Freespirit, MJ, I have had what feels like heartburn today and yesterday, not sure of is SE, but is not too bad.
It is  pretty heavily, so not much chance of a walk at the mo.  
Not got the concentration to read, so may start on some jewellery making soon.
Sending you all lots of                

and    

Claire


----------



## Cliec

Missy 79 - so very sorry honey    to you   
Claire xx


----------



## DMaria

Missy 79 - so sorry to hear that sweetheart. It's such a loss. Big   for you and be good to yourself over the next while.
Best of luck with your next plans.
DMx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello again ladies , i'm so gratefull to be able to keep popping in her for a natter  . Missy , i'm so sorry to hear of your BFN ((hugs)) It's just so cruel :-( Jen , well done on getting some nice dresses in the sales , sounds just what the DR ordered to me , retail therapy is always good isn't it . Hope you managed to prize DH away from his desk and get out to lunch ? Followingon from what has been said about acupuncture , in my situation i really think,it did help with blood flow and helped thicken my lining , as well as the over all effect on my menality , i think it helped,with the headaches i' e had from SE and also helpex keep me calm and positive . Pshycologically i think ot also helps to know you are doing everything you possibly can do anx also helps with revaining a,litgle control iyswim . Cliec , great to hear you had a nice session today , also nice to hear we had similar needles (lower legs) i do really fancy the moxa , but my cons said no , so obviously i have to obide by what the boss man


----------



## freespirit.

Says . (sorry ran out of tx box ) Cliec , hun i am a bit conceerned as to what you said bout your DH re filling your hot water bottle ?! where are you using this hun ? just want to make sure it isn't on your tummy , as were not supposed to do this after ET x x x


----------



## Little-Lee

*SugerpieLaura* - Pessaries are OK I guess  the things we do eh!! TMI on its way...... I use the back passage because it gives me bad discharge in the front (sorry about that hun, but wanted to put your mind at ease from wondering) On Wednesday I am going to be so lazy and just lay in bed all day 

*Em Mac 17* Hope you are still feeling positive  

*Cliec*  

*DMaria* Hope you are ok today my dear FF? I have got to say I spent 4 months doing acupuncture and really don't rate it to be honest. I'm not doing it this time round as I think I could/can spend my money on other things instead. How you doing with getting ''in the zone'' I'm so nervous about Tuesday - mainly because I cannot bare the thought of holding my bladder 

*Freespirit* I hope you are enjoying your lazy day.... I have 5 days off once I finish work at 5pm today 

*MJ in London* Enjoy your lunch today...... It will be nice for you!!

*Missy 79* Sorry to here your news sending you a big   Take care hun

*Jen V* big  for the dress shopping yesterday we all deserve a little treat now and then. Like other have said it really is like having a sister with FF...... I actually feel like we all know each other so well and don't know how I would get by without you all  

The  is awful here today, good job I'm not going out of the office. Will try keep up to date this weekend but got a lot on so will leave lots of vibes now 

           
           
       
          
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Just noticed you post freespirit - I have been putting hot water bottle on my tummy last two nights FET on Tues, is this a bad idea?


----------



## freespirit.

Little Lee , Don't panic hun , the hot water botle on your tum before transfer is fine and well recommended , it warms up your womb , and the chinese beleive you can't grown anything in a cold place . It als helps,with the ugerine blood flow and lining . But you mustn't use it after transfer cause that can overcook the embies x x x PS it is torrential rain here today too .


----------



## DMaria

Hi guys,
I'm having a very pleasant day off! Finished now in the garden, I had that nice smug gyo feeling of eating a sandwich with my own grown lettuce in it (never mind that the bread and cheese were straight from the shop!).
I have been totally ditsy though - it's my Dad's birthday, and I bought him a card 2 weeks ago. Firstly, I realised this morning that I had forgotten to post it (nothing unusual there for me!), then I was going to the market and I realised that I forgot to bring the card to post and had to go back for it, then just after I posted it I realised I had forgotten to put a stamp on!!! Oh well, at least it's not too serious a crime 

It seems from your responses that I should have asked "who is not doing accupuncture!!" -* Lee*- I did hear of someone else who said they didn't find it too helpful either, in fact she got a rather unsuitable practitioner it seems, who caused her more stress by making her feel bad. *MJ* You're making me laugh saying it was your Mum encouraging you to go. It must be so difficult for mother to watch their daughters like this! Mine keeps saying things like "I'm not going to ask about the IVF, you can tell me whatever you want to" - and then she keeps asking! And often when I explain some part of the procedure or the tx, she says something like "yes, I think I heard of that somewhere" - in other words she's been reading up everything she can get her hands on!!!

*Cliec* I had a look at your list - it seems I am eating all of the wrong things! Maybe I'm glad I don't do accupuncture as I quite like my yoghurts, wouldn't appreciate being told to stay away from them! But being serious, I think the point is not so much that we would "do anything" to make this work, but that we would "do everything" to make it work. The biggest thing is to decide to go on the IVF journey in the first place, isn't it? And fill our bodies with all of these hormones etc....
*
Freespirit* thanks for all your accupuncture thoughts and feedback - and you did make me smile with the story of the 2ww with a scarf tied round your tummy -though I'm sure it was absolutely no fun at the time.

Well, starting to rain here too - so that ends my sunny garden day! Lee - as I mentioned before I think I'm also terrified of transfer as I have real difficulties with the full bladder part. I rang my clinic just now to remind them that a different Dr. is to do my transfer - the one who did the mock transfer. She didn't use ultrasound and therefore didn't need such a full bladder (but still full-ish) but it was sooo much easier. Anyway, I wanted to remind the clinic as didn't want to walk into the transfer room only to see the other doc there who had to have 3 tries last time with about 10 mins of more "bladder filling" in between each try. The clinic said they'll make a note of it, and something like "if she's there she'll do it (the new doc)". So now I'm quite annoyed - it was the whole purpose of my mock transfer and I've been really worried about it. They said she most likely will be there, so not to worry... 
So, that's my little rant. Sorry it's not more  but now I have to psych myself up for possibly having a too-full bladder transfer again...

My main worry is, though, that we have only the one little blastocyst waiting for us. Reeeeally hope he makes it.

OK, sorry, rant over.

How is everyone else doing? *Em* how's your second day back at work? At least it's the weekend now! *Sugarpie* I was wondering the same thing about  while on the yucky crinone gel (it's also delivered down below). Nothing like being told you can't to make you want to 

Chat soon,

DMx


----------



## stell

Afternoon ladies, 

Back from our little trip back to lots of rain here in Newcastle!  :
Can actually put some fancy images on as back with my laptop rather than my phone! My husband said I am actually getting addicted to FF! Not sure why he would think that!  
To make up for my lack of images heres lots of               and some extra       

Little Lee - I used a hot water bottle before ET as heard good for blood flow but as Freespririt says not after transfer. Best of luck for your ET     

JenV - glad sumone elase has been shopping too!   Why not spoil yourself!  Hope you enjoyed your lazy morning. WE need to do lazt things to get us through this  

Missy 79 - so sorry to hear your news.  

Cleic - loving list of things. You keep yourself busy!  

Smudge - hope you are feeling better   

Sugarpie - I hate the pessaries too but the things you have to do! 

Vixter - hope your cramps aren't too bad hun? 

Dmaria - i think I've been like that for weeks. Constantly keep forgetting things!    Why do you need a full bladder for transfer? I'm bit worried now as never heard of this before?! Obviously i didn't have to do this!

Sorry if i missed anyone

AFM had slight niggles and cramps but seem to be getting bit less than past few days.  Just keeping       and      that they are bot  snuggling in nicely!

Check back later (not that I'm addicted)


Stella x x


----------



## vixter_1

Hey everyone, thanks for asking after me - it's nice to have so many friends here supporting! Cramps are much less than yesterday, still there but more niggly than sore.  However, today I'm sick as a dog, properly vomitting and dizzy when I stand up.  Am totally aware that it's far too early for it to be pg symptom so can only put it down to the meds, stress or a bug (despite no people contact for past 5 days other than Hubby). Oh how I wish it wasnt too early for this to be symptom! (if anyone has any stories that could convince me this *could* be a pregnancy symptom at just 5dpt I'd love to hear as my frantic google search has not been fruitful  ). If I'm still like this by tomorrow we'll call the Dr.

I can't really write more as I'm still I'm bed and on my phone but rest assured I think of you all, whatever stage you are at - stay strong, stay positive, believe it's your time because you all deserve it to be!  

V x


----------



## DMaria

Hi Stell - hope you enjoyed the break, it sounded nice!
The full bladder thing is to do with 2 things, as I understand it: firstly the angle of your cervix/womb - if your bladder is full it pushes the womb back a bit so that there isn't so much of an angle when the catheter is being put in during ET. IT seems my womb/cervix is at a bit more of an angle than average ("but nothing abnormal") - therefore my blaffer needed to be fuller to get an easy route in?! the second thing is that the water in your bladder shows up very clearly on the ultra sound, and it is easier for them to see exactly where they are and where they are going, I think!
Hope that makes sense!
DMx


----------



## DMaria

Sorry, bladder not blaffer!!! Oh dear...


----------



## stell

Thanks DMaria. I didn't know this and have been told in the past when having smears I have an inverted uterus and they did have some trouble when i had my ET! Maybe having a full bladder may have helped! 
So did you have an ultrasound too when you had your ET? My clinic doesn't do this? Has everyone had this?  

And as sugarpie and Jen mentioned   my clinic say you still can while during   ( though not that I'm really interested it at the min most to my husbands disappointment!) 

Stella x x


----------



## babysparkle

Hi  

Can I join you ladies please? Just found out today I can start down regging tomorrow (bit out of the blue!) 

It's a long thread already   I'll do my best to keep up!

Now got to decide how to thaw the embryo's as they're stored singly but they recommend thawing all 5 together to pick the best 2 (but we all know what that means about the others if they all survive and continue growing  ) She did say they could do 3 overnight and if they didn't thaw they could do the other 2 there and then but they'd only know if they survived the thaw, not if they'd keep growing. Decisions decisions, help!xx


----------



## Lorny

Hi ladies,

Thank you for all your lovely messages!! 

Stell - sounds like your little one's are making themselves at home!

Vixter - that's how I was on my 1st cycle, felt dizzy & sick from about 3 or 4 days past ET & was sick just the once, I did get a bfp so here's hoping this is a good sign for you 

Babysparkle - welcome hunny, everyone on here is so lovely. I kind of had the same predicament as yourself but we've decided to thaw all 7 of ours & hope for the best. I think you've just got to go with your instict & do what feels right for you & DH.

AFM - Finally got my call & they are thawing our snow babies on Monday for transfer Tuesday or Wednesday, Tuesday if not great quality or Wednesday if they think we can go to blast. getting all excited!! 

I've never had accupuncture myself, tried zita west cd 2nd cycle but had no joy & her voice annoyed me a bit, lol. I also ate loads of horrible brazil nuts & drunk lots of milk on that cycle but sadly had no joy. Not doing anything on this one other than trying to act normal 

-x-


----------



## vixter_1

Oh Lorny your words have given some hope!!! I didn feel anything like this last time  

Did the feeling stay with you until testing day?

Good luck with proceeding as normal


----------



## DMaria

Hi Babysparkle - welcome! Have you already started DR then? I only have one blast to thaw so don't have to make that decision! Also, my clinic has a policy of SET for blasts, so presume they would only thaw one at a time. It's a hard decision for you though - each one is so precious!  

Stell - regarding the ultrasound, they used it in my clinic for the last 2 ETs, however during the mock transfer the Dr. didn't use it - apparently she doesn't like using it. I think some doctors find it easier to know where they are placing the embie with ultrasound, and others have already learned how to do it without? It seems, though, that maybe they don't have to have such a full bladder without ultrasound, so that's why if was more comfy for me.  They actually stress "comfortably full" but I don't have a stage that's comfortably full!

Lorny - great to hear you have your date(s)! Hopf it goes all the way to Wed for you!
I don't really like Brazil nuts either - would rather the pineapple juice but for the moment taking some vit supplements with selenium in them! (Is that cheating?!!!).

Vixter - keeping fingers crossed for you  How old were your embies when transferred?


DMx


----------



## Betty-Boo

OMG - you can't half chatter!!       


I love it though   


Missy -      for you today honey.  So sorry it was a bfn for you.  Take care and be ever sooo kind to you.


Big hello to all those currently cycling!  
And a big welcome to those just joining this busy bee thread.


       


Mini xxx


----------



## smudge52

Wow sisters, I havent been on for a day and you have all been finger happy!!!!  

Thank you for my get well messages xxxx

Im probably going to miss someone out as still not feeling my best, after being sick yesterday, the sick feeling has carried on and off throughout today.  My mums first question was do you think it could be morning sickness, i politely told her i thought it was way too early for that, but as you know she is a little ott sometimes with the pma   but i love her!!!

MJ how was your lunch today?  hope your little embies are settling in well xxx

Mini im getting excited for you now xx  

Lorny excellent news on your snow babies roll on next week and lets hope that they make it to blasts xxx

Vixter I have been having exactly the same feeling and thought i had a bug or just side effects, but you never know we can think positive and hope for the best. Hope you feel better soon, but then again if its morning sickness then i hope not   xx

Stell how are you doing? im sure your little embies are snuggling in nicely.  just wanted to mention, my clinic told me to stay away from   because if you have an orgasm it makes your uterus contract, there is so much conflicting information it makes it difficult sometimes to know whats right and wrong xx

Babysparkle welcome to the sister hood   there is such a fantastic supportive caring group here that they really make you feel better when your down and full of pma at all times xx

Dmaria I think we are entitled to be ditsy   you cant beat home grown food. Sorry to hear your having a nightmare with your doc, you would think that they would make sure is was the doc who did the mock transfer, as what was the whole point.  well i really hope it is for you xxx

Littlelee hope your ok 

Freespirit how are you feeling now so nice that your dh is looking after you.  I know what you mean about sitting back and letting someone else do things, I am terrible i like to do everything myself so i know it gets done properly  

Emmac how are you hun and hows your   holding up xx

Missy79 im so sorry to hear your news hun, you know where we are if you need us, take time out for yourselves and sending you huge   

Cliec how are you feeling, i love your table, it is so helpful xxx

Jenv hope your brought yourself some lovely things and glad your having a lazy day xxx

afm still feeling dodgy, but have to go to a family wedding tomorrow all the way down in hampshire, so i have blagged us a lift with my dear old dad, but to be honest dont really want to go. stomach is terribly bloated so might have to go in tracky bottoms  

Im really sorry if i have missed anyone but will catch up again later, as im sure there will be pages of posts   love to all 

             

Ps I think we need the weekends these days to prepare us for the next week of absolutely fantastic news that it bringsxxxxxx


----------



## smudge52

ok so i just realised i mixed this up lol sorry everyone i promise to grow at least one brain cell by monday!!!! xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Smudge - glad someone is .. I'm bricking it!!      ... that's when I remember what I'm doing that is!
Reckon the tracky bottom look will look amazing honey .. 


Take care and have a fab day @ the wedding.


Mini xx


----------



## jen-v

Welcome babysparkle! Really nice to have you here. good luck with your decision - we only had two frozen day 3s, so didn't have to worry, but I sympathise with the dilemma. 

Stell - I had an ultrasound and full bladder (with aid of iv drip as it turned out there was no way I could hang on for 4 hours either!!) - it was really nice to have the ultrasound scan photo, and DP could watch them settling in there.

Lorny - I love the idea of the 'acting normal' strategy   ! I seem to have strayed from that one this cycle... if you told me 6 months ago I'd be meditating and buying orange clothes (my absolutely worst colour) because of 'chakras' I wouldn't have believed you! DP is hoping I'll return to normal soon   I agree its important to do the things that make us feel we're giving it a good chance, but not creating loads of stressful things to accomplish and superstitions to worry about! Too much hard work. My no. 1 strategy has been not being at work, no.2 strategy sitting on the sofa a lot.

DMaria- how very annoying about your clinic - I'd be really frustrated too. They must realise how these things cause us so much bother, just when we already have so much to deal with! grrrr! 

I can't remember who started the chat about hwb after et. I really wanted to as I was sooo chilly the first week of my 2ww, but I resisted  - I think its good to be warmish, but not to raise your body temp, if that makes sense, so I'm eating hot meals, wearing vests with everything, and sitting with my hands on my tummy I guess that's not enough to over heat things! I tend to feel the cold like an old lady, even in august...

AFM, I've been a bit grumpy with DP this pm, so I'm going to try and be nicer this evening - poor man. Yummy farm shop sausages and roast veg for tea - hard to be grumpy about that!

  all round, jen-v


----------



## stell

Welcome babysparkle.   Everyone is so lovely on here and we like to talk - the amount of pages will tell you! Best of luck with your decisions. I only had 2   to thaw and wanted them both to survive - which they did! Let us know when your ET will be?    

JenV - an IV drip too? How long did your transfer take? 4 hours? 

Smudge - hope you enjoy the wedding but know what you mean by that you can't be bothered! we are meant to be at a surprise party on Sunday and I can't be bothered either! Tracksuit sounds good look as don't think ill be comfortable or be able to wear much else as still quite bloated too!   I'm feeling okay apart from a few niggles and cramps.    they are settling in.    Hope yours are too hun.     

My husband is busy huffing and puffing while making our tea and saying he is exhausted!  

Check later or tomoro tho I'm frightened I miss too much and have lots to catch up on!  

 to everyone and a bit of  


Stella x x


----------



## babysparkle

Thank you very much for the warm welcome   

jen-v I am sporting a new orange, carnelian bracelet, and have orange pj's, tops and undies   so you're not alone   Not really my colour either, the things we do! I also bought a charm for my bracelet with 5 tiny fertility friendly stones on it, it's pretty, if nothing else  

DMaria, I'm having my down regging jab tomorrow   having 2 put back due to previous failed attempts and my age   but they still want to thaw all 5 to pick the 'best' 2. Never thought I'd be making decisions about things like this!

Lorny, thank you for your advice, I am tempted to thaw 3 first but at the same time the doctors know what they're doing and so we will probably follow their advice  

Stell, that's fantastic that they both survived, snuggling in as we speak   I think ET will be in 4 weeks roughly if my body cooperates (doesn't always during tx)   I now expect the unexpected!

Zita West.........I'd forgotten I'd have to listen to her again, I used to fall asleep, probably from boredom listening to the same track over and over again   Maybe I'll not do it this time round and try to carry on as normal like Lorny (although what is normal   )

Thanks again for the welcome and apologies in advance if I can't keep up!xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Ladies, 

Firstly apologies for the lack of personals which is very unlike me but I have no time and would rather come and say a communal Hi    than not at all.  I am gonna be a way now til Monday so will miss loads i know but me and DH are off tomorrow to Wales for a few days and I cant wait ti have a few days away just the two of us.  I really hope you all keep up the PMA          mine is sky high as just had a reiki session.  I wish you all a lovely banks hol weekend and will miss you all over next few days but I need this break time away with my lovely DH.

.............ok so just a few

missy - i am so so sorry to hear your news    look after yourself xx

smudge - glad you feeling better - you are more important than a wedding at the mo so only do what you can face hunni xx

babysparkle - welcome to the thread    I had five and they thawed 2 and they both survived so I like knowing I have 3 left, but not nice having to decide. xx

sorry read more so i apologies if I have missed things that needing commenting on or hugs that needed given out but i am off to my parents and just a quick 5 mins to say a big hi and will attempt to catch up on monday

byee my lovelys.............baby dust to us all


----------



## jen-v

hi stell, sorry, I didn't explain that very well - ET only took 15 minutes, I meant that I couldn't hold off going to the loo for the three/four hours they suggested for a full bladder - they said it wouldn't matter, and stuck me of a drip as soon as I got to the clinic (half an hour before ET, I think) to 'top me up'! I was pleased as it meant one less thing to worry about...

smudge - really glad u r a bit better - em is right, take it easy at the wedding if u have to go

i have double-zita west tonight, as I need a bit of chilling out - I like her voice, but she does say 'umbilicus' in a weird way, no? It jars me out of relaxing every time!

jen-v (again - I'm clearly getting addicted too)


----------



## stell

Jenv - was a bit worried then thinking four hours! Understand now! 

Babysparkle - I get bit bored with listening to same track but it really helps me relax and have some time out. I do the IVF companion CD too which is relaxing. I like to alternate and sometimes listened to both in one day!  

EmMac - hope you have a lovely weekend away and relax  :

Stella x x


----------



## carol69

Good Evening Ladies,

Just wondered if I could join your thread?

I have just got another BFN after a DE cycle in Spain, just now waiting for AF to arrive to start patches again for FET in about 2.5 weeks.
xx


----------



## stell

Welcome Carol.
Everyone on this thread is lovely and very supportive. Like a sisterhood! 

Sorry to hear about your recent BFN

Best of luck for your upcoming ET. Sending lots of      and     that your  little   survive the thaw. 

Stella x


----------



## staceysm

Hiya Everybody,

How is everyone keeping up with the post's?  I go on to another page and then totally forget what was posted on the previous!

I cannot believe how many are in the 2ww, it is very exciting and I wish you lots of luck.

Massive congrats to KATENA on your BFP, let us know how the scan goes.

I have my ET on 30/08 and they said my OTD will be 15 days later, which will be 13/09.  I may end up testing a day or two earlier, we will see how much will power I have.  DH will kill me, so I will have to hide the HPT!

I can see that some of you were told to hold your wee for 3/4 hours?  That is ridiculous.  I have a bladder the size of a pea.  

I only have to leave mine for an hour.  Because I agreed to be part of a trial, I have to have a 3D scan of my womb done and then an hour later the ET.  They said I will have to drink as much fluid as I can.  I know that this is going to sound skanky, but I may have to  put a pee pot of some kind in the car, as we will have a 2/3 hour journey home and there are hardly any services on the M25/M40!

Hugs to you all and now I am feeling better I will log on a bit more often.

Stacey
x


----------



## Cliec

Evening FF sisters.

Not been on so much today and have missed loads.

Welcome to Carol and Babysparkle   I will add you to our table in a mo.  

Lorny Fab news about next week. Not long now.

Stacy good to get closer to ET, hope you hear soon for definite day.  i'm with you on trying to keep up, so much going on  

Em hope you have a great weekend but get a little time to relax too.  

Smudge so pleased to hear you are on the mend.  

Jen v hope you've had a good evening with DH - mine has been shopping again for what is now an even more restricted diet... 
Keep wondering ... Should I break rank and eat what I want? Got to have some jolly.

I think I've got mixed info from the Norfolk link re HWB but have decided to give it a rest now and just layer up.  

DM as much as I love the ac, I think it is quite restrictive and getting a bit samy n may be because now i'm focusing on it so much more. But soo agree re crinone,  

Sorry for those I've missed. Will make notes next time, keep getting so muddled.

Love luck and      to us all   

Cliec


----------



## sugarpielaura

Missy

I am so sorry to hear your news.     

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Just a quick wee post from me as I am absolutely shattered and struggling to keep my eye open!

Babysparkle and Carol:  Welcome.  

Littlelee:  I see.  Thanks for explaining.  I am also getting a fair bit of discharge but really don't want to use them   as I don't use that part of my anatomy anymore and I think that it would annoy me.

Smudge:  Hope that the wedding goes well.  I hear that trackies are all the rage at the moment!  

My clinic didn't actually say anything about the whole bladder thing when they told me about my FET et day!    So, I haven't actually had et yet but am taking the pessaries twice a day.  Any ideas whether I can  ?

Thanks and sorry so short  Just so tired.

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Morninv ladies , Don't think i can keep up from yesterday , so i'n kinda tarting afresh from today LOL Re ETmy clinic do useultrasound to guide the DR in transfer ,for which you need a reasnobaly full bladder . I felt mine was a bit uncomfy , so the nurse said i could do a half wee before hand and in theatre they still said i had done a fab job filling it up . I think if you have a good wee , then have a pint of water an hour before ET your more than fine , you don't need it too full or ir is a bit uncomfy when they have to press the ultrasound pad on your bladder . Hope that info is of some help or use ? Glad you have have stoped the hot water bottle Cliec . Vixter do i remember that you was the sicky lady yesterday ? are you still feeling that way ? Off for breakfast so i can pop some pills , then it's another lazy day for me , can't hear the rain lashing the window today so that sojnds a better start  laters x


----------



## stell

Morning FF sisters,

Woke up to a lovely rainy morning here in Newcastle again! 

Hope everyone is still feeling the        

Stacey - glad you're feeling beta hun.  

Sugarpie - we had a discussion bout   on the thread yesterday but more about during   my clinic say its fine during   but some of the other girls said their clinics said no as orgasms can start uterine contractions.   My clinic said we could still have   before the ET as my ovaries were shut down anyway from the nasal spray. Not sure what everyone elses clinic says as everyones is different. I read somewhere that it's good to have sex before ET but I never know what is right or wrong as verything is so conflicting! So I probably haven't helped at all! Sorry!

Freespirit - enjoy brekfast and your lazy day.   Think I'll be joining you on the lazy day apart from seeing my three year old nephew!

AFM - niggles and cramps settled down lots and had a good nites sleep but I'm constantly feeling tired! Hubby says all I'm doing is sleeping! Gonna have a relaxing weekend as weather not looking good here!

 to everyone

Stella x x


----------



## freespirit.

Morning Stella , boo to the rain , but yay to your relaxing weekend  You prompted me to remember the other thing i was gonna comment on, and that is our clinic says No BMS whilst on the 2ww , i didn't ask why, didn't need to ,  as that is probably the thing further most from my mind . Today i am still holed up in my comfy bed , i have started reading a new book ,whish i will now have to put down for a while,as sitting up is caning my booty , last nights prontogest injection really feels like i've been kicked by a mule :-( Hopefully my new CD will arrive today ? xxx


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Freespirit, yes it's me who is feeling a bit poorly (along with some other ladies in waiting). Looks like it is set to continue today, just made a big bowl of fruit salad (usually my fav) but spat it out after first mouthful.  Dunno what's up with me   & it's looks like I'm going to miss a really sunny day today.

Is your new book any good, could do with a new read the minute the words stop spinning on the page


----------



## freespirit.

Oh Vixter , your sickness sounds very very promising +      +


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo... I'd be so tempted to had a quick test - remember my BFP I felt terrible, spaced out and just not with it at all .... certain smells made me feel just yucky but not sicky ... 
    


Mini xx


----------



## jen-v

morning all! Big welcome carol! Sorry about your recent bfn, wish u so much luck for this one  
vixter, sorry u r feeling rough.   , but wish i was feeling sick too now as seems like such a good sign! R u managing to resist testing? Im thinking about it all the time, and for the first time have actually started to have some hope!
Now this is a wierd question, but ive read somewhere about not ironing on 2ww, cant think for the life of me why, any ideas? Not planning major attack of ironing pile, but would like some uncreased clothes, and DP scared of things that arent work shirts...
Still lazing in bed, beginning to think about a lovely lunch. Am just about managing to do this on phone. Suns out here, hurray!
Hope everyones ok x


----------



## vixter_1

Hey ladies, it's only 6dpt so I don't think a test will work (would it?).  Trying not to get hopes up with it, could be the meds. I can't help thinking I'm putting my body under a lot, it's only a month since my BFN!  

Spaced out is exactly how I would call it. My stress right now is eating, I couldn't stomach food at all yesterday which can't be good for the wee embies   gonna try and force something down today!

Wishing you all a wonderful Saturday xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

6dpt is a little early ...    
Can you stomach soup?  Or even build up shakes?  Tesco do some - good for when you've been ill as ensure's you getting all your nutrients.  


Hope you fell better soon.


Can't help with ironing ... don't bother at the best of times!!      I do think if its a few bits it'll be ok - it depends what raises your stress levels ... ironing or not doing it and knowing its there?  Also make sure you're not lifting heavy ironing piles.  Personally I'd put my feet up and have a sofa day...


Mini xx


----------



## DMaria

Good morning girls
-I will give you a little laugh: after all the chat yesterday about  and so on, I had a dream - or a nightmare - that after my ET we had , because I had completely forgotten that I had had ET! Then I remembered immediately afterwards and was panicking like crazy! Then I woke up - and said to DH that we mustn't forget after ET that we have had the ET! You can imagine how he laughed at me! "D, we will not _forget_ that we have had the ET"!!!
Oh dear! 

Incidentally, it did occur to me also for those of us using Crinone or pessaries, that it possibly might not be good for DH to be - shall we say - "in contact with" the progesterone? Not sure.

Vixter honey - sorry you're not feeling well - really hoping for you that it's for all the right reasons!

Jen-v - I think if I had even vaguely heard someone say that ironing isn't good, then I would possibly stay away from it - mainly cos I hate ironing probably more than any other chore!. Could you stand beside your DH and direct him as to how other garments should be ironed? (The sadist in me would enjoy that!!!).

Free spirit and Stella - sounds like comfy days for you both - hope it's enjoyable - I would also welcome some good book recommendations if there are any? (In fact I'm hoping to buy a couple this afternoon). Freespirit - thanks for the extra chat about the bladder/scan issue - my problem is there is no way I could drink a pint of water then hold it for an hour - I have always been this way. One of my friends calls me "TB" for tiny bladder - as I have to go quite often! I've explained all this to the docs, hence my frustration. Anyway, thanks for clarifying that your clinic pretty much says the same thing as my clinic to "normal bladder" people!!!

Hi Carol - welcome - 
and to everyone else have a happy Saturday.

Back later
DM xxx


----------



## freespirit.

What a dream , i mean as if we could forget we have had ET for one tiny minute LMAO For further information my clinic told me No ironing ! Seriously they did ! So i'd let it mount up , i'm certainly not touching mine , it's not gonna hurt for a couple of weeks ;-) Re books i have 3 to keep me going , not sure that they would be anyones elses taste mind ;-) I'm currently on 'No Angel' about an undercover cop infultrating a Hell's Angel Chapter in he USA . The other 2 i have are 'I Am Ozzy' by Ozzy Ozbourne , and 'My Left Foot' about a child overcoming difficulties with his cerebrel palsy . At this point you mite work out that yes i'm a Harley Davidson riding rock chic , who has spent a,lifetime working in the care sector  x


----------



## stell

What a dream DMaria.   My husband would chuckle at me if i said that. He thinks I'm losing the plot already.   I couldn't remember yesterday if I had eaten my brazil nuts! Kept asking me and then suddenly remembered I did have them first thing like every other morning!   My brain is mush at the min!

Vixter - i think its a bit early for testing!

Freespirit - like the no ironing rule - def gonna use that one with my hubby!  

I'm addicted to books by Jodi Piccoult at the min. Ever since I read my sister's keeper a few years back (a real tearjerker) I have constantly read anything of hers. Depends what you are looking for! 

Keep up the      everyone


Stella x x


----------



## babysparkle

Good afternoon everyone  

Staceyym, that will be amazing seeing a 3D image. Very interesting and probably clearer than the ultrasounds when they ask 'now do you see your lining/womb/ovaries' and you lay there thinking 'no, not really'   I can never see what they're pointing out  

There's a lot of wee wee talk    At my first ET I was so bruised and battered after EC that I couldn't drink much without needing the loo straight away, and as it turned out they needed me to have an empty bladder for the process   Next ET I was told they only wanted a half full bladder and it was so quick and easy. I only have a small bladder so I never drink as much as they tell me to and they've never commented  

As for   I personally have never once been in the mood during tx especially during 2ww! Poor DH  

Stell, that's so reassuring to hear that both your frosties were ok after the thaw. Had a long chat last night and I think we might thaw 2 initially and if only 1 makes it we'll just have the 1 put back but if neither survive we'll then defrost the remaining 3 (don't think they'll keep just 1 in the freezer) and hope for the best.

Hmm, no ironing.............now that's a good one   I like that rule! Is it because the heat/steam is level with your tummy area maybe? 

DMaria, your dream made me chuckle. I find when I'm having tx especially during 2ww I have the weirdest dreams imaginable  

I read a lot of books on my holiday, I've got a kindle which I love. I try out the free books and some have been good, others not so much. I like (although not sure that's the best word for these books) Cathy Glass books, Dorothy Koomson, Milly Johnson,Anna McPartlin, the usual chick lit!

Afm I had the prostap jab this morning   back for a scan in just over 2 weeks time. Bit worried about the af to come as I didn't have one this month, dates were worked out from a blood test as I had reached day 43 without a hint of sign of her   2 weeks of tablets after that then hopefully ET all being well

xxx


----------



## DMaria

Thanks guys for the book recommendations - Freespirit - "My left foot" was made into a film years back, it was brilliant. Daniel Day Lewis (Have I spelt that right?!) was acting the main guy. I've not read the actual book though, I'd say it's amazing. The strength some people have! 
Stell - I also found "my sister's keeper" to be a real tear jerker! 
I was probably trying not to get anything too emotional, but I went into Waterstones this afternoon and they had 3 for 2 offers so just picked up a few reasonable ones there - however at the til the guy told me that I had spent enough to get "one day" at a big discount. Since DH has told me he will definately NOT be watching that film with me (it's out at the moment), I thought I might as well get the book! So, in preparation for next week I now have 4 books! I also bought a couple of POAS, just to have...!
Babysparkle, I have a sony e-reader, which is I like also, but I find often it takes a while for the latest books (or at least ones I'm looking for) to be available in the e-format. Not sure if you have the same problem with the kindle? 

Right, I have gone totally off the subject of FET here haven't I?! I think I am going through what some of you girls called the "nesting" pre-transfer! I have less than 48 hours now, actually starting to get quite nervous. 
Babysparkle - your decision sounds really difficult! I've never had to make that decision, we had blasts frozen and they only do one blast at a time anyway - but your plan of hopefully having 3 snowbabies after your next cycle still remaining sounds good?  

Hope everyone else is doing well - I have been invited to a party this evening with DH, but I feel it would kind of ruin my "getting in the zone" pre-transfer. I have given him an evening pass to go by himself! I would actually love to go to a party, but that's the problem, as I couldn't really relax properly while there and then I would think about why, and get all sad... 

OK, til later
DMx


----------



## babysparkle

DMaria, I think you can get the latest books more or less straight away but they cost the same as they would in paperback, I could be wrong as I'm not up to date with the latest releases at the mo   I think my Dad has the sony e-reader and enjoys it, is it touch screen?


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Hilarious!!!!! I love a bit of rambling off the subject.     Please may I join in?
Currently on my 2WW after having a FET on Monday - need some fellow natter nutters to keep me occupied.


----------



## DMaria

Hi girly, you're welcome! This is the place to come for a natter! I don't have ET til Monday but there are quite a few girls on this thread bravely enduring the 2ww!
DMx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Thanks DM.  Hope all goes well on Monday.  In the meantime if you fancy a bit of Pre-transfer nesting, my house is a total pit, as having TX slobbery.


----------



## freespirit.

Hello there sisters , Must say i am loving the new phrases we have coined in 'pre transfer nesting' and 'TX slobbery' LMAO . DMsounds like you had a good shop  Hope you enjoy your new reads , i haven't got anytype of ele tronic reading gadget , i imagine they are handy , but i do like the 'feel' of a book . I haven't seen the film of My left foot , but i know it's been around a good while , just saw it in the library and it appealed to me , so thought it was timei should read it . Party invites are hard arn't they :-/ think i would of made the same decision to stay in 'the zone' too hunni ((hugs)) Girlyhalfwit , Welcome to the gang  what day embie did you have transfered ? how many ? and when is your OTD ? Vixter , have you managed much to eat hunni ? how are you feeling now ? Hope everyone is hanging in there , whatever stage your at +++++++ orange positive spots n vibes n babydust  ++++++++ x


----------



## jen84

evening all 

just a quick post tonight, i'm so tired had long day at work and i gotta work tomorrow and mon too  

hi to everyone new who has joined us sending you all lots of     

i too am about to start reading one day ( loaned off my mom ) its ment to be a great read. 
hope all the PUPO ladies are taking it nice and easy. here is a top up for everyone           . 

will get on for a proper catch up with everyone as soon as i can . love to all 

                jen 84 x x


----------



## stell

Evening ladies,
Just a quick one while i pause one nite with Will Young!  

Welcome girly   you are def in right place for natter. How many   did you have transferred? When is your OTD? 

Dmaria - i have One day to read as my husband refuses to come to cinema to watch with me but will have to wait till I finish my current. Although I preferred My sister's keeper book over the film - hate it when they change the endings!  

Jen - hope you have a good rest tonite and don't work too hard over the holiday weekend!  


Babysparkle - I had three grade A embyos after my first cycle back in march and they recommended we only had single transfer then and freeze the other two as they would not freeze just one! We went with their suggestion but resulted in BFN.  Our embies thawed well and I had ET on Tuesday! Hope you're keeping up the     and leeting your embies snuggle in well!  

Freespirit - i prefer the feel of a book too and me and my friends tend to pass round books to each other!  

Hope everyone is relaxing and keeping up the         

Here's a little sprinkle of     to everyone

Stella x x


----------



## DMaria

Hi all,
gosh, it's quiet here today isn't it?? This is probably what these threads are supposed to be like! I'm hoping you girls all of some pleasant Saturday evening activities on to remind you that you're still human and allowed to have some fun   

Jen84 - make sure you don't work tooo hard! 
Vixter, Smudge, our two sick girls - how are things with you guys now?

Freespirit - thanks for the empathy on my not-going-to-the-party thing. I did have a nice walk on the beach listening to Bob Dylan on my ipod this evening, so it wasn't too bad! (Not sure if "everybody must get stoned" would be the advised tune while lining the uterine nest for my little blastie, but it chilled me out a bit!!!). Do you actually have a Harley Davidson

Babysparkle - had a look at your IVF diary (hope you don't mind!) - seems like you have had some frustrating experiences with your docs/hospitals early on? It all sounded quite difficult   I hope you're in a better place this time around.

Girlyhw - (love the name!) - Probably would, you know, upset your karma if I came around to tidy your tx slobbery!!! Best to leave well alone really, I would only ruin it all by tidying!!! 

OK girls, 
bye for now
-if any of the rest of you are checking in but not up to posting, hope you're having a nice weekend, and PUPO girls are staying strong    , and those of us for ET next week are keeping calm... 

  

Some    and     to you all
DM xx


----------



## babysparkle

Stell I'm watching Will as well, love him   My embies are still in the deep freeze just now, so no snuggling just yet, but hopefully soon  

DMaria, of course I don't mind (it's very boring though   )! I'm now trying to be more in control and take no nonsense from doctors/nurses   I question everything (when I remember   ) and go to appointments armed with a list of questions at the advise of a friend who's had lots of hospital experience (for something different though) but I've now got to work on telling them to wait a mo while I read my list and check I haven't forgotten to ask anything! I'm a bit forgetful by the way   I used to hate getting home with loads of questions going round my little brain and nobody to ask and I always feel so much better knowing what's what.

Girly my old IVF buddy   here we are again   hopefully we'll have a better outcome this time round, and everyone else of course  

Back to Will   xxx


----------



## freespirit.

DM , a walk on the beach sounds lovely , and Bob Dylan ain't so bad ;-) I think unfortunatly i live in the most land locked part of England , which is a shame as i love the sea , it just chills me out so much . Where do you live hun ? Where is your seaside ? As for your question , yes i have a couple of bikes , my main ride being my Harley , a 1340cc lowrider


----------



## cosmicgirl

Hello ladies, long time no speak   

I've been lurking but not posting as the hormones are making me a right emotional moany nutter    So terrified my 2   won't thaw that I think I'm trying to pretend this FET isn't really happening,  today though I've had bleeding and it's shook me back to reality and instead of worrying about the thaw I'm now worrying they'll cancel it completely - did anyone else have bleeding on Progynova?  I'm due for my first lining scan on Tuesday so I guess I'll find out then what's happening.

For all of you about to read One Day - it's a fantastic book!  I took it on holiday earlier this year and DH read it before me as he'd finished all his books, he sat on the beach with tears running down his face as he got near the end so prepare yourselves girls.  Not sure I want to see the film as judging by the reviews I'll be disappointed when comparing it to the book.

Sorry for no personals, will try to be a bit more of a regular visitor from now on but just want to wish you all lots of   and I'm determind to join you all in the     gang.


----------



## stell

babysparkle- not sure why I wrote that!   sorry. its either me gettin carried away or its cos my brain is much! I meant to say whateva u decide hope ur embies thaw perfectly and u have a perfect Et. 

Stella x x


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,Cosmicgirl , i'm so sorry to hear about your bleeding , you must be out,of,your mind with worry ((hugz)) i'm sorry but i'm not able to shed any light in i for you :-/ I know Smudge had a bit of bleeding / spotting , but i think it really was more spoting than a panty liner full :-( Have you been able to fi,d any helpfull replies elsewhere ? I hink i would recommend you resting if you can . How is it today ? How are our sicky Smudge and Vixter ? Can i ask a prontogest question? i think ifi'm right theres a couple of you harpooning too ? when they say upper outer quadrent  , are you doing it in the upper outer part of that quadrent or in the middle of it ? DH thinks i'm,asking him to do it too far ound , he says it's too near my hip ? i'm starting to wonder as i'm feeling sooo bruised and achey this morning :-( How are your bootys standing up ? Anyone got anything nice planned today ? x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Blimey Free - you're up early! 
DM - in honour of you yesterday, I decided that DH is noticing TX Slobbery too much and cleaned my bathroom and did 2 loads of washing.  Might even vacum my lounge today, if I can get DD to move her Zhu Zhu pet Grand Prix.
Stell and Free - In answer to your questions - I had my FET last Monday, 2 little Snow Babies put in, as I'm 36 and have to wait until next Monday to test.  I'm terrified about my AF on Weds, as seeing it's a NFET my cycle should be normal, shouldn't it?  It didn't even occur to me that I would have my AF as usual during my IVF (which I did have before my OTD), so obviously that it going to be my more crucial date rather than my OTD on the 5th??  I'm gonna be typing loads, to keep me off my nails  
Cosmic - sorry to hear your story  
Must get another load of washing on - get me DM!!!
Baby - lovely to catch up again


----------



## smudge52

Hi girls, finally back from the wedding and all i wanted to do was check how my sisters were doing  

Cosmicgirl hi sorry to hear your having a bad time of things   Freespirit was right, I did have a little spotting not loads, but enough to send me into a full on tx panic!!!! I called my clinic on both occasions and they told me not too worry about it (yeah right) but progynova can actually cause bleeding anyway so im failry certain you will be ok hun sending you a huge   anyway xxx

I have caught up with the posts and missed you all, i have decided that you are probably the nicest people i havent met    

Girlyhalfwith hi and welcome to the group, you are testing the day after me so wishing you all the luck in the world   i think this is going to be a really lucky thread for all of us xx

Jen84 hope work isnt too busy for you xxx

Freespirit, how are you doing now? xx

MJ my fellow transfer lady hope things are ok with you xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry im finding it hard to catch up with you all at the mo xxx

I felt so rough yesterday morning, I turned down CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!! then i had some toast about 11.30 and felt ok then about 4.30 i was so dizzy listening to the speaches, I really thought i was going to pass out.  On the way home in the car, my dad decided to have a bag of peanut m&ms the smell of the peanuts made me want to heave my guts up. Im thinking this may have gone on for too long to be a bug but really dont want to get my hopes up   Vixter, are you feeling any better today?

Anyway love to everybody else and catch up with you all later hopefully xxx


----------



## stell

Morning girls, 

Some of us rather early on a Sunday Morning! It's a nice bright sunny Sunday here in Newcastle   tho a bit windy! 

Freespirit - hope your achey feeling goes away. 

Smudge - turning down CHOCOLATE! Def sumthing up I wud say! I know what you mean by not wanting to look too much into it and get ur hopes up but heres    for you hun!     Hope you are able to face bit more food today! 

Girlyhalfwit - my OTD is 5th sep too! It's gonna be a very busy week that week for news! Heres its good    for everyone!     Think i may be stupid or I don't kow what AF is?  

Cosmicgirl - i had a little bit of spotting a few days before my scan to get ET date and my lining was 'perfect' as the consultant said. Try not to worry. Hope everthing goes well for you  
Thanks for the comments on One Day. Can't wait to read. My hubby always reads my books on hol too and hes shed a few tears at some but wud never admit it.  

Vixter - how you feeling hun?

AFM - still just niggles and cramps. Been off food a bit - which is so not me - not finishing most! Off to the Newcastle game this afternoon with my DH and got a party to go to tonite which i so can't be bothered to go to but it's one of my hubbys friends so feel like I have to!  

Sorry if missed anyone
lots of           and a sprinkling of some    

Stella x x


----------



## Little-Lee

Hi ladies, im sorry for the lack of personals cant keep up on my phone


i hope you are all well    

DM - sending you lots of luck for tomorrow hun   
i will update on tues once iv had FET 
xxxxxxx


----------



## vixter_1

Hey ladies

Firstly thanks for the book recommendations, I just finished One Day and DH took me to cinema to see it last night. It was really good and even he enjoyed it. The only thing that let the night down is this icky feeling, we came straight home afterwards instead of going for dinner as planned as I just can't be around food. It's so unlike me. Today I have bad back ache but don't want to read too much into as could be from sitting on my butt all week  

Smudge, I admire you dragging yourself to a wedding - I hope it was ok? How pants it is feeling ill and being around drunk people all day! I'm a bit like you, the dizzy spells come and go and when they go I'm in a total state that it's not worked anymore. Ps M&ms on the way home!   didn't they feed your dad at the wedding  

Welcome Girlhalfwit - and lay off the housework woman, you are putting the rest of us to shame  

hey freespirit, I'm not injectables so can't help (I use a gel and suppositories). Maybe give your DR a wee call just to ease mind?

Cosmic girl, as I say above the film didn't disappoint me. It wasn't as sad as the book but it was still a well done film. Anne's Emma accent is a bit dodgy though  

Babysparkle, good on you taking control. I think we have to both surrender and trust the DRs but also arm ourselves with all the facts, it seems if we don't ask you don't get. After my last BFN my DR didn't even want to see me, I just got a call from the monitoring saying I had to prep myself for a frozen cycle - hubby had to call up (because I was too emotional) with a list of 100 questions to be answered before we proceeded further! So you are not alone in being the Sherlock Holmes of fertility  

DM - sorry you were alone last night, the rest of us were out rocking the town   (ie cinema and in bed by 11pm). How are you today?

Stella - thanks for pausing Will to come send some fairy dust, sending you it right back (if I knew how to, so please accept a wee prayer instead  )

Welcome Jen, enjoy the book!

Mini Minx - well I live in Belgium so can't make it to Tesco but will ask for some of those in my next care package from home, thankful for the tip   am trying to resist the tests!

JenV - I'm actually resisting the testing as this is the first time I've had any symptoms and I'm quite enjoying the PUPO status. I'm not confident for the testing on Tues (my last BFN knocked all the confidence out of me with regards to my treatment). I will probably do a test Tues more as the call will come to me while at work, will have to stop myself from mini meltdown if it's bad news. How are you today?

Well I think I have everyone, if I haven't I'm sorry- the room is still spinning but I wanted to send everyone a message as you've  all been so supportive. It's my big testing day on Tues and I'm back to work tomorrow   unfortunately I've got used to being a lady of leisure so work will come as a big shock to the system!

Ok, going to try and get dressed and contemplate our weekly walk to the food Market (but think hubby might be going alone).

V x


----------



## smudge52

Vixter,   thats just it, he stuffed himself silly    I cant believe the smell of them made me feel so sick   it is a little odd, but soooo trying not to read anything into it. xxx

cliec i love your tables, is there any chance you can change my transfer date to the 22nd please xxxx thanks xxxx


----------



## vixter_1

Thanks Cliec, you are, once again, a super star


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Smudge, the smell of everything makes me feel sick - was cat food this morning! I haven't managed to eat much in the past 3 days because of it. Trying not to get hopes up though as I'm sure it could be the meds messing with my mojo. My last BFN knocked the wind out my sails so I prefer to go into this one with some caution , but oh I want it to work  

Is your ickiness consistent or does it come and go? Mine comes and goes and every time it goes I'm so worried. . .but I guess it's only normal that I can't feel sick 24/7. Two more days until testing for me & all will be revealed. . .


----------



## Cliec

Hello again,  
Welcome again to Girlyhalfwit and Cosmicgirl - the ladies on here are so lovely and supportive  
GHW when is your OTD? hope ou a copig with the 2WW  
Cosmicgirl, how are you getting ready gor FET?  
Jen-v and Vixter - hope you are holding out ok  till Tuesday, not long to go honey.  and  for you both  .
DM - so hoping Xfer goes well tomorrow and you have a good last day.   
Tayor how are you doing Hon? sending you  for tomorrow too. x 
SO much happening this wek for FET/ET sending a big helping of       for you all  
For all of us in the  sending     and          for a good few days for calm and comfort - with _no_ ironing and a lot of delegation to DH / DP   
Babysparkle, Carol, Cosmicgirl, Jen84, Ruby, Ruthybee hope you are all enjoying yor pre FET state and nesting and getting good and ready. 

AFM - gorgeous sunny but windy day here in Norwich, but no appetite to go outside, feeling very chilled and tired today.
Yesterday popped into the city and bought some orange spotty pants and an orange scarf so can have positivity with me all the time    
I also bought some citrine beads to make some jewellery and now have a very protectve set on board 

Have been checking up on my crystals and added a few to pocket I started off with Emerald, Lingham, Falcons Eye, Rose Quartz and Citrine, and since FET added Ruby, Unakite, Chrysocolla and Carnelian, thinking about Red Jasper if I keep feeling chillded to ward of a cold/flu too. So now I really jangle as I walk  . But hay IF it can work I'll try it.
Felt lots of nigles yesterday and like a few of you smells were really strong and make me feel woozie when I smelt a room oil at Mum's.
DH at his mum's last night for a birthday meal out (his big 40 on Wed) - just didn't feel like going so he went alone, and now waiting for him to return, so strange to be alone after he has been about so much - not sure if over sensitive, but quite tearful and sad feeling today and no niggles, scary when they stop. Just  that Harry is ok in there.  
Think I will try and muster up some energy and venture into the garden and soak up some warmth.
I didn't like feeling grot but better than not feeling enyting, no pleasing me  
Anyway anough of me rambling on.
Love to all
Cliec


----------



## Cliec

*name*​  procedure​  Precious cargo of​1 or 2?​  transfer​  stage​  OTD​  news​  6wk Scan​  *Katena*​  FET​  ​  08/08​  *BFP*​  22/08/2011​  awaiting scan​  5th Sept​  *Jen V*​  FET​  ​  11/08​  PUPO​  30/08/2011​  
 *Vixter_1*​  IVM FET​  2 embies​  21/08​  PUPO​  30/08/2011​  *MJ London*​  FET​  2 blasts​  22/08​  PUPO​  01/09/2011​  *GirlieHalfWit*​  FET​  ?​  22/8​  PUPO​  2ww​  *Smudge52*​  FET​  2 day 5 embies​  22/08​  PUPO​  04/09/2011​  *Em Mac 17*​  FET​  2 embies​  23/08​  PUPO​  09/09/2011​  3rd time lucky​  *Stell*​  FET​  2 embies​  23/08​  PUPO​  05/09/2011​  *Cliec*​  FET​  1 snow baby​  23/08​  PUPO​  06/09/2011​  3rd time lucky​  *Freespirit*​  ET​  2 day 5 embies​  24/08​  PUPO​  06/09/2011​  *DMaria*​  FET​  29/08​  *Taylor*​  ET​  30/08​  *Little Lee*​  ET​  30/08​  *StaceySM*​  FET​  30/8​  *Sugerpielaura*​  FET​  1 blast​  31/08​  *Lorny*​  ICSI ET​  August​  *CosmicGirl*​  FET​  5/9 ish​  *Jen 84*​  FET​  1 day 2 frostie​  8/9​  scan 30/8 pre FET​  Thaw 5/9/11​  *Rubyruby78*​  DR​  03/09​  *ruthybee*​  FET​  ?​  Awaiting AF​  *Babysparkle*​  2 frosties / 5 on ice​  ?​  Now on DR​  *Carol69*​  FET​  ​  ?​  
 ​  Awaiting AF​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  
 ​  ​  ​


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Cliec  - Don't be sad  .  Like the info.  I've got 2 3days on board and OTD is the 5th     
Loosing track now - who asked what AF was?  That'll be "Aunt Flow" aka Period
Vix and Smudge - also feeling a bit ick, but I'm convince it's the constant state of nervousness.
Stell - how you feeling?  At least we got the first week nearly over with


----------



## freespirit.

Cliec , i am so looking forward to seeing your wonderfull tables in 'real life' when i get to fire the computer up ! You all seem much more active than me , i'm just so scarred to do anything wrong , or take an overactive love or squidge from my DS :-( Cliec , your new crystals sound lovely , nice to know theres another jangly crystal lover on here ;-) I always wear a smoky quartz necklace , but the rest are close by in my pocket . Smudge and Vixter your symptoms sound soooo amazing , i am a little envious , but,on the same hand telling myself,everyone is different , but i really think they are good signs ++++++ Are you feeling any 'cramps' or 'heaviness' ? I seem to be acutley aware of my womb area , it feels very 'there' and a bit 'heavy' iyswim  X x x


----------



## cosmicgirl

Vixter - glad you weren't disappointed with the film, we've been umming and arring about seeing it and you may have just persuaded me   

Smudge - turning down chocolate?  you really are feeling off aren't you!

I don't want to get your hopes up as we all know the drugs can have that effect but with my bfp in March the first sign was when the smell of the cat food I put out every day with no problems sent me retching to the bathroom.   the icky feelings are a good thing.

Girlyhalfwit -I'm impressed with your DH, I don't know how slobby I'd need to get before DH stepped in and cleaned the bathroom but my guess is it'd never happen! 

Stell - I remember looking over at DH on the beach and started to panic when I saw the tears, thought something was really wrong.  He couldn't stop talking about the book and insisted I only read the last few chapters when he was around for a hug bless him the big soppy thing as he knows I cry at anything...I'm known to frequently cry at Neighbours for heavens sake   

Cliec - great work with the chart, so useful to see what stage everyone is at.  I'm religiously taking my conception vits, fish oil, selenium and folic acid.  Trying to eat a handful of nuts and seeds every day and drinking a couple of glasses of red grape juice - can't remember exactly what it's supposed to do but it's meant to help with implantation I think and I drank it last time too.

Jen & Vixter - only 2 days now til OTD          so hoping you'll both see those 2 lines    

My bleeding seems to have stopped today but the knicker checking is almost as bad the 2ww (let's face it we all know about that one   ) so I'm going to take freespirit's advice and rest up today and tomorrow (any excuse to be lazy).  I was at work all day yesterday and was on my feet the whole time so it possibly didn't help.

Good luck everyone


----------



## smudge52

Hi me again, making up for not bein here yesterday  

Freespirit I also have been to a crystal merchants and made myself a carnelion orange necklace and also have varioius diff types of carnellion crystals in my bag together with an orange rope rosary bead bracelet that i carry around with me.  the cramps have been easing off have the odd sharp little twinge but feeling really heavy aswell.  I am so hoping that is morning sickness and not a bug or something but we sometimes have to rein ourselves in and I do have it in the back of my mind that it could be other things.  

Cliec I didnt realise you were so close to me, whereabouts are you having your treatment xxx thank you for the amazing tables again xxx loving the spotty pants  

Cosmicgirl I know its my most fav thing in the world   and hoping thats the case   so pleased your bleeding has stopped, im sure it will be fine xxx

Vixter the sick feeling comes and goes and yep like you the smell of things is making me feel worse even food i love   I sooo hope that it is ms because if not then it is one hell of a long nasty bug    I will be devasted aswell as this is more 4th transfer now and starting to feel more emotional and upset the longer it goes on.  We only have one more cycle after this with two transfers and thats us done xxx so i    that this works for all of us this time round and i feel really positive xxx

Emmac how are you? xxx


----------



## jen-v

Hello friends, I've been having a difficult weekend, and thought it would help to post. Having tried so hard to be really calm through the 2ww, me and DP had a row last night, and then I had a bit of a meltdown, convinced that the raised stress levels had scuppered this cycle for us. I think the pressure of the tx just really got to us. Didn't sleep much, and woke up with cramps and pains. I feel so teary, like the mother of AFs is on her way ... so far managed not to test, but I've kind of lost hope. Sorry, this post is a bit of a downer... jen-v


----------



## Cliec

Smudge, we live in norwich and are using Barts, and have been looked after well. Started with norwich clinic but it closed a while back, so lots or cross country treks. 
This is 3rd and final go as is the last of our stock. My cousin's daughter was our ED which is AWSOME  
The niggles returned - yay - never so happy to be uncomfortable  . DH home too  

Off to enjoy outdoors. 
Love to all


----------



## Cliec

Jen - never give up, never say never.
Niggles are good  
It is a stressful time and we are sooooo aware of everything  but keep doing your best  . It is all we can do. It is hard on DP / DH as it is happening to us but it is also happening to them and they are not able to Chang anything just hold our hand and sometime we just don't want to. 
Your best will be good enough stay strong and positive and DP will come good.
Lots of       as a top up for you. 

Cliec


----------



## smudge52

Jen im so sorry your having such a bad weekend, but I wouldnt worry about the stress and an arguement causing the treatment not to work.  Lets face it, when you think about the percentages, we have a higher chance of getting preggers with this than someone who doesnt have fertility problems, so thats one thing that goes in our favour.  The other thing is, look at all these girls who get pregnant day in day out that are on heroin and god knows what else and some of them live on the streets or get beaten up etc so i would think that their lives might be more stressful on occasions and they still get pregnant and go on to have healthy babies, so i am sure that an arguement and a shed load of tears isnt going to affect the little one growing inside you.  I hope this doesnt sound patronising and may help to make you feel a little happier.  you know where we are if you needs us, its what we here for to love and support. sending loads of      and   

Cliec we only live in bury and i totally have my fingers crossed that this is your time and what a fantastic relative to do that, can i just ask you a question say for example my cousin cant have children, am i able to donate my eggs to her, im thinking there would possibly be reasons and legal things that say no but just thought i would ask xxx

love to all xxx


----------



## vixter_1

JenV, my OTD twin, stay strong! Know that there is nothing at all you can do at this stage, if it will happen it will happen regardless of stress levels. Some woman cope with really tragic news during their 2ww (death, redundancy) & go on to have healthy BFP! One argument only shows you are human and suspectable to the stress that we are all under right now, it's too idyllic to think we can shut ourselves away in a bubble the whole time (actually I did have an idyllic wait last time as I was on hols and still got a BFN). I've spent my morning in tears as my best friend of 25 years was on the phone telling me how crap being 7 months pregnant is (she got pregnant her first month of trying). Unfortunately life is harder for us and we have to suck a whole load of crap up but it's only because somewhere, someone decided we could cope with it & love our babies more than any mother has. Don't please don't  anything into AF pains - your body is under a whole lot of strain it can be anything!

Let's focus on Tuesday and the good new we are goig to receive ok


And if I can offer one wee bit of advice, go & hug your DP - I think we underestimate how much they too are hurting through this, can't be easy wanting to fix something & knowing you can't xx


V x


----------



## smudge52

Vixter that was lovely, it made me cry!!!!! xx


----------



## jen-v

Cliec, smudge and vixter, thanks so much for your lovely posts - they all made me cry too, but in a good way (am a complete   today!) Don't worry, we made up last night, its just left me feeling a bit wrung out. jen-v x


----------



## smudge52

jen v glad your feeling a little better xxx

so ladies i decided to change my pic to give us all something nice to look at, I couldnt find one of jason statham so Brad had to do!!!!  

Ladies i know its way to early, but im getting itchy fingers now, the 4th seems like ages away xx


----------



## freespirit.

Oh Jen v sweetheart (((hugs)))) I am so sorry you are feeling so low right now :-( But please let it all out , don't bottle it up ((hugs)) The 2ww is probably Thee most testing time for all relationships , and although right now you feel like kak it's probably good to of got it off your chests , it really won't of harmed your precious cargo i'm sure . Also when you have been through what you have evey ounce of emotion is hightened , and being PUPO just amplifies that even more , it's so normal to become ultra sensitive and horrormonal to eveything  (says her who in the name of support will share she shead a tear to how wondefull the lady looked on 'how to look good naked' earlier ) And well , sofry to say men really just don't get it , they truely can't with the best will in the world , i mean how can they :-/ As for niggling pains , i think i'm right in saying we all have them ? Sisters anyone who hasn't  I hinks it's the uterus streaching and softening to accomodate our precious babes ++++++++


----------



## freespirit.

Sorry ran out of tx space . Please try to calm yourself down , take yourself off to bed , and get comfy with a teddy and put some relaxing sounds on , there is nothing at all to say this is't working xxx,


----------



## freespirit.

Oops and then whilst i was,posting i see that Vixter posted to , (((hugz))) to you too babe - see that's just what i was saying about how emoionally vunerable and horrormonal we are , being 7 months pg will be awsome !! does she know you are doing treatment ? or is she just down right unsensitive ?? And Smudge !!!!! Don't do it !!!!!! OTD is OTD because thats the day to do it , it you do it earlier it can just give a false result and make you question everthing , it's realy not worth the gamble ****pee stick police are coming****


----------



## vixter_1

Opsy sorry for making everyone cry, one of those days - hope Freespirit's comments on the pee stick police made everyone laugh? I know try worked for me!!  

Oh and my best friend knows about my probs but when it all started I beg her to treat me as normal, I guess complaining about her pregnancy is normal to her. Hubby staged an intervention when he saw the tears & I'm on a phone ban for a while, feel like I'm missing a lot of my best friends pregnancy but needs must.

Anyway, back to the pee police comment - this place could use some more laughs today


----------



## Lorny

Afternoon fertility sisters!

GirlyHW - welcome to this thread, everyone here is lovely!

Smudge - all those signs sound promising  i know what you mean about getting your hopes up, so hang in there till your OTD

Vixter - hope you're feeling a bit better. I can't remember much from my 1st cycle but think I felt sicky at the thought, signt or smell of food. Forced down the odd ginger biscuit now & then which seemed to help. The 2nd cycle & this cycle (3rd) i'm keeping an ivf diary, it helps me remember things & spot signs etc & when it works for me & DP it'll be nice to look back on to see the journey we went through.

Jen-v - glad you & DH have kissed & made up - ivf is so stressful for all involved  

Cliec - i'm with Barts aswell, I moan about travelling from Essex but you've got an even longer journey!

Good luck to the ladies having ET tomorrow! 

AFM - I'm spending my bank holiday weekend cleaning, tidying & ironing, i know how to live it up, lol! Just wanna get as much done as possible before ET. Getting a bit worried about the thaw tomorrow but trying to put it to the back of my mind & keep myself occupied 

-x-


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Lorny, first I felt good this one awful! If it is bad news on Tues (oh how I hope it's good news) I might tak your advise and start to keep a diary but my Aunt (an IVFer of 9 years before having my gorgeous cousin) did warn me every cycle is different and never to read into symptoms! 

Enjoy the long weekend ladies, no holiday in Belgium and back to work tomorrow for me - dreading it already!

V xx


----------



## Cliec

Step away from the stick.        
And be good to yourself.  D day will be here soon enough.


----------



## vixter_1

Oh Lorny, sorry I just checked your stats, your first cycle (ie the ginger nut biscuit one) was a far too short lived   BFP! It looks quite good for us then - dammit, must not symptom spot, must not symptom spot!!


----------



## stell

My word! I've only missed a few hours and how much I've missed! 

Vixter - that was lovely and made me cry too! A good thing!  

JenV - hope you're feeling ok. We all feel teary sometimes!  

Comsmicgirl - I too am frequently known to cry at Neighbours too which my DH can't believe!  
Glad your bleeding has stopped.  

Lorny - you def know how to live it up on a weekend!   Putting me to shame! Sending you lots of     and      for your thaw and ET.

Freespirit - you are right we all have niggling pains! 

Cliec - glad your niggles have returned and you are happy to be uncomfortable.    My pains have got bit stronger over course of day so dropped DH off at football and back home to relax and have a little nap I think! 

For everyone thats on   hang in there and keep     

Good luck for everyone having ETs tomoro        

Off for a half hour with Zita West.
Stella x x


----------



## vixter_1

Ok since we are running with the crying thing today the below poem is dedicated to all you wonderful ladies. I didn't write it, my Aunt sent it to me (so I don't know who to acknowledge) but it's really beautiful and so true. Tissues at the ready? Ok then we'll begin:



Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother.
__________________


----------



## smudge52

Hi

DMaria and Taylor Good luck for tomorrow, cant wait to hear your news    

Freespirit that really made me laugh, and dont worry i wont be going anywhere near the sticks    Im just hoping im not going totally   and having a phantom pregnancy like a dog lmao  

Vixter I LOVE IT really moving and so true xx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## stell

LOVE that poem. So true! Brought tears to my eyes again! 

Stella x


----------



## DMaria

Hi girls,
wow! I have been feeling very emotional today, starting to get very worried that my tx will go wonky or worst of all my little blast won't thaw - and when I logged on I found about 3 pages full of such empathy and support for each other. It's so nice.

Jen-v so sorry to hear you've been feeling that way. We pay so much attention to everything we do/eat/how we move even, that then it's hard not to feel guilty, as if we could have maybe eaten/moved/watched telly in a better and more nurturing way during the cycle!  Also, the sheer frustration of not knowing why somethings go right and somethings go wrong, for us and for others, is hugely stressful.  Glad you made up with DH, you need each other but I think maybe no harm in venting now and again - there are few things less stressful on a relationship than this whole game.

I guess last week we had a lot of ETs, and all seemed to go smoothly, and we were right to feel so positive. This week we have more ETs but also quite a few OTDs - so it's great to also see all of you ladies being so loving and supportive. 

Vixter - love the poem, brought a wee tear to my eye...   And you know, I know a few people, who also needed some fertility treatment to get their precious bundles of joy, and they are different to the other parents I know - rather than moaning or whatever the comments are usually something like "well, it's been tiring, but, you know, it's all good, it's all good..." And I have to say I love them for that, for the raw truth of it.
Also, still really hoping that your symptoms are the right ones....  

Smudge - well done you for going to the wedding - a bit of a distraction is nice but also frustrating because it's like you're "acting" for the day - at least that was my experience. Similarly keeping fingers crossed for your sicky feelings...

Girlyhw - please don't tidy the house on my behalf!!! I'm worried about you working too hard - you need your energy for your PMA!

Cosmic - glad to hear your bleedings easing off? I can imagine that you must have been a bit worried with that. Hopefully things behave themselves down there.

Stell - also hope your symptoms are for the right reasons. Brave you going to the footy and a party! It's good though, hope it's fun - just don't get cold!

Cliec - poor you. Another downer on the post today - sending you  a big  


, your orange spotty pants made me smile! Thanks so much again for the table - can I access it somehow without going back through the pages to find your last post? Probably a thick question   Could you put me down for 1 day6 blast to transfer please?

Babysparkle - completely right about taking control with the docs, but I think it can take a couple of cycles for this - at first you don't know what you should or shouldn't be looking for or asking. I did find some pages on the FF forum with lists of useful questions to ask after a failed cycle - I wish I had seen it before!

Free Spirit - I'm actually based in Ireland, and my beach is just north of Dublin! I'm not from Dublin originally, but a little secret about Dublin that most visitors don't know is that it has lots of lovely beaches. I have a really cool image of you now, with your crystals and your bike!!! I've also lived in land-locked places - Manchester for example, and nice though it was, I really love having the sea nearby for a walk.

Lorny - sounds like you're pre-transfer nesting too - I was doing a bit of that yesterday! Which is your ET date again - was it Monday or Tuesday?

Little Lee - thinking of you too my cycle buddy hunny - hope you're having a nice easy weekend. 
Taylor - thinking of you too - less than 24 hours now!

I know that's not everyone, but I left the post on page 65 and came back a few hours later to page 68!!!
I hope everyone else is doing well, and we lift our     a little

AFM - am very nervous for tomorrow - wasn't like this before last two ETs (but maybe that was the problem!).  I'm really hoping that this time tomorrow I'll be proudly reporting in as PUPO, but am so worried about our one little blast, and worried about how fragile the whole process is  

Thanks guys for the support as always,
Love DM xxx


----------



## vixter_1

DM, day6 blast? Now you're just showing off   that's one little strong snow bunnie!! It's all going to fine, I promise you & we'll get to enjoy 1 PUPO day together! Look forward to welcoming you aboard, healthy, happy and all loved up with your little snuggly embie! X

Ps my DH is from Cork, will admit to first falling for his accent!


----------



## stell

Dmaria glad all this support and empathy for each other makes you happy when you are having an emtional day. I know joining this thread has been great for me and very supportive and has helped me so much through this first half of my   

I know how worried you will be for tomoro, we all do. Sending you a   and lots of        and        your littel blast will be fine and you will be reporting you are PUPO tomoro.    

I went to the football and wrapped up well tho it was a nice sunny afternoon so was quite warm and ending up taking off some layers! Ha! Just wanted to be on the safe side! Hehe! Mind the football was like watching grass grow but thankfully Newcastle won so keeps my DH happy!   Not so sure bout party later as been having some more sharp pains. Keeping   theyre good pains. 

Stella x


----------



## Cliec

DM- if you click on my name or search for me at the top, then look at my posts should have less to wade through. Original is a word doc I edit and re post with news - trying to do it daily .

Hope that helps  
A blast is very impressive, never got that option. A really good start hon.  

Keep strong and be good - 

Smudge - I am adopted so not a blood relative, so maybe different with family then. Not sure. had a lot of councelling. And ED must be under 35 - at Barts anyway. But could be worth looking into if you can.   
Our ED has had a daughter since donation too.  

Lorny - it is a long journey in miles but hay like the poem says we do so much to get our miracles.   

I'm a lot happier now DH is home. But he is amazed how much time I spend on my phone, but he knows its not just texting, and is very addictive.  

I too shed a   we are amazing and by hook or by crook will we wonderful mothers  

Cliec x


----------



## freespirit.

What a lovely poem ! I have in my , ehr hmm , 7 yrs spent on ff , read a lot of poems , but never come across that one , so thanks for sharing  One to save and copy for future reading when i'm on the pc i think . DM sending you loads of positive vibes for a perfect thaw and a lovely smooth ET tomorrow , will you be getting a call from your clinic first thing before you go in ? What time is ET ? Hope you can give us a quick update as we are soooooo rootin for you ! Vixter and Jen , you hang in there and no early testing !!!!


----------



## jen-v

ladies - you are so kind, and frankly are all fantastic. Largely thanks to you I'm feeling a lot more like myself this evening. I think you are right - accepting the odd tear-storm is just part of the thing, and I've stopped worrying so much that it has caused a catastrophe. We went for a (v.gentle) walk and did back-to-back meditation cds for a bit - zita and the ivf companion one too (I'm such a full-on stresshead it takes more than one to get through to me sometimes!) I like the idea that the cramps mean my uterus is stretching - my tummy certainly looks huge. One of the big cruelties of ivf, I think, is making you look pregnant whether you are or not... well I'm just going to hope that I am.

*vixter* - thanks so much for sharing that lovely poem, had me in floods of course, and I know I will come back and read it.

*DMaria* - will be thinking of you tomorrow - sounds like you have a fantastic blast! (and the odds of it thawing well are really, really good)  *Taylor*, I think you are on tomorrow too? Sending lots of luck 

   for everyone doing anything important tomorrow, and    for anyone who needs one

in my gloom earlier, I forgot to say hi to our new ladies - welcome to this lovely thread and best of luck for your tx, jen-v x


----------



## DMaria

Hi girls, thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow! Just to clarify, a day 6 blast is really a day5 blast that took 6 days to get there (!) so it's not the best blast ever, but I'm choosing to ignore that detail! If you plant flowers a slower one initially can do just as well as a faster one, right?
FreeS- only had one other FET and they just told us when we arrived ate clinic that the thaw was fine, so I don't know how they handle it if it's not fine- I imagine they would just tell us when we get there. 

DM xxx


----------



## taylor1977

Hi girls, I got delayed by a day as lining needed an extra day so now booked for Tuesday 30th. I have got to ring Bourne Hall tomorrow for a time. Does anyone know if they will do the big thaw on the Monday or the Tuesday morning  I never askes the fertility nurse, doh !

Had a complete melt down yesterday and has realised for the other half's safety it is best that I try and sleep at all times or it will end in either divorce or death !  had 3 hours yesterday afternoon and now feel like a new woman. Even managed a night out with friends drinking Blue Becks so they didn't keep asking  me !

Good luck to everyone for this week, keeping everything crossed for a lot more BFP's !!


Loves ya x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi lovely ladies  

*Stell:* Thanks for the advice. It is just so hard to know what to do for the best!  I am glad that your cramps have settled and that your 2 embies have thawed well and that et on Tues goes well. I am having et on Wed but emby won't be thaed until then! Hope that it is ok. 

*Vixter:* I hope that you are feeling better and wish you all the best for Tuesday.  Sorry about your pregnant friend upsetting you.  I know how that feels. A beautiful poem. Thank you for posting. 

*Jen-v:* I am a bit late but agree that you should just ditch the ironing. Sorry to hear that you were low and glad that you are feeling better now. It is such an emotional journey and the hormones that they pump into us also affect us so much. Stay positive and   that you get the right result when you test.

*Babysparkle:* Glad that you have started and hope that all goes well with the prostrap.

*Girlhalfwit*: Welcome.  Hope that your 2ww is going well.

*DMaria*: All the best for your et tom. Looking forward to hearing that you are PUPO.  

*Jen84:* I hope that you didn't work too hard and that you managed to get some time to yourself over the weekend. 

*Cosmicgirl:* Like you, I am also terrified about the thaw. I am really worried that my wee blast  survives. Sorry that you were experiencing bleeding on the progynova and I am glad that it has settled for you. Hoping that your scan goes well on Tues. 

*Freespirit:* Hope that you are resting up and that your  is not too bruised.

*Smudge: * Hope that you are feeling a bit better and well done on managing the wedding.  I like your picture of Brad.  I live in Glasgow and popped into George Sq today where they are doing the filming for Brad's latest film. Didn't see any filming but saw the streets all transformed to look like Philadelphia with the US signs and loads of crashed cars which was quite cool. 

*Cliec:* Hope that you are well and think that your table is a fab idea. 

*Lorny*: Getting organised for et is good. I am not quite there yet as I am just so tired all of the time! Will need to get myself organised though. Good luck for your thaw tom. Hope that all goes well. When are you having et?

*Taylor:* All the best for your et on Tuesday. What is you rlining now? I am glad that sleep helped. I also had a wee nap yesterday, which I never do, but I was just soooooo tired!! 

Afm, I am ok. Very very very tired all of the time! Had a wee nap yesterday as was shattered. Since yesterday, I have been getting the odd wee twinge/cramp in my womb area. ANyone else have this before et? Worried that AF may be on her way!!!  So, et on Wed. Trying to stay positive but getting worried about the thaw on Wed.  that it goes well. Do any of you have your emby thawed on the same day as et? I will need to wait on a phone call on Wed and so don't know what time I will be going in yet. Also  that I don't have fluid this time and that I can reach et.

All the best ladies for your coming week. For et, OTDs, scans etc.... Here's hoping that this is a really successful thread.                

xx


----------



## Cliec

Sugerpielaura - we had our snowbaby thawed and transferred on the same day. They said they may call in the morning but probably would only speak on arrival of a good thaw. So we just  ed for the whole journey that no news was good news. It was. But each clinic is different on protocol. What have your clinic said. Will they confirm on phone all is well or wait for you to arrive. 

C x


----------



## jen84

Evening all.

Just wanted to everyone who has stuff going on this week lots of luck   its all good news x 

Sugerpielaura I always seem to be working to hard.  its a habbit im working on changing. Its not to bad though as I only got this week then im taking 2weeks off all in the name of a successful tx I hope  

Not had much chance to post but have been reading lots so I can keep up with u all.   for you all who have been having a rough time . the poem was lovely.

Love to all
Jen84 x x


----------



## taylor1977

Sugarpielaura, I am the same feel like AF coming ? JUst got in from work and had to do aknicker check .Worried I have cocked up my treatment some how ? When do you go for transfer? How many days before did you stop your spray ?

X


----------



## Cliec

Best of luck for tomorrow ladies. 
      
Hoping all goes smoothly.    

Night night x 

Love Cliec


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

*Cliec: * Good to hear of someone else who also had their snow baby thawed and transferred on the same day.  Clinic have said that they will thaw one emby (we have 4 blasts in the freezer) and that they will call late morning with info and details. I don't have a time for transfer yet. If that one doesn't thaw, then they will thaw another. I am having one put back. 

*Jen84:* I am exxactly the same and am trying hard to let go a bit and not do quite so much! Not easy for me though and I do like to be distracted! 

*Taylor:* I am the exact same. Knicker checking now never mind in the 2ww!!  I am hopefully  having my transfer on Wed. Not sure how we could have mucked up the treatment. I am on 3 tablets a day of progynova, 2 pessaries (cyclogest) now as well - one at night and one in the morning and I also had a few cetrotide injections in the first week as well. Are you talking about the spray to D/R? I have never taken a spray. I was on the pill, bleed and then started the HRT tablets. Took the progynova tablets for 10 days (3x2mg a day), had cetrotide injection on day 1(mega dose), day 6, day7 and day8. Had lining scan on day 10 (8.1mm) and started pessaries on day 11 and hoping for transfer on day 17. Hope that makes sense. Twinges seem to have lessened tonight but worried that AF on her way! What about you?

xx


----------



## taylor1977

Sugarpie laura, It's a strange  sensation, think I have over done at work today. Yes I was on synarel spray, Wednesday was my last day. I am taking 6mg of Progyova a day and crinone pessary daily. Does that sound right ?

I could do without knicker watch already x x


----------



## vixter_1

Hey everyone, well I was meant to return to work today but awake all day with night sweats, cramping and now I have a really dodgy tum (sorry if thats TMI).  If its not good news tomorrow then I am really getting sick or having a horrible reaction to the meds.  Luckily I have a job where I can work from home (and my boss if on hols today) so one more day off for me but loads of meetings tomorrow so come hell or high water I must haul ass to work (and wait for that phonecall from the hospital, I cant POAS as its only 9 dpt).

Best of luck to all the transfer girls today, see you in club PUPO.  

V X


----------



## stell

Morning girls,
It's another bright morning here in Newcastle.

Sugarpie - I had my transfer last Tues so already half way thru  . My clinic told me they take embies out night before for thawing and then I had to ring that morning for THE news and then went in on afternoon for ET. Hope everying goes well for yours hun     

Dmaria - best of luck for today too    

Went to party for tomoro which I enjoyed until one of my DH friends wifes started to complain to me how she is not enjoying being pregnant as shes tired all the time and she can't drink!   How I could have cried!   

Hoping all you ETs girls join team PUPO       

For everyone who is on   stay    and  

Stella x x


----------



## stell

Ooop meant to say hope you feeling beta soon Vixter and     it's good news for you tomoro!


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Oh flipping heck - just wrote a lengthy reply, which has disappeared into Cyber Space
Vix - you're not sounding very good today - make sure you take it easy!
Sugar - ours 2 little snowbabies were thawed on the morning of ET, so they could just get out 2 and see how they did, without any wastage.
Feeling a bit low - as analysing every twinge that I'm having.  Had a bit of a sore tummy yesterday and get myself worked up, as AF is due tomorrow or Weds.  Trying not to knicker check, but totally pysching myself out!!!!!
DM - no cleaning for me today - promise!
Hope you girlies are feeling OK today?


----------



## freespirit.

Well happy bank holiday y'all  I say that slightly tounge in cheek casue it don't really feel like it here ....... does it to you ? Sorry i'll stop waffling , just wanted to come by and dose everyone up with orange +++++++++ vibes . Really looking forward to hearing some good news of some of you today  Vixter sorry you are feeling so poop ((hugz)) really hoping it's a good sign , you have done so well not to cave in and POAS . DH taken DS out for the day , a total first , so i'm home alone , it's my last day of rest today as DH is back at work tomorrow . I'll admit i'm slightly anxious about geting back in the real world of things , but i'm hoping the rest period in my little bubble has helped our precious cargo snuggle in++++


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Stell - sunny here in Dorset too......for a change. Want to go out today, as have Cabin Fever, but no idea what to do.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Free I'm liking the idea or sending out the rabble - but DH took DD out swimming on Saturday and feel that I should do something with them today - apart from shouting at them!!!!!
Liking the "Y'All".....been watching too much X Factor me thinks!!!


----------



## freespirit.

GHW ~ Never watched X Factor , blurgh no Thankyou very much  LOL


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Awww you're missing the best bit - DD, DH and I nearly wet ourselves laughing this week.  Also watched the Inbetweeners Top 10 moments this morning: I'm seriously worried I have dislodged the Frosties with the amount of laughing I've done this week.
Flipping Dorset weather - sun has now gone in.  Better put the Bikini away!


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been absent for a while. I've been reading your posts a little from time to time but have been in a bad headspace so not able to post myself. Been feeling really down and lacking in PMA but wanted to make an effort today to say hi and check in with everyone.

*Missy79* - so sorry to hear about your BFN, you must be devastated. Be kind to yourself the next little while. Hugs. 

*Freespirit *- I loved the thing you said about wishing you could be sedated for the 2ww, that would suit me just fine too! BTW re your qu on butt jabs, my DH also thinks I'm encouraging him to do it too far into the upper/outer part of the upper/outer quadrant, it's hard to know really. He did make a big mistake at one point by saying that I shouldn't worry as he was confident because it was "a pretty big target area". He _really _didn't mean this to come out the way it did but I was not a happy bunny when he said that as my butt is my worst feature!! 

*DMaria *- Loved your dream, that really made me laugh. I have lots of crazy dreams at the best of times. *Good luck with your ET today!!!*   

*Vixter *- I just read your poem and it made me cry so much, that is so lovely, thank you for posting. Hope you are feeling better today hon, or at least if you are not, that it's for a good reason! And hope you are coping ok ahead of testing tomorrow.  You are so disciplined not to POAS. 

*Babysparkle *- welcome, hope your DR is going ok. 

*Lorny *- hope your thaw goes ok today and wishing you lots of luck with your transfer in the next few days. 

*Smudge *- Well done on you for going to a wedding that is really impressive. How are you feeling today?   

*EmMac *- hope you've had a great time in Wales and that the weather was ok for you. 

*Carol69 *& *CosmicGirl *- welcome to this very chatty and caring thread. Good to have you along for the journey.

*Jen-V *- I am struggling too and also had a row with my DH yesterday. He got mad because he said I am "acting like it hasn't worked when we don't even know the outcome yet". All because I showed him an article I found online that said that people who had more than 15 eggs retrieved were less likely to have success. (It didn't say why and DH said there wasn't enough information to tell if it was statistically valid - I do love his scientific mind!) If he only knew how many other crazy things I read all day! At least it made me realise that he is also quite tense about tx even though he doesn't always show it. Hope you are ok hon and don't worry about stressing as there is lots of evidence to show that it really doesn't have an effect on outcomes.   

*Stella *- how was your game and your party? Well done for making such an effort! I hope your DH appreciated it. You always seem to be so positive. I really admire it. 

*GirlyHW* - welcome! Looks like you're another ET-day buddy with Smudge and me. Strange that you and Smudge have such later OTD than me (they said I can POAS from this Thurs, 1/9, and then call them to book bloods). I have to go in tomorrow to get some more Prognoyva so I might double-check that timing then. Although I don't mind being given permission to POAS early to be honest!! 

*Taylor*- sorry to hear your ET got pushed back by a day, that must be a bit frustrating but you are nearly there! 

I hope I've not forgotten anyone. There's been so much activity on here recently. You girls are awesome.

AFM, well as I said, I've been a bit down in the dumps. I haven't had any symptoms and I just don't feel positive about it and worry how I'll cope if it doesn't work. But tomorrow DH and I are going away for a few days so hopefully that will take my mind off things a bit. I'll try and check back in here later to hear how everyone is going and especially to hopefully read that DMaria is PUP0.   

Lots of love to all,
MJ. xxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

*MJ* - yeah it is funny this 2WW thing - you'd think it would be fairly obvious wouldn't you : 2 weeks = 14 days but obviously some clinics think otherwise. Maybe beause you are having bloods it gives a more definitive answer earlier on, than the HPT that I've been told to use? If I was TTC naturally, I would test as soon as my period was late by 24 hours....Think I've got to try really hard not to do that this month, that's if AF doesn't turn up on time


----------



## jen-v

MJ -  so sorry you have been feeling down too. Remember that symptoms / no symptoms mean nothing or anything! ( I'm trying to remember this too as I have more cramps and faint nausea today - quick, I must distract myself!) And if the worst happens and it doesn't work, we _will_ find the strength to cope with it, pick ourselves up and try again / try something else, not straight away maybe, but we will. Sounds like a great idea to get away from it for a couple of days. I've kind of put myself under house arrest for this 2ww, maybe not the best plan! I think we need to get away too whatever our result tomorrow. Yesterday I was still a bit cross with DP for losing his cool rather than staying strong for the both of us whilst I was 'emotionally incapacitated by hormones', today I feel much more forgiving - and more realistic about what a strain it is to be living with a woman going through ivf - a strain most men aren't really equipped to deal with for weeks on end! Mine too has a 'scientific' rather than emotional approach to the whole thing, so it inevitably feels a bit like living with an alien just when you want to be living with your soulmate.

freespirit - I forgot your progesterone q - I've been concerned my DP isn't injecting 'upper and outer' enough, but it does hurt less in the fleshier bit (avoiding the centre line tho - sciatic nerve?), so I've decided not to worry about it. I did wonder whether getting the odd bit of progesterone leaking from injection site onto our bed sheets may not be the best thing for his already-struggling swimmers ...

girlyhalfwit - I laughed so much it hurt watching sean lock the other night, thought I was going to start contractions! I think laughter's got to be good, though? Not enough to laugh about on tx!

vixter -  really hope just symptoms. Hormones can certainly mess with your bowel, so prob just that

dmaria -  thinking of you on your big day!

Decided we need a (late) full english breakfast today to lift the spirits - with organic eggs and bacon, so I think its ok for the embies! I've been surprisingly pretty healthy on this 2ww, virtually no choc (unheard of for me), lots of cooking from my conception/pregnancy cookbook - really nice roasted veg and sausage thing yesterday - yummy. I thought being on steroids would give me a big appetite and sugar cravings, but not at all, really - phew! Still no AF, altho I read a post yesterday saying gestone was likely to stop you bleeding before OTD anyway, so can't deduce anything from that ... jen-v x


----------



## Cliec

Sending             and 

to those who need it today.
Not left bed as feeling nauseous.  
C x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

*Jen * - my AF came on time when I had IVF, even with all the drugs - so fingers crossed you've got past that hurdle. Also I told my DH yesterday, that he has the emotional range of a Robot, so you're not alone Hunnie!


----------



## freespirit.

Hello again , MJ I know what i would of said if DH had said that my bottom is a big target area , even if it is ! That wasn't a nice comment , and in fact an extreamly dangerous one to make to a horrormonal woman ! On the subject of a cycle standing less chance of working it you have over 15 eggs , i have never heard that , and not sure as i would beleive it either . On my last , sucessfull cycle i had 19 collected , and 15 fertilised . On another sucessfull cycle , which unfortunatly ended in a ruptured ectopic pregnancy i had 23 eggs collected , resulting in 18 mature eggs which gave us 15 embryo's . So i wouldn't buy into the whole if you have more than 15 it won't be as sucessfull story . Also re symptoms hun , i am having a few cramps but that is it , i tell you this to try and reassure you . I know when we hear of ppl feeling or being sick we imediatly think OMG thats not me , it hasn't worked , but when i had my son I HAD NO SYMPTOMS WHATSOEVER aside from one afternoon of feeling a bit sicky , and that


----------



## freespirit.

Oops ran out of space . And that was in the whole 9 months not just the 2ww ! Of course i have to keep reminding myselfof this cause obviously i'm dying to start feeling something , but the truth is we are all different , and untill we POAS there really is no way of knowing , so just keep +++++++++ Now then MJ and Jen v , these booty jabs , glad i'm,not the only one who is erring towards thr real upper outer part , can i ask have your booties gone lumpy yet ? Oh my word i'm like Beoncee (sp) it's like i have got blummin implants , really swollen and feel like i've been kicked,round the field by a mule . And that is after we have massaged them in to help the oil disperse :-/ Did a stoopid thing and weighed me yesterday , wish i hadn't , i know the steroids can make you ain , but i recon i've gained half a stone already , makes me feel  :'-( as i'd worked so hrd since xmas to get rid of that ! Ho hum , it will ++++++++ all be worh it in the end .


----------



## jen-v

freespirit - I've been a little bit lumpy behind too, but lumps tend to go within 24 hours for me. Massaging has definitley helped - and lying down and relaxing for the injection too, as I think that has meant less bruising to add to the gestone lump! There's probably not much you can do though - I think our bodies all react differently to that stuff. after 2 weks, my tummy is full of black blotches from the clexane, though - running out of clear spaces to inject! Like a horror film! jen-v


----------



## freespirit.

Jen v , my clexane isn't looking too bad , just tiny purple,dots , which i've decided to try and stab into smiley faces  You are carefull not to touch or rub the clexane area arn't,you hun , cause that can make you bruise more . Is it Gestone or Prontogest your on hun ? I had Gdstone last time , but was told,there was a,shortage now that's,why i'm on Prontogest ?


----------



## jen-v

Freespirit - I'm on gestone - didn't know about the shortage (although we're going private as don't qualify for NHS - you?) are they different? Yeah  - they didn't tell me about not massaging clexane until I'd been gently doing it for a week! I look a bit like a dalmation   maybe my blood thinners are working a bit too well ... . jen-v


----------



## staceysm

Hi Everyone,

Me and DH are setting of soon to Oxford.  Anyone else at Oxford Fertility Unit?  We decided to stay in a hotel tonight and then travel home after ET tomorrow afternoon.  I am scared  that our 3 frosties wont survive the thaw, so I probably wont sleep that well tonight.

My Mum is having our son and we have just told her we want a night away.

Will catch up with you all tomorrow and I will also have a good read of how everyone is doing.

Take care everyone.

Stacey
x


----------



## freespirit.

Jen v , yeah were another lot who have to do,private as don't qualify for NHS > In all feality i don't think half the ppl needing TX qualify , cause they don't fit their hugley tight criteria or live in the right area > Don't know why they said prontogest for me then  guess it's all much the same anyway . Poor you massaging the clexane , bet that stung !! Praying everything is ok for DM's ET and Lorny's thaw ++++++ Staceysm Good Luck for your ET tomorrow ,that must be real hard keeping it from your mum ? I find it difficult to talk about , but my mum really is a rock for me .


----------



## DMaria

Girlies! Get ready to    
I am now proudly PUPO  little blastie thawed OK, but I did have a few transfer problems- I was trying to get away with bladder as empty as poss, but it was a little too empty and they had to leave me filling for a while. Had 'breakthrough' on second attempt, but it was quite painful. Nevertheless, got there in the end and I managed to stay lying down and relaxing for a while afterwards- the first time I managed to do that! So, it's time now for blastie to start snuggling into my squishy warm (probably chocolate flavoured) lining!

Sugarpie and others, mine was also thawed on day of transfer I think.

MJ, so sorry to hear you've been feeling down, I was wondering where you'd got to! Great to hear you again-  
Vixter sorry to hear you're Ill :-( but still hoping for you that it's all good. 
The stories of the 'scientific' DH comments from you all were very funny- and very familiar
Cliec, big   for you too. 

OK GIRLS, I'm on my phone so it's a bit tricky to write. Will check in later. 
Oh, Cliec when you feel up to it, my OTD is 13th Sept (but last time AF arrived before OTD:-().
Also, we're a '3rd time lucky' aswell...

Love to all, talk later, 
DMaria xxxxx and


----------



## cosmicgirl

Just a quick one to say WOOHOO to DMaria, so pleased your blastie survived and is now back where it belongs!

And good luck for tomorrow Stacy


----------



## jen-v

hurray DMaria!! well done for coping with the tricky ET - you've done it!! have a relaxing pm   

a top up of      for everyone jen-v x


----------



## freespirit.

Wooo hoooo fantabbitastic  DM Thats brilliant news that you have now joined the PUPO gang , hope your little one is snuggling in nice and tight as we speak . x x x


----------



## babysparkle

Congratulations on being PUPO DMaria   

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Cliec

DM that's great news. 

I'll update later. For now take it easy and welcome to the PUPO gang. X  

Taylor and Lorney not long now.  

      for everyone

Cliec x


----------



## stell

Just a quickie as on phone to say Congrats dm! Welcome to club pupo! Woo hoo! will check on later.
Stella X x


----------



## MJ in London

Thank you everyone for such lovely comments and reassurances. You really are the best, I am so glad to be on this thread. 

*GirlyHW *- yes, it's really odd about the different versions/lengths of what 2ww seems to mean in practice - v confusing! 

*Jen-v*, thank you for your wise words, I know you are right and I like the reminder that I _will _find the strength to keep going with another cycle even if the worst happens with this one. I am normally such a strong person but just feel a bit worn down by all of this, but you are right and I need to summon up my inner strength and remember how well it has served me in the past!   

Thanks *Freespirit *for the reassurance about success with lots of eggs, that's really good to know. As for butt jabs. My butt is not swollen just a bit bruised and sore when I move in certain ways. I'm on gesterone rather than prontogest, not sure if that makes any difference? I stand up when I do mine but I put my weight on the opposite foot to the 'cheek' which is being injected that day! As for hopping on those scales, hon that isn't fair or kind to your lovely self. You know it isn't realistic as the hormones make you retain loads of water (I have been eating so healthily and can barely do up most of my jeans!) so just ignore that and think how round and lovely you might get to be if the tx works!! 

*Cliec *- hope your nausea passes soon hon. 

*StaceySM *- hope you get some sleep, and good luck ahead of tomorrow.   

*DMaria *- yay for being PUPO and thanks for the welcome back - nice to know I was missed!  

Speaking of people going missing, we haven't heard from *Kuki *for a while and I think her ET was supposed to be today as well? Kuki, if you are reading, hope it all went really well.

AFM, am feeling a bit better now. I've been trying to eat really healthily but my DH and I went to the local shops and had hot chocolate and cake (pecan pie to be exact!) and it was just what I needed. I also went to the Oxfam bookshop and got a couple of pre-loved books for the holiday tomorrow. Cake and books, it really is the simple things that can put a smile on a girl's face isn't it?

Hugs to all,
MJ. xxx


----------



## jen84

Hiya

Woohoo dmaria on being PUPO. X

Just about to pop out but will be back later for a propper chat. Just wanted to check in and say hi  to you all 

Jen84 x


----------



## vixter_1

Hey DM, big congrats, knew you and wee embie would be reunited! Take care of each other.

I'm starting to freak out about tomorrow, I feel so sick I'm now convinced I actually have a bug since I think it's medically impossible for it to be pregnancy related just 8dpt. So I now think I'm sick & I worry I've ruined all chances to build a health and happy home for the little embies when I can't even look after myself right now  

So tomorrow I have to go into work and wait for thee call! Already decided hospital will phone DH & he'll call me, am trying to minimize chance of melt down at work   

Will, of course, be needing everyone's support so will pop on here to let you know how it goes!

JenV - my OTD buddy best of luck to you, here's hoping it's our time  

Hugs to everyone else and please, please keep thinking positive thoughts for me, we want this so much it hurts xx


----------



## Lorny

DMaria - congrats on being pupo! When's your OTD?

AFM - i'm soooooo stressed! Was told i'd get call today to tell me how thaw went & what day my transfer would be, Tuesday or Wednesday. It's now gone 6pm on bank holiday Monday & nothing!!! I've called hospital countless times, the final one I was on hold for an hour & 59 minutes until my credit run out!! no i've no idea how thaw went or when my ET is. I emailed hospital earlier at about 3pm to request call back & then at 5pm to complain.  

Sorry for the moany me post just so annoyed with Bart's!

-x-


----------



## jen-v

vixter -     our bodies have been sooo messed around with, they are just not behaving normally, please don't worry (I've been repeating that to myself all day at every cramp and pain). Even if you do have a bug, that really doesn't mean the tx won't work - just make sure you have enough water if you're being sick. And it absolutley isn't your fault! We just can't control absolutely everything in our environment, and if we try it sends us   . I'll be thinking of you too tomorrow - I'm not very hopeful for me, but at least don't feel so down about it today. Making some hot choc to get me through the next hour...

Lorny     thats so frustrating, you must feel really let down. I guess there's nothing you can do except try to put the worry to one side for tonight as you really don't need it (I know so much easier said than done - hope that isn't too annoying to read) - you know its in the hospital's interests to take very good care of your embies, and sounds like thawing technology is really good these days, so I bet your frosties are doing really well and waiting for you. Can you get DH to do the ringing for you tomorrow, so you don't have to be on the front-line getting cross? Fingers crossed for you,

jen-v x


----------



## DMaria

Lorny I would be sooo furious about that. Probably they said Monday and forgot it was a bank holiday? Don't worry though, you'll probably find out first thing tomorrow morning and everything will be fine 

Stacey, Taylor and Little Lee- you are probably feeling nervous now- this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO  sending loads and loads of     to you girls. 

Jen-v and Vixter: really thinking of you two this evening. Big big hugs and will be waiting here for you the other side of the test.    big hug each! 

Thanks to everyone for all your lovely messages and for welcoming me to PUPO club!
I know there are more big dates coming up this week, so lots of love and   to you all!
DM xx


----------



## babysparkle

Lorny, poor you. I cannot believe they didn't call   I know how I'd be feeling if I was you   hope you get some answers tomorrow  

Good luck to the testers      

Good luck to those having their wee embies put back where they belong     

Hope everyone else has a good day tomorrow, sorry I cannot keep up properly with everyone   I'm trying   xxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

congrats DM - fingers extra crossed xxx
Vix - don't worry sweetie - the woman's body is a marvelous thing.  That's why we have babies in sacks, to keep any germs out and you're probably feeling a lot worse than if you weren't PUPO, as you're body is putting in some overtime to make sure those little Embies are protected.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Lorny - sorry forgot to say, that personally I think that no news is good news - the obviously didn't feel the need to ring, as everything went swimmingly. Try to relax tonight sweetie, I know it's going to be hard but if there was anything to worry about, they'd have been in touch.  I'm sure someone will ring in the morning with your ET day.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

quick question - what are the Bubble things on your profile (sorry Jen was experimently and blew you one)?


----------



## Betty-Boo

They're just a way of sending luck / bubbles to another member.  Some like their bubbles to end in 7 for luck ... It lets them know someone is thinking of them ..
You don't know who's blown the bubbles - but its nice to know someone is thinking of you IYKWIM.


Mini xx


----------



## vixter_1

Oh mini minx, I have exactly 7 bubbles! A good sign for tomorrow, I hope so


----------



## Candy x

Hi, Wondered if i could join you   Ive just had a FET on saturday so im on my 2ww.


----------



## jen-v

Hi Candy - welcome! This is a really lovely thread - best of luck for your 2ww - I know it isn't easy  

girlyhalfwit - i didn't know about bubbles either, thanks for sending me one - I could really do with some luck right now!!


----------



## Candy x

Thanks x


----------



## babysparkle

Have a few from me as well jen-v  

Hi Candy, I only joined the thread recently and everyone's been very welcoming   Congrats on being pupo


----------



## Candy x

Thanks, 
Has anyone else had a FET ? x


----------



## Cliec

Welcome Candy, 
A lot of us had FET. I'm about to update our list and will add you onto it. Did you have one or two snowbabies transferred? 
Hope its all going ok for you since Saturday.

Cliec


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone, i cant believe that i have been absent for one day and have come back to 4 pages....actually who am I kidding.....I can believe it  

Im going to try and remember who has been doing what as difficult to catch up after everything that has been going on....

MJ so sorry you have been having a really bad time of things, and i have been reading through loads of 2ww symptoms (as you do) and sooooo many ladies on their had absolutely no symptoms and have got a BFP so please dont worry about it xxx sending you loads of     

Candy welcome to the lovely group and congratulations on being PUPO         

Staceysm enjoy your evening away and good luck and sending you loads of     for a smooth transfer tomorrow xxx

Vixter and jenv I will be thinking of you both tomorrow and sending you all the      in the world for your big day tomorrow and cant wait to hear your good news xxxx     

DMaria Congratulations on being PUPO       

Lorny I cant believe the nightmare you have had with your clinic, that is a terrible way to treat someone and i really hope you manage to get it sorted out soon xxx

Freespirit Hope your ok and your   isnt hurting too much xx

Emmac havent seen you on here for a while, so hope your doing ok 

Sugarpie and the others, they thawed my embies on the morning of transfer, hope your all doing ok

Sorry if i have forgotten anything or anyone finding it hard to catch up.

afm had a couple of brown flecks when going to the toilet on wiping (sorry tmi), like the crinone had been dyed and also on the end of the crinone tube.  have been having a few really bad period cramps today so   that af isnt on the way to be honest how do i work out exactly when it owuld be due im so lost with it all.  havent felt so sick today until i get in the car or smell certain things. Pma is starting to dwindle now   sorry to moan xxxxx


----------



## Cliec

DM - Congratulations again on being  

Good luck for tomorrow for Taylor, Little Lee, Stacey and Lorny         and happly little ones safely transfereed to their new home.   xx
Jen and Vixter - everything crossed for you both - hoping you both have a lovely blue +   xx


Cliec


----------



## Cliec

Smudge just hang on in there honey, it probably just be imbedding, which is good. But I imagine it must be scary to see, even a tinybit. ut please stay     . 
Will blow you some bubbles too   
Cliec


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies , Lorny ((hugz)) as if this IF lark isn't stressfull enough without you having to go through that , i too would be rightly upset and furious . I'm sure it is just some stupid bank holiday oversite on the hospitals part though hun and i bet your little snowflakes are blooming into life as we speak +++++++ Cliec , I am honestly wondering,if your gonna be looking at double delights with feeling so sick , can't wait to hear your news tomorrow ! Jen V , so excited for you too , please post as soon as you've seen those 2 little lines ++++++ Staceysm , Little Lee and Taylor , sending mu h orangeness for a,smooth transfer tomorrow ++++ Hello and welcome to our new sister Candy  Re the bubbles , you may see on mine i like them just the way they are ;-) please don't blow me any more  Feeling a bit :-/ tonight to be honest , don't want to moan but i'm  feeling so sore from the harpooning INFERTILITY SUX  :-(


----------



## freespirit.

Smudge , sorry darn phone takes me to another screen to type so i can't see if a,new reply is posted whilst i type . I hold,positive that you have experienced 'implantation spotting' which is,very common hun , so don't go getting too freaked about it ((((hugz)))) x


----------



## DMaria

Thanks so much Cliec, you're an absolute star!
Smudge sometimes the 'bits' from the crinone can be a bit pink/orange/brown. I've seen these colours! Regarding when AF is due, often the meds with FET will delay AF, however last time mine came on exactly day 28, which was before the otd. Might be a bit early for AF for you then?

Freespirit, sorry you're feeling this way- it's hard to feel   all the time so I'll send you some   and    

Hi Candy- welcome! I'm sure Cliec's table will help you catch up! You need to be quick here though, we chat a lot!

DMx


----------



## sugarpielaura

ladies

*Taylor:* I am also on 6mg and take 2 cyclogest pessaries a day. I think that clinics vary it from patient to patient as well. Sounds like similar treatment to me. 

*Vixter:* I hope that you feel better soon.  Good luck for test.  

*Stell: * Try to stay string. You are half way there which is fab.  Sorry about your moaning pregnant friend. I know exactly how you feel, I was asked today if all these new babies in my work was giving me any ideas?!  Plus another girl in my work is pregnant! Very happy for her but...

*Girlyhalfwit:* Thanks. Hope that you are ok. Sending you lots of PMA.      

*Freespirit:* Hope that you have had a lovely day. Unfortunately not a bank holiday here so I have been at work all day. 

*MJ:* I hope that your PMA is returning. Stay strong.      

*Jen-v: * Well done on your healthy eating!  I haven't quite managed that yet. My appetite is HUGE on these hormones!! Anyone else feeling like that?     for your test. 

*Cliec:* Hope that you are feeling better soon.  

*Stacey: * All the best for et tomorrow. Will be thinking about you. 

*DMaria: *        Woo hoo!!     on being PUPO. Roll on the 13th September.

*Lorny:* Sorry to hear that you had problems with your clinic today.  I also wonder if they forgot that it was a bank holiday for you down there. Hope that they get in touch early on tomorrow. 

*Candy:* Welcome and congrats on being PUPO.     ALl the best for your 

*Smudge:* I know that it must be so hard but try to stay positive. I certainly know that a number of my friends had brown spots during early pregnancy and were told that it is quite normal.  all is well for you.

*Afm, *just passing time until Wed. Worried that emby won't thaw, that the fluid will be there again and that the slight cramps that I am feeling at the moment is AF on her way! Just need to try and stay positive I guess. Another pregnancy announcement at work as well.

Thought that I would let you know that a friend of mine had a baby girl the other day.  An IVF baby. 

xx


----------



## smudge52

Sorry ladies, i knew id mess up 

Good luck with transfer littlelee, staceysm and lorny......sending you loads of   for a lovely transfer.

Taylor im not sure but i think i remember you saying your transfer was now set for Wednesday, but if not im sending you loads of    aswell

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments you have cheered me up im so glad somebody understands how it feels even when you have a slight little thing, it sends you into a panic so just saying a huge THANK YOU

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Morning - so what happening this morning? *Jen and Vix* - is it you today?                
*Lorny* - hope you get some answers today!
I'm bricking it today as AF due today/tomorrow. Feeling physically sick! Need to get out today and keep busy. Trying desperately to avoid knicker check.
*Candy* - glad you decided to come over and join us.
lots of love


----------



## Little-Lee

Sorry for the lack of personals im thinking if everyone of you though. 
Sending lots of luck to Jen v & vix today    

feeling real nervous about FET today..... Spending tomorrow at my mums and she has a computer so will have a big catch up 
xxxxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

good luck for tomorrow Little Lee


----------



## Lorny

Thank you ladies, you've put a smile back on my face!  Had such a banging headache last night but just got to think that the hospital are dealing with my embies as a priority & that customer service is way down their list! They will be getting a very abrupt call from me at 9am though  . 

Stacey, Tayloe & Little Lee - good luck with ET today, hope it goes as smoothly as possible, get those embies back with mummy where they belong.  

Candy - welcome to this thread, these ladies are fantastic! Congrats on being pupo! 

Smudge - don't you worry, I know easier said than done. It's either implantation or your body adjusting. Try to keep yourself occupied if you're not at work, I found things a bit easier when I had something else to concentrate on.

Vixter & Jenv -  Fingers tightly crossed for you both this morning!  

MJ - everyone is so different on 2ww I had symptoms after a few days & my sister had none at all for the 1st 4 weeks but now has a gorgeous little boy. She had symptoms with her 2 girls in the first couple of weeks but everybody & every pregnancy is so different. Just look after yourself & i try to keep stress levels low.     

AFM update - just received an email from hospital apologising & saying that the embryologist will call me shortly.


----------



## Selk77

Morning all sorry not been on for weeks and doing this on my phone as laptop is broken 
Good luck to all you ladies that are pupo and hope the 2ww us going ok.
Wishing eveyone who has a Fet coming up happy thawing.
Its been so busy on here hard to keep up on phone.
AFM  well on progynova and feel dredfull, bad head,  pains in
My left side and really spaced out hoping this is just the drugs.
So    for everyone x


----------



## DMaria

Morning all, 
Lorny, great that you're back in contact with the hospital! Things will be better today- be careful not to waste too much of your energy today being angry with them- you can give them a boll***ing another time!

Little Lee- it will be fine. Big deep breaths sweetheart- thinking of you

Catch up with everyone later

DM xxx


----------



## Lorny

The embryologist called, he was so nice that I couldn't be angry with him  he said he was very angry that nobody had called me yesterday etc. I'm going in for ET shortly!! Having two day 4 embies transferred, woohoo! He said all 7 thawed well & continued to develop but 2 are clearly ahead of the rest, so rather than leave it til tomorrow & only be allowed one back i'm having the top 2 back today. sooooo excited & not had the time to worry yet, lol!

Sitting in work waiting for OH to collect me & drive me to Bart's would much rather have the whole day off!

Thanks again ladies for all your positivity & advice!

-x-


----------



## jen84

Morning all.

Just a quick update.been for lining scan and its 11mm yay and still got best part of a week to go. So all on track .at train station at min posting on phone.will be on for a longer post when get home.

Jen84


----------



## vixter_1

Hi ladies

Just a quick message to put everyone out of suspense.  Unfortunately the hospital called and it's not good news for me - another BFN  .  Apparently my progesterone levels were ''through the roof'' which accounts for all the sickness.

I am trying to take it all in, while sat here at my desk at work after a weeks holidays.  To stay I am heartbroken is an under statement.

I'm not sure how frequently I will pop up on this board over the next few days as I think me and DH need some time to grieve and think over our options.  We have more embies in the freezer but I am a little sick of being on a fertility study and getting my heart broken again and again.  We will think over our options and decide whether to move to full IVF despite the serious health risks to me with my extreme PCOS.

Today it just all seems too far out of reach and like its never meant to be.  To make it worse I have to stay on the meds until Thurs where I have a follow up blood test just to rule out late implantation so I have to cope with the sickness for nothing.

I wanted to thank everyone for all the wonderful support throughout this and I still continue to wish you all the luck in the world - I would really hate for someone else to feel how I feel right now so I hope for only good news on this board from now on.  

Speak to you all again very soon - and thanks for being there and relating, I'd have been lost without you  

JenV I hope you got better news?

V X


----------



## dk600

GOOD LUCK today *Lorny*


----------



## stell

Morning lovely FF girlies,

Yet again I spend some time away from here and 5 pages to catch up!  

Vixter - so so sorry about BFN.     I know how heartbroken you must be! You need to take time to think over your options and decide what you both want to do and that it's right for you. Take care hun.  

Candy - welcome to the the thread   and to cluc PUPO     . Everyone is so lovely here and supportive. Tho sometimes it's hard to keep up if you miss a few hours!  

Lorny - so sorry no one rang from hospital yesterday! You maust have been upset and worried.   But excellent news you are going for ET today   Look forward to you joining club PUPO later and that your embies snuggle in nicely. 

Stacey and Little Lee - best of luck for ET today    Looking forward to news you are all PUPO later 

JenV - thinking of you today and sending lots                and       that it will be good news for you.

Sugarpie - try to stay strong for tomoro. Know how worrying it is. Sending you lots of     and      your embies thaw properly   Know what you mean by trying to be happy for other people who are pregnant...

Smudge - hope you are still staying positive hun. Heres a littel extra from me      

Jen84 - glad you on track. Not loong to go. Stay positive   

AFM - Nothing much happening. Few cramps on and off. Trying to stay     through this    Went to pictures last nite and just relaxing today! 

Hope everyone is okay and staying           

Sorry if i missed anyone out! Sending lots of      and some          to you all

Stella x x


----------



## jen-v

Vixter   I'm so, so sorry - there's nothing I can say  
My test was inconclusive - had a bad night being ill and had to drink loads of water, so this morning although I spent ages squinting next to the window trying to see a cross, I think it was so faint as not to be there at all - will try again later and promise to let you all know. I could really do with some   as i'm trying to hold it together. Back to work today, so at least I have something to do.
Sorry no personals, but am thinking of all the FET ladies


----------



## Swanage

Good morning ladies, it's been about 60 pages since I was last on so just had a good two weeks trying to catch up? You have all been busy bees   I can't belive how many of us are having fet this month! I'm going in today for transfer with 2 embies so very nervous, there is lots of people going in today so I just want to say good luck. Can I ask should I still be eating pineapple after the ET? Never got to this stage before due to ohss so bit nervous I'll mess it up! Well I'll make sure I stay up to date with you all now and good luck ladies xx


----------



## lilgem

morning ladies iv been on ff for afew months but not really posted as i didnt know where i fitted in, im lookin for treatment buddie im due to start my 2nd fet on 16th sept (( feels like ages away)). 

i started ivf in 2010 i had 18 eggs collected but developed hyper stimulation so had to put treatment on hold 9 embies got frozen, feb 2011 started frozen cycle afew days b 4 transfer i had  Hydrosalpinx so had to put treatment on hold. so here i am again waiting to start 2nd frozen.

had anyone else due to start or been in a similar situation,
much love and baby dust to u all 
gemma xx


----------



## freespirit.

Vixter , I truely am so very very sorrry :''-( I really thougt it was 'your time' , This is so unfair :-( Jen V , please keep us posted hun ++++++ Back later x x x


----------



## babysparkle

Vixter   I'm so sorry for you   I think we all hope that the tx we are having could be 'the one' and it's soul destroying when it's not  

Jen hope you get a definite answer soon, and that you feel better    

Lorry good luck with the transfer  

Swanage good luck also  

Good luck to anyone else, on my phone so I am having trouble scrolling back to see what's what!


----------



## stell

Swanage - best of luck for your transfer today. Hopefully here good news you are PUPO later  

Lilgem - sorry can't relate to your experience but all us girls on here had or having FET. Best of luck for your up and coming FET 

Stella x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Sorry -just flying through!!
Vix _ so sorry to hear your news - sending you an ernormous hug!
Jen - fingers crossed.  My last pregnancy was a very faint line for a couple of days - she's now 7!!!!


----------



## DMaria

Jen84- well done with lining! Have you an ET date?
Hi Swanage- best of luck with ET, hope it goes smoothly, no idea about the pineapple, sorry. 
Hi Lilgem - not been in your exact situation but we're all FET girls here with many different stories, so I'm sure you'll find it supportive. 

Good luck Lorny!

DM x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

oh and good luck Lorny!
Hi new girls and repeat FF girlies - looking forward to chatting with you


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Baby - am enjoying the diary - are you sure you're not attending some pyschic fair rather than a clinic


----------



## Cliec

Vixter  so sorry honey. We are all thinking of you both. Lots of  s be good to each other. 

Jen - a cross is a cross is a cross so everything still crossed for you later.   

Lorny - good luck hon.   that all goes well.
Love and   to everyone.

Cliec x


----------



## Lorrainerowland

Hiya I'm new to this site....  

I'm on my 1st cycle of Icsi FET due to me having mild case of ohss so I'm now on 1mg progynova 2 every morning for the past 4days then on thursaday its 2 morning and 2 night till Saturday then I'll do one day of 2 morning 2afternoon and 2night then I have a appointment for my scan on morning and I'm hoping my lining is thick enough.

What is the measurements for lining? 

I'm always normally spot on with my cycle 28days exactly so will that give me a better chance of getting a thick enough lining after 11 days of taking progynova? 

Thank you for reading x


----------



## stell

Welcome Lorraine  

This is such a fab and supportive thread just hope you can keep up with everything and everyone although I struggle too. Cleic has made a table with everyones details so she will probably be able to add yours. 

I am on my first ICSI FET cycle. Fresh cycle didn't work but had    left and had my ET last Tuesday. Sorry I can't really help with the thickness of lining as my clinic just told me mine was perfect for ET at scan but sure someone else can.  Before ET and now still I am on 2mg of progynova three times a day and started using pessaries 3 days before scan. 
Best of luck for your scan on Monday sneding you lots of     that your lining is thick enough. 

Lots of     and some    to everyone

 stella x


----------



## Lorrainerowland

Thank you stell and good luck to you x 

I'm excited hehe x


----------



## smudge52

Just a quick one as on lunch, 

Vixter im so so sorry i really thought this was it for you, sending you huge    but nothing i say is going to take the pain away but will be thinking of you xxx

Lorny good luck today xxx  

Jen, im sure any kind of line counts!!! sending you more


----------



## dk600

Hello *Lorraine* I think the lining has to be over 7 but they like it 10 and over. Mine was nearly 13 so i think its easy to increase the lining (although i had a BFN, so maybe it was too thick  )


----------



## Lorrainerowland

Sorry to hear that dk600 x


Thanks for your reply xxx


----------



## Cliec

Welcome Lorraine and hi Dk.
Barts wanted my lining 8mm plus. On second scan was ready then had FET 4 days after. I hope that helps.   Not sure about too thick, I wondered abiut that last time    
I will update our table tonight when we know how the new pupo ladies are. 
  

    

Cliec


----------



## jen84

hi all 

welcome lorraine, my clinic says it likes the lining above 8mm . lots of luck with your tx  

vixter i'm really sorry    

DM thanks. my et date is sheduled in for 8th sept.

jen any more news yet hun ? keeping fingers crossed x

to all having et today i hope evrything is going well   will be checking in later for PUPO announcements  

sugerpielaura is your thaw tomorrow?? if so i'm keeping fingers crossed that it all goes to plan .

hope everyone else is doing ok .

afm - had lots of information told to me at the clinic thismorning it was very early i'm supprised i could focus properly   i have a whole new list of when to stop injections and when to start cyclogest and to keep taking progynova and then with thawing to think about and phone call to be waiting for my head is    lining is 11mm when had scan thismorning so next stage is the thaw which is 5th sept  because its a day 2 embie and they want to get it to blast the embryologist is going to ring me on day of thaw( hopefully it will thaw ok    )  and each day after to let me know how its progressing up untill et which is the 8th. its getting close and i'm excited and extreamly nerveous.  gonna send you all lots of         and     

love to all jen 84 x x


----------



## Candy x

Hi Ladies, Wow you all talk so must, I missed a few hours and theres pages   lol

I apologise now if i miss anyone whos wrote to me,Im new to this so please bare with me  

CLEIC - Thanks for the warm welcome and thanks for adding me to the list   Ive had 1 Compact Morula Emby transferred on day 3, Ive been fine since ET a little pain and cramps but nothing major.How are you holding out?

SMUDGE - Thanks for the warm welcome,I hope what your experienceing is implantation  

SUGARPIELAURA - Thanks for the warm welcome, How lovely about your friend whos had a ivf baby girl,Congrats to her,It give me hope  

GIRLYHALFWIT - Hi again   we spoke on the other thread i believe! I hope you get through today with not too much worry,Thinking of you and i hop your AF stays way clear!!  

LORNY - Thanks for the warm welcome, I hope you feeling ok..x

STELL - Thanks for the warm welcome, I no what you mean about missing a few hours - there pages since i last was on   I will try my best to keep up x

LORRAINEROWLAND - Welcome, Im also a newbie   My Lining was 11 when i went for my scan, My Clinic like it to be over 8mm anywere over that is fine i think. Goodluck x

I BELIEVE THERES A FEW OF YOU TESTING - I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD AND I REALLY HOPE YOU HET YOU BFP YOU DESERVE          XXX

Well My clinic just rang me, None of my other embys were good enough to refreeze,two made it to blast but were too poor quality to refreeze they were Grade 3s, so this is our only shot, Please emby stick  

Love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## taylor1977

Hi all,  I have 2 lovely snow bunnies on board !!!! All went well, they said one was exactly the same as it was a fresh and the other was slightly behind but they seemed really pleased. 

X x x


----------



## Lorrainerowland

Hi candy was that result from you first scan? And what was you taking and for how long? X


----------



## DMaria

Woohooo Taylor Congrats      

Hope you have a nice relaxing afternoon

Dmx


----------



## stell

Congrats on being PUPO taylor.  Woo Hoo!      

Hope your embies are snuggling in nicely and you are taking it easy. 

Stella x x


----------



## jen84

Congratulations Taylor on being PUPO x x


----------



## jen-v

Doesn't look promising, but I have to wait for another test tomorrow  - aarggghhh!!!   Off to bed for a bit as have completely run out of go / pma. Thanks so much for everyone's support today. Great news, Taylor   x


----------



## Little-Lee

Thinking of you vix  

Jen v - hope your ok  

to everyone iv missed im thinking of you all

i now have one beautiful day 5 blast on board.... OTD 12 September 

DM - i will pm you soon hun x

xxxx


----------



## DMaria

Yipeee Little Lee     
Congrats on being PUPO! 
Hope ET went OK in the end - will hear from you later cycle bud xxxx

You've also made me realise that I have my OTD wrong on the table - mine is the same day as you (not sure why it's not a day earlier..!).

*Cliec *honey, when you get a chance can you change my OTD to 12th September? SIlly me got all confused 

Jen-v - still have my fingers crossed - will catch up with you tomorrow then!
DMx


----------



## vixter_1

Hi Cliec, could you just remove me from the list please.  Not sure I could face looking at that BFN.  Thank you.

And thanks to everyone for their support.  Been a hell of a day but nearly home time and hugs from hubby awaiting


----------



## Cliec

Congratulations Lorny and Little lee on being PUPO   
Welcome to the  gang. X 

 I will do Vix on pc soon   so so sorry but hugs are good. X 

Cliec


----------



## Lorny

Jen - that's a great lining hunny! Roll on ET

Vixter - i'm so sorry to hear your news, get some rest & have some time alone with DH to let your emotions out. 

Swanage - hope transfer went smoothly today!

Lorraine - hiya & welcome to this thread aka FF sisterhood! 

Little Lee & Taylor - Congrats on being pupo!!     

Taylor - when's your OTD?

AFM - had the best transfer out of all 3 so far, went so smoothly I was really pleased was painless for a change! I've got 2 embies on board both 4 days, one a 9 cell & the other a 10 cell! Fingers crossed these little one's are sticky   OTD is 13th September, that feels so far away right now but i'm sure it will creep up on me in no time!

-x-


----------



## DMaria

Fantastic Lorny- really glad ET worked out so well for you in the end! Congratulations! 
DMxx


----------



## Em Mac17

hey all, 

Well i have been away for the weekend and have missed too much to catch up on.

A massive welcome to all the new ladies hope you all ok today.    

Vixter - I am really thinking of you    so sorry hunni this can be such a cruel journey look after yourself xx

Jenv- oh your poor head must be all over the place but is a feint line not still a line dont give up hope            xx

Lorny & little lee - Yeah          your PUPO thats fab news hope they settle in well xx

hope everyone else doing well am finding it hard keeping up as only can come on in evening and am soooo tired at the moment, but still thinking of you all in my absence.

AFM - well had a lovely weekend with DH but back to work today and have been feeling a bit low really and huge, feel like i have gained soooo much weight I hate it, weighed myself this morning anf have never been this heavy    think its time i quit the whole milk etc cant do weight watchers at the same time.  sorry bit blue today sure PMA will be back tomorrow      

love to all xx


----------



## Lorny

DMaria - thank you hunny! when's your OTD? Are we just a day apart?

EmMac - thanks hunny! Glad you had a lovely break with DH, i'm in desperate need of a holiday....it's been way to long! Don't worry about the weight gain hunny it's all part & parcel & hopefully you'll be gaining more over the next 9 months!!     

Jenv - I find the normal pregnancy tests a bit uncertain myself & i'm never sure if I can see the second line or not so i'd recommend using a clearblue digital if there's any doubt in your mind.   

Lorna
-x-


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies I now have two frosties on bord I test next Thursday!  Good luck to every1 who also went today I hope you all get BFP and I'll check daily to see how every1 is doing. Xx


----------



## Cliec

Congratulations Swanage on being PUPO    


C


----------



## DMaria

Congratulations Swanage, welcome to PUPO club! How come your test date is so soon! I'm jealous!

Lorny, my OTD is 12th Sept, so we're very close

EmMac! Glad to see you back and that you had a nice time- Wales wasn't it? It's really hard to keep the spirits up sometimes so sending you a little hug. 

Stacey- where are you Hun? Did ET go OK?

Hope everyone else is doing well
MJ how are you this evening? Nervous I'm sure so big hugs for you. 

DM xxxx


----------



## DMaria

Nearly forgot! 
Sugarpie- all the best for tomorrow!

Smudge- are you doing OK today?


----------



## smudge52

Hi everyone hope your all ok.

sorry its just a quick one congratulations to all our pupo ladies, sorry im on my way to bed so not really up to doing personals today, my pma has just hit rock bottom, tmi coming, had a little brown discharge today and then after i removed the crinone gel tube it was a little pink, on top of this, i had pink when i wipe.  This is all exactly the same as last time so now thinking my period is on its way.  

sorry ladies hope your all doing well though xxx


----------



## Cliec

Smudge - don't lose faith.   
Please try and stay positive and calm.      

Hang on in there honey.  


Cliec


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , It's been kinda a busy day for me today , DH back at work so no help with DS , as a result feeling quite pooped . Booty is now sooo sore and swollen , really starting to get me down if i'm honest , also wondering if i'm starting with DS snuffles , great when your on immune drugs eh ...... Anyway enough from me . I'm sorry but i can't keep up with everything and everyone today (still on phone not been on pc )  Vixter , sending more hugs to you sweetheart :'-( JenV praying so hard for you +++ Little lee and Taylor Welcome to the PUPO club  Sugar , sending you loadsa +++ for a smooth ET tomorrow  . Smudge , hun try and rest up a little if you can , i know your upset and your mind is in overdrive , but it dosen't necissarily mean the worst ((((((hugz))))))) Hello to all the new ladies  And sorry to everyone i missed x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Oops , sorry i'm useless on my phone , Lorny , Woo hoo you too PUPO  Congrats hun x x x


----------



## stell

Congrats Lorny, Little Lee and Swanage on your ET and welcome to club PUPO        Hope you all are taking it easy and letting your embies snuggle in well.

Smudge - try and stay   hun. sending you  

EmMac - glad you had a lovely weekend with your DH

Freespirit - hope your sore   isn't getting you too down. 

Jenv - keep   and    you get the ggod news you want.

Sugarpie - lots o luck for tomoro and a smooth ET  

Feeling a bit of pain tonite so gonna have an early nite.

Sending lots of      to everyone

Stella x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Stell - have a lovely early night, think i may do that too

smudge - oh hunni, this could be implantation bleeding so could be v good sign, i know you will think the worst thats just how we all are, sending you loads of    and PMA       xx

freespirit - hope you ok after been run off your feet maybe early night all round is needed xx

Dmaria - hey hun yes it was wales well remembered was just what I needed.  hope you doing ok x

swanage - congrats on being PUPO my lovely, now the fun symptom spotting begins, sticky vibes to you xx

sugar - good luck for ET tomorrow hope all goes smooth     xx

off to bed for me ladies night xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Smudeg52-  Just read your post and please try and stay positive.  I had AF cramping and spotting all through my 2ww and I now have a son.

Well after all my worries my 3 embies survived the thaw and we now have 1 grade B 8 cell and 1 grade C 6 cell on board.  

I for one will not be taking it easy at all in the 2ww, due to my 20 month old son constantly wanting to be carried around and jumping all over me.  Lets hope they are strong ones!

My OTD is 12.09.11, but I am sure that I will sneak a first response test in a day or 2 earlier : )

Of to bed now, as it has been a long day today.

Hugs and good luck to you ladies in the 2ww.

Stacey
x


----------



## ruthybee

Evening Ladies,

Just thought I'd pop on and say congrats to those who are now PUPO, sending you all some    for the 2ww and good luck to those who are due to test soon, I'll be    for you all to get the BFP's that you deserve  .

AFM: Well my AF arrived today (on time for once  ). Started on the first set of pills now and due to do my Prostap jab in 14 days time.  So we've got a few weeks to wait, so I'm just trying to eat sensibly etc etc.  We are planning to have 2 blast put back but it all depends on the thaw.  So we are just going to try and keep our    now in preparation.

Thinking of you all, will keep everything crossed for you   .

Ruthybee


----------



## cosmicgirl

Just a quick one for me as my bed is calling me.

Smudge hun remember it's never over until Aunt Flo shows herself so try to keep strong   

Vixter so seriously gutted for you hun, hope you got that hug from your DH when you finished work and you're both looking after each other   

Jen V keeping my fingers crossed that cross will appear tomorrow for you hun   

Congrats to all the ladies that became PUPO today, sorry can't remember all names and didn't want to leave any out.  Sending positive vibes and lots of     for your 2ww girlies.

AFM had my scan today and lining is 9.9mm and looking good despite Saturday's bleed, I've got to ring them if I get anymore bleeding but if everything goes to plan I'm in on Monday 5th for transfer.  Had my last d/r sniff tonight and also started the crinone gel.

Hello to everyone else and just want to spread a bit of     and      around.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Hubby bogged computer all night so trying to post on phone. Will be brief and cstch up tom. 

Vixter: I'm so sorry. Sending u massive hugs. 

Jen v: all the best for tom. Everything crossed for u. 

Many congrats to all pupo ladies today. Everything crossed for u all. 

Atm,really Dodgy bowel today. Anyone else get that on treatment? Emby being thawed at 10am tom and hoping for transfer at 1.30. Fingers crossed all goes to plan and no fluid this time. 

Xx


----------



## MJ in London

Vixster, I'm so sorry to hear your news. You must be devastated. I am sending you a huge hug and wish you every strength as you absorb this and think about next steps. 

Jen-v, sorry to hear it is still unclear for you. That must be really tense. I'm really hoping for the best for you hon. 

Welcome to all the newbies! Sorry for no personals, I'm on my phone so it's hard to keep up right now. 

Sorry for those of you on the 2WW who are struggling today, especially my ET buddy Smudge. Stay strong girls and remember it's never over til it's over.

Congrats on being PUPO to Lorny, LittleLee, Taylor, Swanage and Stacey - what a big day!! Hugs and sticky vibes to you all. 

Sugarpie, good luck with ET today! 
Hope i've not missed anyone else who has ET today, but good luck if you do! 

AFM, I'm in Dorset on hols which is lovely. We had a nightmare getting down here due to M3 closures but it's all worth it to be by the seaside. It's so relaxing to be able to walk along the beach. I've even resisted POAS a day early and might even wait til Friday if I can. 

Hugs to all, 
MJ. xxx


----------



## freespirit.

On tenterhooks here waiting for JenV's news .......


----------



## Little-Lee

Jen V -     Today turns out to be a very happy day for you hun


----------



## stell

Morning girls,

Sugrapie - best of luck for today with your ET.   your embies thaw and you have a smooth tx. Will check you are PUPO later.   

JenV - i am on tenderhooks too wating for jens news. Hope you are ok?  

Mj - hope you are enjoying your hols in Dorset. Sounds lovely!  

Hope I havent missed anyone having ET or scans today. If i have sorry and best of luck.    

AFM - woke up through the nite with agonising lower abdominal pains!   Only lasted about 10 mins and eased and havent fekt them since but feeling a bit worried and got bad feeling bout it all! Trying to stay   but it's hard! DH says not to worry tho he just turned over when I woke up and went back to sleep!  

Stella x x


----------



## Little-Lee

to all you lovely FF's

I'm going to try do some personals..... I hope I don't miss anyone 

*Cliec* - Your a super star with this table you have done big  to you! Please can you put 3rd time lucky for me 

*Swanage* - Yippie for being PUPO Sending lots of  during your , Like DM I am also jealous you get to test sooner then us 

*Smudge* - How are you today? try not to loose your  I know its hard but we are all here for you if you need to 'talk' 

*Freespirit* - Hows the  today, I cant remember are you using the gestone injections? I had them on my last tx and I got a reaction to them and sometimes my  still hurts now (3 months later), Hope your ok hunnie 

*Lorny* -  for POPU, stay strong through your   

*SugerPie* -   Good luck for ET today  

*Em Mac* - Hope you are enjoying your holiday  and the  is shining for you

*Staceysm* -  Yippie for PUPO Sending you lots of luck hun.

*Ruthybee* - Sending lots of  for you tx...... stay strong 

*CosmicGirl* - Good luck for Monday, not that long now 

*Vixter* - Thinking of you  

*MJ* - Enjoy the beach! I live in Scarborough which is right near the sea 

*Taylor* -  for being PUPO keeping everything crossed for you

*Stell* - Hope your ok?! sending you some  

*DM* - I hope you are ok, I have pm'd you this morning  xxxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone but thinking of you all      

Love Lea xxxxx


----------



## Swanage

Thanks ladies I too now am wondering why I am testing so much earlier? They were frozen at day 6 does this make a difference?
Vixter: thinking of you x
Good luck to everyone getting ready for tx and thous waiting for BFP x
Just a quick question I asked before but still not sure is it good to eat pineapples ATM! 
Love swanage x


----------



## jen-v

hello ladies,
PG test still inconclusive this morning - DP and me both thought we saw the faintest, thinnest extra line, but it was almost invisible and vanished before our eyes, so we may both have been halucinating.  Doesn't look good, but I'm having a blood test to be sure. Thanks so much for supporting me - I've had zero pma these last couple of days - I don't feel too upset right now, just resigned to the worst. It was a bit sad, I packed all my drugs, needles etc. away this morning so I don't have to do it later.
Great news about this week's FETs - sending lots of  to everyone
*Smudge* - my clinic info says a little bit of bleeding is normal, so please don't worry. *Stell * too - pains could be anything - the hormones do funny things to our uterus! 
*Em mac* -  don't let yourself worry too much about your weight right now - you can't exactly diet on tx, and what we are going through is all so very hard without beating yourself up about this too. I'm also looking a bit enormous, but think, well, that can wait for a bit. I think its less painful to have a bit of flab for the injections anyway!
*freespirit* sympathy for your  i now have a big painful bruise on one side - I think DP misfired yesterday - ouch! Generally its been ok, though. 
Hello to everyone else, I am following your news, and hi new ladies - I know you will enjoy this thread, the ladies here are brilliant!  good luck with your journeys
Sending  and  to everyone who needs it (including me!) jen-v xxx

ps *swanage* I gather from ff posts that pineapple juice (heat treated) is great up to FET (not fresh or pieces), I've found info less clear about benefits afterwards (but perhaps I've just not found it) - but I did scale it down a bit after FET as I was a bit nervous of it. I wasn't sure whether it was meant to be good for building up lining, or implantation, or both, I think its the 'selenium', but I have that in my multivit anyway. Someone else is bounds to know more.


----------



## freespirit.

Swanage , NO don't eat pineapples hun , just drink juice , 100% pure ,  not from concentrate if you can , the best i have found is Tropicana in Tesco on a 3 for 2 offer x


----------



## vixter_1

Hi everyone, 

Thanks so much for all the kind comments / messages.  Your support is really appreciated.  Am doing ok, throwing myself into work which is my usual reaction to these things ( I forever struggle with the career vs motherhood dilemma and when motherhood seems out of reach I grab tighter to the career).  Meeting with the DR to discuss the cycle tomorrow.  Have just learned that Belgian law means we have to use the one remaining grade A embie before changing my treatment (to full on IVF).  So I assume the DR will say to start preparing for my FET in about 5-6 weeks - it goes quickly in Belgium I know but I also know DH and I and this kind of quick turnaround doesn't give us time to get agitated or frustrated with the process, it makes us feel in control with a clear plan and for both of this is is very important.  Different people have different ways of coping and planning the next stage has always been mine. 

In the meantime we are taking time to invest in each other and have already planned a nice weekend away (and I think I will use the next couple of weeks to try and shift this flabby infertile belly - thank you meds!). 

Anyway, I won't go on and spread too much negativity on this board, this should be a happy place full of possibilities and I hope for all of you that it is.   

Thanks again for the all the support

V X


----------



## freespirit.

Oh Jen (((((hugz))))) this is going on far too long , i wouldn't be suprised if your next post said you were hairless ! Sooooo hopingfor good news re te blood test , when will you get the results ? Smudge darlin , how are you feeling today ? I have acupuncture this afternoon , so hoping that will help with overall emotions of it all x


----------



## freespirit.

Vix , sorry i'm on the phone and we posted at the same time , darlin big big hugs , your sounding very focused , and i think a weekend awsy is just the ticket , and please don't apologise for coming here and posting about anything , y hear me , were still all here for you x x x


----------



## Cliec

Good luck for xfer today Sugerpielaura. Really hope it goes smoothly.   

Jen - there is always a chance, hope the bloods help you honey      

I think we all need a bit of a top up on           

Afm, its DH's 40th today and managed to make tea in bed but couldn't face cooking. I hope we have a good day. Feeling a bit 'normal' really apart from smells. This really is the longest 2 wks ever .  

Looking forward to catching up on news later, soil update table then as editing by phone is tricky  

Lol
Cliec


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Only on 2 wee mins but wanted to let you know that our little embie survived the thaw!    Was 4AA blast when frozen and is now a 2AA but that's apparently totally normal and hopefullw will be back to 4 by the time of et which is at 1.30pm.  Leaving in about 30 mins but still to get organised!

Quick Q:  Can I wear make up for et?  Not to impress or anything   but I was at work this morning so have a bit on.  Will pop on to check before I head in 20 mins to see if anyone can help me.  Also,how full does my bladder need to be?  I am bursting at the moment!!  Wondering if I could empty and then drink until transfer in an hour??

As always, thanks.  Sorry no personals but will read back later when    hopefully I am PUPO for the very first time ever!!  Stay away fluid!

xx


----------



## Little-Lee

Sugerpie - Dont empty your bladder until after ET - i held mine for 3 hours the fuller it can be the better..... lots of luck to you xxxx


----------



## jen-v

Hi Sugarpielaura - great news about your embie! They told me no makeup, and full bladder - but I think the bladder advice varies from clinic to clinic, so may be worth ringing them. jen-v


----------



## Lorny

Sugarpielaura - I went to the loo twice within the hour before my appt, then just drunk a bottle of Ribena about 20 mins before & I was fine. I think I must have the smallest bladder in the world  I can't hold it for more than 30 mins if i've had a drink, lol. I think it's worse when i'm at hospital though because i'm anxious! I was allowed to wear make up for ET just not for EC. Glad your little one thawed well, fingers crossed for a smooth transfer! 

-x-


----------



## jen-v

BFN for me, not surprised, but still so sad.    Just wanted to say its really helped to be on this journey with everyone here, its been really good to get to know you a bit, and hopefully we'll stay in touch on ff. 
I feel like vixter and don't want to bring people down with sad news when there's still so, so much to be hopeful about on this thread; i'll keep an eye out for your news and will   for good news but probably won't be posting for a bit, 
jen-v xxx


----------



## Candy x

Jen, very sorry about your bfn hun, I wish you all the luck in the future         xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Jen V , I'm so so sorry to hear your news , it really is so unfair , I know words can't ease the pain , and i wish you strength in the coming days


----------



## dk600

Really sorry *jen*.......... stay strong


----------



## freespirit.

Well you guessed it ladies , i made it to the computer at last , not for long mind , but boy is it nice to see you all on here and not on that tiny tiny phone screen with no graphics 
So whilst i'm here i want to wish* MJ* so much    for tomorrow  Please bring us all some good news 
*Sugar* , Fantabbitastic news on your ET , sending you lots of very   
*Cliec *, To see your list in 'real life' is something else - top job there hunnibun  How are you doing my PUPO testing partner 

Well i had a smidge of good new today , my Chili Peppers CD arrived







not that DS has let me listen to it yet  , but am looking forward to the ear candy tonight  Also on the good news front , i am so very very pleased to say my  isn't as swollen or as sore today , please let me not of spoken too soon ......
Had accupuncture today and the practitioner said i was doing very well , that i was very chilled and my earth energy was good - so hope that's all good !
Feeling a bit heavy 'down below ' which i don't know if it's good or bad  AF would of been here tomorrow , but i think the prontogest would keep her at bay anyway , please god , let it it work 

To everyone in the PUPO gang 
         

And to everyone awaiting ET 
           

​


----------



## Cliec

Jen I am so so sorry honey.  
This is the worst time ever. Look after yourselves and be kind to yourself. Love to you both.   

Freespitit - this is the longest 2 weeks 8 think, or maybe its because i'm on holiday   but boy its going slowly.  
Feeling ok thanks, just not keen on smells and left boob very tender! 
Loving the sticky vibes  

Sugar pie Laura - everything crossed for you   

Hope everyone else is doing ok          

Cliec.


----------



## freespirit.

Cliec said:


> Feeling ok thanks, just not keen on smells and left boob very tender!


Loving you not liking smells , tis a good sign me thinks


----------



## Cliec

Oh I do hope so. 
   
Are you testing on Tuesday? It seams sooooo far away. Was thinking of doing a backup on Sunday before back to school on day 12 ?  
Poor DH has had to do loads on his birthday but he says he doesn't mind  

Feet up again watching the gold fish, he is our lucky colour after all         

Cliec


----------



## stell

Jen so sorry bout your news. Best of luck in whateva you both decide to do.   

Sugarpie - hope your ET went well.     

Freespirit - gald your   is not feeling as swollen. Enjoy listening to your new CD.  

Still feel a bit down by all the pain I was having last night.   But my lovely mother in law took me out to lunch to cheer me up.   Still trying to keep   as much as I can.

Lots of     to everyone and  

Stella x


----------



## freespirit.

Back on the small screen lol . Cliec , yes i'm gonna aim for Tuesday as it's OTD , and i think early testing can cause more heartache and frustration iyswim , tough i fully understand in certain circumstances why some ppl need to do it . Refresh me what stage were embies ? x  Stella , how lovely of your MIL to takeyou for lunch , i think i'm aproaching te stage where i'm needing a distraction too .....


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies, 

jen im sooooo sorry to hear your news and will be thinking of you   

Just a quick one from me as dont seem to be able to cope at the moment.....I had brown discharge (actually think it was brown crinone) but today have had pink when i wipe, just like when af arrives.  I think it is way too late for implantation. Also did another silly thing and poas and it came up negative - this is 9dp5dt so def prob too late for implantation.  my head is telling me its all over  

Good luck mj and everyone else having transfer, i have been keeping a look out for you all, but just cant get my head round things sorry for the down negative me post xxx


----------



## Cliec

Smudge, I totally understand you poas.  
But it is NOT necessarily all over.  
With Bob I had lots of brown crinone and bleeding, which really scared my, then did test which was bfp, then had scan and was all ok, if i hadn't been so ill who knows? But 4 weeks after bleeding I was stool carrying a healthy Bob.    
So don't give up hope. There is no such thing as a false positive, but we can get false negatives. X
Take it easy tonight and call clinic, they may increase crinonen are you in eve only? May advise am too.

Freespirit - Harry was 3 days before frozen and xfered on day if thaw, from 7 to only 4 cells,

Cliec


----------



## freespirit.

Smudge (((hugz))) I'm so sorry to hear your still spotting and that you got a BFN on the stick , but please listen here to me . Although i can fully appreciate how down feel and how over you think it is , it's a fact that people can and do spot and bleed and test negative early before they test positive on OTD , 9 dpt could and is very likely to be too early to get an accurate result . Please don't do nything daft , and continue your meds , don't give up hun +++++++++++++ x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

On my phone but here goes!

Swange: many congrats on being  pupo . Woo hoo!

Lilgem: welcome. This is such a positive and supportive thread. 

Lorraine: welcome too. My clinic wants lining over 6mm for et. I had et on day 17 of progynova but everyone is different. 

Jen84: thanks. 11mm fab for lining. Positive vibes for thaw on 5th and et on 8th. 

Candy: hoping that ur emby sticks. It only takes one. 

Taylor: woo hoo on being pupo. 

Littlelee and DMaria: thanks for bladder advice lea and congrats being pupo ladies. We all have same otd. Hope 12th arrives quickly. 

Lorny: woo hoo. Pupo. Roll on 13th. Thanks for advice earlier. 

Em: Hope work was ok today? I'm also feeling that way about weight. I have a huge round tummy. 

Smudge: sorry to hear bout the blood and that you are down,tho totally understand why. Try to stay positive. 

Stacey: many congrats on being pupo. I also test on 12th. 

Ruthybee: All go now. Good luck with it all. 

Cosmicgirl: 9.9mm lining is fab. Roll on 5th for et. 

Mj: glad u r having a relaxing time in dorset. Enjoy. 

Stella: sorry bout ur pain. Try to stay positive and glad u had nice lunch with mother in law. 

Vixter: I do the same and also focus on work. Helps,me get thro it all. Good luck for meeting tomorrow and weekend away sounds fab. 

Cliec: thanks. Smell issue sounds like great sign. Fingers crossed. 

Jen v: thanks for advice earlier. I'm so sorry hunni. Sending u massive hugs (((  ))). Thinking about u. 

Freespirit: chili peppers cd arriving is great. I ordered few dvds but not arrived yet! Also good news about ur ass. Hope af stays away. 

Afm,wee emby thawed well and was, 4AA blast at transfer. No fluid which was also great. So im finally pupo!!  et was fine. Really quick. Bout 10mins. Hardest part was I was abs bursting for toilet. Struggled to keep it in. After,was told to lie for 5 mins,which I did,then HAD to get up and pee! Hoping this hasn't done any damage? Don't know what I was expecting but don't feel any different at all. Otd is 12th. My clinic aren't keen on me taking hpt. Said could get false positive or false negative so theyd prefer just to do my bloods. Anyone else have that?? Had acupuncture after et and now lazing about at home. 

Sorry for typos and text talk but on phone. Tried to put smileys in but tjey keep going to random plaves!!

Xx


----------



## DMaria

Smudge poor you  It's so frustrating getting these symptoms, when the meds can induce symptoms which are both like pg and like AF. I understand completely why you POAS- I got AF before OTD for both of my last cycles. I'm keeping my fingers crossed fir you that it's just some spotting and you will have better news on OTD. 
On the same note, Cliec and Freespirit- I probably will do an early POAS sometime next week, as AF is due Thursday, and I want to be a little bit prepared! I know I can get false negatives, but at least I wouldn't be in total shock if AF arrives. FreeS- glad to hear you had a nice acupuncture session, def something I must look into, if I can get a good recommendation. 
Cliec- I'm sure your DH was happy just to have you watch the goldfish for his birthday!
Sugarpie.... Dying to hear how you got on?! Oh, just saw your post, congrats!!!
Congrats Stacey- PUPO!!!
Stell- that was really nice if your MIL to bring you for lunch!
Afm, feeling incredibly tired today, and a little sad.  I might go back to work tomorrow for distraction, even though I'm still feeling quite dizzy from prog. 
Hope the rest of you are doing well, good lining cosmicgirl!
love to all
DMaria xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi thanks ladies, im finding this so hard this time, 4th tansfer and its taking its toll im   that I could be wrong, but running out of fight. sorry to bring a downer to the thread.  catch up with you all soon love to all and thinking about you all xxxx


----------



## babysparkle

Good evening everyone  

I'm so sorry jen-v   it's a truly horrible time when the outcome isn't the one we deserve   

Smudge, I really hope the spotting stops asap  

Stell hope you enjoyed your lunch  

Freespirit glad your botty isn't as sore today  

Cliec I like your goldfish idea, maybe we should all get one to watch   therapeutic and orange! Perfect  

Congrats on your embie sugarpielaura, that's great news   Hope transfer went well 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, no exciting news from Camp Sparkle, waiting for prostap to do it's thing, patiently waiting   xxx

Oh was just going to post and saw 3 others had posted........

DMaria    work does provide a good distraction but..........it's work! Hope you feel better soon

Sugarpie just seen your new post, yay!! You must be delighted   At my hospital, you walk into the theatre for transfer and afterwards you get straight up and walk out   Said it's how they've always done it and they aren't going to drop out  

Smudge, an extra


----------



## stell

Smudge - poor you. Sorry you are still spotting but try to stay positive   Big  . Toatally understand why you would want to POAS. 

DMaria - think it's all these meds that make you so tired. Know what you mean by wanting to keep distracted tho I'm not looking forward to going back to work!  

Sugarpie - congrats on officially being PUPO      Hope you are taking it easy and letting your embie snuggle in well!   Gald it went well! My clinic prefer to do just bloods too but I think by the time Sunday comes round I may be tempted! Also when i had ET they didn't say lie down. Got up and walked straight out. 

an extra bit of     and some     to everyone

Stella x


----------



## Cliec

Evening ladies, what a roller coaster day today. 

Sugerpielaura - congrats on PUPO honey  

Cosmic - great lining - all ready for FET then eh?   

Littlelee - going to update the list in a mo so will fill in your details too.  

Smudge - hope things are improving toning and everything crossed  

Sending love luck and       for us all 

Cliec


----------



## staceysm

Hiya,

Jen -  I am so sorry that you got a BFN : (  My heart really goes out to you.  Please stay strong and it would be lovely if you could pop up on this board now and again, as you have been really supportive. Take some time out, go on holiday, get drunk and then decide what to do next.

Smudge - I have everything crossed for you and until you get full blown AF then you are still in with a chance.  

I have a question, does it really make a difference which passage we choose for the cyclogest pessaries once we have had ET?  I notice that when it goes up the back none comes out, but the front I do definitely lose quite a bit, despite laying down?

Hugs to everyone again and best wishes to those in the 2ww.

Stacey
x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Jen V -       so so sorry to hear your news you are strong person hun but take time to look after yourself and DH, thinking of you loads xx

Smudge - Oh hun sorry you feeling this way, our bodies can be soooo cruel and the truth is these things could mean anything but we are all prepared for the worst and that is what we believe everything points to.  It is far to to early to test so there is still hope even though you dont see it right now.  Big hugs      take care of yourself and hope tomorrow is a better day xx

Sugarpielaura - Yeah for being PUPO      I am really pleased for you hun glad it all went well for you, now hope these 2 weeks fly      xx

hope everyone else ok, am really busy at the min so struggling to keep up and sorry I cant reply to everyone.

AFM - well feeling ok, not sure if hopeful or not though to be honest.  I am getting abit feb up of this 17 bloody day wait, I have PUPO for 8 days now but still another 9 til test day, driving me mad, why so long i wish I knew cos it is really frustrating.  Sorry for rant.xx

love to all the PUPO ladies and nearly PUPO ladies xx


----------



## jen84

Evening all

Jen im really sorry hunni.  

Sugerpie , woohoo for now being PUPO 

Em ,17 days seems ages to wait ill send you some      just to top u up a bit  

Cliec your chart really is great  

Stacey sorry cant help with your question. Hows the 2ww going? 

Smudge    

Hope everyone else is doing ok .
Love to all. Jen84 x x


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone, 

Jen-v, i'm so sorry to hear your news. I had been really hoping it would be the right outcome for you. Sending you the biggest hugs as you deal with this and work through next steps.

Stell, hope your pain is a bit better today. Hugs.

Freespirit, glad you are rocking out to some good tunes with your new CD. Always helps with the PMA I find! ;-)

Smudge, hope you are ok hon and try to stay positive as there is still every chance it will all be fine.

SugarPieLaura, congrats on being PUPO!!! great news that you finally made it after such a long journey so far. Well done on all the personals too, especially after ET and on your phone. Go girl! 

DMaria, sorry to hear you are sad and tired. Big orange hugs for you hon.

Stacey, last tx I was on cyclogest pessaries and they told me it didn't matter whether front or back so you should be fine to do whichever you prefer. But check with your clinic if you're worried. 

Cliec, well done on keeping the list up to date. You're a star!

EmMac, good luck with the waiting and keeping up your PMA.

Well I did a HPT this morning and it was negative but I'm trying not to worry too much as the clinic said I could test anytime from 10-12dpt and it's only 10 days today so I'm still holding out for a miracle (especially as i know i was told to test a lot earlier than most of you). I'll test again over the next few days and I'm booked in for bloods on Monday to be sure. 

Hugs to all, 
MJ. xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Oh MJ  ((hugz)) i'm sorry to hea that , but also didn't realise that your test was so early , i really really hope it changes +++++++ we have to remember that false negatives are very possible . I read on the Care website the other week of a lady testing the day before OTD and getting a negative , and again on OTD , again getting a negative , but bizzarly tested again that afternoon where the result was positive . please hang in there hun xxx Smudge how are you doing today hun ? Oh we really really need some more BFP's on this thread :-/


----------



## freespirit.

Staceysm , Sorry hun forgot to answer your question . I don't think,it matters if you use front or back , obviously more will leek out of the front , but so long as you lie down for 10 - 15 mins after insertion the required cyclogest is absorbed x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Morning ladies

Thanks for all the congrats.  

DMaria: hope things are ok if you decide to go back to work today. Feeling any better?

Smudge: sorry you are feeling down. It aint over yet. Sending you massive hugs. 

Babysparkle: thanks for ur experiences. Made me feel a lot better. Hope prostrap doing its thing. 

Stell: thanks. That makes me feel better. Not sure i will be able to wait for bloods either and dont like idea of beibg told on the phone either but Hubby doesn't want to test ourselves. We will see!

Cliec: thanks. Chart looking fab. Hope you are feeling well?

Em: thanks. 17 days is long wait indeed. What type emby you have put in?

Jen84: thanks. Hope that you are well. 

Mj: sorry to hear bout negative test but think thar you are right to try to stay positive and try again. Everything crossed for you. 

Stacey: my understanding was that you could do either with pessaries snd it didnt matter. I lose some from front too but clinic said totally normal and to be expected.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Sorry,posting on phone and it has a mind of its own at times. Jumping all over the place!!

Freespirit: I agree. We need some bfp here. Hopefully soon. 

Afm,was hoping that I'd be very sleepy today but wide awake!! Nothing to report really. Did have interesting battle with pessary last night though! Put it in,then could feel it and it had travelled all the way back down! wee blighter! Was surprised when I tried to put it back where it sgoukd be,how much had already dissolved! Anyone else have the odd travelling issue with them??!!

A girl on another thread told me about a prog on this morning in sky about ivf. So have recorded it and may give it a whirl. 

Is there anything that i should be doing/eating post et?

Xx


----------



## Cliec

MJ - keep up with the   honey, it is early days so hope sooo much that later gives you a  .
The gamble is always there when we check early, negative is only negative until it is ready to be a positive      
DH just called me for porridge, back in a bit.
X


----------



## DMaria

Morning girls, just a quickie as on phone. 
MJ fingers crossed for you that you get a better result in a couple of days x
It's all a bit head-wrecking, especially with blasts- hard to know how early you can reliably test. 

Sugarpie, don't think there's anything specific post tx to do, but plenty not to do! Ensure you take it easy for a few days!

EmMac- you could ask your clinic why they recommend 17 days?
Cliec, wonderul job as usual, and also thanks for the babydust, hugs and PMA!!! 

Hi to everyone else-
Afm have decided to work from home- I don 't have a job where someone covers for me, if I'm not there I know it's piling up waiting for my return, so it's better to make a start. Plus, I need the distraction!
Will drop in later to see how you all are...
Hugs
DMaria xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey all, 

MJ - oh hun you sound so strong considering, but you are right it may just be too early to tell, just think you had ET the day before me and I am not testing until the 9th sept.  so keep up the hope hun      xx

jen 84 - thanks for the    top up    hope you still doing ok xx

sugarpie - hiya yes i have some travelling so now i just try to make sure that that i lie down for a while afterwards, sure this must happen alot, dont worry.  As for my embies they were day 3 when put back so who knows testing is so far away. xx

DMaria - working from home does sound like a good ides in your situation, take it easy. xx

Smudge - hope you ok today hun     xx

Freespirit -how you feeling today hun, keeping up the fab PMA    

big hello to everyone else, go to fly only on lunch xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello from very sunny Istanbul Ladies,

I had my FET yesterday morning. Lining was 10.5. Looking great apperantely.  Was easy and very quick transfer. 
Still on all the meds.. The Gestone injections suck.. They don't hurt when it is done but following day they are bloody hell. I can sit on my bottom anymore.. 
Embies; 1*6 cell frozen became a beautiful 16cell. 1*8 frozen became a gorgeous Marula.. I am so so happy.. 

Even happier now as I am finally on line to chat.. Was horrible since friday 26th I have not manage to get on line at all. It is all conrimed that I am addicted to Internet and can not live without it.

How is everyone?

Clie, please add me to the list. OTD is 10th of Sep! I will try to last till 9th. We fly to UK on the 8th. It would be nice to get home and test.. See if I can make it..

Love and most importantly lots and lots of luck. Mxxx


----------



## Lorny

Jenv - so sorry to hear your news hunny  

Smudge - hang on in there, my sister had the same thing & actually had quite a heavy bleed for 2 days & as i've said before she's now got her gorgeous son. Fingers crossed for you  

Sugarpielaura - congrats on being pupo hunny!!   It's funny how every ivf clinic is different, mine told me to go loo straight after, get changed & go, lol

Em Mac - as I just said to sugarpielaura it's strange how every clinic is different, I wonder why OTD's can vary so much, it seems like they can be anything from 10dp to 17dap transfer

MJ - fingers crossed that changes to a bfp over the next couple of days! 

 to all you lovely ladies!

Lorna
-x-


----------



## Lorny

Kuki - Hi! congrats on joining pupo club with the rest of us ladies in waiting! 

-x-


----------



## Little-Lee

Sorry, no personals today ladies  

i am feeling mega   today, I actually want to just sit and cry.
Its my first day back at work so maybe thats why?!?!

Love to all Lea xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi 

Dmaria: hope working from home is going ok today. 

Em: hopefully the next week and a bit will pass quickly. 

Kuki:  congrats on being PUPO. Woo hoo.  

Lorny: thanks. They do all seem to have different procedures. Guess we just need to trust them. 

Little-lee: sorry to hear you are down today.  Hope that you are feeling a bit better and work is ok. 

Afm, ladies I'm wondering if any of you have any bowel issues with the cyclogest? Or maybe the progynova? Though convinced its the pessaries. Just looking for a wee bit of reassurance as I've been having some bowel issues,even though I have an ileostomy. Any advice/experiences welcomed. 

Thanks

Xx


----------



## DMaria

HI Girls,

Kuki, glad you're back online again! Really glad to hear ET went so well for you! - Can I ask is there a particular reason you chose Istanbul? i.e. is there a really ace clinic there or was it more for personal reasons?
Congrats on being PUPO!  

Lee - I know just how you feel honey   It's like there's so much to think about and do coming up to ET, then there's rest, then suddenly you're supposed to be back at work on this stupid 2ww, and it's so hard   I was feeling very sorry for myself earlier also when I started to do some work. it's jsut really sad sometimes, to go through so much and know that we can't be at all certain of the outcome    Big big   for you on your first day back at horrible yucky work.  

Anyway -at least  I feel I have you girls to chat to about it, you have been a tower of strength for me and I will probably need more strength over the next -hmmm (counting) - 11 days! God, it's still 11 whole days !
My head is spinning while trying to work too, so I might just lie down for a while. 

But you know, at least so many of us have made it to PUPO - statistically speaking, I would have expected that even those results so far wouldn't have been so good, so we should start thinking     again!

Sugarpie - my progynova leaflet does say indigestion/bloating/wind/abdominal pain/feeling sick... not sure how that works with the ileostomy. My tummy has been OK on this, but last cycle I was on a different estrogen and it definately affected my tummy a bit - a bit windy shall we say (charming I know). I'm not on cyclogest, so don't know with that one. 

OK - now I'm just dithering here so as not to go back to work!

CHat later, hugs to all,
DMariaxxxx


----------



## cosmicgirl

Hi ladies reading on my phone so no personals, hope to pop back this evening on the laptop to post properly.

Sugarpie Laura - yes I have! Only since Tuesday and only after my lunch time tablet, sorry if tmi but tend to get ibs related to my normal monthly cycle and it's similar to that, for the last 3 days just after finishing my lunch I have had to run to the loo   Seem ok after morning and evening tablets so wonder if it's cos the lunchtime one is only about 4 hours after the first one.  This is the 3rd time I've been on Crinone and never had it before with it, if anything I had the opposite problem before iykwim.


----------



## Kuki2010

Sugarpielaura,
I have bowel issues when I am nervous.. Not because the meds.. So not help for you really.. Sorry.. 

Lorna,
What day embryo it was yours?

Ladies,
You know there is list goes around the site.. What day embryo suppose to do.. Do any of you know where I can find it?

DMaria,
I have done a huge research on money and success and the centre I go to. Well it is American Hospital. Their success rate at the time was great. I was 36 than. Plus I am originally from Turkey so I get to stay at mums.. 
I still believe they are still incrediable clinic but now I have more issues to deal with like immunes and mega mega age issues.. This was our last transfer in Istanbul. Next I am going to go to Reprofit in Chezk. I want to get to know Reprofit before we move down to Embryo adoption or Donor Eggs route. In Turkey this is not possible.. 



Kukixx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

DMaria:  Thanks for that.  Guess just want to know that it is a side effect and nothing to contact my colo-rectal surgeon about.

Cosmicgirl:  Sorry to hear that you are also having some issues but glad that someone else is, if you know what I mean!!  

Kuki:  I found this.  It is for a 3 day transfer but you can adapt if blast etc...

See info below for 3-Day Transfer

Days Past                      Embryo Development
Transfer (DPT)    
One                  The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two                  The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three                The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Four                  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five                  The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Six                    Implantation continues
Seven                Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have 
                          begun to develop
Eight                  Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Nine                  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Ten                    Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eleven                Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 

Afm, I am going to say this and know that I am being daft, but guess you ladies are the only ones that I can say it too and you get it.  I feel no difference at all after et!  Don't know what I was expecting but guess the run up to et is hard: drugs, scans, thaw etc... then after et, it is just the wait.  Feeling absolutely nothing.  In fact, unless they told me, would be convinced that there was nothing new inside me!!   daft I know.  Just need to wait and see.


xx


----------



## Lorny

Little lee - sorry you're feeling down today hunny, it's horrible to have to go through so many emotional things with treatment that we do but hopefully it'll be worth it in the end. 

Kuki - my embryos were both day 4, which i didn't think they did. I know it's usually day 3 or day 5 but i'm happy with the one's i've had transferred. They were stage before Blasto which I think is Morula? Although it's early i'm feeling quietly confident but trying not to get my hopes up at the same time, lol! Fingers crossed for you hunny. there's quite a few of us testing around the same time.

-x-


----------



## Swanage

hi ladies wow theres more and more happening each day on here? i can barley keep up, hope every1 is staying strong and keeping themselves occupied! a bit of advice needed if possible as I'm starting to worry and getting myself down as i think its failed already, iv had some light cramping in my lower belly since day after et and now i have some white discharge (like on an egg) sorry for the Gross info there!!! just getting worried this means its over and AF is coming? 
sorry for being a moaning Minnie.  swanage xx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies Chatterboxs ,
Well first off i think i need to dose us all up , here goes ........
                
              
              
           
     
 ​
^Freespirit takes a deep breath^ There i think that may help .

I think ladies , because we are a tight knitt group , when one of us has a bit of a set back or a wobble or the very worst a negative it does ripple through us all undrerneath , and wobbles us like dominos , weather we like to admit it or not , it's kinda how i am picking up on things  By no means i don't wat anyone to take that the wrong way , but for how i'm feeling it kinda does bash your confidence when a FF sister gets unwanted or hard to deal with news IYSWIM , I think it would help to make a list of why FET is best , please feel free to copy paste and add to ........

1) Your body has not been through the stress of as many drugs wth FET 
2) Your body has not had the trauma of EC with FET 
3) FET embies are the strongest as they have already proved they can survive and are strong
4) FET Can and does work cause I know people it has worked for

Errrr 

I just wish we had some kind of signs or symptoms to go by in the 2WW , but truth is , what i've said before and keep telling myself , you may never have a symptome at all and you will not know for sure untill OTD - PLease god give us some BFP'S  I tell you if am not pg my body is starting to play a huge joke on me with these IF drugs cause i already look and feel massive , I know of course that would have nothing to do with being pg at this stage , i know it's all drugs but it's so cruel isn't it so bloated . A friend posted her goal weight on ** this morning , she has done so well and i'm so pleased for her , but as much as shes lost i have put on and more ( ok ok not quite but .... ) Why the feck did i then feel compelled to go and get on the scales after a couple of pints of water , breakfast , nuts , full fat milk and a handfull of tablets - am i  or what - ho hum , i'm waffling , just needed an outlet .

Right to get back to y'all ,
Bowels , who's talking about bowels  Mine are def effected (and are normally fine) FYI I'm on progynova , prednisalone , calcichew , clexane & prontogest .  My motions are much harder and have been painfull to pass , i'm sure it's progestorone related . For the past 3 nights i have had fruit salad for tea , and have also bought a packet of dates to help with this , as i'm not keen on taking any more drugs .

Swanage , Again hun , I think progestorone is responsible for your light cramping , I have had this sice just before ET , and i am sure others have too .

Little Lee , Big big     and refer to the above list . Is there anyway you can get a DR's note if you don't feel up to work ? I know that's what i have done in the past .

Smudge , Your tooo quiet sweetie , How are you doing today ?

Kuki , Wooo hoooo I started this post dosing us up with orangeness so it's only right to sign off congratulating you on your fabulous news , your PUPO  Well done , and what a fab fab lining you had , I hope your wee ones are snugglingin nice and tight


----------



## vixter_1

Ah Freespirit, you are always so cheery - its really great to have you on this board  .  I will keep the mood light and update you on how my meeting with DRs was today.  Well there was no reason my transfer failed - all hormones levels super, endo lining fantastic - they put it down to just not being lucky enough this time and remind me that every month even in a natural cycle a woman only has 20% chance of it working.  Me, being me, didn't buy their $hit so went for a second opinion at another fertility clinic where, based on my results, I was given a 89% chance of being pregnant within another 4 cycles.  I have no idea how they get this number but it gives me some hope now that two different clinics say the same.

I will start preparing for another transfer which should be around end of Sept so I will be able to remain a member of this board - wonder if I win an award for having two seperate transfers within the same period?  

Im doing ok, work keeping me really busy and for that I am grateful!

Please everyone, stay happy - odds are this has to happen to someone and since its not be its going to be some (if not ALL) of YOU!!


----------



## DMaria

Freespirit - thank you and good thinking! I do really like it that we feel for our FF sisters, and this site is not all about good news, it's about being supportive through the bad times too, but we are VERY AWARE of the negatvies right now, so I will try to add to your positives: 

1) Your body has not been through the stress of as many drugs wth FET
2) Your body has not had the trauma of EC with FET
3) FET embies are the strongest as they have already proved they can survive and are strong
4) FET Can and does work cause I know people it has worked for 
5) It's easy to take time off work and get sympathy from boss cos everyone thinks IVF is IVF and doesn't know that FET is a little easier on body than fresh IVF, so don't need to explain that it's EMOTIONAL time off we need!
6) It was a bonus anyway, let's face it, that we all had extra embies to freeze -there was no guarantee of that beginning the fresh cycle - so it's like a free go 
7) We have found each other (ahhhh...)  and we can remind each other to love ourselves and be nice to ourselves

Swanage - regarding the discharge - possibly caused my some of the meds? The porgynova makes me a little bit more "sticky", and if you're on crinone, well, all sorts of things come out down there on crinone.... There's no funny smells or anything are there?

Kuki - thanks for istanbul info - I think I mentioned before, you're complicated therapy has me very curious - really hope it works out for you - I'm tempted to take a note of it to ask doc next time: "what about these?!!!! (Hold up the kuki cocktail) Do I need any of these things?!!!!" -it might help him think of some new tests to do at least! Pass the time for us all! IT must be nice to be able to back and stay at your Mum's for a while though - I thought you might have found some secret super clinic in Istanbul!

Sugarpie -thanks for the table/list - so I guess it doesn't make sense for me to test 3dpt then?! I know what you mean about not feeling anything.  That's how I felt the first few times. This time I tried to work hard on myself psychologically to kind of make myself aware (cos I got all negative about it when I felt nothing - I had expected to be overcome with love and fuzziness). SO I did feel a bit more fuzzy this time, but I think that's me convincing myself, and the dizziness with the progynova!
Freespirit - did you feel anything different after ET when you got the BFP? Not symptomwise, just an awareness or something? How about anyone else who got BFPs before?

Smudge hon - are you still hanging in there with us? Thinking of you - 
Hi to Cosmic, Lorny, Vixter (like the assertive clinic checking - I'm going to be more like that! - fertility pioneer you!) and all,

Big      
DMaria


----------



## freespirit.

DM , I have to disagree with 6) cause our 'free go' has just cost us near on £3000 , which takes our total spent on IF to well over £20,000 .
Re the feeling any different on my BFP cycle , no , by that time , my 6th cycle , i had already worked out that symptoms didn't really mean anything cause most likely they were all drug related , and i honestly didn't feel any different than to other cycles i'd had .
Therefore I think point 6) should be relaced with ,
6) Symptoms don't mean diddly and you will not know of the outcome till OTD and you POAS - shall we all repeat that one 
I honeslty truely didn't feel pg for weeks , as i never had sypmtons or sickness or anything .
So , er , refer to point 6 

1) Your body has not been through the stress of as many drugs wth FET
2) Your body has not had the trauma of EC with FET
3) FET embies are the strongest as they have already proved they can survive and are strong
4) FET Can and does work cause I know people it has worked for
5) It's easy to take time off work and get sympathy from boss cos everyone thinks IVF is IVF and doesn't know that FET is a little easier on body than fresh IVF, so don't need to explain that it's EMOTIONAL time off we need!
6) It was a bonus anyway, let's face it, that we all had extra embies to freeze -there was no guarantee of that beginning the fresh cycle - so it's like a free go  
Symptoms don't mean diddly and you will not know of the outcome till OTD and you POAS - shall we all repeat that one 
7) We have found each other (ahhhh...)  and we can remind each other to love ourselves and be nice to ourselves

Vixter , Well done you hun , well done for getting back on that horse and cracking that blummin whip  If you give up , then what have you got eh , I think you have done brilliantly to get a review so soon , and have already began formulating the new improved plan   x x x


----------



## DMaria

Sorry Free - I should have said "bonus go" or something - I have also had to pay for it, the minute I posted it I thought "oh no, not a freeeee go, wrong words completely!"
But I like your insertion.

DM


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies, sorry have not been on for a while, havent really felt up to posting anything  

Im never going to catch up with all of you but will try and remember some  

MJ Im sure that you will get your positive and think it prob was too early, I thought you were testing on Sunday and am sending you a huge dollop of           

Kuki congratulations on being PUPO      

Swanage hi and cant remember if i have said welcome.....soo welcome   the cramping is normal and so is the discharge so dont worry hun xxxxx

Littlelee sorry to hear you are feeling sad today so sending you huge    and remember we are here for you and know exactly how you feel xxxxxx

Lorny thank you that has perked me up a little, its just so hard, if it is my af i just wish the   would hurry up and get on with it, instead of teasing me  

Sugarpie I had the same problem when I was on the pessary's there was even a time i had to "catch" one  

Freespirit i love reading your posts they do cheer me up xxx

Just wanted to say thank you to all of you for your kind words and support, i have been reading your posts but just didnt want to post myself.

I only had (tmi coming) brown crinone this morning, but pink again this afternoon I dont have very much pma but just going to wait and see what happens on sunday and go from there.  I have my holiday to look forward to but finding it hard because my mum and dh are already upset at the prospect this might not work   I did warn them xx

Anyway sending everyone loads of        and i hope your all doing ok and sending love and     to you all 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katena

Hey all,

Im still checking in on you all and so sorry to hear of the BFNs.. Wishing vixter and Jen-v lots of love at this time.

Freespirit... Love the little list of why FET is great! I'm a great example of it working.... I had a 'perfect' day 3 emby put back in on our fresh cycle and it didn't work! But our 1 little emby that was frozen and thawed and out back in during FET has stuck around and gave us our BFP!

Stay strong ladies!

Wishing you all your BFP and wishing those with BFNs the love and strength to carry on.

K

Xx


----------



## freespirit.

Hi Katena , great to see you posting , has it sunken it yet ?  Can i ask for the record what symptoms , side effects, feeings did you have in your 2ww ? x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies,

Smudge - glad you felt like coming on here today hun,    really hope that your test day comes round really quickly and you get a lovely surprise     

Kuki - congrats on being PUPO honey, how many days old were the embies at transfer?? really hope they snuggle in nice      xx

Freespirit - I totally agree with the Ups of FET i was in hospital on a drip after EC and only got discharged sat morn to have ET a day later, cant have been in the best health. So i am a big believer in FET.  Plus another benefit - all the concentration is on getting the lining nice and thick and ready fo transfer but with fresh they just go back a few days later, so surely environment better with FET (if that makes any sense) xx

little-lee -     big hus down days are hard here is lots of         for you xx

Vixter -  that is really good what the clinics have said and basically if you keep going you will get your dream come true       xx

katena - still so chuffed for you, when is your scan xx

AFM - well feeling really good today sure my little ones are nestling in and my DH has predicted 1 boy which he has never done before he says he has a feeling this time , I really really hope he is right.  I have my nieces 1st birthday on sat so hopefully  little baby dust will rub off on me xx

love and       to you all xx


----------



## stell

Evening girls,

sorry havent been on since yesterday and missed so much! Again! Wot a surprise!  

EmMac - glad you are feeling good today and  . Good your DH is keeping up the positivity too.  

Freespirit - thanks for all that    for everyone earlier. We need some good news on here soon!   

DMaria - you are allowed to dither on here 

MJ - hope your test changes to   soon hun. Like the others are saying may be too early.     

Smudge - sorrying you're not feeling up to posting  

Little Lee - sorry you're feeling sad today    hope you are feeling happier soon

Kuki - congrats on becoming PUPO     

Vixter - gald to see you are back on.   Good what the clinics have said and hopefuuly will help you to acheive your dream  

Sawnage - sorry can't help with the discharge tho I wouldn't be able to tell with everything off the cyclogest!  

Sugarpie - i too have been having bit of dodgy tummy but I think it is just the meds. 

Katena - hope you ae well. Not long for your scan  

AFM - not been sleeping very well last few nites, waking up in hot sweat and with cramps then can't get back to sleep.   Then as lack of sleep I have woken up this morning with a lovely cold sore - just what I wanted  

Still trying to keep  

Lots of            
           

      

Stella x x


----------



## DMaria

Hi girls- Stell, better to get cold sore now along with fertility-drug-tummy and other crappy things than while on bikini beach holiday somewhere! Hope your sleeping improves Hun. 
Hey Kat - great to hear from you, you must be dying for scan at this stage!
Smudge sweetheart, no real AF yet, so keep fingers crossed. 
Em, great warm positive post, delighted you're feeling on the up. 

Big PMA vibes to everyone,
Love DM xxx


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone, 
Kuki, welcome back and congrats on being PUPO! Sounds like it all went really really well so fingers crossed for the next 10 days. xx

Thanks to everyone for the encouraging messages. I'm determined to keep up my PMA until the blood test on Monday. 
Cliec, in light of that, can you change my OTD on the list to 5/9 - thanks hon! 

Lorny, sorry to hear you are down. I think returning to work after time off for tx can be really hard. As we go from bring in our own bubble of focusing on tx to being surrounded by people who have no idea what's going on with us and it can be very lonely. (at least that's how it was last time for me). Plus there's a bit of a let down after all the 'excitement' of the past few weeks. Plus as DMaria said, the uncertainty of the outcome. Not to mention the drugs!!! (it's a wonder we can crack a smile at all some days!!!) Just be gentle with yourself. xx

SugarPieLaura, not sure I can help much. I've only had wind (tmi!) as a side effect in that department. If you're worried maybe call your clinic. BTW, about not feeling anything i think that is normal. I've read several success stories where people haven't felt anything. xx

Swanage, I think the discharge is a side-effect of the meds, and some cramping is normal, so try not to stress (I know easier said than done!). xx

Freespirit, great list of reasons to have PMA with FET. Love it!! Meantime, step away from the scales hon. You are beautiful just as you are. xx

Vixster, so proud of your PMA hon! You are an inspiration to be 'getting back on the horse' again so quickly. Good luck over the next few weeks as you prepare yourself. xx

DMaria, good additions to the PMA FET list! But we might have to get the pee stick police onto you if you're thinking of testing so early! Don't do it hon. xx

Smudge, good to hear from you hon. I know it can be really hard to stay positive and also managing other people's expectations as well as your own. I'm dreading telling my mum if it doesn't work out for us this time. (She is quite religious and has been getting everyone she knows to pray which I find a bit overwhelming and a lot of pressure and expectation). Stay strong hon. xx

Stell, hope you feel better soon. Cold sores are no fun at all. Rest up and hugs for you. xx

EmMac, glad your PMA is high. Keep it up hon! xx

AFM, last day in Dorset, then stopping in the New Forest tonight to break the journey home. I'm not looking fwd to getting home and back to reality!! Trying to stay positive. Very grateful for this thread which is helping to keep me sane. 

Love to all, MJ. xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Morning ladies

You can tell that I'm still off work as get on here early when normally it'd be 12 hrs from now!  

Swange: try not to worry. Cramps and discharge are def all normal. I've had loads discharge which clinic were happy about!! 

Freespirit: thanks for your fab post full ofpositivity. I like the list and def agree on the weight gain bit. I'm massive! Properly huge tummy.  what does poas stand for?

Vixter: glad that you got your follow up appt quickly and that you are remaining positive. Those are great odds and I am so glad that you are having another go really soon. Everything crossed  for you. 

Dmaria: I think by day 3 it may be still at bit early!  I get what you mean by the bonus go. We have also had to pay for fet but I feel grateful that we had some frosties and didnt have to go through full fresh cycle again. Friend of mine got double amount of eggs at ec (20), 17 fertilized,she had 2 put vack on day 3 and none made it to blast or were freezable quality. So she needs to do full thing again.  

Smudge: lovely to hear from you and sorry you have not been feeling great. Sending you loads of


----------



## Lorny

Freespirit - Well done on the positive FET list!! always good to remind ourselves. This is my 1st FET after 2 fresh cycles & the stress is almost zero in comparison to my fresh one's, that's definately a huge benefit.

MJ - I think you've got me confused with Little Lee on your last post. Well done on hanging in there hunny fingers tightly crossed for a BFP for you on Monday! 

Vixter - that's great that you got FU appt so quickly, it's got to be good having something to focus on at this stage.

-x-


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies , Today i thought i'd share a quote , all about which way you look at things and having a positive attitude .  "Two men stare out from the same prison bars , one sees mud , the other see's stars "  Just think we should all be looking up at the stars IYSWIM  My booty is back to really hurting after last nights harpoon , and my tummy is huge , but i'm gonna concentrate on stars today , there is no reason why this shouldn't of worked +++++  BTW Sugar , POAS = Pee On A Stick ;-)


----------



## sugarpielaura

Sorry. Phone went wonky! 

Smudge: lots of    Thinking bout you and hope sunday brings positive news. I had to laugh at your comment about catching one. Happened to me last night!  I'm amazed how quickly they start to dissolve!

Katena: lovely to hear from you and I hope that some of our dear ff sisters will join you soon with yout BFP.  

Em: glad you are feeling positive and looking forward to the party on sat. 

Stell: nice to hear some other people getting wee bit Dodgy tummy. You know whst I mean! Sorry about cramps but hope that they are all a good sign. I also think im coming down with a wee cold. Can feel it in the back of my throat. 

Mj: glad tp hear you are remaining positive and waiting til monday. Everything crossed for you. Thanks. Know you are right but guess I thought is feel different somehow. I'm back to work on monday so know what you mean about getting back to reality!

Afm, today is my second day off after et. Back on Monday. My friend is popping over with her 4 month ild later to highlight my hair and other 5 month pregnant friend coming too. So hoping it all rubs off.   Just trying to take it easy. Made some cookies last night. Hubby opened up a bit last night that he was finding the 2ww difficult and was really hoping it worked. 

Sorry about lack smileys and typos. On phone and it takes ages and jumps about all over the place!

Xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

My otd is 10th of Sep. Sat.. FET was on 31/08/11. Well my ones were frozen at the start of day 3 embes. As 1*6 cell. 1*8 cell. They took it out of freezer on tuesday morning. So still a day 3. by wed morning which is day 4; they became a 16cell and Marula.. So so delighted with their progress my dear darlings.. 

So today they are 6 days old. But Embryologist called it 5day transfer. I think it is 4day transfer.

Do any of you know wheren I can find those dats and embryoes stages.. I can not find it anywhere..

In my twin pregnancy was a day 3 transfer and was tested positive on day 8 after transfer. So 3+8=11.
In my baby but no HB pregnancy. The positive only showed on day 10 after transfer. 3+10=13
In my HB pregnancy. But still m/c. Showed again on day 8 after transfer. 3+8=11

In this one it should really be showing a positive on day 7 really.. 

Unfortunately I never ever got positive on any of my FETs as yet. This will be a first.. And never ever got any positive on day 5 transfers.. I had twice blasts transfers.. They were perfect ones and results were straight BFN!

Kukixx

Love. Mxx


----------



## DMaria

Morning girlies,
i've come into work today so am sneaking a little go on the FF forum  
Actually I'm in the mood for a little distraction and have weekend off anyway, so don't mind too much being at work, except for people who noticed I wasn't around asking if I've had a nice holiday!!! Oh dear. 

I started today with the intention of being good and not eating lots of sweetie things, but then sugarpie mentioned her cookies and there's a lovely cafe just across the road...  
Thanks for sharing your BFP dates with us Kuki -it's interesting to see how it does vary, and it's definately never showing up too early!
MJ, I also have a mother praying for me, and lighting candles and so on. So this time I didn't tell her the exact dates of anything. Just had "general IVF talk" (on every phone call!) and told her we might have a go in August-September. I just don't like the idea of having other people's expectations and disappointments also. I hate telling people "it didn't work". Smudge, I guess you also know where I'm coming from there with a Mum's expectations.
I'm not religious, but if I was to have a religious view it would be either angry with God for being in this situation, or grateful that I live in an age and a country where we have access to such amazing modern medicine that it even gives us a chance. 50 years ago what would we have done! So, I'd go with the second one, that's what I said to my Mum!!!

OK, on that rather deep note - sorry!! - I'll go and do some work.
Have a lovely day my sisters,
DM xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Popped on the PC for a minute.

Katena:  I found and posted the embryo development thing for you yesterday.  Go back a few pages and you should find it.  AT least, I think that is what you are looking for.  

DMaria:  Oopss sorry!!    Hope that you enjoyed your nice sweet thing from the cafe.  I quite like that idea.  I have 2 very close friends coming over this afternoon and I don't really want to divulge the date.  Just don't want the expectations etc...  I will tell them afterwards regardless of whether it has worked or not but thing that I will keep the actual date to myself.  I have found it strange during this process discussing sperm and eggs and fertilisaton etc... with my mum and my dad!    After ec, my dad phoned every day to see how the fertilisation was going.  Great that he is interested and cares but not a conversation that I thought that I would be having with my dad at any point.  My mum has also taken to calling the embies squiggly!!! 

So, as I am on the PC, here is a wee bit of PMA for everyone.

                                                    

xx


----------



## katena

freespirit. said:


> Hi Katena , great to see you posting , has it sunken it yet ?  Can i ask for the record what symptoms , side effects, feeings did you have in your 2ww ? x


hey,

LOL...has it sunk in yet? Only just today! I had a little spotting last night and called clinic this am... they took us in for a scan and i saw a tiny flickering heart beat!! (i am just 6 wks too!!!)

As for symptoms.... in the 2ww i had sore boobs but nothing more! I really think that everyone is sooooo different as ive not had any new symptoms now! Still sore boobs... no sickness.. maybe a little more tiredness. We've decided to keep a pregnancy diary...so ive bought i nice leather bound journal to hopefully document to whole journey and remember forever! 

Wishing ALL of you lovely FET girls a BFP!!            

k

xxxx


----------



## DMaria

Aw Katena,
that's so lovely. So happy for you! Can't believe you can see the little flicker already.  
That's so exciting.
DM x


----------



## freespirit.

Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooo Fantatic news that you saw your little ones HB  Katena


----------



## Em Mac17

Katena - yeah that is amazing, that must be the most amazing sight in the world xx

AFM - sorry justa short one as on lunch PMA taken massive nosedive as have had some  spotting just like I do when AF is on its way, gutted doesnt cover it.  I know this may not b it by my heart telling me it is.  sorry for down post just dont know how else to feel   

Em xx


----------



## Little-Lee

*Em Mac* - big  coming your way (sort of!!) 

*Freespirit * - I think this month is going to be your time hun   BFP is on its way.

*Sugerpie* - thanks for all the vibes, I hope they get to me by tomorrow before we go to the wedding 

I am currently at work and dont have time to read right back so  to you all, I will try catch up Sunday.

Lea xxxxxx

ps - I am still being  but I will get over it soon (I Hope)


----------



## freespirit.

Oh MJ  Rest up if you can , Please hang in there hunni   What progestorone are you on ?

Little Lee , Thankyou for the boost hun , i am    so hard 

Now on a positive note , who was relaxing watching the orange goldfish  I think we ought to put it to the HFEA that on signing up for TX we should be issued with a Goldfish , starter bowl and box of flakey fish food - just for the old PMA , what'd ya think ?

Thought I'd start us off with a bit of a trial .................

Sit down , get comfy and refer to points 1 - 7 with particular emphasis on #6


----------



## DMaria

Em, poor sweetheart - take Freespirit's advice and look at the list of "FET positives" - no. 6 is the one that says symptoms don't mean diddly until you POAS on OTD. (In case you can't find the list!). You can get spotting etc. from progesterone, keep the hope up.    
    

Free - where did you get the goldfish bowl cartoon! (I admit, have been doing a bit of symptom spotting myself as was feeling a teeeny teeeny bit almost-sick (but not really), so it was good to have your post and go back to no. 6 myself!!!!).

Lea! I forgot about your wedding - hope you enjoy it hon - it can be difficult but hope you just have some fun and enjoy dressing up nice and pretty!

DM xxx


----------



## Cliec

Freespirit


freespirit. said:


> Morning ladies , Today i thought i'd share a quote , all about which way you look at things and having a positive attitude . "Two men stare out from the same prison bars , one sees mud , the other see's stars " Just think we should all be looking up at the stars IYSWIM  My booty is back to really hurting after last nights harpoon , and my tummy is huge , but i'm gonna concentrate on stars today , there is no reason why this shouldn't of worked +++++ BTW Sugar , POAS = Pee On A Stick ;-)


I'm so with you on this one 


I am the one with the new goldfish - Fred







and he's doing very nicely, and calming me down when I get a bit stressy.

Sorry have been awol Ladies, but feeling a bit more withit today.  
LittleLee - so sorry you are having a tough time with PMA and hoping an extra top up          ​   ​         ​         ​ will help ​Stell - Hoping your pains have subsided and you are gettign a bit more sleep  ​Kuki Welcome, and congrats on being PUPO ​Sugerpielaura - I know what youmean abou 'not feeling different' I have spent so long looking for new sensations I have forgotton to hejoy the hear and now and am just beginning to enjoy being with other people and not get to scared and worried about what might / might not be, and looking for twinges, and simptoms all the time        , I think it was Freespirit who mentioned the symptms and thw lack of them... it's enought to send us all ​
Smudge - sorry to hear about the coloured crinone  , but as I have said in an earlier post, I had all the clours of the rainbow before Bob'e HB scan and all was well, so please try not to worry (easier said than done I know  )  ​Katena - amazing news about the scan, and the HB you must be on   ​
Em Mac 17 - senging you lots of   in case you need a bit more before our eice's birthday ​
Sorry for those I have missed  and           for all.​
AFM, I have been feeling shattered, tearful anda bit fed up, so have spent today with my mum, neice (3) and nephiew (nearly 1) and went to a ceramics studio and painted their footprints as a reminder of how small they are and how much we will watch them grow and blossom over the years. I got a bit tearful, hoping I will get to do this with my own child one day, but it was great to have some 'auntie time' and do something special with them (Bro and SIL not got time to do some things, so great to have a spoil)​Fred the goldfish / orangefish says  and is sending lots of          ​
Cliec​  ​


----------



## smudge52

Hi Ladies,

Emmac so sorry your having a bad time to and sending you huge    and I keep telling myself we are not out of the game yet, but know exactly how you feel hun xxxxx

Freespirit im loving the goldfish bowl and the quote!!!! xx

Katena what an amazing sight that must have been - love to you both xxx

sugar  thanks for the pma and dust, think we need it. The pessaries are slippery little buggers   and you try to put it back and its like sticking your finger in angel delight.....just not so nice   xxxxx

Dmaria, I do know exactly where you are coming from i do think it adds to the pressure etc, my mum just said to me that she cant cope with the waiting and wants it to be over it takes too long and she is only like it because she knows I want it soooo bad, I did say to her OMG can you imagine if it was actually you on the 2ww and she just hugged me   I think she realised  

MJ know exactly how you feel hun mums are def the worst   just want to wish you luck for sunday xxx

Cliec thank you for your kind words, hope your ok xx

sorry if i have missed anyone xxx

afm pma is kind of on a level now had brown mucus and watery pink but both only when wiping.  There is nothing I can do so have to get on with it, what will be will be but this started at 8/9 days past transfer so dont think it is olate implantation, probably af but being held back by the lovely cocktail of drugs we have to take!!!!

Im off on holiday to Devon tomorrow and dont have internet access so I will try my best to keep in touch with you all a) because i will have withdrawal symptoms and b) because I am dying to hear all the excellent news especially all the BFP;s you lucky ladies will be getting!!!!!!!

So good luck to everyone with transfers and testing etc next week and hopefully I will catch up with you all at some point (having said all this, im not leaving till 6am so will prob be back on later)  love to all xxxx


----------



## MJ in London

Hi sorry Lorny and Little Lee, yes I did get mixed up in my post this morning and meant to say Little Lee. Sorry, don't know what is wrong with my head!!
Katena, great news on the HB hon, that must be amazing. 
Just on my phone and really bad reception so will check in again when I get back to London tomorrow. 
Hugs to all. MJ. xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ketane,
What a wonderful news!!! Superb site that is.. 
Now relax a bit and enjoy..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## DMaria

Oh smudge, Devon holiday sounds lovely, hope you have a nice time and safe trip! Will you be back for OTD?

Cliec, your afternoon with your niece and nephew sounds fantastic, being an Auntie is really special. I was playing on the beach with my nieces a few weeks ago, and I really was happy, just being Auntie D 

Is Rubyruby78 around? Ruby, you're down for ET tomorrow according to the table- how are you doing?

FreeSpirit- how's the new CD? hope you're enjoying and botty not too sore!

How's everyone else this evening? Sending some    ^ 
To you all
DMaria xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies,

Smudge - sounds like we are experiencing very similar things and as much as these symptoms could mean anything your heart just sinks, lets hope we are both pleasantly surprised next week, got to keep a little bit of PMA     have a lovely time away   xx

Little lee - thanks hun big hugs    for us both x

DMaria - thanks for kind words, i agree love being an auntoie although just taken an hour to get 3 yr old niece to bed love her to bits tho hope you ok xx

cliec - thats soooo sounds like me and my nieces it is amazing having them but you do catch yourself saying hope i wll be ding this with my own day, am so scared of never knowing what it will be like to be a mum. hope you feeling better soon too   xx

freespirit - dont know how you keep the PMA up here a bit more to keep you topped up     xx

love to everyone xx


----------



## Cliec

DMaria - I think ruby ruby is now a September smartie as she is posting there, but ruby you are still welcome here. 

Em Mac - it is a pleasure but let's just    that it will be our own child soon x x 

Off for sleeps before mini Bbq for DH tomorrow.
Hope you all have a great weekend.

Cliec


----------



## smudge52

Hi 

Emmac its a total nightmare the not knowing and then signs of af (obv. can be meds) that drives you crazy my mum had a melt down earlier and it really doesnt help!!! heres to our     for the next few days xxx

DMaria Thanks yeah we have had it booked since xmas and cant wait. we wont be back in time for otd thats on sunday and were not back till the 10th xxxx

Cliec enjoy your bbq xxx

Love to all and fingers toes and legs crossed for you all


----------



## Kuki2010

*Good morning ladies,*

*I am not very positive today. I think they left me already. I had pains etc yesterday. But now all is gone.. I felt the same last FET. And I was right.. Unless this time there was a very very smooth implantion. Which I very much doubt. They are never is.. Always pretty painful.
* 
*Last night I felt like coldsores coming up. And feeling fluiey.. I hope my immunes have not killed them already..*

*We have our local market today. Will do some shopping. That should cheer me up.. Well it will be mainly baby clothes shopping for my friends who are expecting boys.. Nevermind still will be fun..*

*I hope you are having more luck than me..*

*I listen to myself today and tomorrow. Should know more by monday..If there are no pains.. I know they have gone..*

*Love. Kukixx*


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

Hope we all ok today, 

Smudge - you enjoy your break away, hope you are managing to keep it together, are you testing tomorrow??  I really dont think im gonna wait til friday too far away need to test early to put myself out of misery.  I am feeling a bit more positive today as this time does not feel like last time and that didnt work so maybe thats a good sign?? lots of         to you xx

Kuki - big hugs     unfortunately the signs for it working and not working can be the same and you may not rect the same as last time anyway so dont loose hope this early on       xx

Cliec- hope weather good today for your mini bbq enjoy xx

little-lee - hope you feeling better today hunni      

AFM - dont really know how I feel, not much spotting now and not sure if i can feel tummy ache or not, sometimes i think I can others not, maybe its all in my head??  looking forward to seeing my beautiful 1 year old niece for her birthday today maybe some babydust will rub off                     

to us all xx


----------



## stell

Morning girlies,

Hope everyone is okay today?

Ah Kuki sorry you are not feeling positive today. Here's a litle extra helping for you        and a  
I woke up other morning with an awful coldsore   so know how you are feeling. 

Smudge - hope you have a lovely time in Devon.   Love Devon reminds me of my own childhood holidays!

Cleic - hope you enjoy your DHs BBQ  

MJ - how you feeling for OTD? Mine same as yours! Feeling bit nervous but still trying to keep so         and         it will be BFP

Cleic and DMaria - know what you mean by loving being an Aunty but hoping it will be own we are playing with one day   

Little Lee - hope you feeling a little less   and more  

Freespirit - love your goldfish idea  

EmMac - sorry you have been having a bad time. Stay positive      Enjoy spending time with your little neice.  

Katena - that must have been so exciting seeing the little heart flicker  

Sugarpie - how are feeling hun?

Girlyhalfwit - hoep you are ok? When is your OTD? 

Hope everyone is staying   on their   Here's an extra dose for everyone                   and some sprinklin of          

AFM - trying to keep positive for my OTD on Monday. Think I may have to POAS on the morning before my official test at the clinic - thos still not sure if my headteacher will let me have time off with ot being my first day after six weeks off - said she will let me know!    Still got my awful coldsore and cramping on and off more uncomfortable at night which is still disrupting my sleep. Not sure if cramping this loong is a good or bad sign!    Having a bit of a chill day today me thinks while my DH is playing golf! Might go for a little bit of retail therapy!   

Check later 

Stella x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Stell, 

ooh enjoy your retail therapy today, you sound really positive which is great.  i do think it is bad that your head teacher hasnt just said yes without hesitation, some people clearly do not understand what we go through.  Luckily I am just temping at the min after been made redundant and the lady who is my boss her friend has been TTC for 2 years so she is really sympathetic and when I got upset yesterday i got a hug and she said if i dont want to come in Monday not to - taken the pressure off.  You are the most important thing not work, no one is indispensable and this is the priority by far.  hope you get to go, sorry for rant just makes me mad thats all    

have a great day hunni xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you friends.
Glad you are here..
I will get ready and get out for an hr so.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Cliec

Em MAC - you are sooooo right!   and hope retail is the detail for you  

Stella - if you want the time out do take it you are the most important person here and that is not going to change so if you need it, take it, no excuses or explanations needed     . So sorry your head doesn't understand what you are going through  

I was very cheeky, told my head I needed some time after OTD, went for Monday 12th, expecting she'd say come back earlier....and she said see you then, if I'm ready! 

So some do understand, so sorry yours isn't. But DON'T let that stop you looking after you. 

Kuki - we look and listen so much is sends us   its hard I know, but it is way too early to give up   

The sun is shining   yay so will be a good BBQ day , but still going to delegate where possible. 
  another top up ....
    
       
     
    

Cliec


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Repeat after me , *#6 Symptoms don't mean diddly and you will not know of the outcome till OTD and you POAS* 
Weather we are feeling sick or not , have achey boobs or not , are cramping or not , are spotting or not , are feeling anything or nothing , we do not know untill we POAS . 
Now i'm saying that as much for me as i amfor you guys , but we gotta keep looking at the stars 
Last night i was frantically knicker checking , I feel very heavy really low down there , not really AF pains as such , but just really heavy  I am now at the point when i am Thanking God each time i go to the loo and see nothing .
Someone asked about my positive attidude , well the truth is i am scarred whittless just like the rest of ya , but what is the alternative to it all , i have to keep positive              

Cliec , Your sounding very upbeat this morning  Glad the sun is shining for your BBQ 

Stell , Hope you get a nice easy day  I think your head teacher is cutting it a bit fine not letting yu know by this stage  As has been said , you must remember that you are the most important person right now , so just do what feels right hun .

Em , Glad to hear your feeling a bit more positive today - did the fish help 

Kuki , Hunni , We really really don't know untill OTD , so please just try and take it easy , and regain a little    A little retail therapy sounds good to me right now ............ Hmmmm I think i'll mainly be building thomas the tank engine tracks LOL

Smudge , It's so hard how to decide who to tell and who not to tell isn't it , no one needs extra pressure , net alone having your mother have a meltdown  Hope you have a lovely well deserved break away and are able to log in lots on your phone 

Right gotta dash again , much                

Freespirit


----------



## cosmicgirl

Just wanted to post quickly and send lots of                        as it seems like a lot of us are having big wobbles today.  As freespirit says remember rule #6 especially as the drugs can do funny things to us so you really don't know until otd when you poas.


----------



## Em Mac17

freespirit - I have been saying No 6. and today i really think my little ones have stuck       maybe it was all down to the fish!!!   

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Morning ladies 

Katena: that's fantastic that you saw a wee heaetbeat.  

Littlelee: hope u enjoy the wedding today.  

Cliec: I know what you mean. I'm honestly not feeling a thing. Just trying not to thibk ahout it! Glad you had a nice day with your niece and nephew but know what you mean.   Hope you enjoy your mini bbq and get good weather. It's horrible here. 

Smudge: angel delight.   What a perfect description!! Hope you have a fantastic time in devon. Enjoy. Will be thinking about you on otd. Try to stay positive. I'm watching test tube babies prog and yesterday's episode had lady who had period but still got bfp. Stay hopeful.  

Em mac: stay positive. Everything crossed.   hope you have a great day with your niece today. 

Kuiki: sorry to hear you are feeling down. Stay positive. I have no symptoms at all yet. Did you see the embryo development thing i posted for you? Enjoy your day of retail today. 

Stella: sorry about your headteacher. Hope you get sometgibg sorted and your cold sore clears soon.  Enjoy your day of retail therapy. 

Freespirit: I agree on the symptoms. I have nothing and still hoping things are happening in there. Sorry that the kicker checking has begun. It's all just so hard isn't it. 

Cosmicgirl: thanks for pma. Hope you are well. 

Afm,had a lovely day yesterday with my friend and 4 month old. Just chatting away and she did my highlights so feel bit more human. Hoping wee one rubbed off some babydust on me. My other 6 month pregnant friend also popped in too. Great catch up. I'm not feeling much to be honest. Gwtting sore heads and bit sniffly so think cold is on its way. Having a lot of bowel issues.  hoping it would settle down but not as yet. May need to contact my consultant. Will see. Hubby watching football today so I'm meeting my mum and gran for lunch. 

Xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you ladies.. 

Shoping was good. Got lovely baby things.. Got my PMA back.. 

Sugar, where did you post it.. I can not see it.. There was alist of From Day 1 till Day 2 I looked for it everywhere and could not find it. And in the end I have given up..

Smudge, enjoy hols..

Thank you all for your great support..

Today is 3dp5dt.. Roll on next 7...

Kukixx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Kuki

I am glad that you had a good day shopping and that your PMA has returned.  I am not sure if this is what you are looking for??  It is for a day 3 but you can work it out if you are a day 4 or 5 etc... as well.

See info below for 3-Day Transfer

Days Past                      Embryo Development
Transfer (DPT)    
One                  The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two                  The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three                The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Four                  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five                  The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Six                    Implantation continues
Seven                Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have
                          begun to develop
Eight                  Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Nine                  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Ten                    Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eleven                Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

On PC so here is some PMA:

                                                                               

xx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hope you don't mind me crashing in, but I thought i would let you know my BFP      After 6 years its finally happened from our little frozen embryo. I am 6 weeks on Monday so still very early, and I have the scan next Thursday. We had 2 early M/C with our first ivf & then our first FET. I struggled with low HCG. After a few investigations I am now on steroids for raised nk cells & it has worked   . When we went for our hcg blood test this was the first time I hadn't tested. They wanted our levels to be above 75 & they were 229. One week later I went back for repeat HCG, I was expecting them to have fallen, they liked them at this point to be above 1000, mine were 5331. I couldn't believe it. I currently haven't had any symptoms apart from my boobs sore & a bit bigger. I do think the steroids are probably masking symptoms. It is still very early days, but I just feel so positive about this working. 


I wish you so much luck in the world. Two bits of advice don't test early & don't go looking for symptoms as they might not be there. xxxx


----------



## DMaria

Morning girls (or good afternoon!). I got woken up this morning with 2 kitty front-paws landing on my tummy! Oh dear - she got thrown off quick enough!

EmMac - delighted to see you're having a PMA day - hope you have a lovely time with your niece 

Little Lee - hope the wedding went well - will catch up later hum

Cliec - enjoy the mini bbq for DH- is this because you couldn't properly celebrate his b-day? Very sweet, hope it stays fine for you, it's clouding over where I am...

SMudge - if you get a chance to read this, hope you get to check in with us while in Devon, and it will be nice to be away from everything on your OTD I think.

Cosmicgirl!!! We have so much PUPO talk here but you have ET coming up, and are probably starting to get a tad nervous now - hope you manage to stay calm, and the weekend hurries past for you! 


Kuki - glad your PMA is up a bit again, sounds like the market did its trick! Listen to the Freespirit mantra no. 6... (symptoms mean nothing until OTD...)

Stell - I guess it's all getting quite close now. Really saying     for yourself and MJ. It's very difficult, the position you are in with work. A couple of things I would say, (along with what the other girls are saying about remembering that you are the priority, which is the main thing not to forget): 
1. If you are feeling guilty about needing the time off, think of this:
If you suddenly had a bad dose of gastroenteritis you wouldn't be at work that day, and they would survive. Your head teacher wouldn't want you to pass on a tummy bug to the new pupils. Well, if you have your test date on that day,  you also might not be in a fit state to work, and would that be difficult on the new pupils also, having a teacher in a very emotional state. 
2. Remember you can always speak to your GP and, assuming they are understanding (they usually are), simply have a sick note declaring you unfit to work that day. It  might raise some bad feeling at work, but it can't be argued with, and might even emphasise that it's a big deal, and they don't understand that. 

But also, these things are so personal and private, it can be more hassle than it's worth to kick up a fuss at work, so I for one completely understand if you wanted to POAS at home on the Sunday night, to have space to be prepared for Monday. I might do the same thing the next week!
Big big hugs for you, you shouldn't have insensitive bosses at this time too    

Freespirit - Enjoy Thomas the Tank Engine! I also have a "heavy feeling" -just trying to ignore it...! Hope you have a lovely simple family day.

Sugarpie - nice hairdo!!! How were the cookies? Sounds like you had a lovely day and hope the babydust rubbed off on you too. Sorry to hear about the bowel issues - must be super confusing to have symptoms coming from the two different areas - and frustrating to have the extra problem of course.   HAve a nice lunch with your Mum and Gran - sounds great.

Afm, trying to ahve a positive day today - really need to do something nice and interesting. I even put on a dress to be pretty! We don't live near either of our families, and not so many friends close by as neither of us come from here, so feeling a bit isolated. However, we'll drag someone out of the woodwork I'm sure! Also, would like an afternoon with someone who doesn't know about ttc or FET etc. We'll see! 
I have also been having some serious cramping today - not too painful just ongoing. AF not due til Thursday, OTD not til following Monday, can't link it to implantation as it's now 5 days since ET, and we had a 5-day last so it should be stuck in by now   So, I'm guessing it's just the meds   

So, have a lovely day, will catch you all later,
Lots of     and      

DMaria xxxx

Oh my GOd Ruthie just saw that!!!!!!! Woooooooooooohooooooooo Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

*Ruthie: * Congratulations. Fantastic news. Hope that everything goes well for you.    

*DMaria:* Thanks. I actually should be doing my make up and haoir now as I am going to be late but thought that I would pop on for a wee minute!!  The cookies were good and are now all gone.  Sorry that you are feeling a bit isolated and I know what you mean about not discussing the IVF or FET. My gran doesn't know so will be chat free for a couple of hours. Hope that you manage to get something interesting to do. Stay positive. I would say that it is the meds. I had cramping before the et so if get any now, assuming that it is the same thing - the meds!!

*Can I ask. * A few of you have mentioned that you are due AF on a particular day. How do you work this out if you are on a medicated FET? Is it based on a 28 day cycle from first day of meds or are you basing it on your normal cycle length? I don't have normal periods so no idea when AF would be due.

Thanks, as always lovely ladies. Hope you are all having a great and positive day.            

xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Stella - thanks for thinking of me Hun - I'm hanging in there.  How are you?

Sorry for not writing guys, I have been reading but haven't written as was getting a bit freaked.  I rang the clinic yesterday to ask about my cycle, as I had a completely NFET (not drugs at all) and my period was due on Tuesday.  I really didn't know whether my cycle would be normal.  Bless the nurse she was lovely and she said that I should be "cautiously optimitic" and that I should be OK to test tomorrow morning, instead of Monday.  Now totally bricking it!!!!!.....But only 1 more sleepless night to go!!!!


----------



## DMaria

Oh gosh girlie, that's really soon!!! Nice to test on a Sunday though, you can keep the day to yourself. Fingers crossed!

Sugarpie- just a quick one, I didn't have any down regulation for this cycle, last time AF just arrived the day it was due- 28 days since last one. In my fresh cycle AF arrived exactly 2 weeks after egg collection. For many people the progesterone in crinone etc. delays AF, but doesn't happen with me!


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , Ruthie , Congratulations on your BFP and giving us all an injection of PMA  Sugar , hope you have a nice outing and lunch . I am basing my AF due date on my 28 day cycle too , i didn't DR just started pill poppin on day one , so today is day 30 (hense frantic knicker checking ) Does anyone know if prontogest would stop any bleeding / AF ? GHW Omg testing tomorrow ! I'll be crossing everything for you +++++ Who else is 'doin it' tomorrow ? is it gonna be smudge and stell ? Oodles and oodles of luck ++++++++


----------



## stell

Ruthie - thats fantastic bout your       That has given me and prob the others too an extra helping of    

Sugarpie - I wouldn't have a clue when AF is due as I used to hav quite  a regular cycle but then once I started IVF it all went to pot. Hope you have enjoyed your lunch out. 

Girlyhalfwit - sorry you have been a bit freaked hun. Testing tomoro        and keeping      you get good news! Got everything crossed for you!   Let us all know! I'm okay thanks. Getting bit anxious bout my OTD on Monday but think I may POAS tomoro or Monday morning before my official blood test Tying to stay as   as can be

DMaria - glad you are trying to have a positive day and making yourself feel pretty.   Wish I could with this disgusting coldsore!   Sorry you're feeling bit isloated hun and hope you've found something of somebody to share some of the weekedn with. 

Feespirit - sorry can't help you with the protogest as I am not using that med. 

Kuki - glad you enjoyed shopping.   I have been shopping too and ended up buying new shoes (2Pairs), five new tops, two cardigans and a new dress! That cheered me up!  

EmMac - glad you are having   thoughts your little embies have stuck. Stay  

Cliec - hope the sun is still shining for your BBQ.  Raining again here in Newcastle!  

Thanks everyone bout the comments. I know I should put myself first and that my test is the most important thing. My head had been very supportive through my first cycle so not sure why so not now!  


heres an extra dollop of              

For evryone and an extra sprinkle of 
                                               
                                                 
                           
                                      

Stella x


----------



## Swanage

Ruthie congrats Hun you deserve this so much and your the inspiration we all need to know it works   enjoy!!xx

Girly I'm   this is a BFP for you   xx

And a huge hidi hi to everyone aswell I hope your all well and enjoying your weekend? Seems to be alot of retail therapy going on I'm very jealous   x

Afm I feel positive today, I'm thinking this does work and can work for me! Can't just let myself not get excited as I'm going to be devastated even if I don't get my hopes up now so I'm gonna expect the best   xx


----------



## DMaria

Well said Swanage! I've just been thinking about that today - imagine this works! Our baby will be born in May (I think?!!!!). I'm so afraid to hope, but as you said, will be devastated anyway if it doesn't work, even if I don't hope, so might as well dream about our dreams coming true! It can and does happen       

Thinking of you GHW! Hope you can sleep tonight! Hope you have a test - it happened me once that I was about to test then realised the test in the drawer was out of date!!! Never again will that happen!

HOpe the rest of you have had a nice day. 

Freespirit - not sure about your question - does the prontogest contain progesterone? If so I think that can delay AF? (But doesn't always delay it...).

Can I ask a question? I've only ever used Crinone, which leaves yucky deposits which then build up a bit down below - I'm really not sure about that, sometimes think the next crinone can't get in properly cos of the build up. I've not used cyclogest or prontogest - does anyone have experience of all of them, and have a preferred option? I think I might prefer injections, except for the sore botty....

THanks!!
DM xxx


----------



## freespirit.

DM I can tell you the injections are freakin horrendous , the needle is thick and 1 1/2 inches long , they make your ass feel like you have been kicked by a mule and give you lumps like you have had some bizzarre bottom implants , unless you bleed early or it is recommended i wouldn't put your hand up for it . Hopefully you won't have to be thinking about future cycles for a very very very long time anyway .  I must say all this retail therapy sounds great , could really fancy a bit of that myself , but need to get a lotto ticket first as the pot has now truely runneth dry ....... Glad to hear the positivity back on the thread , i am being,positive but am so desperate to test .I have felt a bit pants today TBH , prob a combination of me going stir crazy under house arrest , not feeling able (scarred) to do all i normally do with DS , and not seeing anyone socially . Generally i've just felt a bit glib n short tempered , and whilst i don't mind for one minute if it's working , i just need to know so badly ...


----------



## staceysm

Hiya Ladies,

How are you all feeling?  I have decided I will only use the computer now when my son is in bed, as I was half way through a post reply yesterday afternoon and my little sod of a son turned the electricity switch of and the computer went of!  

Well I am 5 days past FET and I feel perfectly normal.  No aches, pains, twinges, sore boobs, nausea, bloatedness, tiredness.  Absolutely zero symptoms, however there are no signs of AF either, so I feel totally and utterly in limbo.  At least if I do start to get symptoms in the next few days then I will feel a bit more positive that it isn't the medication.

So, so glad that Katena saw a heartbeat at her 6 week scan, what a strong little bean she has there. 

Me and DH have decided to test one day early on the Sunday, so that we can do it together.  He said can't we wait until the evening of OTD and I was like not a bloody chance!

Of for a shower now, as we have been to a country show today.

Keep the PMA up ladies and speak to you all soon.

Stacey
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

DM - I'll be on cyclogest but have agolutin (European gestone equivalent) if I need it - am hoping I wont as those needles were enough to freak me out!!  Hats off to those who are injecting.  Clexane for a possible 9 months plus is enough for this lady ..       (although would be sooooo worth it in the end).


    


Mini xx


----------



## Cliec

Ruthie congratulations on your   you must be on  

Girlie - so    this is a great day for you  

The   have been out in force this morning  .
Last night I got a pot ready to p!$$ is (tmi) as last time wad such a stress full fuasco want it to be as calm as possible . Got up about 2am for the loo and contemplated but was way too sleepy. 
Just woke DH for a chat and he encouraged me to wait till OTD and right now I'm so glad he did. So still in limbo land where ignorance is not bliss but better than being   with an early negative.

So sending            
        
        
    for a calm and positive day for us all  


Cliec 
  
Thanks for messages, Bbq was good but shattered after as was a long day. Just going to potter in garden today if weather holds   c x


----------



## freespirit.

Oh Cliec , i saw your post and my heart lept ,i  thought you had gone done it for a moment  !!! Glad you had fun yesterday x


----------



## Cliec

Free - it was a mental battle. But so glad we waited. A false neg would have been horrible and an early positive unlikely. 
Must stay strong and good . Must stay strong and good. Hang on in there sisters x x


----------



## Kuki2010

Cliec,
When is OTD? Goodness I wish I had some self disipline regardign testing.. Why can not do this.. 
Weldone you for waiting..
Lots and lots of luck..
Kukixx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Thank you for all your support ladies - you've all been a great help throughout these horrid 2 weeks.
I did my test at the crack of dawn this morning and happy to report a  
There's been lots of crying and will hopefully get out later to celebrate a little. 
Good luck ladies - I'll be       for you all.
Cliec - try not to test hun!!! It'll be worth the wait xxxx
I can't see the signatures or the list now I'm typing - but who else is testing today/tomorrow? is it DM and Stell?


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

I see it now:
MJ  Smudge  Stell  EM  Cliec and Free - praying for you girlies


----------



## Selk77

Wow congratulations girly well done you fab news.
Thinking about the rest of you testing today


----------



## Kuki2010

Girly,
Wonderful news. Just enjoy.
Sooo happy for you..
Kukixx


----------



## freespirit.

Wow Wooo Hoooooooooooo GHW Your        Fantastic news sweetheart


----------



## Cliec

Girlie that is fantastic news        
I'm going to have to wake up the pc and update the table 
Fantastic
Just the news we all hoped for  

Some     for the our next bulletin if news   

Cliec xx 
OTD is official test day


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo Lovely to wake up and see a BFP!  Whoop whoop girly.. Now rest up and take care ...    


Cliec - wow - much restrain - you're too good ...    good on your hubby tho - de does speak a lot of sense ....   


         to all the 2WWers


Big hugs Mini x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Thanks girlies _ have been thoroughly touched by all your support. You and all my friends and family have all been fabulous and I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU!!!!
Good luck everyone else and anyone that hasn't got their dream JUST YET!


----------



## babysparkle

Congratulations Girly   you must be thrilled!  

Good luck to everyone else testing today


----------



## taylor1977

Oh my goodness that is the best news ever, Girlyhalfwit you made me cry !!! I am so pleased )
I have not been on for a few days as I have been having stange cramps and was trying not to analyse it all...........so much has happened in the last few days. I had this odd burning sensation last night and back pain so was convinced AF was one it's way and my other half was so disappointed and he is the one who is normally very realistic about this whole rollercoaster.
Good luck to everyone testing, I am only 5 days post ET and this 2ww is crazing me already. GOing back to work tomorrow to take my mind off it all, I need to get past Tuesday as that was the day I started AF last time. Tuesday is my next big hurdle.

Oh keep the BFP's coming !!!

Good luck to everyone x x x


----------



## jen84

congratulations girly . its great to see a BFP .   

i hope its one of many in the next few days 
love to all and lots of    

                  jen 84 x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning


wow

yeah to Ruthie and girlhalfwit - congrats on your lovely BFP's        lovely just to prove how well FET works!!! have a fab 8 months ladies     xx


----------



## taylor1977

I can't stop thinking of smudge, I hope the Devon air brings a BFP x


----------



## Em Mac17

me too Smudge lots of BFP thoughts coming your way                      xx


----------



## Cliec

What a great weekend we are having ladies...    

 name
 procedure
 Precious cargo of
1 or 2?
 transfer
 stage
 OTD
 news
 6wk Scan
 Katena
 FET
 ?
 08/08
  
 22/08
  Heartbeat seen  
 Early scan 2/9/11
 Jen V
 FET
 ? 
 11/08
  
 30/08
  
 MJ London
 FET
 2 blasts
 22/08
 PUPO
 05/09
    
 Rutie1977
 FET
 ?
 21/08
  
 03/09
  
 GirlieHalfWit
 FET
 2 day 3 frosties
 22/08
  
 04/09
  
 Smudge52
 FET
 2 day 5 embies
 22/08
 PUPO
 04/09
     Em Mac 17
 FET
 2 embies
 23/08
 PUPO
 09/09
  3rd time lucky   
 Stell
 FET
 2 embies
 23/08
 PUPO
 05/09
    
 Cliec
 FET
 1 snow baby
 23/08
 PUPO
 06/09
  3rd time lucky   
 Freespirit
 FET
 2 day 5 embies
 24/08
 PUPO
 06/09
     Candy
 FET
 1 CME @ 3 days
 27/08
 PUPO
 10/09?
    DMaria
 FET
 1 blastie
 29/08
 PUPO
 12/09
   3rd time lucky  
 Taylor
 FET
 2 snow bunnies
 30/08
 PUPO
 12/09?
     Little Lee
 FET
 1 day 5 blast
 30/08
 PUPO
 12/09
   3rd time lucky  
 Lorny
 ICSI ET
 2 embies @ day 4
 30/08
 PUPO
 13/09
     Swanage
 FET
 2 embies
 30/08
 PUPO
 08/09
     StaceySM
 FET
 30/08
 PUPO
 12/09
     Sugerpielaura
 FET
 1 blast (4AA)
 31/08
 PUPO
 12/09
     Kuki2010
 FET
 2 frosties
 31/08
 PUPO
 10/09
     CosmicGirl
 FET
 Lining fab @ 9.9mm J
 05/09
    for a good thaw  Jen 84
 FET
 1 day 2 frostie , to blastie
 08/09
 scan 30/8 pre FET
  Thaw 5/9/11
 Rubyruby78
 DR
 03/09
   ruthybee
 FET
 ?
  Awaiting AF
 Babysparkle
 2 frosties / 5 on ice
 ?
  Now on DR
 Carol69
 FET
 
 ?
 
 
  Awaiting AF
 
 Lorraine
 
 
 
 
 
  
 
 dk600
 
 
 
 
 
  
 
 Ale40
 FET
 2 blasts
 TBC
 
 TBC
  DR starts 6/9/11
 
 Vixter_1
 FET
 
 TBC
 
 TBC
  Welcome Back  
 

here's to a wonderful week ahead                
                      
    
                   

Cliec


----------



## Little-Lee

Yippie girly thats great news to wake up to on a Sunday morning!
Im sooooo pleased for you hun xx

hope everyone is feeling fine im on my phone so cant do personals today 
thinking of you all.

Iv got really bad cramping pains today its hurting, trying not to think about them thou

love to all xxxxxx


----------



## ej123

Can I join?  I've been reading for a while but was waiting for my treatment to move to the next stage before I posted   

Bit of background, I have now had 3 rounds of IVF, first one we had no fertilisation, the second (with ICSI) we had 10 eggs but then a chemical.  I then did a natural FET and had another chemical.  Waited nearly 2 years to get my life back, and moved clinics and had another round with ICSI.  I produced 42 eggs, 38 were mature and 29 fertilised.  I am now on my FET cycle.  Had a scan on day 11 and my lining was 10.4 which i think is ok, and they are thawing 8 tomorrow with a view to going to blast and transferring either Weds (7th) or Fri (9th).  I cannot take anymore time off work so stressing like mad about having to call in sick    

Congrats to all BFPs,    particularly GHW and so so sorry for those with BFNs. This is so so hard    I'm liking all the orangeness and am now trying to wear something orange every day (even if its only a hairband)! 

Oh, and this time i am on the progesterone injections,   DH starts injecting me tonight.  They sound horrendous, and he is terrified!!

So hello and   to everyone!

x


----------



## freespirit.

Smudge and Stell , i'm thinking of you ladies so much , hope you can soon log in and update us , really hope your doing ok (((hugz))) Ej Welcome to our chatty group and good luck with your injections , are you aware to stick the vile in your bra for 10 minutes before hand , as this will warm the oil and help it disperse   x


----------



## Cliec

Welcome EJ   
Good to have you on boad and already using the orange energy        
I will add you to our table tonight    Best of luck with the injecions later    
Hope everyong is having a good Sunday.        
No sunshine, so indoors making jewellery whilst DH tiles the new bathroom (hoping to POAS in there on Tuesday(TMI))

 
Cliec


----------



## freespirit.

Ps 42 egg's OMG did you get OHSS ? Think we should nick name you EJ the egg lady LOL !


----------



## stell

Congrats girlie      fantastic news! So happy for you hun!  

Hopefully more god news on the way!

Welcome ej123.  This is such a great thread and very supportive. Not sure if I would have actually made it through this   without all these lovely ladies. Hope your little embies thaw well and you have a smooth ET. 

Hope everyone is okay. Sorry no personals feeling very very anxious bout OTD tomoro! been to see my friends little boy this morning who was born three weeks early so hoping the extra helpng of babies might help!   
Was going to do HPT and POAS today but then got frightened incase it's bad news- not sure how it's different if i find it out myself or nurese from clinic! Then my best friend was telling me today bout a colleague of hers who did HPTs at home before they went for OT and they got 2   and 2  ! Think I mite try and stay strong and wait as I know i will be distraught if i get  !   A blood test will tell me the real results! So I'm telling myslef! This is so hard! aaaargh!
trying to stay somewhat   but I believe in whats meant to be will be! So if it's my time it is and if not it's not! 


Stella x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Welcome EJ - wow that is alot of eggs!! lets hope of your 8 you get some lovely blasts, loads of luck xx

Stell - stay strong hun sure you will be fine whatever you decide to do          xx

Cliec - haha lovely new bathroom for a lovely new start - maybe its a sign hehe       xx

well still no more spotting for me so taking this as good sign (i know it means nothing but if it makes me feel better then good) xxx


----------



## ej123

Thank you for the welcome Cliec and Freespirt  

I don't think i got OHSS no, everyone seems very suprised at this! I was in pain for a few days and very uncomfortable for a week and did take a lot (an awful lot) of painkillers, then I was fine!! Was all very bizarre, a total shock!   

The nurse told DH to warm the liquid a bit before he injects me, but i will put it in my bra for 10 mins - good thinking, thank you!  The nurse also drew lines all over my bum to explain to DH where to inject - after everything i've been through I think them both discussing where to inject me whilst i was standing there being drawn on, with my jeans round my ankles was possibly the most humiliating part of this whole thing!!    

Oh and Stell GLwith testing tomorrow.    you get your   

Em Mac17 - thank you for the welcome and surely no spotting is definitely a good sign   

x


----------



## Cliec

Stell













































































honey we can do it and it will be so worth the wait
                    

Cliec xx


----------



## stell

Thanks girls. Staying strong and not testing. Telling myself today is too early incase i do get a negative! Is the day before too early?

I know it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Cliec

Stell - I think that if POAS we need to use out 1st pee of the day as it that the highest level of horemones in it' to give the most accurate reading.  
Do check the instructions in the HPT, I may be wrong.   and OTD is best, as less heartache over inaccurate neg. 

Em - so pleased you are having a 'clear' day, that is great news - not long to go now.
Smudge - hope you are having a great hoiday and have some fab news soon    

Cliec


----------



## freespirit.

*We CAN do this *
*FET works* 

​
Stell , Well done hunni , I'm so proud of you for not POAS  We will all wait for OTD and be blessed 

Cliec , I am LOVING your glittery graphics , we can, we really can we CAN do this 

Hows everyone feeling on the 2ww ? My head feels in a better place today , I had really thought about POAS tomorrow ( one day before OTD ) but had had a word with myself seeing as i ony have one stick and am gonna wait , a false reading would just scramble my head further  . I will wait and be blessed  Dear God lead me not into temptation 
I have noticed my (.)(.)'s do feel a bit tender and larger today


----------



## freespirit.

OMG Cliec , just noticed your avator picture     LOVE it


----------



## Cliec

Thanks Freepirit - I think I am getting 'orangeitus '    
Going to order a goldfish shower curtain for the new bathroom to - DH is only slightly worried  , but hay if it can help, we're doing it!
Loving your images too, butfinding it hard to add similar (hay ho someting keep my mind busy whilst DH is tiling he he he  )


Cliec


----------



## sugarpielaura

Girlie

Fantastic news.               

Woo hoo!!  Congrats.  You must be so pleased.

Take care

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Cleic , How you feeling today hun - apart from orange and crazy ?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

*Taylor: * i know how you gfeel. I am only 4 days in and it is driving me nuts!!  Not really feeling anything though so not too hopeful.
*
Smudge:* I am   that you are joining the ladies here and that you are currently celebrating. Thinking about you.  

*MJ and Stell:* Thinking about you and       that you continue the good news going tomorrow.    Well done on waiting girlies.

*Little Lee:* Sorry to hear that you are in a bit of pain. Hope that it improves soon.  

*EJ123:* Welcome and oh my, so many eggs!  That's fantastic. Glad that you are getting your et soon.  

*Freespirit:* Well done on holding off. Nearly there now. The 2 ww is driving my crazy and I am only 5 days in!!!  

*Cliec:* A goldfish shower curtain will look fab.  Lots of positivity.

*Afm,* bit deflated today. Just don't think that it has worked. Not sure why, just got that feeling.  No symptoms at all. Nothing. Back at work tomorrow so hopefully that will at least take my mind off it a bit although I have a colse friend who is 6 months pregnant and a friend who is 5 weeks pregnant at work, so never really escape it all. Sorry for lack of PMA today. Hope that you are all having a graet weekend.

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Sugar , It is FAR too early to be having those kind of thoughts 
Please don't feel deflated 
It's working and they are snuggling it 
This ones especially for you 

x x x​


----------



## Cliec

Freespirit, thank you for your continued positivity  
I am feeling a few twinges on my left again, not very strong, and not uncomfortable, just a constant little reminder which is making me feel very excited and eager for the next two days to fly by So pleased I didn't fold this morning and the  were working hard  .
SPL - please don't fret honey, I felt nothing for a week, as think it was the meds settling down, and it did send me  thinking has it worked or not  ? We really don't have any way of knowing until 'the fat lady sings' and as my belly and (.)(.) feel so ballooned at the mo, I'm planning on a lot of singing soon    .
How are you hon? 

Cliec


----------



## weeble

Hello Ladies, can I pull up a chair in here with you for a while?   


Ive just had my DFET in the Czech Republic. This is my 14th cycle of IVF/Donor eggs/FET and its been about 6yrs since Ive had my last tx. All my previous tx's were while I was married, but sadly IVF destroyed my marriage. So this time, Im going it alone. I cant believe how much I miss the support of my husband. Im extremely lucky to have so many amazing online friends who are supporting me through the cycle, but I still feel totally alone atm.  


I had my transfer on Friday morning (2x GR1 XB's) and have had cramps, off & on, since yesterday. Today I have been bleeding. Its not heavy, but its a bit more than light spotting. Ive never had this so early before.


Ive got a feeling I maybe needing a straight jacket by the end of the 2ww.  


Hello Free my lovely PUPO buddy.    Hope that pma is back up to scratch today.      


Best of luck to anyone else on the horrid wait!   


Carolxx


----------



## staceysm

Hiya ladies,

How can I add symbols to my messages?  

Congrats to the BFP's, yippee!  Hang on in there sticky beans : )

Having a major wobble today and have just ordered 15 early pregnancy testing strips from Amazon for £2.80. Probably a complete waste of money and DH thinks I am mad, but there you go, I feel better for it.  I hate the not knowing.

Lets hope it works for you Carol and you are brave for going it alone.  Infertility puts a massive strain on couples and I have friends who have just split up after only being married for 6 months over IVF.

Good luck to the rest of you in the dreaded 2ww.

Hugs
Stacey
x


----------



## Cliec

StaceyM - Hi
When you select reply, there are a list of icons at the top, starting with    to  , see them there?
underneath is the word [more] select this to get more snazzy graphics like 

Cliec


----------



## freespirit.

Weeeeeeeeeeeeebs ^waves mady^ sweetheart , how blummin lovely to see you in here  You can borrow my straight jacket when i've done huuni ;-) Now then sweetie  , what is your  2ww plan ? Are you resting up and doing [email protected]@er all ? I do hope so ! x x x


----------



## weeble

Plan, plan, what plan?  I haven't got any sort of plan.   


Ive not done very much today, but thats not going to last too long. The farm is mad busy atm and Im needed. We had 15 or so more piglets born this morning. 

Its really hard trying not to lift anything heavy and trying to avoid getting knocked about by the cattle. I never really realised how physical the work was til I started analysing each bit today

Right Im off to harpoon myself.   


xx

PS Im a proper stalker now!  




Stacey, thank you xx. 
You sound as bad as me for pee sticks. I usually have loads and start testing about 5dys pt. Doesnt matter that the early ones will come out neg, I just like to test.


----------



## freespirit.

Weebs your plan should be to do as little as possible for as long as possible - deligate darlin !


----------



## Cliec

Welcome Weeble,   Take it easy in the 2ww when you can   
will add you to our ever growing table   
Thinking of you Smudge     that all is well   
MJ - hope you are holding out ok,         

Where is everyone today? Or am I just hogging the PC?   
Take care ladies
Cliec


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Stell - good on you for staying strong - sending you lots of big hugs for tomorrow  

Sugar - not really had many symptoms, so don't give up hope.  My period was 5 days late and I was still brickinging it when I did the test...we all have doubts!  Sending you a big hug too  

Weeble - you're one brave girl!!!!  All credit to you! 

Cliec - you go girl -No HPT til OTD !!!!  Shall I make a placard and come round to your house?

EJ - hi!

Smudge - hope you are OK?

Thanks for all you well wishing.  It's so appreciated!!!


----------



## weeble

freespirit. said:


> Weebs your plan should be to do as little as possible for as long as possible - deligate darlin !


Errrr, but there's only me & him work there and he's a fully qualified skiver.  
Seriously though, I am taking it as easy as I can. I feel pretty rough, so thats helping me slow down.

Thanks Cliec 

Girlyhalfwit.......(hell thats a gob full  ) I think the word is stubborn rather than brave.  
Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

Freespirit and Cliec:  Thank you.  I think that I am going stir crazy here!!    I am trying to convince hubby to let me do a hpt on otd but he just wants to d the blood test at the clinic.  They said that we could get false positive or false negative so he doesn't see the point.  I think I'd rather have a rough idea before being told over the phone.

Weeble:  Welcome.  You have been through such a tough journey and I really admire you for stickingat it.   that thsi is the one for you.  Try to take it easy.   

Stacey:  Stay strong.  I am saying this as much to myself as I am to you!  

Girly:  Thanks.  That is good to hear.    I bet that you are just on    Will you get early scan date tomorrow after you phone the clinic?

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Sugar , I was at that awful stir crazy stage yesterday ((hugz)) it's a horrible place isn't it . Today i am feeling much more in control and my boobs are feeling achey / tingly / full too , i'm praying this is a good sign , pleade god let it be a good sign +++ Sugar, I am SURE you would be fine POAS on OTD , afterall not all clinics do blood tests you know x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Yeah Sugar _ says in my treatment plan that I have a scan 2-3 weeks after BFP - eekkkkkkk!


----------



## Cliec

Suger - if it helps, I would POAS as well as having the bloods done, a little extra information on the same day can't hurt, but hope DH understands.
Barts only do POAS, or at least that's all I've ever done   
Cliec


----------



## jen84

Hi ladies.

(a me post coming hope you dont mind ) 

Getting pretty nervous as my one embryo is being thawed tomorrow I soooooooooo desperately want it to thaw,ok. I just needed to get that off my chest . 

To all
Jen84 x x


----------



## DMaria

HI girls - 
girly_hw - Huge congratulations!!! although you have now taken away my excuse not to do housework with all of your tidying!!!

Weeble, you're very welcome  

Little Lee - I had cramping all yesterday afternoon too. No idea what it means, but since we're having cramping the same day post-ET, it's either embie related or drug related (or both)!.

This is just a quickie from me, as I am feeling absolutely awful today. My head has been splitting all day, can't get rid of the headache, have been nauseous and actually got sick also. I've no idea what to do, as I'm due my next tablets this evening, but am assuming it's tablet related. I think it's OK to take paracetamol, during 2ww - anyone any idea? 
My clinic is attached to a maternity hospital, was going to call there but on Sundays there is only "true emergency" cover from the maternity hospital, and may be from a doctor not entirely familiar with the FET procedures. Which is absolutely no help to me. I might try calling anyway, but if anyone has had similar experiences would like to hear about it!
(I do get migraines from time to time, it may be just that, and this time I can't take anything for it 


Sorry for no more personals on such a big day, but head just too sore  .

DMx

Jen84 -just saw your post -  that was how I felt this time last week, only 1 embie to thaw - it will be OK. Big fingers crossed for you


----------



## Cliec

Jen84- The very best of luck for tomorrow and a great thaw.  
What size was your   pre freeze? The waiting before FET will not be easy as I know you have days... But I know others have done the same successfully.
If it is any help, 'Harry' was 7 cells and thawed at 4 and I just know is knowing well   
You are allowed to nerevous/excied/worried   it's just part of it all and you wouldn't be human if you didn't
 for you tomorrow
Love
Cliec
  good thawing, growing,transferring and imbedding


----------



## freespirit.

DM Poor you ((hugs)) it is ok for you to take paracetamol xx Jen84 , I can only imagine how nerve wracked you feel hunni , it's only normal ((hugz)) remember these days the whole thawing technique is fantastic , so i'm sure everything will be just fine +++++++ Thinking of you and sending you tons of orangeness for a great awakening and a perfect ET xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Freespirit: it really is awful!   thanks. Know you are right about poas so have 7 days to work on him and convince him. Or tell him,in reality!  

Cliec: thanks. You're right and I think I'll do that. 

Jen84: I was in your same position on Wed and all went well. Praying that all goes well for you. My blast was a 4 when frozen, decreased to a 2 when thawed which apparently is totally normal and was back at a 4 when transferred. 

Dmaria: sorry to hear you are not feeling great. Hope you feel better soon. My head's been sore for few days now. All drug related I think. Paracetamol is abs fine and clinic told my to contact them if i jeeded to take anything stronger as there are options. Hope you get sometgibg sorted. 

Xxx


----------



## jen84

hi 

DM thanks , sorry your not feeling good    hope you feel better soon x

cliec thanks  my embryo is a  4 cell . when it was frozen it was a grade 1, they told me that was really good. after first ivf in 09 i had 2 'grade 1 'embryos one of which they put back in and then this one. i am hoping that as seen as it was a good quality one there is a better chance of the thaw going well .   

freespirit your like a fountain of positive orangeness, you constantly make me   with your posts . ithanks for the   

sugarpielaura i'm with the others definatly think you should do a hpt  just so you can get a rough idea  before you go for the bloods. like you say you still have time to work on him.  

i'm feeling a lilttle better about it now. i guess all i can do is     . will let you all know tomorrow 

jen84 x x


----------



## Cliec

It's quiet out there ladies, I hope you are all doing OK.​
​  ​             ​             ​             ​      ​​​


----------



## stell

Evening ladies,

Hope everyone is okay. Sorry havent been on much today as been trying to keep busy and not think about OTD tomoz

Wnat to say a big thank you to you all for helping me stay positive and to stay away from POAS

Thank you Freespirit for all your positivity! Not sure how I've kept away from POAS!

Still trying to stay    and    I can give some more good news on here but got an awful feeling bout it! 

Weeble -  and welcome 

Jen84 - best of luck for tomoro hun. will be    your emby will thaw and you have a smooth transfer

Dm - sorry to hear your not feeling well today 

Stacey - stay strong hun. Stay   I know how hard this 2ww

Sugarpie - I'm thinking of POAS tomoro before i have my blood test at clinic but then I'm so scared i get a neg and will be gutted but suppose if I'm gonna get a neg it will be at some time tomoro!

Smudge - thinkning of you and hoping you get the good news you deserve  

Mj - will be thinking of you tomoro my OTD buddy and    and staying     we have good news

Cliec - thanks for positivity hun. Hope you are ok?

Heres an extra dollop of  for everyone

              

 

Stella x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey all, 

Jen84- ohhhh good luck for tomorrow really keeping all crossed that your thaw goes fab, is ET tomorrow after the thaw?? good luck xx

sugarpielaura - oh hun im sorry you dont feel very positive, but many people feel nothing and get lovely BFP's so dont give up on your little ones yet, you need to stay positive          xx

Cliec - hey you, glad you feeling positive I have had a few twinges too lets hope is a good sign for us both, keep that POAS away for another couple of days    xx

weeble - welcome hun to the madness that is the 2ww!!!  we are hoping for numerous amounts of BFPS on here, hope you feeling ok and dont worry as long as you dont do anything too strenuous sure you will be fine it is easier said than done to take it easy for 2 weeks, my clinic just say carry on as normal   

stacey - hey hope you doing ok sweets, dont blame you for ordering lots of poas sometime it just makes you feel better and you may do them all when you get that BFP just to see it over and over again xx

Dmaria - sorry to hear your not feeling good at the min, drink lots of water and paracetamol are fine so at least they may take the edge off for you.    hope it passes soon xx

freesprirt - how you feeling today is your   ok at the mo?? keep up the PMA not long for you now    xx

Stell and MJ - massive good luck for tomorrow        hope we get two more lovely BFP's   xx

AFM - well am now determined not to poas and wait for flaming day 17 to come, if i have got this far i can wait a few extra days and hopefully more bfps on here will keep me going xx


----------



## jen84

Hi em 
All being well
Et is sheduled in for thurs..... Gggrrrr it seems ages away.   

Your doing so well holding on so long . As my mom says good things come to those who wait. Keeping everything crossed for you x

Jen84


----------



## Em Mac17

jen, 

thurs will be here before you know it, sure you will be a happy lady tomorrow when all thawed nicely     . really hope your mum is right xx


----------



## freespirit.

Sending out masses good luck and orangeness to Stell and MJ for OTD tommorow , come on ladies , bring it on , bring em home for your sisters lets see those wonderfull wonderfull BFP's +++++++++++++++++ Hope you'll both POAS cause i'll start logging on from 6am for your news   xxx


----------



## DMaria

OK, I'm back (kind of!),
Thanks to all of your answers - I took a couple of paracetamol in the end, and what I also did, which really helped, was put a hot-water bottle behind my head. Just in case anyone else gets a mother of a headache like that, I thought I'd pass on the tip - for whatever reason it really seemed to ease the pain. I've still got a bit of a headache, but nothing like earlier. Will call the clinic in the morning, God knows what sort of muppet I could get on call from the hospital - I can imagine me having to explain to them what is FET, what is progynova etc. etc.! Anyway, I managed to eat a big bowl of porridge, then a teeny bowl of ice cream then a second teeny bowl of ice cream   You should have seen DH when I was hanging over the toilet bowl though - "Oh, could this be morning sickness Could you be up the duff?" (Picture him with his big happy face!). I said it could.... or it could just be the meds.....

So, Saying big   for your embie tomorrow Jen84 - I'm sure it will be fine, but I know what it's like to only have one little guy thawing. It will be fine.

Smudge sweetheart, thinking of you today - I'm hoping we haven't heard from you cos you can't get internet access  

There are so many OTDs coming up that I'm getting seriously nervous! 

MJ and Stell, fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow, really really hoping you have a happy day. Stell, I would also be tempted to POAS before the clinic, just to have the privacy, but it's up to you of course. Don't keep us waiting too long!

Cliec and Freespirit, I know the nerves are up now, but so far so good it seems  (no AFs and so on), so I can expect good news! Ooving the real positive vibes from you, so just keep it up through tomorrow  

Stacey - I laughed at your bargain 15 POAS! (Was it amazon you said?? I pay about 20 euro for 2 here...!).
This is the longest I have lasted without testing, and while I think it is a good idea to wait til OTD I am in no position to judge anyone who doesn't!!! 

Sugarpie - who knows, maybe no symptoms are a good thing! Too early for you to feel down yet anyway. I'm sure you will manage to convince DH (or tell him!) to do the hpt before going to clinic for OTD. Since you are the one who is feeling, or looking out for, every twinge, I think he'll understand that maybe you need that. 

Weeble, I said welcome already but was too sore earlier to say more, but when I read your story I was soooo full of admiration. You are being so strong. It must be really difficult, whatever happened, just missing the support of your other half right now. I think IVF is a really crazy strain on a marriage, and I'm so sorry that things didn't work out for you. However, I really hope that your dream comes true this time. And I like the sound of the piglets! (I am one of these city people with a romantic idea of farming!). Hope you can get a rest though!

EmMac - keep in there sweetheart - I was just thinking, that I have a 14 day 2ww after blast transfer, however I think our clinic also gives 16 days after 2-3 day embie transfer, so it's not completely strange! But, such a long 2 weeks!

OK, I know that's not everyone, Little Lee, hope the cramping has eased.

Big hugs to everyone else         

Till tomorrow
DM xxxxx

Oh - PS - thanks free and mini for the info on the progesterone injections, I didn't think they'd be easy, just thought maybe more certain. But, it sounds scary, I get the point (no pun intended!!!!) DM


----------



## weeble

Logging back in to send some more pma to Jen84, MJ & Stell for tomorrow 
                        


Its an exciting week!    that everyone gets the right result. Oh God wouldnt that be great!

Em - "carry on as normal"   Thats anything ranging from being humped by a frisky bullock to chasing escaped pigs round a meadow or tripping over a chicken.  


DM The hot water bottle would have helped open the blood vessels to & from your brain. Improving blood flow reduces headaches, so good thinking Batman.  
I do miss my hubby when going through tx as he was extremely supportive, but we are still friends so thats good.


Whooo hoo Im on my first list! Thanks Cliec   The clinic have given me a test date of the 14th though, not the 16th. I shall officially start testing from about day 6


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Just a quick post to wish Jen84 lots of luck for emby thaw tomorrow. Looking forward to your happy news. 

Stell and Mj,all the best for tom. Thinking about you both and wishing you well. 

Smudge: hope to hear from you soon. 

I'm back to work tom so won't get a chance to post until the wvening but ill keep looking on my phone for the good news. 

Xx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,i've been awake bout haalf an hour and now can't sleep , my tummy is doing somersaults , can't beleive i can long last say it's OTD tommorow  sooooooooooo much looking forward to see those BFP's flash up here later on when our testers wake up xxx


----------



## Cliec

Free - not long now honey. How you doing ?  
I have just done a practice PIAP so I know I will do it ok tomorrow without disaster. Must remember not to tip it away tomorrow before testing though eh   

Best of luck for todays testers  and FETers   

Cliec xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Morning
All the best to our testers today. 

Cliec and freespirit: not long now. Well done on hanging on. 

Afm,when was going to bed last night,when I wiped I had the tiniest 4 specks of blood on the loo roll.  I haven't slept properly as been up about 6 times checking for more. Can't believe it may be over so soon. Will see what today brings I guess. 

Xx


----------



## Cliec

Suger- spotting is OK, bleeding can be OK. It is NOT over yet, not till OTD
Repeat after me... It is not over yet.  
stay strong. I know it is hard when something new happens.    
Cliec x x


----------



## freespirit.

OMG Cliec , a practice PIAP ROFLMAO , i've heard it all now LOL LOL Go throw it away becore you put a stick in it , go do it now !!! Sugar , I think your litle specks sound absoloutly perfect timing for implantation spotting , honestly hand on heart i do !!!!! I think it's a very good sign +++++ x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks Cliec and freespirit. 

Don't know how I'd cope without you ladies! Am getting light cramps too. Praying that don't get any blood today. My worry was it was bright red,not old brown blood. Fingers crossed. I'm so far away from otd still!

Xx


----------



## Cliec

Free - can you see my bathroom? How you know I've not tipped it yet? I will I will, just had to check with DH. He is the strong one. I am wobbly. X


----------



## freespirit.

Get it tipped NOW Cliec ! Had it gone? Have you done it ?


----------



## Cliec

DH has tipped it.
I will not test early just need to know we will get a reading ok tomorrow when stressed, excited and half asleep. X 

I meant to say good luck to those going into work today. Thinking of you.  
Just heard from my team teacher who sends her love and wishes us ALL luck this week. 

Cliecx x


----------



## DMaria

Wow we're starting early today! Cliec yu are so funny with your dress rehearsal. FreeS, you may have to keep an eye on your cycle buddy all day! Wishing you both strength to get through the day!

Sugar, don't worry about a few spots, whatever colour. That might be caused by the meds too. Same with mild cramping. Not over yet honey!

Cosmic and Jen 84, looking forward to seeing you both PUPO later!

And of course, good luck to today's testers...
DMx


----------



## Little-Lee

Will catch up in more detail soon.

Just wanting to wish lots of luck to everyone testing today   

lea xxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Any news yet?     

Good luck thawing ladies!

Cliec - think I might need to write that plackard!!!  But you are making me laugh!

DM - how's the headache.  Is it likely to be tension - I had some dreadful stress headaches last week.  What about a nice back and shoulder rub and maybe some Tiger Balm on your forehead?


----------



## Little-Lee

*Freespirit * - thinking of you lots today  you seem pretty  on your posts which is good to see 

*Cliec* - I love the idea of wearing something orange everyday, I thought about it myself but I don't actually own anything orange  may take a trip to the shop at lunch. keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow 

*DM* - How's you head today? hope it goes away soon. Are you back at work this week? I am hoping this is the quickest week of our life's  my new profile picture is from the wedding on Saturday  xx

*SugerpieLaura* - Hopefully AF is going to stay away for you  do the cramps feel like period pains? hopefully not  other then that how are you feeling?

*Jen 84* -    for the embie thaw today. I will look forward to hearing from you that your PUPO 

*MJ & Stell* - thinking of you both...... sending lots of      

*Em Mac* - Stay strong hunnie, OTD isn't that far away now  

  to all I have missed, 

AFM - still got these pains down below, its nothing like AF pains though and I don't recall having them during my other 2WW's - could this be a good sign or is it to soon? 7 days and counting until we find out anyway. 
as for the PMA....... it has been pretty bad so far so this week I intend to turn it round  my time is just around the corner 

 to all

Lea xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

*Good morning Ladies,*

*Did a very cheap home test and negative. Well if there were two healthy pregnancy I should have a line today. I know there will be one. This is how I came to this conclusion;
On friday night I had one on left and one on right pains. On sat morning left one stopped all together.. But on and off right one still going.. So I think we still have one with us.. Unless left one has implanted with no probs whats so ever and right is still struggling? Who knows!!!*

*I am still very very positive. And Peaceful.. Even though I cope with only 2-3 hrs sleep a night.. *

*Busy next 3 days.. Will be on line on today and tomorrow but on wed a friend of mine taking my laptop to Uk. That way I don't have much to carry with me when we are flying.. *

*Wishing lots and lots of luck who are testing today.*

*Love. Kukixx*


----------



## freespirit.

Kuki , hunni there is NO WAY you could get an acurate HPT this early , OTD is still 5 days away !
Now I have no choice but to send them round , be aware , there cooooooooooming      
Please refer to #6 "Symptoms don't mean diddly and you will not know of the outcome till OTD and you POAS"


----------



## Kuki2010

Freespirit,

Thank you so much.. I know I know.. I had 7 of them. 4 BFNs and 3BFPs.. My pain threshhold is none existent. I know when I do ovulate and geting rid of my egg for the month etc.. Everyone is different and of course every pregnancy is different.. 

But you are right.. Till OTD we know nothing.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## freespirit.

​


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

I have logged on twice today to see if we have any BFP's announcements : )

I am officially half way there now.  I had a tiny small brown jelly blob this morning and have some very mild cramping now.

Still have no idea at this stage which way it will go.  I know with my son I was 100 % convinced it hadn't worked and I was wrong.

Hang on in there Kuki, still a way to go yet.  I wonder why you are testing 2 days earlier then me, when my embies are only one day younger?  Very strange.

My pregnancy tests have been dispatched and should be here by Wednesday/Thursday.  For £2.80 they actually had really good reviews and most women said they got correct results about 3 days before OTD.  

I will catch up again later and hopefully we will have some good news.

Stacey
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Staceysm,
Are you in UK? They attend to take longer to test.. In EU.. For 5 day embies it is 10 days.. For 3 day embies 12 days.. 
I have not achieved much today. Just lazing about.. Which is nice.. 
I had implantation bleeds before.. But this time nothing.. Sometimes it gets stuck up and come out later.. I am hoping this is what happend. I have very unsually long cavity.. Well cervix.. What ever you call it.. And extremly tight one.. So I am still so very very positive and hopeful the bleed did happen.. 
Well every pregnancy is different.. Who knows.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Cliec

I feel like AF is on its way... which is not possible because i'm POF and so dosed up on HRT. 
It just that it feels like it's coming. (


----------



## freespirit.

Cliec, IT'S NOT , IT'S NOT , IT'S NOT ++++++++ Hang in hunni , were nearly nearly there , there's nothing to say AF is coming , it's your precious ones snuggling in and your womb relaxing and streaching to make them comfy that's all. Come on take a deep breath and tell me how your feeling (((((hugs)))))


----------



## freespirit.

Wish Smudge , Stella and MJ would post ......................  
Jen 84 , When will you get your call that your  has woken up ok ?


----------



## Cliec

Tearful x


----------



## freespirit.

Oh hunni     tearfull is OK  it's ok ya hear me , your horrormoans do allsorts to you   I distinkly remember crying to What not to waer and 10 years younger on my last (successfull) 2ww . Tearfull don't mean anything is wrong , your also just soooooooooo strung out ready for tomorrow , it's been a long hard slong and you are so nearly nearly there , come on babe , WE CAN DO THIS      Is there anything else that's making you think this way ? Do you feel anything else ?


----------



## Cliec

Lots of niggles on my left side. 
(.)(.) Not bad today but hated smell of toast this morning. 
Got acupuncture this pm. Hope I last till then. 
Popped in to see mum after dropping DH at work. Neice and nephew there but just too strung out to stay and play. May pop back later for baby dust. 
How you holding out? 
This really is the hardest day so far. x x


----------



## freespirit.

Cliec , if you hated the smell of toast i'd quit worring , a change in smells is a great thing , it's almost in the bag , so to speak   Go and enjoy your acupuncture and try to 'relax' , er well , you know what i mean , try to think positive


----------



## Cliec

I'll do my best. 
Going to switch off and do some yoga to help calm and relax.
Feeling sick with nerves. 
Knicker check OK.
Sorry such a me post.

Back later 
C x x


----------



## Little-Lee

Cliec - Some of your signs seem like good ones hun   like F,S said your nearly there now please stay strong       

Freespirit - You are a great support lady   could do with you in my house for the next week   not long now your doing really well  

Lea xxxx


----------



## jen84

Hi
I'm  a woman on the edge today.  
Still no phonecall yet its driving me crazy! Ive been walking round the house with theq phone permanantly attched to my hand.

Cliec im sorry your feeling low today. Sending you lots of  have a nice relaxing afternoon (as much as you can )

Jen x x


----------



## Cliec

Thank you Jen.  
Feeling a bit calmer now.
Hope you get your good news phone call very soon.   

Cliecx x


----------



## Kuki2010

Cliec,
You are doing so well!!! Come on one more day.. 
Go and get busy.. Just forget about it for a few hrs..
Do you have a dvd youlove.. Put that on and work on mindful wathchin dvd.. 
Any other thought just kick it out.. Keep it out..
     
We are going to do this.. We are going to get pregnant!!! 

Freespirit.. You are so great.. Thank you hun.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## jen84

hi

woohoo  its good news my embryo defrosted 100 % all 4cells in tact. pphheewww very relieved. thank you all so much for all the positive vibes you have been sending me . now i have just gotta wait for tomorrows call to see how its progressing. feeling just a little bit closer to et on thursday.    

love to all and lots of        and      
to all 
    jen x x


----------



## Cliec

Jen - that is wonderful news  
100% is amazing. 
Keep busy between phone calls.   

Kuki - thank you  - i'm keeping my hands and mind as busy as I can making jewellery for presents.

Free. Hope you r ok hon. 
C x x


----------



## DMaria

Wonderful news Jen84, so happy for you! I know how it feels, the one little embie, it is such a complete relief to know it has thawed. That is wonderful. Roll on Thursday  (isn't it Thurs -your ET?).

Cliec - the jewellry making sounds really nice - be careful not to injure yourself if your hands are shaky with nerves! What kind of jewellry do you make?

To you and FreeSp - I can feel your sore (.)(.) from here girls, you're doing so well, just a few more hours and you will hopefully be sharing your good news with us!

DM xxx


----------



## cosmicgirl

Cilec you're really going through the mill today aren't you?  Loved the practice run    but as others have said it all sounds really positive, on my last cycle (when I got a bfp) I tested a day early as I was convinced AF was on her way and wanted to get the all clear to start taking my pokey prescription painkillers for it so don't read ANYTHING into that feeling   

Girlyhalfwit woohoo   another bfp for our gang, sooooo pleased for you.

DMaria I get awful headaches too, always find a hotwater bottle on my neck or head helps ease the pain, hope it's now completely gone.

Jen 84 can't believe they're keeping you waiting, keeping everything crossed that it thaws ok    Ooh just seen you posted - yay   

MJ and Stell really hoping you both get that wonderful bfp today     

Little Lee have some   to kick start your pma for this week.

EmMac not long to go now hun bet you wish you could just sleep until tomorrow morning now to get there faster   

Kuki it's so true everyone and every treatment is different, my friend has 3 children and said she felt different each time so stop worrying about symptom and just relax (you can remind me I said that when I start symptom spotting next week   )

Stacey yay half way there    Sounds like you've got an amazon bargain there, does that mean you'll be testing early and often?

Freespirit loving your positive attitude, you're our very own cheerleader on here so have a bit of     too.

AFM - I made my phonecall at 10am (and hour before scheduled transfer) and was told that both   survived the thaw!!!  So I'm now PUPO with 2 embies    I asked about the quality and she said they were as they'd expect them to be after the thaw but it was too early to grade them as they were still compacted from the freeze - really hoping that's only because the transfer was so soon after the defrost.  Anyway my OTD is 18th Sept, my clinic always have such a long 2ww especially as the embies were frozen on day 6.


----------



## freespirit.

Wooooooooo hoooooooooo FANTABBITASTIC news jen ^dancing with pom poms ^ (Gently of course) That is such brilliant brilliant news  And Cosmicgirl double woooooo hooooooooo wondeful news from you too , your PUPO   Sending you tons and tons,of very sticky vibes , now rest up and let them snuggle in hunni ++++ BTW with blasts it's,normally for them still to be to still be a bit,compacted , therefore ungradable , so don't worry about that hunni . One of mine was ungradable too , but it's not detrimental it just means they are between stages so can't be graded on a certain scale . Thisis great news on here today , so come on testers we just need you now !! x x x


----------



## Cliec

Cosmicgirl - PUPO - yay. 
We are having a positive time now    

Woop woop  

DM - I make gemstone jewellery with silver. Made quite a bit in the last 2 weeks   
I started with positive fertility and pregnancy gems. Not that I will give then to all industry - who knows what havoc they might cause?    

Cliec x x


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

Kuki- Yes I am in the UK.  I tested 2 days before my OTD with my son and got a genuine BFP. 

Cosmic - I will get the test's about 4 days before OTD and will only use one each morning, but for £2.80 I can just chuck the rest away.  

I admire you ladies who have held out until OTD.  I just don't have the will power.  I am quite a negative person, therefore like to prepare myself for the worse.

Jen84- That is fantastic news about your frostie.  Must be a strong one.

Do we know how smudge is doing?

Stacey
x


----------



## cosmicgirl

Thank you for that info Freespirit, it's made me feel a bit more positive about it all now    I always said if I managed to get as far as PUPO then I've got as good a chance as any so the     now begins in earnest.

Cliec love the sound of your jewellery, I'm a volunteer on a large crafts forum and now wondering if I might know you on there too - how weird would that be eh?

Stacey hopefully you won't throw the other tests away as you'll be using them all up after the OTD to keep seeing that double line appear


----------



## Lorny

Afternoon ladies!

Girly - Congrats on the BFP, that's fantastic! 

Jen84 - congrats on the 100% thaw hunny, do you know when your ET is?

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Sounds quite positive on here right now! Fingers crossed for some more BFP's.

AFM - My PMA took a nose dive over the weekend. Had AF type pains yesterday & was very emotional so ended up sobbing to OH that it was definitely a BFN because AF would be here by Tuesday. My body is clearly setting out to confuse me...but AF & pregnancy symptoms can be so similiar! I've been feeling sick for a few days now but not sure if that's just because i'm anxious, i've had sore boobs for a few days now but not sure if that's because AF is due, i'm sure my nipples have got some little bumps around them same as they did with my previous bfp but that could be my mind playing tricks on me!! Had a banging headache since Friday....i'm one stressed little lady right now  

 to all!

-x-


----------



## jen84

Cosmic girl yay!!!! Congratulations on being PUPO.hope they get snuggled in nice and quick 
Lorny this is such a stressful time and so confusing im  that all ur symptoms are for the right reasons.my et is hopefully scheduled in for Thursday .
Jen x x


----------



## DMaria

Congrats cosmicgirl!!!!      that's fantastic news!

Lorny - you're doing a natural cycle aren't you? I was wondering how you felt, because obviously you can't blame the meds for symptoms (although we can still blame our symptom-spotting minds for imagining symptoms!!!).  Poor you for feeling so stressed - when is your AF due (but we will assume it won't arrive  )? I've had a terrible headache for the last 2 days too, and feeling quite nauseous, but I think it's too early to be pg symptoms. I'm blaming the meds and nerves! A hot water bottle on the back of my head helped, you may want to try that?
I'm so tired of yucky side effects that I am tempted next time, if there is a next time, to try a natural cycle - so I'm interested to see how you're finding it.  Hope the PMA lifts soon     Sending you big hugs    

Cliec, your jewellry sounds beautiful! 

DM xxx


----------



## Little-Lee

Can one of you lovely ladies please tell me how I get a ticker on my profile? 

Lea xxxx


----------



## Lorny

Jen - Thank you hunny, good luck for ET on Thursday! Are you taking any time off work?

DMaria - To be honest I much prefer this natural cycle & would definately opt for it given the choice, last time my emotions were all over the show & I was such a moody mare too! lol I think my OH would prefer tha natural too, much less stressful for him too! AF is due anytime between Tuesday & Friday   just   she stays away....for the next 9 months would be nice! I've been using 4head stick thingy for my headache at night which does help a lot but can't use that at work as i'd stink the place out with it lol. Will give the hot water bottle a try when I get home though, thanks for that tip!

Little lee - if you go to one of the ticker sites like ticker factory & just follow the steps on the screen, once done it shows a load of gobbledegook in a screen & you simply copy & paste that into your forum signature....i think that's what i did?!

-x-

-x-


----------



## Little-Lee

Thanks Lorny, I can't get it to work though   xxx


----------



## Little-Lee

I have managed to get a ticker on now...... ha I will do some work now 

Lea xxxx


----------



## Lorny

Yay!! well done!


----------



## freespirit.

OMG come on ladies  where are these BFP announcements 

Little Lee your ticker is fab  

My testing buddy Cliec , how you doing sweetheart , only about 14 hours to go   Your jewelry sounds lovely , I hunted everywhere for a nice peice of smokey quartz to wear before i found the right peice on a lovely chain that is now permanently on my neck . 

Don't know how others are with jewellry , but when i get a peice i normally wear it till it falls off , I think my toe rings have been on about 15 years now , and i still have cotton friendship bands on from last summer ( yeah ok you've guessed by now i'm a bit of hippy lady )

Cosmicgirl , What sort of crafty things do you do hunni 

Lorny , Remember #6 sweetheart , and yes pg symptoms and SE are so darn similar , thats why we always have to hang on till OTD and POAS before we know for sure  

Little Lee , you want me at your house , er , where bouts do you live  I can allways dose you up through FF


----------



## Lorny

Freespirit - thank you hunny, you ladies do keep me sane you know, lol! What does OAS mean?

I just had a good old cry in the middle of the office   had someone from HQ get really stroppy with me although they were in the wrong so I got off the phone & blubbed  when I usually give as good as I get! grrr! Going to demand a big hug from OH when he gets home, i certainly need it.

-x-


----------



## taylor1977

Lorny, my first day back at work and I was slighty irrational about something very minor but I was livid. I had promised the other half I would stay clear of stress and conflict ( which is hard in the NHS at the mo) ......... I failed :O(

I have not got AF pain or some sort of pain, who knows what it is !

I keep checking to see some BFP's ....... come on girls !!

Well done to everyone thawing those precious snow bunnies x x


----------



## freespirit.

Oi lorny come here i'll give you a virtual orange one till your OH gets to ya 
Ya ready ............


PS I missed the P off on the Pee On A Stick comment- have gone back and ammended 

Stell hunni , I know you have been in reading but not posting , I am so    your ok


----------



## Little-Lee

Freespirit - I live in Scarborough, so you could come for a holiday   your always sending great vibes hun.
how do you know Stell has been reading ??

Hope you ladies testing today have had some great news and are just to busy to post   

big   for you Lorny.

Lea xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Owh a little holiday by the seaside , hmmmmm , quite fancy that   Haven't been to Scarborough for years  
I know Stella has been on line cause i looked at her profile hun , a profile can tell you lots , when someone was last active , what boards they are looking at , where they have posted and also can include a photo gallery   To look on a profile just click on the name  
So , er back to business , can you cater for a vegetarian


----------



## DMaria

God - I have just had a 3 hour meeting at work, the latter part in a small room with someone with smelly breath, and once it was over I jumped straight on here cos I was sure I would see some news from the testing girls! Stil nothing...
Girls - hope you're doing OK  

Oh well, at least I know where to find out how to make a ticker!

Catch up later, must run (or walk gently...) for the train!

Dm xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Anyone had pregnyl with a medicated FET - bearing in mind I've no follicles as I've had the prostrap and pre menopausal and on proynova ... So not taking it to boost my own levels .. 
Only reason I ask is that my clinic in the UK want me to take it but my consultant is on holiday so am unable to get the right answer (I'm having FET abroad and they don't use this method) ... Can't even book a lining scan .. not a happy mini...  Mmmm aren't we supposed to chill and remain relaxed stress free on this journey?       


Thank you in advance


Mini xx


----------



## freespirit.

I haven't Mini , sorry i can't help


----------



## stell

Evening ladies,

Yes free I had been reading but was on my phone at school so tried writing a few times but message kept disappearing!   Was reading as was trying to check if there was any good news to make me more positive! Sorry to keep you all waiting! 

Congrats Jen and Cosmic on being PUPO      

Well I didn't go for test today as Head said she would prefer me to go tomoro which is prob my own fault as I said I coud go tomoro if I couldn't today.  Wanted to do a HPT this morning but DH said no!   Which prob a good thing as think I have talked myself into the fact it's negative as dreamt about getting BFN last nite! Now I'll have to wait another 24 hours as I can only ring clinic after 4 tomoro for blood test results.

Stella x


----------



## DMaria

Aw Stell your waiting is difficult enough as it is without being postponed another day! Poor you, can't believe it!

Mini- sorry, I haven't had it. What's the idea behind giving it do you know?

Sorry, on phone on train so not the best message!
DMx


----------



## freespirit.

Oh Stella     I've been soooo worried about you 
Listen hun , remember #6  It is in fact all looking really good for you , though god knows how you have got through today !!
Hey a dream eh , ever drempt of jumping off a building or sailing round the world or having some handsome hunk serve you ice cold cocktails on a deserted beach - d'ya know what i'm saying  Hang in there   

            ​


----------



## Betty-Boo

DMaria - think its because if we were txing au naturel - we'd have a small amount of HCG when ovulating without any medical assistance.  My consultant likes to try and mimic what would happen naturally hormonally as close as possible - hence for those undergoing FET he uses the trigger shot too and has had great results.  I'm willing to try anything tbh to ensure mini bean sticks round this time.
Hope that makes sense ... Having never had pregny as due to POF went straight to DE ... so haven't a clue when to administer it ... Any help would be brilliant...
Thank you     


Mini xx


----------



## Selk77

Good  luck for tomorrow freespirit, clice and. Everyone else who's testing have been on and off all day to see some good news the suspence is killing me. You have all done really. Well not to test early hope i can be as strong when it comes to it x


----------



## stell

Thanks Free and I do know what you mean. 
Sorry you have been worried as I wasn't posting.
You are so strong and so positive wish I could be at the min!
Thanks everyone one else for your good luck wishes and sorry I have no news!  

Not sure how I got thru today but I think it was my darling new reception class with their many demands and constant playing that kept my mind most of the time!  
Another whole day to go thru tomoro! Tho I'll be at home when I ring for my results so I promise I will post as soon as I know! 
Hope there is lots of good news on here this week!         
              

Stella x x


----------



## Lorny

Taylor - we both sound as bad as eachother! I can't imagine how stressful it is working in the NHS though.  I work in property management & I know which landlord's or tenants are going to be stressful so I can bat them off to someone else during ivf but I didn't expect it from someone in my own company, grr  I must chillax, got more important things to worry about than silly people getting me stressed. 

Freespirit - Thanks hunny, that brought a tear to my eye, lol. What am I like?!

Dmaria - 3 hour meeting, i don't envy that! poor you, go home, put your feet up & let DH pamper you!

Stell - Hope your 1st day back wasn't too stressful. fingers crossed for tomorrow hunny


----------



## Little-Lee

Lorny - i do property manage too. Well i work in a letting agents its sooooo stressful as u prob know already 

DM get home and rest lovely. One day down!!! Thinking of you.

Stella - i bet today has dragged for you keeping everything crossed hoping for you tomorrow. 

Freespirit - i can cater for anything ha. Well dh can as he does all the cooking in our house. Cant wait to hear from you tomorrow 
same to cliec too 

lea xxxx


----------



## DMaria

Haha home again with PC all to myself - although it's not helping my headache to be staring at computer! 

Lorny - really like the sounds of natural cycle now - at least I'd know when someone had really p***ed me off or when I was just "irritable" due to the meds! 
Also, I think we/I maybe put too much down to the meds in terms of emotions - my boss said something to me before (in a very understanding way) about how the meds might affect my mood and so on - and the thing is, it's not just the meds, it's the huge emotions of hope and despair which are totally real and which affect my/our moods aswell! And I can't help feeling that these meds are just doing me no good - as I sit here with a sick tummy and a big headache!

Hey, Lorny, little lee, Stacey, Taylor.... this time next week or so it'll be us sitting here biting our nails!!!!

Cliec and FreeSpirit - am totally nervous on your behalf, it's all looking soooooo promising for you both, Sending you massive                            

this evening! And a little   

Mini - sounds interesting re the pregnyl - my clinic doesn't downregulate at all for the FET, so I'm wondering if this is the reason why - to allow the normal range of hormones/secretions etc. around ovulation to be present? Would it make sense that you should be taking it the number of days  old the embryo is pre-transfer, plus 1-2? i.e. for a 3 day embie, take the injection 4-5 days before transfer? Would that make sense? I'm just guessing of course, but for my fresh IVF I got my trigger shot about 36 hours before egg collection, then obviously the transfer is a few days after "ovulation" (which was 36 hours after trigger) as embie is a few days old?
Hope you can find our properly.

Going to get a hug from DM now he's home. Lashing rain here  

Dm  xx


----------



## Cliec

Evening FF sisters. 
Wow that took me a while to catch up. 
Its been another roller coaster day for so many of us. 
Ouch battery nearly dead - will plug in so that after dinner can have a good cach up and personals  



Cliec


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone, thanks for all your thoughts today and congrats to all who've had good news re BFPs, thawing and PUPO the last few days.

AFM, well it is confirmed that we got a BFN - clinic did the bloods today. I knew it as I had done HPT today and over the weekend. For me it was good to know in advance as it gave my DH and I lots of time to discuss it over the weekend and prepare ourselves. I wouldn't have coped just getting a call out of the blue at work. 

I'm pretty sad but mostly angry. It's just not fair that we all have to go through this. 

Anyway, we have a follow-up appt in 2 wks so we will see how that goes and what we decide after that. 

Sorry for no personals but I just want to say a huge thank you to everyone. It has been great being on this thread and having your support. I wish everyone all the best. I'll pop back here in a bit and see how you are all going. 

Lots of love and orange hugs, 
MJ. xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

What a roller coaster of a day.

Those had BFNs. I am so very sorry.. Give yourself time. Be kind and get stronger.. Keep on fighting till we have them.

So so happy for BFPs... Enjoy!!

Good luck for tomorrow testing ladies.. Will be thinking of you all.

Nite nite for today from me.

Love.

Kukixx


----------



## ej123

Hi all

Gosh, how many pages do I have to catch up with?  Chatterboxes!    I've been at work so daren't log onto FF - noisey people would have a field day gossiping looking at my screen! Sad, but true   

Cliec and Freespirit sending           x lots your way!!

Lorny - hi!  I had a natural FET a few years ago, it was soooo much easier, unfortunately didn't work for me but i've heard of lots of instances where it does, surely its got to be nicer for the embie? Some orangeness for you     

Stell thinking of you for tomorrow, how mean to make you wait another day!!! I think i would have freaked!         for you.


Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow/waiting to see how their precious embies thaw. Massive luck and positive orange vibes to you all.

Well done to all those not POAS before their OTD - I am USELESS at this and get cheap hpts and use them all. What can i say I have absolutely no patience whatsoever   

DH gave me my progesterone inject last night - that bit was fine, but I cannot quite believe how much the muscle ached today.  Please tell me this isn't going to be how the next few weeks go, but of course, much worse as it builds up. Don't know if I can face it   

Also my thaw happened today, they were frozen at Day 1 (but nurse said day 2 after 2pm - ?   )  They thawed 8, but we had a call to say only 3 were good enough to keep developing so they thawed another 7.... We now have 7 that have survived and are (hopefully) growing.  I was a bit shocked at the thaw rate though - 50%, I was hoping it would be better.      that they do ok, and i'll get another call tomorrow morning for an update.  Trying to stay positive, but I know its risky going to blast   

x


----------



## jen84

Evening

Mj im really sorry  

Ej123 im keeping fingers crossed that your seven lil ones are growing nicely.when's  et hun?

Lots of luck to those testing tomorrow   

Jen x x


----------



## stell

Mj - so sorry hun    hope you floow up app goues well and best of luck in what you decide to do next

Cleic and Freespirit - best of luck for tomoro ladies       that you both get the good news you deserve (  I might get good news too!) stay     Keeping everything crossed for you both

Sorry no personals tonite but thanks to everyone for your comments- not sure how I've got thru today.   Hope everyone is okay and good luck to anyone having tx this week.   

Still feeling very anxious and scared for tomoro!   Got gut feeling it's bad news   but there's a little flicker of hope somewhere in me that is still clinging on! Be another long day as my clinics protocol os to ring after 4pm for bloods and DH doesn't want to do HPT so think we won't! Unless I completely change my mind in the morning!   I'm sure the children in my class will keep my mind occupied tomoro tho!  

Stella x x x


----------



## ej123

Hi Jen

ET is either Weds or Fri - I have to ring tomorrow morning confirm      
x


----------



## Cliec

Our news today, another roller coaster day        ​
 name
 procedure
 Precious cargo of
1 or 2?
 transfer
 stage
 OTD
 news
 6wk Scan
 Katena
 FET
 ?
 08/08
  
 22/08
 Heartbeat seen  
 Early scan 2/9/11
 Jen V
 FET
 ? 
 11/08
  
 30/08
  
 MJ London
 FET
 2 blasts
 22/08
  
 05/09
  
 Rutie1977
 FET
 ?
 21/08
  
 03/09
  
 GirlieHalfWit
 FET
 2 day 3 frosties
 22/08
  
 04/09
  
 Smudge52
 FET
 2 day 5 embies
 22/08
  
 04/09
 
 [td]   
[/td] [td][/td] 
 [tr] [td] Em Mac 17
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 2 embies
[/td] [td] 23/08
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 09/09
[/td] [td]   3rd time lucky  
[/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Stell
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 2 embies
[/td] [td] 23/08
[/td] [td]  
[/td] [td] 06/09
[/td] [td]  
[/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Cliec
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 1 snow baby
[/td] [td] 23/08
[/td] [td] PUPO/tbc
[/td] [td] 06/09
[/td] [td]     3rd time lucky  
[/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Freespirit
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 2 day 5 embies
[/td] [td] 24/08
[/td] [td]   
[/td] [td] 06/09
[/td] [td]   
[/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Candy
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 1 CME @ 3 days
[/td] [td] 27/08
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 10/09?
[/td] [td]   [/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] DMaria
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 1 blastie
[/td] [td] 29/08
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 12/09
[/td] [td]    3rd time lucky - nasty headaches   
[/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Taylor
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 2 snow bunnies
[/td] [td] 30/08
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 12/09?
[/td] [td]   [/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Little Lee
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 1 day 5 blast
[/td] [td] 30/08
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 12/09
[/td] [td]    3rd time lucky  
[/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Lorny
[/td] [td] ICSI ET
[/td] [td] 2 embies @ day 4
[/td] [td] 30/08
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 13/09
[/td] [td]   [/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Swanage
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 2 embies
[/td] [td] 30/08
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 08/09
[/td] [td]   [/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] StaceySM
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td]?[/td] [td] 30/08
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 12/09
[/td] [td]   [/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Sugerpielaura
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 1 blast 
[/td] [td] 31/08
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 12/09
[/td] [td]   [/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Kuki2010
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 2 frosties
[/td] [td] 31/08
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 10/09
[/td] [td]   [/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Weeble
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 2 x GR 1 XB
[/td] [td] 02/09
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 16/09?
[/td] [td]    
[/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] CosmicGirl
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] ?
[/td] [td] 05/09
[/td] [td] PUPO
[/td] [td] 18/08
[/td] [td]   [/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Jen 84
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 1 day 2 frostie , to blastie
[/td] [td] 08/09
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td][/td] [td]   Waiting patiently for 'Blastie FET'  
[/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] EJ123
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] Thaw 05/09 7 going to blast
[/td] [td] 07 or 09/09
[/td] [td][/td] [td] TBC
[/td] [td]   Waiting patiently for 'Blastie FET'  
[/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] ruthybee
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td][/td] [td] ?
[/td] [td][/td] [td][/td] [td] Awaiting AF
[/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Babysparkle
[/td] [td][/td] [td] 2 frosties / 5 on ice
[/td] [td] ?
[/td] [td][/td] [td][/td] [td] Now on DR
[/td] [td][/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Carol69
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] ?
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] Awaiting AF
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Ale40
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 2 blasts
[/td] [td] TBC
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] TBC
[/td] [td] DR starts 06/09
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Vixter_1
[/td] [td] FET
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] TBC
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] TBC
[/td] [td] Welcome Back 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Lorraine
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] dk600
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [td] 
[/td] [/tr] Needless to say ...​   ​       ​  ​     ​      ​​​Cliec​xx​


----------



## freespirit.

Mj I am so sorry to hear of your result , really i am , it's so bloody unfair :'-( Take a little timeout and hold each other tight , and when you have the strength i hopo you can go again and reach your dream x x x Ej , I'm sorry to say the next morning is the worst with those harpoons , all i can offer,you in way of hope is that for some reason some mornings are, better than others . Although i understand how dissapointed you are with your thaw rate , to have so many to choose from is brilliant , andit truely does mean you will get the fittest and strongest xx Dm ,sorry to hear you are feeing so rough , just try to rest as much as you can and take plenty of water ((hugz)) hope tomorrow is a better day. . Cliec  my testing buddy OMG how many emotions , wishing you tons of luck for tomorrow , lets bring em home gal ++++++++ And my new testing bud Stell , come on hun WE CAN DO THIS ++++++++++


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Oh my, I had pages and pages to catch up on!!  

*MJ:* I am so sorry.  Take some time to be with hubby and hope that you get on well at your appointment in a couple of weeks. I know what you mean about knowing beforehand and that's why I am tempted to do a hpt on morning of otd, but hubby against it. Sending lots of love.   

*Freespirit:* Your posts have made me laugh tonight and I wish you all the best for tom. Will be looking at my phone in school to hear your good news.       

*DMaria:* Thanks. I really do hope so. The meds are so much for us to deal with and I agree that it just seems unnatural at times.  

*Little Lee: *It sounds like you have some great signs there. Stay positive.  I have some low cramps now and again but had them before et and they are also a bit like period cramps. Need to wait and see I guess.  I do have a wee cold which is driving my crazy.

*Kuki: * You tested so early!!    Hopefully all will be well come otd.  

*Stacey:* I know what you mean about preparing for the worst. I am also like that! 

*Cliec:* Sorry to hear that you have had an up and down day.    You are so close now. It's not AF. Just the meds. Hope that your tears have dried and wishing youall the best for tomorrow.        

*Jen84:* Woo hoo!!        That is great about your wee embryo.  All the best for tom and roll on Thursday.

*Cosmicgirl*: Woo hoo!!!        That is great that they both survived and that you are now PUPO!!  Hoping that the 18th arrives quickly for you.

*Lorny*: Sounds like you have some good signs there.    Stay strong. I have also had a headache recently but think that it is down to my cold.  Hope you got that  that you deserved.

*Taylor:* It was also my first day back today. Have to say that it at least distracted me a bit. How did you get on? 

*Mini:* Sorry to hear that you are stressed. Sorry that I can't advise about your meds but hope that you get it sorted soon. 

*Stell: * Great to hear from you but so sorry that you need to wait another day. Well done you on being so strong!   Hope that your first day back was good. Bet you are shattered. We are 3 weeks into the term up here and I now have the cold and am knackered!!  All the best for tomorrow.       Are you just doing the blood test at the clinic?

*EJ123: * 7 growing well is fantastic and hope that they do indeed make blast.     Good luck for tomorrow.

*AFM*, well after hardly sleeping last night at all due to worry over the bleeding, I have calmed down a bit today. No more bleeding so far but on major knicker check!!  Bowel playing up a bit today again as well. This wait just seems like forever!!! Also need this blasted cold to disappear. Had acu tonight which was good though.

xx


----------



## Cliec

Well ladies what a day
Comgratulations on being  Cosmic 
So sorry MJ - no words can sooth you at the moment but know we are thinking of you and DH 

Stella - you are amazing, how do you put up with it? sending you lots of love and luck for a fab result tomorrow  
EJ and Jen84 - greathat you have a great thaw underway and  for a  on Thursday
Lorny and Kuki - keep up wit the PMA ladies, and hang on in there   
DM - so sorry yo are suffering at the mo, really hope tomorrow is a better day for you   
Suger and Em Mac hope you are OK  
Smudge - really really hope youare ok and just having a wonderful holiday   
Sorry for all those I have missed - a little side tracked at the mo  
AFM - Had a great acupuncture session today, feel very calm and  - and know that if we don't get the result we hop for, we'll just check again on Thursday. 
Been a bit mean, and asked DH to pop into M and S and top up my range knicker supply, poor chap, nut he was a trooper and came home with the bootie for my bottie  
I had a lovely long shower before Acu - shaved legs etc for the first time in ages and wanted body energy to focus on Harry and not on hair  and did a bit of topiary whilst I was at it - to help with aperfect pee in the am (TMI sorry)  
Lit candles, checked my crazy list and had a lovely meal cooked by DH (undortunatly he really is Cinderella as I cant stand the smell of food, but still have an appetitie (he he))  
DH just getting the new room ready for the morning, as don't want to PIAP in the same loo as last time... is there anything else I will do to help Harry - you betcha.     
Freespirit, you know how much I hope you have a good night rest and a perfect pee - see you on the other side honey.  
Stell - all the very best honey for the best news tomorrow   

Nigt Night FF sisters 
Cliec xx


----------



## stell

Hi sugarpie yeah just a blood test in clinic. My dh against doin hpt so gonna be strong and wait. First day back not so bad. Lovely new class! Sorry to hear uve got cold and tired the joys of teaching! Stella x


----------



## DMaria

Cliec - your artistic skills are getting better and better - I was looking for a little cartoon of your topiary!!! 

Cliec, Freespirit, Stell, nightie night girls, will hear form you tomorrow, wishing you loads and loads of luck and      

EJ - congrats on the thaw - to have 7 growing at the moment is loads! hope they are all getting nice and comfy in their little  dishes.

Til tomorrow everyone, and best of luck to the OTD girls    

DM

PS thanks for all you good wishes, feeling much much much better this evening


----------



## weeble

Free & Cliec, the wait is almost over! Sending you both BFP vibes! 
Good luck Ladies xx


----------



## Cliec

New Orange spotty pants on
Pee pot ready
Now just got to sleep

Hope chill fm will do the trick 
Bless us all
Xx


----------



## Little-Lee

Cliec and Freespirit      
hope to hear good news from you both this morning

lea xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Wishing you lots of luck..
Will be thinking of you all day.
Have to go out in the min.. 
Will check later.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Cliec

Not a perfect pee after all.  
We will test again on Thursday to be sure though.
DH and I are in a daze.

freespirit - looking forward to your news soon honey      

Stella - my best vibes coming your way    

C x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

MJ and Cliec _ sending you a huge big hug    

Stell and Free _ mega good luck!!!!!   

Jen _ well done re thaw

Cosmic _ thanx and congrats re thaw

Lorny _ thanx - I had AF pains all the time and now officially 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant - still can't believe it!!!

DM - you won't need a NFET - you're gonna do it this time!!!!!!!!

Rang the clinic yesterday to give my BFP news and have booked an early scan for 26th. Nurse told me yesterday that I was 4 weeks and 1 day pregnant - has totally not sunk it.  Still get those twinges in tummy - hope all is OK?  Also still knicker checking - hope I get less neurotic!!!!

Good luck to you all today xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little-Lee

Cliec - big   for you this morning. I hope things change   xxxx


----------



## taylor1977

Cliec,

I am so sorry, what day are you testing on ? Big hugs x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Totally on cloud 9  Thankyou so much for all your support , for being there and for listening to me waffle .
Please God watch over us and keep us safe 

Cliec ,  My heart does go out to you so much , I so wanted us to share this day , I know now you have that awfull 2 day wait , where your gonna be in limbo . Hun please don't totally give up or do anything that you might regret , because sometimes these things do happen , and things just take a little longer . I am posteing this link where a lady tested negative on OTD but by the afternoon the result had changed , just to show you that there is still a litlle hope , though of course i know it dosn't help with the devistation you feel this morning http://www.carefertility.com/ivf/viewtopic.php?t=54633

Stell , I hope you can bring good news later   

And to everyone else - Keep it orange


----------



## Kuki2010

Cliec,
I am so very sorry.. It just sucks.. So very hard.. But take your time and get stronger.. Keep on fighting till we get there.. And we sure will do!!! Just taking longer that is all.     

Freesprit,
So delighted with yoru news.. Wonderful news.. Just enjoy every single min!!!    

Kukixx


----------



## DMaria

FreeSp- on phone going to work, sorry just a quickie:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

So so so happy for you
DMxxxx


----------



## Little-Lee

*Freespirit*     YIPPIE!!!!! really happy for you hun. 
Hope it's nice up there on  
You have been a great support to us all too  Hope you keep in touch.

Lea xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey really quick one from me as got to leave house in 5!!!

Freespirit!!! OMG thats is amazing news congrats on your BFP eek how exciting         wish you a hassel free 9 months xx

MJ - so sorry hun      xx

Jen84 - fab news on the thaw, not long now xx

hope everyone else who is about to test, or PUPO are feeling good today                       to all us ladies still waiting xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Cliec - just read, lets hope it was just a bit too early dont give up all hope just yet       xx


----------



## Lorny

Morning lovely ladies!

DMaria - Hope your headache has disappeared, mine's finally taken a break, lol!

MJ - I'm so sorry to hear your news hunny  

EJ123 - Thankyou for the orangeness hunny, definately feeling a bit better today  That's great news that you'll have so many to choose from, at least you know you'll have the best. Fingers crossed for when you call  

Sugarpielaura - i've now got a cold aswell, maybe that's why I had the banging headache? I blame my DP for spreading his man flu to me, grr!

Cosmic - Congrats on being pupo!!

Girlyhalfwit - thank you, that's re-assured me knowing that you had AF pains & still got a bfp. I'll be on constant knicker check today as AF due between now & Friday. 

Cliec -   hoping that you get a better result at next test.

Freespirit - Congratulations Miss Positivity on your BFP, that's fantastic news!! 

AFM - Taking number 6 on board again i've decided there's no point in trying to spot symptoms as i've never had a natural cycle before & so have nothing to compare it to! I think with my previous medicated cycles i've always re-acted quite quickly to the meds & so my symptoms stood out more. 

Let's have some positivity today ladies 
      

-x-


----------



## Lorny

Freespirit - although i'm NOT sympton spotting lol, i'm curious to know what possible symptoms if any you've had throughout your 2ww?

-x-


----------



## jen-v

hello friends! Just calling by to check out how everyone is doing. 
MJ and Cliec,   I'm so very, very sorry - I can imagine how you are feeling. Cliec, fingers crossed it isn't over. Life can be so unfair, and feels just overwhelmingly sad at times like this. Sending   too to anyone who has had a bfn and can't bear to post it. 
Freespirit and girlyhalfwit - OMG thats amazing!    I'm so delighted for you! Wishing you both healthy, happy pregnancies. Funny how bfp announcements here are so different from those difficult friends-and-family pregnancy announcements isn't it? I guess its because we've all been through it together and know what it means for each other. Hearing positive news of bfps on here really gives me hope.
I hope I haven't missed anyone else's results - there's so much to read, you chatty lot! 
AFM, since the bfn there have been a lot of tears, but other times we're really doing OK and making plans for the future - wanted to tell people with bad news that it _won't_ feel this awful, all of the time, forever. It helps to have the hormones out of my system and my body back! We'll try again soon, but I'm trying to have a few months when my life isnt absolutely all about tx. I'm thinking of joining vixter on the bfn chat thread, but don't have much chat in me yet - really missing all of you guys jen-v


----------



## weeble

*Congratulations Free. Im chuffed to bits for you! xxx*

Cliec   for a late positive for you  xx


----------



## stell

Morning ladies just a quick one as waitin to have bloods! Got butterflies in my stomach! Fantastic news free all ur positivity has paid off! Woo hoo. Delighted for u hun!.  Cleic so sorry hun! Stay strong! Know how u are feelin!
Stella  X x


----------



## Little-Lee

Stell -       Hope to hear some more good news today xxx


----------



## Cliec

OMG ladies, thank you for all the lovely bubbles.
Still keeping up with the orange positivity        and crazy practices 'till new OTD
Keep the faith and we will be rewareded. 

Freespirit -  you are truely blessed a second time. Your positivity has been a true strengt to us all.
I hope you are enjoying 

Love and luck to us all
Cliec


----------



## Billybc

Hi Ladies

Feeling slight confused during my TWW. To tell you a little bit about me, I've had full IVF twice, first time was a total failure but second time produced my beautiful DD and we have embies frozen 6 yrs ago following that success.  Went into clinic on 26th September after the first 2 embies thawed BOTH survived which was a bit of a shock.

I am now on day 11 and due to test on Saturday.  DH and I did a sneaky test this morning and it was negative but I feel pregnant - and I tested positive on day 11 with DD.  I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I just feel I am - I've had no bleeding at all either old or new even though I was due on on Sunday and first time round I failed on day 10.

Any others going through the same as me?  Would really help to know how you are all doing and whether I should be getting my hopes up so high?

Thanks
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cliec

Billy bc - hello.
I too feel pg but get today on day 14 was hpt neg. 
Each of us are different and each pregnancy is different.
I still have faith that - even under meds.
Keep positive.

Cliec


----------



## katena

hey ladies,

cliec - stay strong! Hopefully that BFP will come!   

Stell - hope those bloods come back full of HCG and give you your bfp too!  

Freespirit and girlyhalfwit - Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!        now you can come join the 'waiting for an early scan thread' which is just as busy as thris thread and hard to keep up with!

everyone else - stay strong!! Dont stress out symptom spotting and remember rule #6!!   

k


----------



## Kuki2010

Cliec,
Sorry I thought it was OTD.. Keep it going till OTD.. Will you do a blood test in 2 days time?

Billy,
You never know.. Test it on OTD. In one of my pregnancies on day 12 it was negative. And that day I did a blood test and was positive. Every pregnancy is different. Although that baby never developed HB and ended up losing it. 
Try to stay posiitve... Oh god I know how difficult that is.. 

Free, so soooooo happy for you!!! You must be over the moon!!!

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Cliec

Kuki - today was OTD but as Harry was so small at just 4 cells after the thaw, giving him a bit longer to show. 

C


----------



## Swanage

Hi busy ladies how r u?
Freespirit I'm so happy for you   I hope this is the best 9months ever!!

Cliec fingers crossed when you test again it will be a BFP!!

Sorry to ask more questions but having a weird morning! I'm at work so being sneaky on my phone but Iv got this horrible taste in my mouth like onions and my stomachs gone really bloated and firm!! Is this something progesterone pessaries can do? Just worried as if not I'm panicking it's food poising or summin (haven't eaten onions thou?) sorry again hopefully that will be the last of my stupid questions for today? 
Love swanage xx


----------



## weeble

Billy Im only on day 4 and trying not to get my hopes up, but I do already feel pg. I cant explain it at all and I may be totally wrong as its been 6yrs since my last tx.


So far Ive had spotting on day 2 & 3, cramping and today Ive woke to sore boobs and a little bit of nausea (especially when doing the cat litter tray).  


Dont worry too much about a neg hpt at this stage. Sending you    that the 2nd line appears very soon!




Swanage - Ive had a funny taste in my mouth since yesterday, but it could be the huge amount of sweets I ate! Not sure if progesterone causes a funny taste, but pg does a lot of the time!


----------



## DMaria

Girls girls girls!!! It is obvious that FreeSpirit has other things on her mind today with all of this symptom spotting going on unchecked!!! 
REMEMBER rule no. 6!!!!

Symptoms don't mean diddly until you POAS on OTD!!!

Maybe with a natural unmedicated FET towards the end of a cycle there may be meaningful symptoms, but the "usual" progesterone/estrogen meds can cause a lot of symptoms that feel both like pg and AF. 

I am convincing myself here as much as anyone!!!
I am getting some low-ish cramps and AF due day after tomorrow...terrified!
But it's really impossible to tell, so many who have had a BFP say they felt nothing, others say they felt lots of things.

Be strong my sisters      




DM x


----------



## DMaria

Sorry, welcome to Billy bc!!!
Dmx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Well I cannot believe what I have done.  Just went and used a HPT 6 days before OTD and 8 days past FET and it is faint positive!  Cannot believe it at all and was sure my eye's were deceiving me, but the line is there.  Just sent the picture to my sister and she can see it quite clearly to.  

I know it is very early days and we have a long way to go, but I have my PMA back now.  Lets just hope it isn't a chemical.

Congrats Freespirit, fantastic news.  Lets hope you have a nice strong healthy embie in there.

Heres hoping that you have a shy bean there Cliec and that you get a BFP.

I really hope Smudge is OK, has anyone heard from her?

Catch up with everyone later.

Stacey
x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

DM - stop torturing yourself - I have had AF twinges all the time and still got them, AF due a week ago and now preggers!!  Would you like me to come round and give you a good shake?      

Free - Well done my love - I bet you are over the moon xxxxx

Billy - Hi.  Don't worry yet, they give us an OTD as tests can be a bit unpredictable until your bhormones rise sufficiently. Try to hold out again until your OTD.  Fingers Crossed for you hun xxxx

JenV -


----------



## jen84

hiya

freespirit   i'm so pleased for you.
cliec i'm    for you that you will get a change of result in a couple of days hunni. 
 billybc
swanage really sorry i can't help but hope your ok.
anyone heard off smudge  hope your ok  
stacey i have just seen your your post . omg its great    

afm i got an update call today about my embryo and its doing great , it has now divided in to an 8 cell .  that the call tomorrow will be more good news. i'm getting pretty   with all this waiting.

         
    top up for everyone

    jen84 x x


----------



## DMaria

Staceyyyyyyyy!!!!!!
Now you are totally tempting me to test early!!!! That's so exciting!!!!
How old were your embies again when they were transferred?

Congrats
DM xxxxx

PS Jen84 - all sounding good for you my dear!


----------



## stell

Just an extra congrats to Free with some images as was on my phone earlier

Woo hoo!        

So pleased for you! 

Cleic hope you get a BFP when you don a later test!    

I'm just bout to ring for my results!   

Stella x x


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
Sorry for not posting sooner , i haven't deserted you , it's just been one hell of a day , full on rather full on busy too LOL
Thankyou for all your messages , they mean so much 
Staceysm    naughty naughty !!! How amny days post transfer are you ? And what was your transfer ? They do say a line is a line you know   
Thankyou to DM for continuing with the #6 Mantra  you really can't tell , and even when it's staring you in the face of a pee stick you still reallly can't tell ! So never ever give up or read too much into things , keep it orange and beleive , cause all things are possible               
Weebs , I am so pleased you have a good feeling  I have doubled the positive vibes you sent me and duly sent them back   
Weebs ad swanage , You both talk about funny tstes in your mouth , as far as i'm awre that isn't a side effect of anything  So  it's a very good sign 
Cliec , I think you are very right at what your saying about Harry being so small when he came home , please refresh me when was your transfer ? Sending you dollops of    
Welcome to Billy  Great to hear you have a brimming PMA , sending you lots of   
Jen v , Hunni even if you don't feel much like chatting , please know you don't have to stay away and can come back at anytime , even if it's just for a big 


Lorny said:


> Freespirit - although i'm NOT sympton spotting lol, i'm curious to know what possible symptoms if any you've had throughout your 2ww?
> 
> -x-


OK I know i was asking this too , so i'll try and be as consise as i can .
From aprox 2 days before ET i was getting mild low down cramps , these comtinued more or less throughout the 2ww , i think these are progestorone support related .
For the last 2 days my boobs have felt fuller , and tendr to the touch , which i think you can get with any progestorone support . I have felt bloated and huge for about a 5 days ( actually told my friend i felt like a pot bellied pony) which i know you can feel from progestorone support . I have had a low down , and i mean a really low down 'soft ache' for about 6 days , couldn't really say it was cramping as such , more of a heaviness ? I haven't wanted my tea for the last few nights and have preffered a huge bowl of fruit salad , but i have been a bit off my food since day one of progynove ( you may remember saying my appetite seemed to have decreased) andi have also been very aware that bowel motions have become harder to mybe that's why i had been wanting the fruit ? But again constipation / firmer movements are progestorone support S/E 's .
I have not felt sick , not craved anything , not had headaches , not had a funny taste in my mouth , not noticed a change in smells or anything else . But remember ladies each person is different and each pregnancy is different , and i stick firmly to my beleif that 
*#6 "Symptoms don't mean diddly and you will not know of the outcome till OTD and you POAS" *
You may or not get symptoms / side effects / changes but if you do or don't it dosent rule anything out 
And for the record I did have a good little cry to myself last night after DH had harpooned me , don't know if it was terror of OTD or sheer releif of nearly getting there , there was NO WAY i knew if this had worked or not untill i had waited those agonising 3 minutes for those wonderful 2 lines to appear this morning .

Much love and luck to you all
x x x

Remember ladies FET can work , just keep positive and hang in there


----------



## freespirit.

OMG Stella


----------



## stell

Sorry ladies to keep you all hanging and spoil the good news today!

It's a BFN for me.   To say I'm devastated is an understatement! I'm totally gutted!  

Just want to say a big thank you to all you lovely ladies for all your fantatstic support, comments and positivity! I don't think I would have got thru this or have been as positive as I was (at least until Sun) without you all! You have been a fantastic support network for me! Gonna miss my FF ladies!

Hope this thread continues to get some good news in the coming weeks and I will keep checking on! Bets of luck to everyone!

We have no   left so it's back for a fresh cycle! Wheneva we get a follow up appointment that is! 

Stella x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congratulations on the   's 


Stell       this is such a darn hard journey and sooo wish I had a magic fairy wand for real. 

      to those on the 2WW and yet to test on their OTD.
    


Mini xx


----------



## freespirit.

Stella , I truely am so very very sorry to hear your news  
It is so unfair   I wish you strength in the coming days , hold on tight to your DH


----------



## vixter_1

Hi all

Here I come crawling out the dark place that I have hidden for the past week  . . .although admit to lurking.

I just wanted to say congrats to all those who got good news this week - I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

To those with BFNs, I share your pain - it was me just a week ago.  As Jen-V says it does get better with time (at least I keep telling myself this).  I am amazed how much stronger I seem to grow with each set back.  When you feel ready I can recommend a good BFN thread to come and join. . .the ladies there are also equally as supportive. . .although nothing beats the company on this thread. 

Good luck to all those still waiting for the big day!!  I will keep spying in praying for good news  

AFM, well AF arrived today and tomorrow I am back on the meds to prep for another transfer which will probably be around the end of this month (I might just scrap by in staying a fully fledged member of this group).  The DRs and counsellors assess me strong enough for another back to back cycle so here I go. . . .to be honest I want this one over with so I can move on to a fresh cycle of IVF and will not treat this one with the same importance as before (ie special diet, a week off work) poor wee embie getting no support before its even settled into its home but such pauses in life have never helped me before so I will proceed as normal!!  I already have a DR appnt lined up before the transfer date to discuss the protocol if and when this one fails - so even the next step will go quickly.  Gotta love the Belgians!  

Big hugs to those with both good news and bad - I can share the pain of the bad news and can only dream how wonderful that good news must be report, enjoy! 

V X


----------



## Cliec

Stell I am so very sorry   it really is hell. Do be good to yourselves.  
C x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I have been checking all day on my phone but finally made it on to reply.

*Cliec:* I am sooooo sorry. Sending you massive   . Please be good to yourself and get lots of hugs.

*Girly:* Scan on the 26th is fab. Bet that you can't wait.  

*Freespirit: * Woo hoo!!         many many congratulations.

*Lorny:* I know what you mean about the cold.  Driving me nuts and not wanting to take anything. Just can't shift it though!! Hope that you feel better soon. Symptom spotting is so hard.

*Jen v: * Great to hear from you and please stay with us.  I am glad that you are takinga bit of time and that you are getting your body back to yourself. That must be nice!! 

*Billy: * Welcome. It is too early to test. Step away.   Wait for your OTD. The 2ww is a nightmare. I just want to know!! 

*Swange: * About your symptoms, who knows! I think that these drugs do weird and wonderful things to us to be honest and also think that everyone reacts differently to them as well.

*Stacey: * Naughty girl testing early but fab news!!    When did you have transfer? Day 5 blast? When is your otd?

*Jen84: * That is fab news about your 8 cell emby. Woo hoo!!   You are nearly theer now. Then you can join this bloody waiting madness!! 

*Stell: * I am soooo very sorry.    You must be gutted and I hope that you are getting lots of hugs tonight.

*Vixter:* Lovely to hear from you and I am glad that you have found a supportive thread. Good luck for your next FET. Not long to go at all.

*Afm,* I have to say that I am not feeling very positive at all. The light cramping that I had has gone and I don't have fuller or more sensitive (.)(.) at all. When I had the hcg trigger shot on my fresh cycle, my (.)(.) were incredibly sensitive but I have nothing. The waiting is torture and I now just want to know either way. Wondering what the earliest day to test is after a day 5 blast transfer? When you are saying that you tested on day 17 etc...,is that 17 days since et or day 17 which includes perhaps a day 3 transfer etc...

xx


----------



## katena

Sugarpielaura... My OTd was 13 days after et with a 3 day old emby. I actually tested on day 10 and got my BFP! I know this is very naughty and not what I would recommend but I was convinced it was a bfn! Lol.

So... It shows that it's possible to get an early BFP.. But not definate! So try not to test (too) early... And if you do remember it can change if it's a bfn!

K
X


----------



## Little-Lee

Stell - Huge  there will be nothing anyone can say to make you feel better, but please know we are hear for you if you want to talk. So sad to hear you news  

Freespirit - have you come down from  yet? I bet you feel amazing. Still feel so happy for you 

SugerpieLaura - Heres some    I know how you feel but try not to give up hope, I haven't had sore (.)(.) at all this time round  When is your OTD again?

Vixter -     with your next tx, your time is just around the corner 

Jen84 - Great news about your beautiful Embie,   Good luck for ET

Stacey B - Naughty lady for testing early, but on the other hand   Yippie

DM - How are you feeling my dear cycle buddy? I have started to get bad AF pains this evening 

 for now ladies, DH got football on tonight so I can see me being asleep soon.

Lea xxxx


----------



## babysparkle

Big hugs for those who need it today     

Congratulations to the bfp's  

Sorry I've not been posting much, I've nothing interesting to report! Still waiting for af, although it'll now be prostap induced rather than a natural one (I gave up waiting for that). I've got a scanned booked for a weeks time, if I've had af it'll be to check lining is ok and then start the tablets. If still no af then who knows   Day 53 since last one so I think I'm due one!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## DMaria

Hi girls...
What a day! It's been really emotional with so many testing.
Vixter and Jen-v nice to see you both here again!

Sugarpie, I feel a bit like you right now. I'm not feeling very +ve, PMA low.  It's like, if it didn't work I'd just like to know now! I also had more 'symptoms' last week than this week, but we have to remember that we don't know what that means. 

AF is due Thurs, so tomorrow I'll be frantically knicker checking for the first signs!
Lee- my DH also watching footie- wonder how many others are?! Hope your pains aren't too sore, and hope it means something good

I hope everyone else is doing OK, and the girls getting ready for transfer at the end of the week are feeling confident and positive. 

Big hugs
DM xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

hey ladies, 

freespirit - have you got round things yet or are you still on cloud 9, where you deserve to be, not surprised you had a cry it is mega emotional regardless of the result   xx

Cliec - so so sorry hunni    but love the thought that little harry just needs a bit longer     your right xx

Stell -     gutted for you hun look after yourself xx

swanage - sorry dont really have any answers for you but lets hope they are all good signs     xx

Vixter - glad yo hear things are slowly getting easier and that little frozen embie could astound you and be the one, so lets hope next time is it for you, good that you go again so soon     xx

jenv - hope you ok hunni you are so strong just hope it is getting easier as the days pass   

DMaria - oh not long now hun, thing I will join you on thurs prob test after work on Thurs rather than waiting for Fridat at least I will sleep then lets pray the cramping is a good sign      xx

stacey - that is fab      lets hope that line gets stronger and stronger!!! xxx

Girlhalfwit - you have really lifted me as I have Af type aches and some spotting but knowing you did and got your BFP gives me a glimmer of hope, hope you doing ok xx

jen84 - yeah get your little embie, sure it will carry on growing strong and you will be PUPO in no time xx

sugarpielaura - I know just how you feel I am losing hope to be honest, try and stick it out ot OTD though testing early may just mess head up even more xx

little-lee - when is you OTD day hun, i am the same Af pains but lets hope we are both lovely and surprised soon     xxx

babysparkle - hope that Af arrives very soon v frustrating all the waiting when you actually do want it to turn up!!! xx

AFM - well had a bit of a tearful day really spotting a bit more now and AF pains all day, just feel in my heart that it is over but really dont want to test now as there is always that glimmer of hope til i do.  I have felt so negative this time, my last FET cycle was only June and was miss positivity all the way through, but have felt like miss miserable this time, but really really hope im proved wrong   

Em xx


----------



## Little-Lee

*Em Mac* - OTD Mon 12th  af stays away, but in the last ten minutes pains have got worse.

*DM* - I hate footie, but we made a deal so I can agree for tonight  Af pains are pretty bad right now so feeling low 

Lea xxxxx


----------



## staceysm

Hiya,

Stell - Hugs to you.  Give yourself time to heal and I hope it works out for you when you embark on this journey again.

Honestly ladies, I am gob smacked by the faint positive.  Even when I was doing it, I was thinking you daft cow it is far, far to early.  It was also an own brand test which said to be used from the first day of your missed period.  I just had no will power this time at all.

I had 2 x 3 day embies put back and I am 8dpt.  I also showed my DH the test and after he told me off, he agreed that there is a faint line there.    

I have come back down to earth now and will just see what happens until OTD.  For the record I have no symptoms at all, so for you who are struggling in this 2ww, hang on in there.

Good luck for those testing tomorrow.

Stacey
x


----------



## Ale40

*Cliec* - Here is some more love and   , specially for you. It's from cyberspace, but it's from heart.

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## MJ in London

Hi, just wanted to say a huge thanks for all the lovely messages of support about my bad news. I am still digesting it all to be honest. I think it will take a while to really hit me. My DH has gone away for work for 3 nights which is horrible timing. I think it is worse for him really as he is running some training for a group of people and staying in a hotel, whereas at least I'm in my own space. Work is a good distraction. My boss has been away so I told her on email which was easier than face to face. No one else knows so I have been able to just fake being fun and bubbly ('returning from holidays') and it's quite good to fake it in a weird way. I will probably fall in a heap at some point this week. Watch out world!

Stell, I am so sorry to hear about your news hon. It's just beyond words isn't it? You just hope and hope that somehow it will all work out and it's so unfair when it doesn't.  

Freespirit, congratulations! I am so happy for you and glad that all your positivity has rubbed off on you in the best possible way!  

Good luck with all the rest. I might go and have a look at the BFN thread that Vixster mentioned and only check back here with positive vibes. 

Lots of love, MJ. xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

stell - sending you a huge big hug xxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

So sorry MJ    glad wok is helping and providing you with a distraction.  This journey is so so difficult hope you and DH find the strength between you to carry on and get your dream xx


----------



## ej123

Hi all fellow FFs

I did read last night but had no energy to post, it seems like yesterday was a very emotional day - which of course is unavoidable in this journey.

Freespirt - That is FANTASTIC news!! Congrations!! You must be so excited, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months      

Cliec - hope you get the news you deserve, hang in there.

HI Billybc   

Staceyem - sounding very positive for you, everything crossed       

Stell - I'm so sorry and like many of us, I have been through the same thing on a couple of occasions.  You will feel better in time   

Em Mac17 - We just don't know the outcome until we get POAS so hang in there         it works for you.

Afm - hmmm well of our 7 embies, 1 is grade 3 the other are apparently Grade 2 - which i was a bit disappointed with if im honest, was really hoping for a Grade 1   On day 2 they range from 3-5 cells.  The embryologist has told me they are good embryos and I have a maybe transfer time today at 1.30.  They will ring though at 10.30 with an update.  Apparently they want 4 of good quality doing all equally well to decide to take to blast to Friday.  However, if there are 2 which are strongly ahead of the game now they will transfer today.  They will also transfer today if the embies stop developing/slow down.  

I just want it to work, and don't care what day it is although would take some reassurance if we could go to blast.  All so stressful and an absolute nightmare dealing with it all at work    My inject sites are sore/achey as well, i look like a cripple.  I keep getting asked whats wrong with my back.... sigh     Needless to say not feeling very    at the mo.

I've rattled on long enough, wishing everyone GL for today, this is so hard.

x


----------



## Lorny

Stell - i'm really sorry to hear your news hunny  

Vixter - nice to see you back on here hunny! Glad you've got next cycle planned already, like you've siad before it doesn't give you the chance to dwell on things too much. Hope this next cycle is the one for you.

Sugarpielaura - my cold seems to be shifting quite quickly, i'm only relying on the power of tropicana orange as don't want to take anything either. Don't worry about not having any symptoms, remember every cycle is different.   

babysparkle - hope AF hurry's herself up for you!

Dmaria - that's both of us on frantic knicker check then....i got my dates muddled up & thought AF was due yesterday but it's actually between today & saturday, grr!   the old witch stays away!

Em Mac17 - hang on here there hunny, people can spot or bleed quite heavily & still get a bfp & have a healthy pregnancy    

Staceysm - that's so amazing about your early bfp, really happy for you....i'm feeeling tempted top test early...but must step away from the pee sticks 

MJ - thinking of you hunny  

EJ - although quality is a big thing it's not necessarily the most important, my sister had 2 sub quality embryos put back on day 5, neither were at blasto stage though as they were slow to develop but she had a healthy baby boy, there's so many factors that come into it. I can't get my head round it all to be honest. We were told a similar thing, if they were good quality they'd try to culture to day 5 blasto & if not they'd put back on day 4, however on day 4 they advised that 2 out of the 7 were so far ahead of the others they were certain they'd make it to blasto but still advised having them back on day 4 so we could have 2 rather than 1. Anyway only my OTD will tell.     

-x-


----------



## Lorny

Thank you for the bubbls ladies...hoping I can get 57 by OTD....7 being the lucky number!

-x-


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

EJ - try not to stress too much about quality.  If they are willing to keep them, then they are good enough!  I had 7 Frozen after IVF - the 2 best ones that went in ended in a BFN.  Then with the FET, I thought they would get the next best out as we had 2 "good" ones left and 5 "fair"; however it was apparently pot luck when they got them out and we ended up having 2 "fair" 3 day embies with 10 cells put in. I'm now waiting for my early scan!!!


----------



## ej123

Well i've had the call from the embryologist and its good news    

There are now 4 @ 8 cells, 2 @ 7 cells and 1 @ 6 cells so the little embies are doing really well.  And also 5 are now at Grade 1/grade 2 and the others are grades 2/3s.  This makes me very happy   

Soooo we are going to blast with transfer on Friday!!! 

Thank you Lorny and GHW for calming me down.  I did see GHW that your fantastic BFP wasnt the result of a Grade1 so this gave me more hope.

Must keep postive         and think in      at all times.

x


----------



## Lorny

EJ - that's great news  roll on Friday!

-x-


----------



## DMaria

Hi girls

I just wrote a message and it disappeared into space! Hope this doesn't come up twice!

EJ fantastic news about the little embies - roll on Friday - hope you get some nice roundy blasties.

My PMA is very low today. I just heard that the wife of a guy I work with had a baby last night. He got married a year after me! (and I don't think they were ttc for long...). I didn't even know they were expecting, so feeling a bit miserable.

No AF so far, but due tomorrow.
For some reason the no AF sign won't work on my PC now!!!! Hope it's not an omen! I would like if it didn't come, even just to know that the progesterone support would work for me, as it hasn't done before.

Lorny sweetie - I will think of you every time I look at my knickers!!!  

GirlieHW - thanks for your positive comments yesterday, I just don't feel very  

Catch you later girls,
DM xxx


----------



## Lorny

DMaria - I've never had that said to me before, lol! Well hopefully us being on knicker check will be pointless as AF is not going to make an appearance for us  

I've just walked into the kitchen at work & was gagging from the smell of teabags?! Hoping this is positive & not my mind playing nasty tricks on me. Haven't had a cup of tea since 3 days after ET as it tasted off....maybe that's down to my colleague's tea making skills?! 

It's quite quiet on here today ladies, but I guess no news is good news!

-x-


----------



## Billybc

Hi Ladies - well another day gone by and I still feel exactly the same!

I'm still really bloated, still feel as though I am but inside thinking its not worked and going to get a BFN on saturday.

I'm taking Progynova 3 times a day and Utrogestan pessaries 400mg twice a day so maybe its these holding off AF   Anyone else using these - do they hold off AF anyway as I am now 3 days late but test shows negative (official test date is saturday though so I've testing too early I know!) lol.  Naughty me should stay away from wicked test sticks   

Sorry I dont know all of you yet but sending positive vibes to all those in TWW or about to go into TWW and so so very sorry to those who have not had a positive result. xxxxxx

Take care ladies and keep strong xx

BBC
xxxx


----------



## DMaria

HI Billy,
I think they can hold off AF anyway, as long as you are on them - or so I've been told about my progynova and crinone gel (I am assuming that your utrogestan is progesterone?). However, they don't always hold off AF, and hasn't done for me at all on 2 previous cycles. So, sorry but I think it's impossible to speculate as to whether no AF is from drugs or Pg, and sending you big   and       that it's due to pg!!!!!! 

Dm xxx


----------



## Lorny

Billybc - Hi!  Not quite sure about the meds as I'm on natural cycle but on my previous cycles I was told the crinone or progesterone injections could hold off AF. OTD isn't too far off, just try & hang in there hunny   Hoping you get a BFP!

      

-x-


----------



## Billybc

Thanks Lorny

Was feeling really positive until I tested and it was BFN but I know I should wait until OTD on Saturday! naughty me x
Will let you know but feeling pretty sure now that it hasnt worked but what will be will be x

Good luck everyone xxxxx

Billy x


----------



## jen84

hi ladies

i was thinking we could all do with a big dose of pma so here goes                                            


hoping your all ok .
i got an update call earlier embryo is still doing well its reached the compacting stage so    that its well on its way to becoming a blast. the embryologist said that he is gonna call in the morning to give me the go ahead with et ( hopefully ) it will be an early call as i have to be at the clinic by 10 am. i feel so close now and i'm just despratly    that i'm gonna get there. 

 jen84 x x


----------



## DMaria

Hi Jen84 - such a nervous day for you - looking good for your little blastie-to-be though! Looking forward to seeing you PUPO here tomorrow afternoon   It will be great, you've been supportive to the rest of us for so long now! Thanks for the dose of PMA for us all, I think we did need it today. 

Billy, how old were your embryos when transferred? We torture ourselves so much with our feelings, don't we - but it's tortuous anyway  
Fingers crossed for you getting a happy result in Saturday  

Lorny, how are you getting on? I'm a bag of nerves!

How is everyone else? Swanage - it's near your too OTD I think? How are you doing honey?

DM xxx


----------



## Swanage

hi DM not great if I'm honest   so nervous about tomorrow i don't want to test! i know you probably think I'm crazy but in the 3 years iv been trying for a baby iv only had to test three times (and they've all been negative obviously) so i think i have some sort of phobia about testing..... its a good thing as i haven't tested early but what do i do tomorrow morning? If you hadn't guessed this is my first full go at ivf so I'm sure if its a bfn I'm not going to handle it.
well in a strange way i feel good about saying that so thank you      Hope everyones having a lovely day lots of love swanage xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladoies sorry havent been on acess to laptop is zero and fone wont let me catch up with u all but from what i can gather there hav been a coupl of BFPs cpongrats staceysm and free and to those who may also hav got bfps that i cant see and huge hugs to those with bfns mine was also bfn absolutely gutted but jst have to have one af and im in for a full cycle love to all nd will catch up sunday when im home thinking of u and good luck welcome to all the newbies xxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Swanage and DM - sending you both a huge big hug     you're both gonna be OK.  Cheer up girlies xxx
Swanage - know what you mean about testing, it's terrifying isn't it - but it'll turn out right - here's some orangeness for you     

You're making me laugh re the knicker checking.  I'm still doing it 4 days beyond OTD, but not fantasising about Lorny though  

Stay strong girlies - remember "No HPT til OTD" xxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Smudge - sorry didn't mean to ignore you in my last post, as our posts must have crossed in cyberspace.
So sorry to hear your news hunnie - sending a big hug


----------



## DMaria

Hey Swanage sweetie - it is good to let it out   Really really hope it's a good day for you tomorrow    
I think testing is kind of terrifying! On my other cycles I tested a bit early several times. they were all BFNs unfortunately, but none of them was "the" test - after getting a couple of BFNs I was hardly surprised with another BFN on OTD!
This cycle is my first time not testing early (yet!) and it has kind of made "the" test much more scary! 
But whatever way we do it, there is only one answer in the end. Your feelings are completely normal  I think  
Hopefully you will be handling a BFP, and remember that we are here for you....   

Have a relaxing evening - do you have tomorrow morning off work?

DM xxx

PS - Smudge hon  - just saw your message - big hugs for you. At least a fresh cycle awaits with more promise. Hope you're having a nice holiday regardless - a break is always good  

Girly hw - thanks for the hugs. Why did you tell me about the knicker checking?! - now I'll be thinking about Lorny AND YOU each time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliec

Smudge - so very sorry.


----------



## weeble

DMaria said:


> Lorny sweetie - I will think of you every time I look at my knickers!!!





Lorny said:


> DMaria - I've never had that said to me before, lol!


  

EJ your embies sound great! 

Jen your little one is racing on! Fab news 

Billy on the cycles where I used pessaries. The cyclogest didnt delay AF, but the ones I used PIO, it did. Think everyone/cycle is different. Stay positive! 

DM sorry youve got to face the hurt of someone elses success. Life is so hard for us IF's. 
About the testing. I would do a sample in a pot and put it out of the way somewhere. That way you have first morning pee to use when you're feeling ready!       

Swanage this is my fourteenth attempt and testing doesnt get any easier. Be kind to yourself! Sending you masses of       

Smudge, so sorry to hear yours was a bfn 

Free 

   &   to everyone else.

AFM well Im having real wobbly days, where Im thinking why did I put myself through this again. If I havent had a baby in the 25yrs Ive been trying, why the hell would I end up with one this time! I guess we all have good days and bad days in the 2ww.


----------



## Lorny

Jen84 - good luck for the call tomorrow hunny, hope you have a nice easy transfer!

Billy - Although your OTD is only a few days a lot can change in that time. Keep your chin up hunny  

DMaria - i'm nowhere near as bad as my 1st 2 cycles but i'm still a bag of nerves too! Had a row with DP last night aswell so was extra stressed, men!  

Swanage - it's understandable how you feel hunny, hope you can break the cycle this time round though 

Smudge - thinking of you hunny  

GHW - I wonder how long the knicker checking past bfp will last, lol! hopefully not the full 9 months!

Weeble - you're such a strong person to have come as far as you have, we're all allowed a few tears every now & then especially when we're going through this.   

Big hugs to everyone, i think we all need it today!  

-x-


----------



## weeble

Lorny we're almost test buddies! You had your ET on my burpday and since I havent actually used my burpday wish yet, Im gonna share it with you!


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
Just wanting to top you all up with 
                
        
                
 
​
Jen 84 That is fantastic news on your embie , you must be feeling a little more reassured now it's doing so well  I hope you have a really smooth ET tomorrow hunni , i'm rooting for you   

Cliec and Swanage , Sending you a truck load of     for OTD tomorrow 

Smudge , I'm so sorry to hear your result  I know words don't help so just adding more squishy   

EJ , I know we all want top quality embies , but HONESTLY i have heard of just one poorer quality embie sticking around to be a wonderful BFP , stay strong hun  See I've actually just read your later post and i now see your embies are doing great 

DM , I'm sorry you heard unwanted news when you are at your most vunerabe  it allways hurts , but sometimes much more than others  Your turn next though hunni   

Billy , I'm sorry you tested early  it really isn't the answer unless your one of those cereil testers who is prepared to see negative after negative untill you see the positive - i myself could never ever do that , much easier ( in the long run ) to keep the dream alive for as long as possible . No testing again now , you hear   

Lorny , Take the Tea bag smells as a positive sign hunni , and hang on it there till OTD    

Weebs , I hope you are still managing to take things reletivly easy hunni , sending you dollops and dollops of orangeness , beleive and all things are possible   

AFM , I have been trying to count up and work out and cost for drugs to take me to 9 weeks ( ouch my poor  ) I have my scan booked for the 22nd Sept and I have my intralipids delivered tomorrow . My nurse will come on Friday to give me the infusion .
If i'm not posting as much please don't think i'm 'm deserting you all , but I haven't been around as much due to me feeling a bit guilty for not doing as i normally would with DS , were normally very active and i am concious we've been stuck in for ages now . So today i have been down to the village and been to the library and let him use the computers there , and took him to the local shopping outlet where they have a play area . Ok so it wasn't anything stunning but we were both glad to get out the house 

Keep it orange ladies , it can work , and no early POAS   

xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

hey ladies, 

Smudge hunni     so so so sorry, hope the next cycle being so soon helps to get you this awful time xx

Jen84 - yeah for your little embie!!! thats great news good luck with ET tomorrow really hope it all goes smooth and you can finally be PUPO xx

freespirit - thanks for the positivity need a good dollop to get us through all the tests in next few days, dont apologise for spending time with your little one, enjoy him and spoiling him before his sibling arrives xx

Ej - dont stress too much I used to work with a lady and it was her last weakest embie that worked and he has a DS now, so try to keep positive xx

Billy - it must be hard to see that BFN but just think it is to early keep holding out to OTD and put the pee sticks down til sat!!!!    x

cliec and swanage - good luck          really really pray you get the result we all want you to, I may join you tomorrow and do it after work then i can sleep!!! xx

weeble -big hugs   hope your bad day is just one day and you fell better tomorrow       xx

AFm - well AF pains gone now so very confused and guess it could mean anything (keep saying no 6 over and over to myself in my head) so now ant decide whether to wait til OTD on fri or do it tomorrow night when i get home from work when it will be 16d3dt so guessing if i dont drink much in afternoon it would be accurate, just means i may sleep with knowing....any suggestions??

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Suggestions ? YES ! STEP AWAY FROM THE EVIL PEE STICKS UNTILL OTD !!!!!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

EJ123:Great that your embies are doing well.         Blast transfer on Friday is fab.  Woo hoo!!  

Lorny:  Thanks.  Gut feeling is not good though.  Hope AF stays away.     Think that the tea thing sounds like a very good sign.  

DMaria:  I know exactly how you feel.  It is so hard.  Since we have been trying over the last few years, all (and I really do mean all) my friends and work collagues have had at least one baby and it is just so hard.    Hope that AF stays away.  It is nearly our test date!  You holding out until Monday?  Think that you had et before me?

Billybe:  Try to stay positive, although I know that it is really hard!          I'm on 3 progynova tablets a day and cyclogest pessaries twice a day.  I think that they can prevent AF in come people.     Step away!!

Jen84:  Thanks.  Much needed I think.  Fantastic that your emby is doing so well!    All the best for tom.  

Swange:  All the best for tomorrow.  I will be thinking about you and popping on to hopefully hear your great news.       

Smudge:  I am sooooo sorry.     Hope that you are taking some time to get your head around it all.   

Weeble:  We all have our wobbles, although mine seem to be quite a lot at the moment.  Try to stay positive.     

Freespirit:   Scan date is fab.  Bet that you are just over the moon.     Glad that you had a nice day out today as well.

Cliec:  I'm not sure if it is tomorrow that you are re-testing.  If so, all the best.     

Em:  My AF pains have also gone!    When was your et again?  When is your otd?

Afm, well any AF pains that I was having the other day have now gone!    Nothing going on at all now.  Gut feeling is telling me that it has not worked and would love to just know one way or the other now.  Getting fed up with all this waiting, when I think that I know the answer anyway!!    I have no tender (.)(.) although I usually get that with HCG so thinking that it is not there and nothing else really either.  Due to test on Mon, but hating the idea of a BFN and then having to go to work!!

xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all, 

I just wanted to pop on and say gud luk to you all!!!

Em. I hope it's a BFP hub you deserve it so much please keep me updated hun xxx 

Hope all get BFPs you all deserve 

Love Danielle xxx


----------



## DMaria

Hi girls- just a quick note to say
Good luck tomorrow Cliec and Swanage, and EmMac if you sneak in an early one!
On phone so difficult to do smileys but thinking of you and fingers crossed
Jen84 will see you here tomorrow PUPO!
FreeS- nice to hear from you, bet you were imagining DS playing with little sis or bro!
Weebs, sorry to hear you had a wobbly day- you know that it's important to try to make your dream a reality. Be nice to yourself and have hope. Big hugs for you. 
Lorny- Hope everything's staying away for you!
Sugar- it's hard now, in the second week isn't? My OTD is Monday too, not sure I'll last til then!

Afm- no visual sign of AF thank God, due tomorrow- but feeling very pre-menstrual...
Will keep knicker checking!

Have a nice evening all, hope everyone else is doing OK

BIG HUGS
DM xxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

suagrpielaura - hiya, my ET was on 23rd Aug and OTD is friday, glad your af feeling gone too hope its a good sign for us both     

danielle - thanks for popping on to wish good luck xx

Dmaria - dont forget premenstrual can be also early Pg So wait and see          

freespirit  - me and Dh are taking your advice and have decided to wait until Fri morning last time we did do the night before but not ready to give up my glimmer of hope so gonna wait til OTD, less than 36 hours and counting ...............

baby dust ti all


----------



## Cliec

for a wonderful day to come for us all. X x


----------



## staceysm

Hi All,

I am not normally on here this early, but my DS decided he was going to wake up at 5.00am!

A quickie on me, had really strong positives yesterday and today, so despite still being 4 days away from OTD on Monday, I think we can presume that at least one of the embies has decided to stay put for the time being.

Billybc - Trying to hold off testing until OTD is so hard and I haven't managed to do it. Good luck for Saturday. 

Smudge52- I so sorry to hear it didn't work for you.  Do some lovely things with your DH and then good luck to you when you get yourself back on this journey.

Sugarpie- I don't have any symptoms at all and I have been testing BFP for 3 days now.  For the lack of symptoms I have, I would have convinced myself it was a BFN if I had not tested early.

Girlyhalfwit- I think I done the knicker checking for the whole 9 months with my DS, the worry never stops.

I am off now and will pop on later to see those BFP's.  PMA for everyone in the 2ww.

Hugs

Stacey
x


----------



## jen84

Morning

Just a quick one had the call from the clinic and thismorning I have a perfect blast . So excited . Just getting ready to leave now. Will post bk in a bit. Yay ! 
Love to all jen84 x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Stacey congrats that's amazing news, really pleased for you x
Jen fab news on your blast you go get pupo girl how exciting xx
Love to all testing xx


----------



## freespirit.

Woooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooo      a perfect blast - Way to go Jen 84 , you'll soon be PUPO  

Staceysm , You are naughty testing early , but theres no denying a line , or rather 2 lines are 2 lines     Congratulations hunni


----------



## ej123

Morning All

Vixter - i so admire you for starting for FET again straight away, and totally 100% agree with you saying you won't let this treatment put your life on hold... its such a difficult decision to make.  I carried on as normal with my last natural FET - I have a horse and carried on riding after transfer.  The cycle obviously didnt work but I was in a much better place mentally - its a fine line knowing what to do and I truely don't believe what I did that cycle made the slightest bit of difference.

Billybc - its still not your OTD, you just don't know what will happen... try to keep positive x       

Freespirit & Em Mac 17 - Thank you for your reassuring comments and thank you to Sugarpielaura also   

StaceySM - indeed a line is a line even if you tested early (I really can't comment!!)  Congratulations!!   

Finally GL to Jen 84 - blast transfer the day before me (well i hope i get to transfer).  Brilliant news!!    to you!

x


----------



## Little-Lee

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I have not been updating much, I have been reading though. 

 to those with   so pleased for you all

big   to those that haven't had the good news they deserve.

AFM - I am starting to feel sick with worry, I will not be testing early but OTD still feels so far away. I keep going to the toilet to knicker check. I don't feel negative right now, but don't feel positive either - if that actually makes sense   I still keep getting the bad back pains and twinges but no sore (.)(.) at all.

Will try do some more personals later, thinking of you all

Lea xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Lee , Hang in there hunni , IT WILL BE WORTH WAITING FOR     Don't worry about twinges or back ache , and my (.)(.)'s didn't become fuller / tender untill the day before OTD , keep positive hunni


----------



## Little-Lee

Free S - What I/we do without you hun, your a great support.   How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## jen84

Hi all

Well its official im PUPO. Woohoo one blast  all on board and  its snuggling in. Otd is 19th Sept. Thanks for all the good luck wishes.

Stacey a BFP is great congratulations hun x

Lea I think u need a    I pray its a good result for u when otd gets here x

Ej123 im really hoping that ur lil ones are doing ok and sending u lots of luck for et tomorrow x

Love to everyone else 
Jen84 x x


----------



## DMaria

Congratulations Jen!!!!!
That's fantastic. Glad to have you on board PUPO 

DM xx


----------



## freespirit.

Woo hooooo Fantabbitastic news Jen  PUPO , sending you loads of very sticky orange vibes , now rest up and let your little one snuggle in ++++++ x


----------



## ej123

Congrats Jen on being *PUPO*  

I've just had a call from the clinic -my transfer is at 11am tomorrow morning and they will call me at 8.30 to let me have an update on my embies. They better be behaving!!!      

What have you planned for the 2WW? Are you at work or have you got time off? I think, its going to be very very testing! Eeek no pun intended!!

When's your OTD Little-Lee? Hang in there  for you.

 and     to everyone!
x


----------



## ej123

"PUPO" was spose to be orange, i clearly did something wrong!!
x


----------



## Lorny

Weeble -  we're as close as can be for test buddies!     How are you feeling today?

Sugarpielaura - sorry you're feeling down hunny  i'm feeling much the same today....just want to know one way or another as i don't think it's worked & just want to start moving on if it hasn't. Feels as though AF is threatening to show herself today. it really helps chatting to you girls on here though.

Dmaria -  

Em Mac - fingers so tightly crossed for you!  

Jen84 - congrats on joining club Pupo!

Little Lee -  

EJ - fingers crossed for a nice easy transfer tomorrow. Are you having 1 or 2 transferred & what day will they be?

Lorna
-x-


----------



## jen84

hi ej123

when i flicked on onmy phone 'PUPO' was orange,now ive just put laptop on (its perched next to me on sofa ) its pink?? either way thanks its ace. i'm sure your lil ones are behaving and getting ready to go back to where they belong tomorrow. i have 2 weeks off work i broke up last sunday don't go back till 18th, its nice to have the option of a nice rest and means i get to be looked after by dh.i've just hooked the laptop up so i can watch a film while dh is on computer. how about you have you got anything planned for the next couple of weeks?            for everyone 

hi lorna  
jen x x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

EJ - looks Orange from here!  Good luck for tomorrow!

DM,Stacy and Lorny - re the Knicker check - I've taken to weeing in the toilet downstairs, where there is no natural light and not putting the light on - now I can't knicker check     

Stacy - I'm sure that little line is getting stronger and stronger. Everything crossed for you x

Jen  

DM - hope you're day has picked up a bit xxxx


----------



## staceysm

Girlyhalfwit,

That has brought a smile to my face!  I used to have my eye's about 2 inches from the paper to check for any pink tinge's!  It is official, IVF makes us sane women crazy!

Lol.

Stacey
x


----------



## Lorny

Girlyhalfwit -   peeing in the dark! You do make me giggle, lol


----------



## freespirit.

I'm really thinking of Cliec and Swanage right now


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Blood Test is Negative!

I have to say I am still very peaceful! I must be finally loosing.. 

At home and feeling so so happy to be here.. 

Will stay on meds till AF turns up just in case...

What can I say? My lucky No 7 just let me down.

Will write more tomorrow. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## freespirit.

Kuki , I am so very sorry i never realised you were testing today   I'm so sorry to hear your result


----------



## Lorny

Kuki - so sorry to hear your news  

-x-


----------



## Lorny

Cliec & Swanage - thinking of you ladies, hope we hear from you soon


----------



## jen84

Kuki really sorry hun  
Jen x


----------



## Swanage

Hi lovely ladies think today has been the longest day of my life! We got bfn I'm so gutted felt like my heart broke   but life must go on. We've spoke to the clinic and we can start next month on our last two frozen blasts so I'll just do alot of   until then. Hope your all ok and I'll keep popping in to hear your good news. Love swanage xx


----------



## ej123

Swanage and Kuki, I'm really sorry to hear your news     
x


----------



## jen84

Swanage really sorry   x


----------



## mooo

Hi Ladies
A bit slow to join this but I had FET, just one day 2, 4 cells, teh same as I had 2 years ago with a BFP...... Test date is 22nd Sept - anyone else testing then
This is a long long long thread!!!
Mooo


----------



## jen-v

Just checking in again to see how you all are  - you are reminding me of how crazy the waiting made me!
Swanage, Kuki, Smudge and Stell - so sorry to hear your news, it is so devastating. I know we will all get over this, though - going through IF means we find strength we didn't know we had. 
Staceysm thats brilliant news! Hope all goes perfectly for your pregnancy x
AFM, I'm doing OK - this bfn is a little bit easier than the last one - I think the acupuncture and the support on fertilityfriends has made the difference. I've packed away the orange clothes for now (I really didn't suit the orange look) and booked my followup and am making very tentative plans for the next try. Going to try and hang out a bit with our little nephews and nieces to remind ourselves we do have little ones in our life still - don't want to get to the point when I find seeing them difficult - the stories on ff scare me some times! 
Is anyone going to the fertility show in November? http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/index.html I think I might go as part of my research for optimising next tx! Might Make DP come too to learn more about his poor swimmers ... I bet its mainly women there, though 
 to my lovely fertility friends, jen-v xxx


----------



## stell

Swanage and kuki - So sorry to hear your news. hope you are both okay. Big   to you both.
Words can't help but know exactly how you feel.
Hope everyone else is ok?

Stella x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

really quick one from me sorry

Jen v - yeah       congras on being PUPO with your gorgerous little blast, loads of               for your 2ww xx

Swanage & Kuki - gutted for you ladies I am so so sorry    I hate how this is, take time to look after yourself and focus on the good bits of your lives xx

cliec - hope you are off celebrating somewhere        xx

AFM - well really scared for tomorrow morning so am off out with Dh and friends for tea to a country pub by canal to make our mind off things, then i guess i should call at shop and buy a test for the morning, guess not having one in house was best way not to test early!!!

love to all and cliec really have all crossed for you xxx


----------



## Cliec

Evening ladies, sorry not posted until now. 
Been checking in to see how you are all going.

Great news on PUPO Jen 84    
EJ -   readyness for FET tomorrow.   that it is a smooth one.
Welcome mooo and congratulations, let the PUPO madness begin.    
GHW -   peeing in the dark   
OMG em - just seen your post - well done on waiting     for you tomorrow.

For everyone else ....        
Swanage and Kuki - so so sorry   

Afm - we did a second test this morning and ... Bfn!  
Freespirit - you are such a tower of strength.  

Not really suprised, just clutching at straws. The meds made me feel so pg that I brlieved I was. DH and I just feel so shattered. The last 2 days have been self imposed limbo. But now we have to heal and be good together and eventually work our next plan - adoption?  when we are ready.

Jenv good to hear you are going to try again   

I'm sure I won't be able to resist checking how you are doing - but for now thank you all so much for your support and the very best of luck to us all in realising our dreams 

Cliec  
x x x


----------



## Em Mac17

On no cliec gutted for you hun     i am so so sorry for you xxx


----------



## DMaria

Hi girls,
Cliec - I'm so sorry to hear your news, you've been really strong. Take care honey. Wishing you loads of luck and love in your next steps, whatever direction they go in.

Kuki and Swanage - so so sorry to hear about the BFN - it's such a disappointment and so frustrating. Sending you both massive  .
Take care of yourselves, be nice to yourselves. I hope your dreams come true next time. 

EmMac - hope you have a nice evening, remember to buy the test! - and       for a good result for you tomorrow.

Ej - Best of luck tomorrow! All looking promising - will soon see you up here PUPO!

Moooo - welcome to the thread!

Jen84 - congrats again  

LittleLee, Lorny, Sugar... hope you are all OK and still hanging in there.

FreeSp - good to still be hearing from you 

Girly HW - likewise! At some point you'll have to trust yourself to pee with the light on though!

Jen-v - your fertility show looks interesting - might look into it.

Afm - not very hopeful at the moment - hard to describe but simply feel as though AF is here but being held back by the meds. The one positive thing I would say, though, is that in my other cycles the meds didn't even hold back AF. This time, I have been really careful to lie down for a while after my crinone, and also I have almost been upside down putting it in to make sure it goes where it should go! So, at least I am responding to the estrogen support!

Thinking of those with   tonight, and best of luck to all those with a big day tomorrow

DM xxxx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi ladies,

We had our first scan today 6+3. Saw a tiny tiny heartbeat AMAZING. Never thought it would be us!! xxxx


----------



## DMaria

Hi Ruthie - congrats on your scan - sounds absolutely amazing. Can I ask you a question - on your profile it says "endometrial scratch" - what is that?
Thanks!
DMaria xxx


----------



## jen84

hi ruthie
i bet the scan was ace . its great to hear positive stories lots of luck for a wonderful rest of pregnancy x

dm hope your ok hun   i'll send you some    

cliec really sorry to hear your news    

hope everyone else is ok  
    jen x x


----------



## Little-Lee

Right, I am going to try do a big catch up now  forgive me if I miss anyone.

Jen 84 -  on being PUPO, I hope your 2ww goes extra fast  

StaceySM - Yippie on the  hope your feeling ok. 

EJ123 - OTD is Monday 12th, super scared.

Lorny - How are you hunnie? 

Girlyhalfwit - I like the bit about knicker checker..... A dark room when you cant see sounds like a plan. You may need to add me to the bad habit now though 

Freespirit - How are you? I'm thinking of Cliec swanage too 

Kuki - Sorry to hear about your negative  but I admire you for been strong, you time will come soon 

Swanage -  So sorry to hear you news, life can be so unfair sometimes. Next month will soon come round   

Mooo - Welcome to the thread, all the ladies are very supportive on here  my OTD is on Monday but wishing you lots of luck for the 22nd.

Jen V - Nice to hear from you hun, Well done for been able to look forward so soon, your obviously a very strong lady  As for the Fertility show, I would like to go but DH won't go with me and I'm not going alone. He also has poor swimmers!

Em Mac - Is it test day tomorrow? Really hope you get that much deserved BFP    - Ps hope you have had a nice evening.

Cliec - Feel  for you hun, It will be a shame to not hear from you, I also enjoying seeing your orange fish too  I wish you lots & lots of luck for your future  

DM - I have been thinking about you all day today, We are nearly there hunnie you are doing so well, PMA is bound to struggle but things do look good for you     xx

Ruthie1977 -  Glad to hear all went well at your scan

AFM - Still no AF, but all the signs are there. I feel ok however I have decided to convince myself it hasn't worked then I haven't built myself up to be let down. Not much longer left now though. DH gone out to a friends tonight so just catching up on Hollyoaks Later (E4 10pm every night this week) 

Thinking of you all 

Lea xxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Cliec and swanage , words are so useless , so i'm just sending you huge healing ((((hugz)))) till you find the strength to go forwards x x x Em , hunni , i am positivly willing good news,from you tomorrow , you have done so well not cracking before OTD , come on hunnni , bring it home +++++++


----------



## sugarpielaura

ladies

*DMaria:* UI am really struggling!!  I think that it is because I know that it has either worked or not by now but I still don't know!! Sooooooooo tempted to test early. My otd is same day as you, Monday. However, might not last. Have you been tempted? I feel exactly the same way about af. That it is only the drugs stopping her from arriving. She is just waiting.

*EmMac:* All the best for tom.       Hope that you had a nice tea and have bought the tests in preparation. Thinking of youand will be frantically checking to hear your news.  
*
Stacey:* Thanks. Good to hear that you had no symptoms. Perhaps your HCG is stronget and therefore detected earlier because you have twins on board? I only had one emby put in so not sure when HCG would start to show.
*
Jen84:* Congrats on the perfect blast and being PUPO. Woo hoo!!          Relax and enjoy your time off and hoping that the 19th arrives quickly for you.

*EJ: * All the best for your et tom. Looking forward to hearing that you are PUPO.  

*Little-Lee:* I am also on knicker check constantly!!  We are testing on the same day. There are quite a few of us on Monday. When was your et? Was it a blast?

*Lorny:* I am feeling exactly the same about AF. Did you have a blast put in? One or two?

*Girly: *    Your peeing exploits made me laugh.

*Kuiki: * I am so sorry to hear your news.   Was today your otd? Just noticed that your info said that otd not until 10th. Perhaps you could get the BFP by then?      

*Swange:* I am so sorry.      Please take time to heal and get your strength back.

*Mooo:* Congrats on being PUPO.  Great news. ALl the best for the 22nd. I am due to test on Monday. 

*Jen-V: * Hanging out with your nephew and niece sounds lovely. The show looks great but too far away for me I am afraid. 

*Cliec:* I am so very sorry.    Take time to heal. Thinking about you.
*
Ruthie:* Congratulations. That is great news. 

*Afm*, I am really struggling now. So tempted to test early. We all seem to have a different amount of days to wait anyway!! The idea of testig on Monday morning, getting a BFN and then having to go to work does not appeal to me at all!

xx


----------



## jen84

Hi 
just a quick one just wanted to say good luck to em tomorrow  
and good luck to ej for a good  transfer.

Jen x x.


----------



## Kuki2010

Sugar,
Thank you hon. 
Yes my OTD is on saturday but I did a blood test and came back 0!. For a positive outcome for sat. It should have been some hormons in the blood stream already. So no.. Not a chance for sat now. 
My doc told me to stop meds.. Which I did. Except steriods.. I need to taper them slowly.
Love. Kukixx

Wishing lots and lots of luck to everyone.. Let it be positive one Please!!

Kukixx


----------



## Little-Lee

Em - really hope you get that BFP this morning  

surgerpielaura - nice to hear from you. Be strong hun, dont test early im not   my et was on tues 30th Aug & i had one blast put back which have 100% survived its thaw- if that matters  

Afm- not long left now! got a nice busy weekend although im at a baby shower tomorrow and i may get a bit   after that!!
Sunday we have niece & nephew over (5 & 2 years) so hoping all these babies/kids rub off on me.

Catch up later
lea xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Oh i''m still too early (bout 4th log in lol) Come on Em +++++++++++++++++


----------



## Lorny

Morning ladies,

Swanage & Cliec - so sorry to hear your news, take some time out with DH & look after yourself  

Mooo - welcome to this thread, it may be very long but it's worth keeping up with! Everyone on here is so lovely & supportive!

Em Mac - good luck for today  

Sugar - I had 2 embies put back on day 4, one was 8 cell & the other 10 cell.

Little-Lee - i'm doing much the same as yourself, convinced myself it hasn't worked & preparing for the worst.

DMaria - stay positive hunny! 

AFM - i'm house/dog sitting for my parents but still got to tend to my cat & fish, so the next 10 days are going to be busy for me as work 8am - 6pm aswell. Fortunately i'm off work all weekend plus Monday & Tuesday. 

Does anyone know much about egg sharing? I was looking at a private clinic's details yesterday & it looked as though if you agreed to share eggs you got the whole treatment & drugs free....does anyone know if this is right? If so is there a certain criteria you have to meet?

Lorna

-x-


----------



## Little-Lee

Lorny - i have been thinking about egg share too. I think CARE sheffield are good. I was told you pay for your drugs but nothing else.

Lea xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Sorry ladies its a BFN for me    

Just feel lost and really dont know where to go from here?? Does anyone have any advice on having immunes done as I have 3 frosties left and dont know whether after 3 BFNs, to get things looked into more before using my last 3 would hate to waste them if there is something wrong.  

good luck to everyone else on 2ww we need more BFP's on here xx


----------



## freespirit.

Em :'-( I am so sorry (((hugs))) This is so unfair to keep seeing BFN 's :-( I'm lost for words .......... I had immune testing , and am at Care at Nottingham under Dr George . Unfortunatly he is soon leaving to set up a brand new clinic with zita west , he has transferred all his wondefull knowledge on to fellow Care Dr's though . It is recommended that after 3 failed cycles at Care that it is worth looking into immune testing . If you search FF the immune section there is a great article on there by Agate (sp) full of questionsand answers . I'm onmy phone right nowso can't find or post a link , but hollar if you can't find it . Als the book 'Is your body bay friendly' By Dr Alan Beer is a good read . Wishing you strength hunni x x x


----------



## DMaria

So sorry Em, big big   for you.
Take care of yourself, and allow yourself to  

Love 
Dmaria xxx


----------



## jen84

hi 

em really sorry hunni   

love jen84 x x


----------



## Cliec

Oh Em, so very sorry.   
Take your time to heal and look after yourself .
This is so unfair when we don't get a bfp, but al least we are trying our best to make a family.
My love and best wishes to you.  
C x


----------



## Little-Lee

EM - So sorry and   for you    give yourself some time to heal. take care of yourself and DH. life can be so unfair, but your day will come  

Lea xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Kuki and Em     
Take very good care of yourselves xx

Here's the link to the immune thread free mentioned:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

     to all xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Can't believe the BFN's today, *Kuki, Swanage, Cliec, Em mac*, so sorry that it hasn't worked out for you. Life can seem so unfair sometimes and there just seems to be no rhyme or reason why it works for some and not for others. Hugs to you all.

*Ruthie*, that is amazing, how exciting. You are lucky to see a heartbeat to at such an early stage. Heres to a healthy 8 months.

*Lorny, Little Lee*, I know that there is certain criteria you have to meet to egg share, but the costs are reduced quite a bit and like you have found some clinics are so desperate for DE that they are doing your treatment for free or a very small charge.

Will despite getting positive tests and a clear blue digital that stated 2 to 3 weeks pregnant even though I am only 10 dpt, I am scared that it is a chemical pregnancy. Had sore boobs yesterday, but nothing today. Just feel 100 % normal!

I cannot believe how worked up I have got in this 2ww. Before I got to this stage I remember being very casual about it and thinking if it doesn't work then I am not really bothered, as I already have a son. The way I feel now though, I want it to work as much as last time. Even my sister is shocked about how many tests I have done, as I sounded so chilled out about it to her.

*Freespirit* Do you have a scan date yet?

Have a lovely weekend ladies.

Stacey
x


----------



## ej123

Hi All

Well I am PUPO!! and... I should be relieved, happy, etc but I just feel flat and a little bit down.  I had 1 grade 2/3 blast transferred and 1 early blast which they couldn't grade - it was too early. I've got a photo and (stupidly) googled to compare them with other blasts and i don't like what i see    Whats wrong with me??

Jen84 - I have today, sat and sun off then back to work on Monday.  I'd go mental otherwise!!   

Cliec and EmMac 17 - soooo very sorry about your BFNs- no words. Life is so unfair.

SugarPieLaura - step away from the tests!!   

x


----------



## freespirit.

Ej , congratulations on being PUPO  Maybe you are feeling a little flat because it has been such a huge emotional strain to get to this point , and now you know yojr gotta do the hard part ? Please don't feel down about your embryo's , blasts are really an acheivement ! Don't get hung up on what they look like , i'm sure in actual fact they are just perfect .One of mine was classed as ungradable too , it's just because they are morphing between stages , it's not derogatory hunni .Your PUPO so rest up and let them snuggle in tight x x x


----------



## jen84

Ej woohoo for you being PUPO.   whens otd? 

Jen x x


----------



## mooo

EJ hey - good you're PUPO too  !    My frostie on board now was described as a 'messy' grade 2, but when the thaw completed it was a fine 2, as the freeze happened when was just finishing a divide possibly.  I've got no frosties left, and we've been incredibly lucky to have twins DDs and another DD. Yes, i do still really really want this one though. But at last I feel that the whole stage of going through treatments is at an end, regardless of this outcome.

I certainly think there's something to be said about being able to move on - yes, it's probably easier for me to say this from my personal point of view - but being in limbo is also a really difficult way to be.

Have a good weekend to all you lovely ladies, and thanks for a lovely welcome. Will get to know some of you i hope, but I'm not around all the time to post. Good luck to those testing over the weekend. I am determined not to buy any testing sticks for at least another week so I'm not tempted to do a silly early test     . 

xx


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies I wanted to say a huge sorry for the bfn's as there seems to be a few, I rang clinic today as af arrived last night (no time to doubt the bfn) I'm starting again next month with my last remaining frosties so I just wanted to say if anyone wants to start a new thread for us that will be re starting please let me know as uv all been so nice and friendly I think we should share a new journey together   hope your all doing well love swanage xxx


----------



## Little-Lee

Ladies, I am feeling   for us testing on Monday.
I am feeling rather peaceful at the moment, I may not get on much this weekend will read when I can.


             

Lea xxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

to all those lovely ladies who tested BFN  - sometimes I wish my fairy wand was able to reach through this computer screen.


   
    


To all about to test and lots of 


        for those about to start the journey.


Thinking of you.


Mini xx


----------



## DMaria

Congratulations EJ and Mooo for being PUPO
EJ - enjoy the moment! I think it after all of the nerves it can seem like an anticlimax, but really just take that as relief that is' done!
As FreeSpirit says, don't worry about the grading  

Swanage, well done you for moving forward, it's difficult to even think about putting your body through all the meds again, wishing you strength and luck.

To everyone else, have a nice weekend, thinking of you all,

DMaria
xxxx


----------



## vixter_1

Thanks MM, I wish your wand were able  to reach us all too!

Just wanted to say I'm going on hols tomorrow , to Italy, so won't be online to share in all the final OTD news. Wish you all so much luck & will be in touch when I come back. This holiday couldn't come a better time, BFN last week and then this week the windows of my car were hammered in by 3 thugs and my bag stolen - while I was in the car!!!! This was in broad daylight and no one stopped to help me! Bit shaken and in need of recovery time!

Been quite difficult to convince the monitoring from the hospital to let me go away while in th midst of preparing for a FET but have booked some private scans in Italy! My "bits" are starting to get more exposure than Jordons boobs!!

Wishing you all things good if you are waiting your big day, I will be thinking of you all. To those with BFPs please stay positive & enjoy this amazing time & I hope this good news rubs off on our ladies in waiting.  To my follow BFN girls, be kind to yourselves and your other halves: "everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok then it's not the end"

Take care

Vx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies
*
Kuiki:* I am really sorry to hear that and hope that the next time is your time.   

*Little Lee: * I had et on 31st and otd is Mon. I also had one blast put in. So strange that we all have different waiting times! Do you have a blood test or a hpt on Monday? I have a blood test at the clinic but I think that I might test on Sunday morning to prepare myself. Glad that you are feeling positive.      

*Lorny:* Sorry I don't know anything about the egg sharing thing. I find it so strange that we all have different waiting times! I had et on 31st with one blast and otd is also Monday.     

*Em:* I am sooooo sorry. Sending you massive      Hope that you are getting lots of hugs.

*Stacey: * Keeoing everything crossed that your positives are good ones and not chemical. Do you have a blood test on Monday?

*Ej123: * I felt EXACTLY the same. I think it is becasue beforehand we are so involved with the scans, bloods, tablets, pessaries etc... and then it goes in and it is the waiting game! Congrats on being PUPO though and I hope that your 2ww is not too bad. When is your otd?       Don't get hung up on the quality. A blast is great and my friend had her wee girl via IVF and she was the 4th and worst emby!

*Swange:* That's great that you have a plan of action and are getting started again soon. Hope that this is your time.   

*Vixter:* That is great news that you are headed to Italy. Enjoy every second.   Oh my, I am so sorry to hear that. Unreal. Are you ok? Were you injured? That's horrible.

*AFM,* how many of us are testing on MOnday? Little Lee, D Maria, Stacey and Lorny? Are you having bloods or hpt? Anyone going to do a sneaky test early? If I am being honest I am DESPERATE to know but at the same time so scared to do the actual test as until I do, there is at least a glimmer of hope!! Not sure if that makes sense.

xx

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

OMG V!  Are you OK?  I'd be shaken too - its so sad that no one stops to help when someone is obviously in need of help.  Disgusting!  Did they catch the thugs??    


Have a fabulous holiday - probably just what you need right now.  Time out of the rat race so to speak.


Take care


Mini xx


----------



## DMaria

Sugarpie - I ahve a hpt - that may be why you were given an earlier test date than me - a blood test is probably more sensitive.
Not sure I'll make it til Monday, especially as I have to go to work, so will probably do a "preparation" test before then.
DM xx


----------



## vixter_1

Thanks ladies. I'm ok, was pretty scary - thought they'd shot me as I saw them approach the car (I was 3rd at traffic lights), had time to check doors were locked but then my windows flew in and I had blood all over my hands. Was just shock, I'm actually fine and blood was from small glass splinters. The car is a company car and I had no cash but stupid Amex took 3 full days to stop my work credit card & they ran up 3000 euros! I'm not liable for it (either or my work) but I cant help thinking they won somehow   At least I didn't fight back, last woman that did was shot to death (for a hand bag) & it's not as if I live in the Ghetto - this is right beside the EU!

In other news, I had a leadership course today at work and the group had to assess me, it came back saying I was the mos charismatic of the group, the natural leader & energy injector - I find it all so hard to believe as today I just feel totally and utterly broken   I need to go away, rest up & return as a person who believes those things about themselves!

Thank you all for your unfailing support xx


----------



## freespirit.

Omg Vixter , thats so awful and shocking , so glad your ok !! (((HUGS))) I hope you have a fantastic holiday you well deserve it . Little lee i'm glad to hear you are feeling peaceful and positive  Hope everyone is hanging in there , whatever your stage ++++++++++ AFM today i had my intralipids , which went well though left me feelibg a bit drained , which is so silly cause all i have to do is sit there lol early night watching the saddo's on big brother tonight me thinks x


----------



## ej123

OMG Vixter, what a horrible thing to go through!! Glad to hear you are ok though, but understandably incredibly shocked 

Afm- well you are all so lovely and now I do feel better. I know I am being ridiculous. I'm scared i've murdered them already though.... my dad was on our roof, tiling our new garage and I was sitting in the garden talking to my mum. My dad then fell through the scaffolding - of course he was absolutely fine. But in my panic I *ran* over to him..... and the nurse said *NO running*!!  I'm sure it's fine, it wasn't something i thought about and i hope its all still ok, I'm so useless 

SugarPieLaura -thank you, nice to know its not only me who felt irrationally hopeless after transfer!

Hello Mooo - good name, a fellow PUPO person!!!!

Jen84 - D Day, I mean OTD is 22/09.

Good luck to you all testing on Monday, thinking of you this weekend. Not long to wait now!!!       

EJx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

just a quick one to say thanks for all your kind words just need to time for me and DH to heal.

didnt want to ignore all the lovely new PUPO ladies, if i am not on as much it doesnt mean im not thinking of you all, so lots of        to you all still trying, thawing, testing and waiting lets hope the run of BFN is ending anf BFP's are comingxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

OMG Vix - couldn't get through reading the threads quick enough to say that I was so sorry about your trauma!!!  Glad you are OK, but you must have been pretty shaken.  Hope you thoroughly enjoy a well deserved holiday!!!  

Kuiki, Em and Swanage..sorry to hear your news, hope you are able to pick yourselves up soon. A huge big hug     

I must say that all the BFNs on this site have really affected my, but your courage has inspired me and I feel proud to be a part of threads like this.    

EJ - don't panic Hun, think of all the things that women do in everyday life.  All other women wouldn't know they have concieved at this point and carry on with their everyday lives.  I know it's harder for us, but at least it wasn't a Marathon. Hope you Dad is OK and you're taking it easy?


----------



## DMaria

Morning girls-,
just a little note to say that I got a BFN this morning 
Please don't start saying that there's still hope etc., I'm 12 days after a day5 transfer, that's the same as 14 days after a day3 transfer. I will go through the motions and take the meds and test on OTD Monday, but I am accepting now that it's BFN, as that's the realistic outcome.  I'm glad I've tested, as now I have the weekend to myself before work on Monday. 

EJ- don't worry about running to your Dad, it's natural instinct, and as GHW said girls do more than this all the time without even realising they are pg. It won't affect you little embie. 

OK girls, has anyone else been denied a Satirday lie-in to watch rugby?!
DM xxx


----------



## freespirit.

DM , ok i won't say it but i'm allowed to think it ++++ Sending massive (((((hugs)))))) sweetheart x x x We don't do any sport in this house , don't get lie in's either LOL i'm in the middle of recreating a Toy Story scence looking for a missing puzzle peice .....


----------



## Betty-Boo

DM       Take care honey and be so very kind to you.


Mini xx


----------



## jen84

Dm really sorry  

Jen x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

DM

I'm really sorry to hear this. I was hoping that some of the Monday testers would bring much deserved bfps.     Take time to heal and for yourself. Don't think I'm going to last until Monday either tbh. 

Xx


----------



## Little-Lee

Hello to all my lovely FF sisters,

Sorry not got much time for personals going to a baby shower today, Feel a bit nervous though  

Feeling so   for DM!! 

Watching last nights big brother - OMG how weird!!!!!!

Have a good weekend everyone

Lea xxxxxx
2 more sleeps till OTD


----------



## stell

Hey lovely FF ladies,

Sorry not been on here past few days as still been trying to get over my news!  

Cleic, Em and DM - so so sorry for your news. Big   to you all. I know words will not help how you are feeling but just to know that I'm thinkng of you all and wish you well in whateva you choose to do. I know it's hard but it does start to get better and I know this time round I feel I have got over this BFN better than I did last round - mainly because of all you lovely ladies on this thread and your support.  

OMG V! Hope you are ok?   That is awful what happened! Enjoy your time in Italy   that will be fabulous.

Free - you have a scan to look forward to yet?  

Ruthie - bet that was amazing seeing heartbeat! 

Little-Lee - hope the baby shower rubs some baby dust onto you.   I went to one week before my OTD and it's hard seeing all these lovely baby things and pregnant ladies! Keep   and best of luck for Mon     

Hope everyone else is ok?

Thinking of all you ladies in your 2ww and the ladies with their BFPs!  

   this thread gets some more BFP in the coming days!  Needs some good news!   For all you testing this weekend and Monday!

Sending you all some extra            

AFM - feeling much better and got back my PMA  and looking forward and being  . Got our appointment to go for follow up appointment but not till 19th Oct so I'll have had two AF by then probably so my hopes of doing next fresh cycle before christmas might be cutting it fine!
Work has helped with keeping the bad news off my mind and all the lovely comments and support from you lovely ladies! Suffering from terrible pains (I never get pains with normal AF) and AF is so heavy (sorry). Anyone else had this after stopping prgynova and cyclogest? Then so tired with my new class of little people this week that I'm so run down I'm starting to get tonsilitus and got another coldsore just after my other one has disappeared!   Sick! Having a pJ and duvet day while my DH is golfing and need to feel better as at a wedding tomoro!  

Huge   to all you ladies and sorry if I've missed some people out as missed so much with not being on. 

Check in soon

Love to all Stella x x


----------



## freespirit.

Want to post but not sure what to say , i am just so sorry that there has not been more good news on this thread  
Just soooooooooooooooo wish everyone could share the joy , because everyone deserves it .
To all those who have had a horrible BFN , please don't give up , if you give up then you have no hope left , that is what i always told myself , i just MADE myself get back up and get back on telling myself that next time it would work , it had to ......... cause i knew i couldn't continue to live with the unbearable pain of IF . So in the words of that famous poem ' Rest if you must , but do not quit' Sending all those people who have suffered this cycle so many     and wishing you strength to carry on and kick IF up the  
Just wish so much there were more BFP's on here ..........
Come on testers you can do it , come on bump those numbers up         

Little Lee , I hope some of that babydust rubs off on you at the shower this afternoon


----------



## jen-v

Thanks freespirit - that gave me a boost I needed today. You are right, I won't be giving up just yet!
So sorry DM, no words really   
To all still to test, really hope you can keep spirits up - there's no reason why this shouldn't work for you!
jen-v xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks freespirit, i totally agree I refuse to give up and really believe I will get there one day. I just refuse to accept that I wont be a mum and thinking that gives me no option but to keep going, and keep going i will!! I love that my stubbornness is a plus in this case   

lots of baby dust to all of you still waiting to test         and an extra dollop for us hurting               xx


----------



## taylor1977

I test tomorrow but has done nothing but cry all day. :0( even had a row with DH by 6.30am so not talking ! Great ! :0( x


----------



## ej123

I'm so sorry DM   

x


----------



## jen84

Oh taylor 
Sounds like you have had a really rough day. I really hope u make up with your dh its such a stressful time. Im   that its a  great result for u tomorrow. And your aloud to cry as much as u want thats a woman prerogative   lots of luck for tomorrow
Jen x x


----------



## DMaria

Hi girls
Thanks for all your lovely messages, I'm just in a but of a daze for now. 
However, this string of BFNs can't go on forever, so I'm really hoping for some good news from Taylor, sugar, Lorny, Lee...
Good luck tomorrow Taylor!
Hope I haven't forgotten anyone
DM xx


----------



## Lorny

Dmaria - So sorry you got  a BFN hunny   do you know how long it will take you to get a follow up? Do you have any more frosties or will you be going for another fresh cycle? I think you did the right thing testing over the weekend as you need some time with DH before you head back to work.

Vixter - that's absolutely terrible, I hope you're doing ok. I know that would be enough to shake any of us up! Enjoy your holiday, you certainly deserve a nice break.  

Sugarpielaura - sending lots of     your way

Taylor - sorry to hear your having a bad day, hoping tomorrow brings you that bfp!

AFM - I tested early yesterday & today BFN both times, then 5 mins after testing this morning AF arrived   feeling so strange & haven't been able to  not 100% sure why...

-x-


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Freespirit: thanks for your post. I have to agree. I have never met any of you lovely ladies but you have been so supportive and show real courage and have beautiful hearts. Every single lady on here deserves their wish to come true and I pray that it happens soon for you all. 

Little lee: hope you manage the baby shower ok and that good luck does indeed rub off. 

Stell: lovely to hear from you and nice to hear that you are feeling more positive and contemplating your next shot. Wishing you all the best and hope the af pains ease up soon. 

Jen and Em mac: nice to hear from you and great to hear that you are going to keep trying. 

Taylor: sorry to hear that you are having a rough day. It's all so stressful,isn't it. Wishing you all the best tom and I'll def be on to hopefully share in your good news. 

DMaria: thanks and i hope you ate getting lots of cuddled. 

Lorny: thanks. I'm so sorry to hear this. Is it full af? Only reason I ask is that I was watching that test tube babies prog and a lady had period but was still pregnant. Don't in any way want to give you false hope but thought I'd say. Have you stopped drugs now?

Afm,having stressful day. When went to toilet earlier,wee bits of blood when I was wiping. Trying not to panic but ........ Can i ask if you all take your progynova tablets at the same time everyday? This is day 28 for me but guess will need to wait and see 

Xx


----------



## DMaria

So sorry Lorny 
I haven't been able to cry either, feel like it's all inside me somewhere. That was our last frozen embie. Thinking of another fresh straight after Christmas, but want to look into a few things between now and then. 
How about you? 

Hope you also manage to feel a bit better after the weekend. 
Massive hugs- it's so completely unfair. 
DM xxx


----------



## Lorny

Sugarpielaura - I know what your saying...with my first cycle I thought AF had started after the 1st week but it was really full on for a day then stopped then full on for a couple more days then stopped. Then I got BFP...did digital & after about 4/5 days it started going up in weeks so I'd obviously not MC as thought. Then started to lose again a week later & then no HB at scan. I know it does happen but quite sure that's not the case this time. 

Thank you though hunny. I'm really lucky to qualify for 1 more fresh cycle on the NHS, just hoping that it'll be the one that works. 

-x-


----------



## Lorny

DMaria - It's definately inside me somewhere...i'll probably burst into tears when I go back to work on Wednesday as I know everyone will be too nice & sympathetic, can't blame them for caring though, lol.

I think we can start again in November, just concerned about it being so close to my birthday & xmas, but then it might be good for me to have a plan & start asap. I'm going to ask at FU about any further investigations that can be done, will happily pay for them but Bart's didn't seem keen when I mentioned it last time.

Hope to carry on chatting with you ladies on here as you're all so lovely & have been so great for me thoughout this cycle!

-x-


----------



## babysparkle

Sorry for all the bfn's     I've been reading but not really posting but wanted to let you all know how sorry I am  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## freespirit.

Lorny :-( I'm so sorry to hear of your result ((hugz)) Wishing you strenght to get through and carry on x x x Taylor , massive ++++ to you for testing tomorrow , come on hunni , break this negative spell were having ++++


----------



## Jen C

Hi everyone,

Apologies gate crashing your thread late on. 

I just have one question has anyone had a bfn/bpn and had no spotting just a few twinges around my ovaries now and then (this be the progesterone)?  

To give you a bit of background, i've had 2 failed fresh cycles (Nov 10 & Mar 11) and i started spotting within a week of having the transfer, so i was prepared for BFN. I have 2 frozen embryos from last cycle which i had transferred on 30th Aug. My FET was a natural cycle, as i had a reaction to the burselin. I'm currently on progresterone because they think i might have a luetal phaser defect.

i'm due to test Friday 16th Sept, my clinic makes you wait 17 days - i think i'll be crazy by then!

Thanks for any advice 

xx


----------



## taylor1977

Well girls we got a   !!!!  


Can't really believe it ........... bloods tomorrow to confirm but so happy !

Good luck to everyone testing today x x x


----------



## Cliec

Taylor huge congratulations.   I am truely thrilled for you. 
So pleased that ivf is working for you guys.  

So sorry for the bfn run.     I really is so sad and unfair.  

Hoping this thread is feeling  the   you have all been so helpful and supportive.  

Good luck ladies     
C x


----------



## freespirit.

Taylor WOOO WOOOOO       CONGRATULATIONS  

Little Lee , your next I do beleive     How are you doing today hunni ?

Jen C I think the consenses on this thread would be that we have all had twinges since just before ET and have carried on to OTD regardless of the outcome , the 2ww is soooooooo hard   Wishing you good luck


----------



## jen84

Taylor congratulations im so pleased for you . 

  Jen x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Woo hoo. Taylor,that's fantastic news. So thrilled for you. All the best for the bloods tom.         

Little lee: all the best for tom.   I'm very nervous. Is it bloods or hpt for you tom? Bloods at 7.30am for me.  

Xx


----------



## DMaria

Taylor that's great! Congratulations! I'm actually feeling relieved that our string of BFNs has ended!
So happy for you
DM xxx
PS Hi JenC - I would agree with what free spirit said- kind of hard to read into the twinges and many of us have had them on different cycles.


----------



## freespirit.

Sugar , are you posting tomorrow too hunni ? I have got mixed up with my days if you are , sending huge dollops of very orange ++++++


----------



## freespirit.

Oops , sorry , multi tasking , i obviously ment testing NOT posting lol


----------



## Little-Lee

Stella – Glad you have your follow up booked and are feeling you have a bit more PMA. It's not easy, but I admire you getting back on the horse   Hope you enjoyed your lazy day too

Freespirit – We can always count on you to keep on top of us. You are super great   have you got your first scan booked yet?

Jen V – Glad to hear your not giving up. Your day will come  

Em Mac – Well done lady you sound super strong with your post and your right you will be a Mummy one day.

Taylor – I hope you are ok? Tomorrow isn't that far away now let's hope you get that well deserved BFP.

Lorny – So sorry to hear your news, thinking of you sending lots of   

SugerpieLaura – I never take my tablets at the same time – I often forget. I do always get my daily amount though (4) Hope today isn't as stressful for you   - I am doing HPT @ 10am tomorrow morning

DM – Thinking of you my dear friend xx

Taylor – just got further down the thread – Yippie you got the BFP you deserve, so happy for you hun  

Cliec – Hope you are ok? I love to see your little fish on the thread it always makes me smile  

AFM - I so scared about tomorrow   Hopefully the baby shower did rub of on me, but it was hard I have got to say every single women there had a child/baby I couldn't join in with anything they were saying   Then the question come up to me ''when are you having kids Leanne?'' - I don't like to say I'm not because it tempts fate so I just said I don't know  
Got Niece and Nephew coming with their mum and dad today, I was want to go to bed and sleep till tomorrow  

Lea xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Freespirit: yep,I'm testing tom.    There's 4 or 5 of us,although some ladies already know their results.   I think its me and little lee tom and I'm sure stacey will confirm her bfp. 

Little lee: well done on yesterday. It's just so hard isn't it? I never know what to say to ppl when they ask that. All the best for tom morning. I'll be checking my phone constsntly to see if uve posted. I give bloods at 7.30 but it'll be after 4 until i get the results. It's going to be a loooooonnnnnnggg day. 

Xx


----------



## Jen C

Thanks for the replies, but i don't think I explained myself, after 2 transfers I've had spotting 7dpt, then af has arrived as usual. This time it's a natural fet with progesterone (due to luetal phase defect - not confirmed) I had a little spotting 6dpt after a number 2, sorry tmi. Then nothing, I'm now 12dpt, my cervix is still very high, I'm praying this is my time, but what keeps my awake at night is, is it still possible to have a bpn without any symptoms like spotting/bleeding?  Also yesterday I felt drained as if I was on my period?

I think each time I go through the 2ww it gets harder , I'm constantly on knicker watch, any help is much appreciated. 

Lots of baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jen mother nature is so cruel. A bfp has the same signs as AF ... I didn't have implantation bleed last time. Felt like the witch was going to arrive any moment. 
Take care & rest pamper rest xxx


----------



## stell

Fantastic news Taylor! Woo hoo! So happy for u hun. Glad this awful run of bfns mite be cumin to an end on this thread! 
Good luck to everyone else testin today or tomoro.
Stella x x


----------



## Jen C

Thanks Mini Minx xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Just realised i never answered the progynova timing question , and i had ment to - doh . I time all my meds into my phone , so i am reminded at set times every day . It the easiest way of ensuring you get your meds at the right time each day x


----------



## Little-Lee

SugerpieLaura – Yesterday was very hard indeed but I managed better then I thought. I am so scared about tomorrow, How are you feeling?

xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

It is quite quiet on here today.  Hoping that everyone is well.  

Freespirit:  Thanks.  I have to say that when I am at work, Iam good at taking them at the right time but when it is the weekend, the morning tablet is taken a lot later!!!    Pessary is still at the same time though as I tend to wake up for a pee!  

Little Lee:  Well done on yesterday.  I think that we cope better when we are doing something proactive about our own situations.  So I find it easier to be with pregnant people or frineds with wee ones when there is some hope that I may be joining them in the near future.  I struggle a lot more when i am in between cycles or nothing is happening.  Not sure if that makes sense.  i am very nervous about tomorrow and my mind is all over the place.  What if I have a chemical pregnancy or get a bfp to them m/c, or a bfn - when do I go again!  Is there any particular reason why you are testing at 10am tom?  

JenC:  Like the other have said, the cruel thing is that af pains/bleeding is the same as an early pregnancy as well as the hormones so we just don't know.

xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Well even though my OTD isn't until tomorrow I am confident that my  is genuine. I got a 2 to 3 week positive on a CB digital on Thursday and then a 3 + positive today.

Honestly cannot believe it and feel totally blessed. Lets just hope that everything goes OK, as it is very early days still.

*Jen C* The knicker watch never ends Hun and even with a BFP you constantly check. I don't think you can ever relax when you have had to go through IVF.

*Sugarpielaura* You are brave holding out for your blood test results. No way could I have held out. Good luck for tomorrow.

*Little Lee * When people used to ask me and DH if we wanted children we would just say that we were having to much fun enjoying our lovely holidays and nights out. Its strange as a lady who had 2 children actually told me how lucky I was and that she wished that she could do things like that!

*Taylor*Congratulations, thats fantastic news 

Thinking of the ladies who got recent BFN's. I hope you are finding strength within yourselves to move on and I hope that you get your BFP's soon.

Catch up with your later ladies.

Stacey
x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Stacey

That is fantastic.  Congratulations!!     Your digital test has went up quickly.  That must be very reassuring to see.  When did you have your et?  So the test changed between Thursday and today?  Could there be twins in there?  did you have et 3 weeks ago?  Have you got a scan day yet?

Woo hoo!!!  Come on the BFPs!!

xx


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies, im finally home and straight on the laptop......I have read through what feels like hundreds of posts but felt the need to catch up with you all, im not going to do personals but just wanted to say that you have all been a major support through the last 6 weeks or so and im proud to say that i am a member of the fertility friends sisterhood!!!!! I am absolutely devastated and hiding it from everyone, but going to concentrate on the next go and losing the 2 stone that i have put on !!!!!!!

Congratulations to those with bfp's Taylor1977, Freespirit, staceysm, ruthie1977, girlyhalfwit and any others i may have missed!!!!  

Sending huge hugs     to those with BFN's and wishing you all the best for the future when we are all on here with the fantastic news that we are finally going to be mummy's!!!!!! 

Im going to pop on here every now and then to see how your all doing and sending love and hugs to you all xxxxxx

Good luck to those testing in the next coming days sending loads of


----------



## Lorny

Taylor - Congratulations   on the BFP hunny, so pleased to hear your news!

Sugarpielaura - i'll be logging on after 4pm tomorrow to see your news, sooooo hoping it's a BFP for you! 

Has anyone had any experience with Hydrosalpinx? When I had my last 2 scans I heard it mentioned & so I asked the nurse afterwards...she said it was nothing to worry about & that it just meant there was a bit of fluid around/in? my ovaries. I stupidly googled it & it says that IVF should not be carried out on someone with hydrosalpinx as the fluid is toxic to any embryos. Can anyone shed any light on this please? Wondering if i'd need HSG or similar before next cycle.

-x-


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

Smudge:  Lovely tohear from you and hope that you are ok.    Keep in touch and I wish you well for your next tx.  I agree about the weight thing.  I look like a baby elephant at the moment and I am not even eating that much at all.  Damned drugs!!!  

Lorny:  Thanks.  I don't think that it is exactly the same, but after my fresh cycle of IVF I had fluid in my uterine cavity/womb.  They saw this when they were in for ec and therefore my tx was cancelled after ec.  They said that in theory, they can place the embryos back in but that the fluid is hostile to the embryos and that my % chande of it working would be reduced to under 20%.  So tx was cancelled and then I underwent a FET.  They did say that if it kept happening, they can remove the fluid at et time and that some ladies have gobe on to conceive but that numbers were smaller.  I am not sure if this is the same as you but thoughtthat I would give you my experiences.

xx


----------



## Little-Lee

SugerpieLaura - 10am tomorrow is just the time booked for appointment no reason I don't think.

Stacey - Yippie on the BFP so happy for you.

Thats it for me today ladies will be back tomorrow with my news.

Lea xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Little Lee:  I see.  I thought that you were doing the hpt at home.  All the best for tom at 10am.  I will be thinking about you and checking to hear from you.  ALl the best.         

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Little Lee and Sugar 
Just wanted to dose you up for tomorrow 
             








              









x x x​


----------



## stell

Stacey woo hoo on ur bfp! Hope this streak of good news continues sisters! 
Smudge hope ur well hun? 
Be checkin tomoro there is more good news! Prayin for u all! 
Stella x x


----------



## cosmicgirl

Hello ladies, I've been reading but not posting lately but just wanted to offer   to those who got the awful bfn's this week, it was so sad there were so many of us    I really hope you and your DH's hold on tight to each other and that it won't be long before it happens for you all   

Freespirit and Stacey massive congrats on your bfp's   and an even bigger congrats to Taylor for not only getting a bfp but also hopefully starting a run of lovely bfp's on here        

Fingers crossed to those testing tomorrow, I'm sure Taylor has started that run of good luck and you'll all be seeing those 2 lines very soon   

AFM I've pretty much lost all my PMA, was in tears most of yesterday as it just feels like it hasn't worked and I stupidly POAS this morning and got a negative.  DH keeps telling me it's too soon (6dp5dt) but I saw loads of people on google get positives this early.  It doesn't help that some of the crinone gunk is pink tinged and I'm starting to feel like I do before AF starts and it's a different feeling to when I got my bfp in March.  I think I need some of you to whack me round the face with some orange knickers to snap me out of it!


----------



## freespirit.

Cosmicgirl you are FAR FAR FAR TOO EARLY to be POAS  No wonder your upset , i don't think i have ever heard of a BFP that early , now step away from the evil sticks sweetheart      

Lorny , I'm sorry when i posted earlier i missed your post . I had hydro's , that is why i needed IVF in the first place . I beleive that hydros can leak toxic fluid into your uterus , which can be damaging / fatel to embryo's . Which is why I had my hyrdos removed before commencing IVF . There is quite a good consisive thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Freespirit:  Thanks.  Will try and keep that in mind.     

Cosmicgirl:  It is FAR too early to test!!       HCG (which is the hormone that the hpt picks up on) only start to be released into your system on day 6 and is not high enough to be detected until day 9, so there is no way that you would get a positive at the moment.  Step away from the tests.  I am going to post the development thing on here for you to see so you believe me!  Stay positive.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Cosmicgirl,

Here is the embryo development table here.  Now, remember that this also only for the average lady and you might be a bit slower to respond.

See info below for 5-Day Transfer

Days Past                      Embryo Development
Transfer (DPT)    

One                  The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two                  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three                The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four                  Implantation continues
Five                    Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have
                          begun to develop
Six                    Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven                Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight                  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine                    Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 

PS, I am not suggesting that you test on day 9 either but tryig to restore some PMA as there is no way that by day 6, a positive would show.  Only way would be perhaps if you have twins and the NHG was higher, although even then, I honestly don't think so.

xx


----------



## ej123

Evening all

SugarPieLaura - that embryo development info is really helpful..    There I was 2dp5dt wondering why it hadn't implanted yet..... and why i wasn't feeling anything.  I always seem to forget how incredibly hard the 2ww is, so much harder than the actual treatment.

Lorny - so so sorry, no words.  Give yourself time.   

Taylor1977 - massive congrats!! Brilliant news!!

Little Lee and SugarPie Laura - good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you.        

StaceySM - Congrats!! Brilliant! How early did you start testing??  So encouraging to see some BFPs again   

AFM - well, i'm feeling incredibly .... negative. Oh well!  I am so pleased to get the end of each day at the moment!

x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi EJ123

Thanks.    When are you due to test now?

xx


----------



## ej123

22nd Sept, so I've got about 100 days to go!!

X


----------



## sugarpielaura

Sorry but you made me laugh with your response.  I know exactly how you feel.  It seems like an age, doesn't it.  11 days and counting.  Not too long for you.

Stay positive.        

xx


----------



## freespirit.

[email protected]'s 100 days (((hugz)))


----------



## DMaria

Keeping all fingers and toes crossed for Sugar and LittleLee tomorrow-
Hoping to see more happy news here 

EJ- hang on in there!

Cosmic- it is hard to know after blast transfer when a positive should show up, but good chance it won't have shown by 6 days! Also, when googling around for this info (I've done the same!) be careful that other women aren't talking about a blood test, which is often more sensitive than HPT
Patience my dear! Sooooo hard I know. 

Smudge, lovely to hear from you. I also have to lose some weight as I have literally chocolated my way through this cycle! Let's keep our hopes up for next time 

Hi to Stell and Freespirit, and everyone else

I'm feeling simply empty, but to be expected I suppose 

DMaria xx


----------



## ej123

I'm fully aware I need a damn good kicking for my thoroughly negative mental attitude!! Thinkin thinkin   

x


----------



## jen84

evening ladies

its official the 2ww is driving me   
lots of luck and      to you all testing tomorrow.

do any of you know if there has been a program on one of the sky channels recently about ivf , its just i remembered reading somewhere that there has been one on but i can't find where i read it and i would love to know what it was called any help would be great thanks.

and just because we can never have enough orangeness             


jen84 xx


----------



## freespirit.

Jen , my friend said she had seen a programme recently , which i think was called a baby like ours , think it featured a man with cystic fybrosis and PGD screening , she couldn't remember what side it was on she thought maybe bbc3 ? she said she watched it when i was on my 2ww . Sky also regually run a seris called test tube babies , which is on someting like home and health i think x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Jen

Welcome to the frustration of the 2ww. It's a nightmare. Stay strong. 

I've been watching programme called test tube babies. It's on home and health at 7ish am. I've set it up on series link to record. 

Xx


----------



## jen84

Thanks I knew I could rely on you all. 
X x


----------



## cosmicgirl

Thank you girls you've kicked a bit more PMA into me    Sugarpie thank you so much for posting that chart again, I tried to find it earlier but couldn't and it's helped so much.  The stooopid thing is I've never tested this earlier in previous cycles and on my last one didn't even want to test until otd as I was strangely relaxed and enjoying my pupo status - so so different this time probably because the progynova is giving me all sorts of side effects which is messing with my mind   

DMaria - my DH keeps catching me googling and does this   telling me nothing good will come from it and he's so right.


----------



## weeble

to those testing today!


I did another test this morning. 10dpt and got a lovely 'pregnant 1-2wks'.


----------



## taylor1977

Hi girls,

Weeble, well done you !!!!!! That is the best news :O) x x x

Girls,

Please do not take any notice of the bloody side effects, they are only there to play with your mind. I had lots of twinges, aches, burning sensation cramps with my first cycle ( BFN) and then this cycle of FET and got a BFP ! The 2ww is horrendous and I would not wish it on my worst enemy. It is cruel :O( Please all keep as positive as you can until that test date. I was the queen of negativity and I wish I had not been as I put my self in such a dark place.
Good luck to everyone at whatever stage. 

I am now off for my Blood test ............

Sprinkling baby dust everywhere today x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Weeble!!  Oh hun I'm so so happy for you -   

Fabulous start to the week!

    to all who are testing very very soon..

Mini xx


----------



## freespirit.

OMG OMG Weeble   WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Youv'e only gone and blummin done it     
I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you  (wish there was a happy tears smiley) 
Though i will point out that i don't quite know what you mean by


weeble said:


> I did another test this morning


 

Can't wait to hear Sugar and Lee's news , come on lets go for a Monday morning hat trick


----------



## jen84

Weeble congratulations thats wonderful news 
X x


----------



## DMaria

Weeble that's absolutely fantastic! So proud of you!
DMaria xxx


----------



## weeble

Thanks everyone.   


I am absolutely overwhelmed by it all! I gave up on my dream 5yrs ago, then early this year the pain of being childless became overpowering again, so I decided to throw everything I had into one last attempt. Im soooooo glad I did!   


Im trying to stay grounded though as Ive been here several times before. I doubt I will truly believe until Im holding a child in my arms!


Free, think I started testing about day 4pt. Last nights was very, very faint pos on a cheap test, so I waited for todays digital one!


----------



## jen-v

Weeble - so pleased about your fantastic news and so hope you achieve your dream!     (I've just joined charter memb so have some new smileys!) Your news really spreads hope for all of us. Thinking of everyone who is testing today and this week - statistically surely this lovely thread is owed some more bfps!   

There are so many of us with a bfn, which is so sad. Chatting on ff helped me so much with the dark days of buserelin blues  and the 2ww madness  , that I believe it has got to help now too. Lets keep chatting - its sad to lose the friends we made here although I think a lot of us don't want to bring the mood down on this thread when its so important to keep spirits up for the waiters and testers - I know its already hard enough! I've been on the negative cycle thread, but its a bit quiet now vixter's on hols, so do come and chat when you feel you can  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258646.204 love to all my ff sisters, jen-v xxx


----------



## Little-Lee

Just to let you all know

we got a BFN this morning
feel mega sad but haven't even cried, maybe it will come later!

Lea xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Lee :'-( I am so very sorry darling ((((hugs)))) wishing you strength to get through the coming days , hold each other tight and take care x x x


----------



## jen-v

Lea, I'm so so sorry,     xxx


----------



## DMaria

Massive   for my lovely cycle buddy
Lea I'm so so sorry sweetie, you've been wonderful.
DM xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen84

lea really sorry     
  x x


----------



## smudge52

Congratulations weeble xxx

lea sending you huge       xxxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Well as today is OTD, I can now confirm 100 % that my  is genuine 

I phoned up the clinic and I am waiting for them to call back and confirm my scan date. God knows how I will get through the next 2ww. I hardly have any symptoms as it is, so perhaps hibernating until scan date maybe a good idea.

*Sugarpielaura* I thought that my HCG may have indicated twins, but I have posted on the multiple birth board and they said that womens HCG can really vary and sometimes women have low HCG and get twins and some have had high HCG and have just had a singleton. To be honest we only wanted one more child, but if it is twins then we will have to get on with it! It would be bloody hard work, as I don't live near family and my son will be 2 1/2 yrs old, but I am sure that we would manage. I also had ET on 30th August and I am waiting for the clinic to call back with a scan date.

*Lorny* My sister had IVF and she was told she had hydrosalpinx and it can make IVF harder. She had fluid in one of her fallopian tubes and she was told that it can go up in to the womb area and then flush the embryo out. However you can get your tubes clipped to prevent this happening so it may be worth looking in to it more.

*EJ123 * I started testing 7dpt. Totally stupid I know, but I just had no will power this time!

*Weeble* Congratulations on your  

*Little-Lee* So sorry you got a BFN. Hugs to you and your DH.

Who do we have left on the 2ww?

Hugs to you all.

Stacey
x


----------



## jen84

HI
Stacey congratulations on your official BFP.im on 2ww at the min going   just gotta wait till next Monday which is otd. My dh wont let me test any earlier.there was definate threats off him after I dropped it into conversation the other day  
Hope everyone else is doing ok
Love to all Jen 84xx


----------



## DMaria

We're waiting on Sugarpie's result today too....
Hoping she's got some good news for us    
Dm xx


----------



## freespirit.

So am i DM      come on Sugar  
Gonna have to go and find the Cliecs list to see who's up next .
Jen 84 , stay away from the pee sticks   sending you dollops of


----------



## stell

Lea - I am so sorry hun  . Hope you and your DH look after each other. Take care hun. 

Stacey -fantastic news hun!   so happy for you. Woo hoo! 

Weeble - congrarts chick.  

  sugarpie brings good news. 

Hope everyone else is okay.

Stella x x


----------



## ej123

Congrats Weeble!!!!!  So pleased for you!! Enjoy    

StaceySM - Congrats too on your confirmation today too   - what days past transfer did the HPTs start showing a vague positive?

So sorry to hear your news Little Lee - totally heartbreaking   

SugarPieLaura - any news??   

x


----------



## ej123

Oh quick question please to those who tend to bleed early when on a medicated cycle:-

I'm on the progesterone injections (Prontogest) and 4 HRT daily at the mo.  I am on the injections because I always bleed early (around 9 days after egg collection) when i'm on the pessaries.  Now I am 3 days past a 5 day transfer and I think my period is going to start. I'm having period pains and what looks like spotting (but its a bit yellowy - sorry TMI!!) From previous cycles it really does feel like i'll start bleeding by tomorrow.  So, question really is, do the meds hold off your period if not to the OTD but a few days before it??

I'm getting depressed.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Weeble:  Fantastic news.  Congratulations.      You must be thrilled.  When is your scan date?

Stacey:  All congratulations on your official positive result.     When is your scan date?

Little Lee:  I am sooooooo sorry.     Thinking about you and sending massive hugs.   

Afm, well I got a      Very excited.  Scan isn't for over 4 weeks!!!!  No idea how I will make it that far!    I am overjoyed and relieved but also really scared!  All the next stages and waiting and hoping that all is ok.  I asked what my HCG level was and the nurse said 33 and that this was ok.  However, I have googled it and think that this is too low??  ANyone got any advice?  Experiences of own HCG levels?

Thanks and sorry to keep you waiting so long.

xx


----------



## ej123

CONGRATS SugarPie Laura!!! This is Fantastic!! I'm so pleased for you     

Wishing you a Happy and Health 6 months.  As regards your HcG - I read somewhere yesterday that HcG is always supposedly a bit lower after FET and your number of 33 was actually on the higher end for FET, well this is what I read!!  

Congrats to you x


----------



## stell

Congrats sugarpie        so pleased for you hun!

Woo hoo! Fantastic! Bet you can't wait for scan!

Stella x x


----------



## jen84

Sugarpielaura. Woohoo, congratulations. Im really pleased for you

Jen84 x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks ladies.   

EJ123:  CAn I ask you where you read that as I am getting quite worried about it!!  Want to read up on it a bit.

Thanks

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Sugar , Wooo hooo fantastic news sweetheart , i'm so pleased for you ~ BFP  Well done x x x EJ i'm sorry that i'm not much help with your question , although i am on prontogest and progynova too , i have never been an early bleeder . Hope you can get an answer some where , sending you lotsof orangeness x x x


----------



## ej123

SugarPieLaura - I knew you were going to ask me that and now I have looked and i can't find it, it was some american IVF site but now its gone AWOL.  Please don't worry


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

sorry i have been absent just getting our heads together at the min, but juts wanted to say

little lee- i am so so sorry     cruel just doesnt cover it!!! xx

sugarpielaura, weeble & stacey - woooooohhooooo        congrats ladies and thanks for restoring my faith in FET good luck to you all

hope everyone else doing ok big hugs to those feeling low    xx


----------



## DMaria

Congrats Sugar! You've come through a lot to get this far, well done!
Have a safe and happy pg
DM xxx


----------



## smudge52

Congratulations Sugar!!!!! 
Wooohoo BFP sooooooo pleased for you, hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## taylor1977

Bad news today, blood HCG only came back at 16 so it looks like a chemical pregnancy for us, gutted. This whole thing is so bloody cruel :0( xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Taylor honey - are you sure its all over? Think its sooo worth having another blood test in a couple of days ... Levels can be low at the start - anything less then a 5 is considered a BFN ...

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

Personally, I would try and get another test done just to be doubly sure of the outcome.   

 

Mini xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sugarpielaura

Taylor

I'm really sorry to hear this. What was ur hcg a few days ago? Could it just be slowly rising. 

Xx


----------



## taylor1977

We had a positive on a Clearblue Digital yesterday, first bloods today showed on 16, which is very low. We go on holiday tomorrow so not able to get bloods rechecked so got to retest on Sunday if AF not appeared. 

Could be very slow, but I am prepared for the worst xxx


----------



## Lorny

Weeble & Sugarpielaura - So pleased to hear you both got BFP's!   big congratulations!!

Littlelee - so sorry hunny   take some time with DH & look after yourselves.

Ladies thank you all for your advice regarding the hydrosalpinx! Will definately be discussing at my follow up. Is the clipping or removal of tubes something that the clinic would arrange or is this something i'd need to speak to my GP about & try to get a referral before my next cycle?

 to all!

-x-


----------



## taylor1977

Well girls, after the joy of a postive test on Sunday I am now living the nightmare of a chemical pregnancy :O( HCG level was only 16 yesterday and a negative pregnancy test this morning. 

Both devastated as we thought we had finally got there, few tears but have to be positive that our time will come.

Good luck girls, x x x


----------



## Lorny

Taylor - i'm so sorry to hear that hunny, that's really not fair   Take some time out as you will need it.  

-x-


----------



## freespirit.

Taylor :'-( I really am so very very sorry to hear of your loss , I can imagine the pain is quite unbearable , and i'm wishing you both strength to get through this devistating time x x x


----------



## taylor1977

We are now leaving for the airport, some time away in the sunshine will help. I am remarkably ok at the mo but will see what happens.

Can't quite believe it, I couldn't quite beleive I was pregannat either though x

Lots of love x x x


----------



## jen84

Taylor im so so sorry sweetheart  
X x


----------



## Little-Lee

SugerPieLaura -   on your BFP, hope everything goes ok for you over the next few months.

Taylor - Sorry to hear your news   Life seems to be so unfair sometimes! Have a great holiday and try get some rest.

Lorny - I see your ticker says OTD is today?? - I can't remember if you have already tested but good luck  

Thank you for all my kind comments, I am a little lost at the moment DH back at work today but I am staying home till tomorrow. I cried last night about 9pm for the first time & now I can't stop.  
I know I am only 23 but I don't know how much more of this I can take. I am not a very strong person at all and this really brings me down.
I want to change clinic now though  - my clinic is useless!! they never seem to give good news and NEVER have any answer to why things don't work.

Anyway I am going to try find the BFN thread.

Love Lea xxxx


----------



## smudge52

Taylor so so sorry to hear of your loss   thinking of you and hope you have some valuable time away to build your strength back up for your next cycle xxxxx


----------



## stell

Taylor so sorry hun! Big hugs! Look after urself and enjoy ur sunshine break! 
Stella x


----------



## jen84

evening ladies

i'm 5 days past et and feeling a bit   . i've hit that stage where i just don't know what to think ..... has it worked ? hasn't it? just feeling a bit rough in general and pma has took a bit of a nosedive. 

its been a bit quiet on here today hope everyone else is ok .
jen 84 x x


----------



## katie76

Hi I started to feel like that yesterday which was 5 days post FET and then today started bleeding but now just brownish dont know what to think!!!!!! Trying to think   and still   

Sending everyone


----------



## jen84

Hi katie76

Its always good to know that were not alone when we are feeling 
Wish I could offer you some advice on the bleeding but I cant.but I will keep everything crossed for you .what day embryo did you  have put back in? 
 Jen x x


----------



## freespirit.

Jen and katie , sending you lots and lots of +++++++ hang in there , your both coming up to the kinda flat part which is really hard , cause i think it's now the cycle starts to 'quieten' down and you start to obsess on signs and symptoms (remember number 6) and the second week gremlins are just around the corner waiting to send you loopy ! Please post lots , don't be alone , theres still people here routing for you and supporting you ++++ Katie , i know bleeding,or,spotting is terrifying , but itos not necesseraly a bad thing , so just try and rest up and take things steady , and think orange . Weebs , how are you doing today ? Has it sunk in yet ? Iam desperatly fighting the urge to go and buy another pee stick lol x


----------



## katie76

Hi its all the unknowns isnt it no one has any answers. 
It was a 5 day blast good quality - as with all other 3 but still not meant to be xx


----------



## jen84

Mine was day 5 too. Im just   lots.
Thanks freespirit I needed a little pick me up. 
I got a nice day to look forward to tomorrow dh is taking me out for lunch and then to buy me some new tropical fish for my tank . It will be nice to get out for a couple of hours 
X x


----------



## jen-v

Sugarpielaura - fantastic!!!!    Hope all pregnant ladies are doing OK
Taylor - so sorry, that is awful news - I hope your holiday helps  
Hope everyone on 2ww finds the strength to get through the horrible waiting - really not long now, jen-v xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

Taylor:  I am sooo sorry.     Thinking about you and hope that you and hubby can make it through together.  Stay strong.   

Little Lee:  Sending you massive  .  If you feel that moving clinic is the right thing for you then you should look into it.  Try to stay strong and keep posting for support.

Katie and Jen:  I agree with Freespirit.  You are right at that point where those feelings step in.  Stay strong and positive.      

Freespirit:  How are you feeling at the moment?  I think that I will use another pee stick tomorrow!  So petrified of what it might say!

Afm, well after A LOT of internet research, my HCG seems really really low.  My main concern is that I tested at home on Sat and got a pregnant 1-2 weeks so my HCG must have been above 25.  Bloods yesterday said that my HCG was only 33 so that doesn't sound promising.  So, I phoned the clinic today and they are giving me another blood test tomorrow.  I don't think that they are very happy about it but I don't care.  Tomorrow is going to be a hellish day.  Just have this feeling that not all is going to end well.


----------



## freespirit.

Oh Sugar , what a long day it's going to be , what time will you get your results ? The internet is so wonderful for giving us lots of information , but it also makes us worry like hell dosen't it ! Are you feeling many pg symptoms at all ? Sending you tons of orangeness for a higher reading today ++++++ Katie , howis your spotting today hunni ? Lots of ++++ for you too xxx And our other waiter Jen ++++ Girlyhalfwhitt , staceysm , and ruthie , how are you ladies hanging in there ? Weebs , I do hope you have a better day today now you have your internet back , hope you manage to get your drugs sorted hun xxxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

*Sugarpielaura* Congrats on your BFP, just try to stay positive for the time being. I know in my internet research for HCG, that it can really vary from person to person. Hope that the blood test reassures you.

*Taylor* Devastated for you, this is truly the cruelest part of IVF. To get a BFP and for it then to be snatched away from you. Thinking of you and wish you lots of luck for when you embark on this rollercoaster again.

*Jen84* I completely understand how you feel. I still have no symptoms at all, not even tender boobs and I am still getting strong positives. I have convinced myself it will be a chemical, but DH has told me of. Hang on in there Hun.

*Katie76 * I bled on and off through out the 2ww and up until I was 5 months, so bleeding isn't always a bad sign. Lots of PMA coming your way.

Well, I still feel 100% normal and have zero symptoms. Still testing positive though. I have my scan on 27th at 9.10am and it honestly couldn't come quick enough.

I am off to my Mums today, so will catch up with you all tomorrow.

Bye for now ladies.

Stacey
x


----------



## Lorny

Morning ladies,

Please try & keep up the positivity   I know it gets hard on the 2ww but hang on in there! 

AFM - i emailed hospital asking for someone to call me to arrange FU as done previously but just got an email back saying theyd write to me. I emailed again asking for a call, nothing, then I called & was told I'd get a call back....I then got an email saying i'd get a letter again, grrrr! Want to knowwhether I need to go to my own GP about referal for treatment of hydrosalpinx or if Barts do this for me.

Hope everyone doing ok?

Freespirit - when's your scan?

-x-


----------



## jen84

Morning

Sugar sounds like its gonna be a tough day hun. Thinking of you and im   that your blood results are gonna reasure you.

Lorny how frustrating are the hospital being? Its enough to drive u  

Stacey the 27th seems ages away I bet you cant wait. 

Im just about to get ready to go out I think a couple of hours distraction is exactly what I need.
Back later
Jen84 xx


----------



## taylor1977

Hi girls, wellmy clinic not happy with one blood result and would normally recheck in 1 days but as we are away They want me to continue to stay on meds as AF not started ? Got to retest in a week. Well I am sitting by the pool surrounded by babies and a pregnant last and I appear Fine. Not jealous or tearful  

Sunshine is helping but I feel fat & very pale !

Xxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ,
Think we need an injection of orangeness for everyone today .............
                       
          
       
​There now isn't that better 

Jen 84 , A couple of hours gentle distraction sounds just what you need , where are you off to ? And what are you doing 

Lorny , Oh my word  HOW FRUSTRATING !!! I can only tell you that from my experience i had my tubes removed on the NHS , I arranged to get that done after initial NHS tests when i was told i wouldn't qualify for NHS funding - strange thinking about it how they woud remove my tubes but not fund my treatment . I do think though clinics will now do this sort of thing ? But I imagine there would be a cost involved ? Big big hugs hun , cause i know things are much easier when you have a plan or direction to be heading in 

Stacyesm , How much have you spent on pee sticks if your still testing positive  I have ony done the one on OTD , like i siad i woud dearly like to do another , but i'm just gonna trust God and stay on the positive optimistic side of the street and save my money . Whe are you thinking it may be chemical , i really don't think you would still be testing positive if it were  I'm feeling very blaoted and this is gonna sound ridiculous , because quite frankly it is , but i have already had to buy another bra ! I was just popping out all over the place and getting that awfull 4 boob look  I am feeling hugely bloated , and my boobs are tender , this morning i wondered if i felt a bit 'icky' . I have been getting quite a few low down pelvic aches too , which i am gathering is just things streaching , but that's it for me symptoms wise . My sacn is on the 22nd Sept - a week tomorrow .

I hope Taylor is now flat out on a beach somewhere hot 

Mini , How are you doing hun , where are you up to now ?

x x x


----------



## freespirit.

He he he Taylor we posted at the same time !! Glad you arrived ok and are sat in the sunshine   Refresh my fuddled brain , where have you gone ? Why arn't the clinic happy with your bloods hun ? What did they say ? That is gonna be a killer bing on holiday and still being in limbo land   Are you gonna test again whilst you are there or wait for further bloods when you come back ? Sending you big   and it seems the need for   too


----------



## Betty-Boo

Taylor    what a carry on.  It's so darn hard this journey ... 
Lorny hope you get some answers soon hun.
Free - am ok - just had a scan and all is as it should be ..  

   
and lots of     to everyone.

Mini xx


----------



## mooo

Oh Katie and Jen, this 2ww stuff is just sooooooo long isn't it. I just feel completely normal so far, and OTD a week away - life's hectic, but it's those slow moments that give us chance to dwell on things. 
I bought HPTs yesterday but I've locked away and wont do a test early, I won't I won't ......

Hugs to everyone else.......
xx


----------



## jen84

Hi
Mooo, step away from the hpt's.   I know what your saying though . Ive had lots of strange feelings but as we know we cant symptom watch or we go more  

Freespirit my dh took me out for lunch, it was lovely. Then he has brought me some new tropical fish for my tank which are ace. So ive had a really nice day.

Hope everyone else is doing ok
Love to all Jen 84 x x


----------



## taylor1977

Hi girls, yes ok even though I a'm surrounded by babies, bugaboos & pregnant woman . Amazing how the sunshine can make everything or nearly everything seem a little easier. Our friends fly out today so it will be good to see them. 
Sugarpie Laura, I like you had a 1-2 week positive on a clearblue digital. My clinic didn't want bloods but I persuaded them as I was going away. Bloods were 16 so of course I googled immediately. They said low but could just be a slow release etc etc I couldn't help but test again, still positive on a first response but only very faint line. Tested again with the cheap one they send in your med pack which was negative. I can only assume I am not but I have to assume I a'm as I still haven't bled. Crazy time but feel very calm. Been told we can go ahead with full cycle in oct/nov if it is bad news. 
Your reading of 33 sounds good as 25 is a viable pregnancy ,

Much love xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sorry for the me post but I had another hcg blood test today and my level had dropped to 19.  I was told that I had lost the pregnancy and that I was to stop taking all the drugs.  Less than an hour later, I started bleeding. 

We are absolutely devastated.  To think that we were finally pregnant for 5 days and then to lose it.  Gut wrenching.  So my fresh cycle was cancelled and then this one has now failed.  Just so heartbroken.

I hope that you are all well and will catch up soon.

xx


----------



## mooo

So sorry to hear that Sugarpielaura - but I guess the silver lining is that you know your body can do it , even if only briefly.

Sending lots of hugs and hope the clinic help make the next stage easier for you - you've got some frosties in store there just waiting to get warm again.

Hope tomorrow is easier for all.

Mooo
xx


----------



## jen84

Sugarpielaura im totally gutted for u.    take care of yourselves x x


----------



## freespirit.

Oh Sugar :'-( sweetheart , i am so very very sorry to hear of your loss , i truly am :-( . The news on here has just so made my heart ache today , why is life so cruel ........


----------



## Swanage

Hi I just popped in to see how you all are, sugerpielaura I'm so sorry, words aren't going to mean much now but I truly an sorry   this world is cruel and we deserve much more. Take care hun xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Sugarpie,

So sorry to hear your news and I think you are entitled to feel devastated.  Have a little break, do some lovely things and then I wish you lots of luck for your next attempt.

Stacey
x


----------



## weeble

Sugarpielaura I am so very sorry! To have the joy and then have it taken away is devastating. Take time to heal


----------



## Lorny

Sugarpielaura - i'm so so sorry hunny, I know how horrible that feeling is   spend some time with DH & don't give up hope.  

-x-


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Oh Sugar and Lee I'm so sorry xxx    

Sorry I've not been on this week; have been reading, but not really known what to say.  I know I've been really lucky with my BFP but feeling so anxious all the time.  I've got about a week and a bit until my scan and hoping that I can start to relax a bit more after then.  Must stop knicker checking, as when I finally put the light on in the downstair toilet to have a wee, I saw a bit of a brown mark and had a total meltdown this weekend, with tears and laying in bed for the duration of the weekend.....but got to stop feeling negative and get on and enjoy feeling sick!  I know you girls are thinking "stupid woman - think yourself lucky".....sorry xxx

Sorry for any BFN and BFP I missed - sending you all an extra big hug     

How's everyone else?


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Oh I love how it cleaned my language up and now says "stupid *woman* - think yourself lucky" rather than the original word I used...love it!!!!


----------



## Little-Lee

SugerPieLaura - I am so   for you I cannot begin to even know how you feel right now but I really do hope you are ok hun     Thinking of you   xxx

Hope everyone else is ok?

AFM - Af arrived yesterday and I am in so much pain with it right now ready for a break now night out in York planned for a few weeks time. 

Lea xxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Taylor - hope you are being spoilt rotten?

Lee - Hope you are able to get your feet up    Enjoy you're little break in York xx


----------



## katena

Hey ladies,

Sugar - i am so sorry to hear your news. sending you lots of love.
Lee - hope you and your DP are looking after each other.

How is everyone else? coping i hope!!

AFM - we have our 2nd scan 2mor... i dont know when i might stop worrying!!

k


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello all ...  ...

I'm so sorry to read of those who've tested BFN or recently gone through a chemical pregnancy.   

For those who's tested BFP - fab news .... For the pregnancy board follow this link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

For a quick reminder of the Board guidelines, please follow this link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

             

 

For those soon to test.

Mini xx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
Minxy - understood ........ Guess us PG ladies should be moving on then . It's just a bit scary   
GHW , Weebs  - Wanna jump over with me 
Jen , Katie and Mooo , Hope you ladies are hanging in there ok , sending you huge amounts of     and don't forget the     are watching  
Taylor , Hun i'm thinking of you   have you done another stick ?
Sugar  No words , just huge     
Lee for you too   
Weebs , Hope your not working too hard hunni  , try and take it as easy as you can  
Off for more drugs and a toddle round the shops this afternoon , the sun is out and it's a lovely day , sunshine is so good for the soul i think  
x x x


----------



## babysparkle

Hi all, so sorry for recent bad news  

Congratulations for those with good news  

GHW I too was corrected once and my saying then read "life's a 'woman' sometimes"  

Afm had a baseline scan on Tuesday and the lining was nice and thin so I've now got progynova tablets to take for 2 weeks then back again to check for nice thick lining then hopefully ET a few days afterwards around the 28th    

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## weeble

I'll go with ya Free.     


GHW I think being anxious at this stage is the norm, but sending you a    anyway.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

let's have a lookey then - don't want to leave the security of this lovely thread though!!


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

Babe - Notice that it didn't change it to Life's a "Man" ?? LOL


----------



## freespirit.

Aw Weebs , good on ya  i'm gonna jump around T time , so ill see you there before the end of the evening ? (nervous)  x


----------



## freespirit.

GHW we posted at the same time , see you on the other side at some point later today , comeon were jumping together ;-)


----------



## DMaria

Hi all
-not been on here for a little while, things were going on all directions on this thread!
Sugarpie - I'm so so sorry to read your news (good thing you pressed the clinic for the extra test eh?). When you get round to looking for optimism, at least you know that you can get that far -I hope it gives you some hope for the future.  
Taylor - equally sorry to hear about the situation you're in. It seems there may be some glimmer of hope? But from what you said, it's just really difficult right now  

FreeSpirit, GHW and Weebs - best of luck "on the other thread" - hopefully will bump into you again on FF! Really hope everything works out for you guys. You've been great for the journey. 

To those on 2ww, hope you're hanging in there.
BabySp - great to hear the ball is rolling for you now.

I've moved onto the BFN thread, it's nice over there - for any of you who haven't come over yet, it might be worth a look!
Hopefully will see you there, or on a more positive thread soon!

Will check in here now and again to see how you're getting on on the 2ww-
Hugs to all, and  

DMaria xxxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

ahhh DM _ best of luck Hunnie xxx


----------



## freespirit.

DMaria said:


> FreeSpirit, GHW and Weebs - best of luck "on the other thread" - hopefully will bump into you again on FF! Really hope everything works out for you guys. You've been great for the journey.


Heading over to share all my new nervous worries on another thread , but you don't get rid of me that easily , i shall still be back here 37 times a day to check on y'all and dose you up


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Just a wee post to say thanks for all your lovely words and support.  I am still just devastated if I am being honest.  Totally numb one minute and then in floods of tears the next.  It makes teaching quite difficult!

I am worried that this is as far as I will ever get and that my severe endo will cause the embryo not to implant and grow properly in teh future as well.  


Sorry for the lack of personals but I hope that you are all well.  Hope that the BFP's are going well, that the BFN's are ok   and that all those on the 2ww are surviving.

xx


----------



## weeble

Sugar, I have severe endo too and I had pretty much given up on tx ever working! Please dont give up hope!    xx


----------



## freespirit.

Sugar ((hugs)) I can't imagine how awful it is for you to be trying to,work at the moment , can you not take a little time off ? IMHO i think you need time to greive xxx Jen , Katie Mooo , I haven't seen you post today, hope your all doing ok ? (see told you i'd still be logging on 37 times a day to check on ya's ) LOL


----------



## jen84

Hi 
Im here. Im doing ok thanks freespirit.been pottering about the house today just doin a few little jobs and spending time with dh. I had a really vivid dream last night that test was a positive...........im hoping that its a good omen.  Im doin pretty well no pee sticks in sight. 
Jen x x


----------



## Selk77

Quick question if I may my embryos were thawed today but didnt get.  A call from hospital to say if all ok do they normaly just call on day they want to put them back ?


----------



## jen84

Hi selk77
I got a phone call on day of thaw and then each day up to et with a progress update . Im not sure if everywhere is different. Im sure they wouldnt mind if you rang them tomorrow just to find out whats going on.
Sorry cant be more help
Jen x x


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies sorry i cant help keeping a look in on you all xx

Sugarpie i am so so sorry to hear your news, but know exactly how you feel after my cycle in april.  No words or hugs or anything are going to make it any better at the moment, but it does get easier. sending you loads of love and take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## Selk77

Thanks Jen was sure they said th3y would call yesterday and tryed to call them but line whent to answere phone oh well see what today brings. 
Hope your 2ww is going ok and your not going to mad   you get a lovely BFP


----------



## Em Mac17

Sugar just wanted to pop in and say i am so so sorry    a BFN is bad enough without having your hopes and dreams raised only to be let down again.  I know things feel awful right now and keep coming on here for the support you will need, take care of yourself of you and your DH 

loads of love coming your way      xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Sugar just wanted to pop in and say i am so so sorry    a BFN is bad enough without having your hopes and dreams being raised only to be let down again.  I know things feel awful right now and keep coming on here for the support you will need, take care of yourself of you and your DH 

loads of love coming your way      xx


----------



## freespirit.

Calling by with an early morning dollop of      for Jen , Moo and Katie  
Selk , wishing you lots of     for a smooth transfer , can't wait to hear your PUPO  
Massive gentle huggles still going out to all those in pain and suffering  
x x x


----------



## Ale40

Hello lovely FET girls 

Hope everyone is fine - in the best of each one's circusmtances...

*jen84, Moo and Kati* - Many contratulations on being PUPO and good luck during the 2ww!

*Sugarpie Laura and Lee * - big hug   

*Girlyhalfwit * - Above all, you won the first battle!  Infertility is not just an illness as the World Health Organization classes. It's a hell of a fight. Against time, against failed treatments, against costs, you name it. I will have everything crossed for your next step - the first scan. And for the next one - the first trimester; and all other remaining steps!

*katena, FreeSpirit, Girlyhalfwit and Weebs* - Thank you so much! So nice you girls stick around with us! Is always reassuring to hear from FET girls who are now FET mums to be!

*babysparkle* - Well done for moving to the Progynova stage! Fingers crossed for your lining to get now nice and fluffy!

Afm - well, no much to report. I am on Day 11 of down-regulation (Suprecure 0.5mg), which I will be until 26 September. I am doing all rigth. I'll be terrified when I start the Progynova tablets - as my lining is sensationally hard to grow. On my first IVF the ET was made on a 8mm lining - and that was after a long wait. My first FET in June was cancelled as the lining had never gone beyond 4.5mm... This time around I will do accupuncture and stuff my face with Raspberry Leaf tea (on the top of prenatal vits, brazil nuts and pineapple juice) to see if it makes any difference.

Big kiss to all,

Ale


----------



## freespirit.

Ale , i'm a big beliver in the one pint of full fat milk a day to help with the lining too . Have you also considered viagra ? I also did that to help with lining issues x


----------



## Selk77

Morning ladies
Well happy to report am now pupo got a call at 8.30 this morning and was then told our appointment was at 9 so very rushed but all ok in the end.
Am so very very sorry for all of you with bfn and i hope the pain lessems in the next few weeks stay strong x


----------



## Ale40

freespirit. said:


> Ale , i'm a big beliver in the one pint of full fat milk a day to help with the lining too . Have you also considered viagra ? I also did that to help with lining issues x


Thank you Freespirit 

I will certainly add that pint of milk on my daily routine - as soon as I move to the Progynova tablets!

I asked my clinic (Homerton Fertility Clinic) about viagra but they strongly refused this on the basis there is no solid scientific evidence this helps to improve the lining. However, I heard other NHS clinics such as St. Thomas/Guy's Hospital prescribes Viagra...

Forgot to mention: I already am on baby aspirin (0.75mg daily) and when I start to prep the lining I will also take Clexane (Heparin) 0.4mg.

How are you?

Love,
Ale


----------



## Ale40

Selk77 - Sorry, our posts crossed on cyberspace   

Many congratulations on being PUPO!!!      

How many apple pips do you have on board?

A boatload of stick vibes, 

   


Ale


----------



## weeble

Ale40 Ive had awful problems with linings on my last two cycles. 


This cycle, by ET, it was only 7.9mm and I had been taking Estrimax, Trental, Asprin 75mg. I also took the drugs for longer this time. I think I was on the estrogen for about 30days instead of 19.


Hopefully you wont have any problems this time, but if you do, all the things youve mentioned should help. Make sure you keep yourself really hydrated too as this can make a huge difference!


Selk congrats on being PUPO


----------



## jk1

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you, I am having my first FET at the beginning of October (I couldn't see an Oct thread).

I have never had FET previously only fresh cycles to which I have been prone to ohss (had it 3 times) so we are hoping that FET will be better for my body!!

Any advice is much appreciated - i am having a medicated cycle and am currently down regging, af due today but as usual is late!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jen84

Evening all

Selk77 congratulations on being PUPO. How u feeling?

Jk1 welcome, fingers crossed that fet is gonna be better for you and gonna give you a BFP. 

How are the other 2ww ers are you all feeling as   as me ?

Afm im so tired , popped into town earlier I felt really rough when I got there and just wished id stayed home. And when I did get home I got talked into watching my 2 nephews for a couple of hours which is why im so sleepy. There 6 and 4 and far to cleaver for there own good.  im back to work on Sunday .... Worse luck. So im spending a nice lazy day with dh tomorrow.
Love to all
Jen84 x x


----------



## katie76

BF ing N xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oh Katie    so sorry honey.

Take care and be extra kind to you xx

jk1 ... this way for the Oct thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268630.0

Mini xx


----------



## jen84

Katie really sorry   x


----------



## smudge52

sorry to hear your news Katie xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Katie , i'm so sorry sweetheart (((hugs))) Jen when is your OTD ?


----------



## jen84

Hi free
Otd is Monday and im petrified that it wont be the result I so despratly want. All I keep doin is     x x


----------



## mooo

Katie, so sorry   take it slowly and be kind to yourself - I'm sure you did everything right.


Welcome jk1! Think FET is def a bit easier on the body... hope you get some date shares here...

Hello everyone else!

jen84 have you managed to hold off the pee sticks, are you doing bloods or HPT monday? 
Well, it's more of the same here - still that 2ww feeling      - WELCOME Selk77 to the madness.

I'm feeling a bit achy in a kind of AF kind of way, but no other symptoms at all, no spotting at all (I had a bit of that last time and BFP).

This is going to be a long weekend waiting...    

Mooox


----------



## mooo

Jen your ET was 8th, mine was 7th - but I'm supposed to test on Weds - how did that occur 
x


----------



## jen84

Hi mooo

Not sure about the dates, I had 1 x day 5 blast put in on the 8th and they have given me a hpt and told me to do it Monday first thing ? Yes ive managed to hold off the pee sticks for now I was really close to buying some today but my dh is adament about me not testing till monday.
X x


----------



## mooo

Ah that makes a bit more sense Jen84, mine not blast - last time i tested after 10d (BNF) and then at 12d was BFP. 


You just analyse every little thing and sensation don't you during the 2ww - I keep thinking about how i felt last time - certainly felt more positive generally, but having a few wobbles this time as it's our last embie.......    but feeling really emotional and teary 

Think I'm going to bed early and get one more sleep over with.
I won't do a test tomorrow def as DH won't be here . 

mooo
x


----------



## katie76

Hi everyone thanks for kind words and hugs feeling better after a nights sleep and being with my lovely perfect husband!  

Welcome jk1 yes fet is def kinder to you and less side effects i thought xx


----------



## Wease

Hi ALL I've been away a while due to more surgery and different scares.
I'm back on the FET rollercoaster 4th time. Just working on building the lining any advice Really struggling to sleep since having the prostap.... so tired
Hope everyone is coping ok glad its saturday
xxx


----------



## Selk77

Afternoon all p
Katie am so sorry hun  
Wease - glad your back on the tx and hope you have recovetd from surgery sound like its been a ruf f time .
Jen84- am ok thanks for asking well for now anyway may go a bit loopy on 2ww. How you getting on have you been tempted to test ? N ot long now.
Ale - we had 2 frozen blasts but only put 1 back I wanted both but dh was against it as dosnt want twins.            
AFM trying hrd to take it easy but with ds its easyer said than done feeling fine bit achy and had some tmi brown when I wipe which can only asume is from the trancfer. Anyway love and baby dust to all will try and keep up but only have my phone


----------



## babysparkle

Katie, so very sorry   life is unfair isn't it  

Good luck for Monday jen84  

When do you test mooo?  

Wease, that prostap is like a little jab of insomnia and exhaustion   are you taking the blue pills as well? I'm just taking lots of the angelbumps supplements and hoping for the best at next lining scan. 

Selk, congrats on being PUPO  

Afm, just plodding along, popping the pills and waiting patiently (ha) for my next lining scan on the 26th. It's not really feeling like the fresh cycles, maybe it's the absence of injections or maybe I'm in denial   but it sort of doesn't feel like it's all happening, does anyone else feel like that or am I really going    

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## jen84

Hi 
Thanks babysparkle I'll take all the luck I can.  

Selk77 im not to bad today, I still havnt gave in and tested yet. I just really want to know now . Not to long to go though I still have time for a little more  

Hope everyone else is ok
 jen84 x x


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

It seems from the guidelines Mini posted that we have to leave this board once we have a BFP.  I am no way ready yet to join a pregnancy group, as I am 10 days away from my 6 week first scan and due to me having a lack of symptoms, I am scared that it will be a chemical pregnancy.

Therefore I will say bye for now and perhaps join a birth board once I am further along and feel more confident.

Hugs to you ladies who got BFN's and I hope that you ladies who got BFP's have a healthy pregnancy.

Thanks for all your support.

Stacey
x


----------



## weeble

Stacey honey, please dont leave! How about joining Free and me on the 'waiting for first scan' thread? This is the time you need support more than ever. This is such a scary time and we all need each other.


----------



## freespirit.

weeble said:


> Stacey honey, please dont leave! How about joining Free and me on the 'waiting for first scan' thread? This is the time you need support more than ever. This is such a scary time and we all need each other.


And the ladies on here still need us hun ! but it's important to remember what stages were at when were chatting about our worries , that's why i've joined a new thread but still can't resist popping by here to dose everyone up     it's a nice little thread which me and Weebs have joined , come on over hunni 
Jen , your doing sooooo well not to test , hang in there hun , it so gonna be worth the wait   
Selk our newest PUPO lady  to you 
Moo    Keep positive hunni 
Ale , just thought it was worth mentioning about the viagra , i know some places don't subscribe to that way of thinking ( they actaully have blummin awfull SE too ) But stock up on the milk and don't forget to use the hot water bottle up untill transfer x x x

Just made a scrummy apple crumble , gonna munch it with custard - propper Autumnal food


----------



## Betty-Boo

staceysm said:


> It seems from the guidelines Mini posted that we have to leave this board once we have a BFP. I am no way ready yet to join a pregnancy group, as I am 10 days away from my 6 week first scan and due to me having a lack of symptoms, I am scared that it will be a chemical pregnancy.


Just to clarify - I'm not asking anyone to leave, just to keep in mind the forum rules with regards to pregnancy chatter  
We all need support on this hard journey an would love all the BFP's to pop back in to support those still cycling. 
We just need to be a little mindful of others and where they are in their cycle.  

Mini x


----------



## smudge52

Hi everybody hope your all doing well at whatever stage you are at i miss u all!!!!!!! here is a huge helping of 
                            

Good luck to you all and thinking of u all xxx


----------



## mooo

Another day through nearly - lovely meal planned at home with DH and watch the last Torchwood I've been saving up! Might even open up an alcohol free beer that's in the fridge.

Don't want to wish the days away but COME ON next week!

mooox


----------



## jen84

Morning ladies 

Just a quick post im off to work in a bit  im getting pretty nervous about testing tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is ok.
   
Jen 84 x x


----------



## freespirit.

Jen , hang in there hunni  You too Mooo 
              
       
 
​And Selk our most recent PUPO lady 
    ​


----------



## Selk77

Jen good luck for tomorrow   you get a bfp


----------



## Em Mac17

Just a quick hello from me to all of you ladies new on here and old  

jen just wanted to say a massive good luck tomorrow and really pray you get your lovey BFP       will be thinking of you xx


----------



## jen84

Hi
A big thanks to you all. Ill make sure I post before work whichever way it goes.so nervous.........
 Jen 84 x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Kate:  I am so sorry.   

Selk:  Congrats on being PUPO!  

Jen:  All the best for tom.       

All BFP ladies:  Hope that you are keeping well and growing nicely.  

All BFN ladies:       

Afm, I am really struggling.  I am very angry and bitter at the moment.  We have just had 3 horrific years where I have had surgery after surgery which hasn't worked and an ileostomy etc.......... and to have the BFP and then have it snatched away within a couple of days.  I am just heartbroken at the moment and fine one minute and then in floods of tears the next.  Guess time will help but still.

xx


----------



## stell

Hey everyone! Just thought I'd pop back to wish jen good luck for tomoro. Got everything crossed for u hun!
Been checkin on everyone but not posting and now I've joine the negative cycle thread!
Good luck to everyone else and Congrats to those who have become pupo.
Stella x x


----------



## mooo

Good luck tomorrow Jen84!!!

CCheck in properly tomorrow

night
mooox


----------



## freespirit.

Jen , Thinking of you so much , i'll be logging in first thing , please please let it be positive , were all routing for you +++++++++ x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

can i join doing another Fet  - scan tomorrow to see if lining ready

fantastic to see some bFPs and hugs to the bFNs

nat xxx


----------



## weeble

Best of luck to Jen.         


Sugar, what you're feeling is completely normal. Its grief and you have to go through the stages! Wish I could make it right for you.   


Nat, good luck with your scan.    


Hi to everyone else


----------



## nat4353

weeble - just read your signature gosh you must be over the moon so happy you got your BFP - whens your 1st scan xxxx


----------



## weeble

Thanks Nat.   

I havent booked one yet! Going to try and wait til Im 7wks, so there's a better chance of seeing heartbeat/s.


Im absolutely walking 10ft off the ground, but Ive been here before, so Im trying to stay a little level headed about it all.


----------



## jen84

Morning

Im sorry to say its a bfn for me today.... Heartbroken doesnt cover it. Thank you all for all the support.
Jen x x


----------



## freespirit.

Jen :'-( Sweetheart , I am so very sorry (((hugs))) :-(


----------



## Cliec

So so sorry Jen.    
It really is the pits.  
Sending cyber cuddled but know it is just so raw, sad and painful.  
Take care of yourself. X x x


----------



## mooo

Jen - I'm so so so sorry to hear that and hope your day gets easier. Lots of hugs

I tested this morning too, 2 days before OTD, and got BFN on HPT, i don't hold out much hope - unless anyone has heard any tales of the tests getting it wrong so close to OTD. I don't know whether to keep hopes up or to accept and go through the grief. So sad.

Mooo
x


----------



## jen-v

Hello everyone, just calling back in to see you.

Jen84 I'm so sad to hear your news, I know you will be feeling devastated    If you feel lonely and it would help, come and talk on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258646.264 there's lots of ladies you know

sugarpielaura - I'm so sorry you are feeling so low    I really hope it begins to get better for you

AFM I'm doing OK, taking one day at a time and planning for the next go. Sending everyone here    - I miss you all! My new thread is nice, but it isn't the same as my lovely first ff sisterhood - you were such a brilliant support to me  
jen-v xxx


----------



## weeble

Jen84, so very sorry.


----------



## babysparkle

Jen84   so, so sorry


----------



## Selk77

Jen84 am so sorry hun take care


----------



## katena

hey,

jen84 - so sorry to hear your news. wishing lots of love to you and your DP

Moo - naughty for testing early! things change... as they say its not over til.... (OTD!) 

To you both...      

k


----------



## sugarpielaura

Jen:  I am sooooo sorry.     Take care of yourself.

Mooo:  Don't give up hope yet.  Wait til otd.  Good luck.    

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Just caling by again to leave huge   to Jen and all those still suffering ..........
Mooo , OTD is OTD for a reason , whilst some people canand do terst eearly and get a result , for others it can simply be too early , please don't give up or do anything daft , I   that you were just too early  
I really am so sorry to see so many lovely people so heartbroken , so wish things were different for you


----------



## stell

Jen so so sorry hun. Know how devastated u must be! Words won't help but it does get easier with time hun tho I know that won't help! Look after urself!
Stella x x


----------



## Em Mac17

Jen Hunni i am so so sorry this is so hard     look after yourself really thinking of you xx


----------



## jen84

Thanks for all the   they were exactly what I needed after a tough day.

Mooo im keeping fingers crossed that u get a change in result. 
Love to all Jen 84 x x


----------



## ej123

Hi All

I'm am sorry i haven't posted on here the last week or so, i have found the 2WW incredibly hard, and have been basically mental.    There is no other way to describe it. I wanted to distance myself from the reality of the wait for as long as possible....

I'm am incredibly sorry to hear of all the BFNs as well, it highlights just how hard this process is when you log back on to FF and see all the bad news.  Jen 84 I am so sorry, my heart goes out to you, and to KT as well.    We have all been there.  Time is the only thing that can help you come to terms with what has happened.  

Sugar - I am sorry to hear your news as well.  My last two were chemicals and you have every right to be angry, not only is it incredibly unfair but you have been through so much.   

Moo - you might be testing too early, thats all.      it works for you.

As for me, I caved and tested 3 days early, tonight when I got back from work.  My OTD is thursday.  So 2.5 days early really.  I got a positive, but I am only too aware that it is early, and I have been here before so will take one day at a time.

Love to you all

EJx


----------



## smudge52

jen84 so sorry hun sending big  

ej its looking good and i have my fingers and everything else crossed for you xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Well, I was right to treat my BFP cautiously.  I tested yesterday and still got a 3+ Pregnant.  I went out shopping today, got home and went for a wee and there was bright red blood.  I had no warning out all, no AF cramping or aches.  I put a sanitary towel on and drove our dog to the grooming parlor on auto pilot and as I stepped out the car, I felt a gush and the blood had gone through my towel, knickers and trousers.  I drove home so fast and phoned my DH.  My neighbours were fantastic and looked after my son, while me and DH went straight to A and E.  I had phoned the hospital and they said to go straight to A and E, due to me losing big clots and it being possibly ectopic.

Honestly ladies the hospital was packed solid and DH couldn't get in any of the car parks.  Well after a 3 hour wait and a positive urine sample, we still don't know what is happenning.  I have a scan tomorrow, but they have warned me about a possible chemical pregnancy.

Its strange at the moment, as although I got myself in a bit of a state earlier due to me panicing about it being ectopic, I feel quite calm.  If I didn't have my son, I would have fallen to pieces, but I know I am blessed and that the child I do have is far more important.  I hope that doesn't sound wrong.

The bleeding has slowed and I still have no cramping or aches.

Sorry for the me post, but I am going to bed shortly, as I am really tired.  I will give you an update tomorrow.

Hugs to you all.

Stacey
x


----------



## ej123

OMG Stacey,    everything will work out for you, nothing else to say


----------



## Selk77

Moo try not to worry it may change by thursday    for you x
Oh stacy am praying everything works out for you, get lots of rest and will be thinking of you


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

EJ123:  I have everything crossed for you.       

Stacey:  OMG!  I hope that all is ok and that you and the embies are fine.  I pray that all is well tomorrow.  I was talking to a friend yesterday who bled heavily through her pregnancy.  In fact, on two occasions she had flooding and was rushed to A&E.  All was well in the end and she now has twins.  Hoping that you are also like this.   

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Stacey   I had no pain & no cramps when I mc - this is common apparently! Think I'd watched too many Hollywood films & expected to be rolling round in agony. Hope you get some clarity & answers soon Hun. 

Big hello to everyone & sending lots of   to everyone.
Mini xx


----------



## jen84

Hi
Stacey   thinking of you today  that it works out.
Jen x x


----------



## mooo

Stacey, sending more hugs. Thinking of you.   

Jen84, hope you're feeling a bit more clear today.   

AFM, another BFN   test tomorrow - after call to clinic yest, said to cont with meds until test tomorrow,    then it's fat lady sings time.

This was our last of only 2 frosties the other was a bfp - wish it had been the other way round .

EJ - that certainly sounds like good news   - so happy for you - savour every moment of the joy


----------



## Selk77

Stacy and true ginger thinking of you both today   
Moo hang on in there I know its hard but. Have heard that with frozen embis the hormone can take longer to enter the system


----------



## mooo

Thanks for the positive comments ladies  - I've just been mooching around and can see some stories of BFN day before OTD and then changes on test day - so holding on to the thinnest strand of hope. Just no AF type feelings at all at the moment, so I'm taking that as a good sign too.     . A clearblue test is in the bathroom ready for morning, apparently that's better than first response, which I used last time 2 d early with BFP.... who can tell.

Better do some work now   , emotions are all over the place , need something to focus on....


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Well, I have had time to catch up on posts. *Jen84* So sorry to hear about your BFN. Take some time out and I wish you lots of luck on you next attempt.

Thanks for all you kind words Ladies.

Well I may have to ask on a FET board pregnancy board, as I need to know whether 3 days have to be added on to how pregnant I am, as the embryo's where 3 days old when they were put back.

I had a scan today and they could see a 5 weeks pregnancy sack. Obviously it was to early to see anything else. They thought there was a small area near my cervix where a bleed may have happened.

So basically I am still none the wiser. I am still bleeding and I have a scan on Monday and we will know 100% what is going on.

Speak to you soon ladies. Good luck to you ladies still to test to.

Stacey
x


----------



## Ale40

Stacey,

They saw one gestacional sack - this is good! Send you lots of


----------



## Selk77

Yeh that's good news lots of sticky thoughts coming your way trying              
stacy.
AFM sorry tmi coming up have started to bleed a little so+e brown and some red trying not to worry as had a little before embryo when back in


----------



## freespirit.

Stacysm    how terrifying  But as Ale has said one gestational sack is very positive , and if they can see the site of the bleeding is somewhere else that's also very positive    I am sure i have read somewhere recently that cyclogest can cause erosion of the cervix , are you still using them ? would it be better to use the back door if so ? Maybe this calculater would help you out with your dates hun ? http://www.ivf.ca/fet3dayduedate.php

Selk , could this be the right time for implantation    

Huge huggles to all my FF sisters x x x

/links


----------



## stell

Stacey just wanted to say thinkin of u hun. Keepin everything crossed that ur scan will give u good news! Stay strong and positive!
Stella x


----------



## Selk77

Free am not sure about implantation bleeding having very strong af cramps now and my usual upset stomach that I get before AF arives, am on progynova and cyclogest does this stop af arivibg ?


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya all hope I can join you guys. I am lucky to have my DD after my 2nd icsi, and this is my 3rd fet after DD trying for a sibling. I had my baseline scan today and it's nice and thin at 4mm and now it's time to thicken it. I have my next scan next week wednesday 28th to check my lining. 

Stacey, I just want to say keep positive the same thing happened to me. At about 5 weeks I had bleeding with no pain, just went toilet and saw bright red blood. Then after all the cramps started. I went a +e and was in so much pain, then I passed a clot and all the pain went so I was sure it was over and the clot was my baby. The scan showed a sac but couldn't see anything in it, they said I could be too early. Few days later I had a scan and they saw the heartbeat and the little pole. They said the bleeding and the clot was probably from the second embryo which implanted but then lost it. The bleeding continued on and off, and my baby was growing well and she's here right now jumping on the bed. I really hope it's good news for you hun. 

Hi everyone else, looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girls!

Im having my first FET tomorrow... Was totally calm until I woke up at 3am this morning and then couldn't get back to sleep! Freaking out now that it won't work and lost my positive vibes... Any words of wisdom on how to stay calm would be most appreciated )

Xxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Songbird , just a quick one off my phone , i'm sending you tons of very orange +++ Do you have a crystal you can take into your transfer with you ? I took mine in and tried hard to concentrate on them , kinda felt it grounded me , even tjoug i cried throug my whole transfer . You have wonderful blasts waiting for you and you are taking every drug you can with you having an immune tx , i am sure everything will be just perfect ! Can't wait to see your PUPO later  xxx


----------



## mooo

So OTD brought me a BFN. End of the road now as no more frosties and DH is very against a fresh cycle, although I would like to have a second fresh cycle before it's completely too late - I'm 41 now. Still, we have our DDs but this one was so very much wanted, as they all are.

Good luck to those still on the road.

Mooo
x


----------



## staceysm

Hi Mooo,

So sorry to hear about your BFN.  Perhaps have a break and then see how your DH feels in a few months time.  My DH has already said that this will be our last attempt, so if this fails then we will look in to adoption.

AFM- I am feeling a lot more positive, as the Fertility clinic phoned back and said I was exactly 5 weeks yesterday which is spot on.  My HCG levels were also 10,000 so again that is good.  I bled hugely with my son at 12 and 13 weeks and then up to 5 months and it caused me so much stress and worry.  The bleeding has eased of and I just get a show after sorry for TMI, a number 2.

Because I have a scan booked at the EPU at 5 + 6, my clinic have said that I won't need a scan with them the next day at 6w, so that will save me a 5.00am wake up and a 240 mile round journey.  

Well ladies, I am of to spend the day at my Mum's, so won't be back on until tomorrow.

Who is still in the 2ww?

Stacey
x


----------



## Songbird80

Aw moo, I'm so sorry about your bfn. Sending you lots of courage and strength xx

Free spirit - thank you for your lovely message. Just what I needed to hear! I think the 'fear' has just crept up on me and not sleeping just makes me paranoid that my body's not going to be in the right state to welcome my embies... Emotional rollercoaster hey! Hope you're doing ok?

Got to jump off the bus now but catch up soon xx


----------



## babysparkle

Morning everyone

Hi sarah4eva, I'm about the same stage as you, the thickening stage   are you taking the tablets?

Songbird, good luck with your transfer  

Mooo so sorry for you   hope you come to a decision with your DH  

Staceysm hope everything works out for you  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## freespirit.

Moo , I'm sorry that your result did not change   Take care of yourself  

Staceysm , Glad to hear your feeling a bit more positive , just try and rest up as much as you can sweetheart x x x

Songbird , now i'm on the pooter , heres the orangeness


----------



## jen84

Hi
Mooo sorry to hear about your bfn 
    for everyone else

Jen 84 x


----------



## Julietta

hello ladies, just wondered if I could join in?? I am due to have my first natural ESET FET really soon, awaiting blood results tomorrow and hoping for poss transfer over weekend?  

We are blessed with an amazing wee boy Innes, who is now three, from ICSI as hubbie had 0 sperm so was a real miracle. He had TESE and sperm was found in tissue, less than 100 sperm in two tubes and it worked first time. I am ok and my amh was over the norm. I donated 7 eggs and kept 6, 5 fertilised and two embies later Innes was concieved. We have three 8 cell (grade 1) three day frosties and have decided its time to try again. Heres hoping, don't think we can be this lucky again!!! 

A tad nervous now as a natural cycle and hope my body ovulates etc.. when meant to and they get timing right, which I sure they will. I believe they pop them in 4 days after bloods rise for 3 cell and 5-6 for 6 cell. How long does defrost take and timings Best preg test to do early, yes I am bad, dont even know if embies have made it yet!!! Sorry too many questions!!  

Songbird good luck x  
Moo sorry you didn't get ur result x  

speak soon x

julz


----------



## Selk77

Hi julz and welcome hope your bloods come back and you can have trancfer over the weekend. Am sure you can be lucky 2nd time there have been a few ladies on here that already have a little one have gone on to get a bfp so good luck.
AFM had a lot more bleeding sorry tmi and very red with loads of stomach cramps.  Would the meds keep af away ? Am on progynova and cyclogest. Am desparatly trying not to worry but carnt help it x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I have been reading on my phone but not felt up to posting.  Just wanted to say:

Hi to all the new ladies and I hope that all goes well for you.

Mooo:  I am so sorry.    

Stacey:  Glad to hear that they saw a sac and that your hcg levels are all good.   

Songbird:  I hope that transfer went well?

Selk:  I think that everyone is diff with the meds.  They can keep af away for some people.   

xx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girlies...

Pleased to say I'm now PUPO! Our lovely little embies survived the thaw and transfer went well.. Now for the torturous 2ww!!

Otd is 2nd Oct but I've been told to test again on the 6th if it's a bfn. Trying to remain calm! 

Xx

P's in honour of this thread I wore orange knickers and an orange top to my transfer ) xx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
Well it's really quietend down on this thread now , i guess it's cause a lot of ppl have moved on , so anyway i thought i ought to call back and dose your 2ww ladies and those with upcoming ET up with      
Songbird , Well done sweetheart , i can only imagine how long this cycle has felt for you , what with you being delayed and all   But you have made it , your now PUPO   So pleased you wore your orange knickers too, that will of definatly helped no end     
Staceysm , How are you doing today hunni ?  
Selk , I think each person reacts differently re meds keeping AF away   How are things today hunni ?    
Julz , Good luck for your ET - and keep those pee sticks in the cupboard well out of sight !!
AFM , just a little update (as you'll see from my ticker) I had my early scan yesterday and saw one perfect perfect heartbeat - feel sooooooooo incredibly lucky and blessed . At this point can I just say THANKYOU for all the wonderfull support you have given me and Thankyou for being here when i have just come on and waffled - I hope one day all of your dreams will come true too  
Freespirit


----------



## babysparkle

Hi everyone  

Julz, good luck with the transfer over the weekend, fingers crossed for you, hope your bloods have come back ok  

Selk, fingers crossed for you   when do you test?  

Sugarpie, hope you're ok  

Congrats songbird   I too have orange knickers   I wear orange everything to transfers   fingers crossed for you  

I've got a lining scan on monday and am hoping it's nice and thick, also hoping they don't find cysts again as I can feel tell tale twinges in that area   only Monday will tell, and I've learnt to expect 'surprises' as these scans  

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## jen84

Hi ladies

Just thought id pop on and say hi.
Songbird congratulations on being PUPO 

Just wanted to wish all you ladies lots of luck at your various stages.

Afm.well we are just taking one day at a time and doing ok. 
Love to all jen84 x x


----------



## mooo

Hi All

Well AF arrived today, ugh. Not too bad so far I suppose, at least it's a stage of moving on.
Found yesterday v hard and lots of   , just want to talk and talk about my feelings with DH, I guess that's part of the healing.

Well, I've found some lovely support on the BNF chat area, so I won't be here again now. 
Hope all the PUPOs get their dreams. And those BFP - just keep all the positive thinking.


Moooox


----------



## Songbird80

Aw free spirit - well done on your scan! That's beautiful news xx 

Thanks for all the well wishes girls... This really is a lovely thread!

I'm glad I'm not the only orange knicker wearing bonkers lady... Bless DH, despite laughing at my suggestion for him to also wear orange, he did in fact where orange boxers ) 

Much love xx


----------



## Wease

Hey


Songbird really pleased to hear your news. i love the orange wearing!
I am planned to have transfer this Tuesday if thaw goes well....
This is the hardest bit for me. Its always a struggle and painful (  ) due to my anatomy but the consultant now has a map (his words) after a surgical dilation so nervous for both going well.
Lots of love to all
wish i could sleep in on a saturday...
Wease


----------



## Selk77

Free that's fantastic news, wow your scan seemed to come round so quickly. I test.  On wed but really want to test this weekend luckly dh won't let me.
Weasel good luck for the thaw and hope et isn't to painfull this. Time now he has a map that really made me laugh  
Hope everyone else ok 
AFM bleeding a lot now   really want to test just to get it over with x


----------



## JemmaU

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining in !
I've been reading for a while but not posted.

I'm booked in for my FET on Friday after a long wait. My first round of IVF was back in Feb but cancelled after I developed ohss. And spent a week in hospital !
Four eggs out of 13 were frozen at the 8 cell stage grade 1 ( I have no idea if that's good or bad )
My clinic said they will thaw all 4 to get to blastocyst .

Not too sure if that's good ? Do I get to choose how many I have put back ?   
This is still all quite new to me so any advise would be great please


Thanks. 
Jemmaxx


----------



## Selk77

Hi jemma every clinic is different as.  to how many one/two as the multiple births are going up and the hefsa think that's right want them to keep it down , but at the end. of the day they are yours not the clinics so upto you . blasts do have a higher chance of impla your clinic will nting and even 1 can turn into a twin. your clinic will advise what's best but all sounds good to me . good luck and keep us updated x


----------



## Songbird80

Just a quick post to send lots of love, luck and positive thinking to all of us FET'ers this week! 

WE CAN DO THIS!! Xxxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi All,

All over for me.  Just wanted to give you a quick update.

I got a BFP on 12.09.11.  Started bleeding last Monday, but a scan on Tuesday found a 5 week pregnancy sac and my HCG levels were sky high, so were told all looked good and that the bleeding had come from an area near my cervix.

Had a rescan today and the sac had gone.  I have had to have a blood test and have been told to stop all med's.

I was a bit tearful this morning, but to be honest I only have to take one look at my son and realise how lucky and blessed I am.

I also had a delivery of 5 weeks worth of drugs the weekend!  What a waste.

Good luck to you all.

Stacey
x


----------



## Selk77

Stacy am so sorry hun to  hear your news take time and rest. 
How yoy doing songbird ? Very funny your dh wore orange to. 
Babysparkle how did your scan go hun, hope not to many surprises.
Free how you feeling ? 
AFM ended up testing this morning as have had really bad pains in left hand side and it was posative
So called clinic. And there going to do bloods as concerned my be ectopic even tho I have no tubes but will wait and see. Love to all x


----------



## babysparkle

Songbird, my DH agreed to wear some black socks with orange heels and toes   I've yet to find orange boxers............

Wease, good luck for tomorrow. The dilation sounds painful but hopefully it means you'll get a nice easy transfer  

Selk, really hope everything is ok with you, when will you get the blood results back? Fingers crossed it's not ectopic  

Hi Jemma, good luck for Friday. I don't know about blasts as I've only ever had day 2 transfers, sorry I can't be of any help  

Stacey  

Afm, had my lining scan and all is good. It's 11.1   I impressed myself as I managed to see it on the screen before she pointed it out, normally they point to the screen and show you these things and I can't make anything out   Spoke to the lab and they're thawing 3 on Thursday morning and ET will hopefully be on Friday, all being well   I'm to ring up on Thursday afternoon to find out how they're doing and to get a time for ET. Quite nervous hoping they'll survive the thaw. If not the last 2 will come out the deep freeze as a back up. And no nasty surprises at the scan, for once my body was behaving  

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Songbird:  Congrats on being PUPO!!  Woo hoo!!  Fantastic news.     Lots of positivity coming your way.     

Freespirit:  That is simply wonderful news.  Must be so exciting and reassurring to see the heartbeat.   

Babysparkle:  Thanks.    How did your lining scan go toady?  Hope that all is well.  Ah, just saw your more recent post.  Glad that lining is good and that all is well.    all is well for the thaw on Thurs and that et on Fri goes ahead as planned.

Jen84:     Have you made a plan for the future yet or taking a bit of time at the moment?

Mooo:     Hope that you are being kind to yourself.

Wease:  ALl the best for et tom.   

Selk:  Sorry to hear that you are having a difficult time at the moment.  Fantastic news that test is positive and      that all is well.  Please keep us updated.   

Jemma:  All the best for et on Friday.  I think that you can push for 2 but your clinic may want to put only one back dependant on your circumstances and age/amh etc...  Ultimatly, it is up to you though.

Stacey:  I am soooo sorry to hear this.  It is just heartbreaking.      Please be kind to yourself.  I know what you mean about the drugs.  I did the exact same thing.     Take some time to yourself and then decide what the future holds for you.

Afm, I am feeling a bit better.  Not as many tears and starting to feel a bit brighter.  Any ideas when I will be able to start another medicated FET again?  I am back on the pill now and so I can manufacture my periods.  Revoew appt at the end of Oct but seems soooo far away!  

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
Staceysm , I am so very sorry to hear of your devistating loss   Take each hour at a time if need be , and cuddle your DS lots ! wishing you the strength you need to get through this awfull time  

Selk -  Congratulatuions sweetheart   It's good that your getting an early scan , but can i try and offer a little reassurence that i too ws having a lot of one sided aches and pains at the begining too . I have also suffered a ruptured ectopic pregnancy in the past and i know that that pain was about 100000 worse , also i doubt an ectopic would show up in your bloods ? mine didn't  , i'm SURE everything is ok and it is just your body straching  

Sugar , I'm glad you have your review booked  ,have you also asked to be put on the cancellation list ? I did that and got a quicker appointment  

Babysparkle , woo hoo 11.1 is a FANTASTIC lining hunni , you should be well pleased with yourself .

Songbird , I'm loving your positivity , go girl , you CAN do it       

Jemma , Grat news that you have ET booked for Friday   Your clinic will advise on what is best for you wether to have one or 2 put back , but ultimatly it is up to you and your DH / DP .

Wease , Sening you loads of     for a smooth transfer tomorrow  

Freespirit


----------



## Wease

Thank You for good wishes xxx
i'm just thinking what should i do to prepare for tomorrow!
Lots of love everyone


----------



## Selk77

Good luck wease hope you get a bfp thinking of you   

Free thank that's reasuring that you had pains on one side, I have had 3 ruptured ectopics 1st one found at 13 weeks at first scan I didn't get any pain with.any of them. Doing bloods to see if. Doubled as if not ,not sure what they will do. Feeling a lot better today thanks for your post dh felt better too x


----------



## nat4353

selk - really hope its good news am sure it will be its very early on to be getting pains i think - gosh a 13w ectopic and no pain !!!! u must be made of tuff stuff, when will you find out if your bloods are rising  - good luck


well im sat here with a crocker of a headache on day 7 and really trying to stay positive but its so hard and i so so feel this one needs to be the one - been getting palpitations not had them in ages ( do get them every so often) but i think it must be anxiety related with the ivf  ( even though im not an anxious sort of person)  which then makes me worse as i just want to be calm and relax 


nat xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Freespirit:  No, not yet.  I am at the clinic tomorrow afternoon so am going to be asked to be placed on the cancellation list and hope for the best but giving real consideration to starting before review as am positive that nothing will change.  I will get a review letter next week as well detailing a few thigs.

Selk:  Hope bloods go well?

Nat:  Hope that your headache lifts soon.

xx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi ladies

How's everyone doing today? 

I'm having a bit of a funny one... I've been a complete mixed bag - one second feeling great and laughing lots, even allowing myself to believe this may have worked...the next second feeling agitated and anxious that this hasn't worked! I promised myself this time that I wouldn't drive myself mad symptom spotting this time but now it's got past the implantation stage I'm starting to think too much!! 

On Monday, which would be ( had 5 day blasts transferred on thurs)  I had a really low pulling sensation on the right... But I'm talking really low down almost in line with my pubic bone. It lasted most of Monday eve. On tues it had gone and I woke up with a bit of diarrhoea (sorry tmi) and now nothing at all!!! Apart from feeling generally tired which is prob work related and because I keep waking up just past 6am! I know I shouldn't read  into anything, and I know there is just no way of knowing until otd but it's so hard to stop your wondering mind isn't it?!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok and Nat that your head feels better. I know that palpitation feeling, have you got any relaxation CDs? I find they help chill me out a bit  xxxx


----------



## JemmaU

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all doing ok.

Well the clinic was thawing my 4 embryos this morning ready for my FET on Friday,
But have just recieved a call to say only 1 survived so they need me to have it put back today at 1pm 

Not sure what to make of this


----------



## Ale40

*JemmaU* - I know it's easier said than done, but I think I know what to say on this:

*It only takes one!*

I will have everything crossed for you and your little hero!

Here is some PMA specially for you:                     

Good luck love!

Ale


----------



## Selk77

Jemmau good luck hun hope et goes well and looking forward to hearing your pupo, and I agree with ale40 it only takes 1


----------



## freespirit.

Jemma , I hope by the time you are reading this you are PUPO , and your little hero is snuggling in tight ,you know you have a strong fighter there , lots of orangeness to you +++++++++ 
Selk , how are you doing hun ? Have your pains eased ? Did you get your bloods done ? 
Lots of positive orange vibes to you all,
Freespirit


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Songbird:  Stay calm and positive.    When is otd?

Jemma:  Sorry to hear that as I can imagine that it must be disappointing but to reiterate what the ladies are saying, it only takes one and I hope that you are now PUPO.  

I hope that everyone else is well.

Afm, I received my review letter this morning which stated that we had a good quality (4AA) blast transferred and that although the outcome was not what was wanted, the fact that I got pregnant is a good sign.  I know what they are saying but doesn't always feel that way to me!!  I have my review appt at the end of Oct which seems like a lifetime away!    Hoping to start again at the start of November.

xx


----------



## nat4353

jemma - sorry to hear your news but it one can still work and that little one is a strong one as it made it so its a good sign - my friend had one put back was gutted and it worked it can still happen ........... but i do understand it must be hard as mentally you assume the more that go in the more chance u have.

sugarpielaura - good luck for November xxxx

afm - no head ache today thank good been feeling ok enjoying the good weather 

not sure when and if to test early ........ hmm decisions

some one mentioned the pulling pains low down - sounds like a good sign and pray it is lots of woman mention  it  but also if your on cyclogest that can play a big part in in pregnancy symptoms !!! so ive given up well not as bad as i use to be lol


----------



## JemmaU

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your  kind words today.  


The transfer was easy and I was in and out within 30 mins
So I can do now is pray I have a fighter on board lol 

Test day is 11th Oct so fingers crossed and positive thoughts until then . 

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you are at .
I hope this 2ww goes quick 

Xxx


----------



## Selk77

Hi free still getting a lot of pain in left side. And now lower back. Hospital messing me around and now dont want to do bloods even tho i have a history of ectopic so going to try. With own Dr to see if he will do x 
How you feeling today ?


----------



## nat4353

sorry to hear this selk ....... how much pain are you in ........ id just go to a and e and not leave till they do it really hope you get some answers ... where r the pains 

nat xx


----------



## Ale40

Hello lovely ladies  

Sorry for the lack of personals...   I'll be reading back during the weekend and hope to catch up properly!

I have taken one steap ahead and I am now on D4 of lining prepping! 

I am getting seriously high on Progynova  - taking 6 pills (=12mg) a day; I am also drinking milk, pinneaple juice and raspberry tea leaf, eating brazil nuts and taking vitamins (prenatals but vits E, B, Iron and Co-enzime Q10). Man, I am high on pills   . I have also to take baby aspirin and Clexane, due to trombophilia hystory. 

On Monday I'll have the first lining scan and I am     for some good results, as my lining is really hard to grow... I just hope this cycle doesn't get canceled prior ET as before because of that. Or that we get a BFN because of that! Has any of you have problems with thin endometrium lining? What your doctors say about this?

Lots of love to you all, a big     for all those who got sad news and I will be      hard for all waiting doing ET or already on 2ww.

Speak to you later,

Ale


----------



## weeble

Ale good luck with your lining.


Have you thought about using one of your progy's up the old fanulli. Sorry to be so course, but it is said to help!


I had issues with linings on my last two cycles. The one before last was cancelled because my lining wouldnt go above 5.4 (ish). This last cycle, it was only 7.9 at ET, but that doesnt seem to have affected the outcome!


I hope yours gets nice and thick & juicy ready for those embies.


----------



## babysparkle

Sorry for the lack of personals, will catch up tonight when I've got the laptop.
The lab said all 3 embies survived the thaw intact so transfer is tomorrow afternoon  
Just hope they behave overnight and we don't have to get the last 2 out of the deep freeze  

Ale how are you surviving on 6 progynova?? 3 have been bad enough and I'm permanently knackered. 

Hope everyone else is ok and I'll catch up later xx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
Ale , Your lining prep sounds great , but don't forget your hot water bottle too  
Babysparkle , Great news on all your embies surviving the thaw   Lots of     for a smooth transfer now !
Selk , How are you doing today hun ? I can understand why your hospital may be reluctant to do bloods , as i know mine were looking great and there was no indication of anything wrong untill my tube ruptured . Again , i'm sure your pains are your body streaching to accomodate your lil one  
Jemma , My friend had one put back too , elected SET ,  and is now pregnant with TWINS !!
Songbird , you stay away from those evil sticks you hear    

Huge dose of orangeness for you all                                                                                              

Freespirit


----------



## SNOWY78

Hi Ladies hope you dont mind me joining this thread, I had my FET yesterday, was a bit stressful.  The clinic rung me at 10.15am to say that 2 embies had been taken out 1 was doing great and she wasnt sure about the other  it wasnt looking too good.  Got to the clinic ready for my procedure at 12 to be told 1 embie hadnt survived so another had been taken out and we had to go back at 1.45.  Went back and that embie hadnt survived so it was decided to take out just 1 more and if it didnt thaw well then I would just have 1 embie transferred, got told to go back at 4.30.  We went back and it was goo news the embie had survived so we had 2 Grade 1 embies to go back.  Had my procedure at 5.00 in the end so it was a very long stressful day.  I have to test in 10 days which is a shock as with my fresh cycle last year it was 14 days so just presumed it would be the same.  Is 10 day a normal wait after FET does anybody know?? My embies were day 5 and 6 Blastocysts so would that have anything to do with the 10 day test?  Sorry for the questions just curious, I may ring the clinic tomorrow if no- one can help.
Thankyou for listening everyone and good luck to all of you on the 2ww.

Jo xx


----------



## JemmaU

Hi Jo,

I also had an FET yesterday , 4 of my embryos were thawed and was supposed to take them to blastocyst and have my transfer on Friday.
However I got a call from the embryologist yesterday morning to say only one had survived and I needed to get to the clinic for 1pm to Have it put back in.

So I understand your frustrations.

Mine were day 3 embies and I've been told to test in 13 days so sorry I can't help you with your question but I'm sure someone on here will know .


Good luck and fingers crossed we get a BFP

Jemma x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jo Mine were 5/6 blasts and I've been given 14 days until OTD.


Mad eh!  Each clinic is different.  Have booked in bloods for the OTD.


   


Mini xx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girls 

Mine were 5 days blasts and I was given 10 days to OTD and if it's bfn, test 4 days later before stopping drugs. Otd is Sunday and I'm officially bricking it!! Xx


----------



## nat4353

if they were day5 and 6 blasts and you have to test in 10 days time that would make you 15/16 dpo on test day most clinics say to test at 16dpo with a hpt and will do bloods even earlier so its fine and sounds right xxx

songbird - not long now till test date you have done well to hold out, really hope its good news do u feel any different ? xx


----------



## Songbird80

Hey Nat

I felt different Monday - Wednesday with really low cramping on one side, tiny spot of blood, bit dizzy and the squits (sorry that really is tmi!) but then today I feel pretty much normal. Honestly ive no idea on if this has worked... I really really hope so!!! I'm defo not testing until otd. I tested 2 days early last time and it was just added torture. 

Hope you're doing ok? Xx


----------



## nat4353

I have everything crossed 

your symptoms sound good although I should know and lean to stop symptom spotting, as for me a few days after transfer er was emotional, and blowing hot and cold was getting peed off with everything /everyone for no real reason this is not me at all. at the moment feeling quite normal boobs a bit bigger and a few bubbling feelings in the right and left hand sides ( both prob just the cyclogest playing tricks )


----------



## babysparkle

Snowy, what a stressful day that must've been for you. Fingers crossed for a stress free 2ww  

Jemma, what a day for you too. Fingers crossed the little fighter is snuggling in  

Mini here's to a stress free 2ww for to you as well  

Songbird not long now  

Nat when do you test?  

Afm the mini sparkles are back where they belong. Transfer was very smooth and they had a nurse there to do the ultrasound which I didn't have last time. One of the embryos was 10 cell grade 6/8 and the other was 8 cell grade 7/8 so they were very happy with them. The 3rd wasn't suitable enough to be refrozen but we knew that might happen. I've only ever had 4 cells replaced so it was a novelty hearing their size! Home resting now after going through the biggest pothole ever   poor embies.


----------



## babysparkle

Oh and test date is 17th!!!!! 17th!!!!! Weekend interfere's apparently but I still thought it'd be 14th which is a Friday so I've no idea where 17th has come from.


----------



## freespirit.

Woo hoo fantastic news that your PUOP Babysparkles , your embies sound fantastic  Don't worry about the pot hole too much , they are nice and snug where they belong xxx
Lots of ++++++++ to all the other PUPO ladies too xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Songbird , just wanted to wish you ten ton of                                                                                                                 
How are you feeling hunni ? I'll be logging on first thing in the mmorning to see your news , so please don't keep us hanging on  
xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Aw free thank you so much... You're so sweet! I don't really know how I am... Excited, petrified, up, down - you name it I think I feel it!!!! 

I just need to say that reading back through some of your posts has really helped me get my head straight when I've been struggling. You wrote a post a while back about symptoms and how whatever you have / don't have - the fact is that you just do not and will not know the outcome until otd. I have kept that mantra in my head and have had to keep reminding myself that just because I dont have the sore boobs / nausea etc... I'm still in the game until otd! 

Will let you know tomorrow... And thanks again honey xxx

Praying this is my time xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Bfn :-(( 

Told to keep taking meds and retest Thursday but it's a long shot.

Not sure what more I could have done.. Obviously just not our time x


----------



## freespirit.

Songbird :-( I really am so very sorry sweetheart (((hugs))) x


----------



## babysparkle

I'm so sorry to hear that Songbird   Will the clinic not do a blood test rather than keep you waiting until Thursday?


----------



## Selk77

Songbird am so sorry hun   x


----------



## Ale40

Songbird - A big    

Be kind to yourself and your DP, hun.

I will be thinking of you on Thursday.

Love,

Ale


----------



## Ale40

Hello FET girls,

I hope you are all doing well - as much as you can on your different circumstances... 

I hope this wonderfull weather played this part on your hearts and minds 

*SNOWY78* - Welcome on board Love your nickname, isn't it perfect for our journey now?  Dear god, what a day you had! I am glad that's now over and you have your lil' ones in the right place! I will have everything crossed for you!   

*freespirit* - thank you Free  I really hope it works this time. I am bit worried... 

*JemmaU* - You seem to feel stronger now, I am glad  How are you doing?

*sugarpielaura* - Really hope time flies by to you Sugs. Just four weeks now, time to get rid of excess hormones and heal a bit 

*nat4353* - On my last (positive) cycle I also have twinges and I had a BFP!    

*weeble* - Many thanks for your tip! Last time, not only I thought about it but I actually had one progynova down the South Pacific - and the rest orally... I will mention that to the dr. tomorrow!

AFM - Tomorrow I will have my first lining scan, and I am on worry land. Doing fine, but worried. Last week during the scan I the dr. told me there is a type of Progynova that is to be taken vaginally, and that if tomorrow's scan show poor response, he might prescribe it. Trouble is every appointment at Homerton hospital I am seen by a different dr., with a completely different view of my protocol... I really, really hope my lining responds this time. Better not to think much of it now. I took the Progynova tablets, plus the vits, took care of the dieting, did accupuncture, you name it. No much I can do right now.

  *Pretty please, let me have a fluffy duvet for our lil' ones.*   

Have an excellent week everyone!

Love to all,

Ale


----------



## freespirit.

Ale , Sounds like you have everything in hand for a great scan tomorrow , wishing you lots of luck for a super thick squishy lining +++ x


----------



## Ale40

Hello my FEt lovelies,

Just a short one from me. I have been knocked down by a flu and I am in bed now, with fever.

Today's scan was really bad. The lining is just 4.5mm - last time the cycle was cancelled as the lining had never gone beyond 4.5- 5mm.


The dr subscribed Vagifem 25mg. That's estradiol too, to be taken vaginally, together with a whopping 12mg of Progynova tablets. But something told me he did so more out of compassion. Next scan is on Friday.

Things are bleak. Everything indicates this cycle is going to be cancelled again.  

Sorry for the negative vibe.

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## freespirit.

Oh Ale   I'm sorry to hear todays scan was so dissapointing   Lets home that the new and upped meds can have the desired effect . Just as a thought , are you taking co enzyme Q10 ? I have taken this my last 2 cycles ( abet with other things too ) and have had the best ever 2 linings , it's worth a shot hun , it's supposed to be good for enriching your lining    

Lots of  to the 2ww ladies


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sorry for lack of personals.  I like to pop on this thread to see how you are all getting on.

Songbird:  I am so very sorry.    

Ale:  Everything crossed that the lining thickens up.     

Freespirit:  Hope that you are well and enjoying your pregnancy.  

Babysparkle:  Congrats on being PUPO.

Hi to all teh other lovely ladies out there.

xx


----------



## Wease

Hello All
I have been a bit quiet & slowly going round the twist!!


Songbird:  I was sorry to hear your news.  

Ale:  Fingers crossed.  

Freespirit:  Nice to hear lifts the spirits here for me defo 

Babysparkle:  Sounds good 


My Transfer on 27th wasn't with out fun and games won't go into detail but the best I've had so............ Test date on 12th still a week to go. Having so ups and downs and feel very emotional. Had a really terrible day at work today wished I hadn't gone in have been trying to tell myself it won't have any effect. Some times just can't seem to do the right thing..
Got to stay positive.


Take care wease x


----------



## JemmaU

Hey,

Hope you are all as well as you can be .

Sorry no personals

Just a quick question ......it's been a week since my FET and I have no symptoms , is this normal ?? 

Thanks xx


----------



## babysparkle

Good morning, how's everyone doing?

Ale, how are you getting on with the new tablets? Hope they're doing the trick.

Sugarpie, how are you doing?

Wease, don't go round the twist quietly   (says babysparkle who's doing the same)! I'm working as well and you can't help wondering should you be there or not but I think I'd go insane if I didn't have work to distract me. I'm just taking it as easy as I can. Not long to go now for you  

Jemma, symptoms can mean it's worked or hasn't worked. No symptoms can mean it's worked or hasn't worked that's why we all go slowly round the twist during the 2ww. Try not to read anything into it, easier said than done I know. Only test day will tell. I've had 2 previous cycles, one with 'symptoms' and one where I felt nothing and I had the same outcome so you just don't know. A nurse did tell me once it's so early when we test that the majority of women wouldn't have any symptoms at all anyway so don't worry   when is test day?

Afm I was planning on being a nice calm relaxed babysparkle but I've been going round the twist as well   I think it's because I have a long 2ww and 17 days seems a very long time to wait......
Anyway nearly at the end of the first week, and I'm still here so that's a bonus  

How is everyone else doing?xx


----------



## JemmaU

Thanks for that sugarpie,

Test day is Tueday the 11th so not long now . 
I Try to forget about it but its easier said then done lol 

xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
Just wanted to come in and dose you up with lots of         
Ale , Hope your lining is now responding well , sending you ots of       for tomorrows scan 
And to all those  ladies Please wait till OTD to test because testing early can just lead to anguish and heartache . Really until OTD you have no idea or not if it has worked PG symptoms are so similar to drugs SE . Cramps arn't necessarily a bad thing either so please don't get strung up and panicy about them .





















Freespirit
xxx


----------



## nat4353

hiya girls 

been on just wanted to say we got a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!! in shock 

beta levels are going well just hope and pray everything stays  well 

natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catbob

Nat4353 - CONGRATULATIONS - you must be over the moon ( as well as shocked) x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Jemma:  Please don't sympton spot.    Everything crossed for you.     

Babysparkle:  It is a long wait but you are doing really well. I'm ik I guess.  Not great.

Wease:  Hope that time is passing for you!  

Nat:  Congrats.  That is fantastic news!!          


xx


----------



## Wease

Hi All
And Thanks for the support.... Hope you're doing ok.
Congrats Nat great news   
Only 4 more sleeps...
Wease


----------



## lilgem

morning ladies
not been on for a while just catchin up on replys. i got my baseline scan on the 14th hope al goes well had a really sickly feelin for the last few days anyoneknow how to get rid of it?

nat4353 - congratulations sweetie on the   well done xxx

good luck to all the ladies testing over the weekend xx


----------



## Ale40

Hello my FET lovelies 

*Nat4353 * - 
*C  O  N  G  R  A  T  U  L  A  T  I  O  N  S!*

So nice to hear a happy outcome from our frozen dreams 

*Wease * - Not long now!

AFM - Well, continue to be in limbo. Had my third lining scan this morning, only to see a 4.7mm lining. I was expecting to have the cycle canceled today.But the consultant had other plans: He upped the Progyonva from 12 to 16mg a day. If I put together these 8 tablets plus the vitamins and other drugs I am taking, I can make a bracellet of pills...


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wonderful to read all the BFP's!!   

Just a little reminder that this thread will be locked at the end of Oct - you are all more than welcome to come and join everyone on the _current cyclers _FET thread.

Mini xx


----------



## Wease

2 more sleeps


----------



## Julietta

Morning Ladies, hope u all are well x Just to say we got a BFP!!!!!!   HCG readings high too 870    day 19! Had a wee scare so been keeping quiet and    x 
Good luck to all you lovely ladies and I hope your dreams come true soon x

Julz x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Ale40:  How's your increased progynova going?  When are you back again for another scan?  Hoping that all will be perfect for transfer.  

Julietta:  That is fantastic news.  Congratulations.  HCG levels sound fab too.  Woo hoo!!!       

xx


----------



## Ale40

*Julieta* - YAY!!! Many congratulations! This journey is so tough, I     and     for everyone hear. I hope you have a fab and peaceful pregnancy  When are you having your next scan?

*Sugar* - thanks for remembering me  Progynova tablets don't give me any side effects, really. Tomorrow is my final call, I have a scan 10:30 am. If no response (which I fear is going to be the outcome), this cycle is going to be called off. 

Love to all,

Alessandra


----------



## nat4353

julie - fantastic news so happy for you - i bet you are over the moon xx


----------



## Julietta

Hi ladies, thanks x ivf is such a tough emotional rollar coaster and we pray too all is well x there is not a day that goes by where we know that we are so lucky and blessed with our son and maybe more x I wish that no one had to go through making and losing babies this way as life is so unfair at times. I wish you all the best luck in the world and hope so so much all your dreams come true soon x Our scan is 2nd nov and have a gut feeling we have two on board here 

warm wishes x julz x


----------



## Barbee

Hi Ladies,
Can I jump on this train and ride with you all?  First FET so really nervous.  Natural TX this time before frosties get put back, so really different from my previous ICSI TX.  Hopefully we'll have two frozen embies put back tomorrow lunchtime.  Is it natural to feel really scared about them not thawing?  Keep avoiding the thpught to be honest.
Looks like there been some good news stories here, so good luck to everyone.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello Barbee - best coming along and joining this thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272177.msg4703327#new

This current thread will be locked shortly to come in line with the new lay out for FF...

  

Mini xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Ale:  All the best for tomorrow.  Will be thinking about you.  Let us know how you get on.       

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Ale , Thinking of you today


----------



## stell

Hey ladies,
not been of for a while but been reading from afar and so many newbies since I was on I can't keep up and thought I'd pop on before this thread locked and know that I've been thinking of you all!

Free, babysparkle, sugarpie, mini hope you are all well?

Congrats to all of those who have got BFP's and sorry for those of you who didn't - stay strong!

AFM - I'm starting a fresh cycle from Mon - thrid time lucky I'm hoping! Hope my new thread is as supportive and caring as you ladies were during my FET as I would have never got thru it without you all! I'm sure it will be.

Sending everyone duirng their 2ww    

Stella xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Ale:  How did you get on?

Stell:  I am ok.  Plodding along.  Good luck with your fresh cycle.   

xx


----------



## taylor1977

Hi girls, not been on here for a while. Been struggling with it all since the chemical pregnancy at 5wks. Me and the other half are struggling as a couple :O(  hardly talking about it all and so much so he wasn't sure if he wants to do it again :O( I may have to make some tough decisions. I thought I was doing ok but so many friends are pregnant and due around when I would so it's very tough.
We have our follow up appointment in a couple of weeks time which he wants to go to and I am keen to go again as soon as. He doesn't really understand why it happened and of course I blame my self.
We rowed today as he wans't happy I had confided in someone, well it's hardly surprising as I can't talk to him. Life is so bloody cruel.
He thinks he is just a passenger in this all and that I would rather have a rubbish relationship  than not to have a baby

I am so down in the dumps and I am trying so hard to stay positive and pleased for my friends ( with a big smile) who are pregnant but I am so god jealous !!!

Much love to you all x x 

Rant over ........big hugs to all x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Taylor

Massive      .  I think that what you are feeling is totally natural and certainly I feel it too.  It is just so hard and cruel on us.  I have replied to your PM as well.

Here for you when you need to talk.

xx


----------

